# What am I?



## KC4

Any guesses? Quips? Fact or funny - what do you see? The image has not been modified except for cropping.


----------



## Dr.G.

Looks like a natural gas stove burner unit.


----------



## eggman

Dr.G. said:


> Looks like a natural gas stove burner unit.


shot through a "Visions" type clear cooking pot (so that you can get the pre-rolling boil bubbles (and not expose the camera to the direct heat of the flames)


----------



## SINC

Yep, eggman got it. Clear glass pot with water just near the boiling point.


----------



## KC4

ACK - Too easy - Eggman nailed it....


----------



## KC4

*Now what do you see?*

Again - only cropping done.


----------



## EvanPitts

I think I've seen that one around before - it's skin...


----------



## Adrian.

EvanPitts said:


> I think I've seen that one around before - it's skin...


Elephant skin?


----------



## KC4

Skin yes, elephant no. There's a clue in the photo - supposedly something unique to the skin owner.


----------



## winwintoo

Do I see crocodile tears?

Margaret


----------



## KC4

Nope, no crocs...and it's not EvanPitts either, despite the fact 
that he's "seen it around"  Here's another shot - same subject, closer up.


----------



## Dr.G.

Looks like someone cut themself shaving.


----------



## MacDoc




----------



## DR Hannon

Macdoc, you kinky monster. It is to keep husbands on the straight and narrow. My wife has bought me a few. :clap::lmao:


----------



## MacDoc

You have a VERY odd knowledge base......and I'M kinky????!!!!!....

Those Victorians could get very nasty with young boys....


----------



## Smoothfonzo

Looks like a Walrus.


----------



## KC4

Smoothfonzo said:


> Looks like a Walrus.


Nope.....keep guessing...



Or do you all give up?


----------



## MacDoc

ah sorry KC thought someone had got the "skin thing" ..oh well we had our joke.....now owners skin.

The little hairs are a puzzle. Seen around - perhaps an eyelid?


----------



## SINC

Is it a close up of the pygmy hippo's skin? Seems to me I recall something about them "sweating blood" from a zoo visit many years back?


----------



## Mississauga

Ape or monkey.


----------



## rgray

A MacDonald's hamburger?


----------



## KC4

rgray said:


> A MacDonald's hamburger?


:clap::lmao::lmao::lmao: but wrong.


----------



## KC4

SINC wins...although it's not a pygmy...it's a full size specimen. SINC got the hint...the red colored perspiration. The Hippo trainer explained it was not actually blood (as previously thought), but a red compound hippos secrete from their pores (when they are out of the water) that protects them from the sun. And he is not crying either - hippos' eyes water when they are out of the water to keep them lubricated.


----------



## KC4

Now what IS that in the photo that MacDoc posted in #13? 

Looks like a (wire?) clip of some sort, but I don't understand the purpose of the serrations?


----------



## winwintoo

KC4 said:


> Now what IS that in the photo that MacDoc posted in #13?
> 
> Looks like a (wire?) clip of some sort, but I don't understand the purpose of the serrations?


Trust me, you don't want to know 

Margaret


----------



## MacDoc

Indeed..

Hint - serrations>>,,,,,think clean thoughts......always....


----------



## KC4

OK - here's another - What is this? 
I'll answer yes or no questions- how many questions/guesses will it take?


----------



## Smoothfonzo

An air mattress?


----------



## winwintoo

It sure is red!


----------



## winwintoo

Is it a silk scarf?


----------



## KC4

winwintoo said:


> It sure is red!


 Yup!



winwintoo said:


> Is it a silk scarf?


 No



Smoothfonzo said:


> An air mattress?


No

2 questions down... keep guessing!


----------



## SINC

Is it a portion of upholstery fabric of some kind?


----------



## KC4

SINC said:


> Is it a portion of upholstery fabric of some kind?


Nope.


----------



## MacDoc

Bird feather.


----------



## bryanc

flower petal


----------



## KC4

MacDoc said:


> Bird feather.


 no 



bryanc said:


> flower petal


 no

Keep guessing!


----------



## Smoothfonzo

Ohhh, wait, I think I know. One of those poppy pins?


----------



## KC4

Smoothfonzo said:


> Ohhh, wait, I think I know. One of those poppy pins?


nope

6 questions down......keep trying... the animal/vegetable/mineral Query approach MAY narrow it down for you...remember yes/no answers only.


----------



## danalicious

Lampshade?


----------



## winwintoo

I'll bite. Is it animal?

Margaret


----------



## DR Hannon

I have a need to know what Macdoc's image is.


----------



## MacDoc

A Victorian device to keep young boys from playing pocket pool ,,,,

••••

Red thing......

from something living?


----------



## DR Hannon

Does it live in the ocean?


----------



## KC4

MacDoc said:


> Red thing......
> 
> from something living?


No


----------



## KC4

DR Hannon said:


> Does it live in the ocean?


Nope.


----------



## winwintoo

I hope it has nothing to do with MacDoc's image


----------



## winwintoo

So, it it mineral?

If it's not from something living, it can't be animal or vegetable - right?

Margaret


----------



## KC4

winwintoo said:


> So, it it mineral?
> 
> If it's not from something living, it can't be animal or vegetable - right?
> 
> Margaret


Pulllease...one question at a time!

No - thankfully, it has absolutely nothing to do with MacDoc's image. 

Yes - it has a mineral aspect, but this is hidden from view.

Yes - it also has a vegetable origin aspect.


----------



## MacDoc

Some kind of gem?


----------



## KC4

danalicious said:


> Lampshade?


No (but you are getting warmer)


----------



## KC4

MacDoc said:


> Some kind of gem?


Nope

14 questions down...if it's not guessed before 20, I'll resubmit a larger crop of the image.


----------



## medic03

Is it made out of rubber?


----------



## KC4

medic03 said:


> Is it made out of rubber?


Nope

Keep guessing...


----------



## Max

Is it a crystal of some sort?


----------



## KC4

Max said:


> Is it a crystal of some sort?


 Nope 

16 questions down....


----------



## MacDoc

A chemical of some sort?


----------



## winwintoo

Is it a wax candle?


----------



## KC4

MacDoc said:


> A chemical of some sort?


No - (but elementally, isn't everything?)
3 guesses left.....


----------



## KC4

winwintoo said:


> Is it a wax candle?


Nope
2 guesses left


----------



## FeXL

It has a texture. Appears to be woven.

Fabric of some kind?


----------



## KC4

FeXL said:


> It has a texture. Appears to be woven.
> 
> Fabric of some kind?


Yes - fabric is a component, but not the identity

1 guess left!


----------



## danalicious

Umbrella?


----------



## KC4

danalicious said:


> Umbrella?


Nope!

But all good guesses....


----------



## KC4

Now can you tell what it is?


----------



## Niteshooter

Nope but it sure is purty!


----------



## MacDoc

Kimono or the band ( obi ) that wraps it on?


----------



## KC4

MacDoc said:


> Kimono or the band ( obi ) that wraps it on?


No - but you're getting warmer!


----------



## MacDoc

Some sort of duvet maybe -the panels look stuffed.


----------



## winwintoo

Is it a Japanese lantern?


----------



## KC4

winwintoo said:


> Is it a Japanese lantern?


:clap:winwintoo WINS! (It's actually a CHINESE paper lantern - but close enough!) Image taken in Calgary's thriving Chinatown district just after the lunar New Year.


----------



## KC4

Anybody else care to post a photo puzzle for the rest of us to guess?


----------



## winwintoo

This is probably too easy.


----------



## KC4

Kitchen floor?


----------



## winwintoo

KC4 said:


> Kitchen floor?


No. Not even close. 

Margaret


----------



## Smoothfonzo

bathroom tiles


----------



## SINC

Counter top?


----------



## winwintoo

Smoothfonzo said:


> bathroom tiles


Nope, sorry.



SINC said:


> Counter top?


No, not a counter top.

Any more guesses?


----------



## KC4

Are they tiles of any kind?


----------



## SINC

Pottery container?


----------



## winwintoo

I thought it would be so easy :clap:beejacon



KC4 said:


> Are they tiles of any kind?


No tiles in the picture, but keep thinking.



SINC said:


> Pottery container?


No pottery involved.

Guess again.

Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

This is a tough one.


----------



## DempsyMac

a parking lot?


----------



## KC4

Is it fabric?


----------



## whatiwant

winwintoo said:


> This is probably too easy.


cutting board?


----------



## winwintoo

Dr.G. said:


> This is a tough one.


I would have thought that you'd get it right away considering your occupation 



Trevor Robertson said:


> a parking lot?


Nope, not a parking lot, but if you're thinking the lines keep things organized you'd be on the right track.



KC4 said:


> Is it fabric?


Not fabric.



jawknee said:


> cutting board?


Not a cutting board. There is a "board" though.


----------



## KC4

A circuit board?


----------



## winwintoo

KC4 said:


> A circuit board?


Naw, that's too high-tech.

Margaret


----------



## KC4

Dr. G! Help us.. we're er, FLOUNDERING here!


----------



## DempsyMac

I am lost, it looks like one of the lines is higher then the others.

Is it something flat?


----------



## SINC

A game board like checkers or chess?


----------



## MacDoc

Looks like fabric with some stabilizing strips on it


----------



## winwintoo

Trevor Robertson said:


> I am lost, it looks like one of the lines is higher then the others.
> 
> Is it something flat?


It's supposed to be flat, but these things never are 



SINC said:


> A game board like checkers or chess?


Pretty close.



MacDoc said:


> Looks like fabric with some stabilizing strips on it


Nope, not fabric.


----------



## winwintoo

Here's a bigger picture:


----------



## SINC

Is it a crokinole board?


----------



## winwintoo

KC4 said:


> Kitchen floor?





Smoothfonzo said:


> bathroom tiles





SINC said:


> Counter top?





KC4 said:


> Are they tiles of any kind?





SINC said:


> Pottery container?





Trevor Robertson said:


> a parking lot?





KC4 said:


> Is it fabric?





KC4 said:


> A circuit board?





SINC said:


> Is it a crokinole board?


Sinc, you were closer before.


----------



## Ottawaman

lacrosse stick?


----------



## winwintoo

Slightly different sample.


----------



## winwintoo

Ottawaman said:


> lacrosse stick?


Game but not lacrosse, sorry.


----------



## Ottawaman

Scrabble board with tile holder


----------



## SINC

Of course, well done Ottawaman!


----------



## Dr.G.

Good for you, O-man. Now it makes sense.


----------



## KC4

:clap:Ottawaman!
Good one winwintoo! - I guess it wasn't that easy after all, eh? 

Anybody else care to try and stump us with a mystery image?


----------



## The Doug

Okay, what's this?


----------



## Dr.G.

A toothbrush?


----------



## The Doug

Yep. Well done Dr.G. This is the full image but reduced in size and in colour.

I'll have to look through my library of macro shots to see if I can find something less obvious!


----------



## winwintoo

Well done!!

Here's the whole image:


----------



## KC4

So far the score ..
Eggman 1
SINC 1
winwintoo 1
Ottawaman 1
Dr. G 1
the rest of us... 0!
How about this?


----------



## Ottawaman

Albino hotdog tree?


----------



## janej

Are these tube worms from deep in the ocean?


----------



## FeXL

Roots?


----------



## KC4

Ottawaman said:


> Albino hotdog tree?


haha! Nope



janej said:


> Are these tube worms from deep in the ocean?


Nope



FeXL said:


> Roots?


YES! But that's only part of it....keep guessing!


----------



## SINC

Close up of the eye of a potato?


----------



## MacDoc

Ginger?


----------



## KC4

SINC said:


> Close up of the eye of a potato?


No spuds here!


MacDoc said:


> Ginger?


Nope!

Keep the good guesses coming!


----------



## The Doug

Scallion roots.


----------



## KC4

And The Doug gets the prize! (of a huge pile of scallions)
So far the score ..
Eggman 1
SINC 1
winwintoo 1
Ottawaman 1
Dr. G 1
The Doug 1
the rest of us... 0!
Here's The Doug's prize....


----------



## screature

Or roots of a leek. Ooops too late and The Doug was right anyway, good one Doug!


----------



## DempsyMac

okay my turn, start guessing...


----------



## screature

Niagara Falls at night.


----------



## DempsyMac

screature said:


> Niagara Falls at night.


RIGHT!!


Oh Boy I sure suck at this, okay here is another one that I sure hope is a bit harder.


----------



## SINC

Northern lights.


----------



## DempsyMac

SINC said:


> Northern lights.


not even close
EDIT>I am guessing you are talking about the first one not the 2nd, sorry but that was a good guess.


----------



## screature

A face painting of some sort, maybe on a child.


----------



## DempsyMac

screature said:


> A face painting of some sort, maybe on a child.


yes but what is painted?


----------



## screature

A butterfly.


----------



## DempsyMac

Here is a full shot of the falls photo if you were interested...


----------



## DempsyMac

screature said:


> A butterfly.


Okay well I just gave Screature 2 quick points.

Someone else's turn.


----------



## KC4

Cool shot of the falls Trevor!


----------



## screature

Ok How about this?


----------



## DempsyMac

screature said:


> Ok How about this?
> 
> View attachment 7512


A solar pannel?


----------



## screature

Right on! Man we sure are good at posting easy ones for each other. :lmao: :clap:

Here is the full image.


----------



## DempsyMac

Okay here is what should be another easy one!


----------



## KC4

OK brainiacs.....time for a (hopefully) tougher one....
What am I?


----------



## KC4

OOPS - Sorry, I suffer from PP (Premature Posting) ...let's do Trevor's first!


----------



## KC4

beejacon Heh heh... I know! A Mac Pro case!


----------



## DempsyMac

KC4 said:


> beejacon Heh heh... I know! A Mac Pro case!


nope but you are on the right track!


----------



## KC4

AWWWWW! I was SURE I was getting on the points board! 

An Apple Cinema Display?


----------



## DempsyMac

KC4 said:


> AWWWWW! I was SURE I was getting on the points board!
> 
> An Apple Cinema Display?


nope think smaller


----------



## screature

How about a Macbook Pro?


----------



## DempsyMac

screature said:


> How about a Macbook Pro?


nope, I will give you a hint.

There are two of them in the photo, and here is a different crop that should really help.


----------



## screature

iPods?


----------



## The Doug

The new Shuffle.


----------



## DempsyMac

The Doug said:


> The new Shuffle.


you are the winner! 

Now let's do KC4's pink wonderland.

My first guess is a floor built out of upside down Strawberries?


----------



## screature

Ok I am going to start by narrowing it down. Is it plant related?


----------



## KC4

So far the score ..
Eggman 1
SINC 1
winwintoo 1
Ottawaman 1
Dr. G 1
The Doug 2
Screature 1
Trevor 1
the rest of us... 0!



Trevor Robertson said:


> My first guess is a floor built out of upside down Strawberries?


Nope!


----------



## KC4

screature said:


> Ok I am going to start by narrowing it down. Is it plant related?


YES! Keep going.....


----------



## DempsyMac

I don't know the fancy name but is it a flower?


----------



## KC4

Trevor Robertson said:


> I don't know the fancy name but is it a flower?


Yes! Good one! Hawaiian Ginger Torch. I thought this one would be tougher....


----------



## Dr.G.

Kim, one needs to be a botonist to have gotten that one exactly correctly.


----------



## DempsyMac

okay here is another one I hope not to easy.


----------



## screature

KC4 said:


> So far the score ..
> Eggman 1
> SINC 1
> winwintoo 1
> Ottawaman 1
> Dr. G 1
> The Doug 2
> Screature 1
> Trevor 1
> the rest of us... 0!
> 
> 
> Nope!


Not that I want to be be anal but I actually got two posted by Trevor.


----------



## Dr.G.

TR, could that be a red flag pole in the snow?


----------



## DempsyMac

Dr.G. said:


> TR, could that be a red flag pole in the snow?


nope but good guess


----------



## screature

The bottom of a fire hydrant in the snow?


----------



## DempsyMac

screature said:


> The bottom of a fire hydrant in the snow?


Correct.

Either you are way good at this or I am not good at making it hard.


----------



## screature

Naw, I didn't get the shuffle one, it was tough. Keep 'em coming...


----------



## KC4

So far the (corrected) score ..
Eggman 1
SINC 1
winwintoo 1
Ottawaman 1
Dr. G 1
The Doug 2
Screature 3
Trevor 2
the rest of us... 0!


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Kim, one needs to be a botonist to have gotten that one exactly correctly.


Yup, probably - that why Trev got the point!


----------



## DempsyMac

Okay here is one more, I hope this is hard but may not be.


----------



## bryanc

slide


----------



## DempsyMac

bryanc said:


> slide


Correct!











Okay someone else's turn


----------



## screature

Ok try this.


----------



## DempsyMac

looks like fur from Sully in the Monsters Inc.


----------



## KC4

Really organized Candy floss?


----------



## winwintoo

A dust mop?


----------



## screature

And Trevor gets another point!!


----------



## KC4

So far the score ..
Eggman 1
SINC 1
winwintoo 1
Ottawaman 1
Dr. G 1
The Doug 2
Screature 3
Trevor 3
Bryanc 1
the rest of us... 0!


----------



## KC4

OK OK ...no more Ms. Nice girl.....
What's this??? Hmmmm????


----------



## DempsyMac

Jelly Fish?


----------



## bryanc

Ice?


BTW, since I got one, can I present the next image?


----------



## KC4

AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW! I suck at this! 

I started this game and am getting soundly SKUNKED at it! :lmao:
A Jelly fish it is....


----------



## DempsyMac

KC4 said:


> AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW! I suck at this!
> 
> I started this game and am getting soundly SKUNKED at it! :lmao:
> A Jelly fish it is....


woo hoo.

BrianC I guess you are up.


----------



## KC4

That's a good idea Bryanc - whomever guesses correctly has dibbs on the next image posting - unless they state that they forfeit that "turn".. At this rate, looks like I'm just gonna be keeping score.:lmao:


----------



## bryanc

Just to make it more interesting, I'm not going to use a cropped image... this is the whole thing:


----------



## DempsyMac

bryanc said:


> Just to make it more interesting, I'm not going to use a cropped image... this is the whole thing:


That is what my sister looks like when she is angry.

Oh my I really should be working but this is way more fun


----------



## bryanc

*hint*

these critters were used as 'aliens' in an episode of the X-files


----------



## KC4

Trevor Robertson said:


> That is what my sister looks like when she is angry.
> 
> Oh my I really should be working but this is way more fun


:clap:
OK OK...a protozoa?


----------



## bryanc

KC4 said:


> a protozoa?


You're right that this is an image taken with a microscope, but it's not a high magnification image, and the critter is made up of thousands of cells (protozoans are unicellular).

It's actually much more closely related to you and me than it is to any protozoan.

anyone care to take another guess?


----------



## KC4

A baby squid?


----------



## bryanc

It is a baby, and it is a marine creature... but not a squid (or any other mollusk).

I doubt anyone will get closer than than though, so I'll call it close enough.

It's a sand dollar larva.

KC4's turn!


----------



## KC4

WHOO HOOO! Move ova playas...(dance, dance) KC4 is on da BOARD!


----------



## KC4

But (I can't believe I am saying this....after all) I am forfeiting my turn..I must head out the door. I don't have enough time to "prepare' a puzzle....

Somebody else post one now if you want to keep playing...


----------



## SINC

OK, here you go:


----------



## winwintoo

I will.


----------



## bryanc

Looks like you both posted pictures of the same thing!

They both look like really bad burns to me.


----------



## bryanc

Are either of these rocks?


----------



## DempsyMac

okay lets start with SINC as he was first.

I have no clue so to narrow it down, is it Alive?


----------



## winwintoo

Mine is not a rock.

I don't think they are the same, but could be I guess. After all, great minds think alike :clap::clap:


----------



## SINC

bryanc said:


> Looks like you both posted pictures of the same thing!
> 
> They both look like really bad burns to me.


It is not a burn.



bryanc said:


> Are either of these rocks?


Not rocks either.



Trevor Robertson said:


> okay lets start with SINC as he was first.
> 
> I have no clue so to narrow it down, is it Alive?


No, it is not alive.


----------



## bryanc

melted plastic?


----------



## SINC

bryanc said:


> melted plastic?


No, not plastic.


----------



## bryanc

am I getting close with the 'melted' part?


----------



## SINC

bryanc said:


> am I getting close with the 'melted' part?


No, nothing is "melted". But you are closer.


----------



## DempsyMac

is it a type of food?


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, it looks like a piece of a leather shoe or boot.


----------



## winwintoo

Looks like a sticky bun to me


----------



## DempsyMac

my guess is the top of a brownie


----------



## SINC

Trevor Robertson said:


> is it a type of food?


Yes



Dr.G. said:


> Don, it looks like a piece of a leather shoe or boot.


No



winwintoo said:


> Looks like a sticky bun to me


No, but closer.



Trevor Robertson said:


> my guess is the top of a brownie


Nope, not a brownie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Looks like crystalized caramel.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Looks like crystalized caramel.


Not caramel.


----------



## DempsyMac

Fruit Cake?


----------



## SINC

Trevor Robertson said:


> Fruit Cake?


Nope, not cake.


----------



## SINC

Hint: It is a common food likely found in the home of all posters here.


----------



## Dr.G.

Creme Brulee


----------



## DempsyMac

SINC said:


> Hint: It is a common food likely found in the home of all posters here.


Cookie?


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Creme Brulee


No, nothing fancy. Very basic.


----------



## SINC

Trevor Robertson said:


> Cookie?


Not a cookie.


----------



## DempsyMac

12 grain bread? The photo would be of the crust on the top??


----------



## SINC

Trevor Robertson said:


> 12 grain bread? The photo would be of the crust on the top??


Bingo. Close enough, Whole grain bread. Baked it myself too.


----------



## SINC

On to Margaret's item!

Marble countertop?


----------



## DempsyMac

cool another point for me!

Okay now onto WINWINTOO's

Here is the image again incase you forgot...


----------



## winwintoo

SINC said:


> On to Margaret's item!
> 
> Marble countertop?


Not even close 

Margaret


----------



## Smoothfonzo

Is it made out of stone?


----------



## winwintoo

Smoothfonzo said:


> Is it made out of stone?


Not it's not stone.


----------



## bryanc

is it another bread-type thing?


----------



## winwintoo

bryanc said:


> is it another bread-type thing?


Definitely not edible and it's bigger than a breadbox.


----------



## bryanc

winwintoo said:


> Definitely not edible and it's bigger than a breadbox.


is it an ariel/satellite photograph?


----------



## winwintoo

bryanc said:


> is it an ariel/satellite photograph?


No, terra firma.

Here's a different part of it. These images are not contiguous.


----------



## whatiwant

winwintoo said:


> No, terra firma.
> 
> Here's a different part of it. These images are not contiguous.


your thawing front lawn!


----------



## whatiwant

winwintoo said:


> No, terra firma.
> 
> Here's a different part of it. These images are not contiguous.


tree bark?


----------



## winwintoo

jawknee said:


> tree bark?


jawknee gets it.

The tree is in the yard of an outdoor pub on the bank of the Thames.


----------



## whatiwant

winwintoo said:


> jawknee gets it.
> 
> The tree is in the yard of an outdoor pub on the bank of the Thames.


i lost my point virginity!


----------



## whatiwant

ok this one is probably super easy!


----------



## screature

It looks like some form of woven wire, but it looks like it is stainless or chromed. A strainer?


----------



## screature

BTW jawknee that is at the same time a really cool and creepy avitar! :clap:


----------



## screature

I would also just like to say kudos to KC$ for initiating this game! C'est fun ça!! (That's West Quebecer for It's fun!  )


----------



## KC4

So far the score ..(unless corrected)
Eggman 1
SINC 1
winwintoo 1
Ottawaman 1
Dr. G 1
The Doug 2
Screature 3
Trevor 3
Bryanc 1
KC4 1
jawknee 1
the rest of you... 0!


----------



## KC4

jawknee said:


> ok this one is probably super easy!



My mind somedays???

(i actually think it's sieve too, but Screature beat me to it - so if that's right Screature will get it. )


----------



## Smoothfonzo

is it made out of metal?


----------



## winwintoo

It looks like a metal strainer to me too.

Is it perhaps a roll of woven wire mesh?


----------



## whatiwant

woven yes... but what is on or around?!


----------



## whatiwant

Smoothfonzo said:


> is it made out of metal?


metal yes, woven yes... but what is it? :clap:

should I zoom out a teeny bit?


----------



## winwintoo

jawknee said:


> metal yes, woven yes... but what is it? :clap:
> 
> should I zoom out a teeny bit?


Yes please, zoom out a bit.


----------



## whatiwant

ok. same picture. moved up a bit.


----------



## whatiwant

zoomed out and over a bit


----------



## winwintoo

Is it a mesh light cover?


----------



## whatiwant

winwintoo said:


> Is it a mesh light cover?


it covers something... but incorrect 'sense'. 

C'mon!


----------



## SINC

Speaker mesh cover?


----------



## whatiwant

SINC said:


> Speaker mesh cover?


Close!

Almost there!


----------



## Smoothfonzo

That would be a microphone, which ironically was my first thought when I saw the image, but then thought nah, can't be.


----------



## whatiwant

Smoothfonzo said:


> That would be a microphone, which ironically was my first thought when I saw the image, but then thought nah, can't be.


For the win!










same mic, different image.

Good going smoothie!:clap:


----------



## Smoothfonzo

Ok, I'll get one ready for the next round


----------



## winwintoo

I have a "who am I"


----------



## Smoothfonzo

Should be familiar to Canadians


----------



## Ottawaman

Roll up the rim?


----------



## Smoothfonzo

Damn, was that too easy? lol


----------



## KC4

winwintoo said:


> I have a "who am I"


OK - but the new rule introduced was that whoever got the last one right, gets to post the next image (unless they forfeit their turn )...You'll have to hang on to your "who am I" till then!

That was a tough but good one jawknee!
Good going smoothy and OM!

Here's the score so far:
So far the score ..(unless I'm corrected)
Eggman 1
SINC 1
winwintoo 1
Ottawaman 2
Dr. G 1
The Doug 2
Screature 3
Trevor 3
Bryanc 1
KC4 1
jawknee 1
smoothfonzo 1
the rest of you... 0!


----------



## IllusionX

i knew it had something to do with audio devices, but i couldn't think of anything that had double mesh layers..


----------



## Ottawaman

What am I?


----------



## KC4

Is it an automotive part?


----------



## DempsyMac

an arm rest?

PS if I am right (and I am sure I am not) then I forfeit my turn as I am not home much this morning


----------



## Ottawaman

KC4 said:


> Is it an automotive part?


Nope



Trevor Robertson said:


> an arm rest?
> 
> PS if I am right (and I am sure I am not) then I forfeit my turn as I am not home much this morning


Nope


----------



## SINC

Is it a piece of furniture?


----------



## screature

Ok it is definitely moulded plastic and with the texturing looks like at least part of it is meant to be gripped. Is it some sort of medical related device?


----------



## Ottawaman

screature said:


> Ok it is definitely moulded plastic and with the texturing looks like at least part of it is meant to be gripped.


Yup



> Is it some sort of medical related device?


Nope


----------



## KC4

Was SINC right? 

Is it a Game controller?


----------



## Ottawaman

SINC said:


> Is it a piece of furniture?


Nope


----------



## Ottawaman

KC4 said:


> Is it a Game controller?


Nope


----------



## Ottawaman

Hint - it's common in every house in Canada.


----------



## winwintoo

Is it a fridge door?


----------



## KC4

A telephone?


----------



## winwintoo

....or an oven door?


----------



## Ottawaman

winwintoo said:


> Is it a fridge door?


Yup, it's where the fridge meets the freezer door.


----------



## winwintoo

Yippee! I had fridges on my mind since I've been without one for a few days 

Now, WHO AM I?


----------



## KC4

The Rolling Stones headman - Mick Jagger?


----------



## winwintoo

You didn't even give me a chance to gloat a bit!

I was that close to him. They were staying at the hotel right beside the apartment building I lived in. I and several hundred other people stood around there for "hours" waiting for them to emerge from the hotel. They were pretty decent about it and each exited from a different door so no matter where you were in the crowd, you could get at least one decent picture. Two sold out concerts here a couple of years ago, not bad for a prairie town!

I await the next challenge.

Margaret


----------



## KC4

winwintoo said:


> You didn't even give me a chance to gloat a bit!
> 
> I was that close to him. They were staying at the hotel right beside the apartment building I lived in. I and several hundred other people stood around there for "hours" waiting for them to emerge from the hotel. They were pretty decent about it and each exited from a different door so no matter where you were in the crowd, you could get at least one decent picture. Two sold out concerts here a couple of years ago, not bad for a prairie town!
> 
> I await the next challenge.
> 
> Margaret


Tee Hee!  That IS very cool about being that close to him...He has that distinctive lanky body shape - unmistakably Mick Jagger. 

The next puzzle's coming right up!


----------



## KC4

Ok - What am I?


----------



## winwintoo

Ice crystals on a windshield wiper blade?


----------



## DempsyMac

frost on a blade of grass?


----------



## KC4

winwintoo said:


> Ice crystals on a windshield wiper blade?


No - not wiper blade


Trevor Robertson said:


> frost on a blade of grass?


No - not blade of grass


Keep guessing!


----------



## janej

Is it ice on a piece of carpet that was left outside? Maybe the welcome mat?


----------



## KC4

janej said:


> Is it ice on a piece of carpet that was left outside? Maybe the welcome mat?


no - not carpet

Good guesses...but keep going!


----------



## Smoothfonzo

A credit card having scraped a windshield


----------



## SINC

Is it a star fish?


----------



## KC4

Smoothfonzo said:


> A credit card having scraped a windshield


No - but I've done that before (and broken my credit card in the processXX))



SINC said:


> Is it a star fish?


Nope - nothing FISHY about this


----------



## SINC

Is it a coating of sugar close up?


----------



## KC4

SINC said:


> Is it a coating of sugar close up?


No - No shuga fo' show!


----------



## janej

How about ice on a downed wire?


----------



## KC4

janej said:


> How about ice on a downed wire?


hee hee...no wires or strings attached!


----------



## screature

Is it in fact ice or frost or anything frozen on something else? i.e. is it cold and is it outside?


----------



## MacDoc

Raw hamburger


----------



## whatiwant

salt on a lettuce leaf?! hehe


----------



## winwintoo

Frost on a cobweb?


----------



## Dr.G.

Salt or sugar crystals on a string or piece of thread.


----------



## KC4

screature said:


> Is it in fact ice or frost or anything frozen on something else? i.e. is it cold and is it outside?


Yes- Frost is the "frosting"



MacDoc said:


> Raw hamburger


Naw...



jawknee said:


> salt on a lettuce leaf?! hehe


Nope.



winwintoo said:


> Frost on a cobweb?


Nope...



Dr.G. said:


> Salt or sugar crystals on a string or piece of thread.


Nope - no strings or threads

beejaconbeejaconbeejacon Need a hint???


----------



## KC4

screature said:


> Is it in fact ice or frost or anything frozen on something else? i.e. is it cold and is it outside?



OOOPs - forgot to answer the most important one -

YES! It is cold AND it's outside.....


----------



## KC4

So far the score ..(unless I'm corrected)
Eggman 1
SINC 1
winwintoo 2 lmao:hee hee..say it out loud))
Ottawaman 2
Dr. G 1
The Doug 2
Screature 3
Trevor 3
Bryanc 1
KC4 2 (me too!)
jawknee 1
smoothfonzo 1
the rest of you... 0! Zip! Zilch! Nada!


----------



## The G3 Man

is it part of a tree covered in frost?


----------



## KC4

OK - I'll pull the view back a wee bit....just a WEE bit....


----------



## KC4

HEY! Just as I was posting the new view the G3 Man got it! :clap: (before he saw the new view!)...and The G3 man is on the board!

OK G3 - It's your turn if you want to post an image for us to guess.....


----------



## The G3 Man

What am I?


----------



## KC4

A compass?


----------



## The G3 Man

close, but what do u know that has a compass?

Morgan


----------



## bryanc

it's the safari icon


----------



## bryanc

I'm pretty sure I'm right, so I'll go ahead with a new picture. What's this:


----------



## KC4

BryanC's image: A close up of my tongue after eating a habanero pepper? tptptptp

Is it mollusks in a saltwater tank?


----------



## Dr.G.

Looks like tiny shoes to me.


----------



## The G3 Man

bryanc said:


> it's the safari icon


correct.:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## The G3 Man

some kinda plant?


----------



## bryanc

KC4 said:


> BryanC's image: A close up of my tongue after eating a habanero pepper? tptptptp
> 
> Is it mollusks in a saltwater tank?


Not mollusks, and not in a tank. But it is a salt water creature. (not microscopic this time).


----------



## bryanc

KC4 said:


> Is it mollusks in a saltwater tank?



Not mollusks, and not in a tank. But it is a salt water creature. (not microscopic this time).


----------



## bryanc

This is weird... I can't see my posts except when replying to the thread....

Anyway, it's not a plant, and it's not shoes.

It is a (group of) salt water animals, but not mollusks.

Any more guesses or should I show you a wider view?


----------



## bryanc

is anything I'm posting showing up for anyone else?


----------



## bryanc

weird... I can post in other threads fine, but my posts here seem not to stick.

Anyway, if anyone can see this, go ahead with someone else's image until I get this fixed.

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Looks like space-age butterflies.


----------



## DempsyMac

it is some kind of coral, and you can see the blue diver mask in the background


----------



## Dr.G.

They look like some strange sort of butterfly in ballet slippers .......... performing Swan Lake in a salt water tank.


----------



## KC4

bryanc said:


> weird... I can post in other threads fine, but my posts here seem not to stick.
> 
> Anyway, if anyone can see this, go ahead with someone else's image until I get this fixed.
> 
> Cheers


It's not you Bryanc.... it's me Just kidding..
It was happening to me too - something glitchy happening here site wise I think - looks to have passed though....

Lettuce carrion.... (bad salad joke...sorry)


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> They look like some strange sort of butterfly in ballet slippers .......... performing Swan Lake in a salt water tank.


:lmao: you now have me picturing that performance in my head, complete with soundtrack. Thanks Dr. G. 



Here's another guess...Crab Fingers! (the uncooked kind)


----------



## SINC

I reported the missing post behaviour and it looks like it is now solved.

Is it a group of shrimp?


----------



## KC4

Bryanc! Come baaaack! 

He appears to be signed off - probably giving his poor computer an undeserved "talking to" and scouring!:lmao:


----------



## bryanc

I'm baaaak...

You're all very close... they're leaf barnacles, just off 'Turret Rock' in Seymour Inlet (BC)

I think SINC was closest.


----------



## DempsyMac

well I guess it is SINC's turn to post a photo


----------



## SINC

OK! Here we go again:


----------



## DempsyMac

a hammer?


----------



## SINC

Trevor Robertson said:


> a hammer?


Not a hammer.


----------



## screature

Looks like possibly a knife of some sort.


----------



## bryanc

looks like a (well-used) spatula or putty knife to me.


----------



## KC4

A tool of some sort? the faded numbers may be gauge.


----------



## SINC

screature said:


> Looks like possibly a knife of some sort.


Not a knife.



bryanc said:


> looks like a (well-used) spatula or putty knife to me.


Not a spatula or putty knife.

Just moved the image to this new page too.


----------



## KC4

So far the score ..(unless I'm corrected)
Eggman 1
SINC 2
winwintoo 2 (hee hee..say it out loud))
Ottawaman 2
Dr. G 1
The Doug 2
Screature 3
Trevor 3
Bryanc 2
KC4 2 (me two!)
jawknee 1
smoothfonzo 1
The G3 man 1
the rest of you... 0! Zip! Zilch! Nada!


----------



## screature

Is it a tool used for wood working?


----------



## SINC

screature said:


> Is it a tool used for wood working?


Not a woodworking tool.


----------



## Dr.G.

Looks like a watchband of sorts.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Looks like a watchband of sorts.


Nope, not even close.


----------



## screature

Is it a tool used in the kitchen?


----------



## winwintoo

Could it be a paint scraper?


----------



## SINC

screature said:


> Is it a tool used in the kitchen?


It is a tool (of sorts) and it could be used in the kitchen, but not likely.



winwintoo said:


> Could it be a paint scraper?


Not a paint scraper.


----------



## screature

Is it used for personal grooming?


----------



## KC4

An automotive tool?


----------



## SINC

KC4 said:


> An automotive tool?


No.



screature said:


> Is it used for personal grooming?


Yes.


----------



## screature

A hair brush?


----------



## SINC

screature said:


> A hair brush?


No.


----------



## KC4

Hmmmmm....a nail file?


----------



## screature

A razor.


----------



## bryanc

a straight razor


[edit] damn, beaten to it!


----------



## Lawrence

SINC said:


> Nope, not even close.


Unless you want a close shave...Old school.

Heh


----------



## SINC

Screature wins!


----------



## bryanc

I think Screature beat me to it


----------



## screature

Hey I believe I got in there first! Judges?!?!


----------



## KC4

screature said:


> A hair brush?



Tee hee - maybe for you Screatch...if your avatar is a picture of you!


----------



## SINC

screature said:


> Hey I believe I got in there first! Judges?!?!


You did. I corrected myself as I didn't see your post until after bryanc's post. Sorry about that.


----------



## screature

Well why don't we call it a tie as both our posts are time stamped the same, mine appears first but yours is more specifically accurate.

You want to post another first byranc?


----------



## SINC

bryanc said:


> I think Screature beat me to it


He did. See above and corrected answer post.


----------



## KC4

bryanc said:


> I think Screature beat me to it



Yup - that's right - Screature gets the point......and gets to post the next puzzle if he wants.....


----------



## screature

Ok then, I'll go. Just give me a minute.


----------



## screature

Ok here you go.


----------



## DempsyMac

a church.


----------



## screature

Nope.


----------



## Dr.G.

a courthouse


----------



## Dr.G.

Parliament Building


----------



## screature

Dr.G. said:


> a courthouse


Nope.


----------



## screature

Dr.G. said:


> Parliament Building


Yes and no. Which one where?


----------



## Dr.G.

The Senate?


----------



## Dr.G.

Parliament Library?


----------



## Dr.G.

The PM's private entrance, away from all of the press.


----------



## screature

No, but it is across the street from the building that most Senators have their offices in.


----------



## screature

Dr.G. said:


> Parliament Library?


Nope.


----------



## screature

Dr.G. said:


> The PM's private entrance, away from all of the press.


Try again.


----------



## Dr.G.

Not sure if they are in the East or West Block.


----------



## screature

Most of them are in the Victoria Building.

Here it is again.


----------



## KC4

House of Commons!


----------



## screature

Well almost, it is attached to the House of Commons.


----------



## KC4

Am I "Close enough" or are you looking for more specific of an answer?


----------



## KC4

screature said:


> Well almost, it is attached to the House of Commons.


The OUT House of Commons?


----------



## Dr.G.

Could it be at the base of the Peace Tower?


----------



## Dr.G.

I have only been to Ottawa once, so I am going from memory.


----------



## Dr.G.

The Confederation Building is being rennovated, from what I have read in the Globe.


----------



## screature

We have a winner in the Peace Tower, Dr. G!!! Dind! Ding!! Ding!! Ok you're up.


----------



## Dr.G.

Screature, it was a lucky guess, I have to admit. It was 10 years ago I was in Ottawa.


----------



## screature

So it's your turn Dr. G. If you are so inclined.


----------



## Dr.G.

Here is a possible UFO landing spot. Hint ............ it is in Canada.


----------



## winwintoo

Is it "the Rock?"


----------



## Dr.G.

The right province. You need the specific spot.


----------



## SINC

Corner Brook?


----------



## Chris

Is that Cape Spear?


----------



## Dr.G.

Got it, Chris. Cape Spear, North America's furthest easterly point, an ideal spot for a UFO to land.


----------



## Chris

So, my interest in maps and place names pays off!  Sadly, I've never visited Newfoundland, but hope to in the not too distant future.


----------



## Dr.G.

Chris, it is about 22km from where I am sitting right now. It can be seen from space, but is an isolated area, except for tourists ................ and alien UFOs.


----------



## Chris

Maybe the UFOs got lost on their way to Moonbeam, in Northern Ontario!


----------



## Dr.G.

Good one, Chris. Your turn to post a pic. I did not have a macro shot available to post.


----------



## winwintoo

Chris said:


> Maybe the UFOs got lost on their way to Moonbeam, in Northern Ontario!


St. Paul, Alberta has the world's first UFO landing pad.












> UFO Landing Pad
> Out of this world...
> 
> In 1967, a proposal was made to build the world's first UFO Landing Pad as a landmark for the town. The Government of Canada responded to this proposition and, during the grand opening on June 3 1967, St. Paul was declared the Centennial Capital of Canada.
> 
> In the 1990's Mayor Paul Langevin officially opened an adjacent UFO tourist information centre to welcome visitors. As you enter St. Paul from the West, drop in to visit this landmark and see the UFO exhibit downstairs. This is an opportunity to view actual photographs of UFOs, crop circles and cattle mutilations. The exhibit is designed to educate. A UFO Hotline compliments the display with reports of UFO sightings and encounters of all kinds.


----------



## KC4

Hey, the game is going great guns...
So far the score ..(unless I'm corrected)
Eggman 1
SINC 2
winwintoo 2 
Ottawaman 2
Dr. G 2 
The Doug 2
Screature 4
Trevor 3
Bryanc 2
KC4 2 
jawknee 1
smoothfonzo 1
The G3 man 1

And new on the scoreboard...and next to post a puzzle pic....
Chris 1
the rest of you... 0!


----------



## KC4

OK - here as we've gathered them so far are the "rules" of the Whatami Game....stay tuned because we make'em up as we go along....

1. Photos can be of anything that could reasonably be recognizable (once fully revealed) to the average ehMacian (IS there such a thing?)

2. The person guessing correctly* first gets:
a) the point, and
b) the option to be the next to post a puzzling image for players.
c) this option to post next can be forfeited, either by stating so, or by logging off (as indicated by their red/green on-line indicator turning red) 

3. Once the forfeit or Log out occurs, any player can volunteer to post the next image to keep the game going. 

*Close guesses count, especially if the exact identity would not be common knowledge. The image poster gets to decide who is close enough. 

Sound fair? 
And suggested adds/changes or deletions to this?


----------



## KC4

OK since Chris seems to have Logged off - I'll post another one...
But this one plays a bit diffrent.
This is a photo that was reported to have been posted on EBay, in the hopes of selling the table.

Here's the puzzle...

How can you tell that is it absolutely being sold by a man?? 
Can you guess?  First correct guesser gets the point!


----------



## Ottawaman

naked penis in the mirror?


----------



## Dr.G.

My wife would probably say the mix-match of colors, but I would guess the liquor tray. That is too simplistic but I can't see anything yet.


----------



## Dr.G.

O-Man, I missed that one. Good vision.


----------



## Ottawaman

Dr.G. said:


> My wife would probably say the mix-match of colors, but I would guess the liquor tray. That is too simplistic but I can't see anything yet.


Well it does look small


----------



## Dr.G.

Good one, O-man. However, if that is the correct answer, it means only that a man took the picture of the table setting. My wife would still contend that there is a total mix-up of the color scheme .......... although I don't see that in our house because she controls the colors.


----------



## Ottawaman

I forfeit my post as I am doing some stuff. Next!


----------



## Ottawaman

Dr.G. said:


> Good one, O-man. However, if that is the correct answer, it means only that a man took the picture of the table setting. My wife would still contend that there is a total mix-up of the color scheme .......... although I don't see that in our house because she controls the colors.


Your wife must be a woman of a fixed and determined mind


----------



## Dr.G.

Somewhat true, O-man. She have a good eye for interior design.


----------



## Dr.G.

I'll take O-man's clip, since I most likely won't get another one correct.


----------



## Ottawaman

Fern Frond?


----------



## KC4

Ottawaman Gets my picture puzzle right off the bat! :clap:
It is the "Man in the mirror" that gives it away. :lmao:


Ok, the next puzzle...a palm tree?


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 gets it correct. It is growing by my backyard pool. Currently, -22C with the windchill here in St.John's.


----------



## KC4

Whoot Whoot!

OK...here's the next one...


----------



## Dr.G.

Looks like cavity-causing candy.


----------



## winwintoo

I think Dr. G. got it - looks like a ju jube to me.


----------



## Ottawaman

Red Pepper


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Looks like cavity-causing candy.





winwintoo said:


> I think Dr. G. got it - looks like a ju jube to me.





Ottawaman said:


> Red Pepper


NOPE - You're ALL wrong!

keep guessing!


----------



## SINC

Is it vegetable?


----------



## DempsyMac

I know what that is as I have a similar photo, it is some kind of red flower, that looks like this...


----------



## ciaochiao

Is it a hot chili pepper?
Ciaochiao


----------



## KC4

Trevor got it! A flower - I can't remember what they called right at the moment...but that's it!

OK Trev your turn if you want it!


----------



## KC4

Score update
So far the score ..(unless I'm corrected)
Eggman 1
SINC 2
winwintoo 2 
Ottawaman 3
Dr. G 2 
The Doug 2
Screature 4
Trevor 4
Bryanc 2
KC4 3 
jawknee 1
smoothfonzo 1
The G3 man 1
Chris 1

the rest of you... Zippedy-do dah!


----------



## winwintoo

Sorry for barging in, but I have one if nobody minds.


----------



## KC4

winwintoo said:


> Sorry for barging in, but I have one if nobody minds.


No worries - posting new puzzles are fair game if the last winner isn't posting...

---let the game continue...


Hmmm... Is it fabric?


----------



## winwintoo

KC4 said:


> Hmmm... Is it fabric?


No, not fabric, at least not in this incarnation.


----------



## KC4

Is it a filter of some sort?


----------



## winwintoo

KC4 said:


> Is it a filter of some sort?


Well, let me see. Not a "filter" in the usual sense of the word, but you could say that the item is the result of a filter having been applied previously 

Margaret


----------



## winwintoo

I have to go out for a while, so if those of you present want to use a different image, we can pick mine up again when I get home.

Margaret


----------



## ciaochiao

*The Best!!*

Hi All;
No guess yet about the last one but i wanted you guys to know that I think this is one of the best threads!:love2: I'm still laughing about the naked guy in the mirror. I'm going to pull the pics, put them together for my kids to guess. They love this sort of puzzle! Thanks you guys!! i think we should 'rate' this thread. Actually, there area couple of 'youth' books out that have pics, which are close ups and asking for the kids to guess. Obviously, the one of the 'naked guy in mirror' is missing!!
Ciaochiao:clap:


----------



## SINC

screature said:


> Is it a tool used in the kitchen?


That pic reminds me of this guy trying to sell his tea kettle on eBay a few years back:


----------



## Smoothfonzo

I wonder if it's the same guy lol.


----------



## KC4

I have to wonder if these guys are doing it on purpose or not? :
They are idiots in any event. :lmao:


----------



## ciaochiao

*Naked truth*

No one has guessed margaret's pic yet but...

as for the pics - the mirror and kettle :lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## winwintoo

Here's a slightly larger image.


----------



## screature

It looks woven but you say it isn't fabric, how about a place mat?


----------



## winwintoo

screature said:


> It looks woven but you say it isn't fabric, how about a place mat?


Not a place mat, but you might be in the right room - depending on how many rooms are in your house (or where you keep things )

Margaret


----------



## Smoothfonzo

A pot holder?


----------



## winwintoo

I went back and looked at the actual object and I can tell you that the part you think is fabric is probably a picture of fabric - but that picture is part of the original object and identifying fabric won't help you. In fact, if you're looking at what looks like fabric, you're looking at the wrong part of the image if you want to win this round.

You probably all have one of these (it might be a different colour) and unless you wear blinders in the grocery store, you've for sure seen some.

Good luck, Margaret


----------



## SINC

Oven mitts?


----------



## winwintoo

.


----------



## Smoothfonzo

A bag of cookies?


----------



## SINC

An insulator pad to set hot pots on?


----------



## ciaochiao

*Hmmmm*

First I was going to say place mat, then I was thinking the end of a REALLY OLD movie reel where a 'curtain' is on the screen that has the words, 'The End' overlayed onto the curtain. Now, with your hints, I'm inclined to say 'a carton for matzo bread'? If not, then I go with Don's guess - the cookies.


----------



## ciaochiao

*Oops*

hahaha!! Sorry, I mean 'SmoothFonzo'. It's just that SINC's usually right...lol SINC!


----------



## winwintoo

OK, more clues. 


The texture part of the picture is not what will identify it.
It is one of a set, but you don't need the whole set.
There is a part of the image that is consistent on all items in the set.

and one more clue - when you see the whole picture, you will slap your forehead - the part you need to examine closely is very recognizable and immediately identifies the object and indicates that it is one of a set.

I'm not very good at giving clues, sorry.


----------



## ciaochiao

*Is it*

Is it a series of books or magazines? - Just really guessing wild now...SOMEONE!! Solve this. It's going to drive me nuts over night! Please!


----------



## winwintoo

It is a series of books, but there is enough information in the picture, I thought someone could identify *which* series.

Keep thinking about it.

Margaret


----------



## ciaochiao

*is it*

is it readers digest???????????????


----------



## danalicious

Company's Coming cookbook?


----------



## winwintoo

danalicious said:


> Company's Coming cookbook?


*YES !!! Congratulations!!*

If your eagle eyes notice a difference between the first couple of images I posted and the last couple, that's because I took a new picture trying to get a better shot at it. I loaned my "real" camera out and I'm resorting to using my cell phone which doesn't do a good job.


----------



## ciaochiao

*Ohhhh!*

Good one Dana! Better one Margaret! OK, who's next?


----------



## danalicious

Someone can take my turn...


----------



## Smoothfonzo

Sorry, don't have that cookbook in the kitchen... 

I guess you meant a cookbook in general lol. This one was pretty tough.


----------



## KC4

danalicious said:


> Company's Coming cookbook?


OOOOhhh....I should HAVE been able to guess that one - I have these cookbooks....The texture fooled me - big time!


It's open for any player (on the score board or not) to post an image....


----------



## screature

OK I'll jump in:


----------



## SINC

The foot or base of a cast iron wood stove?


----------



## Dr.G.

I was going to say it was a shoe that had some silver/lead coating rather than bronze. Sinc's call makes more sense.


----------



## screature

SINC said:


> The foot or base of a cast iron wood stove?


Nope, Keep guessing.


----------



## screature

Dr.G. said:


> I was going to say it was a shoe that had some silver/lead coating rather than bronze. Sinc's call makes more sense.


No not a shoe no silver or lead involved either.


----------



## SINC

Is it cast iron?


----------



## screature

SINC said:


> Is it cast iron?


No, not metal of any kind.


----------



## winwintoo

Would I be likely to have one of those?


----------



## screature

winwintoo said:


> Would I be likely to have one of those?


Hmm, not likely, but depending on where you live you would be more likely to see one on a regular basis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Seems like something that might be used for hunting or fishing.


----------



## screature

Dr.G. said:


> Seems like something that might be used for hunting or fishing.


No, nothing for hunting or fishing.


----------



## Dr.G.

Is it part of clothing?


----------



## screature

Dr.G. said:


> Is it part of clothing?


No although part of it can be used in clothing.


----------



## Dr.G.

Some form of buttor or latch for a coat or sweater?


----------



## SINC

Is it part of a costume of some sort?


----------



## screature

Dr.G. said:


> Some form of buttor or latch for a coat or sweater?


Nope.


----------



## screature

SINC said:


> Is it part of a costume of some sort?


Nope. here is a closer look.


----------



## Dr.G.

Part of a hat?


----------



## Dr.G.

zipper


----------



## screature

Dr.G. said:


> Part of a hat?


No nothing you wear.


----------



## screature

Dr.G. said:


> zipper


Nothing to do with clothes, except as I said part of it can be used in clothing and I mean *in* clothing.


----------



## Dr.G.

some sort of knife used to cut material


----------



## Dr.G.

This is a really good one, screature.


----------



## screature

No. Sorry don't focus on anything to do with clothing, it isn't a major factor.


----------



## Dr.G.

Some form of insulation for a coat?


----------



## screature

Dr.G. said:


> Some form of insulation for a coat?


Yes and no. The thing isn't used directly for that, but part of it is or can be used for that.


----------



## screature

This one will give is away (I think but maybe not):


----------



## winwintoo

I was about to say a bird beak when I see that you've posted a most revealing picture. Am I right?


----------



## screature

winwintoo said:


> I was about to say a bird beak when I see that you've posted a most revealing picture. Am I right?


I will give it to for that!! Here it is...









A Canada Goose!


----------



## SINC

Part of a stuffed plush toy?


----------



## screature

SINC said:


> Part of a stuffed plush toy?


Goose down used for coats, jackets, comforters, etc...


----------



## winwintoo

Yippeee I add to my score but now it sounds worse when you say it. "winwintoo three" doesn't have the same ring to it. 

I'm leaving in a couple of minutes and will be gone the rest of the day, so someone else please take my place. I'll try again when I get home.

Margaret


----------



## KC4

Oh that last one was really good Screature....I arrived too late to the game...but when I first looked at the picture I thought nostril...but I was thinking dragon, not birdie. 

Score update time...
So far the score ..(unless I'm corrected)
Eggman 1
SINC 2
winwintoo 3 
Ottawaman 3
Dr. G 2 
The Doug 2
Screature 4
Trevor 4
Bryanc 2
KC4 3 
jawknee 1
smoothfonzo 1
The G3 man 1
Chris 1
and a new addition to the scoreboard...
Danalicious 1

and the rest of you... (in honor of the last pic) a BIG GOOSE EGG!


----------



## KC4

Next image.... - Hopefully not too easy....


----------



## winwintoo

Salt and pepper shakers?


----------



## KC4

Awwwww....OK - it WAS too Easy! Winwintoo got it!


----------



## winwintoo

OK, here's my next effort


----------



## KC4

Ocean view??


----------



## winwintoo

Nope.

Does anyone know how to get rid of the multi-quoting when you don't intend to use it any more. I multi-quoted yesterday and now every time I reply to this thread, it dumps all those quotes into the reply box and I have to delete them - so much work, sigh


----------



## KC4

Hmmm _ that repeating multi-quoting was happening to me yesterday - I'm not sure how I got rid of it (or if it was even something I did) but it's not (yet) plaguing me today. 

Next guess...Icing on a cake?


----------



## Dr.G.

puffed wheat cake


----------



## Dr.G.

The snow as far as the eye can see outside of Regina ............... looking all the way to the horizon.


----------



## winwintoo

Dr. G. got it. Yes, I took that picture with my cell phone as we were headed home this afternoon. It's hard to get a good picture with a shaky phone camera through a dirty window. The good news is that the dirty windows mean it was warm and everywhere we went, we got splotched with water.

Next.......


----------



## Dr.G.

Margaret, I was amazed the first time we drove from Calgary to Regina and saw fields of yellow canola for miles and miles and miles and miles ...................


----------



## Dr.G.

Someone else may take my place to post a macro shot. I have none handy. Merci.


----------



## ciaochiao

*more!!*

Come on people! My kid and I are going to try and upload a pic but in the interim, please, somebody post another one. This thread is ALMOST as good as the Shang!


----------



## winwintoo

Try this.


----------



## Smoothfonzo

A Mastercard?


----------



## winwintoo

Got it! I won't post the whole picture for security reasons, and because my hand was shaking and it's a really bad image.

Your turn to post Smoothfonzo.


----------



## SINC

deleted.


----------



## Smoothfonzo

Ok, hopefully this is harder than my last one:


----------



## Smoothfonzo

I think you came on a little quick with the rescue, Sinc. I was working on an image to post But oh well.


----------



## SINC

Smoothfonzo said:


> I think you came on a little quick with the rescue, Sinc. I was working on an image to post But oh well.


Sorry, it's deleted, carry on.


----------



## ciaochiao

*is it*

Is it a fungus on a tree bark?


----------



## Smoothfonzo

Nope, not fungus.


----------



## ciaochiao

*is it*

Is it an anchor with barnacles?


----------



## Smoothfonzo

ciaochiao said:


> Is it an anchor with barnacles?



Nope, though that's a good guess.


----------



## Ottawaman

Metal table base(feet) with paint flaking off?


----------



## ciaochiao

*is it*

is it a log or part of a tree
:confused


----------



## Smoothfonzo

Ottawaman said:


> Metal table base(feet) with paint flaking off?


Nope, not a table, although there is paint on the object. But that's not really important as part of what it is.



ciaochiao said:


> is it a log or part of a tree
> :confused


It's not a log or part of a tree.


----------



## ciaochiao

*Are those*

Are those shingles on a house behind the grey object with paint on it?


----------



## Smoothfonzo

You have a good eye. Yeah, they are shingles. That might help to identify just what the object is.


----------



## ciaochiao

*You don't know the half of it!!*

hahaha!! Your comment made me and my 11 yr old laugh because I actually do only have one eye so yes, I have 'a good eye' lol!! OK, we're wondering if it's a statue of a seagull/bird that has paint flaking off/


----------



## Smoothfonzo

No statue


----------



## KC4

Mailbox? I don't know why I say that - just what popped in to my head so I thought I'd try it.


----------



## Smoothfonzo

Nope, it's not a mailbox. Maybe it's time I show more of it?


----------



## KC4

Is it made of metal?


----------



## Smoothfonzo

Now we're getting somewhere. Yes, it's made out of medal.


----------



## KC4

Woot! Woot!

Is it a metal screen door?


----------



## Smoothfonzo

lol no, not a screen door.

Ok, here's another image, zoomed further back.


----------



## KC4

AHA! A water faucet!


----------



## Smoothfonzo

Yep! You got it. Your Turn.


Here's the full image. It's actually much bigger, but I cropped the rest:


----------



## KC4

YeeeHaaaw! That's actually a very cool shot Smoothie! I like it as a painter.

Here's the next one....and I am signing off for the night...so the guess/answer confirmation (or DENIALtptptptp) won't be until morning... if there are others that want to keep playing....just post another image and we can pick up on this image later....
Until then fellow players...goodnight!


----------



## Smoothfonzo

Well, it's not actually my shot. I just picked something out from Google to use  I'm hoping to get a dSLR soon and put it to good use. The trick to finding good images to use on Google is to search only for large images, which will let you crop out more.


----------



## ciaochiao

*is it*

is it a flower gone to seed?


----------



## DempsyMac

the fleck from Horton hears a hoo?

(oh my can you tell I am a dad?)


----------



## Ottawaman

The fuzzy, decorative pom poms found on the end of a string on a sweater?


----------



## ciaochiao

*for the ears?*

Hi KC4, is it one of those Chinese ear cleaners:lmao::lmao:?? Actually, we're still waiting on the flower gone to seed OR is it a fungi spore?


----------



## KC4

Smoothfonzo said:


> Well, it's not actually my shot. I just picked something out from Google to use  I'm hoping to get a dSLR soon and put it to good use. The trick to finding good images to use on Google is to search only for large images, which will let you crop out more.


Well - good pic anyways!



ciaochiao said:


> is it a flower gone to seed?


Close - but not quite....keep guessing - you are on the right track.



Trevor Robertson said:


> the fleck from Horton hears a hoo?
> 
> (oh my can you tell I am a dad?)


Hahah! Nope. And Yes..I can tell you are a Dad..I love the Dr. Suess books.



Ottawaman said:


> The fuzzy, decorative pom poms found on the end of a string on a sweater?


Fuzzy yes, pom pom and sweater no.



ciaochiao said:


> Hi KC4, is it one of those Chinese ear cleaners:lmao::lmao:?? Actually, we're still waiting on the flower gone to seed OR is it a fungi spore?


Hahah! Nope - no ear cleaners and no fungi spores.


----------



## SINC

Is it an onion gone to seed?


----------



## KC4

SINC said:


> Is it an onion gone to seed?


No Onion Power here...


----------



## Ottawaman

Rabbit testicles?


----------



## KC4

Ottawaman said:


> Rabbit testicles?


Bunny Balls...:lmao::lmao:

NO!


----------



## ciaochiao

*Is it...*

Are they the reproductive portions of the flower (aka pistils, stamens)? This is bugging me because I am a science grad with 'specialties' in wildlife zoo and med gen. I almost FLUNKED botany but I KNOW I've seen these things before. Anyone using my thoughts, PLEASE give me half a point or I'll never get in this game!:-(
Ciaochiao


----------



## ciaochiao

*My son said...*

OK, my 11 year old asks if it's good ol' penicilium, aka penicillin aka 'mold'?? If he's right, I'm handing over the reigns to being the 'boss' in the house this week!
Ciaochiao


----------



## Niteshooter

Milkweed?


----------



## Ottawaman

Mushrooms?


----------



## KC4

ciaochiao said:


> Are they the reproductive portions of the flower (aka pistils, stamens)? This is bugging me because I am a science grad with 'specialties' in wildlife zoo and med gen. I almost FLUNKED botany but I KNOW I've seen these things before. Anyone using my thoughts, PLEASE give me half a point or I'll never get in this game!:-(
> Ciaochiao


I believe they MAY be reproductive organs of a plant (my botany knowledge is not strong enough to know for sure) ...but WHAT plant?



ciaochiao said:


> OK, my 11 year old asks if it's good ol' penicilium, aka penicillin aka 'mold'?? If he's right, I'm handing over the reigns to being the 'boss' in the house this week!
> Ciaochiao


No Penicilium or mold



Niteshooter said:


> Milkweed?


Nope



Ottawaman said:


> Mushrooms?


Nope


Need a bigger view?


----------



## winwintoo

Is it a plain old dandelion gone to seed?


----------



## ciaochiao

*no, wait, wait!*

Hmmm, ok, not any of the aforementioned. Could they be, and I don't think they are, but are they from the pussy willow??


----------



## ciaochiao

*The son*

And the 11 year old thinks: cotton? 

(not the same 'cottontail' whose bunny nuts were mentioned earlier :lmao


----------



## KC4

winwintoo said:


> Is it a plain old dandelion gone to seed?


Nope - see below



ciaochiao said:


> Hmmm, ok, not any of the aforementioned. Could they be, and I don't think they are, but are they from the pussy willow??


YES! TA Da! ciaochiao (and sons) are on the board! Woot Woot!


----------



## KC4

*Score update time*

So far the score ..(unless I'm corrected)
Eggman 1
SINC 2
winwintoo 4 
Ottawaman 3
Dr. G 3 
The Doug 2
Screature 4
Trevor 4
Bryanc 2
KC4 4
jawknee 1
smoothfonzo 2
The G3 man 1
Chris 1
Danalicious 1
and a new addition to the scoreboard...
ciaochiao 1!

and the rest of you...00 (Bunny Balls!)


----------



## winwintoo

Well I learned something today 

All the pussy willows that I've seen are kind of oval shaped. I didn't know that there were round ones too and a quick google of images reveal a lot of varieties.

Not a wasted day after all!

Congrats ciaochiao and son!!


----------



## ciaochiao

*Who hoo!!!*

Whoo HOO!!! :clap::clap::clap:

That's why i've seen them before!! I love those dopey little things and always had some in my home until a florist told me it was VERY BAD LUCK to have pussywillows INSIDE the house. Being very CANADIAN CHINESE, I am extremely superstitious SOOOO, they are now sitting OUTSIDE on my porch!! OK, ok. I'll get a pic uploaded sometime over the next day. Someone else - you KC4, do the next one til I have a suitable pic!! WOWEE, I'm SOOOO EXCITED! I can't believe I got one-finally. 

This has given me the incentive to FINALLY open up the dSLR I purchased a year ago, and never used, and go out to take some REALLY GOOD pics to stump the brilliant minds in ehMac!! You have made my day, seriously, and no, I don't have such a narrow life, but you seriously have made me and son #2 very happy. Thank you!


----------



## SINC

Note to KC4. An in-focus picture would have made it much easier to guess the object, but then what do I know? 

But like Margaret, I too learned there actually were pink pussy willows today.


----------



## KC4

SINC said:


> Note to KC4. An in-focus picture would have made it much easier to guess the object, but then what do I know?
> 
> But like Margaret, I too learned there actually were pink pussy willows today.


Naaaaah....that's all part of the fun!


----------



## KC4

Sinc - do you have an image that you want to post for us to guess? I think you had one earlier - then deleted it.
Can you please resubmit?


----------



## SINC

Sure KC4, here you go. Sorry, but there is no naked reflection of me in the image.


----------



## KC4

FOCUS! FOCUS!!!!



lmao


----------



## KC4

A gramophone ?


----------



## SINC

Well, wasn't that fun?


----------



## KC4

Whoopie!...Is that gramophone in your possession? If so, very cool...does it actually work?


----------



## KC4

*Next!*

Sorry, I cannot make it any larger....without giving it up...


----------



## SINC

KC4 said:


> Whoopie!...Is that gramophone in your possession? If so, very cool...does it actually work?


I wanted it to be, but I took the shot and went back the next day to buy it, Big mistake. Gonzo. And yep, it worked.

'Twas in a little shop in Nanton, AB., an hour or so south of you and chock full of antique shops. Went back to a second shop right after to buy the grandfather clock we saw the day before. You guessed it. Gonzo too.

If you love antiques, you'll love Nanton. Getyer butt down there one afternoon.


----------



## ciaochiao

*is it...*

It looks like the petals and centre of a daisy-type/geberra (sp) flower?

I almost failed all my botany classes, remember!! And for the record, maybe I'm just so used to seeing everything out of focus, I actually thought KC4's pic was clear. Huh, just shows you Einstein's theory of, 'relativity' holds true for every aspect of life. :lmao:


----------



## ciaochiao

*my dog says*

Ok, my sons are both asleep so I enlisted one of my dogs to help. 'He' is asking if it's a part of a butterfly wing?

Incidentally, how the hell did you guess the gramophone so quickly? I thought it looked like the handle on a sterling silver gravy ladle!


----------



## Smoothfonzo

To me it sort of looks like a muffin wrapper, but then, why would it be sideways?


----------



## SINC

Looks to me like one of those little parasols they use in sissy mixed drinks.


----------



## ciaochiao

*not bad!*

Hey both of you, those are pretty good guesses! And SINC!! I like those stupid parasols but not in my drinks, I use them to decorate my kids' cakes :lmao: You STILL haven't told me if you are a whisky guy or not.
Ciaochiao


----------



## SINC

ciaochiao said:


> Hey both of you, those are pretty good guesses! And SINC!! I like those stupid parasols but not in my drinks, I use them to decorate my kids' cakes :lmao: You STILL haven't told me if you are a whisky guy or not.
> Ciaochiao


I'm a beer guy 90% of the time. If no beer is available, I have scotch or rye or rum or baileys or vodka or gin or tequila or red wine or white wine or grand marnier or drambuie or sambuca or, well, by now you get the idea.


----------



## ciaochiao

*Hahahaha!!!!!*



SINC said:


> I'm a beer guy 90% of the time. If no beer is available, I have scotch or rye or rum or baileys or vodka or gin or tequila or red wine or white wine or grand marnier or drambuie or sambuca or, well, by now you get the idea.


You know SINC, don't tell anyone but I think you can be quite charmingly witty!! SHHHHH!! I still can't figure out how KC4 got your pic so darn fast! BUT, do you like irish whisky? The prairies seem to raise rye drinkers. Not sure why, but everyone I knew in Regina was a rye guy. Ok, keep guessing. You guys have me so beat in the score updates! I'm so ashamed :-(
Ciaochiao


----------



## KC4

ciaochiao said:


> It looks like the petals and centre of a daisy-type/geberra (sp) flower?


It DOES, doesn't it.......but it isn't.



ciaochiao said:


> Ok, my sons are both asleep so I enlisted one of my dogs to help. 'He' is asking if it's a part of a butterfly wing?
> 
> Incidentally, how the hell did you guess the gramophone so quickly? I thought it looked like the handle on a sterling silver gravy ladle!


No - but your dog is smart - he's barking up the right tree.
The gramophone was a gut instinct answer - the first thing to pop into my head when I saw the image.



Smoothfonzo said:


> To me it sort of looks like a muffin wrapper, but then, why would it be sideways?


It does, doesn't it???...but alas, you are baking up the wrong tree.



SINC said:


> Looks to me like one of those little parasols they use in sissy mixed drinks.


:lmao: Yup - but it isn't....


Keep guessing.....


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4, it looks like a part of a feather of a bird's wing.


----------



## KC4

*"How to tell when you're NOT Mom's favorite..."*

Woot Woot! :clapr. G gets it! 
Do you want to post the next puzzle pic Dr. G? It doesn't have to be a macro shot - just a portion of anything that we might be able to guess.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4, someone else with a macro shot could post in my place.


----------



## ciaochiao

*Someone post please!*

Ai ya!! Someone please post a pic. We're going through withdrawal here!! Dr. G and I will 'reserve' our options to post good pics at a later time. I don't have a good one yet so someone please post...ask a leprechaun to help you out - it is St. Paddy's after all...KC4? SINC? OM? Wintoo? SmoothF? My brain cells are dying! My brain cells are 'M e l t i n g...(think Wicked Witch of the West aka my former mother in law - pic included)

http://www.americanrhetoric.com/images/wizardofzwitchmelt1.JPG


----------



## screature

Well not wanting anyone to go through withdrawl, try this one out:


----------



## Dr.G.

The new Montreal Canadians "Habs" logo if they fail to make the playoffs.


----------



## Dr.G.

On second thought, it looks like a design on the bottom of a plate.


----------



## Chris

Looks like part of a beer label. Not sure which brand, though.


----------



## ciaochiao

*Hmmmm*

Hmmm, that is really unique Screature. I like Dr. G's guess and I'll add that I think it's possibly a label from an imported fruit/vegetable but more likely fruit??


----------



## ciaochiao

*Beer label!*

Hmm, if it is a beer label as suggested by Chris, could it be for the beer from India? If that's right, Chris gets it because I would never have guessed beer!


----------



## Chris

What can I say, as the song says, I like beer!


----------



## Dr.G.

How about a tea bag/box label? That could easily come from India.


----------



## Chris

While we wait for a ruling on our various guesses, I figure I owe the thread a shot, so here's a portion of a larger pic. Let's hear the guesses!


----------



## ciaochiao

*that's good too*

That's a great guess Dr. G! I don't know what it is but we're going to have to wait until Screature tells us how far/close we are!


----------



## ciaochiao

*a wee bit bigger?*

Hey Chris:
Could it be a wee bit bigger because you're dealing with an old, blind person here but in the meantime, I think it looks like a nose and beard of Moses, Michaelangelo, or another Biblical icon. I don't know my art well AT ALL. I know that KC4 would get it in a snap...


----------



## Chris

Nope, no Michelangelo, et al. And it's not a biblical icon.

Can't make it too big, or it'll give it away! I appreciate the challenges of old eyes; got a pair myself!


----------



## screature

Dr.G. said:


> On second thought, it looks like a design on the bottom of a plate.


Nope.


----------



## screature

Chris said:


> Looks like part of a beer label. Not sure which brand, though.


Not a beer label.


----------



## screature

ciaochiao said:


> Hmmm, that is really unique Screature. I like Dr. G's guess and I'll add that I think it's possibly a label from an imported fruit/vegetable but more likely fruit??


No not a label for fruit or veg.


----------



## screature

Dr.G. said:


> How about a tea bag/box label? That could easily come from India.


No not a label for tea.


----------



## Dr.G.

Chris, looks like the tip of a nose of a dog I once owned.


----------



## screature

Here is a larger view:


----------



## Dr.G.

cigar band


----------



## Dr.G.

or a pack of cigs from an Asian country


----------



## ciaochiao

*Is it...*

Screature, a LONG time ago, my beloved mom started up an alcohol reabsorption study at Hopkins. One of her patients was so grateful for whatever it was that was fixed, he gave her an Indian teapot. On the bottom was something that looked 'sort of' like your pic. Is it the insignia on a south asian brass pot? I think we're all getting 'affixed' here so if we're all on the wrong track, please rescue us...to some degree.

OK Chris, not a Biblical person huh? Since you say you've got an 'old pair', could that be your nose and beard? Just kidding. It is someone's nose and beard, I put it into iPhoto and tried to make it a bit bigger...


----------



## screature

Dr.G. said:


> cigar band


No nothing to do with any tobacco products of any kind.


----------



## Dr.G.

A postage stamp?


----------



## Chris

screature: bottled water?

Dr. G: Close enough! :clap: It's a photo of my superlative canine, Beau-Blanc! (Beau for short.)


----------



## screature

Hint: if you can figure out what the object is in the middle you will know the answer (or have a pretty darned good idea).


----------



## screature

Dr.G. said:


> A postage stamp?


Nope, not a postage stamp.


----------



## Chris

Tea?


----------



## screature

Chris said:


> Tea?


Nope Dr. G. already guessed tea Chris.


----------



## ciaochiao

*Those are...*

Those are coins...and if I was a smarter person, I'd know what country would use those icons on their coins...I see one with a king wearing a very Euro crown style but not Russian or eastern bloc. Ahhhh!!! I'm not sure what's worse, withdrawal or feeling completely baffled! Umm, I thought about it.... withdrawal is worse. Thanks for coming to my rescue Screature!! This is a pretty good one. I'm lost without my kids and my dog. Let me muse a bit...

As for that nose and beard, it's definitely human of sorts or at least modeled after a human....is it Santy Clause after coming down a sooty chimney?


----------



## Chris

Ciaochiao, I was referring to my eyes, but I guess a pair of _anything_ attached to me qualifies as old! :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Chris, here is Max, our pink nosed dog, who was also white.


----------



## ciaochiao

*Could it be...*

Could it be related to St. Paddy's as in a pot of gold? 

Arrrghhh!! I didn't even get the doggy nose!! Good one Dr. G. Nice doggy, Beau Blanc!!


----------



## Chris

screature, sorry, I forgot that the good doctor guessed tea. Might it be a Euro banknote?


----------



## Chris

Max looks like he was a fine looking pup. Beau has been a big part of our family since we got him from the Humane Society.


----------



## screature

ciaochiao said:


> Could it be related to St. Paddy's as in a pot of gold?
> 
> Arrrghhh!! I didn't even get the doggy nose!! Good one Dr. G. Nice doggy, Beau Blanc!!


Nothing to do with a pot of gold but definitely there is a connection to St. Patrick's Day.

One last view, this is all I can show without giving it away entirely.


----------



## Dr.G.

Looks like an ancient still for making beer or an alcholic beverage. The coins are medals which this beverage has won. I am stumped.


----------



## ciaochiao

*We love Santa*



Chris said:


> screature, sorry, I forgot that the good doctor guessed tea. Might it be a Euro banknote?
> 
> Ciaochiao, I've been accused of looking like Santa, but in this case, it was my dog. Dr. G got it (see above).


Chris, we, in this home, ADORE Santa. As the ancient one here, my love for Santa has persisted for decades...FAR, FAR longer than either of my marriages!!:lmao::lmao: So if you look like Santa sometimes, then we love you too!! A bank note...hmmm, Screature said if we knew what that thing in the middle was we'd figure it out....I think Screature thinks were kinda smart...


----------



## Dr.G.

Not a lable on a liquor bottle or beer bottle?


----------



## KC4

Liquor Bottle? Looks like a still in the middle to me!


----------



## screature

Chris said:


> screature, sorry, I forgot that the good doctor guessed tea. Might it be a Euro banknote?


No not a Euro note.


----------



## ciaochiao

*Bushmills!!*

That is, that is, that is.....is that a BUSHMILL'S LABEL???? I'm a Jameson's person....bushmills is my former poison.....please say yes...


----------



## KC4

Irish Whiskey? Jamieson's?


----------



## KC4

Actually - I think Chiachiao got it!


----------



## screature

Dr.G. said:


> Looks like an ancient still for making beer or an alcholic beverage. The coins are medals which this beverage has won. I am stumped.


Very good Dr. G. that is about as close as anyone is going to come I expect so I will give it to you for that! In keeping with the day, I present to you:









A bottle of Bushmills Irish Whiskey!


----------



## Chris

I knew I'd seen it before! I second (well, third) the vote for Irish whiskey (Bushmills).


----------



## ciaochiao

*KC4 & Horatio*

KC4, I knew you'd figure out the pic but in all fairness to me...which is a long stretch, I looked at the larger view and posted before reading your reply of 'still'. However, I want to tell you that I think you're just about the most brilliant person I've known and that you MUST have attended the same 'university' as Horatio on CSI Miami because he too, knows everything and I've told my kids that my background couldn't ever match Horatios and thus, we must all aspire to attend the same university as Horatio Caine of CSI. You however, are not a tv figure and actually know these things...so I'm going to send my kids to you for an education. I can't believe some of the stuff you know and you're definitely not a person who has lived more than two centuries so I simply can't figure out how you know so much!!! Ahhhh, to be a genius!!


----------



## screature

Oh I was proven wrong, ciaochiao hit the nail on the head but I had already started my post awarding it to Dr. G., perhaps our honourable score keeper KC4 can award a point to both Dr. G. and ciaochiao.


----------



## Dr.G.

Screature, I got the bird's wing and the dog's nose, but I should not get full credit for the Bushmills label. I got the liquor bottle label, but chiaociao got the brand. We should each get a half, or give me .25 and she a .75.


----------



## ciaochiao

*Dr. G*

Sigh....I guess Dr. G did get the fact that it was an alcohol label...and I'm using a G4 so my responses and brain simply aren't fast enough to the board!!:---( But I did get the whisky part....Good one Screature!!


----------



## KC4

Ciaochiao got the goal but Dr. G gets the assist. How does that work in hockey points? (It's been a while since I've participated in a Hockey pool)


----------



## ciaochiao

*you guys are great*

you know, i've got to wonder what the collective iq of this group is....i think it's off the wall. I've never seen such an intellectual group of people and when I say that, I mean it. It's not that you guys just know your fields, it's that you guys have a global knowledge of things and i'm just awestruck. I wish I'd met all of you about 20 years ago. Maybe I'd be a smarter person....but better later than never I suppose. Do you guys think there's hope?? KC4, how did you know that was a pic of an old still?


----------



## ciaochiao

*Assists*

Hahaha!! That's so cute but Dr. G got the ENTIRE goal for the puppy nose. I only got the pic after Screature enlarged it. Since the Jameson's sits next to the bushmills, the photo tweaked my osmotic memory....I'm just honored to be here...seriously. So....who's going to stump us next (for AT LEAST 5 minutes with this crowd...KC4, you're excluded. you're too smart!! Dr. G, you too. You've got to give the mere mortals like me, a chance here!!


----------



## bryanc

That reminds me of one of my favorite dispair.com posters: the picture is a typical "teamwork" type thing with a bunch of hands clasping, and the slogan is "None of us is as dumb as all of us."

In all seriousness though, you're right, this board is populated by people who are both very bright and very nice.

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4, she should get .75 for the guess and me only .25. That would be fair since I did not know the exact brand of the label.


----------



## ciaochiao

*Truth*



bryanc said:


> That reminds me of one of my favorite dispair.com posters: the picture is a typical "teamwork" type thing with a bunch of hands clasping, and the slogan is "None of us is as dumb as all of us."
> 
> In all seriousness though, you're right, this board is populated by people who are both very bright and very nice.
> 
> Cheers


I've got to go to that site. It sounds like something I'd like. But yes, this board is simply brilliant and kind. I've never seen it before and I have had occasion to share lecture rooms with people I know will eventually receive a nobel for medical discoveries yet their knowledge is narrow and nothing like people here. ehmacers can discuss EVERYTHING. I'm not accustomed to that type of challenge. it's truly liberating not to mention HUMBLING!!


----------



## Dr.G.

I should do one now since I got the last 2.25 pics. Bon chance, mes amis.


----------



## KC4

Well, according to the SportsNet Fantasy Hockey Pool rules a Goal = 1 point and an Assist also = 1 point...

Therefore - Both Dr. G and Ciaochiao get a point!:clap:

Score update:
So far the score ..(unless I'm corrected)
Eggman 1
SINC 2
winwintoo 4 
Ottawaman 3
Dr. G 5
The Doug 2
Screature 4
Trevor 4
Bryanc 2
KC4 5
jawknee 1
smoothfonzo 2
The G3 man 1
Chris 1
Danalicious 1
and a new addition to the scoreboard...
ciaochiao 2!

and the rest of you...Zippedity Doo!
__________________


----------



## KC4

Well, at first glance it looks like Mountains....then I zoom in and I see the digital topography - then the curved bar across the view - could it be a helicopter flight simulator view?


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4, I should have 6 points, then, since I got the birds wing and nose. However, I should NOT get a full point for the label since I did not know the brand. A .25 is fine with me as is giving ciaochiao a full point. So, 5.25 seems fair.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4, you are close. Keep thinking along those lines. Of course, unless you have seen this "thing" up close, or from a distance, you won't appreciate the accuracy of your guess.


----------



## Dr.G.

Hint, even though this "thing" was sold, it is still where it always has been located.


----------



## Smoothfonzo

a lego representation of Everest? lol don't ask me how I come up with these questions.


----------



## Dr.G.

Not Lego, and not Everest.


----------



## Smoothfonzo

Is it made out of metal?


----------



## Dr.G.

Yes, stainless steel.


----------



## KC4

ciaochiao said:


> KC4, I knew you'd figure out the pic but in all fairness to me...which is a long stretch, I looked at the larger view and posted before reading your reply of 'still'. However, I want to tell you that I think you're just about the most brilliant person I've known and that you MUST have attended the same 'university' as Horatio on CSI Miami because he too, knows everything and I've told my kids that my background couldn't ever match Horatios and thus, we must all aspire to attend the same university as Horatio Caine of CSI. You however, are not a tv figure and actually know these things...so I'm going to send my kids to you for an education. I can't believe some of the stuff you know and you're definitely not a person who has lived more than two centuries so I simply can't figure out how you know so much!!! Ahhhh, to be a genius!!


Thank you for the very kind words chaochiao! They will all certainly go to my head!

Horatio Caine on CSI - Miami!  (As I try to mimic his trademark forward leaning wide stance and slooowly put on my Ray-Ban sunglasses.....:snicker) Nope....I'm just not that cool - or goofy (I like the CSI series, but sometimes Horatio's "posturing" gets to me...enough already!) But I am (currently) sporting his hair color!

And no, I do not possess a University or College degree of any kind - but I've taught in one....that's about as close as I get.


----------



## KC4

Is this an image etched on the Stainless Steel?


----------



## Dr.G.

Not really "etched". When I show you the picture of the whole "thing" you will understand.


----------



## KC4

Score correction:
Eggman 1
SINC 2
winwintoo 4 
Ottawaman 3
Dr. G 5.25
The Doug 2
Screature 4
Trevor 4
Bryanc 2
KC4 5
jawknee 1
smoothfonzo 2
The G3 man 1
Chris 1
Danalicious 1
ciaochiao 1.75

and the rest of you...Zippedity Doo!
__________________


----------



## screature

Is a it a 3D topographic model of the earth/globe? Some sort of "sculpture"?


----------



## ciaochiao

*metal, sold,*

Dr. G loves landmarks, and he loves landmarks in NL the most. I have seen landmarks upclose, from afar, but unless they're slapped in my face, I don't recognize them. Ask me what my phone number was when I was 2 yrs of age....don't know what that says about me but....I have no idea what this thing is that was sold unless we're talking about some kind of structure representing Alaska, which then fits the issue of 'landmarks' and 'topography' plus 'snow'. Egads, I've got to go try and cook (that's a feat for me) and I don't have my sons or dogs to help me today, only the daughter....hey, maybe, wait, let me yell for her!! KC4, how do you 'zoom' on the image? I try to put it into my iPhoto and enlarge but it doesn't do much good for me. I don't have PS on this laptop, perhaps I'll have to go to another system here just to keep up with all of you!!

I cannot figure out how you know so much KC4, without an elaborate education! Wow, that's even more impressive but it also speaks volumes about the modern education system plus the assumed standards our society has placed on formal education. I admire you even moreso now! Yes, yes, let it go to your flaming red head! I love Horatio because he's so annoying yet so humble with his annoyances. I'm a 'trained' scientist and believe me, NO ONE can do the range of molecular assays he and his 'team' do. Chemists, biochemists, immunologists, ballistic physicists are all in their own worlds: they do not mix 'n match abilities. But you've got to admit, some of the 'technology' those shows present are astounding. To do a virtual autopsy?? What did you teach?

Sorry for going off topic guys, I still think it's a statue/landmark of something - just don't know what it is!


----------



## Smoothfonzo

Well, I'm not sure which method he uses, but the one that works for me is to not so much think of it as zooming in, but rather to take a large image and crop it so that it only leaves what you need. The final result will be an image viewed at the same resolution size as if the image would be viewed at 100% size, if that makes any sense.


----------



## KC4

*Rule expansion*

OK - here as we've gathered them so far are the "rules" of the Whatami Game....stay tuned because we make'em up as we go along....

1. Photos can be of anything that could reasonably be recognizable (once fully revealed) to the average ehMacian (IS there such a thing?)

2. The person guessing correctly* first gets:
a) the point, and
b) the option to be the next to post a puzzling image for players.
c) this option to post next can be forfeited, either by stating so, or by logging off (as indicated by their red/green "on-line" indicator turning red) 

3. Once the forfeit or Log out occurs, any player can volunteer to post the next image to keep the game going. 

*Close guesses count, especially if the exact identity would not be common knowledge. The image poster gets to decide who is close enough. Close guesses that are correct, but are not the complete answer will be considered an "Assist" and will be worth 0.25 points. The assisted, ultimately correct answer will be worth 0.75 of a point. 

Still Sound fair? 
And suggested adds/changes or deletions to this?


----------



## ciaochiao

*Stats*

OMG KC4!! You're adding the designation of policy advisor and statistician to your dossier!! Sounds fine. You definitely are showing your 'great parenting' abilities by always stating the parameters of involvement. Good show! Now, I still don't know what it is and SmoothF, what you say makes sense but I don't exactly know how to achieve what you're suggesting. That's my fault I fear...But the pic already looks pixelated in the sense that it has already been enlarged for our viewing pleasure...


----------



## KC4

ciaochiao said:


> Dr. G loves landmarks, and he loves landmarks in NL the most. I have seen landmarks upclose, from afar, but unless they're slapped in my face, I don't recognize them. Ask me what my phone number was when I was 2 yrs of age....don't know what that says about me but....I have no idea what this thing is that was sold unless we're talking about some kind of structure representing Alaska, which then fits the issue of 'landmarks' and 'topography' plus 'snow'. Egads, I've got to go try and cook (that's a feat for me) and I don't have my sons or dogs to help me today, only the daughter....hey, maybe, wait, let me yell for her!! KC4, how do you 'zoom' on the image? I try to put it into my iPhoto and enlarge but it doesn't do much good for me. I don't have PS on this laptop, perhaps I'll have to go to another system here just to keep up with all of you!!
> 
> I cannot figure out how you know so much KC4, without an elaborate education! Wow, that's even more impressive but it also speaks volumes about the modern education system plus the assumed standards our society has placed on formal education. I admire you even moreso now! Yes, yes, let it go to your flaming red head! I love Horatio because he's so annoying yet so humble with his annoyances. I'm a 'trained' scientist and believe me, NO ONE can do the range of molecular assays he and his 'team' do. Chemists, biochemists, immunologists, ballistic physicists are all in their own worlds: they do not mix 'n match abilities. But you've got to admit, some of the 'technology' those shows present are astounding. To do a virtual autopsy?? What did you teach?
> 
> Sorry for going off topic guys, I still think it's a statue/landmark of something - just don't know what it is!


If I hold down my Control key, then roll my scroll button up and down, the screen image will zoom in and out for me. I'm using the latest Leopard OS.

I taught contractual law/design/ethics/negotiation/regulations all under the general umbrella of O&G Joint Ventures. I almost wasn't permitted to teach because I had no degree in Law, Business or Education and at least one of those was a standard prerequisite....but thankfully my longtime industry rep finally opened the door for me.


----------



## screature

KC4 said:


> If I hold down my Control key, then roll my scroll button up and down, the screen image will zoom in and out for me. I'm using the latest Leopard OS.


Hey that is a neat trick KC4, (in the voice of Johnny Carson), " I did not know that"!


----------



## Dr.G.

Screature, you and ciaochiao are on the right path. Still, as the old saying goes, "All roads lead to St.John's", this is not a St.John's landmark. Retrace my steps 32 years ago and you shall find the "X" that marks the spot where this thing is located.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Still Sound fair?" Sounds fair to me, although my picture might not be acceptable under these new rules. Still, I am giving good hints.


----------



## FeXL

Statuary of some sort? Perhaps a clock?


----------



## Dr.G.

Not a statue and not a clock. 

If all paths lead to St.John's, as they did 32 years ago, then the path had to start somewhere.

FYI -- I first came to St. John's 32 years ago today.


----------



## Dr.G.

A bit more of the "thing".


----------



## screature

Hmm, still makes me think even more that it is a 3D topographic representation of the globe. Is it some sort of memorial marking the year when Newfoundland joined the Confederation in 1949 and the object at the top is a topographic representation of the "Rock"?


----------



## KC4

Looks like a GLOBE to me! Is it? And the "hoop" the equator?


----------



## screature

Ok wait, duh I get it it, (I think) where is it that you emigrated from?


----------



## KC4

New York? I know it was south of the border.....


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 is getting warmer ........... and then colder.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 is getting warmer with her New York speculation.


----------



## Dr.G.

ACtually, KC4 had a "Fair" speculation in her selection of New York.


----------



## screature

is it the Flushing Meadows Globe.


----------



## Dr.G.

Screature, a New Yorker would pound you if you called it a "globe". What is its real name????


----------



## screature

The Unisphere.


----------



## ciaochiao

*Arghh!!*

For the past hour, my system and its affiliates (internet, OS, email provider etc.) has not allowed me to get to my mail or ehMac!! I've been so frustrated! Ok, ok. I thought as kc4 and was thinking new york but I can't figure out what was sold 32 years ago in NY. I assume it's another landmark allowing Dr. G to immigrate (yay for us!!) to Canada 32 years ago. I'm going to try another memory method: 32 years ago, I was 11. What happened then? It was 1977, around the time that Elvis died. The only landmark I know of that has been sold recently was indeed, in NY but it's the Chrysler Building. I think it has something more to do with some place in....Ottawa or Quebec....geography people, help me out please!!


----------



## screature

Is this it?









Unisphere, also known as the Globitron, is a 12-story high, spherical stainless steel representation of the Earth. Located in Flushing Meadows Park in the Borough of Queens, New York City, the Unisphere is one of the Borough's most iconic and enduring symbols.


----------



## Dr.G.

Right you are, Screature. The Unisphere, built by US Steel for the 1964-65 New York World's Fair, located in Flushing Meadows, NY .................. and which was a few miles from where I grew up in NYC.


----------



## Dr.G.

The top picture is my picture, the bottom picture is a great pic by someone else.


----------



## screature

That was fun!!! Great clues Doc, a real good one!! Thank God for Google images.


----------



## KC4

heee heee.... "GLOBITRON" 
Sounds like some planet gobbling robot. 

Tell me Dr. G, did you ever want to climb the Globitron as a kid?


----------



## ciaochiao

*Good for you!!*

Good for you guys!! KC4 and Screature; talk about team work! Good puzzle Dr. G!! BUT, who purchased it??


----------



## Dr.G.

I was sure someone would get the "Fair" clue. The Unisphere was the symbol of the NY World's Fair.


----------



## Dr.G.

No, I would not have even thought of climbing it since I am fearful of heights. However, I did want to travel when I first saw it .......... since the furthest I had been outside of New York City up until then was the Peace Bridge at Niagra Falls.


----------



## ciaochiao

*You were 'Fair'*

Actually, you're quite right about the Fair clue. When KC4 said NY, then Screature said Flushing Meadows, and in between, you said, 'fair', I KNEW it had to do with the World's Fair!! BUT alas, I am a stunned person and although I have been to NY several times AND to Flushing Meadows for the US Open a couple of times, I STILL didn't get it! So people, please post something really obscure that only a geeky Chinese person would get....I am geeky, I think I'm chinese, and I've led a really, really strange life. having said that, I anxiously await your next post and SCREATURE, don't sell yourself so short and credit Google so quickly, I've read your posts: you are another one in ehMac who has brains totally off the chart. Come to think of it, ok guys, you can post and ONLY I GET TO GUESS!! My kids are laughing at my score :-( They're telling me that I now have no right to chastise them when they bring home a mark of 96 in math. I'm Chinese, what can I say?? I'm kidding but I do expect perfection in certain subjects from my kids because it's the only time in life they're going to be able to get that. NEXT PIC???


----------



## Dr.G.

"The Theme of the World's Fair was "Peace Through Understanding" and the Unisphere represented the theme of global interdependence. It was dedicated to "Man's Achievements on a Shrinking Globe in an Expanding Universe." "

"Three large orbit rings of stainless steel encircle Unisphere at various angles. These orbit rings are believed to represent the tracks of Yuri Gagarin, the first man in space, John Glenn, the first American to orbit the Earth, and Telstar, the first active communications satellite."

"On May 10, 1995, the Unisphere was given official landmark status by the New York City Landmarks Preservation Commission. It is the only officially designated landmark in Flushing Meadows-Corona Park.

The Unisphere is the "unofficial" symbol of the Borough of Queens, NY."

It was sold by US Steel to a Texas billionaire, who wanted to move it to Houston. The NYC Landmarks Preservation Commission, the Mayor of New York and the Governor of New York put an end to that deal.


----------



## screature

I will be right with you guys I have to find a good one. Bear with me...


----------



## Dr.G.

Did some say "bear"???


----------



## Dr.G.

Actually, that is one of our doxies, Hugo, who was sold to a family that has two Newfoundland dogs. They look like big black bears next to him when they walk down the street together. Hard to believe that Hugo is full grown and the Newf is just a puppy.


----------



## screature

Ok, here we go:


----------



## Dr.G.

Is that the observation deck that a Native American tribe built out in the southwestern desert reserve that they owned?


----------



## screature

Dr.G. said:


> Is that the observation deck that a Native American tribe built out in the southwestern desert reserve that they owned?


No sorry Dr.G., completely the wrong part of the world.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Is that the observation deck that a Native American tribe built out in the southwestern desert reserve that they owned?


I think I know what you are talking about Dr. G - I think that one is a U-shape and over the Grand Canyon.


----------



## Dr.G.

I'm lost then. Scotty, beam me up ............. I have no more intelligent life matter in my brain.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4, that might be it. I have never seen pics of it, just a description. Has it been completed?


----------



## ciaochiao

*Are you hinting or...*

Ha ha ha!! Dr. G, that's my guess: the Starship Enterprise! You are far too much the constant educator.


----------



## KC4

The Hualapai Indian Tribe's Grande Canyon Skywalk

Looks like it is built!
(In answer to Dr. G's question - not another guess!)


----------



## ciaochiao

*hugo & the bear*

That is a priceless pic Dr. G. Hugo looks so knowing while the little bear looks like a goofy little puppy!


----------



## screature

KC4 said:


> The Hualapai Indian Tribe's Grande Canyon Skywalk
> 
> Looks like it is built!
> (In answer to Dr. G's question - not another guess!)


Nope, not in North America.


----------



## ciaochiao

*Did u see*

Screature, did you see my response of it being the Startrek Enterprise?


----------



## screature

ciaochiao said:


> Screature, did you see my response of it being the Startrek Enterprise?


Yes sorry, no not quite that hi-tech, still of this world.


----------



## screature

Here is slightly more info to go on:


----------



## ciaochiao

*Does it*

ok, not of another world....does it have anything to do with the olympics?


----------



## KC4

Do I see Solar panels? The resident teen (now my kid is in on this game too) thought she saw solar panels even in the first image.


----------



## ciaochiao

*Is it...*

Good one KC4 & kid! I don't know if those are solar panels but....

Is it an observation deck on a boat?


----------



## screature

ciaochiao said:


> ok, not of another world....does it have anything to do with the olympics?


No nothing to do with the Olympics.


----------



## screature

KC4 said:


> Do I see Solar panels? The resident teen (now my kid is in on this game too) thought she saw solar panels even in the first image.


No no solar panels.


----------



## screature

ciaochiao said:


> Good one KC4 & kid! I don't know if those are solar panels but....
> 
> Is it an observation deck on a boat?


No not an observation deck on a boat, although it is VERY close to the water.


----------



## screature

Here is a little more to go by, I have to break for dinner, talk amongst yourselves.


----------



## KC4

AAAHHH! That cool hotel in Dubai!


----------



## KC4

..Burj- Al- Arab

I want to stay there one day - it is so cool - it is actually built out in the water. 
The cheapest room rate is approximately $2000 Canadian


----------



## Smoothfonzo

I'm too late, but I would have guessed a UFO landing pad lol.


----------



## ciaochiao

*Hah!*

I'm never Gretzky, always the assistant!! If you're right KC4, good for you!! I saw the 'porthole' looking things and this is why I thought 'boat'. I've never been to Dubai but someday, perhaps we'll all congregate there! We'll await Screature's answer.


----------



## winwintoo

Here's another view of the "observation deck"


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4, thanks for the pic of the Skywalk.


----------



## ciaochiao

*not in a million!*

Wow, now THAT is a tennis court, which stands apart from the rest! You would never catch me playing on that thing, not in a zillion years. I'm so heights-phobic that the 2nd floor of my home makes me dizzy. Given the type of shots real players hit, i can envision someone flying right off the edge!


----------



## Smoothfonzo

Does it have a forcefield so you don't fall off or lose the ball?? lol


----------



## screature

KC4 said:


> AAAHHH! That cool hotel in Dubai!


Ding, ding ding and we have a winner:










The Burj Al Arab Hotel in Dubai.


----------



## ciaochiao

*Architecture*

Who is the architect behind the hotel? As for the $2000 Cdn price tag, WHY?? i'm really stunned by the building's appearance. I'm not very knowledgeable about structures but i've travelled enough to assert that i've NEVER seen anything like it!! Good one Screature! Even better KC4! OK, it's your turn again. I still don't have a pic to post. Anything I've looked at, you guys will get within seconds. I'm trying to find something that is worthy of the great minds here. Go KC4. I'm going to break to watch law and order, SVU. I really like this version of Law and Order. I'm a huge crime drama fan, well, I'm a medical drama fan as well. Does anyone here like House? How about Criminal Minds? Ok, KC4, I'll return to find your mindbender - I hope.


----------



## KC4

Next!.....


----------



## ciaochiao

*is it....*

Are those goldfish scales? Or deep fried fish....how can you tell I'm hungry?


----------



## ciaochiao

*Carol Burnett*

Wowee! Carol Burnett is guest starring on L&O, SVU. KC4, where art thou?


----------



## KC4

Wow! That was a fast and perfect guess! 
It's Tuffy the Super Goldfish! He's about 10 inches long nose to tail. We had to give him away when we moved back to Canada:-(...I was worried that he would not survive the trip, through customs/immigration and all. So he lives in Texas now and I get emails every once in awhile from his new human telling us how he's doing.

I'm heading to catch some shows on TV now!


----------



## ciaochiao

*You did that on purpose*

WHOOPEE WHOOPEE WHOOPEE or to quote you, 'whoot whoot whoot' (hand gestures included). But i think you did that on purpose to make me feel not so dumb!! Are you going to watch L/O SVU? I haven't seen Carol Burnett on anything for ages. I'll see you guys after the show...incidentally, i also indulge in a few American Idol episodes plus Dancing with the Stars. I can't unwind the brain and those shows do it every time! Let me see if I can dig up something to post as a pic. I'm glad Tuffy's tail in Texas is doing well. That's pretty long for a goldfish. I tried smuggling a few of those bulbous eyed goldfish back from Beijing when I was there in '78 but they died in the thermos...I wasn't old enough to really understand that I would kill the darn things. My parents had no idea I had switched the tea for water and fish...they weren't too amused with me. Lucky for Tuffy he didn't have me as an owner!


----------



## ciaochiao

*Can't find a thing*

People, I owe the thread two.75 images . But at this moment, I can't find a thing. Well that's not true. i CAN find things but with the level of brilliance here, I need to find something that will challenge everyone. So, KC4, Dr. G, Screature, SINC, etc. etc., please feel free to take my turn right now. I love this thread and we seem to be recruiting the 'younger generation' as well! I'm going to wait for the next boggler. So, Mr. Music: please:clap:


----------



## SINC

New day, new item . . .


----------



## Xiolo

the corner of a lounge-type chair?


----------



## Niteshooter

A spur


----------



## SINC

Xiolo said:


> the corner of a lounge-type chair?


Nope.



Niteshooter said:


> A spur


Um, interesting guess, but no.


----------



## KC4

Is it fabric?


----------



## SINC

KC4 said:


> Is it fabric?


Nope, not fabric.


----------



## DempsyMac

is it metal?


----------



## KC4

Score update:
Eggman .......1
SINC ............2
winwintoo... .4 
Ottawaman. .3
Dr. G ...........5.25
The Doug ....2
Screature .....5
Trevor ..........4
Bryanc ..........2
KC4 ..............6
jawknee ........1
smoothfonzo 2
The G3 man.. 1
Chris .............1
Danalicious... 1
ciaochiao ......2.75

and the rest of you.. a little Globitron - o!


----------



## winwintoo

Is it part of a gun?


----------



## SINC

Trevor Robertson said:


> is it metal?


Yes.



winwintoo said:


> Is it part of a gun?


No.


----------



## DempsyMac

is it some type of a weapon?


----------



## SINC

Trevor Robertson said:


> is it some type of a weapon?


No, but it has probably has been used as one at times.


----------



## KC4

SINC said:


> No, but it has probably has been used as one at times.


A frying pan?


----------



## danalicious

Staple gun?


----------



## KC4

Is it a tool or some sort?


----------



## DempsyMac

is it a wood working tool?


----------



## SINC

KC4 said:


> A frying pan?


Nope.



danalicious said:


> Staple gun?


No way.



KC4 said:


> Is it a tool or some sort?


Yep.



Trevor Robertson said:


> is it a wood working tool?


Nope.

I keep dragging the item forward to each new page so you don't have to page back to see it.


----------



## DempsyMac

is it a screwdriver?


----------



## SINC

Trevor Robertson said:


> is it a screwdriver?


Sorry, no.


----------



## danalicious

A saw?


----------



## DempsyMac

meat tenderizer?


----------



## bryanc

looks like a bolt cutter to me


----------



## Dr.G.

Looks like the tip of a hockey skate ................ they have been used as weapons and is a "tool" for a hockey player.


----------



## SINC

danalicious said:


> A saw?


No.



Trevor Robertson said:


> meat tenderizer?


Nope.



bryanc said:


> looks like a bolt cutter to me


No bolt action. 



Dr.G. said:


> Looks like the tip of a hockey skate ................ they have been used as weapons and is a "tool" for a hockey player.


Not that either.

Boy, this is fun when you get one that is generating this much response. 

Here it is again:


----------



## DempsyMac

hum tim for a larger view?


----------



## SINC

OK, but this is as large as I can go without giving it away. I have to go out for an hour or so. Good luck with it until then.


----------



## bryanc

is it one of those semi-circular-bladed knives used for skinning animals?


----------



## ciaochiao

*Interesting!!*

First of all, I think you've got a great new protocol going here SINC! That's an ingenious idea: dragging the pic forward for people like me with very short attention spans!! Second, have you guys notices that several of your answers include 'tools' that are used for things like hunting, killing wild game, etc? I think this is really funny considering the person who posted the pic! I don't think SINC is a violent guy at all, but he always takes a very solid stance on issues and it would appear that this characteristic solidifies him as someone who might hunt. I don't know....SINC, do you hunt??

OK, HERE'S MY GUESS: Is it an antique iron?

Ciaochiao


----------



## screature

Is it an adjustable wrench.


----------



## bryanc

screature said:


> Is it an adjustable wrench.


Ha! Now that you say it, it's obvious. Good one.


----------



## SINC

screature said:


> Is it an adjustable wrench.


Yep, a crescent wrench to be precise. You turn screature.



bryanc said:


> Ha! Now that you say it, it's obvious. Good one.


Yeah, a simple everyday item that fooled a few people:


----------



## SINC

ciaochiao said:


> First of all, I think you've got a great new protocol going here SINC! That's an ingenious idea: dragging the pic forward for people like me with very short attention spans!! Second, have you guys notices that several of your answers include 'tools' that are used for things like hunting, killing wild game, etc? I think this is really funny considering the person who posted the pic! I don't think SINC is a violent guy at all, but he always takes a very solid stance on issues and it would appear that this characteristic solidifies him as someone who might hunt. I don't know....SINC, do you hunt??
> 
> OK, HERE'S MY GUESS: Is it an antique iron?
> 
> Ciaochiao


Not an iron. Don't hunt anymore either.

Met a beautiful five point buck face to face in a coulee in SW Sask. back in '64 very early one morning. Bright sunshine, lots of dew and just him and me. He stood very still as I raised my carbine that morning and when I looked him in the eye, he seemed to say to me, whadid I do?

I lowered the rifle and hollered at him to get the hell outta there. My two hunting pals never forgave me, but I've felt good about that morning for nearly four decades now.

I bet he sired a whole herd left to his own resources.

Sold the rifle shortly after.


----------



## Dr.G.

"I lowered the rifle and hollered at him to get the hell outta there. My two hunting pals never forgave me, but I've felt good about that morning for nearly four decades now.

I bet he sired a whole herd left to his own resources.

Sold the rifle shortly after."

Good for you, Sinc. The only wildlife I have ever shot was with a telephoto camera lens. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## bryanc

This isn't the place for it, but I took a whole course on the ethics of hunting and fishing, and it's a really interesting topic.

Fundamentally, it's pretty hard to justify recreational killing, and the food argument is pretty weak as well.

Cheers


----------



## screature

Sorry, I was away for the computer for a while woo hoo got another one, good one SINC. I have to be away from the computer again for a while. Somebody feel free to jump in. If no body has I will post something when I get back. Toodles...


----------



## bryanc

here's one that's the whole picture


----------



## DempsyMac

a door knob?


----------



## Ottawaman

Water dish.


----------



## bryanc

not a door knob or waterdish.

I can't zoom it out, that's the whole thing.

So I'll give you a hint... it's alive.


----------



## Dr.G.

Looks like some sort of button, or a knob to adjust the volume on an old radio.


----------



## Dr.G.

Eye of a frog?


----------



## Dr.G.

Egg of a frog?


----------



## Dr.G.

Ear of a frog?


----------



## bryanc

you were close with the egg-of-a-frog.


----------



## DempsyMac

fish egg?


----------



## Dr.G.

Fish egg?


----------



## bryanc

Trevor's got it. It's actually an embryo (the touqe-like thing on the top is the embryo), but that's certainly good for a point.

You're up

[edit] looks like Dr. G should get another half point... the time stamps on his and Trevor's posts are teh same


----------



## Dr.G.

I got it at the same time TR got the answer. Would it be fair to split the point?


----------



## bryanc

yes. I just put that in the edit.

Your post wasn't showing when I posted first


----------



## Smoothfonzo

Oh my god, it's HAL! :lmao:


----------



## bryanc

I guess Dr. G and Trevor should decide who wants to post the next one


----------



## Dr.G.

"Oh my god, it's HAL!" That's not funny, Dave.


----------



## DempsyMac

bryanc said:


> Trevor's got it. It's actually an embryo (the touqe-like thing on the top is the embryo), but that's certainly good for a point.
> 
> You're up
> 
> [edit] looks like Dr. G should get another half point... the time stamps on his and Trevor's posts are teh same


WOO HOO another point.

Okay had to go way back in my iPhoto library for this one but I hope you enjoy it.


----------



## Dr.G.

TR, you may go if you have a good one. I would have to try to create one out of the 365,986 pictures I have of my doxies. Oops, just gave that one away.


----------



## Dr.G.

TR, is that marble or granite, as in a sink top?


----------



## DempsyMac

Dr.G. said:


> TR, is that marble or granite, as in a sink top?


nope


----------



## bryanc

is it a tray of some baked good (bread or something like that)?


----------



## Dr.G.

That's a really good guess, bryanc. Now I can see the pan and the nan being made ............... Makes me hungry.


----------



## DempsyMac

bryanc said:


> is it a tray of some baked good (bread or something like that)?


nope but you are making me hungry


----------



## Dr.G.

Oh. Is it edible?


----------



## SINC

Foam packing insulation?


----------



## IllusionX

looks like a block of soap, still in it's tray


----------



## Smoothfonzo

carrot cake with icing?


----------



## DempsyMac

Dr.G. said:


> Oh. Is it edible?


nope


SINC said:


> Foam packing insulation?


nope


IllusionX said:


> looks like a block of soap, still in it's tray


nope


----------



## DempsyMac

Smoothfonzo said:


> carrot cake with icing?


nope.

Everyone is on the wrong track


----------



## SINC

I dragged it forward again so we don't have to go back and forth between pages to review it. 

An interior shot of a laptop?


----------



## DempsyMac

SINC said:


> I dragged it forward again so we don't have to go back and forth between pages to review it.
> 
> An interior shot of a laptop?


no it is not but thanks for moving the photo


----------



## bryanc

SINC said:


> I dragged it forward again


For future reference, how do you do that?


----------



## SINC

bryanc said:


> For future reference, how do you do that?


I click and drag his image to my desktop, then reattach it to my post with "manage attachements". I did the same with my own image.


----------



## IllusionX

trevor, read page 76 again please. i think you missed my post.


----------



## bryanc

is it a tissue biopsy?


----------



## DempsyMac

IllusionX said:


> looks like a block of soap, still in it's tray


nope sorry ( and yes I did miss your post sorry)


----------



## DempsyMac

Smoothfonzo said:


> carrot cake with icing?


nope it is not anything you would ever want to eat


bryanc said:


> is it a tissue biopsy?


eeewww

Hint time
something you may find on your wall

moving forward:


----------



## bryanc

Trevor Robertson said:


> something you may find on your wall


Is it a tile?


----------



## DempsyMac

bryanc said:


> Is it a tile?


nope not hard either.


----------



## Chris

Is it a small crack in the wall?

Perhaps the trim or casing around a door or window?


----------



## Chris

A painting or wall hanging of some sort?


----------



## DempsyMac

Chris said:


> Is it a small crack in the wall?
> 
> Perhaps the trim or casing around a door or window?


nope sorry..three more guesses and I will post a slightly larger photo

PS I am so happy I finally stumped everyone.


----------



## DempsyMac

Chris said:


> A painting or wall hanging of some sort?


It does hang on the wall but not a painting


----------



## bryanc

one of those fabric/thread embroidery things?


----------



## DempsyMac

bryanc said:


> one of those fabric/thread embroidery things?


nope sorry, one more guess then a larger photo.


----------



## Chris

A cork/bulletin board?


----------



## bryanc

dart board


----------



## DempsyMac

Chris said:


> A cork/bulletin board?


ohhh very close, guess again before I show a larger photo


----------



## bryanc

*deleted*


----------



## DempsyMac

bryanc said:


> dart board


WINNER

Bryan you are up!


----------



## bryanc

Nice throw, Trevor.

Here's a new one that I think will be easy for most of you:


----------



## Dr.G.

Looks like the shoreline here in NL.


----------



## bryanc

I knew I should've cropped it closer... good catch Dr. G. It's Fucus (aka rock weed) on the beach


----------



## Dr.G.

Loads of that here, bryanc. Good pic, however.


----------



## Dr.G.

I have to go make supper now, so someone else may take my place.


----------



## DempsyMac

okay I will go again.

Here is a bit of a different spin on this game, this photo has been altered in PS

Who is in it?


----------



## bryanc

Steve Jobs holding an apple.


----------



## DempsyMac

bryanc said:


> Steve Jobs holding an apple.


Another point for Bryan!
oh man I thought I made that harder then I guess it was.


----------



## screature

Where has our fearless score keeper KC4 gone? I think we need an update.


----------



## bryanc

I've been called away. carry on with someone else's image

cheers


----------



## screature

Ok try this one on for size:


----------



## winwintoo

Is it a dust mite or a bed bug?


----------



## screature

winwintoo said:


> Is it a dust mite or a bed bug?


You must have a really dusty house wiwintoo, to have gotten that so fast!! 

Indeed it is a dust mite.


----------



## ciaochiao

*I knew it!!*



SINC said:


> Not an iron. Don't hunt anymore either.
> 
> Met a beautiful five point buck face to face in a coulee in SW Sask. back in '64 very early one morning. Bright sunshine, lots of dew and just him and me. He stood very still as I raised my carbine that morning and when I looked him in the eye, he seemed to say to me, whadid I do?
> 
> I lowered the rifle and hollered at him to get the hell outta there. My two hunting pals never forgave me, but I've felt good about that morning for nearly four decades now.
> 
> I bet he sired a whole herd left to his own resources.
> 
> Sold the rifle shortly after.


Hi SINC;
For whatever reasons, I KNEW you simply didn't hunt. Even if you did in your youth, I knew that it just wasn't in you now. I've seen your posts and know you're very staunch with your thoughts but some of the things you've said and done simply don't translate to 'hunter'. I'm glad that you allowed that buck to sire future generations. I'm mixed on the issue of hunting. I grew up in Sask where many of the 1st Nations friends of mine did hunt and ate what they caught over the winters. They fished and ate those too. I was also married to a guy whose brothers, father, and uncles hunted for sport and it never sat well with me because their tools were just too advanced to give the animal any chance at all. So now SINC, you just HUNT injustices in print

ok, good one with the wrench. I just returned to the thread so I'll be around later as well. Of course, KC4, Screature, and Dr. G will have all gathered another 10 points by then but I don't mind looking like the dummy of the group...someone's got to make that sacrifice here!!


----------



## winwintoo

screature said:


> You must have a really dusty house wiwintoo, to have gotten that so fast!!
> 
> Indeed it is a dust mite.


Shhhhh, don't tell everybody.

This should be pretty easy. The blurriness in the picture is my shaking hand, not an attempt to deceive.


----------



## ciaochiao

*Wowee!!*

Whoa you guys!! I'm away for half a day and you guys guess what, about 5 pics in that time?? Winwin, how did you know what that was so quickly? That's a microscopic photo of that bug! I thought you were a computer person-you usually look at OTHER types of bugs no? And good one of Steve Jobs. Wow, I didn't realize he was so young at one time...speaking of, has anyone watched the 'other' Steve on Dancing with the Stars? I'm considering hooking up cable just to watch him dance. Ok, i'm waiting for the next clues, I've got to go buy groceries but i'll see everyone here later. Good work you guys.
Ciaochiao


----------



## screature

SINC said:


> Met a beautiful five point buck face to face in a coulee in SW Sask. back in '64 very early one morning. Bright sunshine, lots of dew and just him and me. He stood very still as I raised my carbine that morning and when I looked him in the eye, he seemed to say to me, whadid I do?
> 
> I lowered the rifle and hollered at him to get the hell outta there. My two hunting pals never forgave me, but I've felt good about that morning for nearly four decades now.
> 
> I bet he sired a whole herd left to his own resources.
> 
> Sold the rifle shortly after.


Good on ya SINC. I don't even fish anymore, although I did plenty in my youth. I just can't bring myself to do it. I am not vegetarian, I just leave someone else to do the killing for me. I know that to still eat meat but not be able to the dirty work is contradictory but, I just can't watch the light go out of another animal's eyes anymore.


----------



## screature

winwintoo said:


> Shhhhh, don't tell everybody.
> 
> This should be pretty easy. The blurriness in the picture is my shaking hand, not an attempt to deceive.


Is it an espresso machine?


----------



## ciaochiao

*Looks like*

Hmmm, it looks like a step stool but I know it isn't, it's plastic against a woodgrain panel, so is it something that holds down the wires on a computer system? I really suck at this game and yes, where is KC4?? I hope KC4 shows up soon!!


----------



## Xiolo

microscope or telescope?


----------



## winwintoo

screature said:


> Is it an espresso machine?


No, not an espresso macine.



ciaochiao said:


> Hmmm, it looks like a step stool but I know it isn't, it's plastic against a woodgrain panel, so is it something that holds down the wires on a computer system? I really suck at this game and yes, where is KC4?? I hope KC4 shows up soon!!


Not computer related, don't know if it's plastic, might be, could be mounted on any kind of panel, not necessarily woodgrain.



Xiolo said:


> microscope or telescope?


Good guess, but not right.


----------



## Xiolo

camera?


----------



## screature

Is it used in a kitchen?


----------



## Dr.G.

A hand soap dispenser?


----------



## Dr.G.

Soft ice cream dispenser?


----------



## winwintoo

Xiolo said:


> camera?





screature said:


> Is it used in a kitchen?





Dr.G. said:


> A hand soap dispenser?





Dr.G. said:


> Soft ice cream dispenser?


Not a camera, not used in a kitchen and not a dispenser of any kind.

I'm pretty sure none of you have one of these, but I'm pretty sure you've all benefited from it's use at some time.

Keep trying.


----------



## SINC

Slide projector?


----------



## SINC

screature said:


> Good on ya SINC. I don't even fish anymore, although I did plenty in my youth. I just can't bring myself to do it. I am not vegetarian, I just leave someone else to do the killing for me. I know that to still eat meat but not be able to the dirty work is contradictory but, I just can't watch the light go out of another animal's eyes anymore.


I still fish. Barbless only. Four pound test only. Keep two a year to fry up, that's it. The rest are thanked for the fun and released.


----------



## screature

Can we see some more please and thanks?


----------



## screature

SINC said:


> I still fish. Barbless only. Four pound test only. Keep two a year to fry up, that's it. The rest are thanked for the fun and released.


Yes well I could probably go that route, problem is I preferred to fish for trout and they are very sensitive and have a film covering their skin that when handled tends to remove it and leaves them vulnerable to infections.

They give a great fight though and are a very pretty fish.


----------



## winwintoo

screature said:


> Can we see some more please and thanks?


sure


----------



## Xiolo

the holders for the otoscopes and ophthalmo scopes at the dr office for looking in your eyes and ears?


----------



## Dr.G.

Xiolo, I think you got it right on the money.


----------



## Xiolo

i hope so.


----------



## Dr.G.

Xiolo, I was just in to see my ENT and this is why I think you were right on in your speculation. Bon chance, mon ami.


----------



## winwintoo

Xiolo said:


> the holders for the otoscopes and ophthalmo scopes at the dr office for looking in your eyes and ears?


I didn't know what it was called, but that's it. Do you want to see what else the doctor suggested I try to fool you guys with?


----------



## Dr.G.

Xiolo got it!!!!!!!!!! Best speculation of the day. Kudos.


----------



## ciaochiao

*Good for you!!*

Good for you Xiolo!! They aren't called anything except otoscope stations. Good one! Ok Winwin, what else did the doc tell you to pull on the geniuses in the thread?? Go ahead, after Xiolo, you can take one of my turns:clap:


----------



## KC4

SINC said:


> Not an iron. Don't hunt anymore either.
> 
> Met a beautiful five point buck face to face in a coulee in SW Sask. back in '64 very early one morning. Bright sunshine, lots of dew and just him and me. He stood very still as I raised my carbine that morning and when I looked him in the eye, he seemed to say to me, whadid I do?
> 
> I lowered the rifle and hollered at him to get the hell outta there. My two hunting pals never forgave me, but I've felt good about that morning for nearly four decades now.
> 
> I bet he sired a whole herd left to his own resources.
> 
> Sold the rifle shortly after.


Great Story Sinc!


----------



## KC4

OKOKOKOK....Score update:
Eggman .......1
SINC ............2
winwintoo... .5 
Ottawaman. .3
Dr. G ...........6.75:clap:
The Doug ....2
Screature .....5
Trevor ..........4.5
Bryanc ..........5
KC4 ..............6
jawknee ........1
smoothfonzo 2
The G3 man.. 1
Chris .............1
Danalicious... 1
ciaochiao ......2.75
and (drum roll please) new to the score board...
Xiolo..............1!

and the rest of you.. ....Zilch!


----------



## Smoothfonzo

Wouldn't it be easier to list the winners by how many points they've gotten? I mean, right now the points seem to be all over. It would be easier to read the list if it went from highest to lowest.


----------



## ciaochiao

*Nah, order's boring!!*



Smoothfonzo said:


> Wouldn't it be easier to list the winners by how many points they've gotten? I mean, right now the points seem to be all over. It would be easier to read the list if it went from highest to lowest.


Hi SmoothF:
Well, I think we get way too much order in our regular lives...making us read the scores in a more random manner is more interesting and besides, then I won't feel so stupid watching KC4, Dr. G, and Screature ALWAYS at the top!! I don't always want to be at the bottom - which I know i will be if they're arranged in order Where's the next pic people?? SmoothF, do you want to take one of my post turns? Incidentally, I don't know what your name stands for but Fonzie used to be one of my idols. I still like Winkler. PICTURE PLEASE!!


----------



## Xiolo

alright, i have an image coming. (though most people are probably in bed, so it'll be a nice one for the morning)


----------



## ciaochiao

*Not me, not me!*

Hey X:
I'm not in bed yet, and am a bit of an insomniac so please do post and keep my brain wired even longer than normal!! I love riddles, guess that's why I married twice, still wondering why I did it :lmao: i'll await your ehmac enigma!
Ciaochiao


----------



## Xiolo

*what am i?*

my first. and i hope i have put the picture in properly.


----------



## ciaochiao

*Is it*

Your pic turned out very clear Xiolo. Is it....a timer for a heating pad?


----------



## Xiolo

ciaochiao said:


> Your pic turned out very clear Xiolo. Is it....a timer for a heating pad?


thanks, i was striving for clarity with which to confound you all. 

not a heating pad.

i'm off to bed but will be back to check answers about 8 am central.


----------



## ciaochiao

*nitey nite*

Hmmm, ok. Is it a cooking timer? It's a timer I think....clarity to confound huh? i'm trying here!! I originally thought, heating unit for a waterbed but I don't think they ever had minutes on them, just temps. See you in the morning Xiolo!
Ciaochiao


----------



## Smoothfonzo

ciaochiao said:


> Hi SmoothF:
> Well, I think we get way too much order in our regular lives...making us read the scores in a more random manner is more interesting and besides, then I won't feel so stupid watching KC4, Dr. G, and Screature ALWAYS at the top!! I don't always want to be at the bottom - which I know i will be if they're arranged in order Where's the next pic people?? SmoothF, do you want to take one of my post turns? Incidentally, I don't know what your name stands for but Fonzie used to be one of my idols. I still like Winkler. PICTURE PLEASE!!




Gotcha.I wouldn't mind, but I'd hate to take one of your turns. I do have an idea for one though. 

You know, I don't actually know what my name stands for. It kind of just came together. Years ago when MSN had their gaming zone, they had a name randomizer, cause hell, you can try for ages trying to find a good username at a popular site as they all end up being taken. So, this name was the result of the randomizer. I laughed and liked it enough. It stuck with me for many years. But yeah, like you I kind of attribute it to Happy Days, as the Fonz was smooth.


Ok, guess time. Looks like it could be a plastic labeller system. You know the fun you had with those as a kid, sticking labels all over the place?


----------



## Dr.G.

Xiolo, it looks like some form of measuring tape or a measuring device.


----------



## Xiolo

ciaochiao said:


> Hmmm, ok. Is it a cooking timer? It's a timer I think....clarity to confound huh? i'm trying here!! I originally thought, heating unit for a waterbed but I don't think they ever had minutes on them, just temps. See you in the morning Xiolo!
> Ciaochiao


it is not a timer of any sort



Smoothfonzo said:


> Ok, guess time. Looks like it could be a plastic labeller system. You know the fun you had with those as a kid, sticking labels all over the place?


it is not a labeller



Dr.G. said:


> Xiolo, it looks like some form of measuring tape or a measuring device.


it is not a measuring tape, but you are on the right track with the measuring device guess.


----------



## Dr.G.

It might be something used to measure indoor or outdoor distance, such as a room being 10 meters wide. It is on a stick and is rolled along the floor.


----------



## Dr.G.

I am sure I have seen something that looks similar to this pic used to measure carpet.


----------



## SINC

I wish we could all get in the habit of dragging forward the image as I have done here so we don't have to page back every time we want to look at it. It is so simple just to click and drag the picture to your desktop and reattach it to the post at the top of each page. I also found this one to be so tiny that it is hard to see the detail so I took the liberty to double its size as well.

Is it a device to cut a roll of paper in a machine to a certain length, as in a fax?


----------



## Xiolo

Dr.G. said:


> I am sure I have seen something that looks similar to this pic used to measure carpet.


not for measuring carpet



Dr.G. said:


> It might be something used to measure indoor or outdoor distance, such as a room being 10 meters wide. It is on a stick and is rolled along the floor.


or for putting on the end of a stick. it's far to expensive to want to put it on the end of a stick and drag it across the floor.



SINC said:


> I wish we could all get in the habit of dragging forward the image as I have done here so we don't have to page back every time we want to look at it. It is so simple just to click and drag the picture to your desktop and reattach it to the post at the top of each page. I also found this one to be so tiny that it is hard to see the detail so I took the liberty to double its size as well.
> 
> Is it a device to cut a roll of paper in a machine to a certain length, as in a fax?


since seeing someone else drag it forward each time, that was the plan. (it's such a good idea!) i was at a different computer, so I just wanted to respond since I saw posts. and i wasn't sure how to make it bigger in the forum, as it was much bigger on my computer. /shrug so thanks for doubling it for me. 

and no, it isn't for (or from) a cutting device.


----------



## screature

Time for a little more to look at I think, pretty please.


----------



## Xiolo

Here's a slightly expanded view. 

i am hoping it is bigger than the first i posted....


----------



## Dr.G.

A scale for measuring gems.


----------



## Dr.G.

It's a timer of sorts.


----------



## Dr.G.

Used to measure electrical output?


----------



## Dr.G.

Better still, used to measure sound or light output?


----------



## SINC

Is it an oscilloscope?


----------



## Xiolo

[email protected] is this why you have so many points? 


Dr.G. said:


> A scale for measuring gems.


no


Dr.G. said:


> It's a timer of sorts.


no


Dr.G. said:


> Used to measure electrical output?


ummm...yes. 


Dr.G. said:


> Better still, used to measure sound or light output?


light no, sound, no


----------



## SINC

You missed my guess, above your last post!


----------



## Xiolo

SINC said:


> Is it an oscilloscope?


DING DING DING!

It was the knob from Channel 1.

A point to SINC! I wasn't sure if it was too obscure, but I had faith in you guys. I gave a lot of it away in the last one, but then I work with them everyday, so they are just normal to me.


----------



## Dr.G.

Kudos, Don.


----------



## screature

Good one SINC, it has been so long since I used an oscilloscope I would have never gotten it. Good challenge as well Xiolo.


----------



## Xiolo

I'm looking forward to the next one.  I like this game, it breaks the monotony of entering endless lists of numbers into a spreadsheet.


----------



## KC4

Smoothfonzo said:


> Wouldn't it be easier to list the winners by how many points they've gotten? I mean, right now the points seem to be all over. It would be easier to read the list if it went from highest to lowest.





ciaochiao said:


> Hi SmoothF:
> Well, I think we get way too much order in our regular lives...making us read the scores in a more random manner is more interesting and besides, then I won't feel so stupid watching KC4, Dr. G, and Screature ALWAYS at the top!! I don't always want to be at the bottom - which I know i will be if they're arranged in order Where's the next pic people?? SmoothF, do you want to take one of my post turns? Incidentally, I don't know what your name stands for but Fonzie used to be one of my idols. I still like Winkler. PICTURE PLEASE!!


What do other players think? 

Right now the list is sorted in the order that players came on the score board. The method I use to carry it forward is very basic - I'm currently just copying, pasting and editing the list to update it. I know I can use a spreadsheet or table sort function in other software to help me re-sort quickly - but I think the formating may be lost in the copy n'paste action. 

Does anyone know if there is a way to make a post a "sticky" that would always stick to the header of each page viewed? I'd like to do that for the latest score and rules, if possible.


----------



## screature

I think the way it is now is fine. It would be nice if there were some "automated" way to keep the score visible. Maybe a post to the Mayor asking if there is something that could be done to help us out as this is proving to be a very popular game.


----------



## SINC

OK, here we go again"


----------



## Chris

Okay, I'll start with the obvious, a toggle switch?


----------



## SINC

Chris said:


> Okay, I'll start with the obvious, a toggle switch?


Not a toggle switch.


----------



## Chris

You know, I'm _sure_ I've seen it somewhere before.....

A reset lever on a counting device of some sort?


----------



## DempsyMac

one arm(?) from a steering "wheel" on a boat?


----------



## SINC

Chris said:


> You know, I'm _sure_ I've seen it somewhere before.....
> 
> A reset lever on a counting device of some sort?


Nope not a lever.



Trevor Robertson said:


> one arm(?) from a steering "wheel" on a boat?


Nothing nautical.


----------



## KC4

The handle of a metal ice cream scoop?


----------



## SINC

KC4 said:


> The handle of a metal ice cream scoop?


Not, you're real cold on that one.


----------



## KC4

Frying pan handle????


----------



## SINC

KC4 said:


> Frying pan handle????


No fire there. That frying pan handle is cold too.


----------



## Dr.G.

Looks like the shutter switch from an old Kodak camera I once owned.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Looks like the shutter switch from an old Kodak camera I once owned.


Nope, not camera related in any way.


----------



## Dr.G.

Anything to do with a watch?


----------



## KC4

Is it a tool?


----------



## SINC

KC4 said:


> Is it a tool?


Not exactly a tool, in the sense you would find it in a tool box, no.


----------



## screature

Is it the handle of the bolt in a bolt action rifle?


----------



## Dr.G.

Trigger of a gun?


----------



## SINC

screature said:


> Is it the handle of the bolt in a bolt action rifle?





Dr.G. said:


> Trigger of a gun?


No, not any part of a firearm. It is one variation of a common household item.


----------



## screature

A measuring cup or a flour scoop?


----------



## SINC

screature said:


> A measuring cup or a flour scoop?


No, nothing to do with cooking, although the item is often found in a kitchen.


----------



## chimo

It looks like the handle of a scoop.


----------



## screature

Can you drag the pic over SINC?


----------



## SINC

chimo said:


> It looks like the handle of a scoop.


Nope.



screature said:


> Can you drag the pic over SINC?


Whoops, sorry:


----------



## screature

That part looks metal, is it all metal?


----------



## SINC

screature said:


> That part looks metal, is it all metal?


Indeed, it is made of metal.


----------



## screature

Can we see a tad more, please and thanks?


----------



## SINC

screature said:


> Can we see a tad more, please and thanks?


A tad will likely give it away, but sure:


----------



## winwintoo

handle on a faucet?


----------



## chimo

Part of a stirrup?


----------



## SINC

winwintoo said:


> handle on a faucet?


No, not a faucet.


----------



## winwintoo

magnifying glass


----------



## Ottawaman

tuning fork?


----------



## SINC

chimo said:


> Part of a stirrup?


Sorry, no.


----------



## SINC

winwintoo said:


> magnifying glass


Nope.



Ottawaman said:


> tuning fork?


Uh uh.


----------



## chimo

How about a hand mirror?


----------



## SINC

chimo said:


> How about a hand mirror?


No relfection on your guess, but no.


----------



## KC4

Part of a stove?


----------



## SINC

KC4 said:


> Part of a stove?


Nothing to do with cooking, no.

If no one gets it by the end of this page, I will show a tad more.


----------



## screature

Is it a switch of some sort?


----------



## Chris

A type of trivet?


----------



## screature

Is it a magnifying glass?


----------



## Dr.G.

a mini pickle fork


----------



## chimo

A dustpan?


----------



## SINC

screature said:


> Is it a switch of some sort?


Nope.



Chris said:


> A type of trivet?


No way.



screature said:


> Is it a magnifying glass?


Nope.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> a mini pickle fork


No, but it has some of you in a pickle. 



chimo said:


> A dustpan?


Sorry, no.


----------



## Dr.G.

"No, but it has some of you in a pickle." Good one, Sinc. Great picture.


----------



## screature

Ok time for a little more...


----------



## SINC

This will give it away for sure:


----------



## chimo

scissors


----------



## screature

That sounds right to me.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good one, Chimo. Beat me to the draw.


----------



## SINC

chimo said:


> scissors


:clap::clap: Well done.


----------



## Dr.G.

I agree. Chimo means "quick" in French.


----------



## KC4

:lmao::lmao::lmao:BEWARE Whatami players of these sneaky creatures lurking in the waters....


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4, you sound like Aristotle warning us of the existence of "ignoratio elenchi". Still, a valid point.


----------



## chimo

This is my first go at this - I like this game! Well, here goes my pic:


----------



## SINC

A Christmas tree decoration.


----------



## KC4

Time for a Score update:
Eggman .......1
SINC ............3
winwintoo... .5 
Ottawaman. .3
Dr. G ...........6.75
The Doug ....2
Screature .....5
Trevor ..........4.5
Bryanc ..........5
KC4 ..............6
jawknee ........1
smoothfonzo 2
The G3 man.. 1
Chris .............1
Danalicious... 1
ciaochiao ......2.75
Xiolo..............1
and the new and the quick one on the board...
chimo............1!

and the rest of you.. ....Zeros waiting to be Heros!
__________________
Chimo - your turn, if you want, to post a picture puzzle for the rest of us to guess. If you would prefer not to post, just let us know that you forfeit that right.


----------



## chimo

SINC said:


> A Christmas tree decoration.


Nope.


----------



## KC4

Too slow to post the update - I see you have alreday posted a puzzle pic for us chimo - thanks!

Is it a......tile?


----------



## chimo

KC4 said:


> Too slow to post the update - I see you have alreday posted a puzzle pic for us chimo - thanks!
> 
> Is it a......tile?


Nope. Think smaller.


----------



## chimo

This one may be tough, so I'll post another pic.


----------



## Dr.G.

A Peace Pendant, as in "Give Peace a Chance, Man".


----------



## chimo

Dr.G. said:


> A Peace Pendant, as in "Give Peace a Chance, Man".


Nope, I changed the pic to include pretty well the whole object. Again, think small - object in monitor is "much" smaller than it appears.


----------



## Dr.G.

A circuit board component?


----------



## Dr.G.

A gold link from a necklace?


----------



## chimo

Dr.G. said:


> A circuit board component?


No, but getting very warm on this one. The correct answer will be illuminating!

Cold on the necklace.


----------



## DempsyMac

an LED light?


----------



## Dr.G.

Is this used to connect or solder computer chips together?


----------



## Dr.G.

Maybe these are the actual conductivity wires used to transmit electricity or info to the chips?


----------



## chimo

Trevor Robertson said:


> an LED light?


Correct! 

This is a macro shot of a Red Luxeon III LED die. 

The die is around 1mm square. The metallized star pattern on the top is a current spreader to get the current to flow more evenly through the die.

Here's a side view of a similar product:


----------



## chimo

Dr.G. said:


> Maybe these are the actual conductivity wires used to transmit electricity or info to the chips?


Correct on both of those as well! :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Well done, TR. Kudos.


----------



## Dr.G.

That was a good pic, Chimo. Kudos to you as well.


----------



## DempsyMac

Dr.G why don't you take my turn, I don't have an image ready.


----------



## Dr.G.

Merci, TR. I shall look for one now. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Bon chance, mes amis.


----------



## DempsyMac

some kind of water reflection?


----------



## Dr.G.

Yes. Keep guessing.


----------



## screature

Is it the reflection of a ship?


----------



## Dr.G.

Yes, but what part of the ship?


----------



## Dr.G.

...


----------



## DempsyMac

the windows?


----------



## chimo

Reflections of the Confederation Bridge piers?


----------



## Xiolo

i have no idea how you guys see a reflection in water...lol

now i kinda get it with the bigger picture. no clue as to what it is though. must be from living landlocked my whole life.


----------



## Dr.G.

TR wins. My wife's boat is on the right, which generated the reflection, and my boat is on the left.


----------



## screature

Well looks like there may be a railing around the deck with what appears to be windows below and by the curvature I would say it is the stern. But beyond that, that is as far as I can go with what I can see.


----------



## DempsyMac

woot, another point.

Okay someone else take my turn, I will try and dig up another image for my next point


----------



## screature

Nice boat Dr. G.!!


----------



## Dr.G.

This is the pic from which the piece was taken.


----------



## KC4

Whooo! Them's SOME Fancy Floaters you have there Dr. G ! I bet they go very fast. Would you/could you share their names? I'm always fascinated by what people name their boats.

I can read "Two Seas" on your boat, but not being a boater, I don't know whether that is the boat's name or the make.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> a mini pickle fork





KC4 said:


> Whooo! Them's SOME Fancy Floaters you have there Dr. G ! I bet they go very fast. Would you/could you share their names? I'm always fascinated by what people name their boats.
> 
> I can read "Two Seas" on your boat, but not being a boater, I don't know whether that is the boat's name or the make.


KC4, the other one is called "Or Not To Seize".


----------



## Dr.G.

"Nice boat Dr. G.!!" We traded them in for two dachshunds.


----------



## Dr.G.

My boat was "Two Dox" and hers was "Two Seas" ............. which was a pun on "Two Doxies". Alas, they are no longer ours ................... never were ................. we just road in them ............. then traded them for two doxies ........................... new owners are happy .................. old owners wonder what happened to their boats.


----------



## Dr.G.

"KC4, the other one is called "Or Not To Seize"." Good one, Sinc.


----------



## Dr.G.

Enough of this talk of doxies ............... this is NOT The Shang thread .......... home of the doxies.


----------



## KC4

SINC said:


> KC4, the other one is called "Or Not To Seize".


:clap::lmao:
I guess that's better than "Mini Pickle Fork"


----------



## Dr.G.

"I guess that's better than "Mini Pickle Fork"" Hey ................ pickles are part of my cultural heritage. Mini pickle forks were found in the finest homes in my neighborhood ................ just not our home. Have you never heard a child admonished by the command "Don't run through the house with a pickle fork in your hand!!!"?


----------



## KC4

*Next puzzle*

...


----------



## DempsyMac

is it fur?


----------



## KC4

Trevor Robertson said:


> is it fur?


Fur/hair - yes!

Keep going...who/what owns that fur/hair? 

Preemptive answer - No, it's not a Wild Boar haired Doxie!


----------



## DempsyMac

a dog's tail?


----------



## SINC

A camel's hump?


----------



## Dr.G.

Camel hump would have been my guess as well, Sinc, although it is a bit high ............ and I have never seen a camel up close.


----------



## Dr.G.

A bison?


----------



## KC4

Trevor Robertson said:


> a dog's tail?





SINC said:


> A camel's hump?


No canines or dromedaries involved. 
You're barking up the wrong hump.


----------



## DempsyMac

a harry paw sticking up in the air?


----------



## bryanc

is it the back of someone's head?


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> A bison?


Not trying to buffalo you either!


Dr.G. said:


> Camel hump would have been my guess as well, Sinc, although it is a bit high ............ and I have never seen a camel up close.


How's this? Close enough?


----------



## winwintoo

Is it an ostrich or an emu?


----------



## Dr.G.

"Preemptive answer - No, it's not a Wild Boar haired Doxie!" I have heard of Standard Wirehaired Doxies with a wild boar coat, but not a "Wild Boar haired Doxie".


----------



## Dr.G.

llama?


----------



## KC4

Trevor Robertson said:


> a harry paw sticking up in the air?


Nope - and the owner's name is not Harry.



bryanc said:


> is it the back of someone's head?


Nope - boy - THAT would be a bad hair day.



winwintoo said:


> Is it an ostrich or an emu?


No big birds here!


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> llama?


NNo, nno Llamas (aren't they a type of dromedary?)


----------



## KC4

Sorry - I have to run an errand - I'll be back ASAP!


----------



## Dr.G.

Looks like a post that a bison, a bear ................... or a doxie has constantly rubbed up against.


----------



## KC4

Got a few minutes reprieve - so I'll repost the image - and zoom out a bit....


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Looks like a post that a bison, a bear ................... or a doxie has constantly rubbed up against.


Beleive me, no bison, bear or especially Doxie would be able to get UP there!


----------



## ciaochiao

*is it*

Is it the hand of the Sasquatch saying 'hi' or perhaps a Sasquatch from the 3rd Reich saluting '****ler?:lmao:


----------



## Ottawaman

A dog with its snout in the air.


----------



## Dr.G.

An Irish Wolfhound. They have that sort of fur.


----------



## Smoothfonzo

Someone with a bad hair day... :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

head of a giraffe


----------



## Dr.G.

Long ago, when doxies roamed the Savannah of Africa, they befriended the giraffes who would rub the doxies with this head hump.


----------



## Xiolo

the end of a giraffe horn/antler thingy?


----------



## Dr.G.

Xiolo, that is what I thought ............ although I have never seen one up close .............. nor have any of our doxies been rubbed by a giraffe. We shall see.


----------



## Ottawaman

KC4 said:


> Got a few minutes reprieve - so I'll repost the image - and zoom out a bit....


The above picture reminds me of this picture.



Perhaps the answer is bridge?


----------



## ciaochiao

*nahhh*

hi om;
My 11 yr old happens to be sitting beside me and guessed that you're pic is of, 'The biggest set of hooters?':lmao::lmao::lmao:

I still think that kc4s pic is of Sasquatch.


----------



## bryanc

a 3-toed sloth?


----------



## winwintoo

This is a long shot, but maybe someone here knows the answer.

I just watched Rob Roy with Liam Neeson (coincidence, I had already rented the movie when I learned of the tragic death of Natasha Richardson) 

I'm on a Scottish Highlands kick - reading the Outlander series by Diana Gabaldon - so Rob Roy fit right in. 

There is another movie about Scottish Highlanders but I don't remember the name. It has some big name actors in it and when they go to battle, they paint their faces blue.

I think I have the theme right, but please correct me if I'm wrong - does anyone know what movie I'm talking about?

Thanks, Margaret


----------



## winwintoo

Sorry, I thought I was posting in the Shang. But if anyone knows Please let me know.

margaret


----------



## Smoothfonzo

Are you thinking of Braveheart? There was a lot of blue face painting in that one.


----------



## bryanc

winwintoo said:


> Sorry, I thought I was posting in the Shang. But if anyone knows Please let me know.
> 
> margaret


Are you thinking of Braveheart?


----------



## winwintoo

Smoothfonzo said:


> Are you thinking of Braveheart? There was a lot of blue face painting in that one.


That's it, Thanks, Margaret


----------



## KC4

ciaochiao said:


> Is it the hand of the Sasquatch saying 'hi' or perhaps a Sasquatch from the 3rd Reich saluting '****ler?:lmao:


:clap:



Ottawaman said:


> A dog with its snout in the air.


No one nose.



Dr.G. said:


> An Irish Wolfhound. They have that sort of fur.


Yup they do - but nothing canine....



Smoothfonzo said:


> Someone with a bad hair day... :lmao:


The subject is offended by that comment now.



Dr.G. said:


> head of a giraffe


DING DING DING! Dr. G gets the point! :clap:



Dr.G. said:


> Xiolo, that is what I thought ............ although I have never seen one up close .............. nor have any of our doxies been rubbed by a giraffe. We shall see.


This close enough?


Xiolo said:


> the end of a giraffe horn/antler thingy?


Yep - but THIS time you are not quick enough...



Ottawaman said:


> The above picture reminds me of this picture.
> :lmao:
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps the answer is bridge?


 Ohhh - in the background? That's actually a roller "accoster"



bryanc said:


> a 3-toed sloth?


nope - but it does look like sloth fur. 

Meet Elsie the 3 year old giraffe at Busch Gardens in Tampa Florida - we were lucky enough to be able to hand feed her heads of romaine lettuce, which she seemed to love.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cool pic, KC4. I give my turn at a picture to someone else. I am a bit busy grading just now.


----------



## winwintoo

I have one. Should be easy


----------



## KC4

ime for a Score update:
Eggman .......1
SINC ............3
winwintoo... .5 
Ottawaman. .3
Dr. G ...........7.75
The Doug ....2
Screature .....5
Trevor ..........6.5
Bryanc ..........5
KC4 ..............6
jawknee ........1
smoothfonzo 2
The G3 man.. 1
Chris .............1
Danalicious... 1
ciaochiao ......2.75
Xiolo..............1
chimo............1

and the rest of you.. ....n(1000-1000)
__________________


----------



## ciaochiao

*Good for you!!*

Good for you Dr. G!! Also, really good fooler pic KC4. See!!! I told you guys, KC4,Dr. G, Screature: you guys need to sit out the next, oh, 10 rounds? I'm out to do groceries for dinner since i COMPLETELY wasted my hour watching Dr. Phil - I'm going through menopause people, you need to forgive me some indiscretions, please. So, the 3 of us (2kids+me) are hoofing over to the overpriced Loblaws to pick up some foodstuffs. That's my exercise of the day. Maybe I'll snap a pic along the way! Poetry is my love, the words just falling from above....hahahha!!! I'll await the next pic!! MR. PICTURE, PLEASE. (Say to the sound of Romper Room). And my goodness, this one matchmaker on Dr. Phil is really, really a b****!! Funny, Dr. Phil hasn't changed since the last time I oogled - umm, about 5 yrs ago?


----------



## KC4

I'm going with my first impression - Popcorn!


----------



## ciaochiao

*looks like...*

hahaha!! I don't know winwin, it looks like one of those marshmallow peanuts inside a donut which is in turn, inside the ear canal. OK, I'll see who solved when I get back from shopping.
Ciaochiao


----------



## ciaochiao

*hey yeah!*

Hmm, good one KC4, you're quite right, it does look like popcorn! Alas, if you're right, then I'm NOT surprised!!


----------



## Dr.G.

They look like homemade dry noodles


----------



## Dr.G.

or tea biscuits


----------



## Smoothfonzo

Good one. She seems to be smiling. Must of been good lettuce.

My Guess: is it made out of rubber?


----------



## SINC

Part of an orchid petal?


----------



## winwintoo

This specimen is not edible, and I don't think it's made of rubber. I venture that this specimen while attractive to some living things would be most unpalatable. 

It is not part of a plant - nor was this specimen ever alive.

You each have at least one (probably) but you can't examine your own.


----------



## Dr.G.

I still have my appendix, but my son has his in a jar somewhere.


----------



## winwintoo

Dr.G. said:


> I still have my appendix, but my son has his in a jar somewhere.


Most people started life with two of these. Am I confusing you all with my clues? I can stop providing them if that will help 

I should have posted the item my doctor wanted me to post. She's a Mac fanatic too.

Keep trying, Margaret


----------



## DR Hannon

Is it a lung?


----------



## Dr.G.

tonsils .............. I still have mine


----------



## Dr.G.

chromosomes


----------



## DR Hannon

or maybe a kidney


----------



## Dr.G.

I still think that the speculation of popcorn was the best so far.


----------



## Smoothfonzo

A stomach?


----------



## winwintoo

You are getting closer, but it is not food


----------



## winwintoo

Smoothfonzo said:


> A stomach?


Do you have two stomachs


----------



## Dr.G.

a part of the lung?


----------



## Dr.G.

your voice box and vocal cords.


----------



## KC4

Wisdom teeth?


----------



## KC4

winwintoo said:


> Do you have two stomachs


Tsk!.. THAT'S just BOVININE!


----------



## DR Hannon

You said that you started with two, they do not look anything like my parents.


----------



## KC4

Ear drums?


----------



## DR Hannon

is it the thymus


----------



## The G3 Man

butt crack?


----------



## winwintoo

Nope still wrong.

I'm using my iPod Touch, so I can't do anything more with the image right now, but if you all play let's count parts I'm sure you'll figure it out.


----------



## DR Hannon

Brain matter


----------



## KC4

The G3 Man said:


> butt crack?


Snicker!
You have TWO of these????? You must suffer from the World's worst wedgies!!


----------



## KC4

Image carried forward for our viewing pleasure.....count parts....hmmmmmm......


----------



## Dr.G.

the bones of the inner ear (hammer, anvil, stirrup)


----------



## Dr.G.

That should read the middle ear


----------



## ciaochiao

*Lol!!!!*



The G3 Man said:


> butt crack?


:lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao:

Oh, and my 11 year old says, :lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## ciaochiao

*I think....*



Dr.G. said:


> That should read the middle ear


Dr. G, I think Winwin already said it had nothing to do with the ear although that does look like the ear canal-and even my son and dog think it looks like the inner ear...


----------



## winwintoo

No, don't count the parts in the picture, count your parts. You've been doing a good job so far of eliminating things that you might have two of.

I have two, both my sons have two, my Mom had two but then she needed a new one so I don't know if that counts as three or not.

I know lots of people who still have two, but they no longer work so they might as well have none.

I knew a fellow who was in Viet Nam and he came back with none at all. Sad case, but he managed to make the best of it and still get around.

Keep guessing.

Margaret


----------



## winwintoo

Maybe this will be a better view


----------



## Dr.G.

anything to do with the eye?


----------



## Dr.G.

tear ducts?


----------



## Dr.G.

Knee Cartilage?


----------



## winwintoo

No, not eyes. Hint, count from the ground up.


----------



## Dr.G.

shoulder blades


----------



## ciaochiao

*ossification*

Those are bones, likely vertebral, possibly coccyx? i can see the ossification of the bones. I almost failed anatomy too....now you all know why I didn't become a physician!!


----------



## DR Hannon

is part of a join, like a knee joint or the cartilage?


----------



## Dr.G.

they still look like my knees


----------



## ciaochiao

*your knee bone's connected to your...*



winwintoo said:


> Maybe this will be a better view


hip bone!


----------



## DR Hannon

big toe


----------



## winwintoo

Dr.G. said:


> Knee Cartilage?


Yes! Way to go Dr.G.

It's the demo in the doctor's office.


----------



## DR Hannon

elbow


----------



## Dr.G.

Margaret, I have damage to my left knee and was shown a similar model .......... along with a model of what my knee looks like. I almost passed out.


----------



## DR Hannon

damn Dr. G you beat me to it


----------



## winwintoo

We were all posting at once, do we need a referee? Dr.G.'s was the first right answer I saw.

Thanks for playing, Margaret


----------



## ciaochiao

*Good for you!!*

Good for you Dr. G!! Good one Winwin. OK, Now I MUST go to buy groceries!! I'll look forward to seeing the next pic! Congrats to winner and poster!
Ciaochiao


----------



## Dr.G.

Great clues, Margaret. I shall bow out for tonight to let someone else have some guesses. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

OK, Dr. G., I just happen to have one ready:


----------



## DR Hannon

Part of a light?


----------



## ciaochiao

*Is it....*

Is it the handle of an egg basket or something like an egg basket?


----------



## DR Hannon

An old handle for a kettle


----------



## The G3 Man

SINC said:


> OK, Dr. G., I just happen to have one ready:


handle for an older style pot?

oh and btw all, i could not resist the butt crack


----------



## KC4

I know! I know! 

A slinky with a dinky?


----------



## KC4

The G3 Man said:


> oh and btw all, i could not resist the butt crack


:lmao: I understand your nom de ehMac now - Gluteus (maximus) 3!


----------



## winwintoo

Is it the handle for a stove lid on an old wood burning kitchen range?


----------



## Ottawaman

winwintoo said:


> Is it the handle for a stove lid on an old wood burning kitchen range?


I think so.


----------



## SINC

DR Hannon said:


> Part of a light?


Nope.



ciaochiao said:


> Is it the handle of an egg basket or something like an egg basket?


Not that either.



DR Hannon said:


> An old handle for a kettle


No kettle, sorry.



KC4 said:


> I know! I know!
> 
> A slinky with a dinky?


No dinkys here.



winwintoo said:


> Is it the handle for a stove lid on an old wood burning kitchen range?


Looks like it, but no way.



Ottawaman said:


> I think so.


Wrongo.

Sorry for the delay, had to have birthday supper for our daughter.


----------



## Ottawaman

shock absorber?


----------



## SINC

Ottawaman said:


> shock absorber?


No, it is in fact made of metal that has no "spring to it".


----------



## danalicious

Is it some kind of serving utensil?


----------



## SINC

danalicious said:


> Is it some kind of serving utensil?


Nope, not a serving utensil either.


----------



## SINC

Here's a bit more for you:


----------



## danalicious

An iron?


----------



## Dr.G.

Good one, Dana. If I was guessing, that is what I would have guessed, along with the stove plate handle. Or, it could be a deep fry handle.


----------



## SINC

danalicious said:


> An iron?


Nope, no ironing involved.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Good one, Dana. If I was guessing, that is what I would have guessed, along with the stove plate handle. Or, it could be a deep fry handle.


No, not those either, sorry.


----------



## Ottawaman

A bed warmer?


----------



## SINC

Ottawaman said:


> A bed warmer?


Hmmm, interesting diversion on the guesses, but nope nothing to do with beds.


----------



## ciaochiao

*it's, it's....*

I think it's something that helps absorb movement but I can't put my finger on what. But SINC has given a clue...i'm just too dense to pick it up!


----------



## SINC

ciaochiao said:


> I think it's something that helps absorb movement but I can't put my finger on what. But SINC has given a clue...i'm just too dense to pick it up!


A clue? I did? Where did you read about a clue? Had a glass with dinner did you?


----------



## Dr.G.

a wine server, used to hold a bottle of wine and pour it slowly


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> a wine server, used to hold a bottle of wine and pour it slowly


Close enough. It's a portable wine rack:


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc is so crafty and wise with his clues, one has to look beyond the information given and read inferentially. Good one, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

I really do have to go to sleep now. Someone else may take my place to post a picture ........... because if Sinc puts up another one of his great pics, I shall be up all night guessing. 

I am on Step 1 of my 33 step program to get away from this thread. We shall see.


----------



## ciaochiao

*See!! You R a Softie*

SINC, I knew it all along. You're like the Great Wall outside but you is just a 'Stay-Puft' guy in the heart. THAT'S why the wifey has stayed. I won't tell anyone. You just post another engima for the team!! You gave at least a couple of clues, especially that last one to me. Good one Dr. G!! Good one SINC. Had everyone going there didn't you? ok, ,someone post and no Dr. G, you can't step away from here any more than you can step away from the Shang!! MR. PICTURE, PLEASE!


----------



## KC4

*Next pic!*

.


----------



## ciaochiao

*Are they...*

Are those caviar/fish roe? I'm guessing not because that would be way too easy....


----------



## DempsyMac

I was wondering why I was being so productive at work today, then I got an email and realized it was because there were no new photo's today 

Anyway....
My Guess is fish eggs


----------



## KC4

Time for a Score update:
Eggman .......1
SINC ............3
winwintoo... .5 
Ottawaman. .3
Dr. G ...........9.75
The Doug ....2
Screature .....5
Trevor ..........6.5
Bryanc ..........5
KC4 ..............6
jawknee ........1
smoothfonzo 2
The G3 man.. 1
Chris .............1
Danalicious... 1
ciaochiao ......3.75(because she just got the fish roe correct)!:clap:
Xiolo..............1
chimo............1

and the rest of you.. ....0 a FISH EGG!
__________________


----------



## KC4

Here's the full view - I guess it was too easy. (I ate this yesterday! Yummmm...)
Ciaochaio did you want to post a pic now?


----------



## ciaochiao

*not yet*

Whoo hoo!!!! :clap::clap::clap: I'm still in the running here! I guessed the eggs because i eat so much sushi and looking at your pic made me hungry, so I guessed the 1st thing in my head. As for posting a pic, I still don't have anything worthy to give you guys! I promise, this weekend, I'll go out and get three pics that I owe the WAI thread. In the meantime, Trevor or KC4, you guys want to take my turn? Please? Another pic Please and Thanks, as Screature says!:love2::love2::love2:
Ciaochiao


----------



## Dr.G.

"I was wondering why I was being so productive at work today, then I got an email and realized it was because there were no new photo's today." Just when I made it to Step 2 of my 33 Step program. 

Step 1 -- I have admitted that I am powerless over viewing these pictures and that my online life has become unmanageable. 

Step 2-- I have come to believe that a Power greater than myself has driven me back to this thread. 

Guess I am back to Step 1 now.


(Full Disclosure -- I am in no way trying to mock anyone on a true 12 step program, be it for alcohol, drugs or gambling. I respect these people and praise them for their strength and courage to take these initial steps to help themselves.)


----------



## ciaochiao

*True Dr. G*



Dr.G. said:


> "I was wondering why I was being so productive at work today, then I got an email and realized it was because there were no new photo's today." Just when I made it to Step 2 of my 33 Step program.
> 
> Step 1 -- I have admitted that I am powerless over viewing these pictures and that my online life has become unmanageable. :lmao::lmao::lmao:
> 
> Step 2-- I have come to believe that a Power greater than myself has driven me back to this thread. :love2::love2::love2::love2:
> 
> Guess I am back to Step 1 now. :clap:
> 
> 
> (Full Disclosure -- I am in no way trying to mock anyone on a true 12 step program, be it for alcohol, drugs or gambling. I respect these people and praise them for their strength and courage to take these initial steps to help themselves.)


Dr. G, you are really cute! OK, if Trevor or KC4 don't want to post, you can post one. Mwah ha ha!! My REAL intention is to get you OUT of the running so I can at least reach 50% of your score!! I don't mind. I love your analogy. I don't think that anyone on a true 12 step program would feel offended by your remarks at all. I'm usually stuck at step 1 in a perpetual motion manner. MR PICTURE, PLEASE!


----------



## Dr.G.

OK. Here is one. Bon chance, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

I shall provide some bigger clips ................. in due time, should no one get this and the pic is driving you loco. Pax, mis amigos.


----------



## DempsyMac

is it a painting?


----------



## Xiolo

cookie cutter?


----------



## Dr.G.

No, not a painting.


----------



## Dr.G.

No, not a cookie cutter.


----------



## ciaochiao

*is it....*

Are they nylon/fibre lint? Let it drive us nuts a little longer Dr. G!


----------



## ciaochiao

*are they...*

Could they be parasitic worms?


----------



## Dr.G.

No, nylon/fibre lint.


----------



## Xiolo

plastic christmas ornament?


----------



## Dr.G.

Here is a bit more so as not to drive you muy mucho loco.


----------



## Dr.G.

No, not a plastic christmas ornament.


----------



## screature

It looks like it is some sort of wall art mounted on an exterior wall of a building.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good speculation, Screature. However, since the wall art is so famous, I would need a more exact guess.


----------



## Xiolo

definitely something on the exterior of a grey brick building...a sign of sorts...


----------



## Dr.G.

Not a sign.


----------



## ciaochiao

*Oh no!!*

Arrrgh, it's got to be a landmark again. Dr. G is a professor guys, he loves to baffle us with a quest for knowledge!! OK, I don't know what it is but I'll guess it's a rendition of the provinces, that particular part being one of the great lakes?


----------



## screature

Dr.G. said:


> Good speculation, Screature. However, since the wall art is so famous, I would need a more exact guess.


Well the wall looks too new to be either the Great Wall or the Wailing Wall, I am I correct that it is not on one of those walls?


----------



## DempsyMac

the old guy from KFC Sanders something?


----------



## Dr.G.

"Great Wall or the Wailing Wall". A landmark, yes, but neither of these walls.


----------



## Dr.G.

Harland David Sanders, better known as Colonel Sanders ....................... not even close.


----------



## Dr.G.

Want more of the picture? It will give it away......................


----------



## Dr.G.

I have given you muy mucho clues, however.


----------



## screature

Is it in North America?


----------



## Dr.G.

Yes, it is in NA


----------



## screature

United States?


----------



## Dr.G.

No, not in the US


----------



## screature

Canada?


----------



## Dr.G.

Not in Canada.


----------



## ciaochiao

*It's got to be*

It has to be in Mexico, si?


----------



## Dr.G.

No, not in Mexico, but you have the correct language.


----------



## screature

Guatamala


----------



## Dr.G.

Here is more of the picture.


----------



## screature

Cuba?


----------



## Dr.G.

Yes, in Cuba.


----------



## screature

Dr.G. said:


> Here is more of the picture.


Che Guevara on a Wall in Havanah


----------



## Dr.G.

Where is Cuba Mark now that we need him.


----------



## screature

Che Guevara on a Wall in Havanah


----------



## Dr.G.

Correct person, wrong wall and city.


----------



## Dr.G.

Correct person, misspelling of the city.


----------



## screature

Che Guevara Memorial
Wall Sculpture memorial showing Ernesto "Che" Guevara with the inscription "Hasta La Victoria Siempre" on a windowless wall of the Ministerio del Interior. Havana's Plaza de la Revolucion


----------



## Dr.G.

Here is even more of the picture.


----------



## screature

How much more do want Dr. G.!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Screature is correct. Let's see ............... 1 point, minus 1/2 for the misspelling, plus 1/4 point for the name of the wall. Now, for 1/4 point, what does "Hasta la Victoria Siempre" mean, in either a literal or intended manner?


----------



## screature

I think you are taking your professorship a little TOO seriously...


----------



## Dr.G.

Screature, you could be kept in after school if you are not careful. The translation, Mr. S.


----------



## screature

Ok, I'll play, the best I can do is "Until the Victory Always".


----------



## Dr.G.

"Hasta la victoria siempre" was the signoff used by Ernesto "Ché" Guevara in the last letter he wrote to Fidel Castro. 

It translates as "Forever, Until Victory" or in other words, "Keep fighting until victory". This was a reference to Cuba's continued resistance to America as well as Che Guevara's battle for liberation in Bolivia. 

Thus, Mr. S. is correct.

KC4, Screature has earned a full point ..................... Kudos to him .............. and thanks to all who have come here today to play in Dr.G's Little Classroom of Horrors. Tune in tomorrow ......... same time ... same thread .............. when we will all see if ............


----------



## Dr.G.

Next ............................ I am off to my meeting. Adios, mis amigos. Hasta luego.


----------



## ciaochiao

*Once*



Dr.G. said:


> Screature is correct. Let's see ............... 1 point, minus 1/2 for the misspelling, plus 1/4 point for the name of the wall. Now, for 1/4 point, what does "Hasta la Victoria Siempre" mean, in either a literal or intended manner?


Good one Screature!! You too Dr. G, for always making us aware of things in our world. And as for Dr. G taking his professorship too seriously, I would smile but disagree. Once an educator, always an educator. It's in the blood. I just wish it was in the blood of ALL teachers! ok, Screature, you're next. You need to stop guessing as well. You, Dr. G, and KC4 are smokin the rest of us!! Hey, i have an idea; my youngest has some algebra patterning that is stumping us. How be you help us solve this? I'm not kidding. Algebra and stats were my strongest subjects all though my education but I simply can't get this particular set of problems. At any rate, you're up for a pic Screature!!


----------



## screature

Ok just got back to my computer, give me a few minutes and I will have one for you...


----------



## ciaochiao

*Clap clap*

Screature, I rest my case.:clap::clap: You excelled in class and again, made me look like a dummy! I no hablo espanol. I barely hablo English! Ok, stop looking so smart: MR. PICTURE PLEASE! Incidentally, where is our illustrious ehMac Che (aka KC4)? I respect Che. Not too much love for Castro though....PICS PLEASE and Thank you.


----------



## screature

Ok, give this a shot, I have to step out for a few minutes but I shall return:


----------



## SINC

A starfish?


----------



## Chris

A folded napkin on a placemat?


----------



## screature

SINC said:


> A starfish?


No not a starfish.


----------



## screature

Chris said:


> A folded napkin on a placemat?


No not a folded napkin on a placemat. Ok, now I have to step out, I shall return...


----------



## Chris

A postage stamp?


----------



## KC4

I'm Back! (I was out grocery shopping)
And hence , have food on the brain....(as usual) 

Is it something edible??


----------



## DempsyMac

looks to me like coiled copper wire.


----------



## ciaochiao

*A ha!!*

Welcome 'home' after groceries KC4. You do realize that my children are getting stale food because of the phenomenon you started with this thread!! Hey.....I just had a 'thunk'. i'll pm it to you. In the meantime, here are some of my 2nd batch of PB cookies. These are the ones WITHOUT flour, which i think taste far better than those with.

Ok Screature, is it the 'v' portion of a shirt/sweater/clothing garment?


----------



## ciaochiao

*or is it...*

Screature, were you out dancing last nite? Is that a pic of a sequin or whatever you call those shiny beads on clothing/shoes?


----------



## screature

Chris said:


> A postage stamp?


No not a postage stamp.


----------



## screature

KC4 said:


> I'm Back! (I was out grocery shopping)
> And hence , have food on the brain....(as usual)
> 
> Is it something edible??


Well yes and no, part of it strictly speaking is edible and is eaten in some parts of the world, but if you ate it here, people would... well let's just say think less of you.


----------



## screature

Trevor Robertson said:


> looks to me like coiled copper wire.


No not coiled copper wire.


----------



## DempsyMac

is it a tree stump?


----------



## screature

ciaochiao said:


> Welcome 'home' after groceries KC4. You do realize that my children are getting stale food because of the phenomenon you started with this thread!! Hey.....I just had a 'thunk'. i'll pm it to you. In the meantime, here are some of my 2nd batch of PB cookies. These are the ones WITHOUT flour, which i think taste far better than those with.
> 
> Ok Screature, is it the 'v' portion of a shirt/sweater/clothing garment?


Part of It is a "v" portion of something that is made out of fabric but not clothing exactly and no a "v" in the way you think.


----------



## screature

ciaochiao said:


> Screature, were you out dancing last nite? Is that a pic of a sequin or whatever you call those shiny beads on clothing/shoes?


No not dancing last night and no sequins or shoes involved.


----------



## screature

Trevor Robertson said:


> is it a tree stump?


No not a tree stump.


----------



## KC4

Is it an animal?


----------



## SINC

Just dragging it forward so I can ponder it again:


----------



## screature

Here is more to look at:


----------



## screature

KC4 said:


> Is it an animal?


Yes part of it is an animal.


----------



## SINC

Is it a duck's foot?


----------



## SINC

Is it coral?


----------



## screature

SINC said:


> Is it a duck's foot?


No, no fowl of any kind involved.


----------



## SINC

A rooster/chicken's comb?


----------



## screature

SINC said:


> Is it coral?


No nothing from the sea.


----------



## Ottawaman

dog toy?


----------



## ciaochiao

*Is it....*

Is it a plushie held by a dog (hence the fur in the background?)


----------



## screature

Ottawaman said:


> dog toy?


No not exactly a dog toy.


----------



## DempsyMac

okay my daddy hood is coming back, that sure looks like Big Birds foot to me.


----------



## screature

ciaochiao said:


> Is it a plushie held by a dog (hence the fur in the background?)


No not a plushie held by a dog. (getting warmer)

Here is more to go by.


----------



## screature

Trevor Robertson said:


> okay my daddy hood is coming back, that sure looks like Big Birds foot to me.


No as I said before no fowl of any kind involved.


----------



## DempsyMac

is it a dog's chew toy?

Sure looks like there is a dog in the background


----------



## KC4

The resident teen says it's a moose antler plushie.


----------



## Ottawaman

cat toy with cat nip?


----------



## screature

Trevor Robertson said:


> is it a dog's chew toy?
> 
> Sure looks like there is a dog in the background


No not a dog's chew toy, there is a dog involved.


----------



## ciaochiao

*Yes!!!*

yes, it does look like a moose antler but I'm thinking, one of those Xmas antler thingies doggies sometimes wear at Xmas?


----------



## screature

KC4 said:


> The resident teen says it's a moose antler plushie.


No not a moose antler plushie, you are red hot now, here is another look:


----------



## Ottawaman

dog clothing


----------



## screature

ciaochiao said:


> yes, it does look like a moose antler but I'm thinking, one of those Xmas antler thingies doggies sometimes wear at Xmas?


Ding Ding Ding ciaochiao gets it!!

It is :










Maggie the Reindeer!!


----------



## Ottawaman

Reindeer antlers


----------



## ciaochiao

*Is she yours?*

To quote KC4, 'woot woot woot!!' i'm always so darn happy whenever I even get on the board. I had an advantage: Dr. G and KC4 were both away from the computer....mwah ha ha!! Is that doggie yours Screature? If yes, she's really cute. If no, she's still really cute. Maggie the black-nosed reindeer! Yay!!! OK, I still don't have a pic that's worthy of this crowd. Someone else take my place and now, I owe the WAI thread, 4 pics!! I keep my promise, I shall snap pics this weekend to confound the genius minds in ehMac. We're having wayyyyy too much fun here. isn't that illegal or something? Screature, you or someone else can take my place. Ottawaman? Trevor?


----------



## screature

Yes Maggie is our little bundle of joy! She is a Lhasa Apso - Beagle mix and a real character.


----------



## DempsyMac

okay getting one ready


----------



## Smoothfonzo

I have one ready, if anyone doesn't have any problem with me posting one.


----------



## DempsyMac

okay this may be an easy point for someone.


----------



## screature

Whoever pulls the trigger first...


----------



## DempsyMac

so the image is on the new page


----------



## screature

A snow blower


----------



## Smoothfonzo

A snow plow?


----------



## ciaochiao

*Love them*



screature said:


> Yes Maggie is our little bundle of joy! She is a Lhasa Apso - Beagle mix and a real character.


That's a rare mix Screature. I love lhasas. i've got shih tzus. I've never met a lhasa-beagle. What are they called (you know, shih-poos, peke a poos, etc.)?

And Smooth, why don't you take one of my other turns after we figure out what Trevor's is?

It totally looks like a jeep, without a top, in a yard, with a ton of snow on it. i even think I see a dangling sideview mirror.


----------



## screature

ciaochiao said:


> What are they called (you know, shih-poos, peke a poos, etc.)?


Haven't quite figure that one out. We have another dog named Bailey, he is a Terrier, Poodle and Schnauzer mix and we say he is a Terripoozer.  :lmao:


----------



## DempsyMac

screature said:


> A snow blower


it did blow lots of snow but not how you would want to do it


Smoothfonzo said:


> A snow plow?


not that kind of plow


ciaochiao said:


> It totally looks like a jeep, without a top, in a yard, with a ton of snow on it. i even think I see a dangling sideview mirror.


no jeep here but you may see a mirror


----------



## screature

A snowmobile?


----------



## DempsyMac

screature said:


> A snowmobile?


nope sorry


----------



## Ottawaman

Ski hill snow groomer?


----------



## DempsyMac

Ottawaman said:


> Ski hill snow groomer?


not what you would want on your ski hill.

REPOSTED:


----------



## screature

Does it have tracks or wheels?


----------



## DempsyMac

screature said:


> Does it have tracks or wheels?


it has wheels but is missing one


----------



## screature

Does it normally have four wheels?


----------



## ciaochiao

*is it....*

is it a matchbox/hotwheels/dinky toy car/truck?


----------



## DempsyMac

screature said:


> Does it normally have four wheels?


now you may be onto something

2 more guesses and I will post a larger image


----------



## DempsyMac

ciaochiao said:


> is it a matchbox/hotwheels/dinky toy car/truck?


this is very life sized.


----------



## screature

Is it a an ATV.


----------



## DempsyMac

okay this may help....


----------



## Smoothfonzo

A snow covered yellow taxi?


----------



## DempsyMac

screature said:


> Is it a an ATV.


Well it was just before this shot was taken but that will not really help you figure out what it was, so you should really read the previous text as "NOPE"

REPOSTED:


----------



## DempsyMac

Smoothfonzo said:


> A snow covered yellow taxi?


nope but getting warmer


----------



## screature

So it a yellow car that went of the road into a snow bank or field or something?


----------



## DempsyMac

screature said:


> So it a yellow car that went of the road into a snow bank or field or something?


Another point for SCREATURE!!!

This was just over 6 years ago.

This is the shot the crop came from









Here is a different angle:









Thankfully we were fine, we had just found out two days before that my wife was prego with our first child but thankfully all was fine, and we bought a new car a week later as this one was a write off!


----------



## ciaochiao

*is it....*

Is it a nissan suv? i can't figure out, aside from Jeep, who makes yellow trucks.


----------



## Smoothfonzo

Ouch, that's quite a wreck. Glad you were Ok.


----------



## DempsyMac

ciaochiao said:


> Is it a nissan suv? i can't figure out, aside from Jeep, who makes yellow trucks.


It was a Saturn coupe


----------



## screature

I'm not going to cheer for getting that one, that must have been terrifying!


----------



## screature

Someone else can take my turn, I have to step out again.


----------



## DempsyMac

screature said:


> I'm not going to cheer for getting that one, that must have been terrifying!


Ya had never been involved in a crash like that before or since but I tell you I love air bags (and hate the stupid driver that stopped in the middle of the hi-way just because it was snowing and she could not see!!)


----------



## Smoothfonzo

Ok, here's mine:


----------



## ciaochiao

*Whoa!!*

Wow, it's a good thing you and your wife were ok! That looks like a really nasty accident. How did it happen? I am recovering from two car accidents having been hit by two different drivers in the middle of summer. Did you guys hit a patch of black ice? Thank goodness you're ok. 

Screature, good for you! I told you! You need to step AWAY from the computer. You're too smart. you need to give the mere mortals a chance here! ok, post away!


----------



## ciaochiao

*painted nails?*

Are those painted rivets?


----------



## screature

Sorry I quite haven't left and I hate to say it but i know what it is becuase I was considering posting it myself.

It is the Big Nickel in Sudbury.


----------



## Smoothfonzo

Damn, I thought it would be harder than that, Screature. Indeed it is:


----------



## screature

Sorry Smoothfonzo, it would have been but as I said I was just looking at pictures of it the other day, sorry to steal your thunder, I really do have to leave so why not give it another go with something else.


----------



## ciaochiao

*That was a record*

Wow Screature, that was a record! Good job to you both. I would NEVER have guessed it. OK, someone, please post!! Mr. Picture, Please!


----------



## SINC

OK, since no one else has jumped in, here is another:


----------



## ciaochiao

*It's a....*

it's a statue, set against the wheatfields of Alberta...it's a statue and there's prairie in the background.


----------



## SINC

ciaochiao said:


> it's a statue, set against the wheatfields of Alberta...it's a statue and there's prairie in the background.


It's a model, not in Alberta and that is not "prairie" in the background.


----------



## Dr.G.

That is the statue depicts Crazy Horse, I think.


----------



## Dr.G.

It is somewhere in South Dakota, I think.


----------



## screature

Dr.G. said:


> It is somewhere in South Dakota, I think.


Yes you are right let's see who gets the details first.


----------



## Dr.G.

It is the Crazy Horse Sculpture in Custer, South Dakota.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> That is the statue depicts Crazy Horse, I think.


Right you are:


----------



## screature

Dang you beat me to it! I was just typing it in when I heard my e-mail ding go off!!


----------



## Dr.G.

I read that, when the actual carving is finished, it will be about 50% bigger than Mount Rushmore.


----------



## screature

Dr.G. said:


> I read that, when the actual carving is finished, it will be about 50% bigger than Mount Rushmore.


Did you ever watch the documentary on Korczak Ziolkowski the artist who started making it? An amazing man. He has since died, but his wife and children continue to run the foundation and are trying to see it completed.

He also worked on Mount Rushmore, when it is finished (hopefully) it will be the worlds largest sculpture and will undoubtedly have to be added to the Wonders of the World list.


----------



## SINC

I have visited Rushmore three times and Crazy Horse twice and am still in awe of the scope of each project and the dedication of each artist.


----------



## Dr.G.

Scrature, I have not see this doc, but I did read that he died and others were going to see it to its completion.


----------



## SINC

On my last visit there, I donated $25 to the project and was given a piece of the rock blasted from the mountainside. I keep it as a souvenir.


----------



## ciaochiao

*Next!!*

Good for you Dr. G! Good for you too SINC. If you guys want to keep me from scoring, just keep up with the landmarks. I must admit however, that I've sure learned a lot about landmarks and geography over the past few days. Amazing, this thread has done what years and years of education couldn't. ok, NEXT!! Mr. Picture, please! Oh, and people, try not to solve TOO many over the next couple of hours because my cupboards are bare and I HAVE to go shopping. Darn, darn, darn, takes me away from ehMac!
Toodles!


----------



## ciaochiao

*Rushmore*

I'm totally with you on the Rushmore comment SINC. I also had the privilege of visiting Rushmore while a symphony was playing underneath. The structure was already an awing sight but when my next visit included a symphony, I don't think I was able to speak for hours - and that, is an impossible feat to achieve with me! OK, NEXT PIC PEOPLE, PLEASE.


----------



## Chris

Well, I hope the cropping works. Hint: A great Canadian attraction!


----------



## ciaochiao

*you like it*

Hi Chris (Kringle):
You really like your pics small! OK, even my lousy eye sees the distinct banding of a canada goose. I KNOW it's not real but there are so many of them (statues/figures) that you likely won't get a more specific answer from me!! SINC, Dr. G, KC4, and Screature will likely name you the EXACT location, with latitude, longitude, and phase of the moon, as to where that goose is!!


----------



## Chris

Well, I can't make them larger without giving it away, but you get partial points cc! Here's a bit more of the attraction! Come on, now, take a guess at the location!


----------



## Chris

Well, I'm calling it a night. I'll post the complete answer in the morning. 

Sleep well, everyone!


----------



## ciaochiao

*Ummm,*



Chris said:


> Well, I can't make them larger without giving it away, but you get partial points cc! Here's a bit more of the attraction! Come on, now, take a guess at the location!


OK, I'll take a wild guess and say Regina? I used to live there and the goose pop was SO out of control! Now I'm in Toronto and guess what? The goose pop is SO out of control! I've got to wonder; why is it that the geese have no problems with their populations but beautiful birds like the whooping crane and trumpeter swan have SO many problems with their numbers???

I know what you mean about the size of the pic. I'm just a bitter old blind woman who wishes she could....hey! That's it! OK, I'm going to put my magnifying glass by my system so you can post as teeny as you'd like Santa!

REGINA. That's where I'm guessing this thing is.
Ciaochiao


----------



## ciaochiao

*No no!!*



Chris said:


> Well, I'm calling it a night. I'll post the complete answer in the morning.
> 
> Sleep well, everyone!


Just a quick note: DON'T post the answer 1st thing! There are a whole bunch of brilliant ehMacians out there who are likely tied up with family/dinners/Friday nite stuff who will check things out in the morning so....make us suffer a bit! But, I will toss and turn trying to think of other places that 'thing' might be...if I post back and name every major Canadian city, I should get a point right:lmao: 

Have a great sleep Chris!
Ciaochiao


----------



## KC4

The Canada Goose Statue at the Information Center in Wawa, Ontario!


HONK! HONK! HONK!


----------



## KC4

Time for a Score update:
Eggman .......1
SINC ............3
winwintoo... .5 
Ottawaman. .3
Dr. G ...........10.75
The Doug ....2
Screature .....8
Trevor ..........6.5
Bryanc ..........5
KC4 ..............6
jawknee ........1
smoothfonzo 2
The G3 man.. 1
Chris .............1
Danalicious... 1
ciaochiao ......4.75
Xiolo..............1
chimo............1

and the rest of you.. ....a Big GOOSE EGG!


----------



## Ottawaman

KC4 said:


> The Canada Goose Statue at the Information Center in Wawa, Ontario!
> 
> 
> HONK! HONK! HONK!


why am I always away for the easy ones?


----------



## Chris

:lmao:

KC got the location! Sorry Ciaochiao, t'was a valiant effort on your part. You see, I used to live in Wawa, just down the road from The Goose. Of course, _everyone_ in Wawa lives just down the road from The Goose!

Given her early identification of the species, and her style and grace under pressure  I suggest that Ciaochio receive .75 for her efforts, and KC4 get .25. What can I say, I'm a sucker for "older" women with eyestrain! :heybaby: (said the old fart who needs glasses to see his monitor!) :lmao:


----------



## Chris

Ottawaman said:


> why am I always away for the easy ones?


You know, that was pretty much my mantra, all through high school.....


----------



## Dr.G.

I have been to Wawa ............. way back in 1970. Stayed at The Rabbit Blanket Provincial Park just outside of Wawa. Wonder if it is still there.


----------



## Chris

Yep, it's still there, although it's now part of Lake Superior Provincial Park. I've been living "down south" for six years now, but still miss the northern sky. Although, to put it in perspective, two-thirds of Ontario is north and west of Wawa! Folks in Red Lake called us "Southerners"!


----------



## Dr.G.

Chris, that was a great area of Ontario. We drove from southern Quebec to Lake Winnipeg in Manitoba that summer, camping out as we drove across ON. That is one wide province .......... but beautiful.


----------



## KC4

I agree with Chris about the splitting of points - if it wasn't for CC and her guesses, I would not have known what to google for- I have never been to Wawa (yet)  - gotta love Google...

Time for a Score update:
Eggman .......1
SINC ............3
winwintoo... .5 
Ottawaman. .3
Dr. G ...........10.75
The Doug ....2
Screature .....8
Trevor ..........6.5
Bryanc ..........5
KC4 ..............6.25
jawknee ........1
smoothfonzo 2
The G3 man.. 1
Chris .............1
Danalicious... 1
ciaochiao ......6.50
Xiolo..............1
chimo............1

and the rest of you.. ....HONK!


----------



## ciaochiao

*Thas ok*

Ha ha ha!! That's ok, KC4 hit it right on, I just knew that it was a goose because of the hundreds of honkers who populate every city I've spent time in!! You're very kind though, to the old woman with the crappy eyes! Now, I've got to look up where Wawa is!! I've got to say, I've learned quite a bit about geographical landmarks in this thread. OK!! I'm going out this afternoon to take pictures that i can use to confound the genius minds in ehMac! I think we should start a 'sub' thread for people like KC4, Dr. G, Screature and the likes. Their pics should be even HARDER!! Someone post the next pic please! Mr. Picture Please!
Ciaochiao


----------



## KC4

and heeeeere's the next one....


----------



## SINC

A squid?


----------



## KC4

SINC said:


> A squid?


No Squidward here!


----------



## Dr.G.

A freshwater bass or pike?


----------



## ciaochiao

*Is it....*

is that the 'pope's nose' aka 'chicken butt'??


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> A freshwater bass or pike?


Nothing FISHY going on here !


----------



## KC4

ciaochiao said:


> is that the 'pope's nose' aka 'chicken butt'??


Nope - but ONE of the words in your question was close.


----------



## ciaochiao

*Butt....*

Butt I thought, butt, butt, ok, it's got to be part of a fowl because i saw the feather/quill didn't I? Incidentally, your pics are always so darn clear. what camera are you using? OK,, if it's not a part of the chicken, then is is a duck/goose butt? Hahahaha!! My mind is all 'butts' this morning.
Ciaochiao


----------



## ciaochiao

*Speaking of...*

Arghhh, my eldest is coming to pick up the old woman here to do shopping. I'm heading to Chinatown (CT to the Kims of the world) and was wondering if you'd like me to pick anything up for you? 1000 yr old eggs? BBQ duck giblets? Anything else? I'm going to keep guessing til I have to go....boy, talk about addicted! This is replacing my nicotine addiction - MUCH better for me. I've seriously cut down since starting this and the Shang. Good for you guys!

OK, no if's and's or Butts???


----------



## Dr.G.

Looks like an alligator to me ................ but I have been out shoveling snow, so what do I know this afternoon?


----------



## KC4

ciaochiao said:


> Butt I thought, butt, butt, ok, it's got to be part of a fowl because i saw the feather/quill didn't I? Incidentally, your pics are always so darn clear. what camera are you using? OK,, if it's not a part of the chicken, then is is a duck/goose butt? Hahahaha!! My mind is all 'butts' this morning.
> Ciaochiao


Butt Butt Buttt!....No ifs, ands or Butts here. 

But this reminds me - there is a huge grocery chain in the Southern States called HEB....which happens to be the initials of the founder, Harold Edward Butt....can you imagine the teasing he got as a kid? Harry Butt. 

What IS it with wealthy Texans naming their kids challenging names? Another famous one is the philanthropist Ima Hogg. Not kidding here folks. I actually think I read it was about teaching them humility.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Looks like an alligator to me ................ but I have been out shoveling snow, so what do I know this afternoon?


Oh Oh Dr G., I think you may have snow-madness coming on....there's no gators here, really. Really, really!


----------



## Dr.G.

Part of a turkey?


----------



## KC4

Pulled forward for Y'all's viewing pleasure...


----------



## Dr.G.

Timmy the Turtle?


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Part of a turkey?


No fowl play here of any kind.


----------



## ciaochiao

*Omg!!*



KC4 said:


> Butt Butt Buttt!....No ifs, ands or Butts here.
> 
> But this reminds me - there is a huge grocery chain in the Southern States called HEB....which happens to be the initials of the founder, Harold Edward Butt....can you imagine the teasing he got as a kid? Harry Butt.
> 
> What IS it with wealthy Texans naming their kids challenging names? Another famous one is the philanthropist Ima Hogg. Not kidding here folks. I actually think I read it was about teaching them humility.


:clap::clap::clap::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao:

Hows about the former city comptroller in Regina, Harry Ball....:lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Timmy the Turtle?


No turtles, and I can't remember his name right now, but I don't think it is Timmy, for sure at least NOT "Tiny" Tim.


----------



## ciaochiao

*oh....*

The nose and oral cavity of a fish?? Where's BRYANC when we need him??


----------



## Dr.G.

Sammy the Snake?


----------



## Dr.G.

Could be Sid the Salamander ........... but he is in Vegas for the winter.


----------



## KC4

ciaochiao said:


> The nose and oral cavity of a fish?? Where's BRYANC when we need him??


You got the right body parts identified, but not the right beast. As stated earlier - nothing fishy going on here. 



Dr.G. said:


> Sammy the Snake?


SSSSssssorry, no SSSssssnakes....(remember the character Ka in the original Disney version of Jungle Book? Hilarioussss!)


----------



## Dr.G.

I am off to shovel ............ singing a song (to the tune of "Food, Glorious Food" from "Oliver") --

Snow, glorious snow,
No tulips or crocus.
Snow followed by sleet,
Hail, flurries and slush balls.

What am I???????????????? Tired of Winter.


----------



## Dr.G.

Please tell me that the pic is not of a dog or cat!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Could be Sid the Salamander ........... but he is in Vegas for the winter.


No Salamanders either - think BIGGER!

Speaking of that - need a bigger view?


----------



## SINC

A snail?


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Please tell me that the pic is not of a dog or cat!!!!!!!!!!


Nope! Think BIGGER still.


----------



## SINC

Elephant?


----------



## Dr.G.

An eel?


----------



## KC4

SINC said:


> A snail?


Nope - WAAAAY bigger than a snail.


----------



## Dr.G.

Willy the Singing Whale from Pinochio?


----------



## KC4

SINC said:


> Elephant?


Now you're on the right track...but not quite that big.



Dr.G. said:


> An eel?


Nothing aquatic or even semi aquatic.


----------



## SINC

Hippo?


----------



## Dr.G.

A hippo is semi-aquatic, so a rhino?


----------



## Dr.G.

A cow or a horse?


----------



## SINC

Cow/steer?


----------



## KC4

A slightly expanded view...


----------



## Dr.G.

A Komodo dragon?


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> A hippo is semi-aquatic, so a rhino?


Ta da! That's it! :clap:

Another one of the animals we met a Busch Gardens. We signed up for "Trainer for a Day" and were actually feeding him carrots...he would hold his mouth like that and we would just feed them in. Note the heavy metal pillars on the side of the open gateway. That was for safety - Rhinos are strong enough to push down most conventional fences.


----------



## Dr.G.

An armadillo?


----------



## Dr.G.

That is an amazing pic, KC4. It must has been an amazing experience.


----------



## Dr.G.

I really do have to go out and shovel now, so someone else may take my picture placement turn. Bon chance, mes amis.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> That is an amazing pic, KC4. It must has been an amazing experience.


Thanks! In answer to Vicki's early question, I use a Nikon D50 and D300...both Digital SLRs, with a wide assortment of lenses. I rarely use a flash. As a painter I want natural light and shadows and never use flash with animals because it startles them. You never want to startle a Rhino. 

This was an amazing experience, as I love animals of all kinds. Getting these up close and personal interaction opportunities with all these animals was very expensive and worth every last penny!!


----------



## KC4

Anybody is welcome to post a photo.....I must leave my computer for a bit too....


----------



## KC4

OK - Next!....


----------



## Ottawaman

a bit in a horses mouth?


----------



## Dr.G.

Looks like a cow to me, but I have snow in my eyes.


----------



## KC4

Ottawaman said:


> a bit in a horses mouth?


Close enough OM! That may have been too easy - I should have cropped in closer!



Dr.G. said:


> Looks like a cow to me, but I have snow in my eyes.


Snow Blindness....I'll make sure I tell Esti that, so he is not insulted. ..

Meet Esti (short for something long and Spanish) He's a Spanish warm blood, ridden and trained by my cousin, smooched up excessively by the resident teen, also in the picture. Esti is one of the top 10 dressage horses in Canada...which is unusual for a Spanish breed. The top Dressage sport horses are typically big European warmbloods such as Hanoverians, Trakainers (sp?) and Westphalians, etc .


----------



## Smoothfonzo

That Rhino was interesting, KC. Looks like he was making a face at you, or wanted food, hehe.

Man, hard to keep up with this thread. Whenever I log on, there are 5-10 new pages to look at. 

I'd post one, but I don't have any picture ideas at the moment.


----------



## KC4

A shot of Esti warming up at the Canadian Dressage Finals in Red Deer, Alberta.


----------



## KC4

Smoothfonzo said:


> That Rhino was interesting, KC. Looks like he was making a face at you, or wanted food, hehe.
> 
> Man, hard to keep up with this thread. Whenever I log on, there are 5-10 new pages to look at.
> 
> I'd post one, but I don't have any picture ideas at the moment.


Yep, that was his "Hand over a carrot and put'er here" face. :lmao: How could we resist?


----------



## Ottawaman

What am I?


----------



## Smoothfonzo

Wow, that's small. Looks like a statue of someone riding a horse.


----------



## Ottawaman

no horse
no statue


----------



## KC4

Looks spindly. Is it a sewing machine?


----------



## Ottawaman

very, very close.


----------



## Smoothfonzo

Is thread involved?


----------



## Ottawaman

almost


----------



## Ottawaman

a little more since I'm quibbling...


----------



## Smoothfonzo

Hmmmm, almost. That's very interesting. 

Ok then, can this thing be used to create thread? A bit like when Rumplestiltskin turned his straw into gold?


----------



## Ottawaman

yes, it's a spinning wheel.


----------



## Smoothfonzo

Hot damn, I was just throwing wild guesses around and I didn't think I'd get it, at least so soon.

Ok, here's an image:


----------



## Ottawaman

a nebula?


----------



## Smoothfonzo

Nope, think closer.


----------



## Ottawaman

A meter-ore ?


----------



## Smoothfonzo

Nope. You'll have to think as a whole in order to get this one.


----------



## KC4

A Black HOLE!!!!!!


----------



## Smoothfonzo

Not quite, but it's an interesting answer. I'll say this, it is space related. Maybe this will help make things easier. Although it is what we're looking at that might surprise you. Maybe it's closer to home than you realize.


----------



## KC4

Hah! It's the EYE of GOD, in Space....

Whoot Whoot Whooot!


Space...the FINAL Frontier....


----------



## Niteshooter

Hmm the sun reflecting off the oil oozing out of a beached tanker?


----------



## Ottawaman

A satellite ?


----------



## Smoothfonzo

The eye of god....  If only we were so lucky to snap a photo like that LOL. Although inadvertantly, you just gave yourself another clue.


----------



## Smoothfonzo

Niteshooter said:


> Hmm the sun reflecting off the oil oozing out of a beached tanker?



Nope, it's not a tanker.



Ottawaman said:


> A satellite ?


Getting warmer. But what would a satellite be doing? What's one of things that it does? Do you think it spies just like the eye of god?

Any feel like you need me to zoom out?


----------



## Ottawaman

The satellite is in orbit looking down at earth observing the use of power?


----------



## Smoothfonzo

You're definitely on the right track!

See, I was using your satellite question as a point of reference. It's not the satellite itself that is important, but rather the object it's looking at. 

What the image shows is of a greater concern today more than ever before. Shocking when you realize that we're producing all of it.


----------



## Ottawaman

light pollution?


----------



## ciaochiao

*Migraine*

Hello to the Society of Whatami! I would have to agree with whomever it was a few posts back who said that they leave the thread for a little bit and return to 5-10 pp of posts/pics! I must bow out for a little while and try to get rid of the black hole in my head called a migraine. I thought that looking at my favorite site - ehMac/Whatami, would help the pain but it isn't - through no fault of the thread of course. I'm just going to hope you guys don't got 30 pp by the time I've zapped this pain! Have fun and I was just going to add that I think it's a constellation of stars-it looks like the milky way galaxy but I I know nothing about the Final Frontier! Perhaps it's the sun - which IS the brightest star out there and that pic looks like a star - actually, all you guys are stars - you're all so darn bright! See you later and have fun
Ciaochiao


----------



## ciaochiao

*Ozone hole*

Is it....the hole in earth's ozone layer? Actually, one of the holes, perhaps the largest?


----------



## Smoothfonzo

Ottawaman said:


> light pollution?



Bingo! It's an increasing problem, especially for astronomers to deal with as more and more light gets released into the atmosphere. It's why some skies are darker than others. Fortunately, more and more people are becoming aware of the problem and are fixing it by using different kinds of light fixtures that focus the light downwards rather than upwards

An example of this is Vermont. The government wanted to build a federal prison a few miles away from one of the best astronomical sites, designated a national landmark due to its historical significance. The astronomers fought with the town of Springfield, Vermont to try to persuade them to not build so closely as they were afraid they'd use big powerful spotlights and ruin the skies. In the end, they worked with the town to bring awareness and show it which fixtures would be best in eliminating light pollution. Everyone wins.

This image shows just how much light pollution there is. The concentrated areas of white is where it's worse.


----------



## Ottawaman

What am I?


----------



## SINC

If I had a magnifying glass, I could guess. 

Meantime out of the wild blue yonder, is it an amusement park ride?


----------



## Ottawaman

lol
Not a ride for humans.


----------



## Dr.G.

The CERN particle accelerator?


----------



## Ottawaman

yup, 

Large Hadron Collider nearly ready - The Big Picture - Boston.com


----------



## Dr.G.

Thd cyclotron would make a great ride at Coney Island.


----------



## Dr.G.

That is an incredible picture, O-man.


----------



## Dr.G.

Bon chance, mes amis.


----------



## KC4

The back of two ladies' head's and.....an elephant?


----------



## chimo

Gorillas?


----------



## KC4

WoW! There have been some GREAT images here lately....:clap:

Time for a Score update:
Eggman .......1
SINC ............3
winwintoo... .5 
Ottawaman. .5
Dr. G ...........12.75
The Doug ....2
Screature .....8
Trevor ..........6.5
Bryanc ..........5
KC4 ..............6.25
jawknee ........1
smoothfonzo 3
The G3 man.. 1
Chris .............1
Danalicious... 1
ciaochiao ......6.50
Xiolo..............1
chimo............1

and the rest of you.. ....not a particle!


----------



## Dr.G.

"The back of two ladies' head's" -- correct.

Neither of those two animals.


----------



## Dr.G.

I need to go out and shovel one last time, so I shall give you another piece of the puzzle.


----------



## KC4

It looks like a giant kitten? 
(I'd hate to clean THAT litter box)


----------



## Dr.G.

Not a giant kitten, if there is such a beast.


----------



## KC4

A Giant dog?


----------



## Dr.G.

Sort of. His nick name is "the gentle giant".


----------



## KC4

A Newfoundland!


----------



## Dr.G.

No. Good guess, however. Correct province .......... in part.


----------



## Dr.G.

I do have to go out and shovel and take my dogs out. So, I shall give KC4 .75 points, in that she did get the idea of a dog, but the correct name of our province is The Province of Newfoundland and Labrador. This is a painting of the famous dachshund, Jack, and the painting is hung in the National Art Gallery in Berlin.


----------



## KC4

What am I?


----------



## The G3 Man

KC4 said:


> What am I?


part of a sattelite?


----------



## Ottawaman

Cement truck?


----------



## KC4

The G3 Man said:


> part of a sattelite?


Nope



Ottawaman said:


> Cement truck?


Yep! Very good O-Man! You're up!


----------



## KC4

Time for a Score update:
Eggman .......1
SINC ............3
winwintoo... .5 
Ottawaman....6
Dr. G ...........12.75
The Doug ....2
Screature .....8
Trevor ..........6.5
Bryanc ..........5
KC4 ..............7
jawknee ........1
smoothfonzo 3
The G3 man.. 1
Chris .............1
Danalicious... 1
ciaochiao ......6.50
Xiolo..............1
chimo............1

and the rest of you.. ....Zippo!


----------



## KC4

What am I?


----------



## Dr.G.

Looks like the arm of a mechanical gate ............... for Area 61.


----------



## Dr.G.

Could be the toll booth arm for Highway 61 Revisited .................. 

YouTube - Bob Dylan - Highway 61 Revisited


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Looks like the arm of a mechanical gate ............... for Area 61.


No gates, but there are 8 arms in the big picture!



Dr.G. said:


> Could be the toll booth arm for Highway 61 Revisited ..................
> 
> YouTube - Bob Dylan - Highway 61 Revisited


No highways, but it is up high. Great song....

"Now the fifth daughter on the twelfth night
Told the first father that things weren't right
My complexion she said is much too WHITE
He said come here and step into the light he says hmm you're right"


----------



## Dr.G.

Could be one of those octo-rides, the ones with 8 arms that bring the bucket of screaming kids up and down.


----------



## Dr.G.

Parts of a high-rise construction crane?


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Could be one of those octo-rides, the ones with 8 arms that bring the bucket of screaming kids up and down.


OK - not an Octo-ride....but it is "ridden".



Dr.G. said:


> Parts of a high-rise construction crane?


No cranes, mechanical or avian.


----------



## Dr.G.

The extension arm that they use in the fire department to raise a rescue bin up to a window in a high rise apartment?


----------



## Dr.G.

A mechanical spider, a prototype for a new toy .............. or space robot for Mars exploration.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> The extension arm that they use in the fire department to raise a rescue bin up to a window in a high rise apartment?


No, fires would be an unlikely cause for the use of this item.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sorry, KC4, have to leave now. Great clues.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> A mechanical spider, a prototype for a new toy .............. or space robot for Mars exploration.


Not a toy, not a space robot and no spiders.....BUT...there would probably be a lot of SPYDERS around.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Sorry, KC4, have to leave now. Great clues.


"No worries, mate!" 

The game will wait - either for more players or for your return from the MOUNDS OF SNOW!


----------



## Dr.G.

Parts of a Spyder racing cycle?


----------



## chimo

Some part of a ski-lift?


----------



## Dr.G.

No more snow shoveling for me today ......... I hope. Going to take my Snow Spyder out for a spin.

Wheels.ca - Along came a three-wheeled Spyder - Canada's Most Trusted Auto Resource


----------



## Dr.G.

Chimo has the best speculation so far. Keep going, mon ami.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Parts of a Spyder racing cycle?


Hahah! They look like a lot of fun. 



chimo said:


> Some part of a ski-lift?


BINGO! See- eight arms - just like I said!
Spyder is a very popular brand of ski wear, especially ski-racing wear. 
Australians seem to staff every ski hill around here, how about elsewhere?


----------



## Ottawaman

Good clues.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good clues and a good speculation on the part of Chimo.


----------



## chimo

Thanks, Dr.G.
I have to say that Google was my friend. I saw some ski-wear hits and made a guess.

Here goes a new one:


----------



## SINC

A wolf?


----------



## Chris

Well, it looks like a canine of some sort. Of course, as the proud owner of a white dog, I am biased!


----------



## chimo

Not a wolf or a dog.


----------



## SINC

A goat?


----------



## winwintoo

An emu or ostrich?


----------



## chimo

Not an emu or ostrich.

Not with a goat, not with a ... slipping into Dr Suess....

Time for another pic:


----------



## Chris

An Arctic Hare?


----------



## Ottawaman

owl?


----------



## chimo

Chris said:


> An Arctic Hare?


Ladies and gentlemen, we have a winner! Great guess!


----------



## KC4

Time for a Score update:
Eggman .......1
SINC ............3
winwintoo... .5 
Ottawaman....6
Dr. G ...........12.75
The Doug ....2
Screature .....8
Trevor ..........6.5
Bryanc ..........5
KC4 ..............7
jawknee ........1
smoothfonzo 3
The G3 man.. 1
Chris .............2
Danalicious... 1
ciaochiao ......6.50
Xiolo..............1
chimo.............2

and the rest of you.. .... Nary a hare!
__________________


----------



## KC4

That's an interesting Arctic hare shot Chimo - I did not know that they had such long legs and stood up on them like that!

Chris, you wanna post a picture puzzle? You have dibs since you guessed it.


----------



## Chris

I...I...feel so honoured, and thank all the little bunnies who made this possible! 

I'm at work right now, and can't grab a photo right away. If someone else wants to step up with something, please do so. I'll catch up later on.


----------



## chef-ryan

*i'll toss in a pic ..*

Hello all here's my first try and it was a quick job so i dunno if it should be hard to guess.. good luck


----------



## DempsyMac

pink Wax?


----------



## chef-ryan

nope not wax


----------



## SINC

A leaf from an exotic plant?


----------



## chef-ryan

nope but your slowly getting close .. it is a living thing


----------



## SINC

An aquatic animal perhaps?


----------



## chef-ryan

nope... land based


----------



## Xiolo

pig snout?


----------



## chef-ryan

a lil closer... but still miles away ... but i am heading out so sorry if someone get's it while i am out... good luck


----------



## KC4

Pulling the image forward...


----------



## Dr.G.

Looks like the tongue of one of my dogs.


----------



## Dr.G.

Trying to get a doxie pup to say "Ahhhhhhhhhh" is not as easy as it sounds. Thus, the blurry pic.


----------



## DempsyMac

I think you got it there


----------



## Dr.G.

TR, I would be shocked if the actual pic is of a doxie tongue. My wife nearly lost a finger trying to get the pup to say "Ahhhhhhhhhhhhh". 

Could be a dog or cat tongue. We shall see.


----------



## chef-ryan

well it is a dog tounge


----------



## KC4

Can you show us the whole pic please chef?


----------



## chef-ryan

sorry .. was having issues getting the picture on here


----------



## Dr.G.

That is one cute dog, chef-ryan.


----------



## Dr.G.

I don't have a picture handy. If someone wants to guess the name of the dog I posted in #1398, that would be a great guess. Hint -- we call him "Monkey Boy" now that he has grown up.


----------



## KC4

What kind of dog is that chef? I like the harlequin color pattern.

Ummm, Doxie name....Mr.Banana? or Louie (from the Jungle Book's King Louie)


----------



## chef-ryan

i dont know... i found it on google..lol


----------



## KC4

Time for a Score update:
Eggman .......1
SINC ............3
winwintoo... .5 
Ottawaman....6
Dr. G ...........13.75
The Doug ....2
Screature .....8
Trevor ..........6.5
Bryanc ..........5
KC4 ..............7
jawknee ........1
smoothfonzo 3
The G3 man.. 1
Chris .............2
Danalicious... 1
ciaochiao ......6.50
Xiolo..............1
chimo.............2

and the rest of you.. .... Not a lick!


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4, sorry, it had nothing to do with The Jungle Book. Actually, he was named after an ballplayer who used to play the outfield for the Brooklyn Dodgers.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4, you always come up with the most creative "and the rest of you ........." phrases when you post the results.


----------



## screature

KC4 said:


> What kind of dog is that chef? I like the harlequin color pattern.
> 
> Ummm, Doxie name....Mr.Banana? or Louie (from the Jungle Book's King Louie)



Looks like a shih tzu to me KC4. This is a picture of a shih tzu:


----------



## Dr.G.

Yes, it does look like a shih tzu to me as well.


----------



## KC4

Oh very cute - thanks for the info.

Here's the next puzzle - have fun guessing while I go cook dinna!


----------



## chimo

Well, it looks like an ear - but of what....... perhaps a llama or a cat?


----------



## KC4

chimo said:


> Well, it looks like an ear - but of what....... perhaps a llama or a cat?


No llama, no ccat!


----------



## DR Hannon

Hamster ear or maybe a mouse.


----------



## SINC

Looks like the ear of a bat to me.


----------



## Dr.G.

Looks like a statue of a cat standing on a bed of white fur.


----------



## Ottawaman

A piece of crap stuck to a cat's ass.


----------



## The G3 Man

panda ear?


----------



## Niteshooter

Ottawaman said:


> A piece of crap stuck to a cat's ass.


Hmmm that was my first thought as well. XX)

Maybe a monkey's paw?


----------



## KC4

DR Hannon said:


> Hamster ear or maybe a mouse.





SINC said:


> Looks like the ear of a bat to me.


You two have the ear part identified, but not the owner.



Dr.G. said:


> Looks like a statue of a cat standing on a bed of white fur.


Statue no, cat no, whit fur - yes!



Ottawaman said:


> A piece of crap stuck to a cat's ass.


:lmao: NO



The G3 Man said:


> panda ear?


Panda? It's not POSSible.


----------



## KC4

Niteshooter said:


> Hmmm that was my first thought as well. XX)
> 
> Maybe a monkey's paw?


...and no monkeying around, either.


----------



## SINC

A possum's ear?


----------



## winwintoo

a toy unicorn?


----------



## Ottawaman

An insect sucking blood?


----------



## Dr.G.

A lucky rabbit's foot ...........


----------



## Dr.G.

Not lucky for the rabbit, mind you, just for the owner.


----------



## KC4

SINC said:


> A possum's ear?


TA DA! Very good SINC! Your turn to try and stump us. 

This is a baby possum, captured momentarily (by our neighbor) in our back yard in Texas. We let him saunter off moments after his picture was taken. 

Can you guess what 80's TV character was inspired by this little guy's features?


----------



## Ottawaman

Alf?


----------



## KC4

Ottawaman said:


> Alf?


EXACTLY! I used to love that show and how he was always trying to eat the family cat.


----------



## SINC

Sorry, I got sidetracked, here you go:


----------



## KC4

Looks like a composite marble surface.


----------



## SINC

KC4 said:


> Looks like a composite marble surface.


It does indeed, but no, not marble.


----------



## DempsyMac

is it rock?


----------



## chimo

It kind of looks like a sewn animal hide.


----------



## SINC

Trevor Robertson said:


> is it rock?


It is indeed.



chimo said:


> It kind of looks like a sewn animal hide.


Nope, not animal.


----------



## Dr.G.

Looks like an view of Mount Rushmore ............. TR's chin?


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Looks like an view of Mount Rushmore ............. TR's chin?


Very good. :clap:


----------



## chimo

Wow, great guess!


----------



## winwintoo

*Is our "history" a "mystery"?*

Are there any history buffs in the group?

One of the 99¢ movie rentals on iTunes this week is "The Good, The Bad, and The Ugly". Movies like this show the American west as a wild and dangerous place with everybody wearing a gun and shooting each other for little reason. Is there any truth in these stories? Why are there so few similar stories about the Canadian west in the same time period. Were we just better at suppressing the truth or did we indeed begin as a nation of compliant, co-operative folk?











> In the last and the best installment of his so-called “Dollars” trilogy of Sergio Leone-directed “spaghetti westerns,” Clint Eastwood reprised the role of a taciturn, enigmatic loner. Here he searches for a cache of stolen gold against rivals the Bad (Lee Van Cleef), a ruthless bounty hunter, and the Ugly (Eli Wallach), a Mexican bandit. Though dubbed “the Good,” Eastwood’s character is not much better than his opponents—he is just smarter and shoots faster. The film’s title reveals its ironic attitude toward the canonized heroes of the classical western. “The real West was the world of violence, fear, and brutal instincts,” claimed Leone. “In pursuit of profit there is no such thing as good and evil, generosity or deviousness; everything depends on chance, and not the best wins but the luckiest.” Immensely entertaining and beautifully shot in Techniscope by Tonino Delli Colli, the movie is a virtually definitive “spaghetti western,” rivaled only by Leone’s own Once Upon a Time in the West (1968)


----------



## chimo

Hi, was it your intent to start a new thread? If not, I guess: "a movie poster". 



winwintoo said:


> Are there any history buffs in the group?
> 
> One of the 99¢ movie rentals on iTunes this week is "The Good, The Bad, and The Ugly". Movies like this show the American west as a wild and dangerous place with everybody wearing a gun and shooting each other for little reason. Is there any truth in these stories? Why are there so few similar stories about the Canadian west in the same time period. Were we just better at suppressing the truth or did we indeed begin as a nation of compliant, co-operative folk?


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, more like Washington's chest.

Yes, it was a lucky guess, but I just saw "National Treasure: Book of Secrets" which has a scene at Mount Rushmore. It is the same sort of stone as Sinc's pic.


----------



## winwintoo

chimo said:


> Hi, was it your intent to start a new thread? If not, I guess: "a movie poster".


Good guess 

I just can't fool you guys can I 

Yes, it was my intent to start a new thread, sigh.

Carry on folks, don't mind me...........


----------



## KC4

Time for a Score update:
Eggman .......1
SINC ............3
winwintoo... .5 
Ottawaman....6
Dr. G ...........14.75
The Doug ....2
Screature .....8
Trevor ..........6.5
Bryanc ..........5
KC4 ..............7
jawknee ........1
smoothfonzo 3
The G3 man.. 1
Chris .............2
Danalicious... 1
ciaochiao ......6.50
Xiolo..............1
chimo.............2

and the rest of you.. ....you've been stonewalled!
__________________


----------



## Dr.G.

Speaking of walls........................


----------



## DempsyMac

okay what is that Cop doing to the boy?


----------



## Dr.G.

Nothing. It is an historic picture.


----------



## screature

Are the spectators witnessing a sporting event?


----------



## Dr.G.

yes


----------



## Ottawaman

Jackie Robinson?


----------



## Dr.G.

No.


----------



## Dr.G.

It is an historic picture of an historic moment in sports.


----------



## Dr.G.

I have made mention of this moment/event many times in the Shangri-la Clubhouse thread. Scan through a few of the past postings, usually written in the Fall, to see the answer.


----------



## Dr.G.

"To know me is to love me," said Obama when asked by the AP's Nedra Pickler about how he will overcome Sen. Hillary Clinton’s, D-N.Y., advantage in the national polls.

To know me is to know the rationale underlying my selections for this thread.


----------



## Dr.G.

"East side ......... west side ............... "


----------



## Dr.G.

Kiefer Sutherland could probably relate to the picture, if you catch my drift.


----------



## Dr.G.

I am running out of hints and clues, folks.


----------



## Ottawaman

24 inning major league baseball game?


----------



## KC4

Is it in Ebbet's field?


----------



## Dr.G.

Good speculation, O-man, but not correct.


----------



## Dr.G.

Correct city, KC4, incorrect ball park and team.


----------



## Dr.G.

This should give it away. Remember, I need the actual event.


----------



## Dr.G.

Folks, this was a once in a lifetime event, and it was captured on TV as well as this historic picture.


----------



## Dr.G.

Am I being too cryptic in my clues??? I am sure one of you would "catch" on to the hints I was providing to all of you.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Say hey" ............... anyone still out there????


----------



## Dr.G.

Am I the only New Yorker in this thread??????????


----------



## Dr.G.

Good luck. Don't all rush to type in your answers.


----------



## Dr.G.

I'll use the time code to determine who is first with their correct answer.


----------



## Dr.G.

Folks, we are taking about baseball ................ a spectacular moment in baseball ............. in New York City ......................... in the black and white era ............................


----------



## Xiolo

willie mays, 1954!


----------



## Dr.G.

Thank you, Xiolo. What is the historic event for full credit?


----------



## Dr.G.

Here is the full pic.


----------



## Xiolo

Game 1, 1954 world series, Giants and the Indians.

any other field and it would've been a home run...

For those of you unfamiliar with "The Catch"
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Catch_(baseball)


----------



## Dr.G.

Got it, Xiolo. Full credit and my heartfelt thanks for getting it correct. Kudos, mon ami.

YouTube - Willie Mays the Catch


----------



## Dr.G.

Of course, all Giant fans (I was born a Giant fan and still root for them) name this as their #1 great moment in NY Giant history.

YouTube - The Shot Heard 'Round The World


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> "Say hey" ............... anyone still out there????


We were all out madly surfing for Baseball Sports Historic Moment Brooklyn...Not being a sporthead - I couldn't even hazard a guess!!!

Good one Xiolo! You're up next to stump us if you want to!


----------



## Xiolo

Dr.G. said:


> Of course, all Giant fans (I was born a Giant fan and still root for them) name this as their #1 great moment in NY Giant history.
> 
> YouTube - The Shot Heard 'Round The World


Quality.

I'm having some power issues due to a winter storm, but I'll try and get a pic up shortly.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good luck with the flooding situation, Xiolo.


----------



## Xiolo

Thanks Dr. G. My house is far enough away that it isn't a risk to me. But I have a ton of relatives with farms south of Winnipeg that I'm worried about.

Onto lighter things though.... Or maybe not so light? beejacon


----------



## DempsyMac

looks like a dog's nose to me, but could just be that everything on the thread has gone to the dogs.


----------



## Xiolo

Trevor Robertson said:


> looks like a dog's nose to me, but could just be that everything on the thread has gone to the dogs.


Not a dog's nose.


----------



## chimo

An emu?


----------



## DempsyMac

are the stringy looking things hair?

PS in reading my last post I can see that my sarcasm may have not come across as thick as I intended it I did not mean in any way that this is not the best Forum thread on the internet!!


----------



## winwintoo

I think it's the eyelashes of a Manitoba mosquito.


----------



## winwintoo

chimo said:


> An emu?


:clap::clap:

You forgot to say "or an ostrich"


----------



## Xiolo

chimo said:


> An emu?


Not an emu (nor an ostrich)


Trevor Robertson said:


> are the stringy looking things hair?
> 
> PS in reading my last post I can see that my sarcasm may have not come across as thick as I intended it I did not mean in any way that this is not the best Forum thread on the internet!!


they are hair, and this is the best forum thread on the internet.


winwintoo said:


> I think it's the eyelashes of a Manitoba mosquito.


not the eyelashes on a Manitoba mosquito, though you are closer to the right size range


----------



## Smoothfonzo

Does it belong to something that flies?


----------



## Xiolo

Smoothfonzo said:


> Does it belong to something that flies?


it does not


----------



## screature

Is it a wild animal?


----------



## Xiolo

it isn't typically referred to as a wild animal, but technically i guess it would be. less so an animal though.


----------



## screature

Hmm, it is a nose though isn't it?


----------



## Xiolo

nope, not a nose.


----------



## screature

Is it part of a living creature?


----------



## Xiolo

Here's an expanded view.


----------



## Xiolo

screature said:


> Is it part of a living creature?


yes


----------



## screature

It's a spider?


----------



## Dr.G.

A fly?


----------



## Xiolo

i knew i gave too much away...

Congrats, it is a spider. He's kinda creepy and gross.


----------



## Dr.G.

Would not want to wake up with one of those on my pillow.


----------



## screature

Woo Hoo!! Somebody else can take my turn, we just had a guest arrive so I won't have time to monitor people's response to whatever I post. It was a good one Xiolo!


----------



## KC4

Xiolo said:


> i knew i gave too much away...
> 
> Congrats, it is a spider. He's kinda creepy and gross.


Hahah! Actually, he's kinda cute (but I still wouldn't want to pick him up) - looks like a mexican banded tarantula...ARRRRRRRIBA! 

Screature - you're up if you want to be!


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4, we anxiously await your creative closing line re those who have yet "to catch" a point. I guess your creativity is catching.


----------



## Chris

Well, since I owe the thread one, here goes...

A bit larger than my previous efforts for Ciaochiao's eyes sake!


----------



## Xiolo

the side of a bench? like one of those wrought-iron ones with the wooden slat seats?


----------



## SINC

An outdoor BBQ?


----------



## Dr.G.

A fancy iron works for a bench or chair? The arm rest part.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sorry, I did not even see Xiolo's post. Mea culpa.


----------



## Chris

That didn't take long! Well done Xiolo! This bench is located on my verandah. A pleasant place to while away some time on a hot summer day!

The first shot is from the angle of the posted crop, while the second shows it in all its glory!


----------



## Xiolo

Dr.G. said:


> Sorry, I did not even see Xiolo's post. Mea culpa.


Yes! I beat Dr. G! 

That's 3 for me! 

Alright, I'll have another one up shortly.


----------



## Dr.G.

Xiolo, you are on a hot streak. Keep it up. Kudos, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Chris, that seems like a nice spot on a warm summer's day.


----------



## Xiolo

Here's a fun little one.


----------



## Dr.G.

It is most likely wood, as in a fence, but I first thought of cookies.


----------



## Xiolo

i think that last one pulled me ahead of a couple of folks, and tied me up with SINC and smoothfonzo.


----------



## Xiolo

Dr.G. said:


> It is most likely wood, as in a fence, but I first thought of cookies.


mmmm...cookies. but no.

made of wood, it is.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cedar shake siding or roofing?


----------



## Dr.G.

It's Willie Mays sitting on Chris' bench!!!!!!


----------



## SINC

Looks like a raft made from pallets to me??


----------



## Dr.G.

Shingles on a side of a house.


----------



## KC4

Time for a Score update:
Eggman .......1
SINC ............3
winwintoo... .5 
Ottawaman....6
Dr. G ...........14.75
The Doug ....2
Screature .....8
Trevor ..........6.5
Bryanc ..........5
KC4 ..............7
jawknee ........1
smoothfonzo 3
The G3 man.. 1
Chris .............2
Danalicious... 1
ciaochiao ......6.50
Xiolo..............3
chimo.............2

and the rest of you.. ....you're on the bench!
__________________


----------



## KC4

I'm guessing it's a gate.


----------



## Dr.G.

"and the rest of you.. ....you're on the bench!" Another KC Classic.


----------



## Dr.G.

That's a good guess, KC4.


----------



## Dr.G.

I assume that it is not just an ordinary wood pile, or a box.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clues ............. we need clues .................


----------



## KC4

The resident teen says it's a ladder....and even further defined it as "of a tree house" .


----------



## Xiolo

Dr.G. said:


> Cedar shake siding or roofing?


nothing to do with a house


Dr.G. said:


> It's Willie Mays sitting on Chris' bench!!!!!!


:clap:


SINC said:


> Looks like a raft made from pallets to me??


not a raft, nor made of pallets, but does go in the water


Dr.G. said:


> Shingles on a side of a house.


no, sir.


KC4 said:


> I'm guessing it's a gate.


Not a gate.


Dr.G. said:


> I assume that it is not just an ordinary wood pile, or a box.


hehe, no, not just an ordinary pile of wood, nor a box


Dr.G. said:


> Clues ............. we need clues .................


I leave for 10 minutes and look what happens.  there is a clue in my response to SINC's guess.

2 more posts and I'll put up a slightly expanded view on the next page. but not too much, i don't want to give it away like last time.


----------



## Dr.G.

A wharf?


----------



## Dr.G.

Or those things that people on a lake have going out into the water so kids can swim or fish?


----------



## Dr.G.

A dock?


----------



## SINC

Pulled image forward.

It's a pier or dock.


----------



## Xiolo

often found on a wharf (is there a difference between a wharf and a dock?)


----------



## Dr.G.

"Or those things that people on a lake have going out into the water so kids can swim or fish?" Thanks, Sinc, pier was the word I was looking for in the brain of mine ............... that can't stop thinking of cookies.


----------



## Xiolo

SINC said:


> Pulled image forward.
> 
> It's a pier or dock.


Sorry, SINC. I wasn't fast enough with my expanded pic. 

pier, dock, wharf? a difference? 
but no, none of them.


----------



## Dr.G.

Looks like a draw bridge.


----------



## Dr.G.

A lobster trap?


----------



## SINC

A beaver or muskrat trap?


----------



## Dr.G.

"pier, dock, wharf? a difference?" -- big difference, at least here in Newfoundland and Labrador ............... where they make great cookies.


----------



## Xiolo

Dr.G. said:


> Looks like a draw bridge.


no


SINC said:


> A beaver or muskrat trap?


no


Dr.G. said:


> A lobster trap?


yes!

my next hint was, "you'd find this close to Dr.G's home"


----------



## Dr.G.

The siding on a dock or a wharf to keep the boats from bumping into the side where they tie up for the night.


----------



## Xiolo

Dr.G. said:


> "pier, dock, wharf? a difference?" -- big difference, at least here in Newfoundland and Labrador ............... where they make great cookies.


alright, alright, enough with the cookies. my house is void of them. :-(

could you explain the difference Dr.G, if it's simple?
Congrats btw.


----------



## SINC

With Manitoba as a location, lobsters did not enter my mind, thus the beaver, muskrat guess. As an aside, I hate lobster.


----------



## Dr.G.

A pier is for people to walk out upon, going over the water. A dock is for small boats and a wharf are for bigger boats. At least this is what was explained to me when I first came to NL.


----------



## Xiolo

SINC said:


> With Manitoba as a location, lobsters did not enter my mind, thus the beaver, muskrat guess. As an aside, I hate lobster.


Growing up in Yellowknife, I had many friends from out East, and was out there a few years back. Beautiful place. I love the smell down by the docks/wharves/piers.


----------



## Xiolo

Dr.G. said:


> A pier is for people to walk out upon, going over the water. A dock is for small boats and a wharf are for bigger boats. At least this is what was explained to me when I first came to NL.


thanks. that sounds believable.


----------



## Dr.G.

I am with Sinc in my dislike for lobster ............ too much work for too little food. My wife, who is from Calgary, is anxiously awaiting the start of the lobster season once again so that she can "get a feed of lobster".


----------



## Dr.G.

Xiolo, where was that pic taken? Those are very new traps, not used yet. If you see ones that have been used and winter over until the next season, they don't look as clean as the ones in your pic.


----------



## Dr.G.

"alright, alright, enough with the cookies. my house is void of them." I know. I am on a diet and I am within walking distance of a Tim Hortons. Must resist temptation .....................


----------



## Xiolo

Dr.G. said:


> Xiolo, where was that pic taken? Those are very new traps, not used yet. If you see ones that have been used and winter over until the next season, they don't look as clean as the ones in your pic.


My friend took the photo. I didn't have a digital camera at the time, so I only have 35mm shots from my trip. Looking at it makes me want to go back.


----------



## Xiolo

Do you have a fun picture for us Dr. G? Though I'm heading out for a bit, and you guys will probably have gone through 3 by the time I get back.


----------



## Dr.G.

Actually, I was going to take my dogs out and call it a night. Thus, someone else may take my place. I'll do something tomorrow. Paix, mes ami.


----------



## KC4

SINC said:


> As an aside, I hate lobster.



The feeling's probably mutual, SINC!


----------



## KC4

What am I?


----------



## Xiolo

the base of a barber chair?


----------



## KC4

Xiolo said:


> the base of a barber chair?


Nope - wouldn't want too much hair around this.


----------



## chimo

Part of a jukebox? Looks like the metal molding around a coin slot.


----------



## KC4

Awwwwwwwww....i was hoping that this one would be harder because it's so retro.

Yes, Chimo is correct - It's table top juke box at Johnny Rocket's Burger Joint in Orlando Florida.


----------



## chimo

Great photo! Lucky guess...

OK, here's a new one:


----------



## Chris

Looks like a piece of wood with strapping to hold it together.....

A crate?


----------



## Chris

Or a gate latch?


----------



## chimo

Chris said:


> Looks like a piece of wood with strapping to hold it together.....
> 
> A crate?


I'll need a little more detail....


----------



## chimo

Chris said:


> Or a gate latch?


Not a gate or a crate.


----------



## DR Hannon

Looks like something that the Mennonites use on the carriages, the work ones not the sunday best.


----------



## chimo

DR Hannon said:


> Looks like something that the Mennonites use on the carriages, the work ones not the sunday best.


Still cold. Here's another pic that might help.


----------



## DR Hannon

some sort of bridge?


----------



## chimo

DR Hannon said:


> some sort of bridge?


A bridge is correct! Any guess on the type?


----------



## DR Hannon

rail?


----------



## chimo

DR Hannon said:


> rail?


100% !!

It's a pick from this decommissioned rail bridge.


----------



## Xiolo

Congrats DR Hannon!


----------



## KC4

Time for a Score update:
Eggman .......1
SINC ............3
winwintoo... .5 
Ottawaman....6
Dr. G ...........15.75
The Doug ....2
Screature .....8
Trevor ..........6.5
Bryanc ..........5
KC4 ..............7
jawknee ........1
smoothfonzo 3
The G3 man.. 1
Chris .............2
Danalicious... 1
ciaochiao ......6.50
Xiolo..............3
chimo.............3

Aaaand (drum roll please....) New to the score-board..
DR Hannon.....1

and the rest of you.. ....you're off the rails!
__________________


----------



## DR Hannon

Wow, I did it. I hope this is not to easy.


----------



## chef-ryan

i get the feelin it is either a close up of a butterfly wing ( the ones with the fake eyes), or as crazy as it sounds it looks like a small burn on a leaf.


----------



## DR Hannon

Chef-ryan, you would be correct. It is a butterfly!!! I suppose it was to easy.


----------



## KC4

DR Hannon said:


> Chef-ryan, you would be correct. It is a butterfly!!! I suppose it was to easy.


Great picture DR ! It might have helped that your photo file name shows as Butterfly2.jpg!..It's best to rename them something else prior to uploading....

OK Chef - your turn if you want.


----------



## screature

KC4 said:


> Time for a Score update:
> Eggman .......1
> SINC ............3
> winwintoo... .5
> Ottawaman....6
> Dr. G ...........15.75
> The Doug ....2
> Screature .....8
> Trevor ..........6.5
> Bryanc ..........5
> KC4 ..............7
> jawknee ........1
> smoothfonzo 3
> The G3 man.. 1
> Chris .............2
> Danalicious... 1
> ciaochiao ......6.50
> Xiolo..............3
> chimo.............3
> 
> Aaaand (drum roll please....) New to the score-board..
> DR Hannon.....1
> 
> and the rest of you.. ....you're off the rails!
> __________________


KC4 I got the spider from yesterday afternoon, I believe I should have 9 now, thanks.


----------



## KC4

screature said:


> KC4 I got the spider from yesterday afternoon, I believe I should have 9 now, thanks.


OOPS! Yup - thanks! You are right - corrected score update comin' right up!


----------



## KC4

Time for a Score update (corrected):
Eggman .......1
SINC ............3
winwintoo.....5 
Ottawaman....6
Dr. G ...........15.75
The Doug ....2
Screature .....9
Trevor ..........6.5
Bryanc ..........5
KC4 ..............7
jawknee ........1
smoothfonzo 3
The G3 man.. 1
Chris .............2
Danalicious... 1
ciaochiao ......6.50
Xiolo..............3
chimo.............3
DR Hannon.....1

and the rest of you.. ....you're off the rails!


----------



## KC4

*Whatami News*

I have asked our Mayor if anything can be done to keep our Whatami score (and possibly the rules) as a sticky (or something similar) at the top of each page....Hopefully he's devising a solution now.


----------



## screature

Hey that's great KC4. Did you ever think when you started this thread you were going to be creating a new phenomena here on ehMac?


----------



## Dr.G.

"Hey that's great KC4. Did you ever think when you started this thread you were going to be creating a new phenomena here on ehMac? " Good point, Screature. This could turn into another Shangri-la Clubhouse thread.


----------



## Dr.G.

What about chef-ryan's point for the butterfly .............. or did that point just flutter away. KC4, your creativity is addictive.


----------



## SINC

Hope no one minds, but since nothing is happening, I will volunteer to post an item to get things going today.


----------



## KC4

screature said:


> Hey that's great KC4. Did you ever think when you started this thread you were going to be creating a new phenomena here on ehMac?


( as you've said before) C'est fun ça!!
I never imagined that it would last this long. I was just looking to create a little fun interaction. 



Dr.G. said:


> "Hey that's great KC4. Did you ever think when you started this thread you were going to be creating a new phenomena here on ehMac? " Good point, Screature. This could turn into another Shangri-la Clubhouse thread.


Yes, it has over 10K views already! Amazing!



Dr.G. said:


> What about chef-ryan's point for the butterfly .............. or did that point just flutter away. KC4, your creativity is addictive.


Oooh, good catch, thanks ...and we have another addition to the score board too!


----------



## KC4

SINC, is it a cinnamon stick?


----------



## KC4

Time for a Score update (corrected - again):
Eggman .......1
SINC ............3
winwintoo.....5 
Ottawaman....6
Dr. G ...........15.75
The Doug ....2
Screature .....9
Trevor ..........6.5
Bryanc ..........5
KC4 ..............7
jawknee ........1
smoothfonzo 3
The G3 man.. 1
Chris .............2
Danalicious... 1
ciaochiao ......6.50
Xiolo..............3
chimo.............3
DR Hannon.....1

aaaand...new to the illustrious scoreboard roster...

chef-ryan........1

and the rest of you.. ....did you bug off??
__________________


----------



## screature

Looks like some sort of polished wood on the sides but broken off at the top of what we can see.


----------



## Chris

I'm thinking that it's more of a petrified wood.


----------



## screature

Yep could be.


----------



## SINC

KC4 said:


> SINC, is it a cinnamon stick?


No, not spicy enough.



screature said:


> Looks like some sort of polished wood on the sides but broken off at the top of what we can see.


It does indeed.



Chris said:


> I'm thinking that it's more of a petrified wood.


Nope, not petrified.



screature said:


> Yep could be.


Alas, non.


----------



## chimo

How about the top of a cane?


----------



## SINC

chimo said:


> How about the top of a cane?


Hmm, interesting guess, but no, not the top of a cane.


----------



## KC4

Anything to do with wood or nut?


----------



## SINC

KC4 said:


> Anything to do with wood or nut?


It is wood, but not any nuts involved, although some might consider its users nuts.


----------



## Chris

part of the bowl of a pipe?


----------



## screature

You answered KC4 that a cinnamon stick wasn't spicy enough. Does it have something to do with spicy food or food preparation?


----------



## SINC

Chris said:


> part of the bowl of a pipe?


Yepper! :clap:


----------



## Chris

Ooh! Nice stem! :lmao:

I'll look for another pic, but if someone wants to step in, please feel free!


----------



## chimo

Doh! I thought of a pipe bowl, but it didn't look hollowed out so I tossed that idea out. Great object and a great guess Chris!


----------



## KC4

chimo said:


> Doh! I thought of a pipe bowl, but it didn't look hollowed out so I tossed that idea out. Great object and a great guess Chris!


Yeah, that's happened to me a couple of times...I ignored my first instinct - talked myself out of it - only to find out, later,, that I was right! AAAAAAAARRRRGGGGHHH!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

I did that with the red fire hydrant, figuring that everyone would think I was a fool for making such a dumb speculation. When it was a fire hydrant, all I could say was a lame Homer Simpson "Dooooohhh!!!"


----------



## DR Hannon

KC4 said:


> Great picture DR ! It might have helped that your photo file name shows as Butterfly2.jpg!..It's best to rename them something else prior to uploading....
> 
> OK Chef - your turn if you want.


Man, do I ever feel dumb. LOL, oh well.


----------



## Chris

Okay, I got one! No hints, yet!


----------



## Xiolo

lets start it off with the moon?


----------



## Chris

Well, who needs hints? Right on, Xiolo!

This pic was posted in honour of the IYA - The International Year of Astronomy and their daily podcast, the 365 Days of Astronomy!


----------



## KC4

Man you guys are QUICK! Xiolo - you next if you want to post one....

Time for a Score update :
Eggman .......1
SINC ............3
winwintoo.....5 
Ottawaman....6
Dr. G ...........15.75
The Doug ....2
Screature .....9
Trevor ..........6.5
Bryanc ..........5
KC4 ..............7
jawknee ........1
smoothfonzo 3
The G3 man.. 1
Chris .............3
Danalicious... 1
ciaochiao ......6.50
Xiolo..............4
chimo.............3
DR Hannon.....1
chef-ryan........1

and the rest of you.. ...toooo da MOON!
__________________


----------



## KC4

BTW - Cool lunar shot Chris!


----------



## Smoothfonzo

I took a similar shot of the moon using my 2.1megapixel camera. Turned out great, and everyone had told me it couldn't be done with a point and shoot camera like that.


----------



## KC4

Smoothfonzo said:


> I took a similar shot of the moon using my 2.1megapixel camera. Turned out great, and everyone had told me it couldn't be done with a point and shoot camera like that.


:lmao:Ya gotta love it when you prove everybody wrong!:clap: 

Maybe you can sneak that pic in here sometime in the future and try and stump us with it!beejacon


----------



## Smoothfonzo

Actually I just posted it in the Photography thread for your viewing pleasure


----------



## winwintoo

I've finally got my work caught up so I can have some fun. Hope nobody minds if I post this. This is a small grab from the original image, but I've blown it up a bit so there's more to see. Blowing it up probably won't help you identify what it is though.


----------



## Xiolo

thanks for posting winwintoo. i got the last one, but i didn't think i would. i saw it put up, took a guess and went out.  yay for 4 points for me!

how about the broken tube of a bicycle?


----------



## Smoothfonzo

a pitcher?


----------



## KC4

A mailing tube?


----------



## SINC

Is it a child's toy?


----------



## Ottawaman

A Chicago key?


----------



## winwintoo

Smoothfonzo said:


> a pitcher?


Not a pitcher, although there was one involved 



KC4 said:


> A mailing tube?


Not a mailing tube, although something was "sent" 



SINC said:


> Is it a child's toy?


Children do play with some of these, but not this particular one.



Ottawaman said:


> A Chicago key?


Not sure what a "Chicago Key" but my mind went somewhere very dark when I read that. These items are manufactured to be used for entertainment, but have been misused in many different ways - and if a Chicago Key is used to gain entry to "midnight electronics" you are probably right.

An additional hint. The item pictured has been altered from it's original form.


----------



## SINC

Is it made of metal?


----------



## Ottawaman

It's a bong.


----------



## winwintoo

SINC said:


> Is it made of metal?


Yes it is. You'd think it would be stronger.



Ottawaman said:


> It's a bong.


Then, no.


----------



## SINC

Is it part of a game controller?


----------



## winwintoo

SINC said:


> Is it part of a game controller?


No, but it is "part" of itself and when it's whole, and used properly, and in the right hands, it does control the game.


----------



## chimo

Is it a whistle or a broken racquet?


----------



## winwintoo

chimo said:


> Is it a whistle or a broken racquet?


Not a whistle nor a racquet, but when it's whole you do swing it both when using it for it's intended purpose and when misused.

I have an elderly, feeble neighbour who keeps a whole one of these by her front door in case of unwanted "guests", she has never played any games with it though.


----------



## SINC

Is it an aluminum baseball bat?


----------



## winwintoo

SINC said:


> Is it an aluminum baseball bat?


It is - good catch Sinc.










I don't know who these guys are, I found the image on flickr Camels: Inspecting the Broken Bat (5s v Nelson Bay) on Flickr - Photo Sharing!.

I got the idea for this "what am i" from Dr.G.'s baseball pic the other day.


----------



## SINC

Good clues Margaret. Last one gave it to me. 

Here we go again . . .


----------



## DempsyMac

is it some kind of fish fin?


----------



## SINC

Trevor Robertson said:


> is it some kind of fish fin?


No, it is not anything aquatic.


----------



## winwintoo

It looks like an old enamelled soup tureen.


----------



## SINC

winwintoo said:


> It looks like an old enamelled soup tureen.


Nope, not even close.


----------



## screature

Is it a household item?


----------



## SINC

screature said:


> Is it a household item?


It could easily be considered so, although it is not a utensil, furniture, can opener or the like normally considered "household" items.


----------



## screature

Is it some sort of decorative item? As opposed to utilitarian.


----------



## SINC

screature said:


> Is it some sort of decorative item? As opposed to utilitarian.


Oh yes, many would consider it decorative for sure.


----------



## screature

Is it made of glass, ceramic, porcelain or the like?


----------



## SINC

screature said:


> Is it made of glass, ceramic, porcelain or the like?


Nope, not even close.


----------



## screature

Ok. Is it man made or did nature make it.


----------



## SINC

screature said:


> Ok. Is it man made or did nature make it.


'Tis au naturelle.


----------



## Ottawaman

Flower?


----------



## KC4

Is it something in an aquarium?...looks like coral to me.


----------



## SINC

KC4 said:


> Is it something in an aquarium?...looks like coral to me.


No, as I mentioned earlier, nothing aquatic.


----------



## screature

Some sort of seed pod?


----------



## Dr.G.

A bird feeder with seeds?


----------



## SINC

screature said:


> Some sort of seed pod?


No, but you are closer.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> A bird feeder with seeds?


No, sorry not a bird feeder.


----------



## Dr.G.

Some form of lichen?


----------



## screature

Is it related to animals? Is it related to vegetation?


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Some form of lichen?


Interesting guess, but no, not lichen although you are warmer. Methinks I picked one that is going to be difficult.


----------



## SINC

screature said:


> Is it related to animals? Is it related to vegetation?


It is indeed related to vegetation.


----------



## Dr.G.

It looked like a strangly shaped wasps nest, but that can't be it.


----------



## Dr.G.

Some form of bryophyte?


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> It looked like a strangly shaped wasps nest, but that can't be it.


Nope not a wasp's nest.


----------



## screature

Is it a fungus, like from off of a tree or the like?


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Some form of bryophyte?


No, but it is land based.


----------



## SINC

screature said:


> Is it a fungus, like from off of a tree or the like?


No, but it is living thing.


----------



## Dr.G.

A mushroom of some sort?


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> A mushroom of some sort?


Nope. It would help if you established what it was, in general terms as there are many, many varieties of these and other types that fall into one large category very common in just about every household.

A living, land based thing is the best clue to date.


----------



## Dr.G.

A dust mite wearing a hat.


----------



## KC4

My Great Grandma's CHIN!


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> A dust mite wearing a hat.


No, it is not animal.


----------



## KC4

<the SILLY season has begun>


----------



## Dr.G.

A strand of human hair.


----------



## winwintoo

Is it a really old - as in left in the garden too long - peapod?


----------



## KC4

Are these things usually kept Outside of the house in Canada?


----------



## Ottawaman

Cactus?


----------



## KC4

Bromeliad?


----------



## screature

Some sort of houseplant?


----------



## SINC

KC4 said:


> <the SILLY season has begun>


It has.



Dr.G. said:


> A strand of human hair.


No brushing required.



winwintoo said:


> Is it a really old - as in left in the garden too long - peapod?


Pea on that idea.



KC4 said:


> Are these things usually kept Outside of the house in Canada?


Nope, they would freeze in winter.



Ottawaman said:


> Cactus?


Exactly:


----------



## Dr.G.

Good one, O-man.


----------



## SINC

Wasn't that fun?


----------



## Dr.G.

A fine pic, Sinc, and great clues. This keeps things interesting, and keeps us from making wild guesses, like that dope that said "a dust mite wearing a hat".


----------



## screature

Man I worked hard on that one and I don't even get an assist.


----------



## SINC

screature said:


> Man I worked hard on that one and I don't even get an assist.


You did indeed. Perhaps a plea to the judges?


----------



## KC4

SINC said:


> You did indeed. Perhaps a plea to the judges?


The "officials" are reviewing the instant replay tapes........
One moment please....


----------



## screature

Oh, I was just belly aching, no need to look at the tapes, lets just move on to the next one. Good one Oman! And Good one SINC!


----------



## KC4

Thank you Screature for withdrawing your request....

FYI - Our Officials (pictured), have seriously considered the matter and have decided that if you had posted "Houseplant" prior to O-Man's Cactus post, it would have qualified for an assist.. But you didn't so...wakka wakka wakka


----------



## KC4

Time for a Score update :
Eggman .......1
SINC ............4
winwintoo.....5 
Ottawaman....7
Dr. G ...........15.75
The Doug ....2
Screature .....9
Trevor ..........6.5
Bryanc ..........5
KC4 ..............7
jawknee ........1
smoothfonzo 3
The G3 man.. 1
Chris .............3
Danalicious... 1
ciaochiao ......6.50
Xiolo..............4
chimo.............3
DR Hannon.....1
chef-ryan........1

and the rest of you.. ...wakka wakka wakka!


----------



## Ottawaman

I'm going for lunch, someone feel free to post for me.
Thanks


----------



## KC4

*Whatami Dispute Resolution Team.*

In the event of future disputes, please refer these to our capable Dispute Resolution Team.


----------



## KC4

Otherwise, you'll have to wrestle for it yourself. I'm staying out of it.


----------



## KC4

Whatami?


----------



## SINC

The leg of a goose or crane?


----------



## DempsyMac

leg of a flamingo with the beak in the shot


----------



## SINC

Yep, nice call on the flamingo.


----------



## KC4

Trevor Robertson said:


> leg of a flamingo with the beak in the shot





SINC said:


> Yep, nice call on the flamingo.


Yup - Good calll...maybe I proved TMI in the first crop.!


----------



## DempsyMac

right on another point for me, I will set up a photo right away for you all.

In the mean time any one minding sending my boss an email and see if this point can some how go towards my sales quota for the month?


----------



## DempsyMac

Okay here you go, I think that this one may be hard so I am posting a bit of a bigger shot then I normally would right off the bat.

Enjoy.


----------



## The G3 Man

Trevor Robertson said:


> Okay here you go, I think that this one may be hard so I am posting a bit of a bigger shot then I normally would right off the bat.
> 
> Enjoy.


one big @ss

Morgan


----------



## DempsyMac

The G3 Man said:


> one big @ss
> 
> Morgan


after I posted it I thought the same thing, but (puny eh) there will be no gas coming out of this.


----------



## KC4

The G3 Man said:


> one big @ss
> 
> Morgan





Trevor Robertson said:


> after I posted it I thought the same thing, but (puny eh) there will be no gas coming out of this.


:lmao:
Morgan beat me to it! If he was right, I would have gotten the assist for posting the Sumo pictures earlier! The first thing I thought of was the South end of a Sumo wrestler heading North!

Trev - is it a carnival ride?


----------



## DempsyMac

KC4 said:


> :l
> 
> Trev - is it a carnival ride?


This is way bigger then rides


----------



## DempsyMac

just to be fair it is something that would normally be WAY smaller then the rides though


----------



## KC4

Is what is seen in your clip the top part of a heart?


----------



## DempsyMac

KC4 said:


> Is what is seen in your clip the top part of a heart?


Sorry no but I will show some love by reveling a bit more of the shot.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunglasses?


----------



## Dr.G.

Balloons?


----------



## FeXL

Looks like a leaf of some sort.


----------



## SINC

Is it a convex/concave window?


----------



## DempsyMac

Dr.G. said:


> Sunglasses?


these were designed to shade way more then just your eyes


Dr.G. said:


> Balloons?


nope sorry


----------



## DempsyMac

FeXL said:


> Looks like a leaf of some sort.


it does doesn't it, I would keep thinking like that


SINC said:


> Is it a convex/concave window?


nope not even close on this one


----------



## Dr.G.

Umbrellas?


----------



## DempsyMac

okay here is a different view of the same subject to try and help you out.


----------



## DempsyMac

Dr.G. said:


> Umbrellas?


well kinda but you will not understand till you figure it out, but you could not carry one


----------



## Dr.G.

Great clues so far, TR.


----------



## FeXL

Sunshades of some sort?


----------



## Dr.G.

Are these the artificial shade "trees" set up in children's play areas?


----------



## KC4

Are the shapes meant to represent insect wings?


----------



## DempsyMac

Dr.G. said:


> Great clues so far, TR.


Thanks, I am trying to help as I know this is a hard one, it is more of a land mark of sorts, something you will only see in one place in the world.


FeXL said:


> Sunshades of some sort?


Yes they are but of what? and where?


Dr.G. said:


> Are these the artificial shade "trees" set up in children's play areas?


if we were playing hot and cold I would say you were standing beside a fire but a bugs life would be depending on your next move


KC4 said:


> Are the shapes meant to represent insect wings?


nope but the real ones (that are in your back yard (when the snow melts).


----------



## Dr.G.

A giant toy butterfly?


----------



## Dr.G.

I keep thinking that this is used to shade children in a pool or a sandbox.


----------



## Dr.G.

It could also shade adults and children sitting on their back deck.


----------



## Dr.G.

It is an awning?


----------



## DempsyMac

Dr.G. said:


> A giant toy butterfly?


nope nothing that fly's


Dr.G. said:


> I keep thinking that this is used to shade children in a pool or a sandbox.


it is used to shade children


Dr.G. said:


> It could also shade adults and children sitting on their back deck.


my kids would love it if this was there back deck


Dr.G. said:


> It is an awning?


well kinda.

I am thinking you need a bigger clue so here we go....

Steve Jobs in a way owns these, and keep in mind these are the only ones in the world, thousands of people pass under then on a daily basis.


----------



## FeXL

Bee wings at a children's playground? Butterfly wings at the same? Either or at a swimming/wading pool?

The view from the ground where you woke up after consuming far too much alcohol the night before?


----------



## DempsyMac

FeXL said:


> Bee wings at a children's playground? Butterfly wings at the same? Either or at a swimming/wading pool?


very close, I am starting to think that no one will get this one.



FeXL said:


> The view from the ground where you woke up after consuming far too much alcohol the night before?


nope can't consume alcohol at the happiest place on earth.


----------



## Dr.G.

Is is the character of the Bee in the Pixar movie?


----------



## DempsyMac

Dr.G. said:


> Is is the character of the Bee in the Pixar movie?


nope but you sure would be LUCKY to find one of these


----------



## FeXL

OK, a four leaf clover. But where...


----------



## Dr.G.

A 4-Leaf Clover?


----------



## FeXL

1 Infinite Loop?


----------



## Dr.G.

A mobile of sorts.


----------



## DempsyMac

FeXL said:


> OK, a four leaf clover. But where...





Dr.G. said:


> A 4-Leaf Clover?


Yes it is a 4 leaf clover!

Fexl as you were first to post you get 0.5 points for the other 0.5 point any one care to guess where you would find it?


----------



## DempsyMac

FeXL said:


> 1 Infinite Loop?


nope but what is the other major atraction in California that Jobs (kinda) owns


Dr.G. said:


> A mobile of sorts.


nope


----------



## Dr.G.

Pixar Studios?


----------



## Dr.G.

Disneyland which bought Pixar


----------



## DempsyMac

Dr.G. said:


> Disneyland which bought Pixar


There you go, these are in the new Bugs life area...



















This is one to give you an idea of size as you can see them in the back ground.


----------



## Dr.G.

It does shade children. Cool. Cute child.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sorry, but I have to go make supper. Since I split the point with FeXL, he may post the next pic.


----------



## KC4

It is a giant representation of a plant?


----------



## KC4

KC4 said:


> It is a giant representation of a plant?


Huh, what ...am I late to the game or something???:lmao::lmao::lmao:
That's what I get for falling asleep on my keyboard.


----------



## FeXL

Thank you, Dr.G. That's very gracious.

How about this?


----------



## KC4

Time for a Score update :
Eggman .......1
SINC ............4
winwintoo.....5 
Ottawaman....7
Dr. G ...........16.25
The Doug ....2
Screature .....9
Trevor ..........6.5
Bryanc ..........5
KC4 ..............7
jawknee ........1
smoothfonzo 3
The G3 man.. 1
Chris .............3
Danalicious... 1
ciaochiao ......6.50
Xiolo..............4
chimo.............3
DR Hannon.....1
chef-ryan........1

and new, buzzing onto the scoreboard.....

FeXL...............0.5!

and the rest of you.. ...don't let it BUG you - keep guessing!


----------



## KC4

FEXL, Is it the base of a wind turbine?


----------



## chef-ryan

looks like a frame of a bicycle due to the sticker on the pipe.. never mind im must of hit an older page,,lol


----------



## DempsyMac

KC4 said:


> Time for a Score update :
> Eggman .......1
> SINC ............4
> winwintoo.....5
> Ottawaman....7
> Dr. G ...........16.25
> The Doug ....2
> Screature .....9
> Trevor ..........6.5
> Bryanc ..........5
> KC4 ..............7
> jawknee ........1
> smoothfonzo 3
> The G3 man.. 1
> Chris .............3
> Danalicious... 1
> ciaochiao ......6.50
> Xiolo..............4
> chimo.............3
> DR Hannon.....1
> chef-ryan........1
> 
> and new, buzzing onto the scoreboard.....
> 
> FeXL...............0.5!
> 
> and the rest of you.. ...don't let it BUG you - keep guessing!


I think you missed my last point, or are you just worried that I will take over 2nd place from you :lmao:


----------



## FeXL

KC4 said:


> FEXL, Is it the base of a wind turbine?


Wow, good for you! Didn't think I'd included enough info for that.

Wind turbines on Highway 5, west of Lethbridge 'bout 30 minutes or so.


----------



## screature

Trevor Robertson said:


> I think you missed my last point, or are you just worried that I will take over 2nd place from you :lmao:


Hey KC4 still has to take second place from ME.


----------



## screature

KC4 said:


> FEXL, Is it the base of a wind turbine?


Holy crap, how did you get that from that visual clue?


----------



## KC4

screature said:


> Hey KC4 still has to take second place from ME.


beejacon


Trevor Robertson said:


> I think you missed my last point, or are you just worried that I will take over 2nd place from you :lmao:


Geez, you're right - I SUCK at score keeping! :lmao:
(I once got "fired" from volunteering to keep score at a Volleyball game at my daughter's school) Nobody else put up their hand, so I did...but it wasn't long before they figured out I didn't quite have the rules of the game down. :lmao: Whatever!


----------



## KC4

screature said:


> Holy crap, how did you get that from that visual clue?


Maybe my little cat nap helped!

I saw the stairs when I zoomed in...that gave it scale. Then I noticed what looked to be a utility shed nearby...very common in the energy industry....plus I admired these things driving through Texas, New Mexico and Oklahoma. They are all over the place.


----------



## KC4

Whatami?


----------



## KC4

Time for a Score update correction (again ) :
Eggman .......1
SINC ............4
winwintoo.....5 
Ottawaman....7
Dr. G ...........16.25
The Doug ....2
Screature .....9
Trevor ..........7.5
Bryanc ..........5
KC4 ..............7
jawknee ........1
smoothfonzo 3
The G3 man.. 1
Chris .............3
Danalicious... 1
ciaochiao ......6.50
Xiolo..............4
chimo.............3
DR Hannon.....1
chef-ryan........1
FeXL...............0.5!

and the rest of you.. ...you're twisting in the WIND!!
__________________


----------



## Ottawaman

Peach?


----------



## FeXL

Animal skin?


----------



## hdh607

I can't believe I'm weighing in this late in the game...and on a tough one! but here it goes...

Jellyfish


----------



## Xiolo

mmm...something gooey. it makes me hungry. probably because it makes me think of baked macaroni and cheese.


----------



## FeXL

hdh607 said:


> Jellyfish


I was thinking along similar lines, but more towards cephalopods: Octopus, squid, cuttlefish.


----------



## Chris

Bowl of cereal? (Looks vaguely cornflakes-ish).


----------



## KC4

Ottawaman said:


> Peach?


Nothing Fuzzy here!



FeXL said:


> Animal skin?


Nope ! 


hdh607 said:


> I can't believe I'm weighing in this late in the game...and on a tough one! but here it goes...
> 
> Jellyfish


Welcome to the game! Nothing fishy.....but jelly?....maybe involved with another of its breed.



Xiolo said:


> mmm...something gooey. it makes me hungry. probably because it makes me think of baked macaroni and cheese.


Cheese... no mac! (Other than the ones we are using to play the game) 



FeXL said:


> I was thinking along similar lines, but more towards cephalopods: Octopus, squid, cuttlefish.


Reely Reely...nothing fishy.



Chris said:


> Bowl of cereal? (Looks vaguely cornflakes-ish).


Nothing flaky, nothing corny - but you're getting warmer....


----------



## Dr.G.

Eggs, sunny side up?


----------



## Chris

Ooh! A glazed donut! (mmmm....donutty goodness....)


----------



## Dr.G.

Yes, it does look like a Danish now that I look at it sideways.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Eggs, sunny side up?


No - You CRACK me up!:lmao:



Chris said:


> Ooh! A glazed donut! (mmmm....donutty goodness....)


No, sorry Mr. Simpson....


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Yes, it does look like a Danish now that I look at it sideways.


No, not Danish....but it comes from a country nearby.


----------



## Chris

D'OH!

Melted cheese on toast/bagel/bread....oh it's all soooo good!


----------



## Dr.G.

"No - You CRACK me up!" KC4, you are The Queen of the Creative Cracks. Kudos. God save the Queen.


----------



## Chris

Hang on! A croissant!


----------



## Dr.G.

Melted cheddar ............ that's what it looks like looking at it upside down.


----------



## Dr.G.

With a touch of Gouda chesse as well.


----------



## hdh607

starfish, starfish, starfish!!!!


oops...am i only allowed one guess?


----------



## Chris

Struedel? (sorry about my spelling, but I'm getting sooo hungry!)


----------



## Dr.G.

hdh607, keep the guesses coming for as long as you want. Bon chance.


----------



## KC4

Slightly expanded view......


----------



## Dr.G.

Pizza?


----------



## Chris

Pizza?


----------



## Chris

Great minds....


----------



## Dr.G.

Chris, great minds think alike at the same time.


----------



## Dr.G.

Chris, this is getting scary. Are you my long lost twin brother???


----------



## Dr.G.

Marmelade?


----------



## KC4

Chris said:


> D'OH!
> 
> Melted cheese on toast/bagel/bread....oh it's all soooo good!


No no no - you can't have dis no mo.



Dr.G. said:


> "No - You CRACK me up!" KC4, you are The Queen of the Creative Cracks. Kudos. God save the Queen.






Chris said:


> Hang on! A croissant!


Non. Bon fete!



Dr.G. said:


> Melted cheddar ............ that's what it looks like looking at it upside down.


Cheese is involved..yes yes yes...but what is the bigger picture? 


Dr.G. said:


> With a touch of Gouda chesse as well.


Notta gouda guessa.


----------



## Chris

I've always had the highest regard for your superior intellect, good Doctor! This merely confirms my high opinion. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Fish with an orange glaze?


----------



## Dr.G.

Cod au gratin from Newfoundland .............


----------



## Dr.G.

"I've always had the highest regard for your superior intellect, good Doctor! This merely confirms my high opinion." Thank you, Chris. I appreciate the compliment. Paix, mon ami. Bon chance.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Pizza?





Chris said:


> Pizza?


I'm seeing double

Wheeeen, the moooon hits your eye....like a big pizzaaaaa pieee....that's WRONG!



Chris said:


> Great minds....


Yep!


Dr.G. said:


> Marmelade?


(Gack! I despise Marmalade) No, thankfully, not that.


----------



## Chris

Poutine! Baked Poutine!


----------



## Dr.G.

Good one, Chris.


----------



## Dr.G.

Melted cheese on French Fries.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Melted cheese on French Fries." That is for the non-poutine lovers.


----------



## Chris

Shepherd's pie, with cheese melted on top of the potatoes....

Sooo hungry.......


----------



## Dr.G.

Lasagna ......... stay hungry, I made a great deal


----------



## hdh607

danish


----------



## Dr.G.

A Swiss fondue


----------



## KC4

hdh607 said:


> starfish, starfish, starfish!!!!
> 
> 
> oops...am i only allowed one guess?


No No No!



Chris said:


> Struedel? (sorry about my spelling, but I'm getting sooo hungry!)


Oh - close again country wise.



Dr.G. said:


> Fish with an orange glaze?





Dr.G. said:


> Cod au gratin from Newfoundland .............


Really Reelie REAL E- Nothing FISHY going on here!


----------



## Chris

Schnitzel?


----------



## Dr.G.

I have to go get something to eat now. I give my guesses to my twin brother, Chris. Bon chance, mon frere.


----------



## KC4

Chris said:


> Poutine! Baked Poutine!


I LOVE Poutine - Didn't Canadians invent that? But alas, no it is not poutine. 


Dr.G. said:


> Melted cheese on French Fries.


That neither.



Chris said:


> Shepherd's pie, with cheese melted on top of the potatoes....
> 
> Sooo hungry.......


mmmmm....nope.



Dr.G. said:


> Lasagna ......... stay hungry, I made a great deal


Nope - wrong country of origin



hdh607 said:


> danish


SOOOO Close - it's Dutch!



Dr.G. said:


> A Swiss fondue


mmmmm...nope



Chris said:


> Schnitzel?


No, weiner you asking?


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> I have to go get something to eat now. I give my guesses to my twin brother, Chris. Bon chance, mon frere.


:lmao::lmao::lmao:Yes, this picture and the guesses are making me hungry too.


----------



## Chris

Latkes?

Now I'm off for supper, too!


----------



## Dr.G.

Latkes? I think Chris got it, since my wife makes them this way with sour cream.


----------



## Dr.G.

Problem is, there is no cheese in a latke.


----------



## KC4

Chris said:


> Latkes?
> 
> Now I'm off for supper, too!


Enjoy! Because you are close enough...this is a potato based Dutch pancake (pannenkoek) ..this one has pineapple, bacon and cheese - and of course a bit of sour cream to go with.


----------



## Dr.G.

A Dutch scallop cheese with clabbered milk (whatever that is). That is a guess from my wife.


----------



## hdh607

looks good! got a recipe? really....do you?


----------



## KC4

addendum...
And YES, it IS plate sized! 
MMMMmmm....Pancakes for dinner!


----------



## Dr.G.

Cool. Looks great. Kudos to Chris.


----------



## Dr.G.

Hunukka is in December, but we may enjoy pannenkoek any month of the year.


----------



## Dr.G.

Pfanntastic Pannenkoek Haus - Home Page

There is pannenkoek for everyone at the Cafe Chez Marc over in The Shangri-la Clubhouse thread. Come one, come all and enjoy.


----------



## KC4

hdh607 said:


> looks good! got a recipe? really....do you?


Yep, they're not too complicated. I'll dig out a recipe and post it in the EhMac Foodie Social Group. 



Dr.G. said:


> A Dutch scallop cheese with clabbered milk (whatever that is). That is a guess from my wife.


Good Guess Mrs. G! Clabbered Milk (a.k.a. Buttermilk) I just used it as a cooking ingredient last week!


----------



## Dr.G.

Now we await a KC4 closing comment, which shall be classic, creative yet controlled.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Pfanntastic Pannenkoek Haus - Home Page
> 
> There is pannenkoek for everyone at the Cafe Chez Marc over in The Shangri-la Clubhouse thread. Come one, come all and enjoy.


YAY! We can all go DUTCH on them!!


----------



## Dr.G.

"Good Guess Mrs. G! Clabbered Milk (a.k.a. Buttermilk) I just used it as a cooking ingredient last week!" I shall tell her. She is the one who makes the Hanukkah latkes in our home, so she will wonder why she did not guess it correctly ............. except that there is no cheese in a traditional Hanukkah latke.


----------



## Dr.G.

A waitress over in The Cafe Chez Marc is from Holland. This is how she describes this Dutch treat. 


"Een pannenkoek is een gerecht dat wordt gemaakt van bloem, ei en melk en een klein beetje zout. Hoewel tegenwoordig veelal bloem wordt gebruikt, wordt een pannenkoek oorspronkelijk van half boekweitmeel en half bloem gebakken. Sommigen maken een kunst van het omdraaien van een pannenkoek en werpen de pannenkoek vanuit de pan omhoog om hem weer omgedraaid in de pan terug te vangen. De pannenkoek wordt vaak opgerold of opgeplooid gegeten met zoete of hartige vulling. Men kan ze zowel warm als koud eten. Voor kinderen en volwassenen is het vaak een feest als er een stapel pannenkoeken op tafel wordt neergezet."


----------



## KC4

Time for a Score update correction (again ) :
Eggman .......1
SINC ............4
winwintoo.....5 
Ottawaman....7
Dr. G ...........16.25
The Doug ....2
Screature .....9
Trevor ..........7.5
Bryanc ..........5
KC4 ..............7
jawknee ........1
smoothfonzo 3
The G3 man.. 1
Chris .............4
Danalicious... 1
ciaochiao ......6.50
Xiolo..............4
chimo.............3
DR Hannon.....1
chef-ryan........1
FeXL...............0.5!

and the rest of you.. ...Zero!.... If THAT doesn't take the CAKE!!


----------



## Dr.G.

"YAY! We can all go DUTCH on them!!" Cute, Kim. No, they are on the house .......... so long as they don't feed any to the doxies.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> A waitress over in The Cafe Chez Marc is from Holland. This is how she describes this Dutch treat.
> 
> 
> "Een pannenkoek is een gerecht dat wordt gemaakt van bloem, *ei en melk en een klein beetje zout.* Hoewel tegenwoordig veelal bloem wordt gebruikt, wordt een pannenkoek oorspronkelijk van half boekweitmeel en half bloem gebakken. Sommigen maken een kunst van het omdraaien van een pannenkoek en werpen de pannenkoek vanuit de pan omhoog om hem weer omgedraaid in de pan terug te vangen. De pannenkoek wordt vaak opgerold of opgeplooid gegeten met zoete of hartige vulling. Men kan ze zowel warm als koud eten. Voor kinderen en volwassenen is het vaak een feest als er een stapel pannenkoeken op tafel wordt neergezet."


My Dutch is not very good. Is she saying "with milk and clean Beetle juice"? 

Get OUTTA the HAUS!


----------



## Dr.G.

It is amazing how quickly this thread has taken off, and with a diverse and eclectic array of posters.


----------



## Dr.G.

"My Dutch is not very good." Gerta's English is non-existent, so I have no clue what this says.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Pfanntastic Pannenkoek Haus - Home Page
> 
> There is pannenkoek for everyone at the Cafe Chez Marc over in The Shangri-la Clubhouse thread. Come one, come all and enjoy.


Interestingly enough, your link was to a restaurant in Calgary that I did an Urban Spoon review on, which was exactly where the Whatami picture was from! I'm guessing you knew that!

I'm soon heading over to the Shang for a pannekoek! 

Cheers!


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> It is amazing how quickly this thread has taken off, and with a diverse and eclectic array of posters.


Yes, I am amazed too! I think it is the eclectic nature and diversity of the posters that make this thread so interesting and fun! 


ANYbody want to post a picture puzzle for us to guess? You don't even have to be on the scoreboard when the floor is open like this!


----------



## DR Hannon

I hope this one is harder....


----------



## Ottawaman

Spark plug


----------



## DR Hannon

Nope, try again


----------



## FeXL

Shock absorber & mount, looks like the right rear on a motorcycle.


----------



## DR Hannon

Damn FeXL good job...


----------



## DR Hannon

FeLX, I was hoping it would be harder


----------



## KC4

Awesome call FeXL! I'm guessing you are a biker!?

Awesome bike DR - Is that your ride? 

I am mid way through a watercolor portrait of a biker guy - don't have his bike in the picture though. I plans and schemes to do another portrait of a biker and his bike in the future though.


----------



## FeXL

Been riding for close to 30 years. I've spent a lot of time cleaning the coil overs. If I had missed that one, I'd deserve a good, swift kick... 

OK, how about this one:


----------



## Ottawaman

Really long exposure of a brake light?


----------



## Chris

KC, I just popped in quickly to see what that food item was, and I'm amazed that you declared me the winner!  Thank you!  However, in fairness, the Good Doctor™ was essential in divining the solution, so I think it only fair that we share the credit and point. I know you just re-calculated, but a sense of fair play, and proper notion of ehMacian chumness compels me to insist on this shared victory!

Well done, Dr. G! :clap:


----------



## Chris

FeXL, is that a wicker item, maybe a basket or chair? (Although I do like the long exposure suggestion!)


----------



## FeXL

Ottawaman said:


> Really long exposure of a brake light?


Long exposure, yes (30 seconds). Good call. 

Brake light, no.


----------



## KC4

Chris said:


> KC, I just popped in quickly to see what that food item was, and I'm amazed that you declared me the winner!  Thank you!  However, in fairness, the Good Doctor™ was essential in divining the solution, so I think it only fair that we share the credit and point. I know you just re-calculated, but a sense of fair play, and proper notion of ehMacian chumness compels me to insist on this shared victory!
> 
> Well done, Dr. G! :clap:


Chris, I would be happy to adjust the scoreboard in accordance with your wishes. Very ehMacian of you!


----------



## KC4

FeXL - Is it Fireworks?


----------



## Ottawaman

Really long exposure of a street lamp?


----------



## KC4

Time for a Score update :
Eggman .......1
SINC ............4
winwintoo.....5 
Ottawaman....7
Dr. G ...........16.75
The Doug ....2
Screature .....9
Trevor ..........7.5
Bryanc ..........5
KC4 ..............7
jawknee ........1
smoothfonzo 3
The G3 man.. 1
Chris .............3.5
Danalicious... 1
ciaochiao ......6.50
Xiolo..............4
chimo.............3
DR Hannon.....1
chef-ryan........1
FeXL...............1.5!

and the rest of you.. ...wheelie sorry!


----------



## FeXL

Neither fireworks, nor streetlamp.

The object I was photographing was moving, camera was solid on a tripod.

I have to smile, though, I just about put up a time exposure of fireworks...


----------



## Ottawaman

Firefly?


----------



## FeXL

Nope-inanimate object.


----------



## Ottawaman

FeXL said:


> Nope-inanimate object.


Weird. Tripod isn't moving, object isn't moving.

Star or planet?


----------



## FeXL

Sorry, let me clarify, inanimate as in no life. Object was definitely moving, earthbound.


----------



## winwintoo

someone peddling a bicycle?


----------



## FeXL

No, but you would find a person (or people) on this object.


----------



## Xiolo

ferris-wheel, or some other carnival ride?


----------



## FeXL

Bingo! Yes, a carnival ride. Now, which one?


----------



## Xiolo

FeXL said:


> Bingo! Yes, a carnival ride. Now, which one?


oh sad. my opportunity for points is fading fast. i have no idea. i figured it wasn't a ferris wheel, because it must be something with lateral movement. but i don't do fairs often enough to know others.

maybe someone else is a regular carnie?


----------



## KC4

Xiolo - You'll get the "assist" for this one, for sure....

How about that ride with all those swings?


----------



## FeXL

The tall one, with all those seats hanging off chains that swing out with centrifugal force as it rotates?


----------



## KC4

FeXL said:


> The tall one, with all those seats hanging off chains that swing out with centrifugal force as it rotates?


Yep - that's what I mean.....


----------



## FeXL

Nope. beejacon


----------



## KC4

FeXL said:


> Nope. beejacon


:lmao::lmao::lmao:AARRRGGHHHHH! I thought I had it! 


Merry-Go-Round?


----------



## FeXL

No. The good news is that with both guesses you've got the axis spinning the correct way. Another try?


----------



## chimo

How about the Octopus or Spider rides?


----------



## SINC

One of these two?


----------



## FeXL

chimo said:


> How about the Octopus or Spider rides?


Yes, it's the Octopus. Congrats!


----------



## KC4

Way to GO Chi MO! 
Cool shot FeXL!

As Xiolo narrowed it down to a carnival ride for Chimo to slap it into the goal....they will be splitting the point in accordance with ehMacian camaraderie... WHOOT!


----------



## KC4

Time for a Score update :
Eggman .......1
SINC ............4
winwintoo.....5 
Ottawaman....7
Dr. G ...........16.75
The Doug ....2
Screature .....9
Trevor ..........7.5
Bryanc ..........5
KC4 ..............7
jawknee ........1
smoothfonzo 3
The G3 man.. 1
Chris .............3.5
Danalicious... 1
ciaochiao ......6.50
Xiolo..............4.5
chimo.............3.5
DR Hannon.....1
chef-ryan........1
FeXL...............1.5!

and the rest of you.. ...your heads MUST be spinnin!


----------



## chimo

Wahoo!

I don't have access to images right now so if anyone would care to post a new pic, please feel free. 

Xiolo, do you have anything ready to go?


----------



## SINC

I happen to have one:


----------



## chimo

Kind of looks like a layered stone or a pastry like baclava.


----------



## DempsyMac

a marble cutting board?


----------



## SINC

chimo said:


> Kind of looks like a layered stone or a pastry like baclava.


Sorry, none of the above.


----------



## SINC

Trevor Robertson said:


> a marble cutting board?


'Tis indeed marble, but it's not bored.


----------



## Ottawaman

Trophy?


----------



## SINC

Ottawaman said:


> Trophy?


No prize for that one.


----------



## Ottawaman

Lamp base?


----------



## SINC

Ottawaman said:


> Lamp base?


Enlightening to be sure, but it didn't turn me on.


----------



## chimo

The base of a pen holder?


----------



## Dr.G.

Could be some strange looking marble rye bread unlike the traditional two-color rye bread.


----------



## Dr.G.

A cut of meat?


----------



## Ottawaman

Chess board?


----------



## SINC

chimo said:


> The base of a pen holder?


Sorry, not write.



Dr.G. said:


> Could be some strange looking marble rye bread unlike the traditional two-color rye bread.


Another half baked guess.



Dr.G. said:


> A cut of meat?


A slice, off in the rough.



Ottawaman said:


> Chess board?


Like Gunsmoke's Chester, that's limp.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, these are creative come-backs. Kudos.


----------



## Dr.G.

A picture frame ............ with your COO of The Year award?


----------



## screature

Is it used in the kitchen?


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Sinc, these are creative come-backs. Kudos.


Just trying to inject a little humour, is all.


----------



## Dr.G.

A modified-MBP or MacMini cover?


----------



## Dr.G.

"Just trying to inject a little humour, is all." Yes, and it makes being incorrect less humiliating. Great pic.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> A picture frame ............ with your COO of The Year award?


Nope, I haven't been framed.



screature said:


> Is it used in the kitchen?


Certainly could be, yes.


----------



## Dr.G.

Is it something frozen?


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> A modified-MBP or MacMini cover?


Nothing to do _with_ a computer, although I suspect there might be one near a computer.


----------



## Ottawaman

Marble Plinth?


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Is it something frozen?


No icing on the cake for you.


----------



## SINC

Ottawaman said:


> Marble Plinth?


I could write a column on how far off that guess is.


----------



## Ottawaman

Is it a clock?


----------



## screature

A trivet.


----------



## Dr.G.

A pencil eraser?


----------



## SINC

Ottawaman said:


> Is it a clock?


Hands off that guess.



screature said:


> A trivet.


Nor even warm, never mind hot.


----------



## chimo

How about a cut and polished sea-shell.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> A pencil eraser?


That guess will disappear soon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rats ............ I was just about to write a sea shell of sorts. Good guess, Chimo.


----------



## SINC

chimo said:


> How about a cut and polished sea-shell.


I won't be shelling out any prizes for that guess either.


----------



## screature

The base of a lamp?


----------



## SINC

screature said:


> The base of a lamp?


That illuminating guess was turned off a couple of pages back.


----------



## Ottawaman

Book ends?


----------



## screature

A candle stick.


----------



## screature

A vase.


----------



## SINC

I have to run out for about 20 minutes. Keep guessing and I shall return.


----------



## Dr.G.

A square candle


----------



## SINC

Ottawaman said:


> Book ends?


Not the story.



screature said:


> A candle stick.


I waxed over that one.



screature said:


> A vase.


Not a flower in sight.


----------



## screature

A paper weight?


----------



## screature

A coaster.


----------



## SINC

screature said:


> A paper weight?


No weight.


----------



## screature

A portion of counter top.


----------



## SINC

screature said:


> A portion of counter top.


Sorry, that one doesn't count. I'm outta here, see ya in 20.


----------



## screature

Ok I think we need to see a little more but is it utilitarian or is it decorative?


----------



## screature

Part of a sculpture or carving?


----------



## screature

A pastry rolling board.


----------



## screature

A plaque?


----------



## Dr.G.

Looks like melted wax of some sort.


----------



## screature

Part of an urn?


----------



## chimo

How about the base of a telephone?


----------



## screature

Part of an ash tray?


----------



## screature

A piece of tile?


----------



## Ottawaman

A bust?


----------



## chimo

screature said:


> Part of an ash tray?


Ooh, that looks like a good guess.


----------



## screature

Part of an umbrella stand?


----------



## screature

Part of a coat rack?


----------



## SINC

screature said:


> Ok I think we need to see a little more but is it utilitarian or is it decorative?


Utilitarian. Certainly, see below.



screature said:


> Part of a sculpture or carving?


A cutting guess, but no.



screature said:


> A pastry rolling board.


Roll along to another guess.



screature said:


> A plaque?


No brushing required.


----------



## Dr.G.

The handle of a classic straight razor or hair brush.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Looks like melted wax of some sort.


Didn't seal the item.



screature said:


> Part of an urn?


A dead guess indeed.



chimo said:


> How about the base of a telephone?


Nothing phony about it.



screature said:


> Part of an ash tray?


Aren't you ASHamed it took so long? BINGO!


----------



## SINC

Great fun folks and congrats to screature!


----------



## Dr.G.

Kudos, Screature, and great come backs, Sinc.


----------



## screature

Woo Hoo!!! Took enough guesses. Good one SINC and very clever responses to the guesses!


----------



## SINC

Well, I'm off the Spruce Grove for lunch, back later this afternoon. Have fun guys.


----------



## screature

Here we go try this on for size:


----------



## hhk

Satellite photo. Can't tell you exactly where. Arctic tundra in summer?


----------



## screature

hhk said:


> Satellite photo. Can't tell you exactly where. Arctic tundra in summer?


Satellite photo is correct, but I want the place, so I will pull out for a better view.

Here you go:


----------



## Dr.G.

The Mincha ruins in Chile?


----------



## hhk

Georgian Bay? Is that Tobermory jutting out?


----------



## Dr.G.

Looks like the Normandy coast of France


----------



## screature

Dr.G. said:


> The Mincha ruins in Chile?


No not in Chile, wrong continent.


----------



## screature

hhk said:


> Georgian Bay? Is that Tobermory jutting out?


No still wrong continent.


----------



## hhk

I don't see any built-up areas or signs of agriculture. How about James Bay?


----------



## Dr.G.

Northern Australia?


----------



## Sonal

Coast of Turkey.


----------



## screature

Dr.G. said:


> Looks like the Normandy coast of France



Well I have to say that when Dr. G. is around, the rest of us had better have our thinking caps on and act fast.

I was actually only looking for France but you got it right down to the detail of it being the Normandy Coast.


----------



## Dr.G.

Screature, D-Day is coming up on June 6th, and I was just reading about it last night. That's what got me to think it might be there. Interesting pic.


----------



## Dr.G.

I have some work to do right now, but I shall post a pic later. If anyone wants to jump in with a pic, be my guest. I shall not guess ................. unless it is a picture of a dachshund .......... or a baseball picture.


----------



## KC4

ooohhh, I have been missing a couple of good rounds! Very good pics, guesses, humorous responses and clues!:clap: I doubt whether I would've been a serious contender, anyways - I don't smoke (unless it's salmon) and I generally SUCK at geography.

Time for a Score update :
Eggman .......1
SINC ............4
winwintoo.....5 
Ottawaman....7
Dr. G ...........17.75
The Doug ....2
Screature .....10
Trevor ..........7.5
Bryanc ..........5
KC4 ..............7
jawknee ........1
smoothfonzo 3
The G3 man.. 1
Chris .............3.5
Danalicious... 1
ciaochiao ......6.50
Xiolo..............4.5
chimo.............3.5
DR Hannon.....1
chef-ryan........1
FeXL...............1.5

and the rest of you.. ...it's almost D Day!


----------



## Ottawaman

KC4 said:


> I don't smoke (unless it's salmon) and I generally SUCK at geography.


Must be hard to light one of those?


----------



## KC4

Ottawaman said:


> Must be hard to light one of those?


Indeed, and may I add that they are a little trickier to carry in a shirt pocket or purse! 

I do enjoy them on RARE occasions, and I must admit I smoke 'em right down to the BUTT!


----------



## Sonal

If I may have a go...


----------



## chimo

How about coral or one of those ant mounds.


----------



## DempsyMac

Looks like a building on Tatooween to me


----------



## Sonal

chimo said:


> How about coral or one of those ant mounds.


Nope and nope.


----------



## Sonal

Trevor Robertson said:


> Looks like a building on Tatooween to me


No... but it's an intriguing direction.


----------



## Dr.G.

a meteorite?


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> a meteorite?


Nope.


----------



## SINC

Part of a hot springs?


----------



## Sonal

SINC said:


> Part of a hot springs?


Nope.... you're not even warm.  (That was my attempt at a witty answer.)


----------



## Chris

A melting snowbank. (The snow/sand/dirt has compacted into an icy matrix, and it is starting to melt or sublimate.)


----------



## screature

Is it geological in nature?


----------



## Sonal

Chris said:


> A melting snowbank. (The snow/sand/dirt has compacted into an icy matrix, and it is starting to melt or sublimate.)


Nope. You are very cold. 



screature said:


> Is it geological in nature?


Isn't everything geological in nature?  (Same sentence, different emphasis--different meaning.)

I could make an argument for saying yes, but I'm going to go with no. Not geological in nature.


----------



## Chris

One of those faux-rock-looking "sculptures". Might have a light inside it, might be purely decorative. Usually made with epoxy, coated with a light dusting of sand to make it look like stone.


----------



## Sonal

Chris said:


> One of those faux-rock-looking "sculptures". Might have a light inside it, might be purely decorative. Usually made with epoxy, coated with a light dusting of sand to make it look like stone.


Nope. Nothing faux about it.

screature's question was actually very difficult to answer for this... depends on precisely what is meant by 'geological'. It's a natural material, but part of a man-made structure. 

I'm looking for the structure.

I have a bigger photo that I can post in a bit.


----------



## DR Hannon

petrified wood?


----------



## Sonal

DR Hannon said:


> petrified wood?


Hard luck, you've got it wrong.


----------



## DR Hannon

termite colony


----------



## Sonal

DR Hannon said:


> termite colony


Nope, and I bet not knowing the answer is just eating at you.

As I said below--man-made structure. Natural material. Looking for the structure (though no one has guessed the material either.)


----------



## KC4

(entering the fray...) 

Is it Pumice stone?


----------



## KC4

Pulling image forward...


----------



## screature

Sonal said:


> Isn't everything geological in nature?  (Same sentence, different emphasis--different meaning.)
> 
> I could make an argument for saying yes, but I'm going to go with no. Not geological in nature.


No not really:

geology |jēˈäləjē|
noun
the science that deals with the earth's physical structure and substance, its history, and the processes that act on it.


But that is another thread.


----------



## Sonal

KC4 said:


> (entering the fray...)
> 
> Is it Pumice stone?


Nope. But I am going for the overall structure.


----------



## chimo

BBQ rocks?


----------



## Sonal

chimo said:


> BBQ rocks?


Nope.

I am so fascinated by these guesses... I have been lurking in this game, but not guessing since mostly, I see the image and my mind goes blank trying to work it out. I'm glad I was able to squeeze in a photo.


----------



## screature

Ok just to be sure we understand each other, is the part that we are seeing made from rock or made from a substance that comes about through the natural processes of the earth and the processes that act on it?


----------



## Sonal

screature said:


> Ok just to be sure we understand each other, is the part that we are seeing made from rock or made from a substance that comes about through the natural processes of the earth and the processes that act on it?


It's made of rock.

But it's old rock.... time has had some effect on it.


----------



## Ottawaman

Sandstone


----------



## screature

Ok Great. Is it a part of some sort of sculpture?


----------



## screature

Is it a part of a some sort of architecture?


----------



## screature

Does it appear indoors or outdoors?


----------



## Sonal

Ottawaman said:


> Sandstone


No.


----------



## Sonal

screature said:


> Ok Great. Is it a part of some sort of sculpture?


No.



screature said:


> Is it a part of a some sort of architecture?


Yes.



screature said:


> Does it appear indoors or outdoors?


Outdoors.


----------



## screature

Is it in Canada?


----------



## Kazak

Just thought I'd jump in here to point out that in a paltry 19 days, this thread has become the 5th longest in Everything Else, and will probably be 3rd by the end of the month. At 100+ posts a day, even the mighty Shang is not safe!


----------



## Ottawaman

Is it some sort of worship structure?


----------



## screature

Kazak said:


> Just thought I'd jump in here to point out that in a paltry 19 days, this thread has become the 5th longest in Everything Else, and will probably be 3rd by the end of the month. At 100+ posts a day, even the mighty Shang is not safe!


Cause it's freakin' addictive!!!  ehMac's form of crack! Thanks KC4!


----------



## FeXL

Concrete/cement?


----------



## Sonal

screature said:


> Is it in Canada?


No.



Ottawaman said:


> Is it some sort of worship structure?


Possibly, but the generally accepted opinion is no.



FeXL said:


> Concrete/cement?


No.

Does anyone want a larger picture?


----------



## screature

Sonal said:


> No.
> Does anyone want a larger picture?


Yes please.


----------



## screature

Is it in Africa?


----------



## Sonal

screature said:


> Is it in Africa?


Yes.

Larger picture. (That's my hand.)


----------



## screature

Part of the Great Pyramid?


----------



## screature

The Great Shpinx of Giza?


----------



## screature

Pyramid of Khufu?


----------



## screature

Pyramid of Djoser?


----------



## screature

Snofru's Red Pyramid?


----------



## screature

Pyramid of Khafre?


----------



## screature

Pyramid of Djedefre?


----------



## Niteshooter

That looks like sandstone.

Is it the wailing wall?


----------



## screature

Pyramid of Menkaure?


----------



## Ottawaman

The Sphinx?


----------



## Sonal

screature said:


> Pyramid of Khufu?





screature said:


> Part of the Great Pyramid?


Khufu is the Great Pyramid. I was going to accept that answer, but since you posted this:



screature said:


> Pyramid of Khafre?


You have it exactly. (It's the 2nd one--in this photo, it's the one in the middle, but it's not actually taller than the Great Pyramid, which is the one furthest... this is a photo from the back.)

It's made of limestone, which no one guessed. (Though sandstone seems more appropriate, somehow.)


----------



## KC4

screature said:


> The Great Shpinx of Giza?


Or the even Greater Sphinx? :lmao::lmao::lmao:

Screature or Niteshooter HAVE to have guessed it in one of their guesses, no? I can't think of any other great architecture in Egypt at the moment......


----------



## Ottawaman

I declare a foul. Too many guesses in a row. 

Well done, cheers.


----------



## KC4

Too slow on the post...was trying to brainstorm other architecture....

Way to GO Screature! :clap:
Your turn to post a puzzle if you want!


----------



## KC4

Ottawaman said:


> I declare a foul. Too many guesses in a row.
> 
> Well done, cheers.


:lmao::lmao:
If ya got the ammo - shoot it!


----------



## Sonal

Ottawaman said:


> I declare a foul. Too many guesses in a row.
> 
> Well done, cheers.


Ah, but screatures's first guess would have gotten it... he was posting faster that I was. (Firefox sometimes acts up on me.)  

Though if i'd wanted to be evil I could have posted a less well-known structure. 

It's neat how pitted the pyramids are, though. 5,000 years of exposure will do that. I couldn't resist touching them, and then capturing that moment on film.


----------



## KC4

"Khufu is the Great Pyramid. I was going to accept that answer, but since you posted this:
You have it exactly. (It's the 2nd one--in this photo, it's the one in the middle, but it's not actually taller than the Great Pyramid, which is the one furthest... this is a photo from the back.)"



I see camel faces....Did you get to ride a camel into the desert Sonal? Cool shot, BTW!


----------



## Sonal

KC4 said:


> I see camel faces....Did you get to ride a camel into the desert Sonal? Cool shot, BTW!


I did, and here I am on my camel.


----------



## KC4

That is SOOO COOL Sonal - One day I WANT to ride a camel in the desert by the great pyramids...lifetime experience, for sure!


----------



## KC4

Time for a Score update :
Eggman .......1
SINC ............4
winwintoo.....5 
Ottawaman....7
Dr. G ...........17.75
The Doug ....2
Screature .....11
Trevor ..........7.5
Bryanc ..........5
KC4 ..............7
jawknee ........1
smoothfonzo 3
The G3 man.. 1
Chris .............3.5
Danalicious... 1
ciaochiao ......6.50
Xiolo..............4.5
chimo.............3.5
DR Hannon.....1
chef-ryan........1
FeXL...............1.5

and the rest of you.. ...it's a dessert out there!


----------



## screature

A really, really good one Sonal!!! After posting the Great Pyramid I just Googled the pyramids to make sure I had my bases covered in case you posted a lesser known one. (reason for the duplication).

That was fun! I will let someone else take my turn as I have to go walkies with Bailey and Maggie (my puppies). As Dr.G would say "Bonne chance mes amis"!


----------



## Ottawaman

In every joke there is some truth. 

My thoughts;

There shouldn't be partial points. Part of the strategy I like is that if you guess and you are close but wrong, you aide your competitors. Keep your powder dry so to speak. Wait too long and risk being usurped.

Also, only 1 guess per post.
Just a concept, I'm not married to it. I also want to say that I am having fun and do not mean this in any sort of nasty way.

Game on!


----------



## winwintoo

I just dragged myself away from my book to check this thread and since there seems to be a brief lull while dogs are walked, I thought I would post another picture.


----------



## Ottawaman

ostrich?


----------



## Dr.G.

Ostrich neck?


----------



## Dr.G.

Could be a turkey, but I think ostrich is a better speculation.


----------



## winwintoo

Well that didn't fool you for long. sigh.


----------



## screature

Ottawaman said:


> In every joke there is some truth.
> 
> My thoughts;
> 
> There shouldn't be partial points. Part of the strategy I like is that if you guess and you are close but wrong, you aide your competitors. Keep your powder dry so to speak. Wait too long and risk being usurped.
> 
> Also, only 1 guess per post.
> Just a concept, I'm not married to it. I also want to say that I am having fun and do not mean this in any sort of nasty way.
> 
> Game on!


I agree with the partial point idea, I'm not sure I ever really understood the concept of partial points.

I'm not sure if your "1 guess per post" was in reference to my "machine gun" spray of guesses, but they were all individual posts. 

If we have to wait for a ruling before guessing again and others in the mean time guess our other ideas, I don't think that is fair. If you have an idea I think you should be able to guess it. (I'm not sure if that is what you are suggesting, but just in case).

No nastiness detected.


----------



## Ottawaman

I guess there were never any rules, we have all been having so much fun. I just think that a few tweaks would make it more competitive.(but still in a fun way)


----------



## Dr.G.

"Well that didn't fool you for long. sigh." Margaret, computers can upload just so fast. I was seconds behind O-man.


----------



## Ottawaman

What am I?


----------



## Dr.G.

"What am I?" You are the all powerful O-man, ruler of Oz, Ottawa and Ohio.


----------



## Dr.G.

"What am I?" We shall bow down to the all powerful O-man.


----------



## chimo

Ottawaman said:


> What am I?


You are a bearded Spock.


----------



## Dr.G.

Have we displeased you, all powerful one? No picture, or, as you told your one prophet, Jason Jinglestars, "I am that I am".


----------



## Dr.G.

Careful, Chimo. That could be Mount Sinai falling down upon you in your avatar.


----------



## Ottawaman

Dr.G. said:


> Have we displeased you, all powerful one? No picture, or, as you told your one prophet, Jason Jinglestars, "I am that I am".


lol.
I lost my picture.
You guys are funny


----------



## Dr.G.

Chimo, we have pleased the all powerful O-man.


----------



## Dr.G.

Amazing Grace. The picture was once lost and now is found.


----------



## chimo

With no picture, I thought it was a trick question.


----------



## Dr.G.

"With no picture, I thought it was a trick question." The all powerful O-man does not toy with mere mortals like you and me, Chimo.


----------



## Ottawaman

Dorothy's shoes were green in the book Dr. G-make of that what you will.


----------



## Dr.G.

As O-man has told us many times, "Seek and ye shall find", especially lost pictures.


----------



## Dr.G.

Emerald slippers for the Emerald City. Makes sense to me.


----------



## Ottawaman

Let the guessing begin anew. What am I?


----------



## Dr.G.

Front light of a car or motorcycle?


----------



## Dr.G.

Well, I am stumped.


----------



## Dr.G.

I know that O-man left 10 clues on two stone tablets. Now, where are those tablets???


----------



## Ottawaman

Dr.G. said:


> Front light of a car or motorcycle?


No light shall be found.


----------



## Dr.G.

"No light shall be found." Yes, O-man. You are the light that guides us through the darkness of the night.


----------



## Ottawaman

Dr.G. said:


> As O-man has told us many times, "Seek and ye shall find", especially lost pictures.





> Suppose one of you has a hundred Doxies and loses one of them. Does he not leave the ninety-nine in the open country and go after the lost Doxie until he finds it? And when he finds it, he joyfully puts it on his shoulders and goes home. Then he calls his friends and neighbors together and says, “Rejoice with me; I have found my lost Doxie.”


----------



## DR Hannon

It is part of a space ship from Vulcan. Now bow, to your new masters!!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

"Suppose one of you has a hundred Doxies and loses one of them. Does he not leave the ninety-nine in the open country and go after the lost Doxie until he finds it? And when he finds it, he joyfully puts it on his shoulders and goes home. Then he calls his friends and neighbors together and says, “Rejoice with me; I have found my lost Doxie.” 

Amen, Brother. Amen.


----------



## Ottawaman

DR Hannon said:


> It is part of a space ship from Vulcan. Now bow, to your new masters!!!!


Lol, Frank Zappa would disagree.


----------



## Dr.G.

"It is part of a space ship from Vulcan. Now bow, to your new masters!!!!" Dr.H., we bow down to no false idols.


----------



## Dr.G.

Could it be some form of camera?


----------



## Ottawaman

It cannot see, but has eyes.


----------



## Dr.G.

A radar detector for a car?


----------



## Dr.G.

A motion detector?


----------



## Dr.G.

More clues are needed, all powerful One. Lead us not into temptation, but towards the path of righteouness and correctness.


----------



## Ottawaman

Dr.G. said:


> A radar detector for a car?


Cars are metal and so is this, but this is not a car.


----------



## screature

Hmm, does it have anything to do with a camera?


----------



## Dr.G.

A part of a bicycle?


----------



## Ottawaman

Dr.G. said:


> A motion detector?


Motion is desired, but not noticed.


----------



## Dr.G.

A generator for a bike to light up a lamp?


----------



## Dr.G.

These are great clues, all powerful One.


----------



## screature

Some sort of mobile device like an iPhone?


----------



## Dr.G.

A pencil sharpener? A wild guess, I know.


----------



## Ottawaman

Dr.G. said:


> A generator for a bike to light up a lamp?


Your winning answer will save me,


----------



## Ottawaman

screature said:


> Some sort of mobile device like an iPhone?


No communication. You'd hog the line.


----------



## screature

Ottawaman said:


> No communication. You'd hog the line.


:lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Ottawaman

Dr.G. said:


> A pencil sharpener? A wild guess, I know.


No, but stay sharp.
They say the wild ones taste better.


----------



## Dr.G.

Not some form of helmet?


----------



## Dr.G.

Part of a telescope?


----------



## Dr.G.

Please tell me it is not some form of pen or pencil?


----------



## Ottawaman

Dr.G. said:


> Not some form of helmet?


No helmet, but it could help in saving.


----------



## Dr.G.

A horn?


----------



## screature

screature said:


> Hmm, does it have anything to do with a camera?


Oh great O I didn't get an answer to "does it have anything to do with a camera?"


----------



## Ottawaman

Dr.G. said:


> Please tell me it is not some form of pen or pencil?


Sorry, no it is not an instrument of writing, but could help you obtain another form of instrument.


----------



## Dr.G.

A light meter?


----------



## Dr.G.

A flashlight?


----------



## Ottawaman

screature said:


> Oh great O I didn't get an answer to "does it have anything to do with a camera?"


I suck.
It has eyes, but cannot see. It is not a camera, but might help you aquire one.


----------



## Dr.G.

Part of an ATM machine ........


----------



## Ottawaman

Dr.G. said:


> A light meter?


Not even a light eater


----------



## DR Hannon

Dr.G. said:


> "It is part of a space ship from Vulcan. Now bow, to your new masters!!!!" Dr.H., we bow down to no false idols.


It all depends on the size of the gun
:lmao:


----------



## Ottawaman

Dr.G. said:


> A horn?


Not a horn, but it might like corn.


----------



## Dr.G.

a corn on the cob holder?


----------



## Xiolo

some sort/part of a car?


----------



## Ottawaman

Dr.G. said:


> a corn on the cob holder?


It is a holder, but not of corn.


----------



## Ottawaman

Xiolo said:


> some sort/part of a car?


No, but perhaps in a former life?


----------



## DR Hannon

juice maker


----------



## Ottawaman

More info..


----------



## screature

All knowing O might we have a better view to better understand that which knowable but yet unknown?


----------



## Dr.G.

Good guess, Dr.H. A fruit and veggie juicer


----------



## Ottawaman

DR Hannon said:


> juice maker


nope


----------



## Dr.G.

"Mine eyes have seen the glory. Of the coming of the Lord."


----------



## Ottawaman

screature said:


> All knowing O might we have a better view to better understand that which knowable but yet unknown?


I was doing when you posted.


----------



## DR Hannon

Thanks, DR. G, I find this game is forcing me to think creatively. I love it.


----------



## Dr.G.

Keeps us young, Dr.H. ............... and a true-believer.


----------



## Ottawaman

Dr.G. said:


> "Mine eyes have seen the glory. Of the coming of the Lord."


I am not your Lord, but I have faith that "he" will guide you.


----------



## DR Hannon

part of a motorcycle


----------



## Dr.G.

A garden sprinkler?


----------



## Dr.G.

Or a garden hose?


----------



## Dr.G.

One of those automated lawn mowers?


----------



## DR Hannon

Dr. G, the reflection does make it look like it is outside, does it not?


----------



## Dr.G.

Yes. I was thinking of one of those LED solar lights for the garden.


----------



## screature

A really shinny Mr. Potato head?


----------



## DR Hannon

gas tank, holder of gas?


----------



## Dr.G.

a sundial?


----------



## Dr.G.

A bird feeder?


----------



## DR Hannon

A shiny port a potty


----------



## Ottawaman

DR Hannon said:


> part of a motorcycle


perhaps in a past life



Dr.G. said:


> A garden sprinkler?


no sir


Dr.G. said:


> Or a garden hose?


nope


Dr.G. said:


> One of those automated lawn mowers?


it's actually kind of old fashioned



DR Hannon said:


> Dr. G, the reflection does make it look like it is outside, does it not?


it might help prevent you from living outside in the current economic situation



Dr.G. said:


> Yes. I was thinking of one of those LED solar lights for the garden.


It could help get you one of those.


----------



## Dr.G.

A gardening or building tool?


----------



## Dr.G.

A metal detector?


----------



## DR Hannon

A cylon slave


----------



## Ottawaman

screature said:


> A really shinny Mr. Potato head?


not a potato



DR Hannon said:


> gas tank, holder of gas?


not for gas



Dr.G. said:


> a sundial?


no sun



Dr.G. said:


> A bird feeder?


it could help feed them in a way



DR Hannon said:


> A shiny port a potty


shiney yes, portapotty - no


----------



## Dr.G.

a bird bath?


----------



## Xiolo

i want to keep throwing out random answers, but based on your clues, I'm at a complete loss.


----------



## Dr.G.

They are great clues ..........


----------



## screature

A money clip?


----------



## Xiolo

Dr.G. said:


> They are great clues ..........


they really are. which makes it all the more fun.


----------



## Dr.G.

Great guess, Screature.


----------



## Ottawaman

Dr.G. said:


> A gardening or building tool?


no but it could help you aquire one



Dr.G. said:


> A metal detector?


it contains it more than detects it



DR Hannon said:


> A cylon slave


I have no words...



Dr.G. said:


> a bird bath?


no birds



Xiolo said:


> i want to keep throwing out random answers, but based on your clues, I'm at a complete loss.


read my clues there is a pattern, you can count on it


----------



## Dr.G.

A fancy calculator?


----------



## DR Hannon

A money truck ie Brinks


----------



## Ottawaman

screature said:


> A money clip?


warmer


----------



## Dr.G.

A change holder?


----------



## Xiolo

the top of a purse?


----------



## Dr.G.

A piggy bank of sorts?


----------



## Dr.G.

"the top of a purse?" Excellent guess, Xiolo.


----------



## DR Hannon

I am going to say a flask, I need a drink after all this guessing


----------



## Ottawaman

Dr.G. said:


> A gardening or building tool?


a toll for building in a way


Dr.G. said:


> A metal detector?


it would not be aware


Dr.G. said:


> a bird bath?


nope



DR Hannon said:


> A money truck ie Brinks


too grand




Dr.G. said:


> A change holder?


yes, but be more precise



Xiolo said:


> the top of a purse?


purse is the wrong nomenclature


----------



## Dr.G.

Good one, Dr.H. Corn whiskey it is ............ Drinks are on me.


----------



## Dr.G.

A coin holder/dispenser?


----------



## Xiolo

clutch?


----------



## Ottawaman

Dr.G. said:


> A piggy bank of sorts?


Yes. Thank you


----------



## screature

A money belt?


----------



## Xiolo

congrats Dr. G. nicely done.


----------



## screature

A pocket book?


----------



## Dr.G.

Good Lord, O-Man. That was tough. I need some sleep now ........... or something to drink.


----------



## Dr.G.

Great clues, O-man. Now I see where "protection" comes into play.


----------



## Dr.G.

"congrats Dr. G. nicely done." Merci, mon ami, Xiolo. Actually, I thought that you had it.


----------



## Dr.G.

Folks, I am drained. It is now 11:32 here in St.John's. Someone else may post a pic in my place, but I shall not try to guess. Going to be quite soon. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## DR Hannon

Nicely played Dr G, and I think I will have some corn whiskey with you. In pint sized glasses if you have them


----------



## Dr.G.

"Nicely played Dr G, and I think I will have some corn whiskey with you. In pint sized glasses if you have them." Coming up, Dr.H. As they say, "physician, heal thyself".


----------



## Ottawaman

Ottawaman said:


> It cannot see, but has eyes.





Ottawaman said:


> Cars are metal and so is this, but this is not a car.





Ottawaman said:


> Motion is desired, but not noticed.


adding change



Ottawaman said:


> Your winning answer will save me,


saving



Ottawaman said:


> No communication. You'd hog the line.


hog = pig



Ottawaman said:


> No, but stay sharp.
> They say the wild ones taste better.


pigs



Ottawaman said:


> No helmet, but it could help in saving.





Ottawaman said:


> Sorry, no it is not an instrument of writing, but could help you obtain another form of instrument.


financial intrument



Ottawaman said:


> I suck.
> It has eyes, but cannot see. It is not a camera, but might help you aquire one.


becuase you'd have $$$



Ottawaman said:


> Not even a light eater


pig


Ottawaman said:


> Not a horn, but it might like corn.


pig



Ottawaman said:


> It is a holder, but not of corn.


bank

it's actually kind of old fashioned


it might help prevent you from living outside in the current economic situation



It could help get you one of those.[/QUOTE]



Ottawaman said:


> not a potato
> 
> not for gas
> 
> 
> no sun
> 
> 
> it could help feed them in a way
> 
> 
> shiney yes, portapotty - no





Ottawaman said:


> no but it could help you aquire one
> 
> 
> it contains it more than detects it
> 
> 
> I have no words...
> 
> 
> no birds
> 
> 
> read my clues there is a pattern, you can count on it





Ottawaman said:


> warmer





Ottawaman said:


> a toll for building in a way
> 
> it would not be aware
> 
> nope
> 
> 
> too grand
> 
> 
> 
> yes, but be more precise
> 
> 
> purse is the wrong nomenclature


was i too obtuse?


----------



## DR Hannon

Ottawaman said:


> adding change
> 
> 
> saving
> 
> 
> hog = pig
> 
> 
> pigs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> financial intrument
> 
> 
> becuase you'd have $$$
> 
> 
> pig
> 
> pig
> 
> 
> bank
> 
> it's actually kind of old fashioned
> 
> 
> it might help prevent you from living outside in the current economic situation
> 
> 
> 
> It could help get you one of those.










was i too obtuse?[/QUOTE]
No, it is just hard to digest all the clues, when we have to flip through so many guesses. I thought it was well done.


----------



## Dr.G.

No. Great clues, mon ami. Paix. Off to bed now.


----------



## Ottawaman

Thanks,
I was surprised that no one "dragged" the images forward.
Night Dr. G.


----------



## screature

No not obtuse at all. Very fun! I was actually going to guess piggy bank when I second guessed myself and guessed money clip instead, just goes to show you should always go with your gut. The clues were great!


----------



## DR Hannon

good night Dr G and everyone else. Great choice O-man. It was fun:clap:


----------



## screature

Ottawaman said:


> Thanks,
> I was surprised that no one "dragged" the images forward.
> Night Dr. G.


I've taken to just dragging the images to my desk top and then just clicking on it and hitting the space bar (Leopard) when I want to see the image.


----------



## screature

Night all.


----------



## Ottawaman

Cool, thanks, not looking for :clap:
Just learning the ropes.
Next!


----------



## Ottawaman

screature said:


> I've taken to just dragging the images to my desk top and then just clicking on it and hitting the space bar (Leopard) when I want to see the image.


Neat idea


----------



## winwintoo

Ottawaman said:


> was i too obtuse?


No, not obtuse, but what did Frank Zappa have to do with it 

I was off reading up on old Frank while you were talking about pigs - I just couldn't pull it together but I'm a bit slow. 

Good picture and I enjoyed following along.........


----------



## Ottawaman

winwintoo said:


> No, not obtuse, but what did Frank Zappa have to do with it
> 
> I was off reading up on old Frank while you were talking about pigs - I just couldn't pull it together but I'm a bit slow.
> 
> Good picture and I enjoyed following along.........


You caught that?
In Joe's Garage, there is a reference to a "Chromium Pig"



> A tiny chrome-plated machine
> That looks like a magical pig
> With marital aids stuck all over it


----------



## winwintoo

Ottawaman said:


> You caught that?
> In Joe's Garage, there is a reference to a "Chromium Pig"


OK, that was obscure, but I was sure you threw his name in for a reason. Good clues.

Margaret


----------



## Sonal

If the good doctor doesn't mind me taking another of his turns (I stink at guessing), I have another one.

I think this one may be tougher.


----------



## KC4

Wheeww!!! That looked like a fun round!! Great guesses and clues etc.
Time for a Score update :
Eggman .......1
SINC ............4
winwintoo.....5 
Ottawaman....8
Dr. G ...........18.75
The Doug ....2
Screature .....11
Trevor ..........7.5
Bryanc ..........5
KC4 ..............7
jawknee ........1
smoothfonzo 3
The G3 man.. 1
Chris .............3.5
Danalicious... 1
ciaochiao ......6.50
Xiolo..............4.5
chimo.............3.5
DR Hannon.....1
chef-ryan........1
FeXL...............1.5

and the rest of you.. ...are you SAVING your guesses?


----------



## KC4

Is it some type of ruins Sonal?


----------



## Ottawaman

Ruins?


----------



## Sonal

Ottawaman said:


> Ruins?


It's in good shape for a ruin, but yeah, it's old and no longer as complete as it was.


----------



## Ottawaman

Viking settlement?


----------



## Sonal

Ottawaman said:


> Viking settlement?


By Thor's hammer, no.


----------



## KC4

*Whatami Rules*

Here are the rules as last posted/updated March 17/09:
"Rule expansion
OK - here as we've gathered them so far are the "rules" of the Whatami Game....stay tuned because we make'em up as we go along....

1. Photos can be of anything that could reasonably be recognizable (once fully revealed) to the average ehMacian (IS there such a thing?)

2. The person guessing correctly* first gets:
a) the point, and
b) the option to be the next to post a puzzling image for players.
c) this option to post next can be forfeited, either by stating so, or by logging off (as indicated by their red/green "on-line" indicator turning red) 

3. Once the forfeit or Log out occurs, any player can volunteer to post the next image to keep the game going. 

*Close guesses count, especially if the exact identity would not be common knowledge. The image poster gets to decide who is close enough. Close guesses that are correct, but are not the complete answer will be considered an "Assist" and will be worth 0.25 points. The assisted, ultimately correct answer will be worth 0.75 of a point. 

Still Sound fair? 
And suggested adds/changes or deletions to this?"


I have noticed a few suggestions for additions/changes/deletions, some of them conflicting - Please keep them coming: I will soon post a Whatami rules poll so we can ehMacianly vote on our favorites. 

In the meanwhile I suggest we stick with the current rules...Sound like a plan?


----------



## KC4

Is that an arabic script?


----------



## Sonal

KC4 said:


> Is that an arabic script?


Nope.

I hadn't seen the rules. Getting this one exactly will be hard, so I will be pretty broad in granting the winner here.


----------



## Ottawaman

Is this a picture from high up?


----------



## Sonal

Ottawaman said:


> Is this a picture from high up?


No, quite the contrary.


----------



## Ottawaman

Ancient graffiti?


----------



## KC4

Is it writing of some some? (as opposed to simply a design)


----------



## Dr.G.

Is that at the base of the Taj Mahal?


----------



## Dr.G.

Looks like Sanskrit


----------



## Dr.G.

Trying to translate ............. one letter at a time.


----------



## Dr.G.

I have the words "all" and "allowed" .............. now, for the middle words. For some reason, this middle word seems to be written in Classical Sanskrit, which has different phonemes, thus making grapho-phonic cues difficult.


----------



## Dr.G.

The closest translation to " संस्कृता वाक् " that I am able to understand is "long dog", which I would guess to mean to be "dachshund", which would make sense because Heinrich Roth, the German missionary and Sanskrit scholar, had a dachshund.


----------



## Dr.G.

Must go take my doxies out for a run in the fog. Later ............


----------



## Sonal

Ottawaman said:


> Ancient graffiti?


No, not graffiti.



KC4 said:


> Is it writing of some some? (as opposed to simply a design)


Yes, it's writing. Can you guess the (general) script and what it's written on?



Dr.G. said:


> Is that at the base of the Taj Mahal?


No.



Dr.G. said:


> Looks like Sanskrit


Not Sanskrit.



Dr.G. said:


> The closest translation to " संस्कृता वाक् " that I am able to understand is "long dog", which I would guess to mean to be "dachshund", which would make sense because Heinrich Roth, the German missionary and Sanskrit scholar, had a dachshund.


That would be true if it were in Sanskrit, but sadly, it's not Sanskrit.


----------



## winwintoo

is it arabic on the wailing wall?


----------



## Sonal

winwintoo said:


> is it arabic on the wailing wall?


Not arabic, and not on the wailing wall.


----------



## Ottawaman

hieroglyphics?


----------



## Sonal

Ottawaman said:


> hieroglyphics?


Nope.


----------



## SINC

Has it to do with Mayan culture?


----------



## winwintoo

Aztec?


----------



## Ottawaman

Cuneiform ?


----------



## Sonal

SINC said:


> Has it to do with Mayan culture?


Nope.



winwintoo said:


> Aztec?


Nope.



Ottawaman said:


> Cuneiform ?


Nope.

It's old, but not ancient.


----------



## KC4

Is it Kashmiri (newer) or Sarada (older)?


----------



## Sonal

KC4 said:


> Is it Kashmiri (newer) or Sarada (older)?


Neither.


----------



## Dr.G.

Nepali somewhere in Kathmandu?


----------



## Dr.G.

तमु क्यी is also the term used to describe a dachshund in both Eastern and Western Gurung, which is a dialect of Nepali.


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Nepali somewhere in Kathmandu?


No, but you are getting closer.


----------



## Dr.G.

Base camp at Mt. Everest?


----------



## Dr.G.

At the summit of Mt. E.???????


----------



## Ottawaman

Gates of Hell?


----------



## Dr.G.

There are shrines to dachshunds in New Delhi and the nation of Bhutan. Could this be the inscription in either of these two places?


----------



## Dr.G.

Could it be from the Chinese side of Nepal?


----------



## Dr.G.

The Royal Chitwan National Park and the Langtang National Park both have statues to Queen Victoria's dachshund, which she named "Boy".


----------



## Dr.G.

The statue to Queen Victoria's dachshund located in Varanasi, Uttar Pradesh, in India.


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Base camp at Mt. Everest?


No.



Dr.G. said:


> At the summit of Mt. E.???????


No.



Ottawaman said:


> Gates of Hell?


No, but it is part of a gate.



Dr.G. said:


> There are shrines to dachshunds in New Delhi and the nation of Bhutan. Could this be the inscription in either of these two places?


No.



Dr.G. said:


> Could it be from the Chinese side of Nepal?


It is Chinese, but you're at the wrong end of China. 

Here's the full pic, and some context of where this is located.



























This is part of the Zhonghua gate in Nanjing, China, which is the Southern Gate for the wall that once surrounded the city. (This gate is in good shape, though most of the City wall is gone.) It was built during the Ming dynasty around 1366 - 1386. Same time, incidentally, as the Great Wall of China.... those Mings were pretty crazy about their defensive walls.

There were many brickmakers from many regions making the bricks for the wall, and the bricks were stamped and signed with the brickmaker's name. Sort of a quality control--if a brick broke or crumbled, they knew who to blame.


----------



## Ottawaman

Crap, my wife said TGWOC last night. I should have listened to her.


----------



## Dr.G.

Interesting story, Sonal, and a very interesting array of pics, Sonal.


----------



## Sonal

Ottawaman said:


> Crap, my wife said TGWOC last night. I should have listened to her.


It's not part of the Great Wall, but it's similar to it.

I think Dr.G. got the closest guess on the script, so that makes it his round to post.


----------



## Ottawaman

Sonal said:


> It's not part of the Great Wall, but it's similar to it.
> 
> I think Dr.G. got the closest guess on the script, so that makes it his round to post.


Much closer than I was.


----------



## Dr.G.

Merci, Sonal. I shall look for a pic.


----------



## Dr.G.

I shall post the entire picture. 

Hint -- The spot upon which the canon was located is older than Canada.


----------



## Dr.G.

On September 15, 1762, British and French forces fought a pitched battle here.


----------



## Dr.G.

Please, don't everyone rush to answer ................


----------



## Sonal

Signal Hill.


----------



## Dr.G.

Correct spot. Now, that's half the point. For the other half, what is that canon?


----------



## Dr.G.

This was the last action of the Seven Years War on North American soil.


----------



## Dr.G.

Actually, Sonal, in all fairness, I shall give you the point ........... especially since the canon is no longer there. It was called the Noon Day Gun.

In 1842, the British garrison began firing a noonday gun, the sound of which became part of the daily routine for residents of St. John's.


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Correct spot. Now, that's half the point. For the other half, what is that canon?


The noon day gun - a canon that has been fired everyday except Sunday, since 1902.

(I'd like to thank google for its contribution to my answers.)


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal, the next pic is now yours.

TransCanadaHighway.com Newfoundland Towns: St John's Oceanfront & Aquatic Attractions

Just in case you ever want to visit The Great Wall of St.John's.


----------



## Dr.G.

Kudos, Sonal. The point is all yours, earned fair and square.


----------



## Sonal

I would love to visit St John's, Great Wall and all.

But meanwhile:


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal, you and your cryptic pics .......... Interesting, however.


----------



## Sonal

This one is more well known than the signed bricks in Nanjing, but less well-known that the Great Pyramid of Giza.


----------



## Dr.G.

Could it be in India? (e.g., Lakshmi Narayan Temple)


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Could it be in India?


Not in India.


----------



## KC4

*ehMac Whatami News….dit.dit.dit….dit.dit.dit.diit……dit….dit..dit .dit…*

IIustrious reporter Kazak filed this report: "In a paltry 19 days, this [Whatami] has become the 5th longest in Everything Else, and will probably be 3rd by the end of the month. At 100+ posts a day, even the mighty Shang is not safe!"

Are some of the residents and visitors of The Shangri-la Clubhouse, affectionately known as "The Shang" lying awake all night? Perhaps!! Is it because of the rapidly encroaching Whatami Monster? Time will tell.

What is this Whatami Monster? What does it look like? Some claim to have confronted it. Others, have only snatched a fleeting glance. Some only THINK they know what it is. Yet, others claim to have not only seen the Whatami monster, but either HAVE one and/or have fallen under its influence.

What are people saying about the alleged Whatami Monster? The questions and comments abound: 

Trust me, you don't want to know….and one more clue - when you see the whole picture, you will slap your forehead - the part you need to examine closely is very recognizable and immediately identifies the object and indicates that it is one of a set. I have two, both my sons have two, my Mom had two but then she needed a new one so I don't know if that counts as three or not.
I know lots of people who still have two, but they no longer work so they might as well have none.
Margaret

Does it live in the ocean? You said that you started with two, they do not look anything like my parents.
DR Hannon

Oh. Is it edible?
Dr. G

Is it an onion gone to seed?
SINC

Is it made out of rubber?
Medic03

This specimen is not edible, and I don't think it's made of rubber. 
I venture that this specimen while attractive to some living things would be most unpalatable.
Margaret

Well yes and no, part of it strictly speaking is edible and is eaten in some parts of the world, but if you ate it here, people would... well let's just say think less of you.
Screature

These critters were used as 'aliens' in an episode of the X-files
bryanc

Maybe the UFOs got lost on their way to Moonbeam, in Northern Ontario!
Chris

Scotty, beam me up ............. I have no more intelligent life matter in my brain. Looks like space-age butterflies. They look like some strange sort of butterfly in ballet slippers .......... performing Swan Lake in a salt water tank. 
Dr. G

Is it some type of a weapon? 
Trevor Robertson

No, but it has some of you in a pickle.
SINC

Heee heee.... "GLOBITRON" 
Sounds like some planet gobbling robot. 
KC4

Does it have a forcefield so you don't fall off or lose the ball?? Oh my god, it's HAL!
Smoothfonzo

Yes sorry, no not quite that hi-tech, still of this world.
Screature

Looks like fur from Sully in the Monsters Inc. That is what my sister looks like when she is angry.
Trevor Robertson

The old guy from KFC - Sanders something?
Trevor Robertson

Nope but it sure is purty! 
Niteshooter

Looks like a block of soap, still in it's tray
illusionX

Is it a fungus on a tree bark?
Ciaochiao

To me it sort of looks like a muffin wrapper, but then, why would it be sideways?
Smoothfonzo

Hint: if you can figure out what the object is in the middle you will know the answer (or have a pretty darned good idea). 
Screature

Rabbit testicles?
Ottawaman

I lost my [Whatami] virginity!
Jawknee

Why am I always away for the easy ones?
Ottawaman

I bet he sired a whole herd left to his own resources. 
SINC

Shhhhh, don't tell everybody. It's supposed to be flat, but these things never are. This should be pretty easy. The blurriness in the picture is my shaking hand, not an attempt to deceive.
Margaret 

I have no clue so to narrow it down, is it Alive?
Trevor Robertson

You know, I'm sure I've seen it somewhere before.....
Chris

It is St. Paddy's after all!!
Ciaohiao

Looks to me like one of those little parasols they use in sissy mixed drinks.
SINC

It's far too expensive to want to put it on the end of a stick and drag it across the floor.
Xiolo

Did some say "bear"???
Dr. G

Is it made out of metal? 
Smoothfonzo

Milkweed?
Niteshooter

Nope. Think smaller.
Chimo

The fleck from Horton hears a hoo? 
Trevor Robertson

Everyone is on the wrong track.
Trevor Robertson

Of course, unless you have seen this "thing" up close, or from a distance, you won't appreciate the accuracy of your guess. Retrace my steps 32 years ago and you shall find the "X" that marks the spot where this thing is located.
Dr. G

Think Wicked Witch of the West aka my former mother in law
CiaoChiao

He stood very still as I raised my carbine that morning and when I looked him in the eye, he seemed to say to me, whadid I do?
I lowered the rifle and hollered at him to get the hell outta there. My two hunting pals never forgave me, but I've felt good about that morning for nearly four decades now.
SINC


Is the Whatami Monster actually dangerous? Does it possess some sort of controlling power? Where can we go to hide? Who can help? Here’s what locals are saying:

Ask a leprechaun to help you out.
Ciaochiao 

A courthouse.
Dr. G

A church.
Trevor Robertson

Parliament Building. The PM's private entrance, away from all of the press. Keep thinking along those lines. 
Dr. G

No, but across the street from the building that most Senators have their offices in.
Screature

Thanks for coming to my rescue Screature!!
Ciaochiao

I'm lost then.. I am on Step 1 of my 33 step program to get away from this [Whatami]. We shall see. just when I made it to Step 2 of my 33 Step program. 
Step 1 -- I have admitted that I am powerless over [the Whatami] and that my online life has become unmanageable. 
Step 2-- I have come to believe that a Power greater than myself has driven me back to [the Whatami]. 
Guess I am back to Step 1 now.

Where is Cuba Mark now that we need him? "Forever, Until Victory" or in other words, "Keep fighting until victory".
Dr. G

I wanted you guys to know that I think [Whatami] is one of the best! This [Whatami] is ALMOST as good as the Shang! Ai ya!! We're going through withdrawal? My brain cells are dying! My brain cells are 'M e l t i n gAhhhh!!! I'm not sure what's worse, withdrawal or feeling completely baffled! Umm, I thought about it.... withdrawal is worse. you can't step away from [the Whatami} any more than you can step away from the Shang!! 
Ciaochiao

I'm looking forward to the next one. I like [the Whatami], it breaks the monotony of entering endless lists of numbers into a spreadsheet.
Xiolo

I was wondering why I was being so productive at work today, then I got an email and realized it was because there were no [Whatami’s] today  
Trevor Robertson

Cause it's freakin' addictive!!!  ehMac's form of crack! Thanks KC4!
Screature

We're having wayyyyy too much fun here. isn't that illegal or something?
Ciaochiao

Is it illegal? And who is this KC4 that seems to be responsible for this monster? We have no further information in this regard. We were not able to reach KC4 for comment. Rumors are that she may be asleep at her keyboard.

Stay tuned for further developments regarding this alleged Whatami monster.


----------



## Dr.G.

In China?


----------



## Dr.G.

"At 100+ posts a day, even the mighty Shang is not safe!"

Are some of the residents and visitors of The Shangri-la Clubhouse, affectionately known as "The Shang" lying awake all night? Perhaps!! Is it because of the rapidly encroaching Whatami Monster? Time will tell."

Death before Dishonor, KC4. We have not yet begun to fight back. Wait until we start our discussions about the doxies. We shall see.

Of course, there will be our celebrations on Apr 4th, to mark our 6th year of existence.


----------



## KC4

From Greece?


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> In China?


No.



KC4 said:


> From Greece?


No.

Once again, I am fascinated by the guesses.


----------



## Dr.G.

The Ramessuem on the West Bank at Luxor


----------



## Dr.G.

The Temple of Karnak at Luxor


----------



## Dr.G.

same sort of stone at these two temples.


----------



## KC4

Ooohh that's a good one Dr. G - I was going to ask whether it is Egyptian...


----------



## Dr.G.

The color of the stone is what gave me the hint.


----------



## Dr.G.

Is it from a Mosque somewhere?


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> The Ramessuem on the West Bank at Luxor


No.



Dr.G. said:


> The Temple of Karnak at Luxor


No.



Dr.G. said:


> same sort of stone at these two temples.


No.



KC4 said:


> Ooohh that's a good one Dr. G - I was going to ask whether it is Egyptian...


No.


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Is it from a Mosque somewhere?


No.


----------



## Sonal

I feel a bit like my 5 year old cousin... "NONONONONONONO!"


----------



## Dr.G.

A Hindu temple somewhere?


----------



## hhk

Can you eat it? Looks like the side of some sort of cake or pastry.


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> A Hindu temple somewhere?


Nope.

You're barking up the wrong tree.


----------



## Sonal

hhk said:


> Can you eat it? Looks like the side of some sort of cake or pastry.


Mmmm..... pastry,

But no.


----------



## Dr.G.

Totem poles in BC? Or in The Museum of Civilization in Ottawa?


----------



## Dr.G.

Might it be located in Buckingham Palace or St.Paul's Cathedral?


----------



## Dr.G.

The Throne Chair in Parliament in Ottawa?


----------



## Dr.G.

I have to leave soon for the night, so I am throwing out my guesses now.


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Might it be located in Buckingham Palace or St.Paul's Cathedral?


No.



Dr.G. said:


> Totem poles in BC? Or in The Museum of Civilization in Ottawa?


No, but you are close.


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> The Throne Chair in Parliament in Ottawa?


No.


----------



## Dr.G.

It is somewhere in Ottawa?


----------



## Dr.G.

City Hall in TO?


----------



## Dr.G.

Lion's Gate Bridge in BC?


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> It is somewhere in Ottawa?


No.



Dr.G. said:


> City Hall in TO?


No.



Dr.G. said:


> Lion's Gate Bridge in BC?


No, but it is in BC.


----------



## Dr.G.

In Stanley Park? The big tree?


----------



## Dr.G.

The Empress Hotel?


----------



## Dr.G.

I have only been to BC twice in my life, so someone join in and get these clues.


----------



## Dr.G.

Somewhere at the Olympic Village?


----------



## SINC

Is it part of a Totem Pole?


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, I asked that but did not get a full answer.


----------



## SINC

Or part of a Haida canoe?


----------



## Dr.G.

AT the Museum of Anthropology, in Vancouver?


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> In Stanley Park? The big tree?


No.



Dr.G. said:


> The Empress Hotel?


No.



Dr.G. said:


> Somewhere at the Olympic Village?


No.



SINC said:


> Is it part of a Totem Pole?


It is not part of a totem pole, but you are very warm.


----------



## Sonal

SINC said:


> Or part of a Haida canoe?


No.



Dr.G. said:


> AT the Museum of Anthropology, in Vancouver?


Yes.


----------



## Dr.G.

The cedar plank in the Great Hall?


----------



## Dr.G.

The Raven and the First Men


----------



## Dr.G.

Looks like something Bill Reid might have carved/sculpted.


----------



## Dr.G.

I am out of guesses. Someone else take over.


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> The cedar plank in the Great Hall?


Nope.



Dr.G. said:


> The Raven and the First Men


Ding! Ding! Ding! We have a winner!










And from the front.


----------



## Dr.G.

It was a Bill Reid sculpture. Only saw it once, but very memorable.


----------



## Dr.G.

I have to go now. Someone else take my place. Won't have my computer on until after we may turn our lights back on at 930PM. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Sonal

Nevermind.... I've been a hog. SINC, you go ahead.


----------



## SINC

Never fear Marc, I have come to the rescue:


----------



## Sonal

Is it made of metal?


----------



## KC4

My gut instink was gas tank


----------



## SINC

Sonal said:


> Is it made of metal?


Yes.



KC4 said:


> My gut instink was gas tank


Spill your guts to no avail.


----------



## KC4

Is it an automotive part?


----------



## winwintoo

corner of the radiator on an old tractor?


----------



## SINC

KC4 said:


> Is it an automotive part?


No, _'not really'_. 



winwintoo said:


> corner of the radiator on an old tractor?


That's off track.


----------



## Sonal

Part of a motorcycle or motorscooter?


----------



## Xiolo

vehicle oil pan?


----------



## KC4

Does it have something to do with an engine...say, a lawnmower?


----------



## SINC

Sonal said:


> Part of a motorcycle or motorscooter?


No motoring involved. 

I have to run to the store. I'm cooking supper for my son and his wife and I havta get more Keen's. Back in 30.


----------



## KC4

Hah! A Mustard Press!


----------



## KC4

Or - are you cooking SINC's famous S&S spare-ribs?


----------



## screature

It it perhaps a sculpture of a whale, Haida in origin perhaps?


----------



## chimo

How about a milk separator or some kind of churn?

The object looks familiar, but I can't recall it.


----------



## SINC

KC4 said:


> Hah! A Mustard Press!


That's a musty old guess.



KC4 said:


> Or - are you cooking SINC's famous S&S spare-ribs?


Actually SINC's BBQ ribs this time.



screature said:


> It it perhaps a sculpture of a whale, Haida in origin perhaps?


Hide that guess, please.



chimo said:


> How about a milk separator or some kind of churn?


Well the thread is churning up a storm, but not with this item.


----------



## KC4

Is it an antique?


----------



## Ottawaman

Is it mechanical in nature?


----------



## SINC

KC4 said:


> Is it an antique?


Not exactly, but is is old technology, although there ares some still in use today.


----------



## SINC

Ottawaman said:


> Is it mechanical in nature?


Uh, too a degree I suppose, but most would not think of it in that sense.


----------



## Ottawaman

Does it harness the forces of nature?


----------



## SINC

Ottawaman said:


> Does it harness the forces of nature?


No, but it does "corral" something.


----------



## Dr.G.

Part of a horse saddle?


----------



## Dr.G.

Or used for making horseshoes?


----------



## winwintoo

No idea, just bringing it forward if I may


----------



## chimo

Air raid siren?


----------



## Dr.G.

"Air raid siren?" That's a blast from the past, Chimo. Great speculation.


----------



## Dr.G.

Is is a bell of some sort, like a church bell or a school bell?


----------



## Dr.G.

How about an old fashion western coffee pot like you see in the cowboy movies?


----------



## Ottawaman

SINC said:


> Not exactly, but is is old technology, although there ares some still in use today.





SINC said:


> Uh, too a degree I suppose, but most would not think of it in that sense.





SINC said:


> No, but it does "corral" something.


Team huddle.

Perhaps we can collaborate?


----------



## Ottawaman

Does it hold liquid?


----------



## Dr.G.

I am willing to cooperate/collaborate, all-powerful O-man.


----------



## Ottawaman

Great, let's put that PHD to use


----------



## Dr.G.

Problem is that Sinc is not online to give us feedback.


----------



## Dr.G.

O-man, you have the correct idea, however. Let's ask specific questions to try and focus on what this is/is not.


----------



## Dr.G.

Might it be used in building something?


----------



## Dr.G.

Does one need technical skill to operate this thing?


----------



## SINC

Huddle away folks!



Dr.G. said:


> Part of a horse saddle?


Nope, no horses involved.



Dr.G. said:


> Or used for making horseshoes?


See above.



chimo said:


> Air raid siren?


Wooooot, no way!



Dr.G. said:


> Is is a bell of some sort, like a church bell or a school bell?


The bell doesn't toll here.



Dr.G. said:


> How about an old fashion western coffee pot like you see in the cowboy movies?


Geez, I just gotta take that spurs reference outta my sig.



Ottawaman said:


> Team huddle.
> 
> Perhaps we can collaborate?


Yep, collar a lead indeed.


----------



## SINC

Ottawaman said:


> Does it hold liquid?


Nope, dryer than a bone.



Dr.G. said:


> Might it be used in building something?


Only your confidence in a certain thing.



Dr.G. said:


> Does one need technical skill to operate this thing?


Uh, yeah, but very limited.


----------



## SINC

Just sitting down for our evening meal. Will try to check every 20 mins or so, please bear with me.


----------



## Ottawaman

Is it involved in cooking?


----------



## SINC

Ottawaman said:


> Is it involved in cooking?


You're cooking up a storm, but not on this item.


----------



## Dr.G.

Is it a western string tie?


----------



## Dr.G.

Is it an article of clothing?


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Is it a western string tie?


Nope.



Dr.G. said:


> Is it an article of clothing?


Ditto, I just gotta take those spurs outta my sig.


----------



## Dr.G.

Does it have something to do with the railroad?


----------



## SINC

Time for a broader look at the item:


----------



## Dr.G.

Part of a weather vane?


----------



## winwintoo

Is it a heat vent in a really old house?


By the way, it sort of looks like it has a screw loose? is that significant?


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Part of a weather vane?


Yet another guess in vain.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, unique comebacks, as usual. Interesting pic and lots of specualations.


----------



## SINC

winwintoo said:


> Is it a heat vent in a really old house?
> 
> 
> By the way, it sort of looks like it has a screw loose? is that significant?


Nope, not a heat vent.

Loose screw eh? Yep it is. If it wasn't, it would not work. That's the only control you have over this item.


----------



## Dr.G.

A part of a clock?


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> A part of a clock?


While its use is usually time limited, it is not part of a clock. Unless of course you choose to "double your pleasure".


----------



## winwintoo

One of those old flop down toasters?


----------



## SINC

winwintoo said:


> One of those old flop down toasters?


Well, I suppose some who used this item may have "flopped down". The stories of that occurrence are legend.


----------



## Dr.G.

An old slot machine.


----------



## Dr.G.

An old bottle opener or beer can opener.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> An old slot machine.


Slots eh? Yikes, I'm not even gonna go there, but no. 



Dr.G. said:


> An old bottle opener or beer can opener.


Not a church key, although some say its use led to a certain church service for some.


----------



## Dr.G.

Some sort of musical instrument?


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Some sort of musical instrument?


Ah, the memories. 

There was indeed some "playing" involved, for some at any rate. 

Bigger view:


----------



## Dr.G.

An old radio dial?


----------



## Dr.G.

My wife says it is the grill of an old Alberta "beater".


----------



## Dr.G.

An old radio?


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> An old radio dial?


"Listen up". Not a radio.


----------



## Ottawaman

boiler?


----------



## Dr.G.

A microphone?


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> My wife says it is the grill of an old Alberta "beater".


Beater he? Geez, I hope not. That would be lonesome. 



Dr.G. said:


> An old radio?


"Listen up". No radio.


----------



## Dr.G.

Wood or coal stove?


----------



## Dr.G.

Miner's lamp?


----------



## SINC

Ottawaman said:


> boiler?


There may have been heat involved in its use at times, maybe even boiling, but no, not a boiler. 



Dr.G. said:


> A microphone?


No, although some Mikes may have used one.


----------



## Ottawaman

A phone?


----------



## Dr.G.

Good one, O-man.


----------



## SINC

Ottawaman said:


> A phone?


Alas the phone was not available where these were used. Although some Dads might have wanted daughters to phone home, if their use ran too long into the night.


----------



## Ottawaman

Gramaphone?


----------



## Dr.G.

Man, I am running out of guesses, even with these great cryptic clues.


----------



## Dr.G.

A kerosene lantern?


----------



## Ottawaman

Drive in movie theatre speaker thing on your car window?


----------



## SINC

Ottawaman said:


> Gramaphone?





Dr.G. said:


> Man, I am running out of guesses, even with these great cryptic clues.


Not a Gramaphone, but Gramma would worry about her granddaughter when these were in common use.


----------



## Dr.G.

A bed warmer?


----------



## SINC

Ottawaman said:


> Drive in movie theatre speaker thing on your car window?


Need I say more?

Nice goin' Ottawaman!


----------



## Dr.G.

Kudos, O-man. But how is this something before phones were used?


----------



## SINC

Well, wasn't that fun? I think I like giving clues better than guessing!


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Kudos, O-man. But how is this something before phones were used?


Think CELL phones, Dr. G.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Well, wasn't that fun? I think I like giving clues better than guessing!" Great clues, Sinc. Still, it is not easy untangling your cryptic clues. O-man did us all proud.


----------



## Ottawaman

That was fun and exhausting. 
Good clues Sinc.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Think CELL phones, Dr. G." Oops. I was thinking of Bell's early phones. Still, O-man is the hero of this talkie.


----------



## Dr.G.

"That was fun and exhausting." Agreed, O-man. I need to go to sleep now. Nearly 1AM here in St.John's, and I am back to Step 1 in my 33 Step program to get off of this addiction.


----------



## Dr.G.

Paix, mes amis. Bon chance, one and all, as O-man provides you with a truly difficult picture.


----------



## Ottawaman

It's well after 11 pm in Ontario, I won't be hosting the next game tonight.
Someone else feel free.

Sleep well Dr. G., dream of your favourite doggies.


----------



## Dr.G.

Bon soir, O-man. Great collaborating with you. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## chimo

My wife an I just finished watching a movie. Drawn back to this addiction, I went through the posts, recognized the pic, continued reading and saw Ottawaman make my guess. Doh! Great pic and great guesses! I agree with Dr. G., this is addictive!


----------



## KC4

After an evening of great fun and guesses it's...
Time for a Score update :
Eggman .......1
SINC ............4
winwintoo.....5 
Ottawaman....9
Dr. G ...........19.75
The Doug ....2
Screature .....11
Trevor ..........7.5
Bryanc ..........5
KC4 ..............7
jawknee ........1
smoothfonzo 3
The G3 man.. 1
Chris .............3.5
Danalicious... 1
ciaochiao ......6.50
Xiolo..............4.5
chimo.............3.5
DR Hannon.....1
chef-ryan........1
FeXL...............1.5

aaaand now sashaying onto the scoreboard....

Sonal..............1

and the rest of you.. ...did you fall asleep at the movie???
__________________


----------



## SINC

Well, since no one else has, I guess it's up to me to get the ball rolling today:


----------



## Ottawaman

A peppermill?


----------



## SINC

Ottawaman said:


> A peppermill?


Now that would seem to be the case and I expected that as a first guess, but nope not even close.


----------



## Dr.G.

I was just about to post, since I owe one. However, I shall wait until we discover Sinc's pic.

Might it be a polished wooden pipe tobacco urn?


----------



## Dr.G.

A humidor is the word I was thinking of and not an urn ............. unless this is an urn with someone's ashes.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> I was just about to post, since I owe one. However, I shall wait until we discover Sinc's pic.
> 
> Might it be a polished wooden pipe tobacco urn?


Once the smoke clears, it has nothing to do with tobacco.


----------



## Dr.G.

Is it polished wood? Or is it polished stone?


----------



## Dr.G.

A chess piece?


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> A humidor is the word I was thinking of and not an urn ............. unless this is an urn with someone's ashes.


That's amazing Dr. G., an urn it is. Never did I imagine it would fall this quickly. So much for this round:


----------



## KC4

Is it a piece of furniture?


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, that was just a lucky guess on my part since I could not think of the word humidor. Still, I just tossed in an urn with someone's ashes as an aside to get one of your unique comebacks.


----------



## KC4

Is that a humidor or an urn?


----------



## Dr.G.

I have a pic to post if no one objects.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> I have a pic to post if no one objects.


Cool! Go for it!


----------



## Dr.G.

Here it is. Bon chance, mes amis.


----------



## KC4

Something at Lac Des Arcs? (getting my gut instinct answer outta the way)


----------



## Dr.G.

Hopefully, the language is not as cryptic as the stonemason's signature in the bricks from that wall in China.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good guess, KC4, since my wife is from Calgary, but that is not correct.


----------



## KC4

Time for a Score update :
Eggman .......1
SINC ............4
winwintoo.....5 
Ottawaman....9
Dr. G ...........20
The Doug ....2
Screature .....11
Trevor ..........7.5
Bryanc ..........5
KC4 ..............7
jawknee ........1
smoothfonzo 3
The G3 man.. 1
Chris .............3.5
Danalicious... 1
ciaochiao ......6.50
Xiolo..............4.5
chimo.............3.5
DR Hannon.....1
chef-ryan........1
FeXL...............1.5
Sonal..............1

and the rest of you.. ...you're going to have to URN it!


----------



## SINC

KC4 said:


> Is that a humidor or an urn?


As I said when I posted the complete pic, it IS an urn.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, I was looking forward to your comeback if it was way off the mark. You come up with some creative classic comebacks.


----------



## Dr.G.

Here's a bit more ..............


----------



## Dr.G.

Guess there is not a "Walker" in the group to take a chance at a guess?


----------



## SINC

A visitor information centre in Quebec city?


----------



## Dr.G.

Correct city, Sinc, but incorrect place.


----------



## Dr.G.

Here's even more.


----------



## KC4

Time for a Score update- corrected, AGAIN :
(Thanks for keeping me on track players!)
Eggman .......1
SINC ............4
winwintoo.....5 
Ottawaman....9
Dr. G ...........21
The Doug ....2
Screature .....11
Trevor ..........7.5
Bryanc ..........5
KC4 ..............7
jawknee ........1
smoothfonzo 3
The G3 man.. 1
Chris .............3.5
Danalicious... 1
ciaochiao ......6.50
Xiolo..............4.5
chimo.............3.5
DR Hannon.....1
chef-ryan........1
FeXL...............1.5
Sonal..............1

and the rest of you.. ...you're going to have to URN it!
__________________


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc gets at least an assist for putting you in the correct city in the right province.


----------



## KC4

Notre-Dame de Quebec Basilica-Cathedral!


----------



## Dr.G.

Not quite. Correct idea re a church.


----------



## KC4

SINC said:


> As I said when I posted the complete pic, it IS an urn.


Yes, sorry - I'm apparently suffering from snow-blindess...or is it... madness?


----------



## KC4

Sainte Anne De Beaupre Church?


----------



## SINC

This one!


----------



## Dr.G.

No. Not that church.


----------



## Dr.G.

Let's go to the judges to see if we have an exact match .................. WE DO!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SINC

Hmm, sure looks like it to me??


----------



## Dr.G.

Well done, Sinc. 


"Notre-Dame-des-Victoires, a charming stone church and the oldest in the city, was begun in 1688. When Admiral Phipps was defeated in 1690, thanks to the cannons of Place Royale, the church was named "Notre-Dame-de-la-Victoire". 

When Admiral Walker's fleet was shipwrecked in the river in 1711, the church's name changed to "Notre-Dame-des-Victoires". The church's altar is sculpted in the form of a castle. A side chapel is dedicated to Saint Geneviève, the patron saint of Paris. Suspended from the ceiling is a model of "le Brezé", the ship which transported the Marquis de Tracy and soldiers to New France in 1664. Their mandate was to fight the Iroquois."

Study Abroad & Cultural Immersion with Languages Abroad - Quebec City Activities & Excursions

Notre-Dame de Qubec Basilica-Cathedral


----------



## KC4

I think Dr. G was a talking to me - SINC MUST have the answer correct! Right Dr. G??


----------



## Dr.G.

"No. Not that church." Sinc, that was in comment to KC4's guess.


----------



## Dr.G.

"I think Dr. G was a talking to me - SINC MUST have the answer correct! Right Dr. G?? " That is correct, KC4. Due to the time delay here in St.John's, and our sunny weather, there is a 7 second delay in transmissions off the Island of Newfoundland.


----------



## SINC

So, that must mean that I am up to post the next pic, right?


----------



## KC4

Good going SINC...Good pic for Sunday Dr. G!

<Awaiting SINC's new puzzle pix>


----------



## Dr.G.

Correct, Sinc. We now are in store for another array of unique comebacks .............. along with a difficult pic.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Good pic for Sunday Dr. G!" True, but I was looking for something that some of you might have actually seen first-hand.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> .... and our sunny weather, there is a 7 second delay in transmissions off the Island of Newfoundland.


Grumble Grumble Rassafrass RAAASSA Frass!


----------



## Dr.G.

"Grumble Grumble Rassafrass RAAASSA Frass!" KC4, imagine how we feel.


----------



## SINC

Gimme a minute, I'm gonna find a toughie.

Hehehe


----------



## Dr.G.

I know Sinc's picture before he even posts it -- the Zane Grey Museum in Zanesville, Ohio.


----------



## KC4

SINC said:


> Gimme a minute, I'm gonna find a toughie.
> 
> Hehehe


ohhhh noooooo..........:yikes:


----------



## Dr.G.

"Gimme a minute, I'm gonna find a toughie.

Hehehe"

I think that I am going to take a walk in that I can't take the stress of trying to figure out Sinc's pictures, unless I have a lucky break.


----------



## SINC

OK, here we go again:


----------



## Dr.G.

A garbage can of some sort?


----------



## Dr.G.

It's a chin rest for a glaucoma test machine


----------



## KC4

A paper shredder or printer?


----------



## Dr.G.

Does liquid come out of that little tap?


----------



## Dr.G.

Liquid or frozen ice cream?


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> A garbage can of some sort?


Now there's a guess you can trash.



Dr.G. said:


> It's a chin rest for a glaucoma test machine


Can't see that being the answer.



KC4 said:


> A paper shredder or printer?


That guess too, is in shreds.


----------



## Dr.G.

We anxiously await Sinc's comebacks ................ which are creative and make us all look foolish ........ in a good sense of the word.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Does liquid come out of that little tap?


It's dryer than a bone.



Dr.G. said:


> Liquid or frozen ice cream?


That's one cold guess.


----------



## Dr.G.

I must go for a walk and resist Sinc's clues ................. must go .............. must ..........................................


----------



## Dr.G.

.................... some sort of seat?


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> .................... some sort of seat?


This item doesn't give a sit about that guess.


----------



## Dr.G.

"This item doesn't give a sit about that guess."  

I am off for a walk. Bye ............... bon chance, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just came back to get my sunglasses. Could it be a stapler? Bye.


----------



## The G3 Man

some sort of heater?


----------



## Ottawaman

Satellite dish?


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Just came back to get my sunglasses. Could it be a stapler? Bye.


That won't fasten to the right response.



The G3 Man said:


> some sort of heater?


Nope, turn the thermostat up to get near this one.



Ottawaman said:


> Satellite dish?


Pretty weak signal for this item.


----------



## chimo

Part of an x-ray device?


----------



## SINC

chimo said:


> Part of an x-ray device?


Sorry, I saw right through that guess.

Time for just a bit more:


----------



## chimo

How about part of a projector/enlarger?


----------



## Dr.G.

Some form of printer?


----------



## Dr.G.

Some form of scanner?


----------



## SINC

chimo said:


> How about part of a projector/enlarger?


That doesn't shed any light on the object.



Dr.G. said:


> Some form of printer?


Nope won't print even if you use a pencil.



Dr.G. said:


> Some form of scanner?


Scanning the guesses to date won't help as nothing is close. Nope.


----------



## Dr.G.

A personalized stamp to emboss one's personal seal on a paper or book, sort of like a Notary Public.


----------



## Ottawaman

Does it dispense something?


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> A personalized stamp to emboss one's personal seal on a paper or book, sort of like a Notary Public.


Seal that guess.



Ottawaman said:


> Does it dispense something?


It does, but not unless you load it first and it only gives it up when it's done with it. But what goes in, is not what comes out.


----------



## Dr.G.

spagetti maker?


----------



## Dr.G.

or a flat pasta press and maker


----------



## Dr.G.

Ex libris, Sincus. Ex hypothesi from the rest of us.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> spagetti maker?


Mama mia, thatsa nota even close.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> or a flat pasta press and maker


Totally flat guess.



Dr.G. said:


> Ex libris, Sincus. Ex hypothesi from the rest of us.


Et tu?


----------



## Dr.G.

Coffee maker?


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Coffee maker?


Nuttin' brewin'.


----------



## chimo

A juicer?


----------



## Dr.G.

"From the Library of Sinc. Of the hypothesis from the rest of us."


----------



## Ottawaman

Ice cream maker?


----------



## Dr.G.

A nutcracker?


----------



## Dr.G.

Why do I let myself get hooked on Sinc's cryptic clues??????????


----------



## Dr.G.

It's worth being wrong just to see Sinc's comebacks.


----------



## SINC

Back in 10 or so, meanwhile, here's a bit more help.


----------



## Dr.G.

some form of air compressor?


----------



## chimo

Deep fryer?


----------



## Dr.G.

a fancy foot pump?


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Why do I let myself get hooked on Sinc's cryptic clues??????????


Um, lemme see . . . you're a sucker?



Dr.G. said:


> It's worth being wrong just to see Sinc's comebacks.


Sometimes being wrong is a good thing. 

brb


----------



## Dr.G.

a fancy foot pump to blow up a tire or a balloon


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> some form of air compressor?


You're blowing way off course with that one.



chimo said:


> Deep fryer?


Nope, but don't get fried that you missed it.



Dr.G. said:


> a fancy foot pump?


I'm pumped about this item. No one is even close.


----------



## Dr.G.

Is paint involved in any way?


----------



## Dr.G.

a camera of sorts?


----------



## Dr.G.

Is beer involved in any way?


----------



## chimo

A binding machine?


----------



## chimo

Dr.G. said:


> Is beer involved in any way?


I may need some after this!


----------



## Dr.G.

some form of child's toy?


----------



## Dr.G.

"I may need some after this!" Good one, Chimo.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Is paint involved in any way?


I'm gonna brush that one off as a definite no.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> a camera of sorts?


Don't even picture a camera.



Dr.G. said:


> Is beer involved in any way?


You mean the one in my hand? Nope.



chimo said:


> A binding machine?


No, no cheese involved either.



chimo said:


> I may need some after this!


 Told you it was a toughie.



Dr.G. said:


> some form of child's toy?


That's a top rated guess, but no way.


----------



## chimo

Part of a sewing machine?


----------



## Dr.G.

Not a form of breathalyzer for alcohol or as an asthma medication spray?


----------



## SINC

chimo said:


> Part of a sewing machine?


That guess belongs in another thread.


----------



## SINC

Here's a peek at the lower end of the object:


----------



## Dr.G.

a fire extinguisher?


----------



## chimo

A waste basket of sorts?


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> a fire extinguisher?


I wish I could tell you that's hot, but it's not, although the object can be at times.


----------



## SINC

chimo said:


> A waste basket of sorts?


That's a wasted guess, nope. But, I've no given you a _pair_ of clues.


----------



## Ottawaman

Gelato maker?


----------



## Dr.G.

A good guess, chimo. Compacts garbage and any liquid comes out the spout. I was going to say a juice press but your guess is better.


----------



## chimo

A kiln?


----------



## Dr.G.

Nothing to do with coffee?


----------



## Ottawaman

Hot shaving creme dispenser?


----------



## Dr.G.

Was my guess of some form of pump totally ruled out?


----------



## chimo

Dr.G. said:


> A good guess, chimo. Compacts garbage and any liquid comes out the spout. I was going to say a juice press but your guess is better.


I guessed a juicer a while back, but it was incorrect. This is a good one.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good one, O-man.


----------



## SINC

Ottawaman said:


> Gelato maker?


That guess is cold.



Dr.G. said:


> A good guess, chimo. Compacts garbage and any liquid comes out the spout. I was going to say a juice press but your guess is better.


Nothing juicy about this one.



Dr.G. said:


> Nothing to do with coffee?


Nope, nor tea either.


----------



## Dr.G.

I think O-man got it .............


----------



## SINC

Ottawaman said:


> Hot shaving creme dispenser?


While it may provide a close shave, it's not a close guess.



Dr.G. said:


> Was my guess of some form of pump totally ruled out?


Yeah, I wasn't too pumped about that guess.



chimo said:


> I guessed a juicer a while back, but it was incorrect. This is a good one.


Yep, it's a gooder.


----------



## Dr.G.

I really thought O-man had it on his last guess. I am stumped.


----------



## SINC

Here is some more of the item:


----------



## Dr.G.

So no form of liquid soap comes out of this "thing"?


----------



## Ottawaman

ice crusher


----------



## Dr.G.

Play doh does not come out of this thing, nor something made of wheat?


----------



## Dr.G.

A button press?


----------



## Dr.G.

Is a potato involved?


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> So no form of liquid soap comes out of this "thing"?


Eww, soap would not be a part of this at all. I mean think how badly that would taste?


----------



## Dr.G.

I think I am setting myself up for more humiliation with my guesses. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Not a form of veggie dicer?


----------



## SINC

Ottawaman said:


> ice crusher


Crush that guess.



Dr.G. said:


> Play doh does not come out of this thing, nor something made of wheat?


No doh, but dough is involved.



Dr.G. said:


> A button press?


That one's undone.



Dr.G. said:


> Is a potato involved?


No eyes on that guess.


----------



## chimo

bread maker?


----------



## Dr.G.

A coin changer or coin counter?


----------



## Ottawaman

pasta, bread maker


----------



## chimo

donut maker?


----------



## chef-ryan

could it be an extruder of some-kind? due to the thing on top that could be used to put pressure on the contents


----------



## Ottawaman

sausage grinder?


----------



## Dr.G.

Another good one, O-man.


----------



## Dr.G.

Must go to supper now. Bon chance, O-man and Chimo. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Sorry, my flaky MBP just gave up the ghost again. Am now on the Mini.



chimo said:


> bread maker?


No bread for that guess.



Dr.G. said:


> A coin changer or coin counter?


No cash involved.



Ottawaman said:


> pasta, bread maker


Sorry neither of those.



chimo said:


> donut maker?


That's no hole-in-one.



chef-ryan said:


> could it be an extruder of some-kind? due to the thing on top that could be used to put pressure on the contents


Nothing extruded, no.



Ottawaman said:


> sausage grinder?


Nope, no meat in this thing.


----------



## Ottawaman

Enjoy your meal.


----------



## SINC

Time for another look:


----------



## Ottawaman

Air conditioner?


----------



## SINC

Methinks there will be a few dented foreheads when you find the identity of this very common household item. Hehehe.


----------



## Ottawaman

paper shredder


----------



## chimo

A toaster?


----------



## chef-ryan

something that alters the temperature of a room?


----------



## SINC

Ottawaman said:


> paper shredder


I shredded that guess a while back.



chimo said:


> A toaster?


DING DING DING!


----------



## chef-ryan

thats a weird toaster..lol


----------



## chimo

chef-ryan said:


> thats a weird toaster..lol


yep.

That was a challenging one!


----------



## chimo

OK, here goes. What is this?


----------



## SINC

Part of the arm of a railway signal crossing device?


----------



## chimo

SINC said:


> Part of the arm of a railway signal crossing device?


No, but there is some kinship with your guess. (although this may not be helpful as a clue...)


----------



## chimo

Just sitting down for supper. Be back soon.

.
.
.
.

I'm back. 

Anyone else with a guess? Take your time and study the photo.


----------



## Dr.G.

Back again. Looks like some form of bridgeworks.


----------



## Dr.G.

Kudos, Chimo, on your toaster guess. Well done.


----------



## chimo

Dr.G. said:


> Back again. Looks like some form of bridgeworks.


That answer will not span the gap.


----------



## chimo

Dr.G. said:


> Kudos, Chimo, on your toaster guess. Well done.


Thanks, that was a unique looking toaster.


----------



## Dr.G.

Some form of crane?


----------



## SINC

Is it a LRT transit device of some kind?


----------



## chimo

Dr.G. said:


> Some form of crane?


Not an uplifting answer.


----------



## chimo

SINC said:


> Is it a LRT transit device of some kind?


This answer has missed the bus.


----------



## Dr.G.

Is is some form of sculpture?


----------



## chimo

Dr.G. said:


> Is is some form of sculpture?


It is of a sort, however, that is not its function. Will someone guess correctly - only time will tell.

Here's another pic:


----------



## Dr.G.

Is there a statue involved? Or a sign?


----------



## chimo

Dr.G. said:


> Is there a statue involved? Or a sign?


No statue, however, you must be able to read the signs to use this object.


----------



## Dr.G.

Some form of swing or chair?


----------



## Dr.G.

Good clues, Chimo. You have learned well from Master Sinc, Grasshopper.


----------



## Dr.G.

Part of a gate?


----------



## Dr.G.

A clock in the town square?


----------



## chimo

Dr.G. said:


> Some form of swing or chair?


That would be uncomfortable. Hopefully, some more guesses will shed some light on the correct answer.


----------



## hdh607

some kind of a giant sundial?


----------



## Dr.G.

"some kind of a giant sundial?" Very good speculation.


----------



## Dr.G.

A old fashioned lamp post?


----------



## Dr.G.

A old fashioned traffic light?


----------



## chimo

hdh607 said:


> some kind of a giant sundial?


Good time to give that answer! 

No worries Dr.G. - you greased the rails, so to speak.

This was taken at one of the stops on the Linear Park P'tit Train du Nord. The park is an abandoned rail line that runs north-west of Montreal.

The show-all and what would have been the third pic:


----------



## Dr.G.

Kudos, hdh607. Excellent speculation.


----------



## hdh607

why, thank you...


----------



## Dr.G.

No need for thanks, you earned your point.


----------



## KC4

Time for a Score update- 
(Thanks for keeping me on track players!)
Eggman .......1
SINC ............5
winwintoo.....5 
Ottawaman....9
Dr. G ...........21
The Doug ....2
Screature .....11
Trevor ..........7.5
Bryanc ..........5
KC4 ..............7
jawknee ........1
smoothfonzo 3
The G3 man.. 1
Chris .............3.5
Danalicious... 1
ciaochiao ......6.50
Xiolo..............4.5
chimo.............4.5
DR Hannon.....1
chef-ryan........1
FeXL...............1.5
Sonal..............1

and running onto the scoreboard.....

hdh607 .........1!

and the rest of you.. ...It's Toast Time!


----------



## SINC

Hmmm, day two with no action yet, so here goes again:


----------



## DempsyMac

a blow dryer?

Or a carpet dryer?


----------



## Chris

An art-deco style radio?


----------



## SINC

Trevor Robertson said:


> a blow dryer?
> 
> Or a carpet dryer?


No dryer could two guesses be.



Chris said:


> An art-deco style radio?


Radio waves are involved, but only partially as it pertains to function.


----------



## KC4

A ghetto blaster/tape player/radio?


----------



## SINC

KC4 said:


> A ghetto blaster/tape player/radio?


Blast off with those tape guesses and ride the wave.


----------



## Chris

Some type of microwave oven or toaster oven?


----------



## DempsyMac

is it water proof?


----------



## SINC

Chris said:


> Some type of microwave oven or toaster oven?


I'n not oven gonna go there.


----------



## SINC

Trevor Robertson said:


> is it water proof?


No it's a sink only object in water, no swimming involved.


----------



## KC4

Alarm clock radio?


----------



## screature

Are the RF waves for a remote control or does it receive or send RF for audio or some kind of communication purposes?


----------



## SINC

KC4 said:


> Alarm clock radio?


Don't be alarmed about it.


----------



## SINC

screature said:


> Are the RF waves for a remote control or does it receive or send RF for audio or some kind of communication purposes?


As I said, waves are involved (received only), but not its main function.

Here's a look at both ends:


----------



## KC4

Radio controlled mini helicopter?


----------



## chimo

A portable radio/air compressor/light?


----------



## Ottawaman

Tire inflator?


----------



## SINC

KC4 said:


> Radio controlled mini helicopter?


A unique guess to be sure but no way in helicopter.



chimo said:


> A portable radio/air compressor/light?


Blowing some illumination this way, but no air or light.



Ottawaman said:


> Tire inflator?


I gauge that one as flat.


----------



## winwintoo

SINC said:


> Here's a look at both ends:



What's in the middle?


----------



## chimo

A portable wireless speaker or intercom?


----------



## KC4

Some sort of air conditioner..i.e. a fan or heater or de/humidifier?


----------



## screature

Some sort of massager.


----------



## Ottawaman

An alarm clock with radio?


----------



## SINC

winwintoo said:


> What's in the middle?


It's a middle age spread, not to mention the item disclosed. 



chimo said:


> A portable wireless speaker or intercom?


Sorry, I can't speak to that guess.



KC4 said:


> Some sort of air conditioner..i.e. a fan or heater or de/humidifier?


No, although I suppose it could get you hot and bothered depending how you use it.



screature said:


> Some sort of massager.


The masses say no.



Ottawaman said:


> An alarm clock with radio?


Nothing to be alarmed about, but everyone gets the radio part.

Here's a look at another one in an illustration form instead of a photo:


----------



## Dr.G.

A toaster radio .........  Could not resist.


----------



## Ottawaman

toaster with radio?


----------



## Ottawaman

Dr.G. said:


> A toaster radio .........  Could not resist.


Hey, we both posted the samething at 3:09


----------



## Dr.G.

Great minds think alike, O-man.


----------



## SINC

DING! DING! DING!

Niteshooter put me up to this, the pictures are his and he thought it would be funny to do a toaster again so soon and PM'd me. I agreed. Hehehe!


----------



## Dr.G.

Unreal. That was just a joke guess on my part.


----------



## KC4

Short wave radio?---oooppps too late


That's is bizarre ! You know I thought of that earlier on - but the combo didn't make sense, so I didn't post it! ARRRRGGGH!:lmao:

Way to go. Dr. G!


----------



## Ottawaman

Well done Dr. G. You beat me by a millisecond.
Cheers,
OM


----------



## Dr.G.

O-man, that happened to me and I lost a full point. I was a bit ticked off, but not enough to make an issue of it. Still, since I know the feeling, I shall share the point with you, 50/50. Agreed?


----------



## winwintoo

SINC said:


> DING! DING! DING!
> 
> Niteshooter put me up to this, the pictures are his and he thought it would be funny to do a toaster again so soon and PM'd me. I agreed. Hehehe!


snort. that's just so wrong. sigh


----------



## Dr.G.

O-man, I was just popping in to this thread while waiting for an email reply, so I really can take the time to post a pic. How about you take our turn and I won't guess, since I already know that you are going to post a toaster that slices your bagel .................. oops, just gave it away. Sorry.


----------



## SINC

Me? 

I'm off to look for a toaster / jackhammer combo for next time.


----------



## Dr.G.

Could not find the toaster, but got out my jackhammer. Hopefully, the pic is not too small. We shall see.


----------



## DempsyMac

it is very small, any way to make it just a tad bigger?


----------



## chimo

The base of a lighthouse?


----------



## Dr.G.

TR, it will get bigger as I give the next picture.


----------



## Dr.G.

Not a lighthouse, Chimo. Sorry.


----------



## Dr.G.

Here's a bit more .............


----------



## chimo

iwo jima memorial? Arlington?


----------



## Dr.G.

Semper Fi, Chimo. The United States Marine Corps Memorial in Washington, DC. Correct!!!!!!!!


----------



## chimo

Thanks Dr.G!

OK, this should be a fun, if not unusual one.


----------



## SINC

Let's get macrame out of the way early, shall we?


----------



## SINC

Is it a shawl?


----------



## Dr.G.

Some form of cake mix?


----------



## Dr.G.

Faux-pearls stuck together with some form of paste?


----------



## Dr.G.

Still looks like chocolate to me ..................


----------



## Dr.G.

Can it fit in a toaster? Or be broken by a jackhammer?


----------



## chimo

No macrame, shawl or doilies. 

I wouldn't eat it.

Definitely, of little value.

A jackhammer would do it damage (and then some).

It's a little big for SINC's toaster.

Perhaps a little bigger pic:


----------



## Dr.G.

Are any rocks/mud involved?


----------



## chimo

Just heading to supper, back in a flash...


----------



## Dr.G.

These are not earthworm castings, are they?


----------



## chimo

Dr.G. said:


> Are any rocks/mud involved?


No rocks, definitely dirty.


----------



## chimo

Dr.G. said:


> These are not earthworm castings, are they?


Nothing wormy in this.


----------



## Dr.G.

Are insects, like bees or ants, involved in any way?


----------



## winwintoo

Is it 20,000 leagues under the sea?


----------



## Dr.G.

Good one, Margaret. Something like a seabed volcanic mini-eruption that solidified.


----------



## Dr.G.

Great ............. Chimo is off having dinner with Capt. Nemo, and Margaret and I are stuck here on the Nautilus.


----------



## chimo

Dr.G. said:


> Are insects, like bees or ants, involved in any way?


No bugs in this.


----------



## chimo

winwintoo said:


> Is it 20,000 leagues under the sea?


Every thing's above board here.


----------



## chimo

Another clue.....


----------



## KC4

Stalactites/Stalagmites? 
(Do you remember the trick about remembering which one is which?)


----------



## Dr.G.

Stalactites on top, because of the "t"


----------



## Dr.G.

Some strange mold/fungus ........... or an insect colony.


----------



## chimo

KC4 said:


> Stalactites/Stalagmites?
> (Do you remember the trick about remembering which one is which?)


Not technically, however, I do see the resemblance.


----------



## Dr.G.

A chia pet gone made with mud.


----------



## Dr.G.

A sea urchin brought up on land?


----------



## chimo

Dr.G. said:


> Some strange mold/fungus ........... or an insect colony.


No bugs or mold here.

I thought you folks would have snapped it up on that last shot. Colder answers would help in this case.


----------



## Dr.G.

Ice?


----------



## Dr.G.

Looks like frozen dirt from a drain.


----------



## chimo

Dr.G. said:


> A chia pet gone made with mud.


Very cold (or not). I'm lovin' these guesses.


----------



## chimo

Dr.G. said:


> Ice?
> 
> Looks like frozen dirt from a drain.


Very hot with these cold answers. Keep rolling, you're almost there.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Stalactites on top, because of the "t"


Yep or
I was taught "tite" because they have to hang on "tite"


----------



## Dr.G.

An iced over plant?


----------



## KC4

Muddy ice on a propeller?


----------



## Dr.G.

Looks like slow ice buildup from a drip .... drip .... drip of water.


----------



## chimo

Dr.G. said:


> An iced over plant?


You're cold on that answer.


----------



## chimo

KC4 said:


> Muddy ice on a propeller?


You are starting to roll in the right direction.


----------



## Dr.G.

Muddy ice on the spokes of a car hub cap?


----------



## KC4

Muddy wheel!


----------



## chimo

Dr.G. said:


> Looks like slow ice buildup from a drip .... drip .... drip of water.


I would agree with the first part of your guess.


----------



## chimo

Dr.G. said:


> Muddy ice on the spokes of a car hub cap?


Dr.G. - We have a winner. Looks like KC4 was seconds shy of a win!

Here's a pic of the bike on the back too.


----------



## Dr.G.

"I would agree with the first part of your guess." Great, I get an assist. I am looking right at the thing and can't figure it out.


----------



## Dr.G.

Chimo, just like I asked to split my point with Ottawaman, I would ask for a split of my point with KC4. It is only fair.


----------



## chimo

Dr.G. said:


> Chimo, just like I asked to split my point with Ottawaman, I would ask for a split of my point with KC4. It is only fair.


Dr.G. very generous of you.


----------



## KC4

OK - Thanks Dr. G! It was actually the resident teen who gets the credit for the half point - she's the one that "saw" it before I did!


----------



## Dr.G.

Only fair. The same thing happened to me at the early days of this thread, and I thought that the same time should be counted as a split point. So, as I said, I asked that my point be split with O-man for the toaster/radio, and that this point be split as well. It's all in fun and not a competition.


----------



## KC4

Time for a Score update- 
(Thanks for keeping me on track players!)
Eggman .......1
SINC ............5
winwintoo.....5 
Ottawaman....9.5
Dr. G ...........22
The Doug ....2
Screature .....11
Trevor ..........7.5
Bryanc ..........5
KC4 ..............7.5
jawknee ........1
smoothfonzo 3
The G3 man.. 1
Chris .............3.5
Danalicious... 1
ciaochiao ......6.50
Xiolo..............4.5
chimo.............5.5
DR Hannon.....1
chef-ryan........1
FeXL...............1.5
Sonal..............1
hdh607 .........1

and the rest of you.. ...Are you WHEELIE embarrassed?


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4, might you post the picture and I won't guess ............... unless it is a toaster/jackhammer or a doxie. Merci.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Only fair. The same thing happened to me at the early days of this thread, and I thought that the same time should be counted as a split point. So, as I said, I asked that my point be split with O-man for the toaster/radio, and that this point be split as well. It's all in fun and not a competition.


Au contraire! I think it is BOTH fun and competitive...but not in a serious way....more like a bean bag race or three legged race or water balloon toss!


----------



## KC4

Welll....I have actually been meaning to speak with Chimo......
and since Chimo is around....


What is up with your avatar guy anyways?


----------



## KC4

Why is it ALWAYS THIS POOR GUY that gets hurt?


----------



## Dr.G.

"I think it is BOTH fun and competitive...but not in a serious way...." True.


----------



## KC4

Why, oh why...is he always the FALL guy? The one that gets burnt?


----------



## KC4

OOOOOHHHH, some may THINK it's funny with skinny black guy always taking the prat fall......


----------



## KC4

I think there's a human rights issue here? Don't you all think?? You have to admit it....in these signs - it's ALWAYS the same guy!


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4, I guessed your clues. It's a Rubik's Cube of a doxie pup. Ta Da ................ thought you could fool me, did you???? The jokes on you ................. it is my doxie pup!!!!!!!


----------



## chimo

KC4 said:


> Welll....I have actually been meaning to speak with Chimo......
> and since Chimo is around....
> 
> 
> What is up with your avatar guy anyways?


It's a sign from Hopewell Rocks, NB. It's underwater part of the time.


----------



## KC4

And have you noticed? He's always BLACK too.....Tsk tsk tsk.....
C'mon, time for everyone to stand up and admit it!


----------



## Dr.G.

She is on this month's Dog Fancy Magazine ...........


----------



## KC4

chimo said:


> It's a sign from Hopewell Rocks, NB. It's underwater part of the time.


EXACTLY! And he's even at Hopewell rocks getting injured - the SAME GUY - over and over and over again!


----------



## Dr.G.

Great pic, Chimo, from Hopewell Rocks, NB.


----------



## KC4

I think I need to stick up for this poor guy!


----------



## KC4

I am going to form the Protest the Injustice Against Black Stick Men Group!


----------



## KC4

OWWWW! Now this is going to take more than a few band-aids to fix!


----------



## KC4

This poor skinny black stick guy.....OWW! Ouch! OOOOHHH! Whoops! 
Yeow! AAARRGGHHH!
I'm just sayin.....


----------



## Dr.G.

Welcome to KC4's House of Horrors.


----------



## SINC

Can we begin a new game now? Please?


----------



## Niteshooter

Ok I have a sick sense of humor. The hay bail warning is priceless. 

Btw glad you folks liked my toaster. 

Kevin


----------



## Dr.G.

Here is a video clip from Kc4's House of Horrors .....................

YouTube - Don't Play With Toasters, or You Just Might Get a Shock


----------



## winwintoo

Can I post, I never win?


----------



## KC4

Whatami?


----------



## hhk

A shadow of a woman


----------



## KC4

Winwin beat me to it! Let's guess hers first.


----------



## Dr.G.

Use Margaret's grain elevator in the fog before yours, KC4, so as not to confuse people.


----------



## KC4

A bottle?


----------



## Dr.G.

I have been guessing too many today, so I shall bow out, although both look like interesting pics.


----------



## winwintoo

hhk said:


> A shadow of a woman


Not a shadow of a woman, although women use this.



Dr.G. said:


> Use Margaret's grain elevator in the fog before yours, KC4, so as not to confuse people.


Not big enough to be a grain elevator, but as a symbol, it's similar.



KC4 said:


> A bottle?


Not a bottle, it's not hollow.


----------



## chimo

Can't resist the clues. A breast milk pump?


----------



## winwintoo

chimo said:


> Can't resist the clues. A breast milk pump?


Not a breast milk pump, no connection to motherhood.


----------



## Chris

A shadow map of the BC-Alberta border?


----------



## winwintoo

Chris said:


> A shadow map of the BC-Alberta border?


It looks like it, but wrong.


----------



## Chris

A shovel?


----------



## Chris

Looks like I'll check and see what it is in the morning. :yawn: 'Night all!


----------



## winwintoo

Chris said:


> A shovel?


Not a shovel, but it does have a handle.


----------



## SINC

Coffee percolator?


----------



## Ottawaman

broom?


----------



## winwintoo

SINC said:


> Coffee percolator?


No, you cannot put anything into this.


----------



## winwintoo

Ottawaman said:


> broom?


Not a broom, but it's more similar to a broom than it is to a coffee pot.


----------



## KC4

dragging image forward......


----------



## KC4

A vacuum?


----------



## SINC

Let's establish one thing. Is it in fact a shadow of an object or is the picture of the object itself?


----------



## winwintoo

KC4 said:


> A vacuum?


No not a vacuum.



SINC said:


> Let's establish one thing. Is it in fact a shadow of an object or is the picture of the object itself?


It is the object, not a shadow. Sorry about the poor quality, my cell phone and low light didn't do it justice.


----------



## SINC

We interrupt this thread to bring you the following important announcement. 

A toast to the toaster..100 years old and still going strong


----------



## Dr.G.

Cool. Now, if it could only be used as an infrastructure jackhammer ...............


----------



## winwintoo

Speaking of jackhammers, my image is not a jackhammer, nor is it a hammer, but it gets "hammered" a lot if used properly.


----------



## Dr.G.

Golden spike?


----------



## Dr.G.

Golden spike as in CN/CP Railroad


----------



## Dr.G.

A old style whiskey or beer bottle?


----------



## SINC

A meat tenderizer?


----------



## winwintoo

Dr.G. said:


> Golden spike as in CN/CP Railroad


It is not golden, but it can mean gold if used skilfully.




Dr.G. said:


> A old style whiskey or beer bottle?


Not that kind of hammered, although one might be tempted by a "cold one" after using one of these, if one has reached the age of majority that is.


----------



## winwintoo

Image again and another part


----------



## Ottawaman

A guitar?


----------



## winwintoo

Ottawaman said:


> A guitar?


No music, but some people who use these are "stars" and even have groupies. Many young people aspire to be like their heroes.


----------



## Ottawaman

Hockey stick?


----------



## Dr.G.

O-man, it does look like a goalie stick. Good guess.


----------



## Dr.G.

Or a lacrosse stick ............ or field hockey stick


----------



## winwintoo

Ottawaman said:


> Hockey stick?





Dr.G. said:


> O-man, it does look like a goalie stick. Good guess.


I think we need to review the game tape on this one. It is in fact my granddaughter's goalie stick. I won't post the whole picture, you all know what it looks like.

Congrats both of you.


----------



## Dr.G.

Margaret, is that a pic of your granddaughter? You should be proud.


----------



## winwintoo

Dr.G. said:


> Margaret, is that a pic of your granddaughter? You should be proud.


No, not my granddaughter, but I am very proud of her. In addition to her age-appropriate team, she is a much in demand pick-up goalie in a league comprised of adults some of whom were former stars of the U of R Cougars women's hockey team.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Margaret, you have reason to "kvell" (a Yiddish word meaning "to gush with pride").


----------



## KC4

Time for a Score update- 
(Thanks for keeping me on track players!)
Eggman .......1
SINC ............5
winwintoo.....5 
Ottawaman....10
Dr. G ...........22.5
The Doug ....2
Screature .....11
Trevor ..........7.5
Bryanc ..........5
KC4 ..............7.5
jawknee ........1
smoothfonzo 3
The G3 man.. 1
Chris .............3.5
Danalicious... 1
ciaochiao ......6.50
Xiolo..............4.5
chimo.............5.5
DR Hannon.....1
chef-ryan........1
FeXL...............1.5
Sonal..............1
hdh607 .........1

and the rest of you.. ...You're in the PENALTY BOX!


----------



## Dr.G.

I shall let Ottawaman go on the power play and post a pic. I am swamped with grading papers just now.


----------



## KC4

THis one is baaaaacck....Whatami?


----------



## Chris

An open-grid ceiling?


----------



## KC4

Yes, but over what? It's a very common thing in North America.


----------



## Chris

A kiosk?

An awning over a building entrance?


----------



## SINC

A shopping mall?


----------



## Chris

A food court within a shopping mall?


----------



## KC4

Chris said:


> A kiosk?
> 
> An awning over a building entrance?





SINC said:


> A shopping mall?


You guys are both right - but haven't quite got the identity yet.
I'll just go get another coffee while you ponder the exact answer.....


----------



## chimo

Over a Starbucks or Second Cup?


----------



## KC4

WOOT! Like his avatar, Chimo gets it right on the BEAN!
Starbucks kiosk, in Chinook Mall.


----------



## chimo

Wahoo! I'm more than willing to share the point with Chris (to round us up to whole numbers).

I don't have any access to pics right now, so if anyone to post - feel free.


----------



## KC4

Time for a Score update- 
(Thanks for keeping me on track players!)
Eggman .......1
SINC ............5
winwintoo.....5 
Ottawaman....9.5
Dr. G ...........22
The Doug ....2
Screature .....11
Trevor ..........7.5
Bryanc ..........5
KC4 ..............7.5
jawknee ........1
smoothfonzo 3
The G3 man.. 1
Chris .............4
Danalicious... 1
ciaochiao ......6.5
Xiolo..............4.5
chimo.............6
DR Hannon.....1
chef-ryan........1
FeXL...............1.5
Sonal..............1
hdh607 .........1

and the rest of you.. ....You are behind by a latte!


----------



## Chris

Thank you for your generous spirit, chimo! Whole numbers do look more elegant, don't they? 

KC4, a great round, but I have to say that, honestly, I've never seen that type of display for a Starbucks or Second Cup in a mall. I've seen them in little hole-in-the-wall storefronts, but never that type of elaborate free-standing structure.

Guess I don't get out much! :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

YouTube - Lewis Black Starbucks Hillarious!!!!


----------



## KC4

Hahah! Starbucks clip ^^^ 

But....now...(sinister music playing....) 
Whatami?


----------



## chimo

An attic?

Looks like the underside of a creaky floor.


----------



## KC4

chimo said:


> An attic?
> 
> Looks like the underside of a creaky floor.


Not a creaky floor and not an attic. 

Keep guessing......


----------



## chimo

Inside an old ship?


----------



## Dr.G.

A root cellar ................ or Dr.G's Dungeon of Doxie Doom ..................


----------



## SINC

The underside of a hay loft?

MacDoc wrote this about me on Monday March 30, 2009:



MacDoc said:


> Too bad you had to ruin a heart felt story with a cheap and seriously stupid shot Sinc......think it about it next time you plant both feet in your mouth so firmly and odiously. I hope the taste of horse**** lingers for a while.
> 
> 
> Irena deserves better than you using her to try and score on your tiresome anti-AGW agitprop.
> Pretty damn low.


I asked politely for an apology for a personal and unwarranted attack on a simple opinion I expressed that he disagreed with, but I have been told by MacDoc to a) learn to read and b) grow up. This message will remain as part of each post until MacDoc apologizes. 1 day and counting.


----------



## KC4

chimo said:


> Inside an old ship?


That guess don't float!



Dr.G. said:


> A root cellar ................ or Dr.G's Dungeon of Doxie Doom ..................


You're not getting to the root of the problem...and it's not the Doxie Dungeon either....but the Doxie's would :love2: what came out of here at one point in time. 


SINC said:


> The underside of a hay loft?
> 
> MacDoc wrote this about me on Monday March 30, 2009:
> 
> 
> 
> I asked politely for an apology for a personal and unwarranted attack on a simple opinion I expressed that he disagreed with, but I have been told by MacDoc to a) learn to read and b) grow up. This message will remain as part of each post until MacDoc apologizes. 1 day and counting.


You'll make no hay with that...


----------



## Dr.G.

A smoke house for curing meats?


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> A smoke house for curing meats?


Yeah! Smoke 'em if you got 'em!

This is a 100+ year old smokehouse in Maddison Parish, Louisiana. It was built and used by my 75 year old friend's Dad. 

The Whatami view was taken from the front door...I didn't want to go in, lest the whole building collapse upon me. It still smelled wonderfully smokey, even though it hadn't been used for at least 50 years.


----------



## KC4

And anything wooden that old in this country would have certainly been destroyed into mulch by termites long ago. But not here - not a hole anywhere....The smoke was a deterrent for them and probably also served as a wood preserver so not even rot could set in. Other than the wind damage, the boards are unscathed. Even the ancient binder twine used to hang the meat, still hangs from the hooks.


----------



## Dr.G.

Interesting story, KC4, and unique pics. It was a lucky guess based on your clues about the doxies. We make our own dog food for them out of various meat we grind up and then freeze.


----------



## Dr.G.

I guess I am up once again for the smokehouse guess. Here goes. Bon chance, mes amis.


----------



## KC4

The Berlin wall?


----------



## Dr.G.

Nein, fraulein.


----------



## Dr.G.

...


----------



## DR Hannon

one of the walls (maybe the Wailing Wall) in Jerusalem


----------



## chimo

It certainly looks like some kind of fortress or castle.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good guess, Dr.H., but incorrect.


----------



## KC4

Dubrovnik?


----------



## Dr.G.

Chimo, not really a fortress or castle.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Dubrovnik?" Great city, KC4, and getting closer geographically, but incorrect.


----------



## Dr.G.

...


----------



## chimo

Rhodes, Greece?


----------



## Dr.G.

Correct country, Chimo, incorrect locale.


----------



## chimo

Acropolis wall?


----------



## Dr.G.

I thought that the last picture would have given it away quickly, and there would be a sprint to post the answer first. Turns out to have become somewhat of a marathon race now.


----------



## Ottawaman

the island of Santorini, Greece


----------



## KC4

Corfu?


----------



## chimo

Dr.G. said:


> I thought that the last picture would have given it away quickly, and there would be a sprint to post the answer first. Turns out to have become somewhat of a marathon race now.


Good clue, gotta go,


----------



## Ottawaman

Marathon, Greece?


----------



## Dr.G.

None of these locales are accurate.


----------



## Dr.G.

Chimo got it!!!!!!!!! Sorry, missed your posting, mon ami. What is the structure?


----------



## KC4

In Athens?


----------



## Dr.G.

Yes, in Athens.


----------



## KC4

At the top of the theatron of the Theater of Dionysis stands a cave burrowed into the Acropolis rock that was sacred to the goddess Artemis. Pausinias noted when passing through Athens in the 2nd century AD, that the cave sported a painting of Apollo and Artemis killing Niobe's children. Converted to a chapel and dedicated to Panagia i Sipolotiss (Our Lady of the Cave), it became a place where mothers brought their sick children.


----------



## Dr.G.

Great story, but not the structure.


----------



## Dr.G.

Where did everyone go???? What is the structure atop this part of the Acropolis wall????


----------



## KC4

On top of the cave stand two large Corinthian columns, The Choregic Monument of Thrasyllos, erected in 320 BC by Thrasyllos when he dedicated the cave to Dionysus. Fifty years later, his son, Thrasykles, enlarged the monument to celebrate similar choregic victories. The monument was much more elaborate than the surviving parts suggest, and even these columns once supported votive tripods. The monument rests against the Wall of Cimon, a defensive wall surrounding the Acropolis that was built after the Persian Invasion.


----------



## KC4

OK - The original Olympic Torch?


----------



## Dr.G.

Keep going, KC4. You will hit it eventually. Think "the famous structure atop the Acropolis".


----------



## KC4

AAArgh! The Parthenon!


----------



## Dr.G.

The Parthenon from the south wall of the Acropolis in Athens, Greece.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4, Chimo got the wall, you the structure, so I guess you two split the point. Kudos to you both. Opa!!!


----------



## KC4

Whoot! Whoot! Whoot! 
<dance dance dance> 

Go Chimo! :clap: Go Chimo! :clap:Go Chimo! :clap::clap::clap:

If Chimo hadn't of guessed the wall, I may not have been able to narrow it down....


----------



## Dr.G.

That's why I think you two should split the point. It is only fair.


----------



## DR Hannon

Dr G good one. My son and I just got back from our walk. I hope you post more pics.


----------



## Dr.G.

Dr. H., it's not my turn. I think Chimo or KC4 will post a pic. We shall see. I am going to call it a night soon, so all of you are on your own. Bon chance, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Maybe someone else will just jump in and post a pic.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Maybe someone else will just jump in and post a pic.


Here you go Dr. G.


----------



## winwintoo

Is it a toaster?


----------



## SINC

winwintoo said:


> Is it a toaster?


Oddly enough Margaret, it is not!


----------



## Dr.G.

Looks like a bean bag toaster to me, complete with a radio and built in jackhammer.


----------



## Ottawaman

Dr.G. said:


> Looks like a bean bag toaster to me, complete with a radio and built in jackhammer.


That's some funny ****. lol


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Looks like a bean bag toaster to me, complete with a radio and built in jackhammer.


Nope, but your closer than you think with the bean bag comment!


----------



## chimo

A toothbrush?


----------



## SINC

chimo said:


> A toothbrush?


Oh WOW! I don't think so! :lmao:


----------



## chimo

Considering the response: A portable toilet.


----------



## SINC

chimo said:


> Considering the response: A portable toilet.


No, not a portable toilet.


----------



## Dr.G.

Could it be a hemoroid ring for sitting down?


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Could it be a hemoroid ring for sitting down?


No, I got rid of that thing once I healed up.


----------



## Dr.G.

Hemorrhoid ring, spelled correctly this time


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. Bon chance, mes amis. Paix.


----------



## KC4

winwintoo said:


> Is it a toaster?


Thanks for getting that out the way winwin!



SINC said:


> No, not a portable toilet.


How about a stationary toilet?


----------



## KC4

Time for a Score update- 
(Thanks for keeping me on track players!)
Eggman .......1
SINC ............5
winwintoo.....5 
Ottawaman....9.5
Dr. G ...........23
The Doug ....2
Screature .....11
Trevor ..........7.5
Bryanc ..........5
KC4 ..............8
jawknee ........1
smoothfonzo 3
The G3 man.. 1
Chris .............4
Danalicious... 1
ciaochiao ......6.5
Xiolo..............4.5
chimo.............6.5
DR Hannon.....1
chef-ryan........1
FeXL...............1.5
Sonal..............1
hdh607 .........1

and the rest of you.. ...It must be ALL GREEK to you!!


----------



## SINC

KC4 said:


> Thanks for getting that out the way winwin!
> 
> How about a stationary toilet?


Sorry, not stationery either.


----------



## hhk

toothbrush handle


----------



## winwintoo

office chair?


----------



## SINC

hhk said:


> toothbrush handle


Brush that one off.



winwintoo said:


> office chair?


Nope you wouldn't sit on this.


----------



## winwintoo

Is it a thumbtack?

or one of those magnets that come with whiteboards?


----------



## SINC

winwintoo said:


> Is it a thumbtack?
> 
> or one of those magnets that come with whiteboards?


Tacky guesses with little attraction, no.


----------



## screature

A foot bath?


----------



## Dr.G.

A pilates ball?


----------



## DempsyMac

A Toaster?


----------



## screature

A pressure cooker.


----------



## screature

A bread maker.


----------



## SINC

screature said:


> A foot bath?


That's about 12 inches away.



Dr.G. said:


> A pilates ball?


No balls directly involved.



Trevor Robertson said:


> A Toaster?


Been there, done that. 



screature said:


> A pressure cooker.


Pressure could be involved, but not to cook.



screature said:


> A bread maker.


That's an aloaf guess.


----------



## Dr.G.

Some form of air pump? Or a child's toy?


----------



## KC4

A high chair?


----------



## winwintoo

Is it one of those squishy things that's supposed to relieve anxiety just before it burst open and you have cornstarch all over the floor of your office?


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Some form of air pump? Or a child's toy?


There's air around it, but not a toy.



KC4 said:


> A high chair?


It can be high at times, but no.



winwintoo said:


> Is it one of those squishy things that's supposed to relieve anxiety just before it burst open and you have cornstarch all over the floor of your office?


You would not squish this thing.


----------



## Dr.G.

A water balloon or a teeting ring?


----------



## screature

A thermometer?


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> A water balloon or a teeting ring?


Nope, that guess is ballooning out of control and I'm pretty sure it's not "teeting".



screature said:


> A thermometer?


Not metering anything.


----------



## Niteshooter

You kids are having waaaay to much fun!


----------



## chimo

A pressure washer?


----------



## winwintoo

is it bigger than a toaster?


----------



## Dr.G.

Some form of balloon?


----------



## SINC

Niteshooter said:


> You kids are having waaaay to much fun!


Indeed they are, aren't they Niteshooter. 



chimo said:


> A pressure washer?


Well, you could say it is pressure washed. 



winwintoo said:


> is it bigger than a toaster?


It is smaller than the average toaster.



Dr.G. said:


> Some form of balloon?


That's ballooning away from the object.

New page, new pic with just a bit more for you:


----------



## Dr.G.

A car wash glove?


----------



## chimo

It looks like a drain mat.


----------



## Dr.G.

A bowling ball?


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> A car wash glove?


Nope, not a glove of any kind.



chimo said:


> It looks like a drain mat.


Now you're getting warmer.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> A bowling ball?


Nope, not a bowling ball.


----------



## Dr.G.

a bath tub non-slip mat?


----------



## Dr.G.

A child's bath tub sticker?


----------



## DempsyMac

one of those things that goes in the sink drain so your drain does not get clogged


----------



## chimo

Urinal drain mat?


----------



## Dr.G.

Urinal freshener "puck"


----------



## SINC

chimo said:


> Urinal drain mat?


DING! DING! DING! With thanks to Niteshooter for supplying the pic. Well done folks!


----------



## chimo

I guess the guys would have had an easier time on this one. 

I don't have access to my pics now so anyone can go ahead and post.


----------



## KC4

SINC said:


> DING! DING! DING! With thanks to Niteshooter for supplying the pic. Well done folks!


WELL! ...Pi$$ on THAT puzzle pic!  Us women would have been at a disadvantage to recognize that one! But ...I don't mad, I get even.....beejacon


----------



## chimo

KC4 said:


> WELL! ...Pi$$ on THAT puzzle pic!  Us women would have been at a disadvantage to recognize that one! But ...I don't mad, I get even.....beejacon


I guess the next photo is:........ a sanitary napkin dispenser.


----------



## winwintoo

Didn't the rules say something about the object being something that everyone would recognize?


Margaret


----------



## winwintoo

ewwwwe why would you even think of taking a picture of something like that?


----------



## KC4

winwintoo said:


> ewwwwe why would you even think of taking a picture of something like that?


:lmao::lmao::lmao:
Actually, the resident teen wanted to - but not for this thread - just because it was a classic FAIL item. The pictogram instructions on how to open the container showed what was unmistakably a masculine hand...BAAAAAhahahaahha!


----------



## KC4

OK - Whatami?


----------



## Dr.G.

a giant egg ................ or a toaster.


----------



## chimo

A depilator?


----------



## hhk

A Mighty Mouse.


----------



## DempsyMac

an eMac?


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> a giant egg ................ or a toaster.


Neither, but it is food related.


chimo said:


> A depilator?


Nope, That's too hairy.


----------



## screature

An Airport?


----------



## DempsyMac

a snow iMac G3


----------



## Dr.G.

An egg poacher ............ with a toaster and a radio and a piggybank attached.


----------



## Dr.G.

A coffee maker ............. with a toaster and a radio and a piggybank attached, and that can also be used as a jackhammer.


----------



## KC4

hhk said:


> A Mighty Mouse.


AAAARGHHH! Yes! I was trying to be sneaky with scale, but was busted early on! 



Trevor Robertson said:


> an eMac?


Eeeee, tis already guessed...sigh. 


NEED >>>TO>>>>>BE>>>>>WAAAAY >>>>SNEEEEEKIER>>>>YET (to beat the Sneakmeister SINC) !

You're up to try and FOOL us hhk! - If you want!


----------



## winwintoo

Why is your mouse wearing a sweater?


----------



## Dr.G.

"Neither, but it is food related." How is the mouse "food related"? Or, is there a toaster under the blanket?????


----------



## KC4

winwintoo said:


> Why is your mouse wearing a sweater?


I dunno, I didn't ask him.


I placed the screen screener that came with my iPhone over top, in hopes that it would appear to be a blanket...my ruse did not work for very long though....


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> "Neither, but it is food related." How is the mouse "food related"? Or, is there a toaster under the blanket?????


beejacon It's an APPLE product............:lmao:


----------



## chimo

Dr.G. said:


> "Neither, but it is food related." How is the mouse "food related"? Or, is there a toaster under the blanket?????


Same question! Obsfucation!


----------



## KC4

chimo said:


> Same question! Obsfucation!


:lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao:
Yes, Thank you, Thank you very much.......

hhk? You dere? You want to post one? 

If no response ina minute or so - anybody is welcome to post away!


----------



## SINC

I have one ready.


----------



## KC4

Time for a Score update- 
(Thanks for keeping me on track players!)
Eggman .......1
SINC ............5
winwintoo.....5 
Ottawaman....9.5
Dr. G ...........23
The Doug ....2
Screature .....11
Trevor ..........7.5
Bryanc ..........5
KC4 ..............8
jawknee ........1
smoothfonzo 3
The G3 man.. 1
Chris .............4
Danalicious... 1
ciaochiao ......6.5
Xiolo..............4.5
chimo.............7.5
DR Hannon.....1
chef-ryan........1
FeXL...............1.5
Sonal..............1
hdh607 .........1

And the new player hhiking onto the scoreboard...

hhk.................1!!

and the rest of you.. ...Urinal ot of trouble!


----------



## KC4

SINC said:


> I have one ready.


oooohhhh nooooo - the Sneakmeister is going next......


----------



## SINC

Here ya go!


----------



## KC4

Shedding blade?


----------



## SINC

KC4 said:


> Shedding blade?


To the shed with that guess!


----------



## DempsyMac

just to confirm we are looking at a handle right?


----------



## SINC

Trevor Robertson said:


> just to confirm we are looking at a handle right?


Indeed you are, but to what is the question!


----------



## KC4

It's a long handled toaster!


----------



## Dr.G.

some sort of raquet?


----------



## KC4

A racquet?


----------



## Dr.G.

"It's a long handled toaster!" Good one. Or prongs to get your bagel out of the toaster.


----------



## SINC

KC4 said:


> It's a long handled toaster!


Enough with the toasters. Been there done that.



Dr.G. said:


> some sort of raquet?


You're making a racket with that wrong guess.


----------



## Dr.G.

Anything to do with the preparation or cooking of food?


----------



## Dr.G.

Anything to do with liquids?


----------



## DempsyMac

is it the thing that you use to pick up hot stuff when smelting?


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Anything to do with the preparation or cooking of food?


At one time, perhaps, but not now.



Dr.G. said:


> Anything to do with liquids?


Again, at one time, perhaps,but not now.


----------



## SINC

Trevor Robertson said:


> is it the thing that you use to pick up hot stuff when smelting?


No, it has nothing to do with smelting, or trying to catch any other kind of fish.


----------



## Dr.G.

Is electricity involved in any way when using this item?


----------



## Dr.G.

Does this item have a specific function, or might be utilized in a variety of ways?


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Is electricity involved in any way when using this item?


Some people find its use electrifying, especially in the Maritimes, but no electricity is involved.



Dr.G. said:


> Does this item have a specific function, or might be utilized in a variety of ways?


It has but a single function, although the function varies from use to use.


----------



## Dr.G.

A fishing rod?


----------



## Dr.G.

A net to bring in a fish from the catch?


----------



## DempsyMac

does it have a hook on the end and used for fishing (sorry don't know the name)


----------



## Dr.G.

TR, an ice fishing rod?


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> A fishing rod?





Dr.G. said:


> A net to bring in a fish from the catch?





Trevor Robertson said:


> does it have a hook on the end and used for fishing (sorry don't know the name)





Dr.G. said:


> TR, an ice fishing rod?


I can assure you all that this has nada, zero, ziltch and nothing to do with fishing in any way, shape or form.

S'not a gaff either!


----------



## SINC

I'll be out for a couple hours, but keep guessing folks.


----------



## KC4

A musical instrument?


----------



## KC4

An Harmonica?


----------



## DempsyMac

moving image forward with out a guess as I have no f'n clue


----------



## chimo

A meat tenderizer.


----------



## chimo

A hammer?


----------



## DR Hannon

It is a device to loosen a oil filter


----------



## SINC

KC4 said:


> A musical instrument?


Yes



KC4 said:


> An Harmonica?


No harmony.



Trevor Robertson said:


> moving image forward with out a guess as I have no f'n clue


Sorry



chimo said:


> A meat tenderizer.


With tender thoughts, nope.



chimo said:


> A hammer?


Nope, no hammering.



DR Hannon said:


> It is a device to loosen a oil filter


Good guess! But no.


----------



## KC4

A Juice harp?


----------



## KC4

Or Spoons?


----------



## chimo

Musical spoons?


----------



## chimo

Here it is.


----------



## SINC

KC4 said:


> Or Spoons?


Yep, spoons indeed:


----------



## KC4

Whoot! I JUST got in there a minute before Chimo! 

(phewww!) Wipes brow......
Keepon Dancin Spoons




+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## Dr.G.

YouTube - egans polka on fiddle & spoons


----------



## hhk

Late coming back and I'm on the board! Woo!

Gimme a sec while I crop an image.


----------



## hhk

What am I?


----------



## KC4

Something made of glass?


----------



## Dr.G.

Looks like someone burned the custard.


----------



## Dr.G.

Crème brûlée


----------



## hhk

Not glass.

Dr. G. is very warm. The charring is not unintentional.


----------



## hhk

Dr.G. said:


> Crème brûlée


From a different part of the same continent.


----------



## Dr.G.

Some form of Flambée?


----------



## KC4

Is it edible? Nut brittle or toffee?


----------



## Dr.G.

hhk, I shall have to take an assist on this one, since I have to take my dogs out for a walk.


----------



## KC4

Crepe?


----------



## KC4

Egg tart?


----------



## hhk

Definitely edible. Here's a different part of the same photo. It should help.


----------



## hhk

KC4 said:


> Egg tart?


Can't give a full point until I get the indigenous name.


----------



## KC4

Portuguese Egg Tarts???

They don't look like Chinese egg tarts - they don't have the brown spots.....


----------



## Dr.G.

German style Sand Tarts?


----------



## hhk

KC4 said:


> Portuguese Egg Tarts???
> 
> They don't look like Chinese egg tarts - they don't have the brown spots.....


I think that's close enough. Pastel de nata is the Portuguese name. Photo taken at the birthplace of these delicacies.


----------



## KC4

Good one hhk! - I am now officially starving. 

I'll post a puzzle and any of you who wish to can guess while I go make something to eat... Good luck!


----------



## KC4

Whatami?


----------



## MaxPower

A Maple Syrup bucket?


----------



## hdh607

a speaker


----------



## chimo

Looks like an animal tongue in some sort of enclosure.


----------



## SINC

A draining basket for a deep fryer?


----------



## chimo

Monkey cage?


----------



## KC4

MaxPower said:


> A Maple Syrup bucket?


No- nothing sticky going on here.



hdh607 said:


> a speaker


No speaker - but it is rather loud. 



chimo said:


> Looks like an animal tongue in some sort of enclosure.


No enclosure but correct on the licker.



SINC said:


> A draining basket for a deep fryer?


Deep Six that guess. 



chimo said:


> Monkey cage?


Quit Monkeying around Chimo - there's no cages and definitely no monkeys.


----------



## KC4

Time for a Score update- 
(Thanks for keeping me on track players!)
Eggman .......1
SINC ............5
winwintoo.....5 
Ottawaman....9.5
Dr. G ...........23
The Doug ....2
Screature .....11
Trevor ..........7.5
Bryanc ..........5
KC4 ..............10
jawknee ........1
smoothfonzo 3
The G3 man.. 1
Chris .............4
Danalicious... 1
ciaochiao ......6.5
Xiolo..............4.5
chimo.............7.5
DR Hannon.....1
chef-ryan........1
FeXL...............1.5
Sonal..............1
hdh607 .........1
hhk.................1!!

and the rest of you.. ...Would you rather play spoons and eggs?


----------



## chimo

Dogsled?


----------



## KC4

chimo said:


> Dogsled?


Whoof! You got it right! 
Dogsledding through the mountains near Canmore. Alberta. 
I was told dozens of years ago that sled dogs were mean and never to be approached as they aren't pets. Well, not these...they were all friendly as teddy bears. A temporary stop in traveling was cause for much barking and rolling in the snow.


----------



## chimo

Wahoo - Great pic KC4! (I confess to getting an assist from my wife)

I'm just on the way out of the house, so if anyone else would like to post a new pic, please go ahead.


----------



## SINC

Morning everyone and welcome to yet another thrilling day of guessing:


----------



## hhk

Looks like one of my toenails.


----------



## SINC

hhk said:


> Looks like one of my toenails.


God help your Podiatrist, but alas, nope, it ain't wunnayer toenails.


----------



## Dr.G.

Looks like a child's toy or a clock.


----------



## Dr.G.

A flower vase or a fruit bowl?


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Looks like a child's toy or a clock.


No clicking or points for a toy either.



Dr.G. said:


> A flower vase or a fruit bowl?


Not one of those either.


----------



## Dr.G.

Might it normally be found in the kitchen or bathroom?


----------



## Dr.G.

An classic nick-nack or radio?


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Might it normally be found in the kitchen or bathroom?


Not the bathroom, but yes in the kitchen at times but used in other places more often.



Dr.G. said:


> An classic nick-nack or radio?


Buy your dog a bone with the nick-nack paddy whack stuff.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Looks like a child's toy or a clock.



Maybe it depends on how old the "child" is!


----------



## Dr.G.

Tell me that is not a dog toy for the "sweet" dog you care for at times?


----------



## SINC

KC4 said:


> Maybe it depends on how old the "child" is!


Indeed it does as a "similar type" of these things are in fact "used" as toys.



Dr.G. said:


> Tell me that is not a dog toy for the "sweet" dog you care for at times?


This one is not a toy at all.


----------



## hdh607

KC4 said:


> Whoof! You got it right!
> Dogsledding through the mountains near Canmore. Alberta.
> I was told dozens of years ago that sled dogs were mean and never to be approached as they aren't pets. Well, not these...they were all friendly as teddy bears. A temporary stop in traveling was cause for much barking and rolling in the snow.


As a former dogsledder, I a wee bit embarrassed I didn't get this one!


----------



## screature

Is it made of ceramic or porcelain?


----------



## SINC

screature said:


> Is it made of ceramic or porcelain?


It is so.


----------



## screature

Is it some sort of funky coffee mug?


----------



## SINC

screature said:


> Is it some sort of funky coffee mug?


Quite a reasonable deduction, but nope, not a coffee mug.


----------



## hdh607

funky ass slipper?


----------



## KC4

hdh607 said:


> funky ass slipper?


:lmao:


----------



## hdh607

SINC said:


> It is so.


dog bowl?


----------



## screature

Is it functional or decorative?


----------



## KC4

Punch bowl?


----------



## SINC

hdh607 said:


> funky ass slipper?


:lmao: No, but that's funny!



hdh607 said:


> dog bowl?


No chow in this one.

Here's a bit more for you:


----------



## chimo

A flower watering pot?


----------



## DempsyMac

a glass fish? / paper weight?


----------



## SINC

chimo said:


> A flower watering pot?


No blooming way.



Trevor Robertson said:


> a glass fish? / paper weight?


Fishing for weights? Nope, not either.


----------



## winwintoo

is it a funky planter?


----------



## KC4

A Teapot!


----------



## SINC

KC4 said:


> A Teapot!


Good call KC!


----------



## KC4

Whoot! Thanks SINC!

Here's the next puzzle....


----------



## DempsyMac

dried fruit?


----------



## Dr.G.

Candy?


----------



## KC4

Trevor Robertson said:


> dried fruit?


One of the objects is dry, but it is not fruit.



Dr.G. said:


> Candy?


No sweets!


----------



## SINC

Are these objects located in an aquarium?


----------



## KC4

SINC said:


> Are these objects located in an aquarium?


Not unless someone has too much tequila and throws them in there, which would be a disaster.


----------



## Dr.G.

Are they gems of some sort, like a ruby?


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Are they gems of some sort, like a ruby?


No gems. But there are three different things to guess in the image - all different but related in some way. I offer a point for each!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Are they crystals?


----------



## Dr.G.

Fossils?


----------



## Dr.G.

What is that rock that you crack open like an egg and there are crystals inside????


----------



## Dr.G.

Or are they toys on the ground?


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Are they crystals?


The psychic crystals tell me..........no. 


Dr.G. said:


> Fossils?


That's not fossible. 



Dr.G. said:


> What is that rock that you crack open like an egg and there are crystals inside????


Eggscellent guess, but all yolking aside, that answer is scrambled. I think those rocks are called geodes...


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Or are they toys on the ground?


No toys, not on the ground, BUT the word "ground" could be used when describing one of these objects.


----------



## KC4

What are any of three objects here? One correct guess will be leads for the other two.


----------



## Dr.G.

Polished stones?


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Polished stones?


Only one of the objects is made out of stone...what could it be? 
There is also a "polishing" action involved.


----------



## Dr.G.

Pumice and soaps?


----------



## Dr.G.

Nail polished somethings ...........


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Pumice and soaps?


Nope and nopes.



Dr.G. said:


> Nail polished somethings ...........


Ay Caramba! No.


----------



## Dr.G.

Looks like Jello.


----------



## winwintoo

Fancy soap and a sponge on the bathroom counter?


----------



## Dr.G.

Margaret, it does look like a polished granite counter top for the kitchen or bathroom. Good eyes.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cookies? Easter eggs?


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Looks like Jello.


No wiggle room there.



winwintoo said:


> Fancy soap and a sponge on the bathroom counter?


No pastilla de jabon, no esponja et no banos.



Dr.G. said:


> Cookies? Easter eggs?


No galleta et no huevo de Pascua!


----------



## Dr.G.

cookies?


----------



## Dr.G.

Wait ........... I already asked cookies. Mea culpa.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> cookies?


No, no cookies (galletas) here, Senior!


----------



## Dr.G.

What does this have to do with Passover eggs?


----------



## Dr.G.

Maybe I mistranslated "huevo de Pascua".


----------



## KC4

Slightly expanded view....ID one, and the other two will be *hot* to follow...


----------



## Dr.G.

Melted ice cream?


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> What does this have to do with Passover eggs?


NO huevos of any kind. Passover, Easter or otherwise.


----------



## Dr.G.

I am stumped.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Melted ice cream?


No Frio... Caliente! Et un poco picante!


----------



## Dr.G.

Melted wax


----------



## Dr.G.

glass blowing?


----------



## Dr.G.

Spanish peppers?


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Melted wax


You've been waxed with that guess.


Dr.G. said:


> glass blowing?


Your guess of glass does not pass. 


Dr.G. said:


> Spanish peppers?



Now you are getting somewhere! But the item is not from Spain, is long away from the rain and probably grows mainly on a plain.


----------



## Dr.G.

Mexican chili peppers?


----------



## chimo

Dried peppers?


----------



## Dr.G.

Arizona or California involved in any way?


----------



## Dr.G.

BBQ peppers?


----------



## Dr.G.

Roasting red and yellow peppers over a hot rock is all I see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Ground corn tortillas with peppers?


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Mexican chili peppers?





chimo said:


> Dried peppers?


Si Seniors! The one object is a Chili Guajillo (a.k.a. Chile Cascabel (rattle))
Commonly used in Mexican/ Tex-Mex cuisine...

Now for the additional 2 points, what are the other two items in the foreground? They are connected.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Arizona or California involved in any way?


One of the items would be consumed in these places, but not as much as in other places.


Dr.G. said:


> BBQ peppers?


Nope.


Dr.G. said:


> Roasting red and yellow peppers over a hot rock is all I see.


Rock- Yes - but what is the tool/function? Hot- Yes, but not together


Dr.G. said:


> Ground corn tortillas with peppers?


Ground corn yes, but tortillas, no.


----------



## Dr.G.

It looks like a grinding stone for the corn tortillas.


----------



## Dr.G.

Looks like a husk from a piece of corn.


----------



## Dr.G.

Is is some form of flower or spice plant?


----------



## Dr.G.

Some form of onion?


----------



## Dr.G.

A rock rolling pin?


----------



## Dr.G.

Sun-baked drying rock?


----------



## KC4

Yes a grinding stone for the corn to make tortillas and what is pictured. Do you know the name of the grinding stone or the food? It is one of the earliest known examples of pre-prepared portable foods.


----------



## Dr.G.

tamale?


----------



## Dr.G.

fajita?


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Looks like a husk from a piece of corn.


Yes, corn husks are involved. There's a famous picture of Gerald Ford trying to eat one of these without taking the corn husk off. 


Dr.G. said:


> Is is some form of flower or spice plant?


Nope.


Dr.G. said:


> Some form of onion?


Nope, but onions are in the dish.


Dr.G. said:


> A rock rolling pin?


Partly.


Dr.G. said:


> Sun-baked drying rock?


nope.


----------



## Dr.G.

Tamales use corn husks or banana leaves in their preparation.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> tamale?


YES!:clap::clap::clap::clap:
HOT Tamales! They have been around since pre- Columbian times and were invented by the Mesoamerican natives. 

The wives used to accompany their husbands on their hunting, foraging and war trips to cook for them. They had to lug their "metate" the huge heavy grinding stone table. Somebody wised up and figured out they could take a corn husk and fill it full of ground corn, meat or vegetables as available, roll it up and pre-cook it and it would last for days. The men then took these with them and left the women free to stay home and tend to things there. 

Oh, and that's an image of San Pasquale in the background - the Mexican Patron Saint of the Kitchen.


----------



## Dr.G.

Blessed San Pasquale.


----------



## Dr.G.

My head hurts from figuring this one, so I pass to someone else. I shall not try to guess the next picture tonight .................. unless it is a toaster.


----------



## KC4

Time for a Score update- 
(Thanks for keeping me on track players!)
Eggman .......1
SINC ............5
winwintoo.....5 
Ottawaman....9.5
Dr. G ...........24
The Doug ....2
Screature .....11
Trevor ..........7.5
Bryanc ..........5
KC4 ..............11
jawknee ........1
smoothfonzo 3
The G3 man.. 1
Chris .............4
Danalicious... 1
ciaochiao ......6.5
Xiolo..............4.5
chimo.............7.5
DR Hannon.....1
chef-ryan........1
FeXL...............1.5
Sonal..............1
hdh607 .........1
hhk.................1!!

and the rest of you.. .....Ai Chee Wa Wa!!
__________________


----------



## Dr.G.

Don't have a macro shot available for Whatami? However, I have a bit of a spin-off .......... What is missing? Bon chance, mes amis.


----------



## DempsyMac

the mama


----------



## Dr.G.

No, that is a good speculation, but not the anticipated answer. Mama would not be in this part of the crate normally.


----------



## KC4

No toys, no collars?


----------



## SINC

I've got a killer item, but I first have to take a picture of it. Gimme a few minutes.


----------



## Dr.G.

No collars are standard, at least for us, since it ruins the coats. We only put them on when we are trying to film them moving about to show potential buyers. It is the only way to tell them apart.


----------



## Dr.G.

Great, Sinc. A real Whatami? pic is needed here right now.


----------



## KC4

Oh no - the Sneakmeister's got a killer one...


Dr. G...I know - the LID to the crate!!


----------



## Dr.G.

No, there are toys outside of this crate. As well, we intentionally took off the top of the crate.


----------



## Dr.G.

Hint -- when I took this pic .............. and then uploaded it onto my computer, I froze ............ and then rushed back down to look for something .........................


----------



## Dr.G.

TR's guess also gives you a clue -- "no mama, no papa, no uncle sam". Think about when/why this was said way back when.


----------



## SINC

Here you go people:


----------



## Dr.G.

Coo-coo clock?


----------



## Dr.G.

A wall shrine to Amphictyonis, the Goddess of Wine?


----------



## KC4

A missing puppy? Missing newspaper on the bottom?


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Coo-coo clock?


Now there's a coo-coo guess if I ever heard one.



Dr.G. said:


> A wall shrine to Amphictyonis, the Goddess of Wine?


It's not a shrining example.



KC4 said:


> A missing puppy? Missing newspaper on the bottom?


Uh, nope, not either.


----------



## Dr.G.

"A missing puppy?" Correct, KC4. There were 8 pups in the litter ............ could not find Doug ........ as in Gen. Douglas MacArthur. The pups were born on the day that marked the end of the The Bataan Death March, when the soldiers reached Camp O'Donnell. 

YouTube - The Bataan Death March


----------



## Dr.G.

a mirror or picture frame?


----------



## Dr.G.

a wall mount for an urn?


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> a mirror or picture frame?


Nope, not a frame. What you see is part of the whole.



Dr.G. said:


> a wall mount for an urn?


You seem to have an urning desire about urns, but no, not even close. It does have a wall mount connected to it though, although likely not in the sense you would be thinking.


----------



## Dr.G.

There is an LCD TV in the middle of this frame.


----------



## Dr.G.

some form of lamp?


----------



## Dr.G.

A wall-mounted beer tap ............... what every home bar needs.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> There is an LCD TV in the middle of this frame.


Tee, hee, nope, way too small.



Dr.G. said:


> some form of lamp?


That sheds no light on this item.



Dr.G. said:


> A wall-mounted beer tap ............... what every home bar needs.


Nothing to do with beer at all.

I will say here that this is a very old item. It has been part of my life for 65 years.


----------



## DempsyMac

anyone else notice that we are now on page 300!


----------



## Ottawaman

I'm only on page 75. Some of us have different setting in or User CP options.


----------



## Dr.G.

Is it made of glass or amber?


----------



## Dr.G.

An old-fashioned child's night light?


----------



## Dr.G.

The mount around a light switch?


----------



## Dr.G.

A coat or hat hook?


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Is it made of glass or amber?


No, neither substance.



Dr.G. said:


> An old-fashioned child's night light?


No, it has no electrical power, although it does indeed seem to have a certain power.



Dr.G. said:


> The mount around a light switch?


A good honest guess, but nope, not at all.



Dr.G. said:


> A coat or hat hook?


Sorry, no.


----------



## Macfury

A weather device, like a barometer or thermomenter?


----------



## SINC

Macfury said:


> A weather device, like a barometer or thermomenter?


Indeed it is MF, well done!


----------



## Dr.G.

Kudos, MF. Well done. Good speculation.


----------



## KC4

Time for a Score update- 
(Thanks for keeping me on track players!)
Eggman .......1
SINC ............5
winwintoo.....5 
Ottawaman....9.5
Dr. G ...........26
The Doug ....2
Screature .....11
Trevor ..........7.5
Bryanc ..........5
KC4 ..............12
jawknee ........1
smoothfonzo 3
The G3 man.. 1
Chris .............4
Danalicious... 1
ciaochiao ......6.5
Xiolo..............4.5
chimo.............7.5
DR Hannon.....1
chef-ryan........1
FeXL...............1.5
Sonal..............1
hdh607 .........1
hhk.................1

and "choosing" to jump onto the scoreboard...

Macfury...........1!!

and the rest of you.. .....you seem to be MIA like the doxie pup!


----------



## screature

Macfury said:


> A weather device, like a barometer or thermomenter?


You're up Macfury, as the last winner to post a new image.


----------



## winwintoo

Can I post one in the meantime?


----------



## Dr.G.

Go right ahead, Margaret. There are no hard and fast rules here as far as I can tell.


----------



## winwintoo

OK, here goes....


----------



## Chris

A plate or plaque?


----------



## KC4

Candy?


----------



## SINC

A carnival ride time exposure?


----------



## Chris

Pleats in fabric, i.e. skirt or shades?


----------



## Niteshooter

Looks like plasticine.


----------



## KC4

wires/cables?


----------



## winwintoo

Chris said:


> A plate or plaque?


Not a plaque nor is it a plate



KC4 said:


> Candy?


Not candy



SINC said:


> A carnival ride time exposure?


No time exposure here.



Chris said:


> Pleats in fabric, i.e. skirt or shades?


Not fabric and no pleats.



Niteshooter said:


> Looks like plasticine.


Not plasticine.



KC4 said:


> wires/cables?


No wires or cables.

If you study aspects of all these answers, there are elements of the correct answer, but not the complete answer.


----------



## MacGuiver

Neon light tubes?


----------



## winwintoo

MacGuiver said:


> Neon light tubes?


Not neon light tubes.


----------



## Dr.G.

The trays for the copies that come from a Xerox machine?


----------



## SINC

They look like pleats, are they fabric?


----------



## winwintoo

SINC said:


> They look like pleats, are they fabric?


No not fabric, but fabricated. 

I'll post a slightly different picture.


----------



## Dr.G.

Colorful plates stacked up on each other?


----------



## Dr.G.

Plates or bowls in the cupboard?


----------



## SINC

A plastic shower curtain?


----------



## winwintoo

Dr.G. said:


> Plates or bowls in the cupboard?


We have a winner!!

A stack of plastic bowls at the local dollar store.


----------



## KC4

That was a COOL one winwin! :clap:
Good guess DR. G! 

Floor's open if anyone wants to post a puzzle pic!


----------



## SINC

Oh, OK . . .


----------



## KC4

A CD stand?


----------



## SINC

KC4 said:


> A CD stand?


Nope, no standing.


----------



## KC4

Are the holes in the "feet" used to attach it to something else, say, a wall?


----------



## Dreambird

I gotta get in here... 

... a metal bracket?


----------



## SINC

KC4 said:


> Are the holes in the "feet" used to attach it to something else, say, a wall?


They certainly could be used in that manner, but not likely to a wall.


----------



## Dreambird

brackets for shelving or such etc.


----------



## SINC

Dreambird said:


> brackets for shelving or such etc.


Sorry, you'll have to shelve that guess.


----------



## Ottawaman

Do they dispense something?


----------



## ciaochiao

*Are they....*

I've given up on completing the posts I've missed BEFORE allowing myself to play - I'm getting there though!!

Ok SINC, are they brackets for an auto?


----------



## SINC

Ottawaman said:


> Do they dispense something?


No, is does not dispense anything.



ciaochiao said:


> I've given up on completing the posts I've missed BEFORE allowing myself to play - I'm getting there though!!
> 
> Ok SINC, are they brackets for an auto?


No, not brackets for an auto, although you might keep one of these in your auto at certain times.


----------



## chimo

Are they a traction device or a shoveling device?


----------



## chimo

Are they tire chocks or ramps/jacks?


----------



## Dr.G.

Part of a car jack?


----------



## Dr.G.

Sorry, Chimo, I posted without looking at your posting. Mea culpa.


----------



## SINC

chimo said:


> Are they a traction device or a shoveling device?


Nope, neither.



chimo said:


> Are they tire chocks or ramps/jacks?


No, none of those.



Dr.G. said:


> Part of a car jack?


See above.

New page, new pic with a bit more:


----------



## chimo

Portable picnic table?


----------



## chimo

Portable chair?


----------



## DR Hannon

Looks like table or stool


----------



## KC4

Grill/BBQ?


----------



## Dreambird

folding portable chair...


----------



## SINC

Sorry all, I had company most of the afternoon. 



chimo said:


> Portable picnic table?


As Yogi would say, No pick-a-nick today.



chimo said:


> Portable chair?


Nope not a chair exactly.



DR Hannon said:


> Looks like table or stool


Not a table and no food involved here.



KC4 said:


> Grill/BBQ?


Neither of those.



Dreambird said:


> folding portable chair...


Not a chair, but portable and folding works.


----------



## chimo

portable cooler with folding legs?


----------



## chimo

portable sawhorse?


----------



## SINC

chimo said:


> portable cooler with folding legs?


The legs do fold, but not a cool guess.



chimo said:


> portable sawhorse?


Horse back rides have been cancelled.


----------



## Dr.G.

A foot stool?


----------



## Dr.G.

A tray that attaches to the car window, like in the old-time A&Ws?


----------



## Dr.G.

An indoor clothes line or dryer?


----------



## Dr.G.

Have we stopped with the toaster speculations?


----------



## ciaochiao

*Good one!!*



Dr.G. said:


> Have we stopped with the toaster speculations?


:lmao::lmao::lmao:

Ok, is it the portable drink and 'stuff' holder that fits over the - oh my brain, I can't remember what it's called, but for lack of the proper word, 'the "hump" in the middle of the car?


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> A foot stool?


Nope, missed it by 12 inches.



Dr.G. said:


> A tray that attaches to the car window, like in the old-time A&Ws?


No root beer for you. 



Dr.G. said:


> An indoor clothes line or dryer?


Sorry, that guess is too dry.



Dr.G. said:


> Have we stopped with the toaster speculations?


We have indeed!



ciaochiao said:


> :lmao::lmao::lmao:
> 
> Ok, is it the portable drink and 'stuff' holder that fits over the - oh my brain, I can't remember what it's called, but for lack of the proper word, 'the "hump" in the middle of the car?


Nope, no humping with this item either.


----------



## ciaochiao

*no humping either?*



Dr.G. said:


> Have we stopped with the toaster speculations?





SINC said:


> Nope, missed it by 12 inches.
> 
> Nope, no humping with this item either.


:lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao:

How clever your answers oh Wise Sinc!

Has someone already guessed tire or side jack??


----------



## Ottawaman

ciaochiao said:


> :lmao::lmao::lmao:
> 
> Ok, is it the portable drink and 'stuff' holder that fits over the - oh my brain, I can't remember what it's called, but for lack of the proper word, 'the "hump" in the middle of the car?


Transmission tunnel?


----------



## SINC

ciaochiao said:


> :lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao:
> 
> How clever your answers oh Wise Sinc!
> 
> Has someone already guessed tire or side jack??


Nope, but they would both be wrong.



Ottawaman said:


> Transmission tunnel?


Sorry, but nothing to do with transmissions.


----------



## chimo

hammock? lounge chair? bassinet?


----------



## SINC

chimo said:


> hammock? lounge chair? bassinet?


Sad to say, none of the above.

New page and a bit more of the pic which should give it away:


----------



## Dr.G.

port-o-potty?


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> port-o-potty?


BINGO, we have a winner!


----------



## Ottawaman

SINC said:


> Nope, but they would both be wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, but nothing to do with transmissions.


I wasn't guessing for this game, I was responding to ciaochiao.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, it looks interesting. I have never seen one as nice as this one for use when camping.


----------



## Dr.G.

I have a great deal of grading to do, so if someone else wants to post a pic, I shall not try to guess. Bon chance, mes amis.


----------



## KC4

Time for a Score update- 
(Thanks for keeping me on track players!)
Eggman .......1
SINC ............5
winwintoo.....5 
Ottawaman....9.5
Dr. G ...........28
The Doug ....2
Screature .....11
Trevor ..........7.5
Bryanc ..........5
KC4 ..............12
jawknee ........1
smoothfonzo 3
The G3 man.. 1
Chris .............4
Danalicious... 1
ciaochiao ......6.5
Xiolo..............4.5
chimo.............7.5
DR Hannon.....1
chef-ryan........1
FeXL...............1.5
Sonal..............1
hdh607 .........1
hhk.................1
Macfury...........1

and the rest of you.. ....you're going down da poopie shute!


----------



## screature

Good morning all. I haven't been around for a while and seenig as there is an opening to post an image... try this one on for size:


----------



## SINC

Decorative embroidered trim for a zipper?


----------



## Ottawaman

Electronic guitar toy.


----------



## screature

SINC said:


> Decorative embroidered trim for a zipper?


Well today that gets you Zippity Do Dah.


----------



## KC4

I have a teen in the house....
I think it's a band e-game "guitar".....


----------



## KC4

OOPS - O-man beat me to it! Gotta be quick in this game sometimes!


----------



## screature

KC4 said:


> I have a teen in the house....
> I think it's a band e-game "guitar".....


Nothing to do with a game, but don't fret a "guitar" is involved.


----------



## screature

Ottawaman said:


> Electronic guitar toy.


No current involved here and it is nothing to be played with, but as said to KC4 don't fret, you are on the right track.


----------



## SINC

Is it a musical instrument?


----------



## screature

SINC said:


> Is it a musical instrument?


While it looks like one, appearances can be deceiving. So while it may ring a bell it makes no sound.


----------



## screature

Here's a little more to ponder:


----------



## Ottawaman

Clock?


----------



## SINC

Either the blow up has pixelated the image or is it fabric with embroidery?


----------



## screature

Ottawaman said:


> Clock?


tick tock not a clock


----------



## screature

SINC said:


> Either the blow up has pixelated the image or is it fabric with embroidery?


The blow up is a little aliased, but while it is fabricated, no fabric is involved.


----------



## screature

More to go on:


----------



## KC4

A Light/lamp?


----------



## Ottawaman

USB stick?


----------



## screature

KC4 said:


> A Light/lamp?


Not an illuminating guess.


----------



## SINC

Keychain fob?


----------



## screature

Ottawaman said:


> USB stick?


USB or not to USB is the question. Not to USB is the answer.


----------



## screature

SINC said:


> Keychain fob?


Not a bad guess SINC, but the link you seek is elsewhere.


----------



## winwintoo

Is it a cufflink?


----------



## screature

winwintoo said:


> Is it a cufflink?


I thought that clue might give it away. Ding, ding, ding we have a winner!!


----------



## ciaochiao

*whoa!!*

Good one Screature!! Are those yours? Those are SO cool. I have a few cufflinks that are cool-similar idea to yours but I'd LOVE to have your links!! Good one!

Good one for you too Don - I wouldn't have ever guessed potty. I've never seen one of those, ever. I take it that they're easily cleaned. Do you just get them from the camping store? 

Well, good for Winwin and Dr. G! As usual....Ok, next???
Ciaochiao


----------



## screature

ciaochiao said:


> Good one Screature!! Are those yours? Those are SO cool. I have a few cufflinks that are cool-similar idea to yours but I'd LOVE to have your links!! Good one!
> 
> Good one for you too Don - I wouldn't have ever guessed potty. I've never seen one of those, ever. I take it that they're easily cleaned. Do you just get them from the camping store?
> 
> Well, good for Winwin and Dr. G! As usual....Ok, next???
> Ciaochiao


No not mine, I just saw them on the net and thought they were cool.


----------



## winwintoo

Yippee!!

Here's the next one


----------



## ciaochiao

*uh oh...*

Hmm, this one looks like it's gonna be a typical Winwintoo Toughie....they are ventilation holes of some type right?


----------



## winwintoo

ciaochiao said:


> Hmm, this one looks like it's gonna be a typical Winwintoo Toughie....they are ventilation holes of some type right?


Yes they are. And a "touchie it is"


----------



## ciaochiao

*Oweee!*

Oh, sorry WWT, my head's just hurting from thinking so much about your pic!! sorry. It looks familiar but I can't put my finger on it....it's aluminum and conducts cool air. That's all I've got right now...


----------



## winwintoo

ciaochiao said:


> Oh, sorry WWT, my head's just hurting from thinking so much about your pic!! sorry. It looks familiar but I can't put my finger on it....it's aluminum and conducts cool air. That's all I've got right now...


It is probably aluminum, and at times it allows for circulation of cooler air, but at other times, it's a hot air vent of sorts.

Keep guessing, I'm not surprised that it's familiar to you - you have probably seen several thousand of these over the years - unless you never leave your home.


----------



## SINC

Is it a modem?


----------



## winwintoo

SINC said:


> Is it a modem?


Not a modem. It is bigger than a breadbox.


----------



## Smoothfonzo

Does it belong to a vehicle?


----------



## winwintoo

Smoothfonzo said:


> Does it belong to a vehicle?


It does.


----------



## ciaochiao

*is it....*

Hmm, is it on a bus?


----------



## winwintoo

ciaochiao said:


> Hmm, is it on a bus?


Not a bus.


----------



## ciaochiao

*Ummm,*

a car?


----------



## winwintoo

ciaochiao said:


> a car?


Not a car.


----------



## Smoothfonzo

An 18 Wheeler?


----------



## winwintoo

Got it!!


----------



## Dr.G.

That is quite the rig, Margaret. Where is the driver?


----------



## Smoothfonzo

Ok, give me a few and I'll try to find something.

Ok, hoping this won't be too easy:


----------



## Dr.G.

Looks like a part of an elephant, maybe its trunk.


----------



## Smoothfonzo

lol on the money. I guess it WAS too easy.


----------



## Dr.G.

You're joking me!!!! That was just a wild guess on my part. It was not easy. Still, you should now post the entire picture. Merci, mon ami.


----------



## ciaochiao

*Shhh, don't tell but....*

My Detectives, made up entirely of puppies: doxies, shih tzus, pekes, lhasas, and minpins, tell me that they've done their research. Dr. G is really 2009 years old. Possibly older - and that 'G' stands for.......yes, it COULD be Great, COULD be 'Good', but more likely a derivative word from the word, "Good".....He truly is a marvel with deduction though isn't he?? WAY TO GO DR. G!! And Smooth, it wasn't all that easy, believe me. I looked at it and objectively, I wouldn't have guessed that as a 1st guess, not at all. OK Dr. G, now your turn to post a pic of that 'Missing Driver' - my guess is that Sgt. Doxie of the Yukon police confiscated that rig....:lmao:
Mr. Picture, Please!! (and thank you)


----------



## Dr.G.

Ciaochiao, I was just lucky on that guess. I am about to pull the pin and go to bed, so I have no picture to post. Still, if anyone can name that dog in the truck it should be worth a point. 

Hint, ________ was named after a character from a half-hour Walt Disney Production TV series that ran for a couple of years in the mid-50's. At least 13 movies have been made using this character.

Let's see if you are able to "out fox" Dr.G. on these clues. Bon chance, mes amis ............. or should I say "mis amigoes". 

I shall check in tomorrow morning to let you know who was correct in their speculation of the name of the doxie in the truck.


----------



## ciaochiao

*I is cheating but....*



Dr.G. said:


> Ciaochiao, I was just lucky on that guess. I am about to pull the pin and go to bed, so I have no picture to post. Still, if anyone can name that dog in the truck it should be worth a point.
> 
> Hint, ________ was named after a character from a half-hour Walt Disney Production TV series that ran for a couple of years in the mid-50's. At least 13 movies have been made using this character.
> 
> Let's see if you are able to "out fox" Dr.G. on these clues. Bon chance, mes amis ............. or should I say "mis amigoes".
> 
> I shall check in tomorrow morning to let you know who was correct in their speculation of the name of the doxie in the truck.


Is it....Toddie
Ciaochiao


----------



## ciaochiao

*don't be modest!*



Dr.G. said:


> Ciaochiao, I was just lucky on that guess. I am about to pull the pin and go to bed, so I have no picture to post. Still, if anyone can name that dog in the truck it should be worth a point.
> 
> Hint, ________ was named after a character from a half-hour Walt Disney Production TV series that ran for a couple of years in the mid-50's. At least 13 movies have been made using this character.
> 
> Let's see if you are able to "out fox" Dr.G. on these clues. Bon chance, mes amis ............. or should I say "mis amigoes".
> 
> I shall check in tomorrow morning to let you know who was correct in their speculation of the name of the doxie in the truck.


Dr. G, if you're just 'lucky' on your guesses, then I'm going to ask you to help me pick my next 649 numbers!! Don't be so modest, you are just really brilliant. It's ok, that's why you're Dr. G!!

Ok, my 1st guess was almost Donald, then 'Goofy' but then I remembered Tod and then is it....
Cooper? 

i feel like Rumpelstilskin!!:lmao::lmao:
Ciaochiao


----------



## Smoothfonzo

Dr.G. said:


> You're joking me!!!! That was just a wild guess on my part. It was not easy. Still, you should now post the entire picture. Merci, mon ami.


Right, full picture here we come:


----------



## Dr.G.

Thanks for the entire pic, Smoothfonzo.


----------



## Dr.G.

Ciaochiao, none of the names you mentioned were correct. I thought that my clues would have given it away, in that many of us played this character as children. 

More hints as to the name of the dachshund in the truck -- the character is a fictional male character, not a cartoon nor an animal, and the concept of Batman might be seen in his undertakings, although this character came first.


----------



## SINC

Well, if no one else is jumping in, I may as well start the madness for another day:


----------



## Ottawaman

shower curtain rings?


----------



## DempsyMac

air hose?


----------



## SINC

Ottawaman said:


> shower curtain rings?


Nope.



Trevor Robertson said:


> air hose?


Yep, short run on that one. :lmao:

Over to you Trevor.


----------



## DempsyMac

Thanks Sync, was just the first thing to pop into my head.

Okay I am really running out of photo's to use im iPhoto, may have to go on a photo shoot shortly.


----------



## Dr.G.

Looks like the wall of a castle or a fort somewhere.


----------



## DempsyMac

Dr.G. said:


> Looks like the wall of a castle or a fort somewhere.


nope but kinda close.


----------



## Dr.G.

Part of a wall, like in Old Quebec or Old Montreal?


----------



## Ottawaman

Window washing platform supports?


----------



## DempsyMac

Dr. G you are very close on the wall part but way off in the area and type. Also the "wall" is only a small part of the entire item you are guessing, and it's current state.


----------



## DempsyMac

Ottawaman said:


> Window washing platform supports?


nope sorry, this item was not clean at all at the time of the photo, nor were there any windows.


----------



## Dr.G.

Could it be some form of turret?


----------



## Dr.G.

Or, if it is not some form of tower, might it merely be a wall holding back the land alongside of a cliff?


----------



## DempsyMac

Dr.G. said:


> Could it be some form of turret?


nope sorry


----------



## Dr.G.

A sea wall?


----------



## SINC

Looks to me like the type of adobe construction used in the American southwest.


----------



## chimo

The overhang of rafters on an unfinished building.


----------



## Dr.G.

Does the location of this wall matter?


----------



## DempsyMac

Dr.G. said:


> Or, if it is not some form of tower, might it merely be a wall holding back the land alongside of a cliff?


Not a tower, not a sea wall, not at all


----------



## DempsyMac

SINC said:


> Looks to me like the type of adobe construction used in the American southwest.


now you are getting close


----------



## DempsyMac

chimo said:


> The overhang of rafters on an unfinished building.


yup but what kind of building?


----------



## Dr.G.

So, location does matter?


----------



## DempsyMac

Dr.G. said:


> Does the location of this wall matter?


nope and it would kinda freak me out if you knew the location.


----------



## Ottawaman

the alamo?


----------



## DempsyMac

Ottawaman said:


> the alamo?


nope that was very far away, but I do have that photo iPhoto too...


----------



## Dr.G.

An Asian temple of some sort?


----------



## DempsyMac

here you go a bit bigger


----------



## Dr.G.

Home developments left unfinished in California?


----------



## DempsyMac

Dr.G. said:


> An Asian temple of some sort?


nope sorry


----------



## Dr.G.

I have seen pictures of rows upon rows of unfinished home in California that developers have just walked away from this year.


----------



## Dr.G.

That is plywood and not stone, which threw everyone's guesses off a bit. The truss is not yet in place for the roof.


----------



## DempsyMac

Dr.G. said:


> Home developments left unfinished in California?


humm..... this is very close and I am sure will gain you half a point....

Here is a larger photo again to get the other point.


----------



## Dr.G.

Calgary developments?


----------



## DempsyMac

Dr.G. said:


> Calgary developments?


okay full point.

This is my house that we built just before the boom really exploded in Edmonton.


----------



## Dr.G.

TR, I was going to say Edmonton, but I felt that it would be too obvious. Nice home.


----------



## Dr.G.

TR, what does the home look like now? A before and after pic would be nice.


----------



## Dr.G.

Guess I should post one now.


----------



## DempsyMac

Dr.G. said:


> TR, what does the home look like now? A before and after pic would be nice.


Here is the finished product...


----------



## DempsyMac

Looks like oil in water DR. G


----------



## Dr.G.

Nice family home, TR.

No oil in the water.


----------



## Ottawaman

Open water created by an icebreaker?


----------



## Dr.G.

Water, yes .............. ice of any kind, no.


----------



## Dr.G.

Here is a bit more ...........


----------



## Dr.G.

This should give it away.


----------



## Ottawaman

Swan reflection?


----------



## DempsyMac

I think you got it Ottawaman


----------



## Dr.G.

Kudos, O-man. The swan was slowly swimming towards me just before I shot it ..................... with my camera.


----------



## Dr.G.

I always thought that the ice berg looked like the swan.


----------



## Ottawaman

What am I?


----------



## DempsyMac

Ottawaman said:


> What am I?


very pixelated


----------



## Chris

Desert-style CADPAT (camouflage) apparel?


----------



## Ottawaman

Trevor Robertson said:


> very pixelated


yup


Chris said:


> Desert-style CADPAT (camouflage) apparel?


could be used in the desert, but no


----------



## Ottawaman

A bit more to go on...


----------



## Dr.G.

Looks like the base of a statue or monument.


----------



## Dr.G.

Could be the base of a sculpture or an urn.


----------



## DempsyMac

looks kinda like the item on top of the brick could be a big brown tooth?


----------



## Ottawaman

Dr.G. said:


> Looks like the base of a statue or monument.


There is a base, but there's more to it.


Dr.G. said:


> Could be the base of a sculpture or an urn.


Not an urn, you cannot be more wrong.


----------



## Ottawaman

Trevor Robertson said:


> looks kinda like the item on top of the brick could be a big brown tooth?


Not a tooth, but might remove some.


----------



## screature

Some form of BBQ or fire pit?


----------



## Ottawaman

screature said:


> Some form of BBQ or fire pit?


No, but I imagine the term fire may have been used.


----------



## Dr.G.

Canon ball?


----------



## Dr.G.

A canon?


----------



## chimo

It looks like the base of a canon monument. Canon balls in the corner.

Oops, didn't notice the new page w/ Dr G's guesses.


----------



## Ottawaman

Dr.G. said:


> Canon ball?


Yes.


----------



## Dr.G.

Pardon my misspelling of cannon and canon ball.


----------



## chimo

No brass monkey there.


----------



## Ottawaman

chimo said:


> It looks like the base of a canon monument. Canon balls in the corner.
> 
> Oops, didn't notice the new page w/ Dr G's guesses.


You had it, just a bit too late.


----------



## Dr.G.

For misspelling the word "cannon", I shall split the point with Chimo.


----------



## Dr.G.

Chimo was also the one to use cannon balls, while I just used it in the singular. So, a half-point for both of us is fair rather than me getting the full point.


----------



## Dreambird

Dr.G, is the truck driving Doxie's name Zorro by chance?


----------



## Dr.G.

Chimo, I have to go back to editing an article, so might you post a pic? I shall not try to guess. Merci, mon ami.


----------



## KC4

Time for a Score update- 
(Thanks for keeping me on track players!)
Eggman .......1
SINC ............5
winwintoo.....6 
Ottawaman....10.5
Dr. G ............30.5
The Doug ....2
Screature .....11
Trevor ..........8.5
Bryanc ..........5
KC4 ..............12
jawknee ........1
smoothfonzo 4
The G3 man.. 1
Chris .............4
Danalicious... 1
ciaochiao ......6.5
Xiolo..............4.5
chimo.............8
DR Hannon.....1
chef-ryan........1
FeXL...............1.5
Sonal..............1
hdh607 .........1
hhk.................1
Macfury...........1
........................................oo
.......................................ooo
......................................oooo
and the rest of you.. ....ooooo a Pile 'o Cannon balls.


----------



## KC4

Dreambird said:


> Dr.G, is the truck driving Doxie's name Zorro by chance?


Or Wylie? or Wyatt?


----------



## Ottawaman

KC4 said:


> ........................................oo
> .......................................ooo
> ......................................oooo
> and the rest of you.. ....ooooo a Pile 'o Cannon balls.


cute


----------



## Dr.G.

"Dr.G, is the truck driving Doxie's name Zorro by chance?" Sorry, Dreambird, I must have missed this previous posting. YES!!!!!!!!!!!! Zorro, the father of the second litter of our doxie pups, is the dachshund in the truck, which is owned by his owner in Regina, SK. Kudos.

KC4, Dreambird should get a full point, which is her first. Merci.


----------



## KC4

Time for a Score update/correction- 
(Thanks for keeping me on track players!)
Eggman .......1
SINC ............5
winwintoo.....6 
Ottawaman....10.5
Dr. G ............30.5
The Doug ....2
Screature .....11
Trevor ..........8.5
Bryanc ..........5
KC4 ..............12
jawknee ........1
smoothfonzo 4
The G3 man.. 1
Chris .............4
Danalicious... 1
ciaochiao ......6.5
Xiolo..............4.5
chimo.............8
DR Hannon.....1
chef-ryan........1
FeXL...............1.5
Sonal..............1
hdh607 .........1
hhk.................1
Macfury...........1
and new - flying onto the scoreboard...
Dreambird.......1!!
........................................oo
.......................................ooo
......................................oooo
and the rest of you.. ....ooooo a Pile 'o Cannon balls.


----------



## Dr.G.

"...and new - flying onto the scoreboard...Dreambird.......1!!" Good one, KC4. Kudos, Dreambird.


----------



## Dreambird

I'm generally "not so good" at these things!


----------



## Dr.G.

Since Chimo is silent, as is Dreambird, here is another "Who am I?" picture. It is the complete picture, and I would need the person's real name. Bon chance, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sorry, Dreambird, but I posted a picture to keep the thread moving on. I could take it away if you have a pic to post.


----------



## screature

Samuel de Champlain per chance?


----------



## Dr.G.

"Samuel de Champlain per chance?" Mais, non, mon ami.


----------



## Dreambird

No, that's fine Dr.G... I hadn't a clue what to post at the moment. 



Dr.G. said:


> Sorry, Dreambird, but I posted a picture to keep the thread moving on. I could take it away if you have a pic to post.


----------



## Dr.G.

No problem, Dreambird. Why not try to guess the person on the statue ........... you are on a roll right now.


----------



## Macfury

Is the statue in Newfoundland (and Labrador)?


----------



## SINC

Jacques Cartier?


----------



## DR Hannon

Looks like Columbus to me


----------



## Dr.G.

Not Cartier or Columbus.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Is the statue in Newfoundland (and Labrador)? " Mais, oui, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

Sir Humphrey Gilbert?


----------



## SINC

Frobisher?


----------



## SINC

John Cabot?


----------



## Niteshooter

John Cabot?


----------



## Niteshooter

Gaspar Corte-Real


----------



## Dr.G.

Not Frobisher.


----------



## Dr.G.

Not Gaspar Corte-Real, but that was a good guess.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc got the somewhat correct answer of John Cabot a minute prior to Niteshooter, but I did request this person's real name.


----------



## Dreambird




----------



## chimo

Giovanni Caboto.

No need to share that point earlier Dr G. I messed up the spelling - twice!

I popped on at work during a break, and then the day got busy.


----------



## Dreambird

Ah... OK, got it...


----------



## Dr.G.

Giovanni Caboto is the expected reply. I shall let the judges award the points on this one rather than me being forced to make a decision. Kudos, mes amis.


----------



## Niteshooter

Dr.G. said:


> Sinc got the somewhat correct answer of John Cabot a minute prior to Niteshooter, but I did request this person's real name.


Giovanni Caboto


----------



## chimo

Dr.G. said:


> Giovanni Caboto is the expected reply. I shall let the judges award the points on this one rather than me being forced to make a decision. Kudos, mes amis.


I came a little late to this and would have answered John Cabot as my first guess too. So, if I snuck in first with the correct guess, then I would share however the scorer sees fit!

I'll never collect enough points for the toaster anyways......


----------



## Dr.G.

Chimo, that seems fair, but I shall let the judges/scorers make the final call.


----------



## Dr.G.

The judges/scorers have not come forth. So, maybe it will be up to all of you to decide the division of the point.


----------



## SINC

No judges eh? Well this would seem a perfect time to toss in another item, whether it's my turn or not.


----------



## Ottawaman

Perhaps the point could be held in a trust, where it can earn interest, until the rightful owner is decided?


----------



## Ottawaman

Shelf on a computer desk?


----------



## SINC

Ottawaman said:


> Perhaps the point could be held in a trust, where it can earn interest, until the rightful owner is decided?


A good point to be sure, although I'm not sure how pointed the suggestion is that pointed out the solution to the points problem. Or did I miss the point?


----------



## SINC

Ottawaman said:


> Shelf on a computer desk?


Um, no sorry, too obvious.


----------



## winwintoo

Is it some sort of medical diagnostic equipment?


----------



## Ottawaman

external hard drive?


----------



## Ottawaman

Slingbox pvr?


----------



## SINC

winwintoo said:


> Is it some sort of medical diagnostic equipment?


It certainly could be used for part of a diagnosis.



Ottawaman said:


> external hard drive?


Um, that's part of it, but not the whole. 



Ottawaman said:


> Slingbox pvr?


Sling that answer across the room.


----------



## The G3 Man

somethings telling me an iMac with an external hard drive beside it...

Morgan


----------



## SINC

winwintoo said:


> Is it some sort of medical diagnostic equipment?





Ottawaman said:


> external hard drive?





The G3 Man said:


> somethings telling me an iMac with an external hard drive beside it...
> 
> Morgan


Nope, no iMac involved here.


----------



## winwintoo

Computerized vehicle engine diagnostic apparatus?


----------



## SINC

winwintoo said:


> Computerized vehicle engine diagnostic apparatus?


It's computerized, but that is where the resemblance ends.


----------



## ciaochiao

*is it....*

is it a digital photo viewer?


----------



## SINC

ciaochiao said:


> is it a digital photo viewer?


No it's not a photo viewer.


----------



## chimo

Cash register/point of sale device?


----------



## SINC

chimo said:


> Cash register/point of sale device?


No, not any such device.

Time for a bit more of the photo:


----------



## winwintoo

Is it the control panel for your RV?


----------



## SINC

winwintoo said:


> Is it the control panel for your RV?


An excellent guess Margaret, but no, nothing to do with an RV.


----------



## KC4

Ottawaman said:


> Perhaps the point could be held in a trust, where it can earn interest, until the rightful owner is decided?


:lmao::clap:



SINC said:


> A good point to be sure, although I'm not sure how pointed the suggestion is that pointed out the solution to the points problem. Or did I miss the point?


:lmao:It's not polite to POINT! (Obviously, too many pointy heads in this game):lmao:


----------



## KC4

A navigational device?


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> The judges/scorers have not come forth. So, maybe it will be up to all of you to decide the division of the point.


After exhaustive review and discussion and refreshments the judges (pictured) have decided: 

SINC was the first to answer John Cabot, then Chimo was the first to provide the real name of Giovanni Caboto...therefore they share the point.


----------



## chimo

A fish finder?


----------



## SINC

KC4 said:


> A navigational device?


The object's identity is lost but it won't do any navigating to find it.



chimo said:


> A fish finder?


Nope, both fishing and finding are off the guess list.


----------



## winwintoo

Have you got one of those new fangled iceboxes with the computer in the door?

It actually looks like one of the old luggable computers we used years ago when we had to work from home - the thing was about the size of a carry-on suitcase but it weighed nearly 40 pounds.


----------



## Dr.G.

"After exhaustive review and discussion and refreshments the judges (pictured) have decided: 

SINC was the first to answer John Cabot, then Chimo was the first to provide the real name of Giovanni Caboto...therefore they share the point."

KC4, the judges were most wise in their final decision.


----------



## SINC

winwintoo said:


> Have you got one of those new fangled iceboxes with the computer in the door?


No, not one of those either.

New page, new picture revealing still more:


----------



## DempsyMac

some kind of Analog video converter with a preview screen below and computer screen above?


----------



## SINC

Trevor Robertson said:


> some kind of Analog video converter with a preview screen below and computer screen above?


Another excellent guess indeed, and while the machine is capable of playing video, that is not its prime function. It does as you can see have a screen, but that is not a preview screen below, although at one time it used to be.


----------



## chimo

Some kind of security monitor?

Gotta say that that bottom thing looks like a toaster oven.


----------



## screature

Some kind of video editing set up?


----------



## Macfury

Some sort of early computerized typsetting or headlining equipment?


----------



## ciaochiao

*isit...*

Don't know what it is but is that a modem??


----------



## KC4

Is it some sort of health monitor?


----------



## SINC

chimo said:


> Some kind of security monitor?
> 
> Gotta say that that bottom thing looks like a toaster oven.


Sorry, busy day and time to catch up. You can rest secure in the knowledge it secures nothing, but now you're getting hot. 



screature said:


> Some kind of video editing set up?


Nope, but as I said it does play video if you want it to.



Macfury said:


> Some sort of early computerized typsetting or headlining equipment?


God forbid I kept anything from my early career. Nope.



ciaochiao said:


> Don't know what it is but is that a modem??


I dunno, is it? Your guess is a good as mine. 



KC4 said:


> Is it some sort of health monitor?


To health with that guess KC4!


----------



## Dr.G.

Blood pressure monitor and read-out on the computer screen?


----------



## winwintoo

I think Sinc was at the neighbourhood pawn shop and just took a picture of some junk piled in the back corner. I bet HE doesn't know what it is either


----------



## Chris

Hmmm....

You know, it looks like a toaster oven, under a television decoder box and cabinet....


----------



## chimo

Old airport screening equipment?


----------



## KC4

winwintoo said:


> I think Sinc was at the neighbourhood pawn shop and just took a picture of some junk piled in the back corner. I bet HE doesn't know what it is either


HAhahah!


----------



## KC4

Has anyone guessed a TV? That would be funny....


----------



## Macfury

Are the little white, red and yellow dots on the vertical thing, RCA jacks?


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Blood pressure monitor and read-out on the computer screen?


No pressure to repeat that guess.



winwintoo said:


> I think Sinc was at the neighbourhood pawn shop and just took a picture of some junk piled in the back corner. I bet HE doesn't know what it is either


Do ya think? 



Chris said:


> Hmmm....
> 
> You know, it looks like a toaster oven, under a television decoder box and cabinet....


It does indeed, doesn't it? Was that a guess?



chimo said:


> Old airport screening equipment?


Bugs will get in that screen.



KC4 said:


> Has anyone guessed a TV? That would be funny....


Ha, ha, not funny!



Macfury said:


> Are the little white, red and yellow dots on the vertical thing, RCA jacks?


They could be for all I know.


----------



## chimo

Some kind of visual baby monitor?


----------



## SINC

chimo said:


> Some kind of visual baby monitor?


Waaahhh! Nope.


----------



## Chris

I'm sure toast is involved somehow, so, yes, a toaster oven! Under a cable decoder box, which is beside a video screen!

Ha!


----------



## Macfury

Oh hell, it's a case mod! Someone modified a toaster oven to hold a computer. Then they stuck a monitor on top of it! Those are the sound terminals off to the side!


----------



## SINC

Macfury said:


> Oh hell, it's a case mod! Someone modified a toaster oven to hold a computer. Then they stuck a monitor on top of it! Those are the sound terminals off to the side!


About time and very well done MacFury!

And thanks to Niteshooter for the pic to stump you all so long on toasters yet again. The devil made him do it! beejacon

But thanks for playing!


----------



## KC4

:lmao::lmao::lmao:
NITESHOOTER.....you are sooooooooo.....TOAST!beejacon
:lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## KC4

Time for a Score update/correction- 
(Thanks for keeping me on track players!)
Eggman .......1
SINC ............5.5
winwintoo.....6 
Ottawaman....10.5
Dr. G ............30.5
The Doug ....2
Screature .....11
Trevor ..........8.5
Bryanc ..........5
KC4 ..............12
jawknee ........1
smoothfonzo 4
The G3 man.. 1
Chris .............4
Danalicious... 1
ciaochiao ......6.5
Xiolo..............4.5
chimo.............8.5
DR Hannon.....1
chef-ryan........1
FeXL...............1.5
Sonal..............1
hdh607 .........1
hhk.................1
Macfury...........2
Dreambird.......1!!

and the rest of you.. ....especially Niteshooter, are TOAST!


----------



## ciaochiao

*uhhhh*

Although I do the hats off to SINC and kudos to MacFury, I still don't get it. That monitor on top, it's real and working right? The unit below is actually a computer with a 'toaster case'? And that thing at the side are the speakers? Someone please edify me.....use monosyllabic descriptions please as you can see I'm 'half-baked':lmao:

OK, next pic please? Mr. Picture, Please and thank you!
Ciaochiao


----------



## SINC

ciaochiao said:


> Although I do the hats off to SINC and kudos to MacFury, I still don't get it. That monitor on top, it's real and working right? The unit below is actually a computer with a 'toaster case'? And that thing at the side are the speakers? Someone please edify me.....use monosyllabic descriptions please as you can see I'm 'half-baked':lmao:
> 
> OK, next pic please? Mr. Picture, Please and thank you!
> Ciaochiao


Macfury already described it very well:



Macfury said:


> Oh hell, it's a case mod! Someone modified a toaster oven to hold a computer. Then they stuck a monitor on top of it! Those are the sound terminals off to the side!


----------



## chimo

OK time for another pic. This is a little different in that the object will be obvious, however, I want to know what is happening and what is doing it. Sorry the pic is a little fuzzy, I just took it while handholding the camera. This one may be too easy. Good luck!


----------



## ciaochiao

*Is it....*

Was it the reflection of the aurora borealis (ok, Northern Lights?) when you took the pic?

Ayyy!!!! I've got to do French homework avec mon petits fils. Yuck.
Ciaochiao


----------



## chimo

ciaochiao said:


> Was it the reflection of the aurora borealis (ok, Northern Lights?) when you took the pic?
> 
> Ayyy!!!! I've got to do French homework avec mon petits fils. Yuck.
> Ciaochiao


The pic was taken inside.


----------



## ciaochiao

*is it....*

is it the reflection of your abstract screen saver-the one that wanders around the screen


----------



## Ottawaman

Luminescence is taking place.

"Historically, the first glow in the dark watches 
used radium paint. The radium decays by emission of an alpha particle. 
An alpha particle has 2 protons and 2 neutrons with no electrons. The 
emission of the alpha particle alone does not produce visible light. The 
light is produced when the radium is mixed with something that interacts 
with the alpha particle and emits visible light. Zinc sulfide was 
commonly mixed with radium to produce luminescent paint. "

Re: What causes luminous watch dials to glow in the dark?


----------



## chimo

ciaochiao said:


> is it the reflection of your abstract screen saver-the one that wanders around the screen


Nope.


----------



## chimo

Ottawaman said:


> Luminescence is taking place.
> 
> "Historically, the first glow in the dark watches
> used radium paint. The radium decays by emission of an alpha particle.
> An alpha particle has 2 protons and 2 neutrons with no electrons. The
> emission of the alpha particle alone does not produce visible light. The
> light is produced when the radium is mixed with something that interacts
> with the alpha particle and emits visible light. Zinc sulfide was
> commonly mixed with radium to produce luminescent paint. "
> 
> Re: What causes luminous watch dials to glow in the dark?


You have a 1/2 point so far. Can you guess what the cause is?


----------



## Macfury

It's being activated by the heating elements of a toaster!


----------



## ciaochiao

*are you*

are you holding it next to a cfl bulb?


----------



## Ottawaman

exposed to light from a monitor?


----------



## ciaochiao

*What is it with the toasters??*



Macfury said:


> It's being activated by the heating elements of a toaster!


:lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## ciaochiao

*That's scary*



Ottawaman said:


> exposed to light from a monitor?


Wow, Oman, that's a frightening thought...I hope it's the toaster!
Ciaochiao


----------



## chimo

Macfury said:


> It's being activated by the heating elements of a toaster!


Great guess, but no toasters involved with this.


----------



## chimo

ciaochiao said:


> are you holding it next to a cfl bulb?


No cfl bulbs and not from a monitor. Let's hear some coherent responses.


----------



## ciaochiao

*are you*

Are you holding it next to a speaker??


----------



## ciaochiao

*are you*

Are you holding it next to an electromagnetic wave that has the same wavelength and in a fixed phased relationship?:lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## chimo

ciaochiao said:


> Are you holding it next to a speaker??


Doesn't sound like a good answer to me. Try working on your focus.


----------



## chimo

ciaochiao said:


> Are you holding it next to an electromagnetic wave that has the same wavelength and in a fixed phased relationship?:lmao::lmao::lmao:


Any particular colour or frequency that may have caused the reaction in the photo?


----------



## ciaochiao

*as in*

as in which spectrum? OMG, I hated physics: umm, uv?


----------



## ciaochiao

*is it....*

a tv??

this is so much more fun that helping my kid with his french homework you know...


----------



## ciaochiao

*do you have*

chimo, do you have an electron microscope around?


----------



## Macfury

Tanning light?


----------



## chimo

ciaochiao said:


> as in which spectrum? OMG, I hated physics: umm, uv?


Very close - near uv (it's visible). Source?


----------



## ciaochiao

*abuse*

Chimo, I'm slapping my head right now!! I'm abusing myself:lmao: I can't remember the, wait, violet, indigo, wait...something around at least 725nm...quick, what's got that frequency??


----------



## chimo

Macfury said:


> Tanning light?


No tanning light, no electron microscope, no TV. 

Stimulating guesses, but try to keep your focus and keep your answers coherent.


----------



## ciaochiao

*is it....*

a LASER?? as in what you might use in class - or other and get tossed OUT of class:lmao:


----------



## chimo

ciaochiao said:


> Chimo, I'm slapping my head right now!! I'm abusing myself:lmao: I can't remember the, wait, violet, indigo, wait...something around at least 725nm...quick, what's got that frequency??


Hmmm, violet ~405nm may ring a bell.


----------



## chimo

ciaochiao said:


> a LASER?? as in what you might use in class - or other and get tossed OUT of class:lmao:


Finally, an answer that sheds some light. 

It's a Bluray laser (home made) around 90mw. ( and I'm a long time out of class.)

The laser is fluoresced in the watch crystal and you can see the internal reflection.


----------



## ciaochiao

*Really!!*

Wow, that's pretty cool Chimo.:clap: Now I can stop abusing my poor head. XX) Very good!! Had everyone stumped there....Do you want to post again since I'm REALLY supposed to be helping my kid with his french?? I'm being a very, very bad student right now! I can reserve a 'beg' to you guys when I can post something worthy of stumping all of you!:lmao:


----------



## ciaochiao

*how?*



chimo said:


> Finally, an answer that sheds some light.
> 
> It's a Bluray laser (home made) around 90mw. ( and I'm a long time out of class.)
> 
> The laser is fluoresced in the watch crystal and you can see the internal reflection.


Chimo, are you allowed to tell us how you made the bluray laser? What are you using it for, or is that not an allowable topic? Just curious. 
Ciaochiao


----------



## chimo

ciaochiao said:


> Chimo, are you allowed to tell us how you made the bluray laser? What are you using it for, or is that not an allowable topic? Just curious.
> Ciaochiao


Just for fun. It's a from an xbox360 sled (about $10). It's in a cheap housing ($2-3). I made a small constant current driver - it's running around 100mA from a 9V battery.


----------



## ciaochiao

*really cool!*



chimo said:


> Just for fun. It's a from an xbox360 sled (about $10). It's in a cheap housing ($2-3). I made a small constant current driver - it's running around 100mA from a 9V battery.


I'm not showing my 11 yr old your post until we've finished this tedious french assignment. That TOTALLY looks like something he'd want to try. I'm really, really dumbo with these things, could you tell me, other than for fun, something only geniuses do, what can that bluray do? I'm not being sarcastic, I'm asking to edify myself. I'm a lowly musician then genetics researcher (not doing anything related to that anymore) and I honestly didn't do that well in Physics. Got the mercy pass from my prof....Good ol Dr. Lolos!!:clap::clap:

Post again chimo, please? I'm really stuck with this stupid project.
CC


----------



## ciaochiao

*Your clues*

Oh, and I forgot to say that your verbal clues were pretty good!
CC


----------



## chimo

ciaochiao said:


> I'm not showing my 11 yr old your post until we've finished this tedious french assignment. That TOTALLY looks like something he'd want to try. I'm really, really dumbo with these things, could you tell me, other than for fun, something only geniuses do, what can that bluray do? I'm not being sarcastic, I'm asking to edify myself. I'm a lowly musician then genetics researcher (not doing anything related to that anymore) and I honestly didn't do that well in Physics. Got the mercy pass from my prof....Good ol Dr. Lolos!!:clap::clap:
> 
> Post again chimo, please? I'm really stuck with this stupid project.
> CC


It's really just for fun. It can fluoresce things very well. At that power level it can quickly sting skin or cut through thin plastic such as electrical tape. It can damage eyes, so care must be taken (i.e. if attempted - close supervision of children and safe storage).


----------



## ciaochiao

*Wow!!*

Hi Chimo:
That's pretty powerful for something running on a duracell 9v. We'll have to try it, with adult supervision of course, in addition to hiding it extremely well when the project is done. Cutting through things is very powerful indeed! You know, one of the last genetics conferences I attended almost put me to sleep. The presenters that actually woke me up were the researchers doing laser surgeries. It was so interesting at that point, (1996) to know that lasers could be so light spectrum specific thereby enabling targeting of certain pigments in human skin. I remember coming out of that session thinking that I chose the wrong area of genetic research. I did. Do you have another pic to post right now? If so, please do. I'm still doing French. The kid's in bed and I'm the secretary of Fate :lmao:
CC


----------



## chimo

ciaochiao said:


> Hi Chimo:
> That's pretty powerful for something running on a duracell 9v. We'll have to try it, with adult supervision of course, in addition to hiding it extremely well when the project is done. Cutting through things is very powerful indeed! You know, one of the last genetics conferences I attended almost put me to sleep. The presenters that actually woke me up were the researchers doing laser surgeries. It was so interesting at that point, (1996) to know that lasers could be so light spectrum specific thereby enabling targeting of certain pigments in human skin. I remember coming out of that session thinking that I chose the wrong area of genetic research. I did. Do you have another pic to post right now? If so, please do. I'm still doing French. The kid's in bed and I'm the secretary of Fate :lmao:
> CC


Here's a link. I have since modified it again with the more powerful laser diode and upped the current.


----------



## ciaochiao

*don't know if this will work but....*

hi Everyone!! Here's my very 1st enigmatic post.....I'm thinking that it will not stump you guys AT ALL. I hope it works. I don't have the usual graphics app I use but oh well, here it is.....


----------



## ciaochiao

*in honor of our founder:WHOOT WHOOT WHOOT!!*

IT WORKED!! Ok, it may never this way pass again so everyone, I owe this illustrious thread at least 6 pics. This is my 1st one. Any guesses? And I can only hope that my 'clues' will be as worth as everyone else who has me totally outnumbered in pics and posts!!

KC4, here's my 1st picture post!!
Happy guessing!


----------



## Dr.G.

Closest I can guess right now is a tomato.


----------



## ciaochiao

*a rose by*

No,it's not a tomato, potato, let's not call the whole thing off! But yes Dr. G, it does kinda look like a tomato...try again please?


----------



## chimo

How about a pepper or a snypase?


----------



## DempsyMac

looks a bit like a blood vessel under microscope?


----------



## ciaochiao

*synapse*



chimo said:


> How about a pepper or a snypase?


Not a pepper, not directly involved with a synapse



Trevor Robertson said:


> looks a bit like a blood vessel under microscope?


Microscopic evaluation is absolutely necessary and you are bloody well close!


----------



## Macfury

Capillary?


----------



## ciaochiao

*no*



Macfury said:


> Capillary?


Not a capillary, but you're traveling the right route!


----------



## DempsyMac

some thing that has blood in it that I would know the name of if I was a Dr. or paid attention in school so many years ago?


----------



## ciaochiao

*Well,*



Trevor Robertson said:


> some thing that has blood in it that I would know the name of if I was a Dr. or paid attention in school so many years ago?


"(almost) Right, right, you're bloody well right..." It's not exactly blood 'IN' it, but you're bloody close!beejacon


----------



## chimo

Lung sac (bronchi, alveoli?)


----------



## chimo

Part of blood. Red cell?


----------



## ciaochiao

*Hmmmm*



chimo said:


> Part of blood. Red cell?


Chimo, you are well 'red'. What kind of red?


----------



## KC4

A corpuscle?


----------



## ciaochiao

KC4 said:


> A corpuscle?


you're bloody well close! A half a point for that.....now KC4-I KNOW how brilliant u r. U need to get the other half....You must make ROOM for your guess!


----------



## KC4

A Blood Corpuscle?
A Red Corpuscle? 

RBC's?


----------



## chimo

Erythrocytes?


----------



## ciaochiao

*What type?*



KC4 said:


> A Blood Corpuscle?
> A Red Corpuscle?
> 
> RBC's?


We all have different 'blood types'. So, what 'type' of corpuscle is this?


----------



## Macfury

Type O.


----------



## ciaochiao

*Hmmmm*



Macfury said:


> Type O.


i've got to admit, I don't know what type this is but I'd wager it's NOT type O. BUT, it's been found to combat a specific type of disease....


----------



## ciaochiao

*uhhhhh*



chimo said:


> Erythrocytes?


Not an erythrocyte, BUT you're CYTING the right route!!
CC


----------



## KC4

Sickle Cell?


----------



## Macfury

Red blood cell?


----------



## ciaochiao

*to our founder,,,,*



KC4 said:


> Sickle Cell?


To Quote KC4, WHOOT WHOOT WHOOT!!! WE have a winner - yah, as if we didn't know it wold be KC or Dr. G... YES!! It's the sickle cell red blood cell that appears to impart immunity to malaria when presented in a singular manner. In a double dose, it imparts deadly anaemia. GOOD FOR KC4!!

Ok KC, you're next. Post your pic, please!!:clap:
CC


----------



## ciaochiao

*you're good!*



Macfury said:


> Red blood cell?


You were right on but KC4 beat you to it, I'm sorry but really impressed with the guesses you guys cited, especially with the small pic you were given. Good for you guys! In all fairness, KC4 posted 4 min prior to yours MF. You were both on, but KC4 was slightly ahead. You're too smart anyway, Macfury 

OK, NEXT??? Mr. Picture, PLEASE! (and thank you)
CC


----------



## ciaochiao

*Ummm*

Do you have a pic Kc4? If not, I have another and I do owe this site at least 5 images. Let me know ok?


----------



## KC4

Time for a Score update:
(Thanks for keeping me on track players!)
Eggman .......1
SINC ............5.5
winwintoo.....6 
Ottawaman....11
Dr. G ............30.5
The Doug ....2
Screature .....11
Trevor ..........8.5
Bryanc ..........5
KC4 ..............13
jawknee ........1
smoothfonzo 4
The G3 man.. 1
Chris .............4
Danalicious... 1
ciaochiao ......7
Xiolo..............4.5
chimo.............8.5
DR Hannon.....1
chef-ryan........1
FeXL...............1.5
Sonal..............1
hdh607 .........1
hhk.................1
Macfury...........2
Dreambird.......1

and the rest of you.. ....Where the bloddy 'ell are you?


----------



## KC4

Whatami?


----------



## ciaochiao

*uhhhhh*



KC4 said:


> Whatami?


is it internal within the human body??


----------



## SINC

The base of a lamp sitting on a glass table?


----------



## The G3 Man

animals paw (horse maybe?)


----------



## winwintoo

A bar of soap?


----------



## Dr.G.

It does look like a bar of soap or a wax candle resting on a glass table.


----------



## Macfury

The rubber tip of a cane?


----------



## Ottawaman

Foot on a doll or play action figure.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very good speculation, Macfury. They do look like scuff marks on the bottom of this thing.


----------



## MLeh

Looks like the butt end of a hammer to me, but then ... I don't play this game.


----------



## rondini

Butt end of a tool with a wooden handle. perhaps an ax or a hammer


----------



## KC4

ciaochiao said:


> is it internal within the human body??


Not unless murder is involved.


SINC said:


> The base of a lamp sitting on a glass table?


Not an illuminating guess.



The G3 Man said:


> animals paw (horse maybe?)


No Paws for concern here. No hooves either.



winwintoo said:


> A bar of soap?


No soap, no rope.



Dr.G. said:


> It does look like a bar of soap or a wax candle resting on a glass table.


no candle power here either.



Macfury said:


> The rubber tip of a cane?


No limping unless you strike yourself with this.



Ottawaman said:


> Foot on a doll or play action figure.


No feet, no doll, definitely no play, but a lot of action.



Dr.G. said:


> Very good speculation, Macfury. They do look like scuff marks on the bottom of this thing.


Probably scuffed...


MLeh said:


> Looks like the butt end of a hammer to me, but then ... I don't play this game.


Butt, Butt, Butt..yes...butt not a hammer...


----------



## Chris

The butt end of an axe?


----------



## KC4

rondini said:


> Butt end of a tool with a wooden handle. perhaps an ax or a hammer


WHOOT! The great rondini guesses correctly first...!!!:clap:


----------



## KC4

rondini - since you guessed correctly, you have first dibs at posting a new pic for the rest of us to guess....only if you want to....you can pass too - just let us know.


----------



## rondini

OK i think this will be fairly easy for some.


----------



## DempsyMac

a Tesla Coil?


----------



## Chris

A steam engine regulator.


----------



## KC4

A weather station?


----------



## rondini

good work Chris, and fast too!! u win

Maybe i should have dragged out the picture of the azimuth mirror that Macspectrum was whining about the last time i took part in this activity.

Your turn!!


----------



## Chris

Wow! That's nice! 

Unfortunately, I'm not at my own computer, right now, so if someone else wants to post, please do so. I think I now owe a couple of pics, so I'll get on that this weekend!


----------



## KC4

rondini said:


> good work Chris, and fast too!! u win
> 
> Maybe i should have dragged out the picture of the azimuth mirror that Macspectrum was whining about the last time i took part in this activity.
> 
> Your turn!!


Do you have the whole picture to show us great rondini? Save the azimuth mirror for another pic...but awhile in the future so we forget about it.


----------



## rondini

here is the linkto the source
not a lot of cropping done
Steam Engine Balls - Governor on Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## winwintoo

I have a pic, can I post out of turn?


----------



## Macfury

Knob on an old wooden radio?


----------



## ciaochiao

*Sighhhhhh*



KC4 said:


> Time for a Score update:
> (Thanks for keeping me on track players!)
> KC4 ..............12
> Ottawaman....11
> Dr. G ............30.5
> Screature .....11
> Trevor ..........8.5
> chimo.............8.5
> ciaochiao ......7


:----(

I'm NEVER going to catch up!! Me, tortoise, you guys, Hare!!

Okey dokey Winwin....stump us again!!
CC


----------



## ciaochiao

*A Letter to the Mayor!!*

Dear Mr. Mayor;
It has recently come to our attention that your Forum, affectionately called 'EhMac' has produced some speculation far and above any i have ever heard in any science or philosophical banter . Our Founding Mother, the venerable KC4 deserves both commendation and trophiation. According to the data gathered, the WAI thread is the fastest growing thread on ehMac. In particular, our most proliferate and proficient player, Dr. M. G, is truly deserving of a lifetime achievement award. If you'd care to look at his score, you may see for yourself. Please do and award accordingly. Scores listed below are only a partial list. The rate that the WAI thread has increased is matched only by a Michaelis-Menton exponential line! The crybaby at the end is the author of this post. CC deserves not a thing but a whack on the head! But please regard the 
Quote:
Originally Posted by KC4 
Time for a Score update:
(Thanks for keeping me on track players!)
SINC ............5.5
winwintoo.....6 
KC4 ..............12
Ottawaman....11
Dr. G ............30.5
Screature .....11
Trevor ..........8.5
chimo.............8.5

ciaochiao ......7	XX)XX):---(

Mr. Mayor, PLEASE award the top citizens a 't-shirt' and perhaps pencils for the rest of us!!


----------



## The G3 Man

ciaochiao said:


> Dear Mr. Mayor;
> It has recently come to our attention that your Forum, affectionately called 'EhMac' has produced some speculation far and above any i have ever heard in any science or philosophical banter . Our Founding Mother, the venerable KC4 deserves both commendation and trophiation. According to the data gathered, the WAI thread is the fastest growing thread on ehMac. In particular, our most proliferate and proficient player, Dr. M. G, is truly deserving of a lifetime achievement award. If you'd care to look at his score, you may see for yourself. Please do and award accordingly. Scores listed below are only a partial list. The rate that the WAI thread has increased is matched only by a Michaelis-Menton exponential line! The crybaby at the end is the author of this post. CC deserves not a thing but a whack on the head! But please regard the
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by KC4
> Time for a Score update:
> (Thanks for keeping me on track players!)
> SINC ............5.5
> winwintoo.....6
> KC4 ..............12
> Ottawaman....11
> Dr. G ............30.5
> Screature .....11
> Trevor ..........8.5
> chimo.............8.5
> 
> ciaochiao ......Over 9000XX)XX):---(
> 
> Mr. Mayor, PLEASE award the top citizens a 't-shirt' and perhaps pencils for the rest of us!!


:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## winwintoo

Macfury said:


> Knob on an old wooden radio?


Old and wooden, but not a radio.


----------



## ciaochiao

*is it....*

Is it a door and knob? I know it's not, but had to guess...


----------



## Macfury

Old and wooden TV?


----------



## SINC

Phonograph?


----------



## KC4

Door bell?


----------



## Chris

Furniture caster?


----------



## winwintoo

ciaochiao said:


> Is it a door and knob? I know it's not, but had to guess...


This doesn't open, not a door and not a knob.



Macfury said:


> Old and wooden TV?


Old, wooden, but not a tv.



SINC said:


> Phonograph?


Not a phonograph either.



KC4 said:


> Door bell?


Bell, but not a door bell.



Chris said:


> Furniture caster?


Not furniture caster.


----------



## The G3 Man

old Wall clocks bell?


----------



## Macfury

Knob on an old wooden telephone?


----------



## winwintoo

Macfury said:


> Knob on an old wooden telephone?


Did old wooden telephones have "knobs"?


----------



## KC4

OK- OK - a BELL on an old fashioned wooden telephone?


----------



## winwintoo

KC4 said:


> OK- OK - a BELL on an old fashioned wooden telephone?


I think we need to call in the judges again.

MacFury got the telephone, and KC got the bell - who gets the point?


----------



## KC4

Time for a Score update:
(Thanks for keeping me on track players!)
Eggman .......1
SINC ............5.5
winwintoo.....6 
Ottawaman....11
Dr. G ............30.5
The Doug ....2
Screature .....11
Trevor ..........8.5
Bryanc ..........5
KC4 ..............13
jawknee ........1
smoothfonzo 4
The G3 man.. 1
Chris .............4
Danalicious... 1
ciaochiao ......7
Xiolo..............4.5
chimo.............8.5
DR Hannon.....1
chef-ryan........1
FeXL...............1.5
Sonal..............1
hdh607 .........1
hhk.................1
Macfury...........3
Dreambird.......1

and magically appearing on the scoreboard.....(drum roll please)....The GREAT...

rondini.............1!!!

and the rest of you.. ....do you hear a ringing in your ears??


----------



## KC4

winwintoo said:


> I think we need to call in the judges again.
> 
> MacFury got the telephone, and KC got the bell - who gets the point?


Judges say Mf gets it...he prolly meant bell...


----------



## KC4

Whatami?


----------



## ciaochiao

*is it....*

It's about time!!! Someone finally posted - thanks KC4

is it parchment paper for cooking?


----------



## ciaochiao

*or maybe...*

It also looks like phyllo pastry...??


----------



## screature

A potato chip?


----------



## chimo

An omelet?


----------



## SINC

Peach/Apple pie?


----------



## ciaochiao

*Stop!*

KC4, you've just GOT to stop posting pics of food because I get so hungry!! Of course, I'm trying to get rid of my 'winter hibernation' blubber:lmao: Or, you could just be less of a great photog! 

SINC, since I'm here as you are, could you help me out? I wanted to find a video of Adam Lambert's GROUP performance during Hollywood Week 2. I have horrid research skills (which is one of the reasons I quit researchXX)). Thank you again, for the video. It actually enabled me to see recaps of the others and made me really sit up and notice Danny Gokey-the 1st performer of the night!
Ciaochiao


----------



## Ottawaman

ciaochiao said:


> SINC, since I'm here as you are, could you help me out? I wanted to find a video of Adam Lambert's GROUP performance during Hollywood Week 2. I have horrid research skills (which is one of the reasons I quit researchXX)). Thank you again, for the video. It actually enabled me to see recaps of the others and made me really sit up and notice Danny Gokey-the 1st performer of the night!
> Ciaochiao


Off Topic


----------



## ciaochiao

*Sorry*



Ottawaman said:


> Off Topic


yes, you're right Oman. I'm sorry. 
CC


----------



## Dr.G.

It does look like crushed pineapple or a blended yellow bell pepper.


----------



## screature

Where did KC4 go? We have no feedback on our guesses.


----------



## ciaochiao

*Mia*

Hmm, KC4 is MIA isn't she? Ok, well, is it....a danish pastry?


----------



## KC4

ciaochiao said:


> It's about time!!! Someone finally posted - thanks KC4
> 
> is it parchment paper for cooking?


Non papier!


ciaochiao said:


> It also looks like phyllo pastry...??


 Oui pastry...but what is the bigger picture?


screature said:


> A potato chip?


Po- TAY-To Po- TAT-oh....NO.


chimo said:


> An omelet?


That's Eggsactly wrong.



SINC said:


> Peach/Apple pie?


TA DA! SINC's right! :clap:


Dr.G. said:


> It does look like crushed pineapple or a blended yellow bell pepper.


No, but you gave me an idea for a pie..


screature said:


> Where did KC4 go? We have no feedback on our guesses.


Sorry - got otherwise distracted....

.


----------



## ciaochiao

*Just Peachy SINC!*

Congrats to you SINC!! Well aren't you the 'apple' of our eye. You're just a 'peach' for your guesses! OK SINC, you're up next. Picture please and thank you!
Ciaochiao


----------



## SINC

Wanna play pies eh?


----------



## ciaochiao

*Is it....*

It looks like a savory, latticed pie: rabbit pie?:lmao:


----------



## SINC

ciaochiao said:


> It looks like a savory, latticed pie: rabbit pie?:lmao:


That guess leaps right outta the picture.


----------



## Macfury

Strawberry rhubarb.


----------



## SINC

Macfury said:


> Strawberry rhubarb.


That guess is grasping at straws.


----------



## ciaochiao

*Is it....*

I can just 'hear' your reply to this one but I've gotta ask: is it mincemeat pie?


----------



## SINC

ciaochiao said:


> I can just 'hear' your reply to this one but I've gotta ask: is it mincemeat pie?


No, but you can make mincemeat outta that guess.


----------



## ciaochiao

*S or S?*

Ok, is it savory or sweet? Looks savory - and yeah, I can hear your response to that one as well:lmao:


----------



## Macfury

I'm pretty sure there's no toaster in that pie.


----------



## ciaochiao

*Lol!!!!*



Macfury said:


> I'm pretty sure there's no toaster in that pie.


This toaster epidemic must have happened while I was absent from the thread for a bit!:lmao:


----------



## SINC

ciaochiao said:


> Ok, is it savory or sweet? Looks savory - and yeah, I can hear your response to that one as well:lmao:


Have you considered swavory too?



Macfury said:


> I'm pretty sure there's no toaster in that pie.


Darn, did I miss an opportunity or what?



ciaochiao said:


> This toaster epidemic must have happened while I was absent from the thread for a bit!:lmao:


'Twas all Niteshooter's fault. Really.


----------



## Macfury

Clearly it's currenty an unbaked pie.


----------



## ciaochiao

*Grrrrr*

Hmmm, 'swavory' huh? Raisin pie, with essence of 'toaster oven'?


----------



## ciaochiao

*Who is that?*

I know this is not on topic, but a quick question: MacFury, who is that actor you have as your avatar? I recognize him but can't recall the name. Handsome guy.
Ciaochiao

Oh, just so O-man doesn't get mad at me, is it an UNBAKED savory pie? Ohhh, stuffing pie?


----------



## SINC

[


Macfury said:


> Clearly it's currenty an unbaked pie.


Yep, raw at the time of shooting.



ciaochiao said:


> Hmmm, 'swavory' huh? Raisin pie, with essence of 'toaster oven'?


Raisin' the levels of your guesses are you? Nope.


----------



## Macfury

ciaochiao said:


> I know this is not on topic, but a quick question: MacFury, who is that actor you have as your avatar? I recognize him but can't recall the name. Handsome guy.


Patrick McGoohan, aka The Prisoner.


----------



## ciaochiao

*A shot in the dark?*

Thanks MacFury. Now I recall the name.

OK, here's a SHOT in the dark, is it venison pie?


----------



## Macfury

Steak and kidney?


----------



## Dr.G.

Bison pot pie .......


----------



## SINC

ciaochiao said:


> OK, here's a SHOT in the dark, is it venison pie?


Oh deer, that would be wrong.



Macfury said:


> Steak and kidney?


* No kiddin', it's not. * Important clue.



Dr.G. said:


> Bison pot pie .......


I wouldn't try to buffalo you guys with a bison.


----------



## Dr.G.

"I wouldn't try to buffalo you guys with a bison." I was hoping for a cute comeback, and was not disappointed, Sinc. Kudos.


----------



## chimo

Some kind of goat meat pie?


----------



## ciaochiao

*Is it....*

Ok, is it...lamb or goat pie? lamb more likely than goat.


----------



## Dr.G.

A vegetable pie?


----------



## ciaochiao

*Hah!!*

Hi Chimo:
Isn't that funny that we both posted at the same time with the same thoughts!!:lmao: You're pretty bright so I think that the answer is nearing!
Ciaochiao


----------



## KC4

A Tortiere?


----------



## SINC

chimo said:


> Some kind of goat meat pie?


That guess gets my goat, but no.



ciaochiao said:


> Ok, is it...lamb or goat pie? lamb more likely than goat.


Baaaa d choice.



Dr.G. said:


> A vegetable pie?


Nary a tater in this pie.



KC4 said:


> A Tortiere?


Geez, I thought tortoise meat was illegal, mais non.

Here's a look at the other side. It now becomes a fill in the blank kinda guess:


----------



## ciaochiao

*is it....*

Long shot here, but is it one of those ceramic or wax sculptures that LOOK like the 'real thing'?


----------



## SINC

ciaochiao said:


> Long shot here, but is it one of those ceramic or wax sculptures that LOOK like the 'real thing'?


'Tis neither but a good guess nonetheless.


----------



## winwintoo

Four and 20 blackbirds baked ........?


----------



## Macfury

Pin chushion?


----------



## ciaochiao

*hahaha!!*



winwintoo said:


> Four and 20 blackbirds baked ........?


Good one Winwin!!

OK, strawberry and kiwi baby-pie, pie-let, whatever you call those pastries?


----------



## KC4

ciaochiao said:


> Long shot here, but is it one of those ceramic or wax sculptures that LOOK like the 'real thing'?


Knowing SINC, he is probably trying to deke us out here - did you ever get a response to your stuffing pie guess CC?


----------



## KC4

Do I see pimentos in the pie?


----------



## ciaochiao

*Hmmm, no*

Hi KC4:
I never thought of SINC as trying to deke us out but....it IS the Great SINCTINI we're dealing with!! No, I never got a response on the stuffing pie but after seeing the most recent 'pic', I'm inclined to think it's more vegetable (fruit) than animal. However, he did say that he wasn't 'kiddin' and this was an important clue...that just left the rest of us, CLUE-LESS!!:lmao:


----------



## SINC

Macfury said:


> Pin chushion?


Let the bells ring out! Yep, 'tis a pin cushion! Just kiddin' it was a pie.


----------



## ciaochiao

*Pimentos?*

Hey KC4, maybe you're right! Those COULD be pimentos-but since I know zippo about spices and flavoring, the only thing I know pimentos are for is in stuffed olives so......

Is it an olive pie:lmao::lmao::lmao:?


----------



## SINC

ciaochiao said:


> Hey KC4, maybe you're right! Those COULD be pimentos-but since I know zippo about spices and flavoring, the only thing I know pimentos are for is in stuffed olives so......
> 
> Is it an olive pie:lmao::lmao::lmao:?


Uh, no, the answer is right above your post!


----------



## Dr.G.

Macfury might be on to something. It looks like a fabric replica of a pie, maybe for a child or a dog/cat?


----------



## Dr.G.

Sorry for my delayed response. I forgot to refresh. Kudos Macfury.


----------



## KC4

Time for a Score update/correction:
(Thanks for keeping me on track players!)
Eggman .......1
SINC ............6.5
winwintoo.....6 
Ottawaman....11
Dr. G ............30.5
The Doug ....2
Screature .....11
Trevor ..........8.5
Bryanc ..........5
KC4 ..............13
jawknee ........1
smoothfonzo 4
The G3 man.. 1
Chris .............5
Danalicious... 1
ciaochiao ......7
Xiolo..............4.5
chimo.............8.5
DR Hannon.....1
chef-ryan........1
FeXL...............1.5
Sonal..............1
hdh607 .........1
hhk.................1
Macfury...........4
Dreambird.......1
rondini.............1

and the rest of you.. ....a cream pie in the eye!


----------



## ciaochiao

*Where's the Pic?*

Way to go MacFury! I would never have come up with that! OK, you're up next. Picture please? Thank you
CC


----------



## ciaochiao

*you too SINC*

Oh, I also wanted to say, 'good one SINC'. that was pretty creative and nasty, making all of us so confused! I think olive pie would be horrid!


----------



## Macfury

I can't put one up now because I have to go out. Someone tke my turn, OK? I'll do one later.


----------



## chimo

OK, here we go. What is it?


----------



## ciaochiao

*Whoopee!!*

THANK YOU FOR ENDING THE DRY SPELL CHIMO!!

Is it...a train wheel?


----------



## chimo

ciaochiao said:


> THANK YOU FOR ENDING THE DRY SPELL CHIMO!!
> 
> Is it...a train wheel?


You are way off-track with that guess.


----------



## Dr.G.

I shall make one guess and then call it a night. Looks like an old tire rim by the side of a bridge. Looks more like a railroad wheel with a flatbed on top, but Vicki already made that call.


----------



## Dr.G.

One last guess ............... could it be the outside of someone's home which has been decorated with car rims?


----------



## Dr.G.

Or the person's fence decorated with assorted car rims?


----------



## winwintoo

Is it a fly wheel on an old tractor? I don't know what a "fly wheel" is. Is that also known as the power take off wheel?

Margaret


----------



## winwintoo

An old cream separator?

Pulley wheel on an old thresher or other farm machinery?


----------



## ciaochiao

*Hub cap*

Hmmm, I'm not sure what their technical name would be but is it the 'hub cap' off a car that dates close to the model T? I suppose I would call it not the rim, but the centre and 'spokes'...


----------



## chimo

It is not train related, nor a wheel rim.
It is not from a tractor, nor is it a cream separator. (not farm related)

It has a fly-wheel, but what is the device?

BTW, these are not clue responses yet.

Another pic...


----------



## chimo

ciaochiao said:


> Hmmm, I'm not sure what their technical name would be but is it the 'hub cap' off a car that dates close to the model T? I suppose I would call it not the rim, but the centre and 'spokes'...


It is much bigger than a hub cap.


----------



## winwintoo

A saw mill?

A pump-jack?


----------



## ciaochiao

is it a flywheel to release hydro power as I imagine they may have at hoover dam or niagara falls?


----------



## chimo

winwintoo said:


> A saw mill?
> 
> A pump-jack?


Neither of those but your answers are getting warmer.


----------



## chimo

ciaochiao said:


> is it a flywheel to release hydro power as I imagine they may have at hoover dam or niagara falls?


Bigger than a hubcap but way smaller than those.


----------



## winwintoo

Some sort of mining machinery? Oil sands something? A gravel crusher?


----------



## chimo

winwintoo said:


> Some sort of mining machinery? Oil sands something? A gravel crusher?


Well, not necessarily a _gravel_ crusher, but perhaps gravel would come out the business end by crushing _rocks_.  Well done!! Here's a big pic. This is an old, abandoned crusher.


----------



## winwintoo

Yippee, thanks for the point!!

I can't post now, bedtime, but if someone else wants to post I can take a turn later.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## ciaochiao

*Way to Go Winwin!*

Way to go Winwin! That was an excellent guess. Not in a million years would I have come up with rock crusher. How did you know? Well, good nite and we'll make sure KC4 updates your score in the morning!! Anyone else want to post (maybe you again Chimo)? it looks like everyone's 'drunk' on Easter candy tonight! If you don't want to post, let me know. I owe this thread at least 6 pics. And for a change, I have something:lmao: But you can go again Chimo! Good pic, incidentally. Where on earth did you come up with that idea?
CC


----------



## ciaochiao

*What am i?*

Hi All:
Since no one is responding, I'll try to post a pic ok? If it doesn't work, I'll just delete and wait for someone else. So....WAI?


----------



## Dr.G.

An electron microscopic view of some bacteria?


----------



## Ottawaman

Ebola?


----------



## Macfury

spircochete?


----------



## chimo

Ecoli?


----------



## chimo

influenza? 

avian flu?


----------



## ciaochiao

*Whoa!!*



Dr.G. said:


> An electron microscopic view of some bacteria?


your procedure is good but upon closer inspection, it is not bacteria



Ottawaman said:


> Ebola?


Bola it is not!



Macfury said:


> spircochete?


That answer spirals right out of control



chimo said:


> Ecoli?


non ca ca ici



chimo said:


> influenza?
> 
> avian flu?


Those guesses simply fly out the door. No, not the flu

Good guesses! Keep guessing.


----------



## Dr.G.

Is it a microscopic view of a virus? Or even a gene?


----------



## KC4

Something to do with Genes?


----------



## Dr.G.

Some form of mitosis or even strands of DNA?


----------



## ciaochiao

*Ahhhh*



Dr.G. said:


> Is it a microscopic view of a virus? Or even a gene?


Not a virus, but 'gee'ne, your close!



KC4 said:


> Something to do with Genes?


KC4, you must be one of Dr. G's top students!!



Dr.G. said:


> Some form of mitosis or even strands of DNA?


You are 'too' focussed, but in the correct 'strand' of your guesses!
CC


----------



## winwintoo

Is it a hair strand?


----------



## ciaochiao

*hairy*



winwintoo said:


> Is it a hair strand?


Your guess last night was right on but today, you're a bit hairy in your speculation!


----------



## KC4

Chromasomes?


----------



## KC4

DNA!
Deoxyribonucleic acid


----------



## ciaochiao

*Ok*



KC4 said:


> Chromasomes?


YES! and if you just wait a minute, you'll get an extra point if you can guess WHERE the chromosomes are from....



KC4 said:


> DNA!
> Deoxyribonucleic acid


Wait for the pic.....


----------



## ciaochiao

*Voila!*

OK KC4:
You guessed the chromosomes, Dr. G guessed the electron microscope now for the .5 (or full point, I'm not the boss here), WHERE are they from? HINT: THIS IS THE COMPLETE CHROMOSOME COMPLIMENT for this organism....


----------



## ciaochiao

*Arghhh, pic not cooperating...one more try*

Hi, please be patient: I'm trying one more time....


----------



## KC4

A chicken?


----------



## ciaochiao

*Chicken?*

Hehee!! No, not a 'fowel' set. Think less useful---down, down the chain it goes!
CC


----------



## Macfury

Fruit fly?


----------



## ciaochiao

*Points*



Macfury said:


> Fruit fly?


YES!!!! good 'ol Drosophila melanogaster. It's the chromosomes of the D. melanogaster viewed by the electron microscope.

OK, so, KC4 gets the chromosome
Dr. G gets the electron microscope
MacF gets the organism
WHAT A COLLABORATIVE EFFORT!!

FOR A QUARTER OF A POINT, CAN ANYONE COUNT THE NUMBER? DON'T CHEAT!! NO GOOGLE HERE....look at the pic and count them.

Don't forget to update the scores for winwin since she got yesterday's 'fly wheel' for a rock crusher!

Still awaiting the chromosome census.....


----------



## Kazak

Just me jumping in here to announce this thread is now #3 with a bullet. Next target: How's the weather, and then the mighty Shang.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Next target: How's the weather, and then the mighty Shang." We shall see, Kazak. We shall see. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## KC4

Four!?


----------



## KC4

Macfury said:


> Fruit fly?


AHH, very good Mf - Fruit flies are instrumental in the study of genetics. I shoudda known! But didn't....not at least in time.....


----------



## ciaochiao

*and since this is...*

And since this is a LEARNING experience, right Dr. G? - HOW MANY CHROMOSOMES DOES the D. melanogaster have?

Score keeper, you'll have to decide the division of the points plus the weight of each point, as in 1, .5, .25, etc. You all got something right:clap:, so I think everyone should get a point BUT for the bonus round (WHEEL OF FORTUNE!!!!!) tell us how many they have?
CC


----------



## Ottawaman

four pairs of chromosomes


----------



## ciaochiao

*Yayayay!!*



Ottawaman said:


> four pairs of chromosomes


:clap::clap::clap:And O-man takes a break from being TOP BRUTE to giving the correct answer for the number - AND he said it in the correct manner - four PAIR, not just four chromosomes....very, very good!

OK Scorekeeper, how do the points get divided and you'd better update the scores - don't forget winwin's point from chimo's pic last night!

Anyone else care to post a pic? MacF, O-man, KC4, Dr. G??
CC


----------



## KC4

Time for a Score update/correction:
(Thanks for keeping me on track players!)
Eggman .......1
SINC ............6.5
winwintoo.....7 
Ottawaman....11.5
Dr. G ............31
The Doug ....2
Screature .....11
Trevor ..........8.5
Bryanc ..........5
KC4 ..............13.5
jawknee ........1
smoothfonzo 4
The G3 man.. 1
Chris .............5
Danalicious... 1
ciaochiao ......7
Xiolo..............4.5
chimo.............8.5
DR Hannon.....1
chef-ryan........1
FeXL...............1.5
Sonal..............1
hdh607 .........1
hhk.................1
Macfury...........4.5
Dreambird.......1
rondini.............1

and the rest of you.. ....flee fly flea!


----------



## KC4

Whatami?


----------



## ciaochiao

*is it....*

Is that a cool libation with a bit of salt or sugar on the rim?


----------



## KC4

Aargh - too easy or maybe you're too smart! - but you need to come up with the name of the libation for the full point!


----------



## Dr.G.

A daquiri or a flavored margarita?


----------



## chimo

Iced Tea?


----------



## SINC

Either a Margarita or a fancy Martini by the shape of the glass?


----------



## ciaochiao

*Dr. G*

I think Dr. G got it but I'm going to guess dacquiri because it looks greener than a marg. Oh who knows...has it got liquor in it?? I'll take that!
CC


----------



## Dr.G.

Ciaochiao, you deserve most of the credit if I am correct, since I, for one, would never have guessed some form of drink.


----------



## KC4

Dr. G and CC spilt the point! A Margarita it is!


----------



## Dr.G.

I should only get .25 with CC getting .75, KC4. I would never have guessed a drink had she not said it first.


----------



## Dr.G.

I have a quick and easy pic ready if it OK with CC. Here it is.


----------



## ciaochiao

*Oh come now!!*



Dr.G. said:


> Ciaochiao, you deserve most of the credit if I am correct, since I, for one, would never have guessed some form of drink.


Dr. G, to quote KC4, BAHHHHHHHHH!! I KNOW you would have come up with it. Supporting data include: recent update of scores!! But I shall humble to you because although I thought it a drink with crystal toppings, I didn't think of daqs or margaritas! I'm such a boring drinker. Whisky and water. Cowboy libation!!
KC4, you can just elevate Dr. G's position to emeritus of the WAI!:clap::clap:
CC


----------



## ciaochiao

*Is it....*

I don't mind at all Dr. G.

Is it the 'hair' on a portrait of a lady?


----------



## KC4

Cable on a winch?


----------



## SINC

The tail of a horse on a Merry-Go-Round?


----------



## Dr.G.

not hair or cable


----------



## Dr.G.

"The tail of a horse on a Merry-Go-Round?" No brass ring for you, Sinc.


----------



## Dr.G.

I don't have a great deal of time, so here is a bit more ........


----------



## ciaochiao

*Aluminum*

I don't even know what those are called, but the metal things you put on for ventilation?


----------



## Dr.G.

Vents for the dryer ............... but, alas, that is not correct.


----------



## SINC

A "tube" for dogs to run through at a trial or show?


----------



## Dr.G.

No way to cool down Sinc ................... we have another hot winner.


----------



## ciaochiao

*Sinc!!*

Way to go SINC!! Huh! I showed dogs and attend those things and I would never have guessed that! Good for you!! WHY aren't you tearing up over the 'eTalk special' with the entire Corner Gas group? Although not a fan, but my 2 sons are, I'm actually getting all sappy over this! OK SINC, post away!!

And that WASN'T that easy Dr. G!!
CC


----------



## Dr.G.

"And that WASN'T that easy Dr. G!!" What is hard is trying to keep up with Casey as he flies through the tube.


----------



## SINC

I'm off to watch the final Corner Gas. Anyone go ahead and post a pic, otherwise I will do so in the morning.


----------



## ciaochiao

*Commercial!*



SINC said:


> I'm off to watch the final Corner Gas. Anyone go ahead and post a pic, otherwise I will do so in the morning.


Ha SINC, you could post RIGHT NOW, it's a commercial break....:lmao: Just kidding. If someone doesn't post tonight then we'll await your enigma in the morning...OH, it's back on. Bye!
CC


----------



## SINC

Here we go again:


----------



## Macfury

A Hopi sand painting?


----------



## SINC

Macfury said:


> A Hopi sand painting?


I had a bet with myself the first guess would have to do with native art, but no, sorry.


----------



## KC4

A leather beaded garment?


----------



## SINC

KC4 said:


> A leather beaded garment?


Sorry but this item is not wearable. You can carry it though.


----------



## Macfury

Bookmark?
Wallet?


----------



## Ottawaman

Floor mat?


----------



## SINC

Macfury said:


> Bookmark?
> Wallet?


The first one misses the mark and the other yields no cash.



Ottawaman said:


> Floor mat?


Nope, nothing to do with a vehicle.


----------



## winwintoo

Cover of a book?


----------



## Dr.G.

A wall hanging?


----------



## SINC

winwintoo said:


> Cover of a book?


It's too big to squeeze between the pages.



Dr.G. said:


> A wall hanging?


You could hang it on a wall I guess, but that would not be its intended use.


----------



## Macfury

A doll?


----------



## SINC

Macfury said:


> A doll?


Nope, not a toy of any kind.


----------



## chimo

A gate or door?


----------



## screature

A canoe?


----------



## SINC

chimo said:


> A gate or door?


An open ended guess to be sure, but the door to the item's identity remains closed.



screature said:


> A canoe?


Toss that guess in the can.


----------



## screature

A basket?


----------



## KC4

A game?


----------



## winwintoo

A quilt?


----------



## DR Hannon

An out house? The arrow shows where to aim?


----------



## chimo

Horse blanket?


----------



## SINC

screature said:


> A basket?


That guess is a basket case.



KC4 said:


> A game?


Nope, game over.



winwintoo said:


> A quilt?


Me no knit.



DR Hannon said:


> An out house? The arrow shows where to aim?


He, he. Bad aim on guess.



chimo said:


> Horse blanket?


Never get oats near this thing.


----------



## DempsyMac

I have to guess some kind of toaster?


----------



## SINC

Trevor Robertson said:


> I have to guess some kind of toaster?


No, although some might call its intended use hot at certain times.


----------



## KC4

Drum?


----------



## SINC

KC4 said:


> Drum?


Beat down that quote.

Time for a bit more of the item:


----------



## DempsyMac

a doggy door?


----------



## SINC

Trevor Robertson said:


> a doggy door?


A doggone good guess, but alas no bite.


----------



## KC4

A Cabinet radio?


----------



## KC4

A CD holder?


----------



## SINC

KC4 said:


> A Cabinet radio?


No electronics involved here.



KC4 said:


> A CD holder?


Nope, you couldn't squeeze a single CD or DVD into this thing.


----------



## ciaochiao

*hahaha!!*



DR Hannon said:


> An out house? The arrow shows where to aim?


:lmao::lmao::lmao:
CC


----------



## ciaochiao

*is it....*

is it a postcard picture, sitting atop a toaster oven?:lmao:
CC


----------



## winwintoo

winwintoo said:


> A quilt?





SINC said:


> Me no knit.


Lesson of the day in home crafting. Quilts are sewed. Afghans are knit (or sometimes crocheted)

Margaret


----------



## SINC

ciaochiao said:


> is it a postcard picture, sitting atop a toaster oven?:lmao:
> CC


Nope, but that guess is toast.



winwintoo said:


> Lesson of the day in home crafting. Quilts are sewed. Afghans are knit (or sometimes crocheted)
> 
> Margaret


Me not know sew much. Do now.


----------



## Dr.G.

Looks like a dog door to allow a dog to come into the house.


----------



## Dr.G.

...... or a cat, but I don't have cats.


----------



## chimo

A room divider/hinged change thingies (<--technical term)?


----------



## ciaochiao

*chest*

Hmm, looks like side of wood thing, maybe a toy/'stuff' chest? Ok, i know, I got that off my CHEST:lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

The front of an old-time radio?


----------



## ciaochiao

*front of...*

front of a liquor cabinet? 

how about....a cover for an old rad (house type, not car)?


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Looks like a dog door to allow a dog to come into the house.


Here doggy, doggy, but even a chiquaqua could not squeeze into this thing.



Dr.G. said:


> ...... or a cat, but I don't have cats.


No kitty litter involved.



chimo said:


> A room divider/hinged change thingies (<--technical term)?


Not a guess thingie divider either.



ciaochiao said:


> Hmm, looks like side of wood thing, maybe a toy/'stuff' chest? Ok, i know, I got that off my CHEST:lmao:


Indeed you did, but your cold as an ice chest.



Dr.G. said:


> The front of an old-time radio?


Nope, no electronics.



ciaochiao said:


> front of a liquor cabinet?
> 
> how about....a cover for an old rad (house type, not car)?


No booze and not a radical item, really.


----------



## screature

A liquor cabinet?


----------



## screature

A telephone stand?


----------



## screature

An end table/stand?


----------



## screature

A bed table/stand?


----------



## screature

A wash stand/table?


----------



## DR Hannon

A tabernacle?


----------



## chimo

A humidor?


----------



## SINC

screature said:


> A liquor cabinet?


Nope, no booze in this thing, but at times the operator can manage to squeeze in a drink while using it.



screature said:


> A telephone stand?


Nope.



screature said:


> An end table/stand?


Nah.



screature said:


> A bed table/stand?


Sorry



screature said:


> A wash stand/table?


Not a stand or furniture of any kind. 



DR Hannon said:


> A tabernacle?


Tabernac! Mais non.


----------



## KC4

Ice Chest?


----------



## Dr.G.

A tiny cabinet for something?


----------



## KC4

Linen/Hope Chest?


----------



## SINC

KC4 said:


> Ice Chest?


Ice cold on that guess.



Dr.G. said:


> A tiny cabinet for something?


Not a cabinet in any way. You couldn't squeeze a knic knac in this thing.



KC4 said:


> Linen/Hope Chest?


All hope is lost with that guess.


----------



## Dr.G.

A match holder for wooden matches? Or, a pin box? Or, a button box?


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> A match holder for wooden matches? Or, a pin box? Or, a button box?


Take off the gloves, it's no box(er).


----------



## chimo

Communion holder?


----------



## SINC

chimo said:


> Communion holder?


It holds nothing, rather you hold it.


----------



## Dr.G.

A small clock?


----------



## KC4

A purse?


----------



## Dr.G.

A small wallet?


----------



## Dr.G.

A ring?


----------



## KC4

An Accordian!


----------



## Dr.G.

Good one, KC4. A tiny "squeeze box".


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> A small clock?


Haven't the time for that guess.



KC4 said:


> A purse?


Not a purse, heavens a woman can squeeze a ton of stuff into a small purse, but nothing into this item, I'm afraid.

Time for a tiny bit more of the item:


----------



## chimo

Accordion/squeeze-box? Oops - already guessed - darned refresh!


----------



## SINC

chimo said:


> Accordion/squeeze-box?


Well done KC4!

I don't know how many times I tried to squeeze in that clue.


----------



## chimo

Can't take the credit. I put my answer down but noticed that it had been guessed between my refreshes!


----------



## SINC

chimo said:


> Can't take the credit. I put my answer down but noticed that it had been guessed between my refreshes!


Same happened to me. KC4 gets it!


----------



## SINC

Well that was fun. A tough item as it turned out, even with me trying to help.


----------



## KC4

Woot!

Now of course the next question is - Can you actually play it SINC?


----------



## KC4

Time for a Score update/correction:
(Thanks for keeping me on track players!)
Eggman .......1
SINC ............7.5
winwintoo.....7 
Ottawaman....11.5
Dr. G ............31.5
The Doug ....2
Screature .....11
Trevor ..........8.5
Bryanc ..........5
KC4 ..............13.5
jawknee ........1
smoothfonzo 4
The G3 man.. 1
Chris .............5
Danalicious... 1
ciaochiao ......7.5
Xiolo..............4.5
chimo.............8.5
DR Hannon.....1
chef-ryan........1
FeXL...............1.5
Sonal..............1
hdh607 .........1
hhk.................1
Macfury...........4.5
Dreambird.......1
rondini.............1

and the rest of you.. ....Feeling a bit SQUEEZED??


----------



## KC4

Whatami?


----------



## screature

A piece of star fruit?


----------



## ciaochiao

*Whoot whoot whoot!!*



SINC said:


> Well done KC4!
> 
> I don't know how many times I tried to squeeze in that clue.


WHOOT WHOOT WHOO!!!! Way to go KC4!! Excellent pick up! 
As for you SINC, wow, I don't think the crew has ever been stumped like this before!! But alas, for your wile, you loose out on the freshbaked goodies!! munch munch
CC


----------



## KC4

Awwww SCREATURE! You got it right off! :lmao:You must eat Star fruit or cook with it because not many people seem to know what it is called! I usually get the, "Ewww, what is THAT?" response to it. (It's actually quite pleasant tasting) 

It was part of a Hawaiian Prawn Kabob dish I assembled while visiting Maui this year.


----------



## ciaochiao

*Screature!*



screature said:


> A piece of star fruit?


Me thinks that Screature is correct! I second that starfruit guess!
CC


----------



## ciaochiao

*Yummmmmm*



KC4 said:


> Awwww SCREATURE! You got it right off! :lmao:You must eat Star fruit or cook with it because not many people seem to know what it is called! I usually get the, "Ewww, what is THAT?" response to it. (It's actually quite pleasant tasting)
> 
> It was part of a Hawaiian Prawn Kabob dish I assembled while visiting Maui this year.


WAY TO GO SCREATURE!!:clap::clap: Don't beat yourself up KC4  Screature is pretty brilliant - just read some of his written discussions, you'll see! As for that dish, oh my, that looks SO yummmmmmmmmmmmm! ok Screature! Next pic please and thank you!
CC


----------



## screature

Just a lucky guess KC4, it looked like some sort of fruit to me and something about it looked familiar, which is strange because I actually never have had star fruit, but I have seen a lot of pictures of it (one of our favourite channels is the Food Network).

Anyhow, sorry I didn't post anything earlier I made the guess and then have been away from the computer until now. It is late so I am off to bed so someone else please take my turn. Good night all. :yawn:


----------



## Macfury

I owe a couple,so here goes one. I'll answer until I fall asleep.


----------



## SINC

A movie projector spool?


----------



## Macfury

SINC said:


> A movie projector spool?


No spoolin'.


----------



## SINC

Tape recorder?


----------



## Macfury

SINC said:


> Tape recorder?


Not reel.


----------



## KC4

A wheel?


----------



## Macfury

KC4 said:


> A wheel?


Sorry--next round.


----------



## KC4

A milkshake blender?


----------



## Macfury

KC4 said:


> A milkshake blender?


Not stirred by this answer.


----------



## Macfury

Do we need more clues or a larger image?


----------



## ciaochiao

*ummm*

is it a something on a sewing machine?

Is it the lock on a car door that's sitting on it's side?
CC


----------



## Macfury

Neither, ciaochiao...


----------



## winwintoo

Is it the lock on a filing cabinet? The kind where you push in the lock to secure the cabinet and then use a key to open the cabinet and pop the lock out again?


----------



## Macfury

Not a pop lock.


----------



## Macfury

OK, here's something with a little more detail.


----------



## DempsyMac

is it some kind of tool?

Moving image forward:


----------



## KC4

A knob of some sort?


----------



## Macfury

No, not a tool. The metallic piece does serve a function for the larger part of the photo, which is hidden.


----------



## Macfury

Not a knob.


----------



## SINC

A pin on some type of knitting machine?


----------



## Macfury

It's not a pin. The part is entirely stationary, although I don't expect you to name the small part per se--it's only a distinguishing feature of the overall photo.


----------



## Dr.G.

A stud for a winter tire?


----------



## KC4

Extreme body piercing?


----------



## Macfury

Dr.G. said:


> A stud for a winter tire?


A stud, but not for a winter tire.




KC4 said:


> Extreme body piercing?


Closest answer yet.


----------



## chimo

An earring?


----------



## DempsyMac

an earring?


----------



## KC4

An artificial joint?


----------



## Macfury

Not an earring. A little lower.


----------



## SINC

A navel piercing?


----------



## KC4

A tongue piercing?


----------



## chimo

part of an artificial limb? Arm or leg?


----------



## Macfury

Lower than a tongue, higher than a navel. Artifical..or at least unusual...limbs play a part in it.


----------



## DempsyMac

Breast?


----------



## Macfury

Higher than breast, lower than tongue.


----------



## Dr.G.

A shoulder pin?


----------



## Macfury

Higher than shoulder, lower than tongue.


----------



## Dr.G.

A chin pin?


----------



## Dr.G.

A pin for the collarbone?


----------



## Dr.G.

Anything to do with the larynx?


----------



## Macfury

Dr.G. said:


> A pin for the collarbone?


That's fairly close. So who does it belong to?


I have to leave for a couple of hours so I can't provide feedback for a bit.


----------



## KC4

A tracheotomy?


----------



## Dr.G.

Macfury, is this a famous person, or an ehMacLander?


----------



## KC4

It belongs to an artificial skeleton?


----------



## Dr.G.

Lance Armstrong?


----------



## Dr.G.

LA fractured his clavicle, but this is the only person I know of with a fractured collarbone.


----------



## KC4

I was going to say Lance - because he just had 12 screws put in his collar bone....but this doesn't look like a bunch of screws...


----------



## KC4

Pulling image forward...


----------



## Dr.G.

True, KC4, Lance did fracture his clavicle, and is the only person I know of with a fractured collarbone. Still, the photo is so enhanced that it could be just about anything. We shall see.


----------



## Macfury

It's a he, and he is not on EhMac. This is a depiction of a fictional character fitted with this device.


----------



## DempsyMac

IronMan?


----------



## Macfury

That part is certainly iron, but it isn't Iron Man.


----------



## Dr.G.

Frankenstein?


----------



## Macfury

Dr.G. said:


> Frankenstein?


Dr. G. you are almost there. Say it right.


----------



## DempsyMac

Dr. Frankenstein's Monster


----------



## Macfury

Bingo, Trevor!


----------



## DempsyMac

I will share my point with Dr. G as I know he is getting low on them and I kinda just swooped in there anyway.

I don't have a photo so someone else please post one up.


----------



## Macfury

I was going to suggest a point split--very noble TR.


----------



## Dr.G.

No problem, TR. Fair is fair, as half a point is better than a stick in the eye. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Bon chance, mes amis. Today is an historic day.


----------



## DempsyMac

a stamp


----------



## Dr.G.

Yes, an obvious start. Keep going, TR and I shall give you 42 cents.


----------



## Macfury

It's the Jackie Robinson stamp! I had to look up what happened--so I'll leave it up to someone who can use their own knowledge to answer it.


----------



## Dr.G.

Macfury, you shall get 1/2 a point for correctly identifying the stamp. Now, why is today so significant that this stamp was put out by the US Postal Service 10 years ago today?


----------



## Macfury

If nobody answers by 8:00 EST, I'm taking it...


----------



## Dr.G.

Go for it, Macfury. It is an historic day.


----------



## Macfury

Robinson broke the colour barrier and debuted with the Brooklyn Dodgers on this date in 1947.


----------



## Dr.G.

Right on, Brother. I was born a NY Giants fan in baseball, and I remained loyal to them even when they moved to SF. I was also brought up to hate the Brooklyn Dodgers .................. everyone except Jack Robinson. I was not allowed to boo him of wish him ill. To this day I am still in amazement of the talent and courage he showed on and off the baseball diamond.

In his honor, every ball player today is wearing his #42.

Sports Baseball Professional Baseball Jackie Robinson World Series Major League Baseball - SI Vault


----------



## Dr.G.

You have earned your point, Macfury. Kudos.


----------



## KC4

Time for a Score update/correction:
(Thanks for keeping me on track players!)
Eggman .......1
SINC ............7.5
winwintoo.....7 
Ottawaman....11.5
Dr. G ............32
The Doug ....2
Screature .....12
Trevor ..........9
Bryanc ..........5
KC4 ..............13.5
jawknee ........1
smoothfonzo 4
The G3 man.. 1
Chris .............5
Danalicious... 1
ciaochiao ......7.5
Xiolo..............4.5
chimo.............8.5
DR Hannon.....1
chef-ryan........1
FeXL...............1.5
Sonal..............1
hdh607 .........1
hhk.................1
Macfury...........5.5
Dreambird.......1
rondini.............1

and the rest of you.. ....oh well, at least you can eat peanuts and hot-dogs while watching the game!


----------



## Dr.G.

I am going to pre-guess Macfury's picture. Dracula ............... the Wolfman ............. the Mummy .................... or a toaster. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Guess Macfury posted one that I did not speculate ............... The Invisible Man ............. making toast.


----------



## Macfury

I thought the invisible toast part was extremely tricky.


----------



## Dr.G.

True, but the butter, which was not invisible, gave it away.


----------



## Dr.G.

Macfury's picture is that of air .................. clear and invisible.


----------



## Macfury

I may not be too attentive tonight, but I want to get the ball rolling again. "How's the Weather" will meet its match.


----------



## winwintoo

Is this item to be found underground?


----------



## Macfury

Surface.


----------



## KC4

Clocks?


----------



## Macfury

Not clocks.


----------



## ciaochiao

*are they....*

are they meters that measure something?


----------



## Dr.G.

Looks like the Amtrak "Maple Leaf Line" railway station in Buffalo, NY (which offers rail service between Penn Station in New York, NY, and Toronto, ON for anyone wanted a more civilized way to go to The Big Apple from the GTA).


----------



## Macfury

We've got wo near hits:

Chiao is correct: the portion of this photograph shows meters that measure something.
Dr. G. is correct that the object resides in Buffalo, NY--although not at the train station. The fact that it is in Buffalo will probably not help at guessing at the answer, though.


----------



## Macfury

A little wider:


----------



## KC4

Is it a bridge?


----------



## SINC

Sewage/water treatment plant?


----------



## Macfury

Not a bridge. SINC is in the ballpark, although neither of the answers are correct.


----------



## winwintoo

Hydro-electric generator?


----------



## SINC

Nuclear power plant?


----------



## SINC

Canal/locks water control system?


----------



## chimo

Draw bridge?


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc might have it since Buffalo is at the end of the Erie Canal leading in to Lake Erie.


----------



## Macfury

It deals with water, but not locks.


----------



## ciaochiao

*are they....*

Are they hydro measurement readers;ie, measure and release of hydro power from H2O?


----------



## Macfury

Water, but not water power.


----------



## SINC

Water pressurization/purification plant?


----------



## Macfury

It is a water pumping plant, SINC. These are Edwardian steam-powered water pumps still in their original location at one of the Buffalo pumping stations. Each of them is 5 stories tall and perfectly preserved,


----------



## chimo

Great image! Where's the toaster?


----------



## Macfury

chimo said:


> Great image! Where's the toaster?


There was a guy making toast on the service floor at the base of the machinery, but they asked me not to photograph him because he wasn't wearing a helmet.


----------



## SINC

OK, here we go again. I'm in and out today, but I will check every hour or so to answer guesses.


----------



## Macfury

SINC, is it part of a fishing pole--a reel?


----------



## KC4

A Bicycle bell?


----------



## SINC

Macfury said:


> SINC, is it part of a fishing pole--a reel?


Yep. First guess. Over to you.


----------



## KC4

WHOO! Macfury's coming on fast! :clap:


----------



## ciaochiao

*Way to go MacF!!*

Way to go MacF!! That's a pretty good record although I must admit, not as 'bowled me over' as when KC4 recognized a gramophone from an earlier SINC stumper. I was quite honestly, stunned out. I still think of that guess with admiration!! 

OK MacF - where's the pic?? Mr. Picture please, and thank you! Hey, has anyone seen 'Screature' for a while? Actually, I have, but just wanted to get his attention here!! We miss you Screature - oh, on second thought, no, you and Dr. G just stay away for a bit longer so we 'commoners' can try achieving say, um, .33 of your score? Please? Where's the 'praying smiley'??

Picture please!
CC


----------



## Dr.G.

"We miss you Screature - oh, on second thought, no, you and Dr. G just stay away for a bit longer so we 'commoners' can try achieving say, um, .33 of your score?" I have been getting PMs saying the same thing, so I don't take wild guesses anymore .................... but Macfury's next picture will be of a toaster at the Buffalo Train Station .................... on a bench ..................... near track 109. We shall see.


----------



## ciaochiao

*Rigged!!*



Dr.G. said:


> "We miss you Screature - oh, on second thought, no, you and Dr. G just stay away for a bit longer so we 'commoners' can try achieving say, um, .33 of your score?" I have been getting PMs saying the same thing, so I don't take wild guesses anymore ........................... but Macfury's next picture will be of a toaster at the Buffalo Train Station .................... on a bench ..................... near track 109. We shall see.


:lmao::lmao::lmao:

Ahhhh!! So this game is 'rigged'?? Just joking Dr. G. I love marveling at the way you bright ones guess the 'right ones' all the time. Humbles me even more than usual!
CC


----------



## ciaochiao

*Pre-cognition*

Is it.....a TOASTER??
:lmao::lmao: Just 'pre' paring with my 'pre' cognitive hints from Dr. G. MacF!!! Where's your pic?
CC


----------



## Dr.G.

"Ahhhh!! So this game is 'rigged'?? Just joking Dr. G. I love marveling at the way you bright ones guess the 'right ones' all the time. Humbles me even more than usual!" I am luckier than I am "bright".


----------



## ciaochiao

*nope nope nope*



Dr.G. said:


> "Ahhhh!! So this game is 'rigged'?? Just joking Dr. G. I love marveling at the way you bright ones guess the 'right ones' all the time. Humbles me even more than usual!" I am luckier than I am "bright".


You may be far brighter than I Dr. G, but never underestimate my ability to continuously disagree with something and in this case, your 'guesses' aren't 'lucky'. They are from the brain. That's intelligence!! Now please stop. Or ye shall face the meaning of 'perpetual motion' from the Ciaochiao!!

Where's the next darn pic?? Why don't you post something Dr. G? I always learn something when you post. Go ahead, stump us, as usual...
CC


----------



## Macfury

OK folks, I can't be fully attentive tonight, but...


----------



## ciaochiao

*is it....*

Is it a pizza?


----------



## Dr.G.

A pizza would have been my first choice as well, or a calzone.


----------



## ciaochiao

*True*

that's true Dr. G. It could be a calazone or panzerotti. It also COULD be, but I hope not, one of those horrid 'pizza bagel' things. Oh, and it's a pizza in a TOASTER:lmao:
CC


----------



## Dr.G.

It could just be some cheese and ham that was left near a toaster ................ which melted these two items by mistake. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Must go to bed now, so bon chance, CC, et al.


----------



## ciaochiao

*Good answer!!*



Dr.G. said:


> It could just be some cheese and ham that was left near a toaster ................ which melted these two items by mistake. We shall see.


:lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao:

I have no clue where MacF is. He may not respond until you are up and at it in the morning Dr. G! Thanks for the luck however, I can only hope.
CC:lmao:


----------



## Macfury

Neither pizza, nor ham, nor bagel, nor calzone, nor cheese, nor toaster.


----------



## ciaochiao

*then...*

hmm, is it normal, euro-western cuisine?


----------



## chimo

Nachos?


----------



## ciaochiao

*if it's not...*

If it's not edible by usual standards, then is it animal tissue?


----------



## Macfury

It is not natchos.

It contains no cheese. 

It contains animal tissue. 

It is edible and is part of Euro-Western cuisine.


----------



## ciaochiao

*is it....*

is it a brain?


----------



## ciaochiao

*or perhaps*

is it intestinal tissue/tripe/whatever it is they call that part of the digestive system that we call it when we eat it?


----------



## Macfury

Neither stomach, brain, nor tripe.


----------



## ciaochiao

*is it....*

is that pepperoni in a cream sauce? 
WE NEED KC4 HERE!! She's the expert on food. Where the heck is she??
KC4, PAGING KC4!!


----------



## Macfury

It is not peepperoni. There is no cream in it.


----------



## KC4

Lobster Thermador?


----------



## SINC

Looks like crab meat to me.


----------



## Macfury

Not the meat of a crab or lobster. A little plate to delineate it:


----------



## Ottawaman

bacon/ham scalloped potatoes


----------



## screature

Carbonara?


----------



## Macfury

No bacon, ham or any pig. No noodles and...as stated previously, no cheese.


----------



## SINC

Sweetbread?


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, my wife said the same thing -- "creamed sweetbreads".


----------



## Dr.G.

Does creamed sweetbreads have cream in it? Is it bread?


----------



## screature

Is the meat portion beef?


----------



## Dr.G.

Lean roast beef in mayo .................. yuk.


----------



## Dr.G.

It could also be rabbit in a light mayo sauce ..................... more yuk.


----------



## Dr.G.

Now, venison is a mayo sauce with some lemon might be interesting.


----------



## Dr.G.

Is this "dish" served hot or cold?


----------



## Dr.G.

Could the sauce be yogurt? Or custard?


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Does creamed sweetbreads have cream in it? Is it bread?


It can but my bet is a yogurt based sauce. Sweetbread is part of the pancreas of a calf, Dr. G.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Sweetbread is part of the stomach of a calf, Dr. G." To be honest, I had no idea it was anything like that, Sinc. Still, I like haggis so I will try anything once.


----------



## screature

SINC said:


> It can but my bet is a yogurt based sauce. Sweetbread is part of the pancreas of a calf, Dr. G.


Depending on the part of the world where they are being served sweetbreads can also be the thymus glands and pancreas glands of lamb, beef, or pork.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Depending on the part of the world where they are being served sweetbreads can also be the thymus glands and pancreas glands of lamb, beef, or pork." Screature, I shall stick to haggis all the same. Merci.


----------



## Dr.G.

I recall that the first time I had haggis, when I asked "What is haggis?" I was asked if I liked liver, oatmeal and onions? When I replied a strong "Yes!!!", I was served the haggis. I have loved it ever since, even after knowing what it is and how it is made.


----------



## Macfury

Not sweetbreads, yogurt or custard.

Dr. G. has a partial answer: Soe people describe the dish as creamed, even though there is no cream in it. PArt of the dish is bread.

screature is partially right: the meat portion is beef.

The dish is served hot.


----------



## Dr.G.

Is there something called "chipped beef"?


----------



## Dr.G.

I knew someone who liked to make chipped beef with Roux sauce, but I did not know what it was.


----------



## Macfury

Dr.G. said:


> Is there something called "chipped beef"?


Dr. G--you are ALMOST There. That part is correct.


----------



## SINC

Are these what we call Rocky Mountain Oysters or in plan terms calves testicles?


----------



## Dr.G.

Macfury, I shall have to take an assist since I know nothing about chipped beef. My friend never made her famous chipped beef and Roux sauce for me way back when.


----------



## Dr.G.

I think that they serve chipped beef on toast.


----------



## Dr.G.

I have heard that chipped beef on toast is called "SOS", which I can't explain in this family-oriented thread.


----------



## Macfury

Dr.G. said:


> I think that they serve chipped beef on toast.



Bingo! We have a winnah!


----------



## Dr.G.

Actually, that looks quite good. What is the sauce made from for this dish?


----------



## Macfury

Here is the recipe (not mine so I can't vouch for it):

INGREDIENTS
* 2 tablespoons butter
* 2 tablespoons all-purpose flour
* 1 1/2 cups warm milk
* 1 (8 ounce) jar dried beef
* 1 pinch cayenne pepper

DIRECTIONS
1. In a medium saucepan over low heat, melt butter. Whisk in flour all at once to form a roux. Whisk in milk, a little at a time, increase heat to medium-high, and cook, stirring, until thickened. Bring to a boil, stir in beef and cayenne, heat through and serve over toast.

They suggest a Merlot as accompaniment.


----------



## Dr.G.

Thanks for the recipe, MF.


----------



## Dr.G.

Shall I post a pic?


----------



## Dr.G.

Here goes ................ bon chance, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Must take my doxies out for a bit. Will return shortly.


----------



## SINC

Is it the winner of the annual submarine races?


----------



## SINC

Is it Signal Hill?


----------



## SINC

Is it the tip of the iceberg?


----------



## Dr.G.

"Is it the winner of the annual submarine races?" No submarines or races involved. Sorry.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Is it Signal Hill?" No, this is Signal Hill.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Is it the tip of the iceberg?" Not an iceberg, but a good guess.


----------



## Dr.G.

This should help somewhat ...........


----------



## SINC

The top of a cabana on a tropical beach?


----------



## ciaochiao

*Lol!!!!*



SINC said:


> Is it the winner of the annual submarine races?





SINC said:


> Is it the tip of the iceberg?


:lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao:
CC


----------



## Dr.G.

Good one, Sinc. Want to guess where?


----------



## ciaochiao

*is it....*

Is it the southern most point in Florida keyes that looks straight out to Cuba?


----------



## Dr.G.

........


----------



## ciaochiao

*is das*

ist das cuba ja?


----------



## KC4

Macfury said:


> Here is the recipe (not mine so I can't vouch for it):
> 
> INGREDIENTS
> * 2 tablespoons butter
> * 2 tablespoons all-purpose flour
> * 1 1/2 cups warm milk
> * 1 (8 ounce) jar dried beef
> * 1 pinch cayenne pepper
> 
> DIRECTIONS
> 1. In a medium saucepan over low heat, melt butter. Whisk in flour all at once to form a roux. Whisk in milk, a little at a time, increase heat to medium-high, and cook, stirring, until thickened. Bring to a boil, stir in beef and cayenne, heat through and serve over toast.
> 
> They suggest a Merlot as accompaniment.


:lmao:I've never had this, but have heard of it ....supposedly it's a Low-brow dish....but then...recommended with a glass of Merlot?:lmao: Cool!

I'll have to try it. Thanks for the recipe Mf!


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Good one, Sinc. Want to guess where?


Yep, Cuba, couple years ago!


----------



## KC4

Time for a Score update/correction:
(Thanks for keeping me on track players!)
Eggman .......1
SINC ............9.5
winwintoo.....7 
Ottawaman....11.5
Dr. G ............33
The Doug ....2
Screature .....12
Trevor ..........9
Bryanc ..........5
KC4 ..............13.5
jawknee ........1
smoothfonzo 4
The G3 man.. 1
Chris .............5
Danalicious... 1
ciaochiao ......7.5
Xiolo..............4.5
chimo.............8.5
DR Hannon.....1
chef-ryan........1
FeXL...............1.5
Sonal..............1
hdh607 .........1
hhk.................1
Macfury...........6.5
Dreambird.......1
rondini.............1

and the rest of you.. ....You may have been out in the sun too long...XX)
__________________


----------



## ciaochiao

*Awwwwwwww!*

Sighhhh, anytime i get something, it's always tied or with someone:---( 

HI THERE KC4 and the SUNSHINE BAND!! That's the way, uh huh uh huh, I like it, uh huh uh huh, hey, that's actually tricky to type!

What the heck is chipped beef -and where do you get 'dried' beef? With a glass of merlot? how bout just a gallon of water to wash down the jerky? Whoa, nellie! Anyone have a good recipe for bannock - please post in the foodie section!!
CC


----------



## SINC

OK Folks, here we go again:


----------



## SINC

First clue: It is not anything to do with a toaster.


----------



## KC4

Cutlery?


----------



## SINC

A cutting guess indeed but not sharp enough.


----------



## Dr.G.

Correct, Sinc. Varadero, Cuba's tourist mecca of fun under the sun.


----------



## Dr.G.

"First clue: It is not anything to do with a toaster." Nuts. Well, I am stumped.


----------



## Dr.G.

"... and the rest of you.. ....You may have been out in the sun too long..." Good one, KC4.


----------



## ciaochiao

*is it....*

is it a droplet of mercury also known as Hg?


----------



## ciaochiao

*oh yeahh*

mercury, in the sun, beside a toaster?:lmao:


----------



## KC4

Is it made of /covered with chrome?


----------



## SINC

ciaochiao said:


> is it a droplet of mercury also known as Hg?


Nope, no relation to Mars either.



KC4 said:


> Is it made of /covered with chrome?


No, no chrome domes here.


----------



## ciaochiao

*is it....*

is it a part of a zipper pull?


----------



## SINC

ciaochiao said:


> is it a part of a zipper pull?


You zipped right by the correct answer with that guess.


----------



## Dr.G.

Might it be one of the medical hammers a doctor uses to check one's reflexes?


----------



## Dr.G.

I can't wait to see the comeback Sinc has for my aforementioned speculation.


----------



## Dr.G.

Is this a handle of some sort?


----------



## Dr.G.

Is this a tool of some sort?


----------



## Dr.G.

Is it a switch or a lever of some sort?


----------



## KC4

Is it the foot or leg of an item?


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Might it be one of the medical hammers a doctor uses to check one's reflexes?


You kneed to know that guess is wrong.



Dr.G. said:


> I can't wait to see the comeback Sinc has for my aforementioned speculation.


Pretty lame, wasn't it?



Dr.G. said:


> Is this a handle of some sort?


Now you've got a handle on it.



Dr.G. said:


> Is this a tool of some sort?


Tool? Perhaps not in the traditional sense, but yes it is a tool.



Dr.G. said:


> Is it a switch or a lever of some sort?


No leverage on that guess, You'll have to switch tactics.


----------



## SINC

KC4 said:


> Is it the foot or leg of an item?


No bodily parts are involved.

I will leave you to ponder for an hour or so as I must run out and do a couple of errands.


----------



## KC4

Wine bottle opener?


----------



## KC4

Fridge door handle?


----------



## Macfury

Is it a vehicle window opener?


----------



## SINC

KC4 said:


> Wine bottle opener?


Don't whine about that wrong guess.



KC4 said:


> Fridge door handle?


That's a cold guess.



Macfury said:


> Is it a vehicle window opener?


Nope, I don't do windows.


----------



## Dr.G.

Might it be a strainer for hot tea? I am not sure what this is called other than a strainer to filter out the tea grounds as you pour the tea through the stainer into the tea cup.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Might it be a strainer for hot tea? I am not sure what this is called other than a strainer to filter out the tea grounds as you pour the tea through the stainer into the tea cup.


I'd like to tell you that guess fits the item to a tea, but it doesn't work out.


----------



## Dr.G.

Might this be larger than a typical dinner fork?


----------



## Dr.G.

Are liquids involved in any way in the normal use of this whole thing?


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Might this be larger than a typical dinner fork?


That's fork sure.



Dr.G. said:


> Are liquids involved in any way in the normal use of this whole thing?


Yep, but so are solids.


----------



## KC4

A Strainer/colander?


----------



## SINC

KC4 said:


> A Strainer/colander?


That guess is straining my brain, but I can tell you it's cool. Cold even.


----------



## Dr.G.

Might it be part of an ice tray?


----------



## KC4

Ice pick/hammer?


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Might it be part of an ice tray?


Not nice to guess ice.



KC4 said:


> Ice pick/hammer?


You can pick away with a hammer all day and not get close to this item. No hitting involved.


----------



## Dr.G.

Is coffee involved, or garlic cloves, as in a press?


----------



## Dr.G.

Is this whole thing larger than a typical shovel?


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Is coffee involved, or garlic cloves, as in a press?


Nope, no involvement with either, although you are getting warmer.



Dr.G. said:


> Is this whole thing larger than a typical shovel?


Now you're shovelling way to much. Much smaller in fact.

Here is a bit more for you:


----------



## Dr.G.

An expresso machine?


----------



## Ottawaman

Pestle?


----------



## Dr.G.

Fireplace bellows?


----------



## Dr.G.

Good one, O-man.


----------



## Dr.G.

Is measurement involved in any way?


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> An expresso machine?


Nope, no coffee, remember?



Ottawaman said:


> Pestle?


No mortal would guess that correctly.



Dr.G. said:


> Fireplace bellows?


I suppose one would bellow if it was used on them, but no.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Is measurement involved in any way?


Not in the purest sense of the word, although it's use is sometimes measured.


----------



## Dr.G.

Is electricity involved?


----------



## Ottawaman

School yard bell?


----------



## Macfury

Hair brush?


----------



## Dr.G.

An ice cream scoop?


----------



## winwintoo

It's an ice cream scoop.

Isn't it?


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Is electricity involved?


Strictly hand powered.



Ottawaman said:


> School yard bell?


No ding dong for that one.



Macfury said:


> Hair brush?


I'm brushing off that guess.



Dr.G. said:


> An ice cream scoop?


I know a scoop when I see one, but that's not it.



winwintoo said:


> It's an ice cream scoop.
> 
> Isn't it?


Uh, no.


----------



## Dr.G.

Would this most likely be found indoors or outdoors?


----------



## Dr.G.

If this is located inside, is there a special room for this thing, such as in the kitchen or bathroom?


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Would this most likely be found indoors or outdoors?


I've seen it used in both locations and on different objects.



Dr.G. said:


> If this is located inside, is there a special room for this thing, such as in the kitchen or bathroom?


It is more likely to live in a kitchen than a bathroom, but there is no reason it could not be used in a bathroom. Come to think of it, scratch the bathroom idea.


----------



## screature

A mirror?


----------



## Dr.G.

Might it be some form of utensil, such as a spatula?


----------



## screature

A magnifying glass?


----------



## Dr.G.

Might it be a hand garden rake for potting plants?


----------



## SINC

screature said:


> A mirror?


No reflection on you, but no.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Might it be a hand garden rake for potting plants?


Ouch, that guess has gone to pot. We have so many guesses we might now have to put some kind of total on them.

Here's a bit more:


----------



## Dr.G.

Some form of hand scale or balance?


----------



## Dr.G.

The magnifying glass guess was a good speculation on Screature's part.


----------



## screature

A hand held juicer.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Some form of hand scale or balance?


You can't balance that guess with any degree of scale correctly.


----------



## Dr.G.

Looks like a fancy wisk.


----------



## SINC

screature said:


> A hand held juicer.


Now that is very close, but not technically correct.


----------



## Dr.G.

A vegetable peeler?


----------



## Dr.G.

A lemon corer


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Looks like a fancy wisk.


I've wisked away that guess.


----------



## Dr.G.

Is is used on apples to core apples?


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> A lemon corer


Oh so close, but no, it does not "core".


----------



## screature

A reamer?


----------



## Dr.G.

Use to get the rind off of a lemon?


----------



## SINC

screature said:


> A reamer?


Well done! 'Tis so!


----------



## SINC

Well, that too was fun. Over to you screature!


----------



## chimo

A hand corer?


----------



## Dr.G.

Good one, Screature.


----------



## screature

Whew that was a toughie!! Good on ya SINC. Give me a few I will be right with you.


----------



## SINC

Hey, just realized that covered eight pages. YES!


----------



## screature

Ok, give this a go.


----------



## Dr.G.

Looks like an astronaut's visor on the moon or in space.


----------



## ciaochiao

*is it....*

Heey everyone!! Wow SINC, you really done them in on that last one. What is a reamer??

OK, is it......a trophy?

PS, way to go both of you!! SINC for the pic and Screature for your incredible guess!! What's a reamer?


----------



## Dr.G.

A reamer is a form of lemon juicer.


----------



## SINC

ciaochiao said:


> What's a reamer?


A kitchen tool to ream the juice out of a lime or lemon By cutting them in half and twisting the reamer as you force it into the citrus creating the juice for cooking.


----------



## Dr.G.

Is this thing involved in any way with the making of coffee?


----------



## Dr.G.

Is heat involved in the normal function of this thing?


----------



## Dr.G.

Have to go take my dogs outside. Should that thing be an object used in space to make coffee ......... or toast, someone else may post a pic.


----------



## KC4

Ice Cream Scoop!


----------



## screature

Dr.G. said:


> Looks like an astronaut's visor on the moon or in space.


No not a visor and nothing to do with the moon but you are on the right track.


----------



## screature

Dr.G. said:


> Is this thing involved in any way with the making of coffee?


Been there done that.


----------



## screature

Dr.G. said:


> Is heat involved in the normal function of this thing?


No you are very cold.


----------



## screature

Bringing the image forward.


----------



## screature

KC4 said:


> Ice Cream Scoop!


I scream, you scream, we all scream for ice cream! But no cream or scoops involved.


----------



## SINC

Is it a satellite?


----------



## screature

It is indeed! But I need to know which one.


----------



## Ottawaman

Diving bell?


----------



## screature

Ottawaman said:


> Diving bell?


You are in deep water with that guess.


----------



## DR Hannon

sputnik?


----------



## screature

DR Hannon said:


> sputnik?


And we have a winner!!! Sputnik it is! (Geesh, I thought this would be tougher than that.)


----------



## DR Hannon

Good pic, thanks to Sinc for the hint!!:clap:


----------



## screature

You're up DR H!


----------



## Dr.G.

Good one, Dr.H. Did you know that the word "sputnik" means "space toaster" in Russian?


----------



## DR Hannon

I hope this one is a challenge!


----------



## DR Hannon

Dr.G. said:


> Good one, Dr.H. Did you know that the word "sputnik" means "space toaster" in Russian?


I did not know that BSG was a hit there! :lmao::clap:


----------



## SINC

The top of a bird feeder?


----------



## SINC

A lantern?


----------



## DR Hannon

SINC said:


> The top of a bird feeder?



Sorry no feathered friends here


----------



## DR Hannon

SINC said:


> A lantern?


Close it will lighten your way


----------



## KC4

A Gazebo?


----------



## KC4

A Street Lamp?


----------



## DR Hannon

KC4 said:


> A Gazebo?


Sorry, try again


----------



## DR Hannon

KC4 said:


> A Street Lamp?


 not bright enough


----------



## Macfury

Light house?


----------



## DR Hannon

Macfury said:


> Light house?


Nailed it!!! Good work!:clap:


----------



## SINC

Hmmm, no fun here without an object, so I will toss one in to get things going again . . .


----------



## Dr.G.

I guess a stick shift would be too obvious ............. so how about some form of musical instrument?


----------



## winwintoo

Is it a darning egg?


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> I guess a stick shift would be too obvious ............. so how about some form of musical instrument?


Correct on assumption number one, but you're tooting the wrong horn with number two.


----------



## Dr.G.

Is electricity involved in any way to this whole thing?


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Is electricity involved in any way to this whole thing?


An electrifying guess to be sure, but alas, it has no power. Well, not electric power to be sure. Hmmmm, come to think of it, I once did an experiment in high school that involved power with an item closely associated with this one.


----------



## Dr.G.

Might this be part of some form of antenna?


----------



## Dr.G.

Is this part moveable?


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Might this be part of some form of antenna?


Sadly it will not fit into Ray Martin's head like his antennas in My Favourite Martian, so no signals here.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Is this part moveable?


Oh Baby! Does it move!


----------



## Dr.G.

Is is part of a motor?


----------



## Dr.G.

Part of a toy?


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Is is part of a musical instrument?


Uh, Oh!

Didn't I mention on the previous page that tooting your horn in that direction would not work?


----------



## Dr.G.

Is this thing plastic, metal or wooden?


----------



## Dr.G.

Have to go take my dogs for a walk. Might it be part of a steering wheel for a boat? Or some form of wheel used to lock a vault or safe?


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Is this thing plastic, metal or wooden?


It can be both plastic and metal, but it could just as easily be wood, although unlikely.


----------



## ciaochiao

*is it....*

Is it a bristle from a hair brush?


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Have to go take my dogs for a walk. Might it be part of a steering wheel for a boat? Or some form of wheel used to lock a vault or safe?


You're steering out of the right lane and you're not safe doing so.


----------



## SINC

ciaochiao said:


> Is it a bristle from a hair brush?


Eeeew, that guess made my hair stand on end.


----------



## Dr.G.

Might it be a knitting needle, or something involved with knitting?


----------



## Dr.G.

Is is part of a motor?


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Might it be a knitting needle, or something involved with knitting?


Sorry, no sweat(ers) near that guess.


----------



## Dr.G.

Might this be some part of a bicycle?


----------



## Dr.G.

Might this be part of a pooper scooper?


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Might this be some part of a bicycle?


Sorry, but you'll have to recycle that guess.

Here is a bit more for you:


----------



## chimo

A drumstick? (musical  )


----------



## ciaochiao

*huh!*

Ok, is it perhaps a timpani mallet, including the glock and xylo families?


----------



## SINC

chimo said:


> A drumstick? (musical  )


Doesn't that beat all? I stated not anything musical a couple of pages back.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Might this be part of a pooper scooper?


A down and dirty guess to be sure, but the object rises far above poop.


----------



## SINC

ciaochiao said:


> Ok, is it perhaps a timpani mallet, including the glock and xylo families?


Gee, I might have to buy a mallet to beat into your minds it has NOTHING TO DO WITH MUSIC! 

Unless of course, you hum while using it!


----------



## SINC

Supper break, be back in half an hour.


----------



## chimo

Part of a pump?


----------



## Dr.G.

Might it be part of a car jack?


----------



## ciaochiao

*Oh Jeezzzz!*

Well don't that 'beat all'!! I KNOW WHAT IT IS!!! It's the lever on the TOASTER!!!:lmao::lmao:

OK, IS IT.....does this shift something into something else? Hah, and you thought you had cornered the market on quippy quips, which incidentally, is one of the things that makes your mybirdie.ca site, a gem SINC. Fallen Arches???:lmao:
CC


----------



## Niteshooter

The antenna from a radio toaster? beejacon

Cheers folks, just passin through....


----------



## Dr.G.

"The antenna from a radio toaster?" Good one, Niteshooter.


----------



## ciaochiao

*no, noo!!*



Niteshooter said:


> The antenna from a radio toaster? beejacon
> 
> Cheers folks, just passin through....


Ah Niteshooter, you can't just 'dump' us. You have a responsibility to this thread!! You are after all, the 'Toast master':lmao::lmao::lmao:

C'mon, guess again!
CC


----------



## SINC

chimo said:


> Part of a pump?


That pumped me up, but not enough to ID the item.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Might it be part of a car jack?


That guess nets jack all.


----------



## SINC

ciaochiao said:


> Well don't that 'beat all'!! I KNOW WHAT IT IS!!! It's the lever on the TOASTER!!!:lmao::lmao:
> 
> OK, IS IT.....does this shift something into something else? Hah, and you thought you had cornered the market on quippy quips, which incidentally, is one of the things that makes your mybirdie.ca site, a gem SINC. Fallen Arches???:lmao:
> CC


Nothing shifty about it folks.


----------



## SINC

Niteshooter said:


> The antenna from a radio toaster? beejacon
> 
> Cheers folks, just passin through....


I wish!


----------



## DrewNL

I'm going to say a curtain rod


----------



## Dr.G.

Good speculation, DrewNL.


----------



## SINC

DrewNL said:


> I'm going to say a curtain rod


Lights down and draw the curtain on that guess.


----------



## Dr.G.

Might it be a plunger?


----------



## SINC

Here is a bit more for you:


----------



## Dr.G.

Might it be utilized to guide or direct something?


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Might it be a plunger?


That guess plunges to the bottom and come to think of it, so does this item when used.


----------



## Dr.G.

An anchor?


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Might it be utilized to guide or direct something?


Nope, it is however guided to do its job. You might even say directed.


----------



## Dr.G.

A grappling hook?


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> An anchor?


That's deep thinking but this does not plunge to that kind of depth.


----------



## Dr.G.

By grappling hook I mean the thing that you attach a rope to and swing it about and toss it up to the top of a building or cliff.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> A grappling hook?


It seems I have you hooked on this game, but that's all.


----------



## Dr.G.

It this a drain pipe "weezle"?


----------



## Dr.G.

"It seems I have you hooked on this game ...." Oh, so true, Sinc ............ so very true. Your cryptic clues are what makes it interesting.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> It this a drain pipe "weezle"?


Just try and weasel outta that guess when you learn the identity of this object.


----------



## Dr.G.

Does this thing have just one function?


----------



## Dr.G.

Might this thing be considered an indoor or an outdoor only item?


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Does this thing have just one function?


It's the one and only to be sure, although it deals with many more than one when used properly.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Might this thing be considered an indoor or an outdoor only item?


I've used one for years, both indoors and out. This is but a single plunger style of many types manufactured. I have my eye on this special one though.


----------



## Dr.G.

Might this thing be described as a tool in the traditional sense of the word?


----------



## ciaochiao

*is it....*

is it a 'pull' or trigger thing on a gun/rifle?


----------



## Dr.G.

Is this an instrument utilized on a motor vehicle? Say, to clean out a water line or fluid line?


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Might this thing be described as a tool in the traditional sense of the word?


Not if you think I keep it in my tool box, no. But it is indeed a helpful tool. I've never skinned my knuckles on it like other tools I own.


----------



## SINC

ciaochiao said:


> is it a 'pull' or trigger thing on a gun/rifle?


Nope, you can pull that guess off your list.


----------



## Dr.G.

So, this thing might be bigger than a normal hammer?


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Is this an instrument utilized on a motor vehicle? Say, to clean out a water line or fluid line?


Not at all, but most people add fluid when they use this tool.


----------



## winwintoo

Ice cream scoop?


----------



## Dr.G.

Might this be considered a toy, like a water gun/cannon/pistol?


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> So, this thing might be bigger than a normal hammer?


That would be a stretch. It is near one in size but much lighter, as is the end product of its use.


----------



## ciaochiao

*what?*

errrrr, a funnel? Doesn't look anything like a funnel


----------



## SINC

winwintoo said:


> Ice cream scoop?


Uh, oh, another cold guess.


----------



## ciaochiao

*ummmm*

a lathe???


----------



## Dr.G.

Does this adding of fluid have to be a certain type of fluid, such as oil or water?


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Might this be considered a toy, like a water gun/cannon/pistol?


Oh no, not a toy. This tool means business and produces an essential part of a bigger event.


----------



## SINC

ciaochiao said:


> a lathe???


Don't be working yourself into a lather with that guess.


----------



## Dr.G.

Is this a cutting or grinding sort of tool?


----------



## ciaochiao

*uhhhhh*

part of something that goes into pouring ink into a machine that does something to produce printed news?


----------



## Macfury

A striker to light a flame?


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Does this adding of fluid have to be a certain type of fluid, such as oil or water?


It does indeed have to be specific, although neither of the two mentioned. As you know oil and water do not mix, unlike the liquid and solid normally added to the product this tool produces.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Is this a cutting or grinding sort of tool?


Only if you consider the mashing of minds and teeth with all these wrong guesses.


----------



## SINC

ciaochiao said:


> part of something that goes into pouring ink into a machine that does something to produce printed news?


Oh no, ink would only cloud the function.


----------



## Dr.G.

Is alcohol involved?


----------



## SINC

Macfury said:


> A striker to light a flame?


Poof, your flame just went out.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Is alcohol involved?


I suppose it could be. When I'm out camping I may have used this item when I was tipsy.

Here is a bit more for you:


----------



## Dr.G.

Is is utilized with fruit?


----------



## Dr.G.

Is a vegetable, like a potato involved in its use?


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Is is utilized with fruit?


Not a guess that would come to fruition, no.


----------



## Dr.G.

Is tea or coffee involved?


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Is a vegetable, like a potato involved in its use?


Now you're hot.


----------



## Dr.G.

No water is involved, so forget about tea and coffee.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Is tea or coffee involved?


Not directly.


----------



## Dr.G.

Potato masher?


----------



## Dr.G.

Potato peeler?


----------



## Dr.G.

Potato fryer tool?


----------



## Dr.G.

A specific vegetable?


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Potato masher?


DING! We have a winner! Wasn't that a hard one?


----------



## Dr.G.

Unreal, Sinc. That is a cool masher. Where might I order one????


----------



## Dr.G.

Folks, I am drained and need to take my mutts out for one last walk. Someone else may post and I shall not attempt any guesses. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, your cryptic clues make this really a challenge, but interesting. Merci, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

I did use "mashed" and "skinned" and "plunge" several times you know.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, this is why you are so good at these items. Your clues contain paths to the correct answer.


----------



## ciaochiao

*hah!!*

Good for you Dr. G!! I would never, ever have guessed a potato masher. Not only am I not competis in the kitchen, but i never seen a masher that looks like that. Really cool Do you find that it works for you better than the traditional masher SINC? Good for the both of you. 
i would have to agree with Dr.G SINC, your clues are what really make your pics interesting. Where is KC4?? Calling KC4!! I'll bet she's seen a masher like that!
CC


----------



## DrewNL

Wow....I've never seen anything like that. I never would have guessed it.


----------



## ciaochiao

*hows about you Drew?*



DrewNL said:


> Wow....I've never seen anything like that. I never would have guessed it.


How about you DrewNL? Would you like to post a pic for the WAI thread? i haven't got anything to use for these great minds. Mr. Picture please, and thank you
CC


----------



## KC4

ciaochiao said:


> Good for you Dr. G!! I would never, ever have guessed a potato masher. Not only am I not competis in the kitchen, but i never seen a masher that looks like that. Really cool Do you find that it works for you better than the traditional masher SINC? Good for the both of you.
> i would have to agree with Dr.G SINC, your clues are what really make your pics interesting. Where is KC4?? Calling KC4!! I'll bet she's seen a masher like that!
> CC


I have NEVER seen a masher like that, but now that I have I NEED one.


----------



## chimo

OK here's a new one:


----------



## KC4

A space Toaster?


----------



## KC4

Is it a game?


----------



## KC4

Or an element/burner?


----------



## chimo

KC4 said:


> A space Toaster?


Hey, it's me, not SINC.  No space or terrestrial toasters here.


----------



## chimo

KC4 said:


> Is it a game?


Not a game.


----------



## chimo

KC4 said:


> Or an element/burner?


It's not an element or burner, however, its use could result in someone getting "burned".


----------



## chimo

Going to bed. Back in the morning.


----------



## ciaochiao

*is it....*

is it a mosquito coil? See you in the morning Chimo!
CC


----------



## chimo

ciaochiao said:


> is it a mosquito coil? See you in the morning Chimo!
> CC


No bites with that answer.


----------



## ciaochiao

*Good one!!*



chimo said:


> No bites with that answer.


:lmao::clap:

I have no clue right now, i've got a bit of a situation on my mind but honestly, I don't know if that would make a difference for my guesses!:lmao::lmao: I've got to ponder this a bit....how do you 'drag the picture' forward?

LONG SHOT, but is it a lollipop?
CC


----------



## KC4

Easy to "drag" forward...

Just right click on the image, save as [whatever] to [wherever you can find it easy] and then re-upload it in a new post. 

Screature had the good idea to keep a copy of it open on his desktop so he can keep studying it...


----------



## KC4

Is it a track of some kind?


----------



## ciaochiao

*Ha!!*

Great minds think alike...I was going guess it was a 'hotwheel' or other toy car racing tracks.
CC


----------



## SINC

KC4 said:


> Easy to "drag" forward...
> 
> Just right click on the image, save as [whatever] to [wherever you can find it easy] and then re-upload it in a new post.
> 
> Screature had the good idea to keep a copy of it open on his desktop so he can keep studying it...


Why right click and file? Simply drag to desktop and repost.


----------



## SINC

Is it part of a sun tanning bed or lamp?


----------



## chimo

ciaochiao said:


> :lmao::clap:
> 
> LONG SHOT, but is it a lollipop?
> CC


Yuk, no.


----------



## chimo

KC4 said:


> Is it a track of some kind?


You could find one of these on a type of track but it is not a track.


----------



## chimo

SINC said:


> Is it part of a sun tanning bed or lamp?


That answer sheds no light. 

Here's another pic:


----------



## SINC

Is it a radiant heater of some type?


----------



## chimo

SINC said:


> Is it a radiant heater of some type?


Very cold with that answer.


----------



## chimo

I'll be off-line for a while. I cycle to work, so give me an hour or two.


----------



## ciaochiao

*Extreme cycling!*

Hey Chimo:
It take you over an hour of cycling to get to work? Wow, that's incredible!! What do you do when it's winter and snow/ice on the ground? That's impressive. I wish I would have started a worthy habit:clap::clap::clap:
Ciaochiao


----------



## SINC

Is it an electronic device?


----------



## chimo

SINC said:


> Is it an electronic device?


A shockingly incorrect answer.


----------



## chimo

ciaochiao said:


> Hey Chimo:
> It take you over an hour of cycling to get to work? Wow, that's incredible!! What do you do when it's winter and snow/ice on the ground? That's impressive. I wish I would have started a worthy habit:clap::clap::clap:
> Ciaochiao


I used to have about an hour ride to work and cycled about 3x per week. The workplace I'm at now is only about 15km from home so it only takes about a half hour. I had to add in shower time, etc... I usually cycle for about 8 months of the year. It's a great way to clear the head after a day of work.


----------



## Dr.G.

Kudos to you, Chimo, for doing your part to protect the environment.

As for the pic, my first thought was some form of chair.


----------



## SINC

Is air forced through this thing in any manner?


----------



## chimo

Dr.G. said:


> Kudos to you, Chimo, for doing your part to protect the environment.
> 
> As for the pic, my first thought was some form of chair.


Thanks Dr.G. It sounds a little altruistic, however, I enjoy the riding as much as the warm and fuzzy of helping the environment.

Sitting directly on this object would likely hurt.


----------



## chimo

SINC said:


> Is air forced through this thing in any manner?


While some air may pass through this object, that's not part of its design.


----------



## Dr.G.

While you said that it is not a game, might it be part of a toy, such as Lego or Duplo?


----------



## chimo

Dr.G. said:


> While you said that it is not a game, might it be part of a toy, such as Lego or Duplo?


It's not a toy, but it can be fun to use and its use can be quite moving.


----------



## KC4

Bike Helmet?


----------



## chef-ryan

is the design on the side for esthetics or function


----------



## chimo

KC4 said:


> Bike Helmet?


Not a bike helmet, but you are getting warmer.


----------



## Dr.G.

Does sound come out of this thing, like a speaker or a horn?


----------



## chimo

chef-ryan said:


> is the design on the side for esthetics or function


The design is purely function, however, interestingly esthetics are also improved by this process.


----------



## chimo

Dr.G. said:


> Does sound come out of this thing, like a speaker or a horn?


Its use may produce some sound, however, that is only co-incidental.


----------



## KC4

Bike goggles?


----------



## KC4

BTW, I got my ancient (for a bike) 10 speed out of the garage this morning and biked with the teen to her bus stop (only 6 blocks away) this morning! I still am amazed how one never forgets how to ride a bike, but I must admit I am not as confident on it as I used to be. (sigh)


----------



## chimo

KC4 said:


> BTW, I got my ancient (for a bike) 10 speed out of the garage this morning and biked with the teen to her bus stop (only 6 blocks away) this morning! I still am amazed how one never forgets how to ride a bike, but I must admit I am not as confident on it as I used to be. (sigh)


No goggles, but you are on a role.

Time for another pic: (This one should give it away)


----------



## Dr.G.

Looks like the gears of the bike.


----------



## Dr.G.

Could be the peddle of the bike.


----------



## SINC

Hockey goalie mask?


----------



## chimo

Dr.G. said:


> Looks like the gears of the bike.


Folks, we have a winner!
It's the rear cassette that I just replaced on my bike.


----------



## KC4

Cool Picture Chimo! I was barking about in the right forest...but wrong tree


----------



## Dr.G.

Chimo, I was amazed at how clean those gears are in the pic. Not like my bike.


----------



## Dr.G.

I think that KC4 should get a .25 assist on this guess, since she got us on to the idea of a bike.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4, you may post a pic and I shall not try to guess. I am busy grading right now. Is that OK? Merci.


----------



## KC4

Time for a Score update/correction:
(Thanks for keeping me on track players!)
Eggman .......1
SINC ............9.5
winwintoo.....7 
Ottawaman....11.5
Dr. G ............32.25
The Doug ....2
Screature .....13
Trevor ..........9
Bryanc ..........5
KC4 ..............13.75
jawknee ........1
smoothfonzo 4
The G3 man.. 1
Chris .............5
Danalicious... 1
ciaochiao ......7.5
Xiolo..............4.5
chimo.............8.5
DR Hannon.....2
chef-ryan........1
FeXL...............1.5
Sonal..............1
hdh607 .........1
hhk.................1
Macfury...........7.5
Dreambird.......1
rondini.............1

and the rest of you.. ...tptptptptptptptptptptptp (Relax, I'm just givin' you the GEARS!")


----------



## KC4

Thanls for the "assist" Dr. G....pic post comin right up!


----------



## KC4

Whatami? Sorry that it is so tiny...low res file.


----------



## SINC

A pansy?


----------



## DempsyMac

curtain?


----------



## chimo

Dr.G. said:


> Chimo, I was amazed at how clean those gears are in the pic. Not like my bike.


I cleaned it off - it's normally not so clean. It has some wear left so I decided to keep it as a spare. My chain was worn so I replaced it and the cassette - I get about a season out of a chain because of cycling in bad weather (lots of road grit and grime get thrown onto the drive train).


----------



## KC4

Time for a Score update/correction:
(Thanks for keeping me on track players!)
Eggman .......1
SINC ............9.5
winwintoo.....7 
Ottawaman....11.5
Dr. G ............34.75
The Doug ....2
Screature .....13
Trevor ..........9
Bryanc ..........5
KC4 ..............13.75
jawknee ........1
smoothfonzo 4
The G3 man.. 1
Chris .............5
Danalicious... 1
ciaochiao ......7.5
Xiolo..............4.5
chimo.............8.5
DR Hannon.....2
chef-ryan........1
FeXL...............1.5
Sonal..............1
hdh607 .........1
hhk.................1
Macfury...........7.5
Dreambird.......1
rondini.............1

and the rest of you.. ...tptptptptptptptp (Relax, I'm just givin' you the GEARS!")
__________________


----------



## Dr.G.

Chimo, I can't ride my bike as much as I did because of the condition of the roads here in St.John's. Even with mountain bike tires, the potholes here are deep.


----------



## KC4

SINC said:


> A pansy?


That guess does not have me twitterpated...



Trevor Robertson said:


> curtain?


..(in the voice of Porky Pig)..ah, ab, bah, da, t t That's N N NOT It Folk's! ...


----------



## screature

KC4 can you give us a little more to go on, it is so small, almost impossible to really have even a clue. Please and thanks.


----------



## KC4

Otay Scweature....but just a widdo bit mo'!


----------



## DempsyMac

is it a cartoon drawing?


----------



## KC4

Trevor Robertson said:


> is it a cartoon drawing?


You've drawn a correct conclusion.


----------



## SINC

Tweety Bird?


----------



## chimo

Snoopy!


----------



## KC4

SINC said:


> Tweety Bird?


TA DA! That big ol'bad Puddy Tat SINC got it right on the widdo' BEAK!


----------



## SINC

Yeah, that extra eyelash on the middle of his head gives him away every time. Stand by for more fun.


----------



## SINC

Here ya go people:


----------



## DempsyMac

fishing pole?


----------



## chimo

BBQ utensil?


----------



## DempsyMac

Pot handle?


----------



## chimo

Skillet?


----------



## SINC

Trevor Robertson said:


> fishing pole?


Not the right bait.


----------



## SINC

chimo said:


> BBQ utensil?


No steak for you.


----------



## SINC

Trevor Robertson said:


> Pot handle?


No weed involved.


----------



## SINC

chimo said:


> Skillet?


Nice guess, but not skilled enough.


----------



## Dr.G.

Looks like a gardening tool, but that is too obvious with the aforementioned clue.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Looks like a gardening tool, but that is too obvious with the aforementioned clue.


In a roundabout way, it can be used on gardening products.

Here is a bit more:


----------



## chimo

Jar opener.


----------



## SINC

chimo said:


> Jar opener.


Indeed! :clap:


----------



## chimo

Sorry, I have no pics handy. I used Dr.G's spot so anyone can feel free to post. Thanks,


----------



## chimo

Back home. I had a 33km/h head wind on the cycle home. aargh!! 

What is this?


----------



## screature

I used to cycle competitively many, many moons ago. A strong head wind, especially on long training rides was the bane of my existence, so I hear ya chimo!

Hmm, as for the whatami, is it a patio table or perhaps a patio chair?


----------



## chimo

screature said:


> I used to cycle competitively many, many moons ago. A strong head wind, especially on long training rides was the bane of my existence, so I hear ya chimo!
> 
> Hmm, as for the whatami, is it a patio table or perhaps a patio chair?


Yep, I hate headwinds, however, tailwinds are like an addictive drug.

As for your guess, definitely not a table or chair.


----------



## DR Hannon

Stilts


----------



## Dr.G.

St.John's is one of the few places in the Northern Hemisphere where the wind will always be blowing in your face, regardless of which direction you are traveling. Amazing. I got used to riding my bike in Waycross, Georgia, which has a difference in elevation, from the highest point to the lowest point of 20 feet. So, no hills. Got used to riding up and down hills in Athens, Georgia, and to deal with heat/humidity as well. However, coming here to ride a bike was brutal. Hills, potholes and wind ..................


----------



## chimo

DR Hannon said:


> Stilts


That guess will not get you off the ground.


----------



## chimo

Dr.G. said:


> St.John's is one of the few places in the Northern Hemisphere where the wind will always be blowing in your face, regardless of which direction you are traveling. Amazing. I got used to riding my bike in Waycross, Georgia, which has a difference in elevation, from the highest point to the lowest point of 20 feet. So, no hills. Got used to riding up and down hills in Athens, Georgia, and to deal with heat/humidity as well. However, coming here to ride a bike was brutal. Hills, potholes and wind ..................


Not the wind or humidity.


----------



## ciaochiao

*is it....*

is it a pirate's peg leg:lmao::lmao: - seriously, is it?
CC


----------



## chimo

It will be very difficult to guess from the first pic, so here's another:


----------



## KC4

A Giant Bug?


----------



## chimo

ciaochiao said:


> is it a pirate's peg leg:lmao::lmao: - seriously, is it?
> CC


Much bigger than a pirates leg.


----------



## chimo

KC4 said:


> A Giant Bug?


Getting warmer.....


----------



## KC4

A giant Spider or Ant!


----------



## ciaochiao

*it's a*

A giant arachnid!!


----------



## ciaochiao

*kc4*

ARRRRGGGGGh, I think you nailed it KC4! I didn't get any bug thoughts til I saw all 8 legs. Good for you! Now we just need confirmation from the picture maestro - chimo


----------



## chimo

KC4 said:


> A giant Spider or Ant!


We have a winner! This is the sculpture in front of the National Art Gallery.


----------



## KC4

WoW! Cool Pic - It was the shadow that was giving me the general shape! 

New pic coming right up....


----------



## KC4

(snicker) Whatami?


----------



## Dr.G.

A bas-relief sculpture of two ......................


----------



## SINC

KC4 said:


> (snicker) Whatami?


(snicker) Awfully tiny?


----------



## ciaochiao

*Baaahahahahahaaha!!*

KC4 :lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao:

Dr. G, your answer-an eloquent manner of saying what the rest of us are thinking!!:lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

CC, this is a family-oriented thread, after all.


----------



## DR Hannon

Must be awfully cold in there!


----------



## ciaochiao

*are they....*

madonna's thingy-ier cast in stone for the museum of the strange??:lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## KC4

:lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao:BAAAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHhahaahahaa....ahaha..ahahaha....(wipes eyes).....hahahaha....(snort)....ahahahah.....
...aaaa...
..ahem....



Dr.G. said:


> A bas-relief sculpture of two ......................


Not a sculpture.


SINC said:


> (snicker) Awfully tiny?


They are as big as they need to be!


ciaochiao said:


> KC4 :lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao:
> 
> Dr. G, your answer-an eloquent manner of saying what the rest of us are thinking!!:lmao::lmao::lmao:


I'm NOT even going to GUESS what any of you ehMacians might be thinking....


Dr.G. said:


> CC, this is a family-oriented thread, after all.


Abso-toot-ly!



DR Hannon said:


> Must be awfully cold in there!


:lmao:Not really!



ciaochiao said:


> madonna's thingy-ier cast in stone for the museum of the strange??:lmao::lmao::lmao:


While Madonna may have used these somehow - these are not in Madonna's possession.. or on her person.


----------



## chimo

A bell or horn?


----------



## KC4

chimo said:


> A bell or horn?


No, but they are nearby.


----------



## chimo

Part of a fire truck or fire hydrant?


----------



## KC4

chimo said:


> Part of a fire truck or fire hydrant?


No way, Hoser!


----------



## chimo

Part of a musical instrument, say an organ?


----------



## Dr.G.

Might this be part of a church?


----------



## SINC

Part of a child's toy?


----------



## KC4

Good Morning Players!



chimo said:


> Part of a musical instrument, say an organ?


Nothing musical about these!



Dr.G. said:


> Might this be part of a church?


Not physically.



SINC said:


> Part of a child's toy?


Maybe in miniature, but not these. These are actual size and not fake either.


----------



## SINC

Part of a Merry-Go-Round animal?


----------



## Dr.G.

Does this thing have a specific function, or is it merely ornamental?


----------



## Dr.G.

Is this thing made of stone or plaster?


----------



## KC4

SINC said:


> Part of a Merry-Go-Round animal?


While the atmosphere around it may APPEAR to be a Circus, it is not actually one (nor a Fair) 



Dr.G. said:


> Does this thing have a specific function, or is it merely ornamental?


Oh it has a very important function...tempers will flash when these are out of order..


Dr.G. said:


> Is this thing made of stone or plaster?


Neither!


----------



## SINC

Is this item found in a bathroom?


----------



## KC4

SINC said:


> Is this item found in a bathroom?


STOP your potty mouth!


----------



## chimo

Part of traffic lights?


----------



## KC4

chimo said:


> Part of traffic lights?


:clap::clap:Chimo Guessed it correctly! This is the corner of 10 Street and Memorial Dr. - downtown Calgary.


----------



## DempsyMac

wow great guess I would had no clue on that one!


----------



## Dr.G.

I agree with TR ............ Chimo, that was one great guess. Kudos.


----------



## chimo

Thanks folks, I guessed it on the clues. 

I don't have a pic to post here, so anyone feel free to step in.


----------



## chimo

OK, I dug up an image. What am I?


----------



## screature

Harmonica?


----------



## chimo

screature said:


> Harmonica?


You are on the cold side of the answer.


----------



## KC4

Microchips?


----------



## SINC

Cooling fins on air conditioning unit?


----------



## chimo

KC4 said:


> Microchips?



That answer's on the warmer side.


----------



## chimo

SINC said:


> Cooling fins on air conditioning unit?


You are warm and cold on this answer. Not an air conditioning unit, but getting close.

Another couple of pics:


----------



## DempsyMac

looks like some kind of chip or processor cooler to me


----------



## KC4

Oooh...I think TR pegged it....it certainly does look like something designed to dissipate heat in a micro-electronic environment.....
Cool!


----------



## chimo

Trevor Robertson said:


> looks like some kind of chip or processor cooler to me


You are almost there. Here is a pic of a small, 2-stage one. What's it called?


----------



## Niteshooter

Thermoelectric refridgerator?


----------



## chimo

Niteshooter said:


> Thermoelectric refridgerator?


It is thermoelectric device. 

Not necessarily a refrigerator as it can heat or cool depending on which way the electricity flows. 

It is also known as a Peltier device on behalf of its inventor. These can also generate electricity a long as the opposite sides have a temperature differential.

In fairness, I would recommend TR and NightShooter split the point on this one. :clap:


----------



## DempsyMac

sounds fair to me.

I have a photo if you don't mind NightShooter


----------



## Niteshooter

Go for it, I'm just starting into edition. 

Besides I haven't found 'the' toaster photo from you know where yet....


----------



## DempsyMac

Okay here I go.

I took this photo this weekend.

I think it is going to get picked very quickly or it will be hard, not sure yet.

Good luck.


----------



## KC4

Yeah the ones I think are going to hard are guesses in a nano-flash and then the ones I think are going to be easy turn out to be stumpers....


I'm guessing a bowling alley?


----------



## DempsyMac

KC4 said:


> Yeah the ones I think are going to hard are guesses in a nano-flash and then the ones I think are going to be easy turn out to be stumpers....
> 
> 
> I'm guessing a bowling alley?



You did not strike out on that guess!

I was thinking that if I cropped out the Arrow that it would be way too hard but I was hoping that the blue colour would make it a bit harder.

Well guessed KC

Photo taken at Neon bowling with my kids this weekend, had the camera on a tripod and long exposure


----------



## KC4

WOOT! VERY VERY COOL shot Trev! I :love2: how the pins glow! 

...and I didn't even notice the arrow...so it wasn't what helped me - it was the wooden floor and ball rails that made me think of a bowling alley.


----------



## KC4

P.S. I've never noticed that [glass?] barrier before across the lanes...Is that a new thing to keep goofs from walking down the lanes towards the pins, or has that always been there, and not ever having walked too far down a lane, I just never noticed it?


----------



## KC4

Time for a Score update/correction:
(Thanks for keeping me on track players!)
Eggman .......1
SINC ............10.5
winwintoo.....7 
Ottawaman....11.5
Dr. G ............34.75
The Doug ....2
Screature .....13
Trevor ..........9.5
Bryanc ..........5
KC4 ..............15.75
jawknee ........1
smoothfonzo 4
The G3 man.. 1
Chris .............5
Danalicious... 1
ciaochiao ......7.5
Xiolo..............4.5
chimo.............10.5
DR Hannon.....2
chef-ryan........1
FeXL...............1.5
Sonal..............1
hdh607 .........1
hhk.................1
Macfury...........7.5
Dreambird.......1
rondini.............1

and after much lurking in the dark (and aiding and abetting other players) now coming onto the scoreboard is..
Niteshooter.....0.5!:clap:

..and the rest of you......maybe you're lofting your balls too high? 
__________________


----------



## DempsyMac

KC4 said:


> P.S. I've never noticed that [glass?] barrier before across the lanes...Is that a new thing to keep goofs from walking down the lanes towards the pins, or has that always been there, and not ever having walked too far down a lane, I just never noticed it?


I have never noticed it either, but I was there for a B-day party so I was zooming in on the kids and that stupid glass kept getting in my way.


----------



## KC4

Whatami?


----------



## FeXL

Popcorn twist?


----------



## DempsyMac

looks like fat globs


----------



## chimo

Butter or Icecream?


----------



## SINC

Plain old popcorn.


----------



## Dr.G.

Soy curds to make tofu, but I feel TR is correct.


----------



## SINC

Cottage cheese?


----------



## KC4

FeXL said:


> Popcorn twist?


C'mon baaaay-be, let's do the TWIST! (Nope)



Trevor Robertson said:


> looks like fat globs


Bleagh...Nope!



chimo said:


> Butter or Icecream?


YUM! Nope.



SINC said:


> Plain old popcorn.


Woot! Close enough - It's actually White Cheddar/Dill Mix Popcorn
[


----------



## SINC

OK folks, here we go again:


----------



## chimo

Cigar cutter?


----------



## KC4

Garden Clippers?


----------



## SINC

chimo said:


> Cigar cutter?


Close, but no . . . well, you know.


----------



## SINC

KC4 said:


> Garden Clippers?


Uh, no, that guess got clipped early.


----------



## chimo

Pet nail trimmer?


----------



## SINC

chimo said:


> Pet nail trimmer?


Another nail in the coffin, sorry.


----------



## KC4

I know! It's a BEDAZZLER applicator! :lmao:


----------



## KC4

No..NO, I mean TOAST TONGS!


----------



## Dr.G.

Looks like you are holding a tweeze, or, as KC4 says, some sort of tong to pick up meat for a BBQ.


----------



## Dr.G.

Are they still selling Bedazzlers?????


----------



## Macfury

Dr.G. said:


> Are they still selling Bedazzlers?????


Dr. G., are you getting a hankering for a beaded denim jacket?


----------



## Dr.G.

Macfury, I was never into "beaded denim", although I did have a denim jacket, and I did have some love beads which I was given at Woodstock many moons ago.


----------



## SINC

KC4 said:


> I know! It's a BEDAZZLER applicator! :lmao:


Put that guess back to bed.


----------



## SINC

KC4 said:


> No..NO, I mean TOAST TONGS!


That guess is toast.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Looks like you are holding a tweeze, or, as KC4 says, some sort of tong to pick up meat for a BBQ.


Get a grip on those guesses, neither tweeze nor tong.


----------



## Dr.G.

Scissors?


----------



## Dr.G.

Or a bowling ball?


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Scissors?


So it would appear, but no, not scissors.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Or a bowling ball?


Balls to that guess.


----------



## Dr.G.

Might you be moving a chess piece?


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Might you be moving a chess piece?


That guess has me bored so I'll grab some breakfast.


----------



## Dr.G.

Might you be cutting up some fruit, as in cantaloupe balls? Or just pouring some maple syrup on some pancakes?


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Might you be cutting up some fruit, as in cantaloupe balls? Or just pouring some maple syrup on some pancakes?


Good guesses indeed, but no melons or syrup involved with this item.

Here's a bit more for you:


----------



## Dr.G.

Is coffee or tea involved?


----------



## Dr.G.

Looks like you are pouring cream or something.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Is coffee or tea involved?


Only the one currently in my hand.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Looks like you are pouring cream or something.


A smooth guess, but hardly right.


----------



## Dr.G.

Might you be pouring melted butter?


----------



## Dr.G.

Are you pouring anything?


----------



## Dr.G.

Sadly, I must go to a meeting now. Good luck to one and all decoding Sinc's cryptic clues.


----------



## The G3 Man

Is it one of those things you use to hold the jar when doing canning?


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Might you be pouring melted butter?


Another smooth guess, but no.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Are you pouring anything?


Only my heart out for wrong guesses.


----------



## SINC

The G3 Man said:


> Is it one of those things you use to hold the jar when doing canning?


Looks like one doesn't it? But nope, no way. Nothing to do with canning or jars for that matter.


----------



## Macfury

Egg topper?


----------



## SINC

Macfury said:


> Egg topper?


DING DING DING! We have a winner! :clap:


----------



## KC4

AAAAnd Macfury swoops in for a WIN!:clap: I Knew it looked familiar, I just couldn't get my own "egg" to come up with it! 
OK, Macfury - stump us!


----------



## Dr.G.

Kudos, Macfury. Now, might someone tell what they would use an egg topper for with an egg?


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Kudos, Macfury. Now, might someone tell what they would use an egg topper for with an egg?


For eating and serving soft boiled eggs. It neatly cuts the top portion of the egg off, leaving the bottom to serve as a bowl that you can use a spoon to scoop the contents from. The only dilemma is what to do with the top portion that you cut off??


----------



## Dr.G.

Thanks, Kim. Since the only eggs I like are scrambled, I had no idea of what use an egg topper might have in the modern world.


----------



## SINC

I've used a plain old kitchen knife for years to top my eggs. It may not be as neatly done as the topper, and I might have to pick a tiny bit of shell out of it, but it winds up tasting exactly the same, topper or not. There is nothing, repeat nothing, like a topped soft boiled egg with a dab of butter served right in the shell that you can dip your toast into. Yummy!

And Kim, I have no problem scooping that topped bit out with a spoon. Waste not, want not and all.


----------



## KC4

Whatami? Guess away for a awhile if you like - I have to go for a couple of hours....


----------



## screature

Looks like maybe a squash of some sort or... err...well...uhmm...never mind, let's just go with squash for now...


----------



## screature

Maybe a tomato?


----------



## KC4

screature said:


> Looks like maybe a squash of some sort or... err...well...uhmm...never mind, let's just go with squash for now...


Yes, squash...but what kind?


----------



## Dr.G.

Looks like an acorn or butternut squash.


----------



## Dr.G.

Actually, acorn squash is green so spaghetti squash is a better guess.


----------



## screature

Looks like it could be butternut but how about Winter squash?


----------



## KC4

Those squash guesses should be squished!


----------



## screature

Red Turban Squash?


----------



## SINC

Pumpkin.


----------



## Sonal

Delicata.


----------



## KC4

screature said:


> Red Turban Squash?


That doesn't wind this round up either!


----------



## screature

Fairytale Pumpkin?


----------



## screature

Gold Nugget Squash


----------



## SINC

Acorn Squash?


----------



## KC4

screature said:


> Fairytale Pumpkin?


Abracadrabra! That's it! I'll have to post the full pic later because I am working off my iPhone right now.


----------



## screature

Woo Hoo!

OK, have a go....


----------



## Dr.G.

Some form of brass musical instrument? Or, might this be some form of wine glass?


----------



## Dr.G.

Could be a fine golf trophy as well.


----------



## Dr.G.

I can see the headlines now -- "Screature Scores a Sizzler at the Canadian Open".


----------



## ciaochiao

*is it....*

hmmm, is it a 'toot toot toot', bell of either an old English trumpet or....


----------



## ciaochiao

*one guess*

i endorse the one guess per post...but if you guys would prefer that a few guesses be made in one post, then by all means, let me know......having said that, is it....

the bell of a euphonium?


----------



## screature

Dr.G. said:


> Some form of brass musical instrument? Or, might this be some form of wine glass?


That doesn't quite ring true. Whine all you like but that isn't going to get you anywhere.


----------



## screature

Dr.G. said:


> Could be a fine golf trophy as well.


That guess leaves you in the rough.


----------



## screature

Dr.G. said:


> I can see the headlines now -- "Screature Scores a Sizzler at the Canadian Open".


:lmao: :lmao: Not likely.


----------



## Dr.G.

Too bad, Screature. This year's Canadian Open will be giving away a golden goblet, much like in your picture.


----------



## screature

ciaochiao said:


> hmmm, is it a 'toot toot toot', bell of either an old English trumpet or....


Now don't go blowing your own horn, but you are (in part) onto something.


----------



## Dr.G.

A golden chime, much like the one they will use to usher you in to the Canadian Golf Hall of Fame?


----------



## screature

ciaochiao said:


> i endorse the one guess per post...but if you guys would prefer that a few guesses be made in one post, then by all means, let me know......having said that, is it....
> 
> the bell of a euphonium?


"_You can ring my bell...."_ oh wait it was disco night *last* night on AI... no not the bell of a euphonium.


----------



## screature

Dr.G. said:


> A golden chime, much like the one they will use to usher you in to the Canadian Golf Hall of Fame?


Chiming in with that guesses like that will leave you in the Club House.


----------



## screature

Here's a little more to go on.


----------



## KC4

The resident teen says it's handbells.


----------



## KC4

I say it's an AHH-OOO-GAH! car horn.


----------



## screature

KC4 said:


> The resident teen says it's handbells.


One ringie dingie, two ringie dingie... I'm sorry you have the wrong number...


----------



## Ottawaman

Chalice / drinking vessel?


----------



## screature

KC4 said:


> I say it's an AHH-OOO-GAH! car horn.


AHH, OOO, GAH.... Nah!


----------



## screature

Ottawaman said:


> Chalice / drinking vessel?


Going down that path will leave you looking for the Holy Grail... only never to find it.


----------



## screature

Bringing the image forward...


----------



## KC4

*We interrupt this round for a picture of a Fairy-tale pumpkin..*


----------



## Dr.G.

I keep envisioning a circular array of these things, much like bells arranged in a circle.


----------



## screature

Dr.G. said:


> I keep envisioning a circular array of these things, much like bells arranged in a circle.


Array yes, circular no. A little more...


----------



## Dr.G.

So, these are not horns or bells of any sort?


----------



## Dr.G.

And these things don't hold liquids?


----------



## Dr.G.

Do they move in any way that is unique to their function?


----------



## Dr.G.

Is electricity involved, as in speakers, or are they mechanical in any specific way?


----------



## Dr.G.

Is this some form of sculpture using brass or gold plate?


----------



## Dr.G.

I am no car expert, but these are not those exhaust valves one sees on fancy cars from the 1930s?


----------



## screature

Dr.G. said:


> So, these are not horns or bells of any sort?


Definitely not bells but, as I said when you guessed, "Some form of brass musical instrument?"
_That doesn't *quite* ring true. _

And when ciaochiao guessed, "hmmm, is it a 'toot toot toot', bell of either an old English trumpet or...."
I said _Now don't go blowing your own horn, but you are (in part) onto something_.

It does produce sound.


----------



## screature

Dr.G. said:


> And these things don't hold liquids?


Well that isn't 100% accurate but it definitely is not their purpose.


----------



## screature

Dr.G. said:


> Do they move in any way that is unique to their function?


I would have to say no.


----------



## screature

Dr.G. said:


> Is electricity involved, as in speakers, or are they mechanical in any specific way?


Shocking but no electricity. Hmm, mechanical, well yes but not only at a very basic level. Don't think machine per say.


----------



## screature

Dr.G. said:


> Is this some form of sculpture using brass or gold plate?


No not per say, but I personally think it is a thing of beauty.


----------



## screature

Dr.G. said:


> I am no car expert, but these are not those exhaust valves one sees on fancy cars from the 1930s?


Definitely not automotive.


----------



## Ottawaman

Alphorn?


----------



## screature

Ottawaman said:


> Alphorn?


While resonating more that previous guesses still not pitch perfect.


----------



## screature

here is a little more to ponder...


----------



## Ottawaman

The Trumpet Harmonica?


----------



## SINC

Steam valves of some sort?


----------



## screature

Now you can blow your own horn!!! But I like this view better 









Good one Ottawaman!! You're up!


----------



## Dr.G.

Kudos, O-man. We stand in awe of your perceptive speculation.


----------



## KC4

WHERE do you guys come UP with these things anyways!!??:lmao:


----------



## KC4

Time for a Score update/correction:
(Thanks for keeping me on track players!)
Eggman .......1
SINC ............11.5
winwintoo.....7 
Ottawaman....12.5
Dr. G ............34.75
The Doug ....2
Screature .....14
Trevor ..........9.5
Bryanc ..........5
KC4 ..............15.75
jawknee ........1
smoothfonzo 4
The G3 man.. 1
Chris .............5
Danalicious... 1
ciaochiao ......7.5
Xiolo..............4.5
chimo.............10.5
DR Hannon.....2
chef-ryan........1
FeXL...............1.5
Sonal..............1
hdh607 .........1
hhk.................1
Macfury...........8.5
Dreambird.......1
rondini.............1
Niteshooter.....0.5

..and the rest of you......perhaps you should join a band?... 72 trombones in the BIG parade!.....
__________________


----------



## Dr.G.

I believe I owe a pic so here goes ...........


----------



## FeXL

Looks like part of a hydraulic system. A valve or solenoid of some sort?


----------



## Dr.G.

FeXL, no electromagnetism is involved, nor any water.


----------



## chimo

Part of a turbocharger?


----------



## Dr.G.

Sorry, I am not exactly sure if the term "turbocharger" would be correct or not, in that I don't know enough about the internal workings of this thing.


----------



## Dr.G.

Here is a bit more.


----------



## chimo

I see some push rods. 

Looks like an engine. 

Aircraft engine?

Air compressor?


----------



## Dr.G.

Good one, Chimo. Not sure how many people had seen this sort of airplane prop.


----------



## Dr.G.

Well, as the old saying goes, "You can't fool the C-man .......... at least not for long." Kudos, Chimo (aka C-man).


----------



## Dr.G.

No one wants to post, so here goes once again .................


----------



## FeXL

A foam ball?


----------



## Dr.G.

It is foam, and in the shape of a ball, but that does not fully answer the question of what is this thing. Keep going.


----------



## Dr.G.

...


----------



## Sonal

clown nose.


----------



## DempsyMac

Sonal said:


> clown nose.


I was going to say the same thing


----------



## ciaochiao

*is it....*

is it a foam ball for the Baby doxies?


----------



## Dr.G.

No nose is good nose, Sonal. Keep trying.


----------



## Dr.G.

Quit clowing around, TR, and focus upon the task at hand and listen to your what your heart tells you.


----------



## DempsyMac

is it one of those stress balls?


----------



## Dr.G.

CC, I would not get one of these for my doxie, but it could be used for a doxie (I shall attach a picture later when someone guesses what this is to explain myself).


----------



## Dr.G.

This would relieve stress but is not a stress ball, TR.


----------



## Dr.G.

You were all doing so very well. So, here is a bit more.


----------



## DempsyMac

a NERF golf ball on a T


----------



## Dr.G.

That's what I would have guessed, TR, but you really hit one into the rough with that guess. Sorry.


----------



## Dr.G.

Do as I do and ask questions about what this thing might be/might be used for, etc.


----------



## screature

Is it a toy or something to be played with?


----------



## DempsyMac

the only other thing I can think of is some kind of sucking device where the ball acts as a sponge.

But I am sure you will just say "TR that guess just sucked"


----------



## Dr.G.

Not a toy, screature.


----------



## Dr.G.

It is a device, TR, and it has a function, but sucking is not something I would suggest when using this item.


----------



## sharonmac09

Does water have anything to do with it?


----------



## Niteshooter

A toilet bowl cleaner?


----------



## Dr.G.

No, water would actually hurt this thing and cease it from functioning.


----------



## Dr.G.

While it could be used in the bathroom, it would need to kept very dry.


----------



## FeXL

Windbreaker for a microphone?


----------



## Dr.G.

"Windbreaker for a microphone?" Half way there, FeXL. That is worth half a point, but it is not a microphone.


----------



## Dr.G.

...


----------



## sharonmac09

an ear bud!


----------



## FeXL

Headphones?


----------



## Dr.G.

sharonmac, you should get a 1/4 point for that guess, since it gets us thinking in the right direction.


----------



## Dr.G.

Keep that like of thought going FeXL.


----------



## sharonmac09

nose plug?


----------



## Dr.G.

No, it has nothing to do with the nose.


----------



## FeXL

Does it have to with hearing? Hearing aid?


----------



## Dr.G.

Now, this is the correct sense, but it not a hearing aid.


----------



## sharonmac09

ear plugs?


----------



## Dr.G.

According to the article, "Are you tired of always missing out on the latest trends? Well, here’s your chance to be a real trend-setter, because I predict absolutely EVERYONE will have one of these badboys attached to their _____ in about a month." I have omitted a key word since that would give it away.


----------



## Dr.G.

Not for the ear, just for the sense that the ear is used for in our body.


----------



## FeXL

Ipod!


----------



## DempsyMac

badboys attached to their iPod in about a month. Yes, the “Fashion portable music ball” is truly high on fashion, and it’s 7-Watt power


ahh google


----------



## FeXL

"Fashion portable music ball"


----------



## Dr.G.

It is called the "Music Balloon", but that is close enough, FeXL. So, you get 3/4 of a point and sharonmac gets 1/4 point. Kudos to you both.

ALL the cool kids will be using this : Macenstein


----------



## FeXL

Dr. G., if you go over the posts, Trevor got in before I did with the correct answer.


----------



## DempsyMac

ya but I cheated. Unless you did too FeXL


----------



## Dr.G.

FeXL, I applaud your honest, and yours as well, TR. So, what about each of you getting .50 points, and sharonmac09 keeping her .25 points so that she can get on to the board? Sound fair? Paix, mes amis.


----------



## DempsyMac

sure sounds fair to me. Now someone post another photo.

Dr. G that was a really good one, way to start us off all thinking that it was a clown just to end up showing us something that only a clown would use


----------



## Dr.G.

TR, I was running out of time, since I have to take my dogs out, but I figured that if I posted some of the article, someone would catch on and do a google search.


----------



## Dr.G.

... Still, the guess about using this with a doxie could work.


----------



## FeXL

Well, TR, I don't know if I'd call it cheating as much as adapting & overcoming...

At any rate, here's another photo:


----------



## DempsyMac

is that hair?


----------



## sharonmac09

a turkey's neck?


----------



## Dr.G.

Looks like an ostrich head.


----------



## sharonmac09

a sea cucumber?

a caterpiller?


----------



## Dr.G.

Sharonmac, keep guessing. I shall bow out and let you continue your line of questioning. I have enough points. Bon chance.


----------



## FeXL

TR, in the strictest sense, no. But it does resemble it.

As I preview the post, I see more guesses. And, apparently I didn't make things tough enough. It is a part of a bird, but not the ones named so far.


----------



## sharonmac09

It's gotta be a baby bird!


----------



## FeXL

Nope, he's an adult.


----------



## sharonmac09

a turkey vulture?


----------



## FeXL

Yup, that's it!

Meet Snoopy, a resident of a local raptor rescue, rehabilitation & breeding center. He's famous in that he's been in several movies. Apparently the stunt people would put a bit of meat behind their ear and he would reach around & nibble at it. He is very even tempered but has horrible breath... He's also a bit of a ham, likes to spread his wings to their fullest whenever he spots a camera.


----------



## Dr.G.

Kudos, sharonmac.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sharonmac, it's your turn to post a picture for us to make our wild guesses and educated speculations.


----------



## sharonmac09

Ok, here's my first submission. 

View attachment 8623


Take your wildest guess at this!

Sharon


----------



## Dr.G.

Great pic, sharonmac. I have no clue what it might be.


----------



## Dr.G.

Is that brown part organic? Is the outer part metal?


----------



## SINC

Is it part of a wasp's nest?


----------



## sharonmac09

not even close


----------



## Dr.G.

Who is not even close?


----------



## sharonmac09

> Is that brown part organic? Is the outer part metal?


Sorry Dr G the brown part is organic


----------



## Dr.G.

A bee's honeycomb?


----------



## chimo

Great engine pic earlier Dr.G! 

For this I guess.... a bean?


----------



## Dr.G.

Thanks, Chimo. Not too many props like that one seen these days.


----------



## sharonmac09

no bees whatsoever


----------



## Dr.G.

Is the outside metal or plastic?


----------



## sharonmac09

> Is the outside metal or plastic?


no


----------



## SINC

sharonmac09 said:


> no bees whatsoever


Uh, how about my wasp nest guess? Never mentioned bees.


----------



## Dr.G.

Is the brown part wood of some sort?


----------



## Dr.G.

Is the outside part stone?


----------



## sharonmac09

> Uh, how about my wasp nest? Never mentioned bees.


No Sinc, no insects 



> Is the brown part wood of some sort?


No


----------



## sharonmac09

> Is the outside part stone?


No


----------



## Dr.G.

Is the brown part sponge?


----------



## Dr.G.

Or might the brown part be some vegetable, such as a corn cob?


----------



## sharonmac09

> Is the brown part sponge?


No sponge but you're getting warm


----------



## Dr.G.

sharonmac09 said:


> No sponge but you're getting warm


Great ............. but I am just making random guesses.


----------



## sharonmac09

> Or might the brown part be some vegetable, such as a corn cob


no vegetables


----------



## Dr.G.

Might it be coral?


----------



## Dr.G.

The brown part is organic, but is the outer part also of some organic material?


----------



## sharonmac09

> Might it be coral?


You're in the ballpark


----------



## Dr.G.

Great, I still have no clue what I am guessing at from that pic. Good choice.


----------



## Dr.G.

Is this some form of fossil?


----------



## sharonmac09

Here's another clue before I send you another pic.
They are growths.


----------



## Dr.G.

By "being in the ballpark", might this thing be found in the ocean, or some body of water?


----------



## sharonmac09

View attachment 8624


Yes the ocean


----------



## Dr.G.

Are they some form or sea urchin?


----------



## Dr.G.

Might this be from the Atlantic Ocean? Or the Pacific Ocean?


----------



## sharonmac09

No, but remember I said growths


----------



## sharonmac09

This particular species I believe is only in the Atlantic Ocean


----------



## Dr.G.

Yes, but the word "growths" did not help me, so I am back to grasping at straws before I drown.


----------



## Dr.G.

Is salt involved in any way, as in rusting or crystalization?


----------



## sharonmac09

Hey don't drown, these creatures might gobble you up.


----------



## Dr.G.

Some form of sea weed?


----------



## screature

It's a whale?


----------



## chimo

barnacles?


----------



## Dr.G.

Whale bone or baleen is a good guess, Screature.


----------



## Dr.G.

Barnacles are an even better guess, Chimo.


----------



## sharonmac09

Sceature you got it.

View attachment 8625


----------



## Dr.G.

The thinking caps are out tonight ............. except here in St.John's.


----------



## Dr.G.

Kudos, Screature.


----------



## sharonmac09

> The thinking caps are out tonight ............. except here in St.John's.


Yeah Doc, especially since they are in your backyard!


----------



## screature

Woo Hoo! Good one sharonmac09!! 

Stay tuned, I will post one shortly...


----------



## Dr.G.

I hate to admit it, but I think I once saw a Right Whale. They are not plentiful or common here off the coast of NL, but what we saw was not a humpback, and the boat skipper said it might have been a Right, but even he was not sure.

rightwhale.ca - The North Atlantic right whale in Canada


----------



## Dr.G.

Well done, Skipper Screature, Captain of the HMS ehMacLand.


----------



## Dr.G.

sharonmac09 said:


> Yeah Doc, especially since they are in your backyard!



Rub it in, sharonmac. Such is Life.


----------



## Dr.G.

I am afraid I am going to have to pull the pin here in this thread. Great playing with you all. Good luck on Screature's pic. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## screature

Ok here we go....


----------



## SINC

Looks like a beetle to me.


----------



## Ottawaman

Gargoyle


----------



## SINC

Failing that a bed bug or a mite.


----------



## Dr.G.

A Chinese stone sculpture ........... sorry, just passing through.


----------



## screature

SINC said:


> Looks like a beetle to me.





SINC said:


> Failing that a bed bug or a mite.



No bugs or even VW's involved.


----------



## screature

Ottawaman said:


> Gargoyle


No not a gargoyle but it's purpose is similar.


----------



## screature

Dr.G. said:


> A Chinese stone sculpture ........... sorry, just passing through.


No not stone but Chinese and sculpture correct. I need to know what it is exactly.


----------



## screature

Bringing the image forward...


----------



## Dr.G.

Chinese jade and it is of the Ming Dynasty .................. I am guessing here, waiting for the hockey scores to finalize. I'll take an assist and let someone else score.


----------



## Dr.G.

Could be ceramic, but a bit large for that.


----------



## Dr.G.

Detroit just knocked out Columbus, and Philadelphia lives to see another game.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Detroit just knocked out Columbus, and Philadelphia lives to see another game.


Even I can tell you that guess is wrong!


----------



## screature

Dr.G. said:


> Chinese jade and it is of the Ming Dynasty .................. I am guessing here, waiting for the hockey scores to finalize. I'll take an assist and let someone else score.


No not Jade. I need to know not only what it is made of but also what it is and where it. Sorry not info for an assist yet Dr. G.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, Detroit won 6-5, Philly won 3-0, and that could be from the Terracotta Army.


----------



## screature

Dr.G. said:


> Could be ceramic, but a bit large for that.


I'm glazing over at that idea...


----------



## Dr.G.

Canadian Museum of Civilization in Ottawa .............. and NJ is up 1-0.


----------



## screature

Dr.G. said:


> Sinc, Detroit won 6-5, Philly won 3-0, and that could be from the Terracotta Army.


Not earthen ware or warrior of any kind.


----------



## screature

Dr.G. said:


> Canadian Museum of Civilization in Ottawa .............. and NJ is up 1-0.


A world away...


----------



## Dr.G.

In China? NJ 50 seconds away from a win.


----------



## screature

Here's a little more...


----------



## Dr.G.

Dr.G. shoots and ........................................... he misses. No assist for me ...... no soup for me.  Such is Life. Have fun one and all. NJ wins 1-0.


----------



## screature

dr.g. said:


> in china? Nj 50 seconds away from a win.


是


----------



## Dr.G.

Yes in Chinese does not help much .............. China is a big country. Beijing Museum of Natural History.

Let's go Rangers ................


----------



## Dr.G.

Correction, the Palace Museum .............. notice the Han influence in the base.


----------



## Dr.G.

再见 (Goodbye in Chinese)


----------



## screature

Dr.G. said:


> Yes in Chinese does not help much .............. China is a big country. Beijing Museum of Natural History.
> 
> Let's go Rangers ................


Oh I'm sorry I thought you read Chinese Dr. G.  

是 = yes.

But no to the Beijing Museum of Natural History.


----------



## Macfury

It's a Temple Lion. Is it at a Buddhist temple?


----------



## Dr.G.

晚安 (Good night)


----------



## Dr.G.

Fu - Chinese word for 'luck'

Go get 'em, Macfury. "Win one for the Gipper."


----------



## screature

Dr.G. said:


> 再见 (Goodbye in Chinese)


晚上好G医生
"Good Night Dr. G"


----------



## screature

Macfury said:


> It's a Temple Lion. Is it at a Buddhist temple?


Very close Macfury, but not a temple lion. Lion yes but not for a temple.

A little more...


----------



## Macfury

The little one is a cub, underneath the foot of a female lion--that much I know.


----------



## sharonmac09

I see a giant paw stepping on a lion


----------



## Macfury

It's in Beijing...


----------



## Macfury

Forbidden City?


----------



## sharonmac09

Is it located in North America?


----------



## sharonmac09

Is it made of marble?


----------



## screature

Macfury said:


> The little one is a cub, underneath the foot of a female lion--that much I know.


Uhh Huh



sharonmac09 said:


> I see a giant paw stepping on a lion


Yep



Macfury said:


> It's in Beijing...


Indeed



Macfury said:


> Forbidden City?


Also correct. So What am I?


----------



## screature

sharonmac09 said:


> Is it located in North America?


No the location has been determined to be The Forbidden City in Beijing China


----------



## screature

sharonmac09 said:


> Is it made of marble?


That guess is stone cold.


----------



## sharonmac09

statue of female lion and cub


----------



## Macfury

It's guarding the palace. A Fu Lion?


----------



## screature

I couldn't say for sure that the statue is a female lion, but it has been determined that it is a lion and there is a cub involved.

These are very famous so I need to know exactly what it is.


----------



## screature

Macfury said:


> It's guarding the palace. A Fu Lion?


That will do it.









Beijing Forbidden City Imperial Guardian Lions.

Congrats Macfury!! :clap:


----------



## sharonmac09

I don't know the name of this statue but I do know that they are made of marble and they are generally used for gracing the palaces.


----------



## Macfury

Merci! I owe one to everyone, so give me a minute.


----------



## Macfury

Here we go. A partial view:


----------



## screature

Is it a comic character?


----------



## screature

I have no idea why I am guessing this, just a gut feeling...

Is it Peter Puck?


----------



## chimo

screature said:


> I have no idea why I am guessing this, just a gut feeling...
> 
> Is it Peter Puck?


Not my image, but I think you have something. Great guess!


----------



## Macfury

Bingo! Good work screature!


----------



## screature

Wow!! Don't know how I managed that! Some remnant of childhood percolated up to the surface. Anyway someone please take my turn, I have work to do and won't be able to follow up regularly enough to monitor people's responses.


----------



## SINC

Just happen to have one ready folks:


----------



## Dr.G.

Might it be an article of clothing?


----------



## Macfury

Looks likke the edge of a belt.

(Don't say you're going to belt me over that answer).


----------



## Dr.G.

Looks like a large heel of a shoe.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Might it be an article of clothing?


Don't wear out that guess.


----------



## SINC

Macfury said:


> Looks likke the edge of a belt.
> 
> (Don't say you're going to belt me over that answer).


Nope, wouldn't lay any leather on you.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Looks like a large heel of a shoe.


Shoo that answer off the board.


----------



## Dr.G.

Might it be some form of automotive product, like a fan belt?


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Might it be some form of automotive product, like a fan belt?


You're not driving in the right area for a correct guess.


----------



## Dr.G.

Is this item in the interior of the car, like a seat belt?


----------



## Dr.G.

Or might this item be found in the engine area of a car? Or in the true exterior of the car, like a bumper?


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Is this item in the interior of the car, like a seat belt?





Dr.G. said:


> Or might this item be found in the engine area of a car? Or in the true exterior of the car, like a bumper?


Sorry, I may have misled you. By not driving in the right area, I meant it has nothing to do with automotive in any way.


----------



## Dr.G.

Oops. I might have misread your initial comment about "not driving" in the right area. Mea culpa.


----------



## sharonmac09

Is it an enclosure of some sort?

Is it used to muffle something?


----------



## Dr.G.

Is this item made from wood?


----------



## SINC

sharonmac09 said:


> Is it an enclosure of some sort?
> 
> Is it used to muffle something?


Well, it does enclose something, but it is not an enclosure like a fence or anything.

It neither makes nor muffles sound.



Dr.G. said:


> Is this item made from wood?


No, it is not wood.

Here's a bit more for you:


----------



## KC4

An automotive wrench - A curved handle one....


----------



## SINC

KC4 said:


> An automotive wrench - A curved handle one....


Again I say, sorry it has nothing to do with anything automotive. 

It does look like one though, doesn't it?


----------



## KC4

How about eyeglass frame?


----------



## sharonmac09

It is made out of steel-perhaps a tool for wrenching a bolt?


----------



## SINC

KC4 said:


> How about eyeglass frame?


An interesting guess, but I can't see it solving the ID of the item.



sharonmac09 said:


> It is made out of steel-perhaps a tool for wrenching a bolt?


It is made out of metal, yes, but not for wrenching a bolt. A capital guess nonetheless.


----------



## Dr.G.

A money clip?


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> A money clip?


That guess had a nice ring to it as we all love money, but no, not a money clip.


----------



## sharonmac09

a pry bar of some sort?


----------



## Dr.G.

Might it be some form of ring for ones finger, or a wrist band of some sort?


----------



## KC4

A bracelet???


----------



## SINC

sharonmac09 said:


> a pry bar of some sort?


No, it is not a pry bar, although that is a good guess.



Dr.G. said:


> Might it be some form of ring for ones finger, or a wrist band of some sort?


It indeed is a ring for one's finger. The trick is, what is its secondary function as it is more than a simple ring.

Here is a bit more:


----------



## SINC

KC4 said:


> A bracelet???


A bracing guess, but alas it is not.


----------



## Dr.G.

To open up beer bottles ................


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> To open up beer bottles ................


:lmao:
I think you've got it, Dr. G!


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> To open up beer bottles ................


Exactly! Well done! :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

That was just a joke guess ............... I have never heard of a ring used to open up beer bottles.


----------



## Dr.G.

I will have to look for a non-doxie related picture. One moment please .....................


----------



## Dr.G.

Here goes ............


----------



## Dr.G.

Sorry, it is a bit pixilated.


----------



## KC4

Oh dear - It does look like it might be Doxie related!


----------



## Dr.G.

No, doxies cannot have this thing. It's bad for them.


----------



## Ottawaman

Chocolate cake?


----------



## Dr.G.

Half correct, O-man.


----------



## KC4

A.K.A. .....a ******* engagement ring!


----------



## KC4

Chocolate pudding!


----------



## Dr.G.

...


----------



## Dr.G.

Not pudding.


----------



## Dr.G.

It's chocolate, but a chocolate what???????????


----------



## Ottawaman

Blintz?


----------



## KC4

Time for a Score update/correction:
(Thanks for keeping me on track players!)
Eggman .......1
SINC ............11.5
winwintoo.....7 
Ottawaman....12.5
Dr. G ............35.75
The Doug ....2
Screature .....16
Trevor ..........10
Bryanc ..........5
KC4 ..............15.75
jawknee ........1
smoothfonzo 4
The G3 man.. 1
Chris .............5
Danalicious... 1
ciaochiao ......7.5
Xiolo..............4.5
chimo.............11.5
DR Hannon.....2
chef-ryan........1
FeXL................2
Sonal..............1
hdh607 .........1
hhk.................1
Macfury...........9.5
Dreambird.......1
rondini.............1
Niteshooter.....0.5

And new to the scoreboard....(drum roll please).....
Sharonmac........0.25!

..and the rest of you......too much chocolate????
__________________


----------



## KC4

Cheesecake!


----------



## KC4

Torte!


----------



## Dr.G.

Not a blintz.


----------



## Ottawaman

Soufflé?


----------



## Dr.G.

Nothing fits this item to a tee just yet, but keep guessing. It is chocolate ................


----------



## sharonmac09

a molten piece of copper?


----------



## Ottawaman

chocolate babka?


----------



## ciaochiao

*BAAAhahaaaaaaaaa!*



KC4 said:


> A.K.A. .....a ******* engagement ring!


:clap::clap::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao: ad infinitum!! Very, very good one KC4!!!! love it. And my guess, before even looking at who solved Dr. G's pic is, chocolate icing on a chocolate cake-style doughnut from Tims...let's see if i'm right....
CC


----------



## ciaochiao

*hmmmm*

Well, i thought for sure, someone would have guessed choco doughnut.....is that it Dr. G??


----------



## Dr.G.

Hint, the whole thing is chocolate ............... the trick is to come up with a chocolate what?


----------



## sharonmac09

chocolate cake?


----------



## ciaochiao

*Dr. G*

Hi Dr. G;
Plz look 1 and 2 posts up.


----------



## Dr.G.

...


----------



## Dr.G.

That should give it away.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sorry, CC, not correct.


----------



## Ottawaman

teapot?


----------



## Dr.G.

O-man the Magnificent. I can't believe that they make these things but they do.


----------



## KC4

PIE! It's a Chocolate PIE!


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4, O-man the Magnificent just came up with the correct answer. Sorry.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> O-man the Magnificent. I can't believe that they make these things but they do.


Cool! You can have friends over for tea, and EAT the teapot! 

Good pic Dr. G and equally good guess O-man! (you now have the floor if you want it)


----------



## ciaochiao

*all made of??*

Hi Dr. G:
Is the teapot made out of chocolate?? If so, then what is it used for? Is it like a choco bunny that's hollow and you just eat it? Very, very different! I've never seen one before.
CC


----------



## KC4

Time for a Score update/correction:
(Thanks for keeping me on track players!)
Eggman .......1
SINC ............11.5
winwintoo.....7 
Ottawaman....13.5
Dr. G ............35.75
The Doug ....2
Screature .....16
Trevor ..........10
Bryanc ..........5
KC4 ..............15.75
jawknee ........1
smoothfonzo 4
The G3 man.. 1
Chris .............5
Danalicious... 1
ciaochiao ......7.5
Xiolo..............4.5
chimo.............11.5
DR Hannon.....2
chef-ryan........1
FeXL................2
Sonal..............1
hdh607 .........1
hhk.................1
Macfury...........9.5
Dreambird.......1
rondini.............1
Niteshooter.....0.5

And new to the scoreboard....(drum roll please).....
Sharonmac........1.25!

..and the rest of you......STILL - too much chocolate????


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4, yes, I guess you could eat the teapot ............. or melt it down for fondu.


----------



## Dr.G.

CC, you use it for tea and then eat it ............ I guess.


----------



## Dr.G.

How useless is a Chocolate Teapot? - Naked Scientists Kitchen Science 2008

Proof that it is real.


----------



## Ottawaman

next....


----------



## screature

This is just one picture not a montage of some sort?


----------



## Ottawaman

screature said:


> This is just one picture not a montage of some sort?


It is one picture.


----------



## screature

An outdoor aquarium of some sort?


----------



## Ottawaman

It is outdoor, it is not an aquarium. That answer was all wet


----------



## sharonmac09

white water rafting down the Ottawa River?


----------



## Dr.G.

Are you looking over the side of a ship?


----------



## Ottawaman

sharonmac09 said:


> white water rafting down the Ottawa River?


No rafting, not location based, you'd be up a river without a paddle if I said you were correct.



Dr.G. said:


> Are you looking over the side of a ship?


No looking, not shipshape. That answer reflects poorly on your Dr. G.


----------



## Dr.G.

"No looking, not shipshape. That answer reflects poorly on your Dr. G." I know. I am a nautical failure.


----------



## Dr.G.

Are you in the water and taking a picture of the reflection?


----------



## Ottawaman

Dr.G. said:


> "No looking, not shipshape. That answer reflects poorly on your Dr. G." I know. I am a nautical failure.


Your false modesty does not mirror reality.


----------



## Dr.G.

It looks as if the picture is upside down.


----------



## Ottawaman

Dr.G. said:


> Are you in the water and taking a picture of the reflection?


Take the water out of the equation and the sun shine in.


----------



## sharonmac09

Are you trying to trick us by submitting an upside picture?


----------



## Ottawaman

Dr.G. said:


> It looks as if the picture is upside down.


Now you're cookin'. Getting warmer.


----------



## Dr.G.

You are looking up at the sky?


----------



## Dr.G.

Setting up a tent?


----------



## Ottawaman

sharonmac09 said:


> Are you trying to trick us by submitting an upside picture?


I am displaying the picture the way it was taken. It is right side up.


----------



## Dr.G.

Or, you are in a swing lounge chair.


----------



## Ottawaman

Dr.G. said:


> You are looking up at the sky?


*I *am not...bad for the eyes



Dr.G. said:


> Setting up a tent?


no tent, just an insatiable intent.


----------



## Dr.G.

It is the windshield of a boat.


----------



## Dr.G.

You are taking a picture facing downwards with the sky up above?


----------



## Ottawaman

Dr.G. said:


> It is the windshield of a boat.


No water, so no boat.



Dr.G. said:


> You are taking a picture facing downwards with the sky up above?


nope, it's really eating at you, isn't it?


----------



## Dr.G.

You are at a salad bar?


----------



## Ottawaman

next course..


----------



## Dr.G.

A hang glider or a ski lift?


----------



## Ottawaman

Dr.G. said:


> You are at a salad bar?


There could be drinks, and there might be salad, but it is not a salad bar.


----------



## Ottawaman

Dr.G. said:


> A hang glider or a ski lift?


sorry, you answer leaves me empty.


----------



## Dr.G.

An outdoor buffet?


----------



## Dr.G.

A carnival ride?


----------



## sharonmac09

I see a handle on the bar.... Does it lift something?


----------



## Dr.G.

Sharon, we are seeing the same thing .............. but what thing????


----------



## Ottawaman

I have to go soon, here is the whole picture....


----------



## sharonmac09

ah..... are we in a plane?


----------



## Dr.G.

I give up ............... what is it?


----------



## sharonmac09

what the hell...what is it?


----------



## Ottawaman

Dr.G. said:


> An outdoor buffet?





Dr.G. said:


> A carnival ride?


No ride, Just Carne


sharonmac09 said:


> I see a handle on the bar.... Does it lift something?


Yes



Dr.G. said:


> Sharon, we are seeing the same thing .............. but what thing????


That is the nature of the game.


----------



## Ottawaman

sharonmac09 said:


> ah..... are we in a plane?


No we are in a backyard


Dr.G. said:


> I give up ............... what is it?


You can do it, rise to the occasion. You have the power.


----------



## Ottawaman

This should make it easy.


----------



## sharonmac09

two attached concave mirrored panels for what?


----------



## Macfury

Convection BBQ?


----------



## sharonmac09

You are torturing us, O-man


----------



## sharonmac09

A slow cooker fueled by the sun?


----------



## Ottawaman

sharonmac09 said:


> A slow cooker fueled by the sun?


Solar powered BBQ.

Must run, am late, later

Coming to a garden near you - the solar-powered barbecue | Mail Online


----------



## Dr.G.

I would not have guessed a Solar powered BBQ. Maybe a solar powered food dryer, but not a bbq.


----------



## Ottawaman

Dr.G. said:


> I would not have guessed a Solar powered BBQ. Maybe a solar powered food dryer, but not a bbq.


Hi, sorry for rushing the game, had an unexpected call and I had to flee.


----------



## Dr.G.

No problem for me, O-man. I would have still been guessing had you not put me out of my misery. Merci, mon ami.


----------



## sharonmac09

Here's a doozie for you'all
This time you need to inform me what it is exactly. 
Here's a tantalizing clue-she is young....but also ancient.

I'll be back in 15 minutes.

ATTACH]8666[/ATTACH]


----------



## Ottawaman

a slug?


----------



## sharonmac09

> a slug?


eewww! :yikes:


----------



## SINC

Komodo dragon?


----------



## sharonmac09

> Komodo Dragon?


You are so far away!


----------



## SINC

Lizard?


----------



## SINC

Snake?


----------



## sharonmac09

No cold blooded creatures!


----------



## KC4

Is the subject in the photo alive?


----------



## sharonmac09

> Is the subject in the photo alive?


oh, KC4! what an excellent guess. Keep going...you're on the right track!


----------



## sharonmac09

KC4..what makes you think she's dead?


----------



## sharonmac09

Come on guys, it is not disgusting. Scientists are very piqued at this discovery.


----------



## sharonmac09

All right, you have seemed to have assumed the worst which I haven't expected.


Waking the Baby Mammoth | National Geographic Channel

View attachment 8674


----------



## sharonmac09

Paix mes amis

Ok, I didn't expect that a National Geographic clip that will be aired this Sunday would cause such negative feedback. I thought it was an interesting and intriguing story. I would not post anything disturbingly disgusting and that is not who I am.

If the participants in this posting do not reply, I will bow out of Ehmac.

Sharon.


----------



## KC4

Hey Sharonmac - 

I don't know why anybody else didn't reply - I can only say that for myself - I received a call and had to leave my computer entirely and couldn't continue playing....Some games get dropped for hours when everybody is busy, and especially overnight....then we just pick it up whenever we return. 

Sorry for leaving you hanging. 

That is actually a COOL pic (literally!) 

Hope you keep playing! 
Want to post another?


----------



## Dr.G.

I agree with KC4, sharonmac. Do stay here in ehMacLand.


----------



## KC4

Whatami?


----------



## sharonmac09

Is there snow on it?


----------



## sharonmac09

Looks like grill of some kind- is it metal?


----------



## sharonmac09

Am I looking through a chain link fence at a metal landing of a staircase in snowy Calgary?

KC4, I have to get back to work. Back in 2 hours.


----------



## KC4

sharonmac09 said:


> Is there snow on it?


No Snow job here!


sharonmac09 said:


> Looks like grill of some kind- is it metal?


Metal is involved as a major, but not the only component.


----------



## sharonmac09

Is this chain link fence in the foreground?


----------



## KC4

sharonmac09 said:


> Am I looking through a chain link fence at a metal landing of a staircase in snowy Calgary?
> 
> KC4, I have to get back to work. Back in 2 hours.


You are right on the Calgary location of the shot, but there WAS no snow at THAT time and there is no chain link fence either......


----------



## sharonmac09

how about a metal grate with unknown something?


----------



## KC4

sharonmac09 said:


> how about a metal grate with unknown something?


Your guess is not "grate" 

BTW I like your new avatar - I visited and boarded the Bluenose about 6 years ago while visiting NS. Did you find the Bluenoser social group here on EhMac, yet?


----------



## sharonmac09

No, I didn't find the bluenoser social group-I didn't know it existed.

How about a tourist site such as the Olympic Park or the jump tower (name?)? I'm thinking probably the jump tower if you were brave or foolhardy enough to jump!

Back to work-had to take a break from the headache inducing books. April 30th is approaching fast. ahhhh! :-(


----------



## KC4

sharonmac09 said:


> No, I didn't find the bluenoser social group-I didn't know it existed.
> 
> How about a tourist site such as the Olympic Park or the jump tower (name?)? I'm thinking probably the jump tower if you were brave or foolhardy enough to jump!


If you click on the Social Groups in Red above - it will bring you to the Social Groups...where you will find the Bluenosers sailing about....

No the mystery object is not one of nor at any famous Calgary landmarks, and has difficulty jumping even a lowly curb.


----------



## KC4

Rolling image forward...


----------



## Sonal

Shopping cart.


----------



## SINC

Air conditioner grate behind protective bars?


----------



## sharonmac09

are these bars in the foreground bamboo?


----------



## screature

Some sort of patio chair, for outdoors?


----------



## Ottawaman

egg dryer


----------



## KC4

Sonal said:


> Shopping cart.


And Sonal pushes in the correct answer! :clap:Woot!


----------



## KC4

Time for a Score update/correction:
(Thanks for keeping me on track players!)
Eggman .......1
SINC ............11.5
winwintoo.....7 
Ottawaman....13.5
Dr. G ............35.75
The Doug ....2
Screature .....16
Trevor ..........10
Bryanc ..........5
KC4 ..............15.75
jawknee ........1
smoothfonzo 4
The G3 man.. 1
Chris .............5
Danalicious... 1
ciaochiao ......7.5
Xiolo..............4.5
chimo.............11.5
DR Hannon.....2
chef-ryan........1
FeXL................2
Sonal..............2
hdh607 .........1
hhk.................1
Macfury...........9.5
Dreambird.......1
rondini.............1
Niteshooter.....0.5
Sharonmac......2.25!

..and the rest of you......your cart is EMPTY.
__________________


----------



## Sonal

It was the comment about curbs that tipped me off.

I have a photo, but give me a little bit to get it cropped and posted.


----------



## Sonal

Okay, here it is:


----------



## DempsyMac

Leaves in water


----------



## KC4

A glass vase with contents?


----------



## Sonal

Trevor Robertson said:


> Leaves in water


What kind of leaves, and what do these leaves in water make?


----------



## KC4

Tea!!!!!:d


----------



## sharonmac09

plant food?


----------



## Sonal

KC4 said:


> A glass vase with contents?


Hate to break it to you, but no.


----------



## sharonmac09

organic waste?


----------



## Sonal

sharonmac09 said:


> plant food?


No food for you.



KC4 said:


> Tea!!!!!:d


What kind?


----------



## sharonmac09

green tea!


----------



## Sonal

sharonmac09 said:


> green tea!


Hope it doesn't make you blue, but nope.

I took this photo while on my recent trip to Peru, if that helps anyone.


----------



## FeXL

Coca tea?


----------



## Sonal

FeXL said:


> Coca tea?


Yes! 

This is where cocaine comes from, though it's in very tiny quantities in the tea.

Let me tell you, that stuff is great for the early morning altitude-headache....


----------



## sharonmac09

What does the "cocaine" tea taste like? If you drink enough during the day, does it give you a buzz?


----------



## KC4

How interesting Sonal - would like to try a cuppa myself. What does it taste like? 

OK - FeXL - you're up next if you wanna be!


----------



## Sonal

It tastes kind of grassy. 

No buzz, but perhaps I didn't drink enough.


----------



## FeXL

Sonal said:


> Let me tell you, that stuff is great for the early morning altitude-headache....


I'll bet...

OK, here's the next one. Hopefully a bit more obscure than my last:


----------



## sharonmac09

Is it steel?


----------



## Dr.G.

Looks like stacks of pre-painted siding. However, it looks to be made of stone.


----------



## KC4

A granary silo?


----------



## Dr.G.

Some form of corrugated steel pipe one might use as a culvert?


----------



## sharonmac09

painted concrete-is it a sound barrier found along the Trans Canada?


----------



## sharonmac09

I think you're right Dr. G, it's a culvert!


----------



## Dr.G.

Actually, I think I am wrong. What would there be blue in a culvert?


----------



## sharonmac09

> Actually, I think I am wrong. What would there be blue in a culvert?


Because the city workers didn't have enough to do?


----------



## Dr.G.

sharonmac09 said:


> Because the city workers didn't have enough to do?


Good one, Sharon.:lmao:


----------



## sharonmac09

I'm thinking it's used on roads to warn people of oncoming blind traffic lights or intersections?


----------



## FeXL

sharonmac09 said:


> Is it steel?


Yes, under the paint it is steel.

All other guesses are incorrect.


----------



## sharonmac09

Is it a steel sound barrier found along the Trans Canada?


----------



## FeXL

Nope.


----------



## sharonmac09

Is it used as a wall?


----------



## FeXL

No.


----------



## sharonmac09

Can you please roll the image forward?

Is it used for industrial purposes?

I'll be stepping out for the next 1/2 hour.


----------



## FeXL

Yes, it would have been involved in industry.


----------



## sharonmac09

A rolling overhead door?


----------



## FeXL

No. Perhaps a bit more:


----------



## sharonmac09

a steel vent?


----------



## Dr.G.

Sharon, I think that now you are on to something. It does look like a steel air vent. Bon chance.


----------



## KC4

Is it "art"?


----------



## Ottawaman

Cargo/shipping container?


----------



## FeXL

Not a steel vent.

Not art in the classic sense, but it does have beautiful lines.

Not a container. However, it is shipping related.

Bring forward:


----------



## KC4

A Dock/Pier?


----------



## FeXL

Nope.


----------



## sharonmac09

A waterway/dam/lift gates?


----------



## screature

A rail car?


----------



## KC4

Locks?


----------



## FeXL

screature said:


> A rail car?


Not...exactly.


----------



## KC4

A Rail brake?


----------



## FeXL

screature is hot. KC, you're warm.


----------



## FeXL

Perhaps just a wee bit more:


----------



## sharonmac09

locomotive-it sure has a strange appearance?


----------



## screature

Train engine?


----------



## FeXL

sharonmac09 said:


> locomotive-it sure has a strange appearance?


And we have a winnah!

It's the rear suspension & part of the rear drive wheel of an oil fired CPR steam locomotive on local display.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good thing that I did not say a toaster.


----------



## Dr.G.

Kudos, Sharon.


----------



## sharonmac09

Hi everybody, are you ready for a challenge? Or at least I think it is.

I need to know exactly what it is.

View attachment 8724


----------



## Dr.G.

The obvious guess is ice build up, but might it be salt build up?


----------



## sharonmac09

nope


----------



## screature

A volcano erupting?


----------



## sharonmac09

> A volcano erupting?


You are hot! But you must tell me exactly what it is.


----------



## Dr.G.

The collapse of the World Trade Center buildings?


----------



## Dr.G.

Sorry for the stupid guess, but I did not notice Screature's guess and your reply.


----------



## Dr.G.

Mount St. Helens is the only volcano I can think of off-hand.


----------



## Dr.G.

If I am correct, give my point to Screature.


----------



## Ottawaman

A pyroclastic flow?


----------



## Dr.G.

Ah, we have a vulconologist in our midst. Good one, O-man the Magnificent.


----------



## Ottawaman

Dr.G. said:


> Ah, we have a vulconologist in our midst. Good one, O-man the Magnificent.


Well, i am from Vulcan.


----------



## screature

Mount Pinatubo?


----------



## sharonmac09

I actually had to look up pyroclastic flow. It is half pyroclastic flow, Mr Spock.

I'm not looking for the names of the volcanoes, just what kind of volcano eruption. 

Here's another image.
View attachment 8726


----------



## Ottawaman

Vulcanian eruption?



> They are characterised by a dense cloud of ash-laden gas exploding from the crater and rising high above the peak. Steaming ash forms a whitish cloud near the upper level of the cone.


----------



## Dr.G.

Did you know?
The Volcanic Explosivity Index (VEI) has some similarities to the Richter magnitude scale used to measure earthquakes. It has a simple numerical index of increasing magnitude of explosivity. Interesting.


----------



## Dr.G.

Are you looking for a term, like colossal, super colossal, mega colossal, etc?


----------



## screature

Phreatic eruption?


----------



## Ottawaman

+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## Dreambird

Phreatic?


----------



## Dreambird

Screature got it first unless it happens to be Plinian...


----------



## sharonmac09

Oh my God, you folks made me go running to the dictionary.

The winner IS


> Phreatic?


 Dreambird!
View attachment 8727


----------



## Dr.G.

Kudos, Dreambird.


----------



## sharonmac09

ooopps, I didn't see Screature's answer! 

The winner IS Screature! Sorry Dreambird.


----------



## Dreambird

screature said:


> Phreatic eruption?


Love to take the credit, however Screature was a post or so ahead of me... the win be his!


----------



## Ottawaman

I may not have won, but I am the first to have a cool video in the thread.


----------



## Dr.G.

Kudos, Screature.


----------



## screature

Woo Hoo! Thanks guys. 

Sorry I am alone on doggie duty tonight (my wife is away in Montreal helping a friend move) and I had to take the dogs for their pre-bedtime walk and now I am off to bed as well. I have to get up early and do the morning shift, usually my wife does the morning and I do the after work walk but as she is not here I am doing double duty.

So someone please take my turn at posting an image. I will post next time there is an opening. BTW great image sharonmac09!


----------



## MacDoc

Here you go


----------



## KC4

A Giant Cymbal playing robot?


----------



## KC4

Gas flares with shield?


----------



## MacDoc

Nope


----------



## KC4

A piece of space equipment?


----------



## MacDoc

Nope - Sputnik was not even an idea yet.


----------



## sharonmac09

Does it catch or throw something?


----------



## MacDoc

Hmmmmm - in a way it "catches"....


----------



## Dr.G.

Mirrors on a 1930s motorcycle?


----------



## Ottawaman

Is it communication technology?


----------



## sharonmac09

Is this thing same age as you are?


----------



## MacDoc

Sharon..well oddly close.

Communication....of a sort....one way and unintended fer sure....

Dr. G stop joshin' 

••••

Owls excel.....


----------



## Ottawaman

Does it have something to do with natural gas or petroleum?


----------



## MacDoc

No...far off the track....


----------



## sharonmac09

Is it used in agriculture?


----------



## MacDoc

Nope..... here's the other "half"


----------



## KC4

Is/was it used in Manufacturing?


----------



## MacDoc

Nope.
Owls are very very good at it.....


----------



## KC4

Some sort of a listening device? Sound receptor?


----------



## KC4

AH! A Rube Goldberg MOUSETRAP!


----------



## MacDoc

Yes and no in order.
It needed two people to operate to there were 1 person versions and very complex versions....


----------



## KC4

Old Fashioned War tool - Distant Early Warning device designed to detect enemy aircraft?


----------



## sharonmac09

Is it a wind turbine?


----------



## MacDoc

Old Fashioned War tool - Distant Early Warning device designed to detect enemy aircraft?

we have a winner











never knew this stuff existed - fascinating article

Acoustic Radar.


----------



## sharonmac09

These cryptic clues completely flew over my head!


----------



## KC4

WOOT! 
That is a cool looking thing - A little awkward to carry around, though.....


----------



## KC4

Time for a Score update/correction:
(Thanks for keeping me on track players!)
Eggman .......1
SINC ............11.5
winwintoo.....7 
Ottawaman....13.5
Dr. G ............35.75
The Doug ....2
Screature .....17
Trevor ..........10
Bryanc ..........5
KC4 ..............16.75
jawknee ........1
smoothfonzo 4
The G3 man.. 1
Chris .............5
Danalicious... 1
ciaochiao ......7.5
Xiolo..............4.5
chimo.............11.5
DR Hannon.....2
chef-ryan........1
FeXL................3
Sonal..............2
hdh607 .........1
hhk.................1
Macfury...........9.5
Dreambird.......1
rondini.............1
Niteshooter.....0.5
Sharonmac......3.25

..and the rest of you......maybe you need to listen closer to the clues?


----------



## MacDoc

The portable version


----------



## screature

KC4 said:


> Time for a Score update/correction:
> (Thanks for keeping me on track players!)
> Eggman .......1
> SINC ............11.5
> winwintoo.....7
> Ottawaman....13.5
> Dr. G ............35.75
> The Doug ....2
> Screature .....17
> Trevor ..........10
> Bryanc ..........5
> KC4 ..............16.75
> jawknee ........1
> smoothfonzo 4
> The G3 man.. 1
> Chris .............5
> Danalicious... 1
> ciaochiao ......7.5
> Xiolo..............4.5
> chimo.............11.5
> DR Hannon.....2
> chef-ryan........1
> FeXL................3
> Sonal..............2
> hdh607 .........1
> hhk.................1
> Macfury...........9.5
> Dreambird.......1
> rondini.............1
> Niteshooter.....0.5
> Sharonmac......3.25
> 
> ..and the rest of you......maybe you need to listen closer to the clues?


Hey KC4 ever any word back from the Mayor as to a score keeping solution for the whatami thread? 

It is wonderful that you look after it for us all but you've got to take a holiday sometime and it would be nice to have something in place that would just generally make it easier for you or for someone who takes your place.


----------



## KC4

Whatami?


----------



## KC4

MacDoc said:


> The portable version


Looks like a fun thing to wear to a party!


screature said:


> Hey KC4 ever any word back from the Mayor as to a score keeping solution for the whatami thread?
> 
> It is wonderful that you look after it for us all but you've got to take a holiday sometime and it would be nice to have something in place that would just generally make it easier for you or for someone who takes your place.


No - no response yet from the mayor.


----------



## screature

KC4 said:


> Looks like a fun thing to wear to a party!
> 
> 
> No - no response yet from the mayor.



Maybe he needs his cage rattled.


----------



## screature

Looks like it is made from aluminium?


----------



## KC4

screature said:


> Looks like it is made from aluminium?


Nope - you're FOILED again!


----------



## screature

Ok steel?


----------



## KC4

screature said:


> Ok steel?


Nope - Steel a mystery....


----------



## screature

Plastic?


----------



## KC4

screature said:


> Plastic?


 Yes - plastic it is.


----------



## screature

Is it the underside of something?


----------



## KC4

screature said:


> Is it the underside of something?


Yes! But this underside view should be very familiar to many.


----------



## screature

Is it computer related?


----------



## KC4

screature said:


> Is it computer related?


Not directly a computer, but these things are frequently in close proximity to computers and electronics.


----------



## Dr.G.

The base of a lamp?


----------



## screature

The underside of a phone?


----------



## Dr.G.

Good one, Screature.


----------



## screature

Dr.G. said:


> Good one, Screature.


We shall see...


----------



## Dr.G.

screature said:


> We shall see...


Yes, we shall. We shall see what we shall see when we see it.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> The base of a lamp?


You're off base on that guess.



screature said:


> The underside of a phone?


Nope - but have your people call my people if you need a hint.



Dr.G. said:


> Yes, we shall. We shall see what we shall see when we see it.


And when YOU finally see it Screature, you are especially going to recognize it.


----------



## KC4

Moving the photo forward....


----------



## screature

A drawing tablet?


----------



## Dr.G.

A clock or a calculator?


----------



## KC4

screature said:


> A drawing tablet?


Nah, you'd better sharpen your pencil a bit more for your next guess. 



Dr.G. said:


> A clock or a calculator?


No....no tick/tock. But there is a lot of clicking going on.


----------



## sharonmac09

a fax machine?


----------



## Dr.G.

A printer?


----------



## Dr.G.

An electric pencil sharpener?


----------



## KC4

sharonmac09 said:


> a fax machine?


Nope...no fax to find.


Dr.G. said:


> A printer?


No -but one of these would likely be nearby at times. 


Dr.G. said:


> An electric pencil sharpener?


That's not the correct focal point.


----------



## screature

a mouse?


----------



## screature

The underside of a monitor stand?


----------



## screature

The underside of a scanner?


----------



## KC4

screature said:


> a mouse?


No squeakers here! 
And really, Screature - you are likely going to do the head slapping motion when you finally realize what this is......


----------



## screature

The underside of a keyboard?


----------



## sharonmac09

a keyboard?


----------



## KC4

screature said:


> The underside of a monitor stand?





screature said:


> The underside of a scanner?


No - this underside viewpoint would be frequently observable by someone, like you, that would frequently use something like this.


----------



## sharonmac09

external HD?


----------



## KC4

screature said:


> The underside of a keyboard?





sharonmac09 said:


> a keyboard?


Nope x2....but many things computer related would be in close proximity occasionally but are not directly it.


----------



## KC4

sharonmac09 said:


> external HD?


Nope but it's occasionally in close proximity to a certain type of these


----------



## screature

Ok I'm goin' nuts here. So it is not a computer peripheral or anything that attaches to a computer or made use of by a computer, but is often close to a computer is that correct?


----------



## screature

The underside of a digital camera?


----------



## KC4

screature said:


> Ok I'm goin' nuts here. So it is not a computer peripheral or anything that attaches to a computer or made use of by a computer, but is often close to a computer is that correct?


:lmao:The object in the image is not a computer peripheral itself, but it can be attached to something that frequently attaches to a computer or printer.


----------



## KC4

screature said:


> The underside of a digital camera?


NOW you're shooting in the right direction!


----------



## KC4

A bit wider angle here....


----------



## sharonmac09

Screature, if we don't get this, we are gonna slap outselves silly!


----------



## DempsyMac

some kind of tripod head?


----------



## KC4

sharonmac09 said:


> Screature, if we don't get this, we are gonna slap outselves silly!


:lmao::lmao::lmao:Yep!


Trevor Robertson said:


> some kind of tripod head?


Nope - but again a tripod would be frequently in the vicinity.


----------



## screature

Is the overall thing round in shape?


----------



## sharonmac09

ahhhh! I've seen this before! but where?


----------



## sharonmac09

a stereo?


----------



## sharonmac09

I'm just bugging out here-I know it's not a stereo!


----------



## Dr.G.

A speaker?


----------



## Dr.G.

A modem?


----------



## KC4

screature said:


> Is the overall thing round in shape?


Yes. it is! They come in various sizes, but all are this shape. 



sharonmac09 said:


> ahhhh! I've seen this before! but where?


:lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao:slap, slap, slap. :lmao::lmao::lmao:
(slap-stick comedy)


----------



## Dr.G.

A cordless mouse?


----------



## screature

And it is related to photography?


----------



## KC4

sharonmac09 said:


> a stereo?


Hahahahah! While the thing this attaches to makes sound, it is not music and it's not it's primary purpose. 


sharonmac09 said:


> I'm just bugging out here-I know it's not a stereo!


:lmao:


Dr.G. said:


> A speaker?


No - SPEAK Screature! 


Dr.G. said:


> A modem?


No communicado.


----------



## Dr.G.

A web cam?


----------



## Dr.G.

A telephone?


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> A cordless mouse?


No mice, moose or meese. 


screature said:


> And it is related to photography?


YES! EVERY photographer has at least one of these! (If they haven't been lost)


----------



## Dr.G.

A flash for a camera?


----------



## screature

Lens cap?


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> A web cam?


Nope - but here's looking atcha kid!


Dr.G. said:


> A telephone?


Nope - that guess was hung up upon a while back.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very good, Screature.


----------



## sharonmac09

a charger base?


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> A flash for a camera?


The flash didn't go off on that guess. Nope.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4, I think Screature got it correctly.


----------



## KC4

screature said:


> Lens cap?


TA DAH! :lmao::clap:
It's the back of my Nikon DSLR standard lens cap.


----------



## Dr.G.

Kudos, Screature-man.


----------



## sharonmac09

Very good KC4! Now we can slap ourselves :lmao::lmao: slap, slap :lmao::lmao:


----------



## screature

Man, that one almost caused me to have an aneurysm. It's funny how in the close-up it looks silver. I think it is the colour that kept throwing me off. That being said a really, really good one KC4. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

What threw me was that I never have lost a lens cap. It is essential for me and my camera.


----------



## screature

Ok try this one on for size:


----------



## Dr.G.

A toaster?


----------



## DempsyMac

looks like a reflection in a florescent celling light.


----------



## KC4

screature said:


> Man, that one almost caused me to have an aneurysm. It's funny how in the close-up it looks silver. I think it is the colour that kept throwing me off. That being said a really, really good one KC4. :clap:


Yeah thanks, - I think it's the weird finish on that hard molded plastic that gives it that aluminum like sheen. (and sometimes in the absence of another color as reference, sometimes the brain is fooled and assigns a color based on what it THINKS it should be, rather than what it is - I know this because I am somewhat color blind and I will do the same thing) 

You're turn to post one if you want!


Dr.G. said:


> What threw me was that I never have lost a lens cap. It is essential for me and my camera.


I have a few cameras and about a dozen lenses...I have probably lost 3 or 4 lens caps (so far) ....and even gained one (of a different brand) somehow...probably when I go out for a photo shoot expedition with a bunch of friends and we all have our equipment and bags everywhere. I think somebody dropped their lens cap into my bag thinking it was theirs.


----------



## screature

Dr.G. said:


> A toaster?


:lmao: :lmao:


----------



## screature

Trevor Robertson said:


> looks like a reflection in a florescent celling light.


You need to reflect a little longer if you hope to guess correctly.


----------



## Dr.G.

screature said:


> :lmao: :lmao:



Laugh if you will, but someone is going to try to slip a toast in past us. I am merely being proactive.


----------



## KC4

The 35.56 carat beauty, known as the Wittelsbach diamond?


----------



## sharonmac09

a reflective multi-faceted object?


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Laugh if you will, but someone is going to try to slip a toast in past us. I am merely being proactive.


Yes, it's only a matter of time and opportunity...We must be ever vigilant.


----------



## Dr.G.

Bug humbar!!!! I have been banned from this one thread, until tomorrow, for the toaster joke. Seems like Mr. Mayor was going to post a picture of a toaster. It was either that or give him all of my points. "Death before dishonor". 

Such is Life. See you all in other thread. Bon chance, mes amis.


----------



## screature

KC4 said:


> The 35.56 carat beauty, known as the Wittelsbach diamond?


No not enough carats to even keep Bugs Bunny satisfied, keep trying. (you are on the right track)


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Bug humbar!!!! I have been banned from this one thread, until tomorrow, for the toaster joke. Seems like Mr. Mayor was going to post a picture of a toaster. It was either that or give him all of my points. "Death before dishonor".
> 
> Such is Life. See you all in other thread. Bon chance, mes amis.


Looks like you're TOAST for now Dr. G - See you later when you sneak back....


----------



## screature

sharonmac09 said:


> a reflective multi-faceted object?


Indeed it is. Need to know *exactly* what reflective multi-faceted object.


----------



## KC4

The Lone Star sapphire - 9,719.50 carats! Is THAT what's UP, Doc?


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Looks like you're TOAST for now Dr. G - See you later when you sneak back....


See you in The Shang, KC4.


----------



## sharonmac09

a party ball-let's parrtay!


----------



## screature

KC4 said:


> The Lone Star sapphire - 9,719.50 carats! Is THAT what's UP, Doc?


Well those are enough carats to feed Bugs for a couple of years.  So no and wrong type of gem.


----------



## screature

Bringing it forward:


----------



## KC4

So it's a Diamond? 

Is it the Star of Hope?


----------



## KC4

I mean the HOPE Diamond - (I think I had a TITANIC lapse of reality there for a moment)


----------



## Sonal

Topaz.

Or a shiny, shiny bead.


----------



## screature

KC4 said:


> So it's a Diamond?
> 
> Is it the Star of Hope?


Some say when you come into possession of this gem all hope is lost. So no, but very close.


----------



## Sonal

screature said:


> Some say when you come into possession of this gem all hope is lost. So no, but very close.


Engagement ring.


----------



## screature

KC4 said:


> I mean the HOPE Diamond - (I think I had a TITANIC lapse of reality there for a moment)


Bingo!!!









The Hope Diamond it is!! All 45.52 cursed carats of it!


----------



## Dr.G.

Kudos, KC4 ...............


----------



## sharonmac09

KC4 you had a great day- first you almost stumped us with your submission then you win the next! :clap::clap:


----------



## KC4

Sonal said:


> Engagement ring.


:lmao::clap:


screature said:


> Bingo!!!
> 
> View attachment 8743
> 
> 
> The Hope Diamond it is!! All 45.52 cursed carats of it!


Woot! The Koh-I-Noor Diamond is also supposedly cursed too!


----------



## KC4

sharonmac09 said:


> KC4 you had a great day- first you almost stumped us with your submission then you win the next! :clap::clap:


Thanks! Do you want to post the next stumper? I must go out for a few hours....


----------



## sharonmac09

Ok, my fellow members, I hopefully have something that would rival Witty KC4's 
last submission.  

Hint: It plays MP3s!

View attachment 8744


----------



## KC4

Hahah! It's YOUR CAR!


----------



## sharonmac09

KC4 said:


> Hahah! It's YOUR CAR!


Ha ha, it's not my car nor anybody's car.


----------



## MacDoc

Jukebox?


----------



## Ottawaman

laptop/netbook?


----------



## sharonmac09

Nope, but good guess.

Here's the bottom of it.
Sorry I can't stay around-I'll be back tomorrow morning.

View attachment 8745


----------



## sharonmac09

Ottawaman said:


> laptop/netbook?


no books


----------



## SINC

Karaoke machine?


----------



## sharonmac09

SINC said:


> Karaoke machine?


No, I hope you don't scare anybody away with your singing!


----------



## Ottawaman

A phone?


----------



## sharonmac09

Ottawaman said:


> A phone?


Beam me up Scotty! Scotty says No can do, Mr. Spock, you gave the wrong answer.


----------



## sharonmac09

Rolling the image forward

View attachment 8752


----------



## KC4

Is it one of those TTY devices for deaf or hearing impaired people?


----------



## sharonmac09

Here's a better picture of the top.

View attachment 8753


----------



## sharonmac09

KC4 said:


> Is it one of those TTY devices for deaf or hearing impaired people?


NO KC4, it's not and I know what TTY is and I don't use it even though I am hearing impaired.


----------



## KC4

It looks like an APPLE shaped computer!!


----------



## sharonmac09

KC4 said:


> It looks like an APPLE shaped computer!!


It sure does, but it is not edible, but it can be used for edible purposes!


----------



## sharonmac09

Just remember the MP3 hint. 

Hint, Hint, UBS ports!! It will probably drive you bonkers anyways! :lmao:


----------



## Sonal

A toaster?


----------



## Ottawaman

cash register / pos system.


----------



## sharonmac09

Sonal said:


> A toaster?


Hey Sonal, that's not fair, you're not Dr. G!  :lmao::lmao:


NetBSD Toaster with the TS-7200 ARM9 SBC
View attachment 8754


----------



## Dr.G.

"Hey Sonal, that's not fair, you're not Dr. G!" Good one, Sonal. Kudos.


----------



## KC4

:clap::lmao::clap::lmao:

BAAAAAAahahhaah! 
I CANNOT believe we've all been TOASTED again! 

Very good Sharonmac (and Sonal) :clap:
What a Hoot! 

How many more freaky toaster mutants are OUT there anyways???


----------



## Sonal

All right, here's mine. (Hint: it's not a toaster.)


----------



## Dr.G.

"I CANNOT believe we've all been TOASTED again!" Not all of us. I am just not allowed to make a guess of a toaster any more in this thread. By order of Jason Jinglestars, Chief Barrister for ehMacLand.


----------



## sharonmac09

A great BIG wad of slightly used kleenex? :lmao:


----------



## screature

Petals of a flower? Maybe a chrysanthemum?


----------



## FeXL

Almost looks like fabric. Laundry on a clothesline?


----------



## KC4

A Feather Boa!


----------



## sharonmac09

a wadded up white plastic bag?


----------



## FeXL

Plastic flower?


----------



## Sonal

sharonmac09 said:


> A great BIG wad of slightly used kleenex? :lmao:


Nope, you've blown this guess.



screature said:


> Petals of a flower? Maybe a chrysanthemum?


Close... they are petals of a flower, but not a chrysanthemum.



FeXL said:


> Almost looks like fabric. Laundry on a clothesline?


You're all wet with this guess.



KC4 said:


> A Feather Boa!


I'm tickled by this guess, but no.



sharonmac09 said:


> a wadded up white plastic bag?


Nope, this guess goes in the trash.



FeXL said:


> Plastic flower?


No, it's a real flower... what kind?


----------



## SINC

A Lily?


----------



## Sonal

SINC said:


> A Lily?


My favourite flower... but no.


----------



## sharonmac09

Is the flower indigenous to your area or is it in Canada?


----------



## KC4

A rose?


----------



## MacDoc

that was my guess too a white rose


----------



## sharonmac09

Is it part of a "cocaine plant"?


----------



## KC4

No , not a rose - a Peony!


----------



## screature

A peony?


----------



## KC4

Begonia?


----------



## screature

Oh KC4 you got in before me with Peony, I think that is it.


----------



## sharonmac09

white trillium?


----------



## Sonal

sharonmac09 said:


> Is the flower indigenous to your area or is it in Canada?


 I am in Canada. I live in Toronto.



KC4 said:


> No , not a rose - a Peony!


Ding! Ding! Ding! We have a winner. Yes, it's a peony. One I had planted, though the new owners of my house killed it. (The peony-murderers!)


----------



## KC4

WOOT! I love peonies - they may be MY favorite flower. It's easy to kill them in the attempt to move them. Their root systems are brittle as fine glass. 

I missed them terribly while I was living in Texas...too hot to grow them there....but as soon as I move into a permanent residence here I'm planting some. It takes years for them to get established and begin to bloom. 


Another photo puzzle coming right up ....searching for a dastardly image .......beejacon


----------



## sharonmac09

KC4 said:


> Another photo puzzle coming right up ....searching for a dastardly image .......beejacon


Please don't search for a dastardly newfangled toaster! beejacon


----------



## KC4

*First, time for a score update...*

Time for a Score update/correction:
(Thanks for keeping me on track players!)
Eggman .......1
SINC ............11.5
winwintoo.....7 
Ottawaman....13.5
Dr. G ............35.75
The Doug ....2
Screature .....18
Trevor ..........10
Bryanc ..........5
KC4 ..............18.75
jawknee ........1
smoothfonzo 4
The G3 man.. 1
Chris .............5
Danalicious... 1
ciaochiao ......7.5
Xiolo..............4.5
chimo.............11.5
DR Hannon.....2
chef-ryan........1
FeXL................3
Sonal..............3
hdh607 .........1
hhk.................1
Macfury...........9.5
Dreambird.......1
rondini.............1
Niteshooter.....0.5
Sharonmac......3.25

..and the rest of you......did you stick a fork in the Toaster?


----------



## KC4

For your viewing and guessing pleasure...my apologies about the tiny image - best i can do without blowing the big picture for now.  ....suggest holding your command key down and scrolling back and forth to do a quick temporary enlargement.....


----------



## sharonmac09

Is it metal or more specifically aluminum?

Gutters?

Scrap that guess, I have no idea yet. I think you shot that picture with the zoom function on full somewhere from your yard! Am I right?


----------



## KC4

sharonmac09 said:


> Is it metal or more specifically aluminum?
> 
> Gutters?


You've thrown a gutter ball with that guess....there are surely metal components to a small degree in the BIG picture, but it does not make up the majority of it.


----------



## sharonmac09

Railing? Concrete wall?

I'm back now-sorry there are a great deal of activity going on everywhere including here on "Everything Else, eh" forum.


----------



## KC4

sharonmac09 said:


> Railing? Concrete wall?
> 
> I'm back now-sorry there are a great deal of activity going on everywhere including here on "Everything Else, eh" forum.


CRASH! Off the rails and into a concrete wall with that guess....try again!


----------



## Dr.G.

Is the dark grey part made of rubber?


----------



## KC4

Looking forward at the image...


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Is the dark grey part made of rubber?


I don't have the object at hand so I am not certain of it's exact composition. But you are likely correct about rubber being a part of it.
The dark grey part specifically?? I don't think so.


----------



## sharonmac09

Is it a bumper of some sort?


----------



## sharonmac09

the bottom white portion looks shiny-is it porcelain?


----------



## sharonmac09

Is it an appliance?


----------



## KC4

sharonmac09 said:


> Is it a bumper of some sort?


Rubber Baby Buggie Bumpers.....Nope.


sharonmac09 said:


> the bottom white portion looks shiny-is it porcelain?


Oooohhh, Shiney.....Nope!


sharonmac09 said:


> Is it an appliance?


Yes! A "personal" appliance!:lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## sharonmac09

KC4 said:


> Yes! A "personal" appliance!:lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao:


what personal appliance makes you :lmao: ? KC4, you are an excellent writer-you should write lines for comedy shows. 

"personal" appliance = object "at hand" as you said to Dr. G. 
I have no frigging idea so I'll sleep on it till morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Based on the clues, it sounds like a vibrator, but I won't guess this so as not to get banned for life.


----------



## Ottawaman

A Pen?


----------



## SINC

A curling iron?


----------



## Dr.G.

A home pregnancy tester?


----------



## sharonmac09

facial massager?


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Based on the clues, it sounds like a vibrator, but I won't guess this so as not to get banned for life.


:lmao:Nope, no buzz outta that guess!:lmao:


Ottawaman said:


> A Pen?


Write that one off too!



SINC said:


> A curling iron?


Hair raising guess SINC, but Nope.



Dr.G. said:


> A home pregnancy tester?


The rabbit didn't have to die for this one. Nope.


sharonmac09 said:


> facial massager?


Not a massager - but a face is involved.


----------



## Niteshooter

dr.g. said:


> based on the clues, it sounds like a vibrator, but i won't guess this so as not to get banned for life.


lol :d


----------



## Niteshooter

Hmm appliance eh, a toaster!


----------



## Niteshooter

Actually kind of looks like a waffle maker or that George Forman grill.


----------



## sharonmac09

Is it used in the washroom?


----------



## KC4

Niteshooter said:


> Hmm appliance eh, a toaster!


:lmao:Not THIS time - but beware - mutant ninja toasters seem to be everywhere....


Niteshooter said:


> Actually kind of looks like a waffle maker or that George Forman grill.


In this corner, wearing the green boxers is Niteshooter with a Waffle Maker....IN THE OTHER corner is George Foreman with a Grill...DING DING DING DING! OHHHH! KO! Both guesses are OUT!


----------



## KC4

sharonmac09 said:


> Is it used in the washroom?


I guess it could be, but that would be somewhat bizarre.


----------



## KC4

Here's looking at ya kid!....


----------



## sharonmac09

Is it something that is found in most households or just in KC4's home?


----------



## sharonmac09

Am I looking at a handle?


----------



## KC4

sharonmac09 said:


> Is it something that is found in most households or just in KC4's home?


KC4 doesn't have one of these, but might want one, one day....
Curiously - this object would likely get more use OUTSIDE of the home. 



sharonmac09 said:


> Am I looking at a handle?


Nope, you still don't have a handle on what it is.


----------



## screature

Is it some sort of portable version of what otherwise might be a larger object?


----------



## KC4

screature said:


> Is it some sort of portable version of what otherwise might be a larger object?


Yes..Honey, I shrunk the Kids!


----------



## sharonmac09

You acknowledged a "personal appliance". Does that still hold true to the image?


----------



## KC4

sharonmac09 said:


> You acknowledged a "personal appliance". Does that still hold true to the image?


Absolutely! Only one person can use it on their person at a time.


----------



## screature

Is it a portable fax?


----------



## screature

Is it a portable scanner?


----------



## KC4

screature said:


> Is it a portable fax?


Nope, and I'm sticking to the facts, man.


screature said:


> Is it a portable scanner?


"A Scanner Darkly" - Nope


----------



## screature

A portable printer?


----------



## sharonmac09

Does it open?


----------



## KC4

screature said:


> A portable printer?


Nope, not even Harry Potter and the Half Blood Prints could save that guess.


----------



## Dr.G.

Is is a gardening tool?


----------



## screature

Is it most likely to be used by an adult or a child?


----------



## KC4

sharonmac09 said:


> Does it open?


This show "Opens" if you consider an unfolding action an opening.


Dr.G. said:


> Is is a gardening tool?


Not a gardening tool per se, but it can be used while in the garden.


----------



## sharonmac09

On the body, mmmmmm. Does it have therapy uses?


----------



## KC4

screature said:


> Is it most likely to be used by an adult or a child?


Both would think it is


----------



## KC4

sharonmac09 said:


> On the body, mmmmmm. Does it have therapy uses?


Yes, many would use this as a form of therapy.


----------



## screature

Some type of sunglasses?


----------



## sharonmac09

an outdoor personal portable heat source to warm your body parts?


----------



## KC4

sharonmac09 said:


> an outdoor personal portable heat source to warm your body parts?


That guess is cold....


----------



## KC4

William Shatner (Kirk): Bones, there's a... thing... out there. 
DeForest Kelley(Bones): Why is any object we don't understand always called "a thing"?


----------



## screature

screature said:


> Some type of sunglasses?


So this guess is wrong I presume?


----------



## sharonmac09

can you sit in it?


----------



## KC4

screature said:


> Some type of sunglasses?


No, they LOOK like sunglasses, but are not sunglasses.


----------



## KC4

sharonmac09 said:


> can you sit in it?


Not unless you are very, very tiny
But you would likely be sitting when you used this.


----------



## screature

Some sort of video viewer/monitor that is worn like glasses?


----------



## DempsyMac

screature said:


> Some sort of video viewer/monitor that is worn like glasses?


I was just about to say that!! I think you got it there


----------



## KC4

screature said:


> Some sort of video viewer/monitor that is worn like glasses?


WOOT! :clap: Screature got over the finish line first!


----------



## screature

Woo Hoo!! Anybody Watch Star Trek The Next Generation? Anyone wearing these is going to look like Geordi La Forge. :lmao:

Please stand by...


----------



## DempsyMac

screature said:


> Woo Hoo!! Anybody Watch Star Trek The Next Generation? Anyone wearing these is going to look like Geordi La Forge. :lmao:


oh ya all the time as a kid. I already have my tickets for the new movie, I am super excited for it as I am a BIG BIG JJ Abrams fan.

Can't WAIT


----------



## KC4

AAArgggh - I keep running out of space to upload images and am forced to delete older ones to make room for newer ones. That's unfortunate, because it makes it impossible for people to review and play along with the game history without the images to work with. 

I tried to pay for a subscription last week to get more space (thought it was still available because it still shows up as an option on ehMac) But all I got was an email saying that it is not an option any longer. 

I asked the responder to advise if there was a way to gain more space - but no response.


----------



## KC4

screature said:


> Woo Hoo!! Anybody Watch Star Trek The Next Generation? Anyone wearing these is going to look like Geordi La Forge. :lmao:
> I did watch it some because I was an original series Trekkie...
> Please stand by...





Trevor Robertson said:


> oh ya all the time as a kid. I already have my tickets for the new movie, I am super excited for it as I am a BIG BIG JJ Abrams fan.
> 
> Can't WAIT


I can't wait either - the trailers look reaaally good. I'm stoked about the remake.


----------



## DempsyMac

KC4 said:


> AAArgggh - I keep running out of space to upload images and am forced to delete older ones to make room for newer ones. That's unfortunate, because it makes it impossible for people to review and play along with the game history without the images to work with.
> 
> I tried to pay for a subscription last week to get more space (thought it was still available because it still shows up as an option on ehMac) But all I got was an email saying that it is not an option any longer.
> 
> I asked the responder to advise if there was a way to gain more space - but no response.


checkout drop box you can get 2GB free and it works great for here and anywhere that you want to put up images or any type of file and it auto syncs right from the finder on your mac.

Dropbox - Home - Secure backup, sync and sharing made easy.


----------



## KC4

Trevor Robertson said:


> checkout drop box you can get 2GB free and it works great for here and anywhere that you want to put up images or any type of file and it auto syncs right from the finder on your mac.
> 
> Dropbox - Home - Secure backup, sync and sharing made easy.


Cool thanks- I'll check it out - I'm assuming that I can somehow put a link for the image in the thread here on ehMac ...and anybody that wants to view it, merely has to click on the link and they will go to it? Not as efficient as it being stored here on ehMac, but it would be better than no access to the image at all.


----------



## DempsyMac

KC4 said:


> Cool thanks- I'll check it out - I'm assuming that I can somehow put a link for the image in the thread here on ehMac ...and anybody that wants to view it, merely has to click on the link and they will go to it? Not as efficient as it being stored here on ehMac, but it would be better than no access to the image at all.


Na even better:

All the images that I have posted here are from my drop box (including this one)








all you have to do is click the Insert Image button when replying and then paste the URL that you took from your drop box and blamo!

If you want to know more let me know happy to help explain


----------



## KC4

Woot! Thanks Trev! ..."Learn Something New Every Day!" ...and this is a good one!:clap:


----------



## MacDoc

PhotoBucket works well too

Image hosting, free photo sharing & video sharing at Photobucket it's free


----------



## screature

Ok here we go. Just to mix things up a bit, this time it is a Who Am I and I have run a noise filter on the image, so it is full size, you just have to figure out who it is. As we move forward I will reduce the amount of noise so you can see more clearly who it is.


----------



## KC4

MMMMM....lemme see (pinky to corner of mouth) It's looks like Dr. Evil!


----------



## screature

KC4 said:


> MMMMM....lemme see (pinky to corner of mouth) It's looks like Dr. Evil!


You might be inclined to think so, but in fact you would be wrong.


----------



## KC4

And he and his Mini Me have drugged me and tied my Super G-Fish fins back .....
and I...just ......have....to....maintain FOCUS....so ......I can ...Slip out of his EEEEEvil grasp and ....save the world....


----------



## KC4

MMMMM...It's Mr.Clean who has finally had to intervene at my house?


----------



## screature

KC4 said:


> MMMMM...It's Mr.Clean who has finally had to intervene at my house?


You clean missed the target with that shot.


----------



## DempsyMac

Robin Williams?


----------



## KC4

Steve Ballmer showing where the exits and washrooms are located?


----------



## Dr.G.

Mike Myers?


----------



## screature

Trevor Robertson said:


> Robin Williams?


Gadzooks man, Nooooo!!! Don't look now but someones's coming....


----------



## screature

KC4 said:


> Steve Ballmer showing where the exits and washrooms are located?


:lmao: :lmao: :lmao: No.


----------



## KC4

WHO? Pete Townsend! that's WHO!


----------



## DempsyMac

how a bout a hint?


----------



## screature

Dr.G. said:


> Mike Myers?


No but they may be distantly related....


----------



## screature

Here's a clear view.


----------



## Niteshooter

Kinda looks like Mini me


----------



## screature

KC4 said:


> WHO? Pete Townsend! that's WHO!


No Who members here.


----------



## Niteshooter

Dr No


----------



## Niteshooter

Tattoo from fantasy island....


----------



## KC4

Herve Villechaize

" Da PLANE, Da PLANE is coming"


----------



## screature

Niteshooter said:


> Kinda looks like Mini me


Oh KC4 you were so close earlier (my clue was too obscure I guess "You would be inclined to think so...") But Niteshooter gets the point!

MiniMe it is!!


----------



## KC4

:lmao: Good one Screature....and good zeroing in on the identity Niteshooter! I was...THIS...close....:lmao:


----------



## Niteshooter

Hi KC, if you have a photo qued up go ahead. I should be getting the fids sorted out before I head off to work. Plus I can't find that darn 'toaster' photo I was saving.....


----------



## KC4

Time for a Score update/correction:
(Thanks for keeping me on track players!)
Eggman .......1
SINC ............11.5
winwintoo.....7 
Ottawaman....13.5
Dr. G ............35.75
The Doug ....2
Screature .....19
Trevor ..........10
Bryanc ..........5
KC4 ..............18.75
jawknee ........1
smoothfonzo 4
The G3 man.. 1
Chris .............5
Danalicious... 1
ciaochiao ......7.5
Xiolo..............4.5
chimo.............11.5
DR Hannon.....2
chef-ryan........1
FeXL................3
Sonal..............3
hdh607 .........1
hhk.................1
Macfury...........9.5
Dreambird.......1
rondini.............1
Niteshooter.....1.5
Sharonmac......3.25

..and the rest of you......Dr. Evil: "Boo-frickety-hoo!"


----------



## KC4

Niteshooter said:


> Hi KC, if you have a photo qued up go ahead. I should be getting the fids sorted out before I head off to work. Plus I can't find that darn 'toaster' photo I was saving.....


Hah! I love to keep playing - but I have to exit, stage left, for awhile....

The floor's open for anyone who wants to post next!


----------



## Niteshooter

Ok hope this works.


----------



## KC4

The men's washroom door in a very tiny restaurant?


----------



## Niteshooter

KC4 said:


> The men's washroom door in a very tiny restaurant?


Tiny yes, restroom no.


----------



## Ottawaman

an ugly watch?


----------



## KC4

Is it a switch of some sort?


----------



## sharonmac09

GPS for the men who won't ask for directions? :lmao:


----------



## sharonmac09

metal detector?

Electronic directional gadget attached to the can for the guys to aim at?


----------



## Niteshooter

Ottawaman said:


> an ugly watch?


Hmm yes it is a watch. But what kind of watch or is this specific enough?


----------



## Niteshooter

Watch is correct but what kind of watch am I?


----------



## Niteshooter




----------



## Dr.G.

O-man the Magnificent does it again. Kudos, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

O-man the Magnificent has posted a picture of a bagel toaster ................. or at least he will post such a picture. We shall see.


----------



## Ottawaman

Ding, Ding, round whatever........


----------



## Dr.G.

It's the new Bagel-o-Matic, which slices, toasts and then puts cream cheese on to your bagels.


----------



## Dr.G.

From Wikipedia

The bagel is a bread product traditionally made of yeasted wheat dough in the form of a roughly hand-sized ring which is boiled in water and then baked. The result is a dense, chewy, doughy interior with a browned and sometimes crisp exterior. Bagels are often topped with seeds baked onto the outer crust with the most traditional being poppy or sesame seeds.

The two most prominent styles of traditional bagel in North America are the Montreal bagel and the New York-style bagel. The Montreal bagel contains malt and egg but no salt; it is boiled in honey-sweetened water before baking in a wood oven; and it is predominantly either of the poppy "black" or sesame "white" seeds variety. The New York bagel contains salt and malt and is also boiled prior to baking in a standard oven. The resulting New York bagel is puffy with a noticeable crust, while the Montreal bagel is smaller (though with a larger hole), chewier, and sweeter.


----------



## Ottawaman

Dr.G. said:


> It's the new Bagel-o-Matic, which slices, toasts and then puts cream cheese on to your bagels.


No, but you're in the right area.


----------



## Dr.G.

NYC24: History of the Bagel: The Hole Story


----------



## Dr.G.

You have the deluxe model that also makes the bagel dough. Cool.


----------



## Dr.G.

This is an off-shoot of the Tompson Bagel making machine.

Thompson Bagel Machine - History


----------



## Ottawaman

It doughsn't make bagels.


----------



## Dr.G.

True, since the actual making of bagels is done by hand. Everyone knows that. However, this machine can also make bread dough and ice cream as well. Very versitile.


----------



## Ottawaman

The machine has one mundane function and one unique function.


----------



## Dr.G.

The timer is the mundane function, and the creation of great treats is the unique function. For the record, I think of bagels as treats, along with candy and pizza.


----------



## SINC

A garlic press/chopper?


----------



## Ottawaman

Dr.G. said:


> The timer is the mundane function, and the creation of great treats is the unique function. For the record, I think of bagels as treats, along with candy and pizza.


I have no time for this guess.



SINC said:


> A garlic press/chopper?


This guess stinks


----------



## Ottawaman

More....


----------



## Dr.G.

It's a bagel toaster radio. Cool.


----------



## Ottawaman

Dr.G. said:


> It's a bagel toaster radio. Cool.


Dr. G. - I think you have BOD - Bagel Obsessive Disorder. 


No radio, no bagel.


----------



## Dr.G.

O-man, I am trying to overcome my Bagel Obsessive Disorder. Mea culpa.

Still, could that be a non-bagel speaker of some sort?


----------



## Dr.G.

Looks like a unique baby monitor.


----------



## Dr.G.

A scale of some sort?


----------



## Ottawaman

In the interest of clarity and fairness I should point out that it is a toaster, but what makes it unique?



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by Dr.G.
> It's a bagel *toaster *radio. Cool.
> Dr. G. - I think you have BOD - Bagel Obsessive Disorder.
> 
> 
> OM: No radio, no bagel.


----------



## Dr.G.

Thus, the mundane function is making toast, but the unique function is something else it might do?


----------



## Ottawaman

Dr.G. said:


> Thus, the mundane function is making toast, but the unique function is something else it might do?


Yes, but I caution you on the word else.


----------



## Dr.G.

Grilled cheese sandwiches?


----------



## Dr.G.

So, I was correct about the toaster part, but incorrect about all other functions.


----------



## Dr.G.

This is a good one, O-man.


----------



## Ottawaman

I am now having a bagel for breakfast(with Edam cheese) thanks to this thread.
Perhaps I also suffer from BOD?


----------



## Dr.G.

Does it pop the toast out in a special manner? Or spread something on the toast in some manner?


----------



## Dr.G.

"Perhaps I also suffer from BOD?" Welcome to the club.


----------



## Ottawaman

Dr.G. said:


> Does it pop the toast out in a special manner? Or spread something on the toast in some manner?


Yes.



> 42˚ , 5.2 N , set angle and force to exactly hit your plate


----------



## Dr.G.

Cool. That was a lucky guess on my part. Never heard of such a thing. Good one, O-man. You come by the "Magnificent" part correctly.


----------



## Ottawaman

I offer a 21 toaster salute as thanks.

Gizmodo - The "Moaster" is the Highest Popping Toaster in the World - Moaster


The Highest Popping Toaster in the World


----------



## Dr.G.

Merci, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Here is my pic.


----------



## Ottawaman

Bagel slicer?


----------



## sharonmac09

Is a marine animal? Looks like a dolphin's tail.


----------



## Dr.G.

O-man the Magnificent got it again ..................... wait ............ a bagel slicer??? No way, Jose.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sharon, there is something fishy with that incorrect speculation.


----------



## Dr.G.

For the record, I do know that a dolphin is not a fish, but rather a mammal.


----------



## Ottawaman

Is it modern art? It looks like a metal sculpture of pouty lips.


----------



## Dr.G.

O-man, that is one high popping toaster.


----------



## sharonmac09

Good morning, Dr. G

Is it metal?


----------



## Dr.G.

Not art or sculpture, but this item might be found at an art gallery.


----------



## Dr.G.

Yes, it is mainly made of metal.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Sharon. Care for a bagel?


----------



## sharonmac09

Is the bagel cinnamon raison?

Is it a pull mechanism?


----------



## SINC

Is is a scraper?


----------



## sharonmac09

Is the item now on the market?


----------



## MacDoc

Corkscrew???


----------



## Dr.G.

Sharon, yes, it is some form of a pull mechanism, and is on the market today.


----------



## Dr.G.

MacDoc the Magnificent got it 100% ......... not sure how, but he did it. Kudos, mon ami.

Pisces Corkscrew, amazing fish corkscrew, multilever, "lazy tongs" hinged lattice corkscrew. for Sale


----------



## sharonmac09

sharonmac09 said:


> Is it a pull mechanism?


Hey, I think MacDoc got this brilliant clue from me!


----------



## Dr.G.

True, Sharon, but I had not given you your feedback yet.


----------



## MacDoc




----------



## Dr.G.

Are those two phone jacks in the center of the picture?


----------



## Ottawaman

Jet engine?


----------



## MacDoc

Yes but the devil is in the detail. History comes to mind.


----------



## sharonmac09

surge protecter power strip?


----------



## Dr.G.

Avro Arrow?


----------



## MacDoc

I wish I was there for THAT photo but not a bad guess......


----------



## sharonmac09

something related to Graham Bell aeronautics?


----------



## MacDoc

Much more current but not flying now....and I''ve been in it 










Ottawaman is hot on the trail//..


----------



## Dr.G.

MacDoc, use the quote function so we know to which speculation you comment upon. Merci, mon ami.


----------



## Ottawaman

F 14


----------



## MacDoc

I wish I'd been in one of those.


----------



## Ottawaman

Concorde?


----------



## Dr.G.

F-16?


----------



## MacDoc

Bingo










Last flight of the Concorde out of Toronto...

A Bday present was a ride out over the Atlantic at 2200kph


----------



## Dr.G.

This is why we call him O-man the Magnificent. Kudos, once again , O-man.


----------



## MacDoc

Took this as it took off for the last time from Toronto.


----------



## sharonmac09

Magnificent picture, MacDoc!


----------



## Dr.G.

sharonmac09 said:


> Magnificent picture, MacDoc!


I agree. The Concorde had some great toasters on it for most of its lifetime.


----------



## MacDoc

Damn thing was moving so fast could not frame it/focus and track all at once and of course it was almost straight overhead and very very loud......more luck than brains I got most of it with my slowish camera.

Hundreds of people turned out.

I still remember the big rushof acceleration pinnning me in the seat as it took off when I got my ride....one gets very drunk at 60,000 feet and free booze 

This is what it looked like out the tiny windows.....


British Airways Concorde

You could see the curve of the earth.


----------



## Ottawaman

Wai?


----------



## Dr.G.

A chafing dish?


----------



## Dr.G.

Mini BBQ?


----------



## Dr.G.

Mini beer keg holder/dispenser?


----------



## Ottawaman

Dr.G. said:


> A chafing dish?


That answer rubs me the wrong way


----------



## Ottawaman

Dr.G. said:


> Mini BBQ?


Yes



Dr.G. said:


> Mini beer keg holder/dispenser?


 used to be


----------



## Dr.G.

Ottawaman said:


> That answer rubs me the wrong way


Good one, O-man. :lmao:


----------



## sharonmac09

insulated beer cooler?


----------



## MacDoc

Some sort of warmer?


----------



## Dr.G.

Again, that was just a lucky guess, since I never heard of such a thing.


----------



## sharonmac09

sharonmac09 said:


> insulated beer cooler?


I'm too slow for these experienced posters!


----------



## Ottawaman

sharonmac09 said:


> I'm too slow for these experienced posters!


Perhaps they know alot about beer paraphernalia ?


----------



## Dr.G.

sharonmac09 said:


> I'm too slow for these experienced posters!


Sharon, I am too stupid for these fancy pics. My best guess was the nose of the dog.


----------



## Dr.G.

Here goes .................


----------



## MacDoc

sex toy control?


----------



## Dr.G.

No, MacDoc. Remember, this is a family thread.


----------



## FeXL

Volume control.


----------



## Ottawaman

Perfume atomizer?


----------



## Dr.G.

FeXL said:


> Volume control.


 Sorry, but no.


----------



## FeXL

Speed control.


----------



## Dr.G.

Ottawaman said:


> Perfume atomizer?


That guess does not pass the smell test, O-man.


----------



## Dr.G.

FeXL said:


> Speed control.


That guess will just slow you down on the eventual accurate guess.


----------



## Dr.G.

I need to take my dogs out soon, so here is a bit more of the whole thing.


----------



## FeXL

Too small to be a toaster.

On/off switch of some sort?


----------



## Dr.G.

There is an off/on switch, but that is not this things main function.


----------



## Dr.G.

Nothing to do with a toaster.


----------



## Dr.G.

These are good sellers to parents with children, especially around Christmas time.


----------



## Dr.G.

...


----------



## FeXL

Power converter?


----------



## Dr.G.

You are on the right path, FeXL, but not a power converter.


----------



## FeXL

Arrgggggg! <sound of frustration> 

Remote control?


----------



## Dr.G.

Not a remote control.


----------



## Dr.G.

Here is the whole thing. At first glance, I did not know what it was. I think that the company that is selling this thing misnamed it.


----------



## FeXL

Dr.G., I am at a loss. 

Sorry, I must get to the studio to set up for a boudoir session this morning.

Always a pleasure.


----------



## Dr.G.

Take care, mon ami. I was at a loss myself when I first looked at the pic.


----------



## sharonmac09

flashlight?


----------



## KC4

An automotive reading light?


----------



## sharonmac09

Kim, I think we got it. The other guys were clueless! :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Sorry, nothing to do with light, although what it does may be used with some sources of light.


----------



## Dr.G.

This item sells for $29.99 at Sears.


----------



## sharonmac09

I cheated! Found this googling. 

Koolatron 12V Battery Saver – Car Battery Saver – Automotive Accessory


----------



## Dr.G.

Battery Saver : Sears Canada

Thar she be, Sharon. Kudos on your correct speculation.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sharon, it is not really cheating. Other than coming to my home and threatening one of my doxies, everything is fair game. Of course, if you threatened one of my doxies the other six would bring you down and that would be that. They are all killers ............... when they are threatened .............. and when they are awake.


----------



## Dr.G.

Here is our #1 attack doxie. Bring her down and you have a chance to survive, since she is our "take no prisoners" and "death before dishonor" doxie.


----------



## sharonmac09

Aw, geez, Marc-they are adorable killers. What are their names?


----------



## KC4

sharonmac09 said:


> I cheated! Found this googling.
> 
> Koolatron 12V Battery Saver – Car Battery Saver – Automotive Accessory


Hahah! Quick and skilled googling is part of the skill sets required to solve some of these puzzles - not cheating at all! 

Good puzzle Dr. G and good googling Sharonmac!


----------



## Dr.G.

Casey, Rosie, Huck and Figgy Duff are the four in the pic. Rosie is the single pic. We sold her to a company who trains guard dogs here in NL. She actually is used to guard the guard dogs, mostly German Sheps, Dobermans and Rotweillers. She nearly killed a Rotweiller that tried to drink some water out of her bowl.

Sharon, these are doxies from the first litter. Pics of the doxies from the second litter scare children, so I did not post them here in this thread.


----------



## sharonmac09

Marc, I didn't realize the doxies are natural guard dogs. That explains why my sister-in-law's dachshund was protective of her. You're right, they are only adorable if they are not protecting you or their territory. But still, the pictures made my heart melt.


----------



## Dr.G.

sharonmac09 said:


> Marc, I didn't realize the doxies are natural guard dogs. That explains why my sister-in-law's dachshund was protective of her. You're right, they are only adorable if they are not protecting you or their territory. But still, the pictures made my heart melt.


Yes, dachshunds will fight to the death to protect their territory. Many a robber has had to shoot off doxies upon being attacked by these vicious dogs ................. and thus alerting the neighbors that something is up next door.


----------



## KC4

Whatami?


----------



## SINC

Plastic glasses stacked upon each other?


----------



## sharonmac09

is it plastic or copper?


----------



## KC4

SINC said:


> Plastic glasses stacked upon each other?


I can see right through your guess and it's incorrect.


----------



## KC4

sharonmac09 said:


> is it plastic or copper?


Neither!


----------



## sharonmac09

Is it mechanical?


----------



## SINC

Is it glass?


----------



## sharonmac09

springs?


----------



## KC4

sharonmac09 said:


> Is it mechanical?


No mechanics required, thankfully. 


SINC said:


> Is it glass?


I hate to shatter your optimism, but nope. 


sharonmac09 said:


> springs?


Spring has Sprung - but not in this image!


----------



## sharonmac09

So it doesn't stretch out like a flex pipe?


----------



## sharonmac09

Is this something that is used indoors or outdoors?


----------



## KC4

sharonmac09 said:


> So it doesn't stretch out like a flex pipe?


That guess is a real stretch but doesn't reach the target! But you might have to stretch to reach these.


----------



## KC4

sharonmac09 said:


> Is this something that is used indoors or outdoors?


Yes! 

But mostly indoors.


----------



## Dr.G.

Is it some form of lighting fixture? Or an LED lighting element?


----------



## Dr.G.

Is electricity involved in any way?


----------



## Dr.G.

Does this thing have a specific use, or is it just part of something else that has a specific function?


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Is it some form of lighting fixture? Or an LED lighting element?


Aluminum...but not illuminating. 


Dr.G. said:


> Is electricity involved in any way?


No, that would be a SHOCKER!


----------



## Dr.G.

Is is some form of bug zapper?


----------



## Dr.G.

Is heat involved in any way?


----------



## Dr.G.

Is sound a part of this thing, as in chimes or a stringed musical instrument?


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Is is some form of bug zapper?


Zap that guess!


Dr.G. said:


> Is heat involved in any way?


No calor but picante, si!


Dr.G. said:


> Is sound a part of this thing, as in chimes or a stringed musical instrument?


Doesn't chime, has no strings attached but does shake.


----------



## KC4

Sorry about the slightly SHAKY image!


----------



## Dr.G.

Are hot liquids invovled?


----------



## Dr.G.

Would this thing be too hot to touch?


----------



## Dr.G.

Might this be a thermos?


----------



## Dr.G.

Is this thing bigger than a shoebox?


----------



## Dr.G.

Does some form of foam come out of this thing?


----------



## Dr.G.

By foam, I mean something either like shaving cream or whipped cream.


----------



## sharonmac09

Is it used to shake double martinis?


----------



## Dr.G.

I was thinking of that too, Sharon, but was thrown by the "picante" (i.e., hot) word in Spanish.


----------



## sharonmac09

Capachino (spelling unknown)-creamy coffee?


----------



## Dr.G.

Cappuccino makes sense as well. We shall see.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Are hot liquids invovled?


Not directly, but certainly indirectly. 



Dr.G. said:


> Would this thing be too hot to touch?


Nope, but touching it too much might get you in hot water with your physician.



Dr.G. said:


> Might this be a thermos?


No, it might not be.



Dr.G. said:


> Does some form of foam come out of this thing?


There might be some foaming at the mouth nearby - but not out of this thing. 


Dr.G. said:


> By foam, I mean something either like shaving cream or whipped cream.


That guess is whipped. No.



sharonmac09 said:


> Is it used to shake double martinis?


No, but alcohol could also be near. 


Dr.G. said:


> I was thinking of that too, Sharon, but was thrown by the "picante" (i.e., hot) word in Spanish.


There's hot, and then there's hot.........


sharonmac09 said:


> Capachino (spelling unknown)-creamy coffee?


MMMMMmmmmm, cappuccino .....but sadly, no. 


Dr.G. said:


> Cappuccino makes sense as well. We shall see.


But we didn't see. Pass it around.


----------



## Dr.G.

Might this be some form of ................... how shall I put it .................... female erotic instrument?


----------



## Dr.G.

To be honest, I am not sure if something that vibrates might be considered "shaking". We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Have to go take my dogs out for a walk, so I guess someone else will have to guess this thing. Bon chance, mes amis.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Might this be some form of ................... how shall I put it .................... female erotic instrument?


:lmao::lmao:My clues may be FULL of innuendo....but no, this is nothing that couldn't be shown on the family channel. 


Dr.G. said:


> To be honest, I am not sure if something that vibrates might be considered "shaking". We shall see.


It certainly shakes, but doesn't vibrate. 

Yes, good idea to go for a walk to shake out those legs and keep the ol' Blood Pressure down.

I'm off on a grocery shopping trip myself...cooking dinner for 8 tonight....


----------



## sharonmac09

Dr.G. said:


> Might this be some form of ................... how shall I put it .................... female erotic instrument?


:lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## sharonmac09

KC4 said:


> :lmao::lmao:My clues may be FULL of innuendo....but no, this is nothing that couldn't be shown on the family channel.
> 
> It certainly shakes, but doesn't vibrate.
> 
> Yes, good idea to go for a walk to shake out those legs and keep the ol' Blood Pressure down.
> I


No es un instrumento que vibra but it shakes and heat is involved. mmmmmmmmm.

An uneven heater with fan?

Aarrgg!


----------



## KC4

:lmao:


sharonmac09 said:


> No es un instrumento que vibra but it shakes and heat is involved. mmmmmmmmm.
> 
> An uneven heater with fan?
> 
> Aarrgg!


hahahah! Nope - keep shaking! There are lots of spicy clues to use.


----------



## Dr.G.

A pepper shaker or a spice shaker?


----------



## Dr.G.

Salt and pepper shaker?


----------



## sharonmac09

is it food related?


----------



## Dr.G.

Is exercise involved? Might these be weights of some sort?


----------



## sharonmac09

Dr.G. said:


> Is exercise involved? Might these be weights of some sort?


Do they shake? Maybe they're too heavy for ya!


----------



## Dr.G.

Sharon, I am stumped. I can't figure out her cryptic clues. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Might it be part of a piece of medical equipment? Such as something which holds frozen blood or is used as a device to separate blood?


----------



## Dr.G.

Might it be something to mix paint?


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Salt and pepper shaker?


That's IT! :clap:"Hot" as in spicy pepper....salt as in raise your blood pressure....hee hee


----------



## Dr.G.

This time, I made an educated guess re the spice and blood pressure. Just about to have supper. Will post something later. Paix.


----------



## sharonmac09

Oh my God, you're good, Kim. Geez. :clap::clap:


----------



## screature

I have been away the whole week-end. Spring is here and our property will not wait tending to, not even for ehMac!! Could we have a score update please? Want to see how far I have fallen behind.


----------



## ciaochiao

*No wonder!!*

Screature, YOU will never, ever fall behind. You are WAYYYYY too smart. I have no idea as to the scores because if I look, i'll just get so dejected by the likes of you, Dr. G, and KC4!! So go ahead, post the scores and I won't look.....are you posting yet??:lmao:
CC


----------



## Dr.G.

Have to call it a night, so there is no sense in my posting a new pic. Someone may take my place and I shall post a pic tomorrow. Paix, mes amis. Bon chance.


----------



## FeXL

I'll have another go, then:


----------



## SINC

An Alaskan King Crab Leg?


----------



## sharonmac09

lobster?


----------



## KC4

Is it Squidwerd?


----------



## Sonal

Conch.


----------



## KC4

*We briefly interrupt this game for a score update and a message from our sponsor....*

Time for a Score update/correction:
(Thanks for keeping me on track players!)
Eggman .......1
SINC ............11.5
winwintoo.....7 
Ottawaman....15.5
Dr. G ............38.75
The Doug ....2
Screature .....19
Trevor ..........10
Bryanc ..........5
KC4 ..............18.75
jawknee ........1
smoothfonzo 4
The G3 man.. 1
Chris .............5
Danalicious... 1
ciaochiao ......7.5
Xiolo..............4.5
chimo.............11.5
DR Hannon.....2
chef-ryan........1
FeXL................3
Sonal..............3
hdh607 .........1
hhk.................1
Macfury...........9.5
Dreambird.......1
rondini.............1
Niteshooter.....1.5
Sharonmac......4.25
and new to scoreboard....(fanfare...fanfare...etc...)

MacDoc..............1!

..and the rest of you......you must be feeling all shook up? 
__________________


----------



## FeXL

SINC said:


> An Alaskan King Crab Leg?





sharonmac09 said:


> lobster?


Not decapod...



Sonal said:


> Conch.


Nor gastropod.



KC4 said:


> Is it Squidwerd?


Nor a cartoon character (had to Google that one, KC  ).


----------



## ciaochiao

*is it....*

not any of those pods huh? OK, is it a copepod? It's obviously (?) an ocean/sea-o-pod right? No? Yes? 

As for Squidwerd - :lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao: Good one KC4!!

We are anxiously awaiting to 'SEA' your answer....hehehehe!!
CC


----------



## FeXL

Nope, neither a copepod or a "ocean/sea-o-pod".

This is to be found on land, not on/in water.


----------



## ciaochiao

*Oh, it's....*

Ahhh, it's one of those....a land-o-pod!

OK, is it....an earthworm?


----------



## ciaochiao

*one guess rule*

sticking to my own anal one guess per post rule,  is it in Kingdom Animalia?


----------



## ciaochiao

*then...*

And if it is, is it from phylum chordata?


----------



## FeXL

You're 1 for 3.

No on earthworm, yes on Animalia, no on Chordata.


----------



## KC4

Hahahha! Quit with the latin you guys!! 

Is it a snail or slug?


----------



## sharonmac09

> And if it is, is it from phylum chordata?


Where did you get this from? You actually made me look it up and read it. Its about this rod that stiffens vertebrates as they grow. I didn't know you consider it as food! 

And its what!!


----------



## FeXL

KC4 said:


> Hahahha! Quit with the latin you guys!!
> 
> Is it a snail or slug?


Asked and answered  (Nor gastropod). 

sharonmac09, you are a chordate (including all, but not limited to, vertebrates).


----------



## KC4

Is it a BIRD?


----------



## sharonmac09

oh oh oh! Its crab flavoured pollock!!


----------



## FeXL

KC4 said:


> Is it a BIRD?


Nope, no backbone on this one.



sharonmac09 said:


> oh oh oh! Its crab flavoured pollock!!


No. Remember, it's a "land-o-pod".

Perhaps a bit more detail:


----------



## KC4

Is it an insect?


----------



## Dr.G.

A butterfly?


----------



## Dr.G.

Or a moth?


----------



## FeXL

KC4 said:


> Is it an insect?


No. However, you are getting warm.

Dr.G., not an insect.


----------



## sharonmac09

Is it edible?


----------



## KC4

Chilopoda - a bug but not an insect - 

Say, a Centipede?


----------



## FeXL

sharonmac09 said:


> Is it edible?


I'm assuming you mean by humans.

In some societies I understand it is. Not commonplace in North America.


----------



## sharonmac09

Aren't all creepy crawlies and flyers insects?


----------



## FeXL

KC4 said:


> Chilopoda - a bug but not an insect -
> 
> Say, a Centipede?


Ah, on the right track now.

Not so leggy.


----------



## sharonmac09

tarantula?


----------



## FeXL

sharonmac09 said:


> Aren't all creepy crawlies and flyers insects?


No. Technically speaking, insects have six legs.


----------



## KC4

Spider?


----------



## FeXL

sharonmac09 said:


> tarantula?


I'm going to give this one to you, sharon, just because there are probably a million different kinds. It's not a tarantula but it is a spider. I believe it's called a crab spider, she lived outside our front door on a patch of daisies all last summer.

Congrats!


----------



## KC4

YES! I was just going to say Golden Rod Spider - member of the Crab Spider family!

Good one FeXL and Sharonmac!:clap:


----------



## KC4

Golden Rod Spider
goldenrod spider


----------



## FeXL

KC4 said:


> Golden Rod Spider
> goldenrod spider


Well, there ya go! Kewl. Never saw one before last year. Thx, KC!

She was tough to photograph. First of all, I don't have a macro lens, ended up putting an extender on one of my portrait lenses. Secondly, it was difficult because it was white on white (great camo, though) and no way to really separate the two to create contrast between subject & background-you lit one, you lit the other. I ended up with some mediocre images but nothing I'm real proud of.

Maybe some of her little ones will be back this year & I'll try again. She just disappeared one day last fall after greeting us all summer long.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cool pic, and great guess, Sharon. Kudos.


----------



## sharonmac09

I don't think I deserve this one guys. Give it to Kim!


----------



## DempsyMac

I have one ready if no one minds


----------



## Dr.G.

I don't object ................ is it a toaster?


----------



## DempsyMac

well with Dr. G's blessing.

Here you go (not a Toaster)


----------



## FeXL

Part of an insect?


----------



## KC4

Tarantula leg?


----------



## DempsyMac

FeXL said:


> Part of an insect?


yes the goal here though is what is the insect


----------



## DempsyMac

KC4 said:


> Tarantula leg?


that is no leg


----------



## KC4

sharonmac09 said:


> I don't think I deserve this one guys. Give it to Kim!


Nope - you were first with the Arachnid guess.....you get the point! (Thanks anyways!)


----------



## FeXL

Antenna?


----------



## KC4

Ant-ennna?


----------



## Dr.G.

The on/off switch of a toaster?


----------



## FeXL

Stick insect?


----------



## DempsyMac

FeXL said:


> Antenna?


that answer is not getting any reception



KC4 said:


> Ant-ennna?


an ant, yumm



Dr.G. said:


> The on/off switch of a toaster?


that guess is way more off then on



FeXL said:


> Stick insect?


this is no stick


Okay SYNC and KC4 you are way better at this smart answer thing then me, from now on it is yes or no from me :yawn:


----------



## sharonmac09

is it a black and red insect or arachnid?


----------



## DempsyMac

sharonmac09 said:


> is it a black and red insect or arachnid?


no spider here.

Red yes

Moving forward:


----------



## FeXL

Local (as in Canadian)?


----------



## Sonal

Praying mantis.


----------



## FeXL

Dragonfly abdomen?


----------



## DempsyMac

FeXL said:


> Local (as in Canadian)?


My backyard


Sonal said:


> Praying mantis.


close


FeXL said:


> Dragonfly abdomen?


DING DING DING FeXL you get the point!


----------



## FeXL

I actually stopped & paid attention to the clues.  

Not a leg, not an antenna, but insect. It was the first thing that came to mind. I knew I had seen that type of segmentation somewhere but just needed the push in the right direction.

OK, all of the images I've shown on this thread I've taken myself. Getting harder to find stuff that's not identifiable. Let's try this:


----------



## KC4

Crane Cab?


----------



## FeXL

Cab, yes, crane, no.


----------



## KC4

Fishing trawler?


----------



## DempsyMac

one of those big cat trucks?

Like the ones that you see in the Oil Sands.


----------



## FeXL

KC4 said:


> Fishing trawler?


No nibbles here.



Trevor Robertson said:


> one of those big cat trucks?
> 
> Like the ones that you see in the Oil Sands.


I don't hear any purring.


----------



## KC4

Is it a boat of any kind?
Say...a TUG boat?


----------



## FeXL

KC4 said:


> Is it a boat of any kind?
> Say...a TUG boat?


No boats here, I think you're just pulling my chain.


----------



## KC4

Train engine?


----------



## MacDoc

Caboose?


----------



## FeXL

KC4 said:


> Train engine?





MacDoc said:


> Caboose?


Neither of these is on the right track.


----------



## MacDoc

Overhead crane cab?


----------



## FeXL

MacDoc said:


> Overhead crane cab?


That answer is pie in the sky.


----------



## FeXL

Bring 'er forward:


----------



## sharonmac09

Looks like one of those prehistoric beasts/trucks that rumble across the oil sands?


----------



## FeXL

Trevor guessed the same thing earlier, no joy.


----------



## sharonmac09

Geez, I gotta pay attention.

Ok, how about ummm-is it a vehicle?


----------



## FeXL

sharonmac09 said:


> Geez, I gotta pay attention.


S'okay. 



sharonmac09 said:


> Ok, how about ummm-is it a vehicle?


Yes.


----------



## KC4

Is it an earth moving machine?


----------



## MacDoc

Dragline?


----------



## sharonmac09

A harvester?


----------



## sharonmac09

one of those underground mining machinery-vehicles?


----------



## FeXL

KC4 said:


> Is it an earth moving machine?





MacDoc said:


> Dragline?





sharonmac09 said:


> A harvester?





sharonmac09 said:


> one of those underground mining machinery-vehicles?


These guesses don't move me, earthlings.


----------



## FeXL

OK, I've gotta bail here pretty quick.

Woof!


----------



## KC4

It's the Dog house on a drilling rig!


----------



## Dr.G.

A truck hauling doxie dog houses?


----------



## Dr.G.

The purple truck was actually delivering toasters, but that would have been too obvious a guess.


----------



## FeXL

KC4 said:


> It's the Dog house on a drilling rig!


<says to self, gotta work on giving better clues...>



Dr.G. said:


> A truck hauling doxie dog houses?


You're both barking UP the wrong tree.


----------



## sharonmac09

Is it mining related?


----------



## KC4

Forestry related?

A log boom?


----------



## FeXL

sharonmac09 said:


> Is it mining related?


No.



KC4 said:


> Forestry related?
> 
> A log boom?


Sometimes can be forestry related, but not in this case.


----------



## FeXL

I'll be gone for a few hours, sorry. Soccer photo time.


----------



## KC4

A Fire watch tower?


----------



## sharonmac09

KC4 said:


> A Fire watch tower?


I think you got it, Kim!


----------



## KC4

sharonmac09 said:


> I think you got it, Kim!


In the words of a famous ehMac Dr., "We shall see".


----------



## Dr.G.

Actually, it is "We shall see what we shall see when we see it". Bon chance, mes amis.


----------



## FeXL

KC4 said:


> A Fire watch tower?


No, sorry.

'Kay, let me review some of my obviously not very good clues.

"These guesses don't move me, earthlings." As in you are bound to the earth but possibly not me.

"Woof!" Hint here, as in nickname of the object, think breed.

"You're both barking UP the wrong tree." barking & UP are keywords here, ties in with nickname & not being earthbound.


----------



## chimo

Labrador helicopter?


----------



## sharonmac09

delete please


----------



## sharonmac09

double delete please!


----------



## FeXL

chimo said:


> Labrador helicopter?


Labrador, no. Helicopter, yes.


----------



## KC4

A car carrier/tow truck called a Retriever.


----------



## KC4

the cab of a Retriever Helicopter?


----------



## FeXL

KC4 said:


> the cab of a Retriever Helicopter?


Not a retriever.

However, both you & chimo are on the right track.

I took the image at a Canadian airshow last year.


----------



## chimo

schweizer?


----------



## KC4

Westland?


----------



## Dr.G.

Chinook? With parts falling out of the helicopter ...............


----------



## sharonmac09

Alaskan chopper?


----------



## FeXL

No joy, folks.

Last photo. Make of her what you will:


----------



## sharonmac09

Pluto! 

Hound chopper?


----------



## Dr.G.

A Huey. Pride of the War in Vietnam.

YouTube - VIETNAM HUEY 205


----------



## FeXL

sharonmac09 said:


> Pluto!
> 
> Hound chopper?


 Sorry, Sharon, neither nor.



Dr.G. said:


> A Huey. Pride of the War in Vietnam.


Well Dr.G., we're slowly wearing it down. It's not a Huey, but they are both made by Bell.

Currently used by the CAF, built in Mirabel, QC in the '90s.

Can't give anything more without giving it all away.


----------



## sharonmac09

Aaahhhh, how about Airedales helicopters?


----------



## ciaochiao

*Chop away*

Wow you guys, I don't even know how you guessed helicopter from that 1st pic! To me, it looks like the helicopter that flew over the jungle in Apocalypse now with Wagner's music blaring and Robert Duvall's character, glaring! I had no idea there were that many choppers out there. Ok, i'm out on this pic but shall await the proper id of the machine...you guys keep 'chopping away' at the answer...
CC


----------



## chimo

Griffin? (but that's an eagle-lion combo )


----------



## sharonmac09

chimo said:


> Griffin? (but that's an eagle-lion combo )


Chimo, you got it. Griffon (not Griffin) is a type of dog. Congrats! I hope this is the right answer. Whewee! :clap::clap::lmao::lmao:


----------



## FeXL

I had almost lost hope, chimo, good for you.

Yes, CH-146 Griffon (with an "o").

Well done!


----------



## Dr.G.

"To me, it looks like the helicopter that flew over the jungle in Apocalypse now with Wagner's music blaring and Robert Duvall's character, glaring!" That was a Huey. This was also why, as a pacifist, I refused to be a combat soldier in Vietnam. I was a Conscientious Objector and was drafted as a para-medic.

YouTube - Apocalypse Now - Helicopter Attack- Kilgore


----------



## ciaochiao

*choice*



Dr.G. said:


> "To me, it looks like the helicopter that flew over the jungle in Apocalypse now with Wagner's music blaring and Robert Duvall's character, glaring!" That was a Huey. This was also why, as a pacifist, I refused to be a combat soldier in Vietnam. I was a Conscientious Objector and was drafted as a para-medic.
> 
> YouTube - Apocalypse Now - Helicopter Attack- Kilgore


Thanks for the link and lessons Dr. G - always the educator. I didn't realize that they gave an option as to what position one could take on as a soldier? Especially during that war. There was so much controversy surrounding the entire thing. Many horrid memories still remain as if they were just yesterday. I'm sorry you had to see any combat or field service at all. That's one of the reasons i hesitated moving to San Diego while all three of my kids were even younger. had we made the transition to citizen, i was petrified that my kids could be drafted. I'm not necessarily 'anti-war' but have certainly not been supportive of the recent ones. 

OK, OK, NEXT PICTURE PLEASE? AND THANK YOU!
CC


----------



## Dr.G.

"Thanks for the link and lessons Dr. G - always the educator. I didn't realize that they gave an option as to what position one could take on as a soldier?" There is no option, Vicki, or at least there was none back then. I applied for the Conscientious Objector status, to work stateside in a rural or inner-city school, or in a VA hospital. I was given a non-combatant military service qualification. Thus, I was to be trained as a soldier, but as a para-medic with no weapons training. That was fine with me, so long as I did not have to kill people. I was drafted, but never called up for active service. In all honesty, I would not have survived in Vietnam.


----------



## sharonmac09

Dr.G. said:


> "To me, it looks like the helicopter that flew over the jungle in Apocalypse now with Wagner's music blaring and Robert Duvall's character, glaring!" That was a Huey. This was also why, as a pacifist, I refused to be a combat soldier in Vietnam. I was a Conscientious Objector and was drafted as a para-medic.
> 
> YouTube - Apocalypse Now - Helicopter Attack- Kilgore


I, too, didn't realize the young American men during the Vietnam era had an option. Still learning new things from you Doc! My Dad who's a retired principal also can't turn off the teaching mode.


----------



## sharonmac09

Dr.G. said:


> "Thanks for the link and lessons Dr. G - always the educator. I didn't realize that they gave an option as to what position one could take on as a soldier?" There is no option, Vicki, or at least there was none back then. I applied for the Conscientious Objector status, to work stateside in a rural or inner-city school, or in a VA hospital. I was given a non-combatant military service qualification. Thus, I was to be trained as a soldier, but as a para-medic with no weapons training. That was fine with me, so long as I did not have to kill people. I was drafted, but never called up for active service. In all honesty, I would not have survived in Vietnam.


Wow, Marc, this is deep. I'm glad you were never called for active service. We, your wife and your students wouldn't have had the pleasure of meeting such a fine person.


----------



## Dr.G.

"I, too, didn't realize the young American men during the Vietnam era had an option." This was NOT an option. Had my objection been denied, I would have faced the decision to go to Vietnam as a combat soldier or to go to jail. Options imply choice, but the draft said that you went or you go to jail.


----------



## ciaochiao

*Second that!*

I second that statement by Sharonmac. I am glad you didn't have to see active service for other reasons as well Dr. G. I have a few friends who did serve and the aftermath is unacceptable. My best friend from high school also served in Bosnia for the Cdn military and he suffers terribly from PTSD. At that time, they didn't 'understand' or recognize the disorder and thus, there was nothing in place for the soldiers upon return. There still is no adequate treatment or preparation for what a person sees in war. I'm very upset with the status quo of our own Cdn military right now. it really distresses me each time i turn on the news, read the paper, or just open my eye (I've only got one :lmao. There's no escape from the nightmares wars bring to anyone, the delivered or deliverer. I wish that wars were still fought as they were in ancient days: the leaders proceeding before his army, then we wouldn't have the Ivory Tower inhabitants flippantly offering services they never have to personally provide. OK Sharon, THAT was a rant.

MR. PICTURE PLEASE! AND THANK YOU!
CC


----------



## Dr.G.

"Wow, Marc, this is deep. I'm glad you were never called for active service. We, your wife and your students wouldn't have had the pleasure of meeting such a fine person." Thank you. I truly feel that I would not have come out of Vietnam alive.

Now, back to our regular show of "What am I????????" brought to you by those fine folks who build the Huey helicopters, and the folks at The Danish Den of Doxies, makers of fine Danish Cheese, Furniture and Dachshunds.


----------



## ciaochiao

*yummmmmm*

Yummmm, me like Danish cheese. I thought you'd be giving a pic of food Dr. G!! Oh, i guess we need KC4 for the food pics! SOMEONE POST A PICTURE PLEASE! I'M GOING NUTSO HERE.....
Thank you!
CC


----------



## sharonmac09

This item was extremely commonplace before the 1970s. It is now making a comeback!
Bon Voyage, Baby Boomers!

View attachment 8855


----------



## Ottawaman

Cloth diaper?


----------



## sharonmac09

Ottawaman said:


> Cloth diaper?


Right era, but not a stinky cloth.


----------



## ciaochiao

*is it...*

Are they felt sheets/flannel sheets? That the baby will eventually pee on anyway:lmao:


----------



## sharonmac09

ciaochiao said:


> Are they felt sheets/flannel sheets? That the baby will eventually pee on anyway:lmao:


Sorry Vickie, you can't sleep on it-you'll be howling MOMMMMY!


----------



## KC4

Is it made of cloth?


----------



## sharonmac09

KC4 said:


> Is it made of cloth?


Nope, but you can snap the cloth nearby.

Bringing the image forward

View attachment 8870


----------



## screature

Bidet?


----------



## DempsyMac

a cut tile?


----------



## sharonmac09

screature said:


> Bidet?


:lmao::lmao: Perish that thought.


----------



## sharonmac09

Trevor Robertson said:


> a cut tile?


No tiles


----------



## KC4

Is it made of plastic?


----------



## sharonmac09

KC4 said:


> Is it made of plastic?


No plastic components as they would break.


----------



## KC4

Is this made of paper? - i.e. those nasty crispy sheets of toilet paper! 

I'm verrrry glad that I don't see those around anymore. They really CHAPPED (chafed) my butt!

Whomever the cheap- a$$ person was who invented those needs to be force fed a bucket of scotch bonnet peppers and then left in an outhouse with a stack of his invention. beejacon


----------



## DempsyMac

any chance that we could see a bit more of it?


----------



## sharonmac09

Ok, a bit more

View attachment 8873


----------



## sharonmac09

KC4 said:


> Is this made of paper? - i.e. those nasty crispy sheets of toilet paper!
> 
> I'm verrrry glad that I don't see those around anymore. They really CHAPPED (chafed) my butt!
> 
> Whomever the cheap- a$$ person was who invented those needs to be force fed a bucket of scotch bonnet peppers and then left in an outhouse with a stack of his invention. beejacon


:lmao::lmao::clap::clap: Ha, ha, I don't remember those nasty wiper paper. No paper 
since it would fall apart!


----------



## KC4

sharonmac09 said:


> :lmao::lmao::clap::clap: Ha, ha, I don't remember those nasty wiper paper. No paper
> since it would fall apart!


Well good that you don't remember them - you haven't had the misfortune of being traumatized by the crispy little folded squares. 

Is it made of metal?


----------



## sharonmac09

KC4 said:


> Well good that you don't remember them - you haven't had the misfortune of being traumatized by the crispy little folded squares.
> 
> Is it made of metal?


In this case, it has some metal parts.


----------



## KC4

Is it a heater? Like a radiator?


----------



## sharonmac09

sharonmac09 said:


> In this case, it has some metal parts.


Let me clarify this a bit more before you pull out anymore hairs. What I mean to say is the lower end units come in mostly metal and the higher end is mostly ......... which you will have to determine.


----------



## sharonmac09

KC4 said:


> Is it a heater? Like a radiator?


Its not used for room heating.


----------



## KC4

Is it a personal grooming tool?


----------



## sharonmac09

KC4 said:


> Is it a personal grooming tool?


You might say that but not in a conventional way. This item is bigger and you would disappear into it and start hollering MOMMY!


----------



## sharonmac09

Bringing the image forward.

View attachment 8874


----------



## KC4

Some sort of bath tub?


----------



## sharonmac09

KC4 said:


> Some sort of bath tub?


No, not a bathtub but you are on the right track.


----------



## KC4

Aha! An old (hand) Wringer washing machine?


----------



## sharonmac09

KC4 said:


> Aha! An old (hand) Wringer washing machine?


Not fair Kimmy, you are too good or just savvy!

I remember my curiosity got the better of me and I put my fingers in the rollers. 
MOOMMMMMY, I hollered. I really thought the machine was gonna eat me. :lmao:

View attachment 8876


----------



## ciaochiao

*Good for you guys!!*

Good for the both of you!! That was a really great pic Sharonm and of course, the Honorable KC4-ness is, as you stated, WAYYYYY too smart. KC4 is actually, quite brilliant. Between Dr. G, Screature, and KC4, the rest of us get SHUT OUT all the time!! I've stopped looking at the scores or i'd never play again! But Sharonmac, if you think that KC4 was quick on the draw with THAT, you should have seen her guess on one of SINC's pics! I was TOTALLY stunned by the rapidity of KC4's response. The only GOOD thing about me RARELY scoring is that i never have to post a pic:lmao::lmao: and that allows me to try and score - or rather, try and NOT score! i wonder where Screature is right now? OK, next pic please and thank you!
CC


----------



## KC4

Woot! My Grandmother used to have one of those in the basement and I was afraid, VERY afraid of it (and the furnace) ! 


I'll post a pic in the morning - If anybody else wants to post one now - go for it!


----------



## screature

ciaochiao said:


> ...i wonder where Screature is right now?
> CC


I'm around, just not as much.... working like a dog on our property and I have a couple of contracts outside of my 8-4 job that are keeping me very busy in the evenings and week-ends....thanks for thinkin' of me though...


----------



## KC4

Good Morning WAI Gang!  - Nice to hear from you Screature - Come back and play when you can!!
Whatami?


----------



## DempsyMac

looks like a blanket?


----------



## Dr.G.

Looks like cork panels.


----------



## DempsyMac

is it Cloth?


----------



## DempsyMac

is it wood?


----------



## KC4

*And now, A message from our sponsor, Aunt Sudsy's Washing Soda!*

Time for a Score update/correction:
(Thanks for keeping me on track players!)
Eggman .......1
SINC ............11.5
winwintoo.....7 
Ottawaman....15.5
Dr. G ............38.75
The Doug ....2
Screature .....19
Trevor ..........10
Bryanc ..........5
KC4 ..............19.75
jawknee ........1
smoothfonzo 4
The G3 man.. 1
Chris .............5
Danalicious... 1
ciaochiao ......7.5
Xiolo..............4.5
chimo.............12.5
DR Hannon.....2
chef-ryan........1
FeXL................4
Sonal..............3
hdh607 .........1
hhk.................1
Macfury...........9.5
Dreambird.......1
rondini.............1
Niteshooter.....1.5
Sharonmac......5.25
MacDoc..............1

..and the rest of you......are you all washed up and now in a pinch? 
__________________


----------



## Ottawaman

Paté?


----------



## KC4

Trevor Robertson said:


> looks like a blanket?


That guess covers nothing. No.


Dr.G. said:


> Looks like cork panels.


Can't pin your hopes on THAT guess either.


Trevor Robertson said:


> is it Cloth?


Wipe away that idea.


Trevor Robertson said:


> is it wood?


Wood you believe me if I said NO!


Ottawaman said:


> Paté?


That guess is Foie gross...but don't let THAT get your goose.


----------



## DempsyMac

made of metal?


----------



## Ottawaman

cake?


----------



## DempsyMac

made of plastic?

Bringing image forward:


----------



## KC4

Trevor Robertson said:


> made of metal?


This one is not, but some are.


Ottawaman said:


> cake?


Half Baked alert...you batter guess again! 


Trevor Robertson said:


> made of plastic?
> 
> Bringing image forward:


This one is not, but some are. (Wait, I just experienced deja vu!)


----------



## sharonmac09

is it made of clay?


----------



## sharonmac09

Is it a vase?


----------



## sharonmac09

Is the object round?


----------



## KC4

sharonmac09 said:


> is it made of clay?


No Clay, no pottery. Nope Nope Nope


sharonmac09 said:


> Is it a vase?


I'm sure they have been put into service as one from time to time, but that is not their intended or usual function. 


sharonmac09 said:


> Is the object round?


Only when viewed from above. 


This is a VERY common object, especially in Canada.


----------



## Dr.G.

Made of stone or cement? Like a round flower pot.


----------



## sharonmac09

is it vinyl?


----------



## Sonal

Hose reel?


----------



## Dr.G.

A garbage can?


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Made of stone or cement? Like a round flower pot.


Nope - that would be too heavy to lift and you'd get tendonitis of the elbow. 


sharonmac09 said:


> is it vinyl?


Vinyl? No, and that's Finyl.


Sonal said:


> Hose reel?


No way, hoser! 


Dr.G. said:


> A garbage can?


Maybe after it's empty.


But I am sad when it's empty.


----------



## sharonmac09

compost bin?


----------



## Dr.G.

Tennis racket?


----------



## Ottawaman

beer can?


----------



## KC4

sharonmac09 said:


> compost bin?


It wouldn't be big enough for this - but somedays, I wish it was. 


> RRrrrrolling image forward:





Dr.G. said:


> Tennis racket?


You missed with that swing! Nope.


----------



## Dr.G.

Coffee cup?


----------



## KC4

Ottawaman said:


> beer can?


Nope, the place where you get these doesn't have a liquor license.


----------



## DempsyMac

candy jar?


----------



## sharonmac09

Is it a basket?


----------



## Dr.G.

Tim Horton's cookie jar.


----------



## Ottawaman

Tim Horton's coffee ?


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Coffee cup?


Woot! Dr. G wins the round! (Even zeroed in on Timmy's in a later guess I see!:clap


----------



## sharonmac09

Gotta go on a Timmy's run.

Is it food or drink related?


----------



## Dr.G.

Good one, KC4. I shall look for a pic now.


----------



## sharonmac09

Damn, I should have realized it- you sneaky little devil!


----------



## DempsyMac

oh man how did I not get that one!


----------



## ciaochiao

*how's this...*

Good for both of you! I've come to expect no less from either of you. I'll tell you what, never mind the scoreboard. Why don't we just post a pic, then every day, we'll just give Dr. G a 2:1 ratio on the score-and give KC4 and Screature a 1:1. I acknowledge defeat!! But this game is still the best addiction i've ever had....

OK, we await your pic (and lesson time) Dr. G! Please and thank you, as Screature says.
CC


----------



## KC4

I really missed Timmy's when I was living in Texas - There are no Timmy's in Texas, but there are a few in the upper states.....everytime I was back to Canada for a visit or business - I would have a cup o' Timmy's in my hand before I left the airport (arriving as well as departing).

I used to tell Canadian visitors coming to our Texas home that they could come and stay with us for a tin of Timmy's coffee.


----------



## Dr.G.

Bon chance, mes amis.


----------



## DempsyMac

a sink drain.


----------



## Dr.G.

I don't have a great deal of time so I thought I would give you all an easy one.


----------



## KC4

A bathtub drain?


----------



## Dr.G.

Yes, but keep going TR.


----------



## Dr.G.

No, KC.


----------



## DempsyMac

garb-orator?


----------



## Dr.G.

No, TR, stay with your original speculation.


----------



## Dr.G.

...


----------



## DempsyMac

so it is a sink drain but there is more to it?

moving forward:


----------



## Dr.G.

It is an act next to Godliness.


----------



## Dr.G.

That is correct, TR.


----------



## DempsyMac

washing your hands, so you don't get H1N1?

That 2nd photo looks like hands with soap suds.


----------



## Dr.G.

Stay focused, TR. Don't let the expected answer slip away from you.


----------



## Dr.G.

Right on, TR. Kudos, mon ami.

FightFlu.ca: Protect Yourself and Others


----------



## DempsyMac

Dr.G. said:


> Stay focused, TR. Don't let the expected answer slip away from you.


I would hate to drop the soap


----------



## KC4

AHA! "Cleanliness is next to Godliness"...Good one!


----------



## ciaochiao

*tis the*

Is it the drain of a bathtub or shower?


----------



## Dr.G.

Trevor Robertson said:


> I would hate to drop the soap


 True ................ nor stick your hand down the garburator ........... when it is on.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> AHA! "Cleanliness is next to Godliness"...Good one!


 In a house with doxies cleanliness is next to Impossible.


----------



## Dr.G.

ciaochiao said:


> Is it the drain of a bathtub or shower?


 A sink.


----------



## DempsyMac

bathing a baby in the sink? You are loosing me Dr. G


----------



## Dr.G.

You got it exactly, TR.


----------



## DempsyMac

woot!
Let me try and find a photo now.....Going to search iPhoto


----------



## DempsyMac

Okay here you go.


----------



## Dr.G.

A unique pic, TR. However, I am going to let someone else have a shot at figuring it out. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## KC4

Saturn and one of its moons?


----------



## ciaochiao

*wow, good one!*

Wow KC4, that was an awesome guess. I was going to say, 'piece of amethyst geode'? Hey, psst, you want some watercress?:lmao:


----------



## DempsyMac

KC4 said:


> Saturn and one of its moons?


sorry that guess is way off, this is something that used to be in my basement.


ciaochiao said:


> Wow KC4, that was an awesome guess. I was going to say, 'piece of amethyst geode'? Hey, psst, you want some watercress?:lmao:


no cress here


----------



## DempsyMac

by the way guys (and gals) going to see Star Trek soon but will update on my iPhone from the line up till the movie starts if no one guesses by then, so I may be a bit spotty with the reply's


----------



## screature

Is it in the ocean?


----------



## KC4

Trevor Robertson said:


> by the way guys (and gals) going to see Star Trek soon but will update on my iPhone from the line up till the movie starts if no one guesses by then, so I may be a bit spotty with the reply's


Woot! Have fun - please post your Star TRek review in the Star Trek thread...I want to see this movie too..


Now back to the game....
Is it made of stone?


----------



## KC4

Is it an aquarium shot?


----------



## FeXL

A paper poster of some sort?


----------



## sharonmac09

Is that a red maple leaf in the lower corner?


----------



## DempsyMac

KC4 said:


> Is it an aquarium shot?


Yes it sure is.


----------



## DempsyMac

FeXL said:


> A paper poster of some sort?


Nope


sharonmac09 said:


> Is that a red maple leaf in the lower corner?


It's red but no paper

Ps you are guessing what the red thing is the other part is just for referance


----------



## DempsyMac

screature said:


> Is it in the ocean?


You could but that is not where I took this shot


----------



## ciaochiao

*is it...*

is it a flower bloom, one of those that survive immersed in water?


----------



## ciaochiao

*or perhaps*

is it a piece of coral?


----------



## ciaochiao

*is it...*

is it a piece of seaweed -actually, i'm assuming this is a freshwater aquarium right?


----------



## KC4

Is the orange/red thing a Tang?


----------



## DempsyMac

ciaochiao said:


> is it a flower bloom, one of those that survive immersed in water?


Nope


ciaochiao said:


> is it a piece of coral?


The purple part could be the start of coral but again that is not the focus


ciaochiao said:


> is it a piece of seaweed -actually, i'm assuming this is a freshwater aquarium right?


Not a plant, don't ass u me


KC4 said:


> Is the orange/red thing a Tang?


Now you are getting close but this is much more angelic (sp)


----------



## KC4

An angelfish!


----------



## DempsyMac

KC4 said:


> An angelfish!


I will give of to ya

It's actually a flame Angel, sorry can't past the photo from my iPhone but will do it later.


----------



## KC4

WOOT! How's the movie????


----------



## ciaochiao

*don't see it!*

Hi KC4 and TR. Good post and great guess! How on earth did you come up with Angel fish? i was actually smiling when I read your post asking if it was a Tang. The only Tang i know is the stuff that comes in a pouch and makes water look orangey. 

Ok - next pic please and thank you!
CC


----------



## DempsyMac

KC4 said:


> WOOT! How's the movie????


Congrats on the guess, and another point.










The movie was amazing, funny great acting and writing I would go see it again tonight.
5 stars, two thumbs up anything else.


----------



## ciaochiao

*whoaaa*

WOW!! That's GORGEOUS fish!! Sorry Tuffy, I'm not betraying you.....

Trevor, did you enhance the colors? What camera and settings are you using? That is a gorgeous pic of your fishy. What's it's name? You should see KC4's goldfish, Tuffy. He's a wonderfish and very, very cute. ummm, someone tell me, q'est-ce cest, une Tang? ou un Tang? ou, des Tangs? Is that a freshwater aq TR? I'm not ASS U ME-ING anymore!! I was a TA and then instructor for some of the bio labs at U of Regina and my superior had a salt water tank. It was amazing but SO expensive to maintain. My dream, along with retiring beside the Oregon coast line, is to own a salt water aquarium. Then, I just go get my specimens from outside my door!! First, i've got to win the lottery though....AND, glad you enjoyed the ST movie TR!! Have you posted a review in ehMac yet?

OK, MR. PICTURE PLEASE?? and thank you.....Screature!!!! Maybe you could post the pic then give the answer to Dr. G (my plan to thwart him from scoring mwah hahaha!!) while you go tend to the land. We miss your guesses although i must admit, I don't miss your high scores HOWEVER, I haven't scored since you last wrote, no surprise there!!

CC


----------



## KC4

Sorry for the delay in getting a new image going - highly distracted today...

Whatami?


----------



## Sonal

Dandelion gone to seed.

Or a baby chick.


----------



## KC4

ciaochiao said:


> WOW!! That's GORGEOUS fish!! Sorry Tuffy, I'm not betraying you.....
> 
> Trevor, did you enhance the colors? What camera and settings are you using? That is a gorgeous pic of your fishy. What's it's name? You should see KC4's goldfish, Tuffy. He's a wonderfish and very, very cute. ummm, someone tell me, q'est-ce cest, une Tang? ou un Tang? ou, des Tangs? Is that a freshwater aq TR? I'm not ASS U ME-ING anymore!! I was a TA and then instructor for some of the bio labs at U of Regina and my superior had a salt water tank. It was amazing but SO expensive to maintain. My dream, along with retiring beside the Oregon coast line, is to own a salt water aquarium. Then, I just go get my specimens from outside my door!! First, i've got to win the lottery though....AND, glad you enjoyed the ST movie TR!! Have you posted a review in ehMac yet?
> 
> OK, MR. PICTURE PLEASE?? and thank you.....Screature!!!! Maybe you could post the pic then give the answer to Dr. G (my plan to thwart him from scoring mwah hahaha!!) while you go tend to the land. We miss your guesses although i must admit, I don't miss your high scores HOWEVER, I haven't scored since you last wrote, no surprise there!!
> 
> CC


Yes, that is a gorgeous fish and yes it is a salt water fish. 

And everybody who visits ehMac sees Tuffy everyday - him being my avatar. 
I've had a salt water tank or two and I've learned - you've got to go big or fuggeddabowdit! 

Here's the next pic - and it's not a fish or a toaster!


----------



## KC4

Sonal said:


> Dandelion gone to seed.
> 
> Or a baby chick.


Weed those guesses out chickie!


----------



## sharonmac09

Your hair?


----------



## KC4

sharonmac09 said:


> Your hair?


YES!:lmao: THAT's what it looks like some days - but this isn't me.


----------



## sharonmac09

Chia Pet?


----------



## KC4

sharonmac09 said:


> Chia Pet?


Chi Chi Chi Chi CHIAAAApet....No no no no NO!


----------



## ciaochiao

*is it...*

HA!! Caught you here!! You're supposed to be practicing your dance for tonight's shin dig!!

OK, is it....a garlic 'flower'?


----------



## ciaochiao

*or*

or is it an onion 'seed' flower?


----------



## ciaochiao

*or*

or is it....the top of a thistle, just before it blows away?


----------



## sharonmac09

a blonde wooly bear caterpillar?


----------



## DempsyMac

ciaochiao said:


> WOW!! That's GORGEOUS fish!! Sorry Tuffy, I'm not betraying you.....
> 
> Trevor, did you enhance the colors? What camera and settings are you using? That is a gorgeous pic of your fishy. What's it's name? You should see KC4's goldfish, Tuffy. He's a wonderfish and very, very cute. ummm, someone tell me, q'est-ce cest, une Tang? ou un Tang? ou, des Tangs? Is that a freshwater aq TR? I'm not ASS U ME-ING anymore!! I was a TA and then instructor for some of the bio labs at U of Regina and my superior had a salt water tank. It was amazing but SO expensive to maintain. My dream, along with retiring beside the Oregon coast line, is to own a salt water aquarium. Then, I just go get my specimens from outside my door!! First, i've got to win the lottery though....AND, glad you enjoyed the ST movie TR!! Have you posted a review in ehMac yet?
> CC


I did no adjustments to the photo at all right off the camera.

Here is a shot of the full tank:








it WAS a 135gal saltwater fish tank. I loved that thing but it sprung a leak one day and my wife freaked out, so I sold it all off.
To be honest though, it was a very very very expensive hobby. That Flame Angel for instance cost me $100 and that was not the most expensive thing in there. The rock you see is called live rock what you see there cost me about $600 (ish, to be honest I would but a bit at a time and then forget the price so that I did not feel that bad about it)

I have my eye now on a corner tank that I was to do as a planted Ciclid tank.

OH well enough about fish... have a good weekend everyone


----------



## ciaochiao

*Beauty!*



Trevor Robertson said:


> I did no adjustments to the photo at all right off the camera.
> 
> Here is a shot of the full tank:
> 
> I have my eye now on a corner tank that I was to do as a planted Ciclid tank.
> 
> OH well enough about fish... have a good weekend everyone


BEAUTIFUL Trevor! As I said in my post, I did know, from helping out with the bio lab tanks at U of R, that they are expensive. Still, there's nothing like the colors from salt water fish/organisms. You can pm me to tell me about how it sprung a leak, if you'd like, but i think a few WAI members might like to know as well

What was your fishie's name?
CC


----------



## KC4

ciaochiao said:


> HA!! Caught you here!! You're supposed to be practicing your dance for tonight's shin dig!!
> 
> OK, is it....a garlic 'flower'?


No GHHHHHHAAAAArlic involved.



ciaochiao said:


> or is it an onion 'seed' flower?


Many layers of error in that guess.



ciaochiao said:


> or is it....the top of a thistle, just before it blows away?


Nope, but it might have a bit of a prickly "disposition". 


sharonmac09 said:


> a blonde wooly bear caterpillar?


Some may say that blondes have more fun, but this isn't a real blonde, nor a caterpillar - but things might get wooly if you get too close.


Trevor Robertson said:


> Here is a shot of the full tank:
> it WAS a 135gal saltwater fish tank. I loved that thing but it sprung a leak one day and my wife freaked out, so I sold it all off.


Awesome looking tank - I called it as a 130 gallon before I read the post - pretty close. 
Yup, when tanks go, they usually go big. ....sigh....


----------



## ciaochiao

*is it...*

is it from a cactus plant?


----------



## KC4

ciaochiao said:


> is it from a cactus plant?


No cactus and no plant!


----------



## sharonmac09

Your dog's hairy butt?


----------



## sharonmac09

*or is it*

smaller that a doxie?


----------



## KC4

ciaochiao said:


> is it from a cactus plant?


Did you get my either "point"? 


sharonmac09 said:


> Your dog's hairy butt?


:lmao:I 'ave no DOK! (Inspector Clouseau voice)


sharonmac09 said:


> smaller that a doxie?


It is definitely NOT smaller than a Doxie....


----------



## sharonmac09

is it an animal?


----------



## KC4

Swinging the image forward...


----------



## KC4

sharonmac09 said:


> is it an animal?


absolutely!


----------



## sharonmac09

a large skunk?


----------



## sharonmac09

A bear in your backyard?


----------



## KC4

sharonmac09 said:


> a large skunk?


No, that guess STINKS!


----------



## KC4

sharonmac09 said:


> A bear in your backyard?


While I did take this photo, it is not of a bear and not in my back yard...thankfully.


----------



## sharonmac09

a feline?


----------



## sharonmac09

*or is it*

a canine?


----------



## KC4

sharonmac09 said:


> a feline?





sharonmac09 said:


> a canine?


Nein Nein feline nor canine.


----------



## sharonmac09

Kim, I'm hitting the shower so I'll be back later. Ciao!


----------



## ciaochiao

*animal?*

i did see the point but that's why I thought cactus...hmmm, animal huh? Ok, someone guessed a chicky head but maybe a goosey/ducky head?


----------



## Dr.G.

An Ostrich or an Emu?


----------



## KC4

ciaochiao said:


> i did see the point but that's why I thought cactus...hmmm, animal huh? Ok, someone guessed a chicky head but maybe a goosey/ducky head?


That goosey guess better DUCK! 


Dr.G. said:


> An Ostrich or an Emu?


No Big or small birdies here.


----------



## sharonmac09

possum?


----------



## sharonmac09

*or is it*

native to Texas or Canada?


----------



## ciaochiao

*ok, here we go...*

Ok, ok. Here we go with the phyla, order, and species. Is is in Insecta?


----------



## ciaochiao

*is it...*

is it part of Annelida or Arachnia?


----------



## Ottawaman

Duck?


----------



## ciaochiao

*or*

is it from lepidoptera?


----------



## ciaochiao

*which one?*

is it from Rhopalocera or heterocera? Arghhhhh.....it looks like a birdie head!


----------



## Ottawaman

baby chick?


----------



## Dr.G.

Does it hide in the bushes?


----------



## Dr.G.

Or is it up in the trees?


----------



## sharonmac09

Capuchin monkey?

View attachment 8927


----------



## ciaochiao

*Dr. G!!*



Dr.G. said:


> Does it hide in the bushes?


OMG Dr. G!! That's SOOO cute!!!:lmao::lmao::lmao::clap::clap: Which puppy is that one again? What a good attack puppy! Just hiding til the baddie comes along then.......ARRFFFF! Awwww, that's so adorable.
CC


----------



## ciaochiao

*huh!*



sharonmac09 said:


> Capuchin monkey?
> 
> View attachment 8927


Good one Sharonmac! i never would have thought of a monkey or other human related species!! (heheheheeee!!) He's far better looking than either of my ex-spouses!
CC


----------



## Dr.G.

ciaochiao said:


> OMG Dr. G!! That's SOOO cute!!!:lmao::lmao::lmao::clap::clap: Which puppy is that one again? What a good attack puppy! Just hiding til the baddie comes along then.......ARRFFFF! Awwww, that's so adorable.
> CC


 That is a rare photo of one of the 13 remaining Madagascar Mountain Dachshunds. I took it while on assignment with National Geographic and The Dachshund Club of America. We named her "Daisy" before she retreated back into the brush.

National Geographic - Inspiring People to Care About the Planet
Welcome to DCA


----------



## sharonmac09

Dr.G. said:


> That is a rare photo of one of the 13 remaining Madagascar Mountain Dachshunds. I took it while on assignment with National Geographic and The Dachshund Club of America. We named her "Daisy" before she retreated back into the brush.
> 
> National Geographic - Inspiring People to Care About the Planet
> Welcome to DCA


Marc, I can't find references of this rare species on the link you provided.


----------



## ciaochiao

*while we're awaiting*

Hi Dr. G (and everyone else awaiting the Honorable KC4's responses):

I should have known Daisy's beautiful face. But that's when she was a bit younger wasn't it? i saw your rare Daisy mountain dog with her beautiful baby mountain doxies but she looked different....how old is this pic of the 'elusive' wonderful mom aka Daisy?

SPEAKING OF MOTHER'S DAY.....

What are your doxie babies going to do for Mrs. G, THE main MOMMY of the house on Mommy's Day? 

My clan is doing the 'no money' on mommy thing day. They are to; read me a story, make me a card, make me something to eat out of our overstocked pantry of canned goods, and not yell or fight with each other all day. I suspect that Chiao Clan of Doggies #1 will plan something with his gf and it will be a surprise. Moi, I intend to clean out my front yard and start my seedlings and NO, PLEASE!! No one tell me it's too late to start them indoors. The ONLY places I'm am quick on the draw are: at the piano (they used to call me 'el diablo' on the piano keys as my profs and other teachers would clench their fists in agony wondering if I'd keep that pace til the end of the piece - AND as Sharon has noted, at the keyboard!! So me other name is 'Speedy Gonzales' but I'm more like Speedy Gonzales on valium these days:lmao::lmao:

Dr. G, shall i start another thread just for mommy's day and the Baby Shang Thread? But I'll keep a look out for the elusive and gorgeous Daisy plus her equally beautiful little mountain baby doxies
CC


----------



## Dr.G.

sharonmac09 said:


> Marc, I can't find references of this rare species on the link you provided.



Sharon, the NGA photoshoot is forthcoming in a feature issue. The Dachshund Club of America is a registered organization with the American Kennel Club.


----------



## Dr.G.

"What are your doxie babies going to do for Mrs. G, THE main MOMMY of the house on Mommy's Day?" We are going to make her a special breakfast, let her open up her gifts, and then we will all hope that Daisy's daughter, Bridget is pregnant, and will have puppies of her own sometime between Canada Day and the 4th of July. We shall see.

Now, back to our "What the Heck am I?" picture of the night.


----------



## ciaochiao

*LEADER!!! Where you be??*

Alas Dr. G, WHERE IS THE HONORABLE WHOOT WHOOT KC4?? I'm stuck til she appears...
CC


----------



## Dr.G.

ciaochiao said:


> Alas Dr. G, WHERE IS THE HONORABLE WHOOT WHOOT KC4?? I'm stuck til she appears...
> CC


I think that O-man the Magnificent got it with the duck speculation. We shall see.


----------



## KC4

sharonmac09 said:


> Capuchin monkey?
> 
> View attachment 8927


No but you are getting warmer.


Ottawaman said:


> Duck?


You are Quacked O- Man! 


sharonmac09 said:


> possum?


That's not possumble.


sharonmac09 said:


> native to Texas or Canada?


Neither!


ciaochiao said:


> Ok, ok. Here we go with the phyla, order, and species. Is is in Insecta?


Latin just BUGS me....nope.


ciaochiao said:


> is it part of Annelida or Arachnia?


My spidey sense is saying NO.


ciaochiao said:


> is it from lepidoptera?


Quit bugging me. Nope.


ciaochiao said:


> is it from Rhopalocera or heterocera? Arghhhhh.....it looks like a birdie head!


No birdie parts.


Ottawaman said:


> baby chick?


Really, really, no birdie parts.


Dr.G. said:


> Does it hide in the bushes?


Yes.


Dr.G. said:


> Or is it up in the trees?


Yes.


----------



## Ottawaman

Off topic, stay on target, stay on target.....


----------



## KC4

ooooo ooooo ooooo


----------



## Ottawaman

Lemur ?


----------



## sharonmac09

YouTube - Monkey taunts tigers


----------



## sharonmac09

Marmoset!


----------



## ciaochiao

*so its.....*

it's not a bird, not a monkey, not a butterfly, and not a moth. Not a spider, but there was no answer to my Annelida question.....Is it from that group of creatures?
CC


----------



## Ottawaman

KC4 said:


> ooooo ooooo ooooo


Horshack?


----------



## MacDoc

Some kind of coconut?


----------



## sharonmac09

Japanese macaque monkey?


----------



## KC4

Ottawaman said:


> Lemur ?


Lemur it is not.


----------



## KC4

sharonmac09 said:


> YouTube - Monkey taunts tigers


You are verrrry close....


----------



## KC4

sharonmac09 said:


> Marmoset!


Mark that marmoset as wrong!


----------



## sharonmac09

Indian Langurs-the ones that live in New Delhi?


----------



## KC4

ciaochiao said:


> it's not a bird, not a monkey, not a butterfly, and not a moth. Not a spider, but there was no answer to my Annelida question.....Is it from that group of creatures?
> CC


No annilida...but one of your above guesses is close.


----------



## KC4

Ottawaman said:


> Horshack?


Ooooooo oooooooo ooooooooo noooooooo


----------



## Ottawaman

KC4 said:


> Ooooooo oooooooo ooooooooo noooooooo


lol


----------



## KC4

MacDoc said:


> Some kind of coconut?


I've got a lovely bunch of coconuts, coconuts....but you have a wrong guess.


----------



## KC4

sharonmac09 said:


> Japanese macaque monkey?


Soooooo close.....but wrong!


----------



## sharonmac09

KC4 said:


> Soooooo close.....but wrong!


What!  Drat! aarrgghh.....It is an Indian monkey?


----------



## KC4

Running low on bananas on my iPhone. If I stop responding you know what happened. I'll continue when I get home.


----------



## KC4

sharonmac09 said:


> Indian Langurs-the ones that live in New Delhi?


Magilla would not be pleased with that answer.


----------



## sharonmac09

Gorilla!


----------



## KC4

sharonmac09 said:


> What!  Drat! aarrgghh.....It is an Indian monkey?


Nope different continent.


----------



## ciaochiao

*how about*

Hows about a little spyder monkey or did someone guess that already? We are safe with the primates right?


----------



## sharonmac09

more specifically-Japanese SNOW macaque monkey?


----------



## KC4

sharonmac09 said:


> Gorilla!


ooooo ooooo oooooooooooo youuuuuuuuu GOT IT!:clap:


----------



## KC4

And even funnier is the next frame!


----------



## Dr.G.

Good one, Sharon. Kudos.


----------



## MacDoc

Hey - didn't you claim "in a tree" KC4.......do gorilla's do trees???


----------



## Dr.G.

Mountain gorillas live up in the trees for part of the day. Not sure of these lowland gorillas.


----------



## KC4

Lowland Gorillas are primarily ground dwellers, but do venture up into the trees occasionally.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Lowland Gorillas are primarily ground dwellers, but do venture up into the trees occasionally.


 Nice shot, KC4. They are not that high off the ground. Probably, he is trying to elude a Lowland Dachshund.


----------



## KC4

Not my shot unfortunately - snagged it off the web....
Here's another tree situated Lowland - from Nat Geo - so I'm guessing it is probably not a captive situation. Sometimes behavior is modified in a captivity situation.
Google Image Result for http://news.nationalgeographic.com/news/2003/02/photogalleries/gorillas/images/primary/Juvenile_gorilla_in_tree_n.jpg


----------



## KC4

And ABSOLUTELY, I've heard TAIL of those Lowland Dachshunds - very vicious.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> And ABSOLUTELY, I've heard TAIL of those Lowland Dachshunds - very vicious.


 Yes, but they are of no thread to gorillas. "Live and let live" is their motto when it comes to primates. Now, African badgers and wolverines, wild boars, etc, are fair game. 

There is a National Geographic special coming out next year called "Dachshunds in the Mist", which is about the Rwanda's endangered gorilla and dachshund population. They caught, on tape for the first time, dachshunds fighting to the death to protect their gorilla brothers and sisters from poachers. "Death before Dishonor" is a motto aptly given to these dachshunds. 

Scientists estimate that there are about 700 gorillas, living in 2 populations of about 300 each, separated by about 20 miles. There is a third population that lives in the Mgahinga range, and migrates between Rwanda and the Congo.

The 13 Dachshunds in Rwanda are tracked from the Parc National des Volcans. The dachshund families here are those of the "Group of 13", Sabinyo, Amahoro , Umubano, Susa, Kwitonda which has crossed from Djomba in the DRC and Hirwa which has recently formed from different habituated families.


----------



## KC4

Whatami?


----------



## DempsyMac

KC4 said:


> Whatami?


a book shelf?


----------



## DempsyMac

ski's?


----------



## KC4

Trevor Robertson said:


> a book shelf?


Shelf that guess....


Trevor Robertson said:


> ski's?


Yes, but they are being utilized in an unconventional way. What have they become?


----------



## FeXL

A wall or fence?


----------



## sharonmac09

A wall of honour?


----------



## sharonmac09

A ski chalet?


----------



## KC4

FeXL said:


> A wall or fence?


https://photos-4.getdropbox.com/i/l/iDZu7a21IHsGXPLYyFe4rTb9zpfIVaLb4RhzdEwPfeI#4

(Trying out this new dropbox thing - don't think I'm using it correctly yet - I want the photo to display automatically without anyone having to click on it)


----------



## KC4

BTW FeXL - You are RIGHT! :clap:


----------



## KC4

2nd attempt - sorry to subject you guys to this trial and mostly error process....


----------



## KC4

WOOT! (Thanks much to Trev for pointing me to this Drop Box option) 


And as a footnote to this image - it's within blocks of where I live.


----------



## KC4

KC4 said:


> BTW FeXL - You are RIGHT! :clap:


But I think the point should be shared with TR for identifying the skis!


----------



## KC4

*And now a message from our Sponsor, ski maintenance company, Wax Upside the Head!*

Time for a Score update/correction:
(Thanks for keeping me on track players!)
Eggman .......1
SINC ............11.5
winwintoo.....7 
Ottawaman....15.5
Dr. G ............39.75
The Doug ....2
Screature .....19
Trevor ..........11.5
Bryanc ..........5
KC4 ..............20.75
jawknee ........1
smoothfonzo 4
The G3 man.. 1
Chris .............5
Danalicious... 1
ciaochiao ......7.5
Xiolo..............4.5
chimo.............12.5
DR Hannon.....2
chef-ryan........1
FeXL................4.5
Sonal..............3
hdh607 .........1
hhk.................1
Macfury...........9.5
Dreambird.......1
rondini.............1
Niteshooter.....1.5
Sharonmac......6.25
MacDoc..............1

..and the rest of you......it's all downhill from here!
__________________


----------



## DempsyMac

KC4 said:


> WOOT! (Thanks much to Trev for pointing me to this Drop Box option)


No problem I have found so many uses for it I use it all the time, plus as you used my referal I now got 250MB of bonus space. Not a lot for one referal but if I get a few it will really start to add up. Anyone else want to try it out?
GetDropBox




KC4 said:


> But I think the point should be shared with TR for identifying the skis!


I think we should go halfers on the point, oh and I don't have an image to post, nor will I be near the computer for the next while.


----------



## ciaochiao

*Announcement!!*

AHEM, AHEM, HEAR YE, HEAR YE:

I have asked a friend of mine, who played for the OJHL or whatever the heck the semi-pro teams are called here, HOW MUCH IS AN ASSIST WORTH? He told me that assist and goals are tallied as equal. Therefore, if you've assisted, you get a point. If you scored the actual 'goal', you get a point. The set up is, according to him, as important if not at times, more so, than the actual goal. I therefore request, respectfully, that 'assists' are tallied as the same 'amount' as a 'goal', so to speak. And that this request be submitted for immediate amendment to the current scoring system. 

OK, that's all I wanted to say and believe me, it's NOT going to help my dismal score. But there have just been far too many guesses that are equally important to the final answer. I'm just being 'equitable'. 
Ciaochiao


----------



## ciaochiao

*For the academics*

ok, think about Crick without Watson. Leakey without Goodall. Anthropology (NOT ETHICS) without Margaret Mead. Van Gogh without Gaugin, Shelley without Wollstonecraft, Beethoven without Waldstein. M without M (M&Ms - it's a joke).
Ciaochiao


----------



## sharonmac09

*ciaochaio's dilemma*

So CC is grasping for points here. She is an assist machine but is unable to finish up due to the fact that so many others here are either "smarter than she is" or "have a SCORE mentality".  So in honour of the assistants, we should acknowledge them! :clap::clap:


----------



## KC4

Hahahah! _ welll - there are also others who think no additional points nor point sharing should happen wrt assists.....maybe I shall set up a poll to get some idea of where the players sit as a group.....


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4, you are the Point Mistress, so what you say goes and MUST be followed by all of us ............. all of us except O-Man the Magnificent .............. who is the ultimate ruler here in ehMacLand ........... but this thread is sovereign territory. Paix.


----------



## Ottawaman

Dr.G. said:


> KC4, you are the Point Mistress, so what you say goes and MUST be followed by all of us ............. all of us except O-Man the Magnificent .............. who is the ultimate ruler here in ehMacLand ........... but this thread is sovereign territory. Paix.


Since when?


----------



## sharonmac09

*what am I*

Take your biggest crack at it!

View attachment 8973


----------



## DempsyMac

some kind of painted rock?


----------



## sharonmac09

Trevor Robertson said:


> some kind of painted rock?


Painted yes, but no rocks here.


----------



## DempsyMac

is it living?


----------



## MacDoc

Looks like a painted elephant


----------



## sharonmac09

Trevor Robertson said:


> is it living?


Yep sirree.


----------



## sharonmac09

MacDoc said:


> Looks like a painted elephant


OMG, you got it.

View attachment 8974


----------



## Dr.G.

Ottawaman said:


> Since when?


I have suffered the "whips and scorns of time", along with the "sling and arrows of outrageous fortunes" at the hand of O-Man the Magnificient. Who am I to question the power of one more powerful than the Wizard of Oz????


----------



## Dr.G.

Wow!!! Maybe we have MacDoc the Magnificient as well at O-Man the Magnificient. Battle of the Super Stars should be forthcoming. We shall see. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## MacDoc

It was fairly easy looking at the eye.

Shall post a puzzler shortly.


----------



## MacDoc




----------



## KC4

Does it have anything to do with Pepsi??
Looks like Pepsi's color scheme.


----------



## MacDoc

Nope - coincidence. I do believe.


----------



## sharonmac09

Toronto Blue Jays logo! Go Jays! :clap::clap:


----------



## MacDoc

No but some venue relations.....


----------



## sharonmac09

is it sports related?


----------



## MacDoc

Could be but only in a general manner....it made quite a stir.


----------



## Dr.G.

Well, that leave out the TO Raptors logo.


----------



## MacDoc

Afternoon nap time....gather your thoughts while ye may....


----------



## MacDoc

Okay back for a while ( long nap )  can't believe it's almost 7 pm


----------



## sharonmac09

Venue related......how about the Antique Roadshow?


----------



## MacDoc

Nope opposite end of the spectrum.


----------



## KC4

Is it a computer game?


----------



## MacDoc

Nope - far off the mark. tho it sure is fun dodging and weaving.


----------



## Ottawaman

A pool?


----------



## MacDoc

Your all wet but it was a remarkable factor a while later. 

a new view


----------



## ciaochiao

*hmmmm*

is it....a surf board?
CC


----------



## MacDoc

No that's an unbalanced view.


----------



## ciaochiao

*Wow!!*

Wow MD, what are you still doing up? I'm an insomniac, seriously. But i don't ever think i've seen anyone 'still up' at this hour! You've given me some comfort! But I still don't know what your WAI is.....:-(
CC


----------



## SINC

Is it a computer component of some kind?


----------



## MacDoc

Likely some in it but the wrong scale entirely.....a more complete spectacle....


----------



## sharonmac09

A bicycle tire?


----------



## sharonmac09

Is it a picture of the Tour De France?


----------



## MacDoc

Getting warmish.....read my hints a bit more.....


----------



## SINC

Is it a lens of some sort?


----------



## sharonmac09

Cycling in the oval part of a stadium?


----------



## MacDoc

Sinc you are on the wrong scale.

Sharon follow the clues - most of my replies have a clue you are getting close....an event like no other.


----------



## ciaochiao

*Is it...*

The Beijing Olympics?


----------



## ciaochiao

*or*

the macworld expo?


----------



## screature

Auto Show 2009


----------



## MacDoc

Some one is close but what IS IT??  There are several here.


----------



## ciaochiao

*uhhh*

Ok, spinning things in Beijing?


----------



## ciaochiao

*more specific*

Spinning things at the Beijing Olympics? I'm sorry, I didn't watch much of the ceremonial pomp. Events only type of guy.
CC


----------



## sharonmac09

single wheel cycles


----------



## MacDoc

Getting there.....what is IT.  Mean aren't I.?


----------



## sharonmac09

more specific- single wheel cycles for transportation in an Asian country


----------



## ciaochiao

*too colorful*

interesting speculation Sharonmac, I just think they're too beautiful for cycles, but I may be quite wrong, as usual!:lmao:
CC


----------



## sharonmac09

ciaochiao said:


> interesting speculation Sharonmac, I just think they're too beautiful for cycles, but I may be quite wrong, as usual!:lmao:
> CC


That is why you are only an assistant! :lmao::lmao:


----------



## MacDoc




----------



## Ottawaman

Mono Wheel Bikes at Beijing Olympics


----------



## MacDoc

hmmm who got it?? Ottawaman nailed it completely but the post timing is odd


----------



## sharonmac09

:lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao: Vickie


----------



## Dr.G.

A round toaster????


----------



## ciaochiao

*Equality*



sharonmac09 said:


> That is why you are only an assistant! :lmao::lmao:


:lmao::lmao: AHHHH, but in terms of scoring, assists equal goal. I asked. Then requested that the judicious Honorable KC4-ness review the scores. But honestly, good guess!! I've never seen those things. Sorry, but they look really, really goofy. i would never have thought cycle! Good for you!
CC


----------



## MacDoc

Doxie munching machines.....leash those beasts.


----------



## ciaochiao

*OMan*

Way to go Oman! Honestly MD, the timing of O-man's post is right on the timing for the guess of Beijing Olympics, cycle, and then more specific, MONO-cycle. So if you're going to award one person the point, I would give it to O-Man. He's a pretty smart cookie
CC


----------



## ciaochiao

*Omg!!*

OMG Dr. G, YOU'RE ABSOLUTELY RIGHT!! I FORGOT ABOUT THOSE ROUND SPINNING TOASTERS!!:lmao::lmao::lmao:

Good pic MD. Good guesses Sharon and Oman!
CC


----------



## sharonmac09

Found this googling after MacDoc's final posting 

View attachment 8992


----------



## Dr.G.

MacDoc said:


> Doxie munching machines.....leash those beasts.


Watch your ankles, mon ami.


----------



## MacDoc

Let the official record keeper decide the standings.

But Oman put up a puzzle before the doxies deluge destroy the monocycle tires.


----------



## Dr.G.

"But Oman put up a puzzle before the doxies deluge destroy the monocycle tires." They shall behave, mon ami.


----------



## KC4

*And now a message from our Sponsor, Wheely Big Bikes!*

Time for a Score update/correction:
(Thanks for keeping me on track players!)
Eggman .......1
SINC ............11.5
winwintoo.....7 
Ottawaman....16
Dr. G ............39.75
The Doug ....2
Screature .....19
Trevor ..........11.5
Bryanc ..........5
KC4 ..............20.75
jawknee ........1
smoothfonzo 4
The G3 man.. 1
Chris .............5
Danalicious... 1
ciaochiao ......7.5
Xiolo..............4.5
chimo.............12.5
DR Hannon.....2
chef-ryan........1
FeXL................4.5
Sonal..............3
hdh607 .........1
hhk.................1
Macfury...........9.5
Dreambird.......1
rondini.............1
Niteshooter.....1.5
Sharonmac......6.75
MacDoc..............2

..and the rest of you......are you feeling a little cyclic? 
__________________


----------



## KC4

Point shared btwn O-Man and Sharonmac (who had what it was, but not the location)


----------



## sharonmac09

KC4 said:


> Point shared btwn O-Man and Sharonmac (who had what it was, but not the location)


At last someone is listening to CiaoChiao who has worked as an advocate for the us beleaguered hard workers! :lmao::lmao:


----------



## Ottawaman

I think Sharonmac09 beat me to it.

Regardless, I'm going to pass on a picture post for now. In the middle of a couple of work things now.


Someone else feel free.


----------



## MacDoc

here you go


----------



## sharonmac09

OMG, MacDoc is torturing us again.

Being a woman, it looks like um.............a purple special feeling inducing vibrating thingamajig?


----------



## DempsyMac

looks like some one is blowing up a balloon.

or

blowing a bubble with chewing gum


----------



## sharonmac09

Ok, seriously now, is it a child's toy?


----------



## MacDoc

Not something a kid should play with...and not THAT either


----------



## MacDoc




----------



## sharonmac09

a jellyfish?


----------



## bryanc

a Portuguese man-o-war (not actually a jellyfish)?


----------



## MacDoc

Bryanc you are too good.... a stranded one at that....


----------



## bryanc

nice picture.

Someone else go ahead and post a picture... I'm actually busy right now, but just checked this thread to see how things were going and recognized what MacDoc had posted.

Cheers


----------



## MacDoc

I have to bail - will leave this for later --- someone else post up


----------



## Dr.G.

MacDoc said:


> I have to bail - will leave this for later --- someone else post up



MacDoc, I will post your bail. How much? What are you being charged with this time?


----------



## MacDoc

Dereliction of duty apparently.....cost me a pork souvlaki for kid 

Okay thinking caps at ready....watch for embedded clues in responses.


----------



## ciaochiao

*is it...*

the front door of a home in downtown toronto with a statue of someone's foot near the dog's mouth. I don't know.....I'm just really happy that there's finally some justice somewhere else....
CC


----------



## MacDoc

Wrong place and time.


----------



## KC4

Is that a DRAGON I see?


----------



## MacDoc

No scaled beast that tho companion of dweller in myth indeed....


----------



## SINC

Statue of Hercules?


----------



## sharonmac09

Is it Greek mythology?


----------



## sharonmac09

Is it Hades and Cerberus?


----------



## MacDoc

You are all getting very warm.


----------



## sharonmac09

Is it Pluto and Cerberus?

Is the animal a dog?


----------



## Dr.G.

A Roman toaster?


----------



## ciaochiao

*hahahaa!!*

Hades, Cerebus, and.....THE TOASTER!


----------



## ciaochiao

*or....*

or Jason, The dragon, and.....the toaster!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

MacDoc said:


> You are all getting very warm.


A Greek toaster for pita bread .................. :lmao:


----------



## MacDoc

You are all circling the prey except Dr. G who is out to lunch on toast  - it was all quite scandalous....
One of you has two of three.


----------



## ciaochiao

*uhhh*

OK, Jason, Medea, and the Dragon/golden fleece oh, plus the Toaster


----------



## MacDoc

No shot gun approaches allowed....a penchant for scandal survives the centuries......such a lascivious classic.


----------



## screature

Haides Abducts Persephone


----------



## MacDoc

YOu got it.....

Bernini's masterpiece










how anyone can make marble into flesh is beyond me












> The Rape of Proserpina is a large baroque marble sculptural group by Bernini executed between 1621 and 1622. It depicts Proserpine being seized and taken to the underworld by Pluto.
> A detail from the right side of the sculpture, showing Pluto's fingers pressing into Proserpina's flesh.
> 
> The twisted contrapposto or figura serpentinata pose is reminiscent of Mannerism, and allows the simultaneous depiction of the abduction (as seen from the left, with Pluto striding to grasp her), the arrival in the underworld (as seen from the front, he appears triumphantly bearing his trophy in his arms) and her prayer to her mother Ceres to return to the real world 6 months a year (as seen from the right one, with Proserpina's tears, the wind blowing her hair, and Cerberus barking). Pushing against Pluto's face Proserpina's hand creases his skin, while his fingers sink into the flesh of his victim. Proserpina’s lips are slightly opened, as if she were screaming and begging for help. Upon closer examination, one would notice the delicately crafted marble tears that look as though they are literally dripping down her face.
> 
> Bernini's principal patron Scipione Borghese funded it but then gave it to Cardinal Ludovisi in 1622, who took it to his villa. It remained there until 1908, when the Italian state purchased it and returned it to the Galleria Borghese.


----------



## screature

Woo Hoo! I haven't been around for a while so it is nice to get on the score board. 

I will post one soon. Please stay tuned to this channel.


----------



## ciaochiao

*me too*

Screature, I too thought it may have been the abduction of Persephone but that thingy is either Cerberus or the Dragon. 

As for scandal, well, Medea, being the relative of Circe et al, and Jason, murdering her brother, is pretty scandalous. As is the Abduction of Persephone, as is the Rape of Io, Zeus and Leto (and Hera), and about oh, say, every other hero in Greek/Roman classics!

Oh yeah, except the one about the Toaster!!!


----------



## screature

MacDoc said:


> YOu got it.....
> 
> Bernini's masterpiece
> 
> how anyone can make marble into flesh is beyond me



Good one Doc, it is an amazing piece of work, truly a masterpiece.


----------



## screature

ciaochiao said:


> Screature, I too thought it may have been the abduction of Persephone but that thingy is either Cerberus or the Dragon.


It is Cerberus, for sure.


----------



## MacDoc

I was blown away by Bernini - 

Gian Lorenzo Bernini - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

some pretty erotic stuff for the time - this one is still subject to controversy










and the execution in marble is just breath taking.


----------



## screature

Ok here we go,


----------



## DempsyMac

is that the movie poster for weekend at Bernie's?


----------



## screature

Trevor Robertson said:


> is that the movie poster for weekend at Bernie's?


Could be week-end related, but no poster or movies involved here.


----------



## Dr.G.

Screature holding up the toaster for his weekend bagels ....................


----------



## ciaochiao

*is that*

is that you, Screature? Running away, with a suitcase and striped shopping bag?


----------



## screature

Dr.G. said:


> Screature holding up the toaster for his weekend bagels ....................


Mmmm, fresh bagels.... there is a hole in that line of thinking however.


----------



## screature

ciaochiao said:


> is that you, Screature? Running away, with a suitcase and striped shopping bag?


No not me and no running involved, however getting away from it all is.

A little more to go on.


----------



## ciaochiao

*me*

Well, I wish it was me, suitcase/bag plus camera. i'm not too sure about the outfit, pretty loud, screaming 'tourist' but I haven't a clue as per a more specific guess.


----------



## ciaochiao

*me*

Well, I wish it was me, suitcase/bag plus camera. i'm not too sure about the outfit, pretty loud, screaming 'tourist' but I haven't a clue as per a more specific guess.


----------



## MacDoc

From the sublime to ............

Ted and Bob???


----------



## sharonmac09

escape from suburbia?


----------



## Ottawaman

Sears spring/summer 2009 catalogue page 124​


----------



## DempsyMac

Ottawaman said:


> Sears spring/summer 2009 catalogue page 124​


ya in 1987


----------



## screature

ciaochiao said:


> Well, I wish it was me, suitcase/bag plus camera. i'm not too sure about the outfit, pretty loud, screaming 'tourist' but I haven't a clue as per a more specific guess.


The tourist part is correct, but I need more than that.


----------



## screature

MacDoc said:


> From the sublime to ............
> 
> Ted and Bob???


:lmao::lmao::lmao: Good guess, but no ya hoser.


----------



## screature

sharonmac09 said:


> escape from suburbia?


Hmmm, could very well be, but not quite correct.


----------



## screature

Ottawaman said:


> Sears spring/summer 2009 catalogue page 124​


Even Sears isn't that far behind the times.


----------



## screature

Ok here is A LOT more to go on:


----------



## Ottawaman

American tourists?


----------



## screature

Well yes one would assume so, but please remember the name of the game.


----------



## sharonmac09

Are you looking for certain type of cameras?


----------



## Ottawaman

A stereotypical American tourist couple. 
John on the left is in insurance sales, while Sheila on the right is employed at Walmart. They have been married for 23 years and live in Topeka Kansas.
John wants to look at Volcanoes, but Sheila just wants a break from the kids.


----------



## sharonmac09

O-man's relatives from Topeka, Kansas?


----------



## sharonmac09

colour blindness test?


----------



## screature

sharonmac09 said:


> Are you looking for certain type of cameras?


Hehehe nothing to do with cameras.


----------



## screature

Ottawaman said:


> A stereotypical American tourist couple.
> John on the left is in insurance sales, while Sheila on the right is employed at Walmart. They have been married for 23 years and live in Topeka Kansas.
> John wants to look at Volcanoes, but Sheila just wants a break from the kids.


No not looking for a story or a caption. Just What am I?


----------



## screature

Here is the whole thing. I need to know specifically, What am I?


----------



## Dr.G.

Obese tourists.


----------



## Dr.G.

Obese tourists with no sense of color coordination.


----------



## Sonal

A stock photo.


----------



## sharonmac09

a couple of hicks waiting to use the 'loo?


----------



## Dr.G.

Obese tourists with no sense of color coordination, and NOT going on a trip to New York City.


----------



## screature

Here's a clue, this is "related" to the previous "What am I" posted by MacDoc.


----------



## sharonmac09

aaahhh...........out of town sport fans?


----------



## sharonmac09

They have been banished to the gates of Hades?


----------



## Ottawaman

Relatives from hell coming to visit?


----------



## Dr.G.

TO tourists at Toaster City, in the West Edmonton Mall.


----------



## Dr.G.

That drain is interesting .................... might it be significent?


----------



## screature

Dr.G. said:


> Obese tourists.





Dr.G. said:


> Obese tourists with no sense of color coordination.


That is what they "look" like isnt it.



Sonal said:


> A stock photo.


No there is nothing stock about this, it is one of a kind.




sharonmac09 said:


> a couple of hicks waiting to use the 'loo?


Well again it does *look* like this doesn't it.


----------



## screature

All very funny but no. What am I?


----------



## Dr.G.

Wax figures?


----------



## screature

Dr.G. said:


> That drain is interesting .................... might it be significent?


In cases of flooding, yes.


----------



## sharonmac09

Museum visitors?


----------



## Dr.G.

They are an exhibit at a neo-modern/post-modern art exhibit.


----------



## sharonmac09

Are they underground as in subway commuters?


----------



## screature

Dr.G. said:


> Wax figures?


Ahhhh, now we are getting some where. No not wax but yes figures. Famous figures from the late eighties. When was the last time you were in New York Dr. G. you might have had the opportunity to see them in the "flesh".


----------



## screature

sharonmac09 said:


> Museum visitors?


Nope


----------



## Dr.G.

screature said:


> Ahhhh, now we are getting some where. No not wax but yes figures. Famous figures from the late eighties. When was the last time you were in New York Dr. G. you might have had the opportunity to see them in the "flesh".


Last time in NYC was May, 1992.


----------



## screature

Dr.G. said:


> They are an exhibit at a neo-modern/post-modern art exhibit.


Yes and no. They are art, sculptures actually but not neo-modern/post-modern (just to be art historically accurate). Who is the artist, very famous especially in the 1970's.


----------



## Dr.G.

Andy Warhol?


----------



## screature

Dr.G. said:


> Last time in NYC was May, 1992.


A little late, they "debuted" in 1988.


----------



## Dr.G.

At the Museum of Modern Art in NYC?


----------



## sharonmac09

Andy Warhol art?


----------



## screature

Dr.G. said:


> Andy Warhol?


No not Andy but they would have known each other as they both were Pop Artists.


----------



## screature

Dr.G. said:


> At the Museum of Modern Art in NYC?


No these "folks" are shown in their first home, The Saatchi Gallery.


----------



## Sonal

Duane Hanson, Tourists II


----------



## Dr.G.

Good one, Sonal.


----------



## sharonmac09

Sonal, congrats-you must have been following us waiting to pounce in with the answer!


----------



## Dr.G.

Duane Hanson - The Traveller - - Contemporary Art

This is the one I like.


----------



## sharonmac09

Are these figures really sculptures?


----------



## Dr.G.

sharonmac09 said:


> Are these figures really sculptors?


Yes, a unique use of fibreglass. I guessed wax, but that was wrong. At least it got us thinking on the correct track.


----------



## screature

Sonal said:


> Duane Hanson, Tourists II


Indeed. Congrats Sonal!!! Twernt an easy one.

:clap::clap::clap:

Here are few more of his works. He was quite the social commentator.


----------



## Sonal

I would like to thank Google for this win, and screature for the Saatchi Gallery, which gave me something to search on.

I'm bogged down with a few things, so I don't have time to look up a new image. Someone can go ahead in my place.


----------



## ciaochiao

*Wow!!*

Hey Everyone:
I just got home and followed, with many, MANY laughs - especially Sharonmac and Dr. G's guesses, the route to the correct answer!! Way to go you guys. Those were amazing sculptures. Hilarious guesses. Sonal, good final answer. Where was the Honorableness? i didn't see one peep out of KC4? I was almost going to guess, had an answer not been given, the 'new Hades and Perseph':lmao::lmao::lmao:!!

Screature, excellent pic. OK, Mr. Picture, Please! and thank you!
CC


----------



## Sonal

Hmmm.... looks like I do have time to find an image.

Okay, just bear with me in the morning as I'll be away from the computer for a bit.


----------



## ciaochiao

*is that...*

Is that Gold in them thar hills??


----------



## Sonal

There is gold in them thar hills.... but what is it?


----------



## ciaochiao

*uhhh*

Uhhh, is it a nugget of gold? I'm guessing you want another type of answer but i thought i'd send this in first.


----------



## sharonmac09

Leprechaun gold? Did you find some in your backyard?


----------



## Dr.G.

A golden statue .... could be Laxmi or Ganesha.


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> A golden statue .... could be Laxmi or Ganesha.


When you go with god you can't go wrong.... but no.



sharonmac09 said:


> Leprechaun gold? Did you find some in your backyard?


No luck for you... and if only I had!



ciaochiao said:


> Uhhh, is it a nugget of gold? I'm guessing you want another type of answer but i thought i'd send this in first.


There's scarcely a nugget of truth in this answer.


----------



## sharonmac09

No gold then.

Is it made of aluminum?


----------



## Dr.G.

The lost golden temple in Peru ............... you found it ...


----------



## sharonmac09

Fool's gold?


----------



## sharonmac09

A surface painted with gold coloured paint? Like radiator paint?


----------



## Sonal

sharonmac09 said:


> No gold then.
> 
> Is it made of aluminum?


It is gold. But it's not a nugget.



Dr.G. said:


> The lost golden temple in Peru ............... you found it ...


Well, it's not lost and it's not in Peru... but it's sort of a temple.



sharonmac09 said:


> Fool's gold?


Foolish answer.


----------



## screature

It is gold applied to something else, like gold leaf?


----------



## MacDoc

The Hubble space telescope.


----------



## Dr.G.

Is the location important, such as Golden Boy atop the Manitobe provincial legislature?


----------



## Dr.G.

"... it's sort of a temple." Should I follow along these lines or is it a dead end?


----------



## Dr.G.

Does this thing have an actual function?


----------



## ciaochiao

*is it...*

staying along the lines of the past several WAI pics, is it the Golden Fleece from Jason's statue in Greece?


----------



## ciaochiao

*and that*

and that said statue resides in a parthenon of some sort?


----------



## ciaochiao

*hmmm*

is it a close up of a gold bar sitting in Fort Knox - the temple of mulah? :lmao:
CC


----------



## Sonal

screature said:


> It is gold applied to something else, like gold leaf?


It is gold leaf, but that is what it is made of, not what it is.



MacDoc said:


> The Hubble space telescope.


Not even close. Literally... the object is on earth.



Dr.G. said:


> Is the location important, such as Golden Boy atop the Manitobe provincial legislature?


The location will definitely help you figure out what it is.



Dr.G. said:


> "... it's sort of a temple." Should I follow along these lines or is it a dead end?


I'd follow along these lines... whether or not it is a temple might just be an issue of semantics or definitions.



Dr.G. said:


> Does this thing have an actual function?


Not a utilitarian function. 



ciaochiao said:


> staying along the lines of the past several WAI pics, is it the Golden Fleece from Jason's statue in Greece?


Nope, that answer is very fluffy.



ciaochiao said:


> and that said statue resides in a parthenon of some sort?


You're ruined. No parthenon.



ciaochiao said:


> is it a close up of a gold bar sitting in Fort Knox - the temple of mulah? :lmao:
> CC


Nothing so materialistic as that.... or so universally worshipped.


----------



## Dr.G.

Is it in North America?


----------



## Dr.G.

Europe?


----------



## Dr.G.

South Amercia?


----------



## Dr.G.

Asia?


----------



## Dr.G.

For the record, I think that this rule of asking just one question per posting is a bit annoying, since I could have asked all locations in one post.


----------



## Sonal

Dr.G. said:


> Asia?


Yes.


----------



## MacDoc

One of the big Buddha's perhaps
Mahamuni Pagoda (Maha Myat Muni Paya), Mandalay | AsiaExplorers
Mahamuni Pagoda


----------



## screature

Golden Rock Shrine in Burma?


----------



## Sonal

MacDoc said:


> One of the big Buddha's perhaps
> Mahamuni Pagoda (Maha Myat Muni Paya), Mandalay | AsiaExplorers
> Mahamuni Pagoda


Right country, wrong pagoda.



screature said:


> Golden Rock Shrine in Burma?
> 
> Yes!












Legend has it that the rock is held in place by a single hair of the Buddha. (I'm told that if you shove it, you can feel it move... but women aren't allowed to touch it, so I never shoved it for myself.)


----------



## screature

Great pic Sonal. One of the things I like about this thread is it's educational component. Until I had to figure out what this thing was based on the clues and do some research, I didn't know it even existed! Very cool!!

I have work to do tonight so somebody take my place. If no one posts anything when I am done I will post then. Cheers!


----------



## MacDoc

Good stuff - I'll see if I'm up to filling the gap tho a weekend veg/read is beckoning.


----------



## Sonal

Thanks screature. Golden Rock Pagoda (Kyaiktiyo) was one of my favourite places in Burma. It's nice to be able to show it off to people.


----------



## KC4

Time for a Score update/correction:
(Thanks for keeping me on track players!)
Eggman .......1
SINC ............11.5
winwintoo.....7 
Ottawaman....16
Dr. G ............39.75
The Doug ....2
Screature .....21
Trevor ..........11.5
Bryanc ..........6
KC4 ..............20.75
jawknee ........1
smoothfonzo 4
The G3 man.. 1
Chris .............5
Danalicious... 1
ciaochiao ......7.5
Xiolo..............4.5
chimo.............12.5
DR Hannon.....2
chef-ryan........1
FeXL................4.5
Sonal..............4
hdh607 .........1
hhk.................1
Macfury...........9.5
Dreambird.......1
rondini.............1
Niteshooter.....1.5
Sharonmac......6.75
MacDoc..............2

..and the rest of you......your guesses must have been fool's gold!


----------



## ciaochiao

*You're BAAAACCKKK!!*

WHOOT WHOOT WHOOT!!! THE HONORABLE WHOOTNESS HAS ARRIVED!! Why don't you post a pic your Honorableness? Wasn't that last pic of Sonal's simply stunning? And of course, Screature got it...had it not been him, it would have been Dr. G or you! I think Dr. G has been deliberately doing his 'blonde' act but it won't matter how long he does this because no one will ever catch the venerable Dr. G! Where's Chimo been lately? CHIMO!!!!!!!!

MR. PICTURE, PLEASE! and thank you!
CC


----------



## KC4

Whatami?


----------



## KC4

Whoa! That came out larger than I thought (still getting the hang of this dropbox thang.....)


----------



## ciaochiao

*Heyyy!!!!*

heyyyy!! I can't see!! I can't See!!! Seriously, I know I can't see physically out of one but the other works ok but all I see is that little blue question mark box. no pic. What should i do here? I tried clicking on the question mark and all associated actions but no action, jackson. I'll try to quit and restart...not that I'd guess it even if I could see it!:lmao: 
CC


----------



## KC4

I can see it - Can anyone else see it? 

Hmmmmmm.....


----------



## Dr.G.

I see it .................. and it is a 50's style toaster. Thought you could fool us, but some of us owned those toasters. An easy point for me. Like catching doxies in a bathtub filled with treats.


----------



## screature

KC4 said:


> I can see it - Can anyone else see it?
> 
> Hmmmmmm.....


As Pte. Schultz would say... "I ZEEE NOTTINGS...."


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> I see it .................. and it is a 50's style toaster. Thought you could fool us, but some of us owned those toasters. An easy point for me. Like catching doxies in a bathtub filled with treats.


It is not a toaster, nor a tub o' Doxies.


----------



## KC4

screature said:


> As Pte. Schultz would say... "I ZEEE NOTTINGS...."


Hmmm...I wonder why Dr. G can see it and Screature and CC cannot? 

I can even see it if I am not logged in????


----------



## screature

KC4 said:


> Hmmm...I wonder why Dr. G can see it and Screature and CC cannot?
> 
> I can even see it if I am not logged in????


By Dr. G.'s response, perhaps he is joking...I don't know, but perhaps reost using the tried and true method.


----------



## KC4

I'll try the dropbox method once more - I don't have any more room in my ehMac account.....


----------



## MacDoc




----------



## SINC

KC4 said:


> I'll try the dropbox method once more - I don't have any more room in my ehMac account.....


Just go delete your attachments and presto, more space.


----------



## Ottawaman

Segways


----------



## MacDoc

His image is posted ( suggested he email it to me ) - I suggest all posting use
Image hosting, free photo sharing & video sharing at Photobucket

••


here it is












....


----------



## Niteshooter

Wheelchair wheels?

I can only see MacDoc's pix as well.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> It is not a toaster, nor a tub o' Doxies.


KC4, that's what I see, so I get the point. Fair is fair in love, war and breeding doxies.:lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Hmmm...I wonder why Dr. G can see it and Screature and CC cannot?
> 
> I can even see it if I am not logged in????



It's one of those "glow in the dark" toasters -- everyone was able to see them back in the 1950's.


----------



## Dr.G.

screature said:


> By Dr. G.'s response, perhaps he is joking...I don't know, but perhaps reost using the tried and true method.


Screature, I never joke.


----------



## sharonmac09

Hey Kim, I'm using the windows computer in the hotel and I see nothing from you just MacDoc's

Looks like a line up of racing wheelchairs just about ready to start.


----------



## Dr.G.

Here is my picture. Guess what sort of bread is inside this toaster. :lmao:


----------



## sharonmac09

Dr.G. said:


> Here is my picture. Guess what sort of bread is inside this toaster. :lmao:


Windows bread identical to the Windows computer I'm using in the hotel. This thing is about to become toast. But not, I need it tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

sharonmac09 said:


> Windows bread identical to the Windows computer I'm using in the hotel. This thing is about to become toast. But not, I need it tomorrow.


Not even close, Sharon. This bread was called "poor people's bread" by some who did not know that this sort of bread even existed.


----------



## KC4

MacDoc said:


>


Thanks MacDoc! 


SINC said:


> Just go delete your attachments and presto, more space.


Thanks Sinc, but if I delete my past attachments, people cannot "play" the game from the start. 


Ottawaman said:


> Segways


That answer is a not an adequate segue to the solution.


MacDoc said:


> His image is posted ( suggested he email it to me ) - I suggest all posting use
> Image hosting, free photo sharing & video sharing at Photobucket
> 
> ••
> 
> 
> here it is
> 
> 
> ....


FYI - I am a she.


Niteshooter said:


> Wheelchair wheels?
> 
> I can only see MacDoc's pix as well.


Yep! Niteshooter got it! I thought it would be much harder to pick off because they are collapsed. 



Dr.G. said:


> Here is my picture. Guess what sort of bread is inside this toaster. :lmao:


Toast! 


Dr.G. said:


> Not even close, Sharon. This bread was called "poor people's bread" by some who did not know that this sort of bread even existed.


More Toast!


----------



## KC4

Hmmmm....trying to use Mobile Me - have Public and Shared folders....can get the link to work , but somehow cannot get the image to display. 

Anybody know what I might be doing wrong?


----------



## Dr.G.

Kim, yes it is toast, but from what specific type of bread?


----------



## KC4

Pita?


----------



## KC4

Oni or Matzoh?


----------



## Dr.G.

No .......... no ............ and oy vey, no.


----------



## MacDoc

The emperor's toast....matching his clothes.


----------



## KC4

Rye bread?


----------



## Dr.G.

No, not rye bread.

So as to put your anxiety at ease, it is pumpernickel bread.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> No, not rye bread.
> 
> So as to put your anxiety at ease, it is pumpernickel bread.


Hmmm, I thought Pumpernickel WAS a rye bread....

Wikipedia thinks so too....Pumpernickel - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
the etymology is amusing if you care to read through it. :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Kim, pumpernickle bread is very dark and coarse, much darker and coarser than regular Jewish rye bread. Sorry.


----------



## sharonmac09

*Ok, now back to fun.*

What am I, folks. This time I'm not giving any advance clues to you smarty pants.

View attachment 9068


----------



## MacDoc

Baby birds of some sort - maybe eaglets.


----------



## ciaochiao

*ummmm*

are they baby bunny ears?


----------



## sharonmac09

MacDoc said:


> Baby birds of some sort - maybe eaglets.


Hey that's not fair. Do you live on the west coast? Hey Kim, is this the fastest answer in the history of WAI?

View attachment 9075


CBC British Columbia | Features | Eagle Cam from Victoria/ Sidney


----------



## MacDoc

Twitcher....


----------



## MacDoc




----------



## sharonmac09

Anteater?


----------



## MacDoc

Nope


----------



## sharonmac09

star nosed mole?


----------



## ciaochiao

*Whoa!!*

That was WAY too fast MD!! Good for both of you! I would never have come up with eaglets that fast. Wow!

ok, I think MD's pic looks like food, or maybe I'm just hungry!! is it a chinese/asian dish?


----------



## MacDoc

touché well done


----------



## ciaochiao

*Tie*



sharonmac09 said:


> Hey that's not fair. Do you live on the west coast? Hey Kim, is this the fastest answer in the history of WAI?


i think it may be a tie for fastest answer-KC4 guessed, within moments-literally, a pic of a gramophone that SINC put up. It was so fast I was still typing my one line response-and you KNOW how fast I put up my 'rants'!! But yes, this was VERY, VERY fast. We should review the entire thread and count the seconds between pic and answer. Interesting Sharonmac!! That's actually an 'award' we can give or at least an Ehmac World Records statistic.

Where is the Honorable Whootness today anyway? I haven't seen her at all-very unusual. Hope all's well with the WAI creator


----------



## MacDoc

That's a bit random as you don't know the time someone sees it.
The right hand chick gave it away as well as 50 years of birdwatching and catching "glimpses" for identification.

I'm most impressed with SH nailing the star mole  _ I thought the scale would throw people off.


----------



## sharonmac09

ciaochiao said:


> That was WAY too fast MD!! Good for both of you! I would never have come up with eaglets that fast. Wow!
> 
> ok, I think MD's pic looks like food, or maybe I'm just hungry!! is it a chinese/asian dish?


You eat moles for dinner? Is it appetizing?


----------



## MacDoc

What led you to a star mole??


----------



## ciaochiao

*Omg!!*

WAY TO GO SM!! I AM SIMPLY STUNNED BY THE TWO OF YOU. I can't understand how your minds think like that. Kudos to both of you!! Whoot whoot whoot!!

As for the time, isn't it the time of post to time of answer that we'd be looking for? Ok, you guys, post again! this is 'sort of' fun-keep your scores to report to the Creator. I'm easy to calculate-zero, zero, zero....:-(


----------



## ciaochiao

*Hahahahaaa!!!*



sharonmac09 said:


> You eat moles for dinner? Is it appetizing?


But don't laugh, Asians are prone to eating almost EVERYTHING. My eldest just adopted a guinea pig for his gf's birthday present. We were searching for care of a guinea pig and found a site detailing 'how to' eat and cook guinea pigs....uh, BLEAAACHHHH. The only good news was that it WASN'T Asians for a change but instead, Ecuador and peruvians who love eating rodents. Whew! Thought Asians were going to get pinned for another one! i hear black bean hot fried black beetles are tasty---again, a BIG uck from me!
CC


----------



## sharonmac09

MacDoc said:


> What led you to a star mole??


I actually thought of anteater first because the claws look like something for digging up morsels in the earth. Then I thought about moles and I googled for the exact type of mole.


----------



## sharonmac09

ciaochiao said:


> But don't laugh, Asians are prone to eating almost EVERYTHING. My eldest just adopted a guinea pig for his gf's birthday present. We were searching for care of a guinea pig and found a site detailing 'how to' eat and cook guinea pigs....uh, BLEAAACHHHH. The only good news was that it WASN'T Asians for a change but instead, Ecuador and peruvians who love eating rodents. Whew! Thought Asians were going to get pinned for another one! i hear black bean hot fried black beetles are tasty---again, a BIG uck from me!
> CC


:lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao: woot, woot, :lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## MacDoc




----------



## sharonmac09

an air compressor?


----------



## MacDoc

Nope no air..


----------



## sharonmac09

so it is filled with liquid?


----------



## MacDoc

Nope










there is a matryoshka element


----------



## sharonmac09

oldest satellite-Vanguard 1


----------



## sharonmac09

matryoshka-russian nesting dolls

So its Russian but what is it? 

Is it Chernobyl?


----------



## Sonal

ciaochiao said:


> But don't laugh, Asians are prone to eating almost EVERYTHING. My eldest just adopted a guinea pig for his gf's birthday present. We were searching for care of a guinea pig and found a site detailing 'how to' eat and cook guinea pigs....uh, BLEAAACHHHH. The only good news was that it WASN'T Asians for a change but instead, Ecuador and peruvians who love eating rodents. Whew! Thought Asians were going to get pinned for another one! i hear black bean hot fried black beetles are tasty---again, a BIG uck from me!
> CC


I'm vegetarian, but while I was in Peru a few people in my group tried cuy (guinea pig).

It apparently was tasty, but the problem was that the way they serve it, it looks a lot like roadkill.


----------



## ciaochiao

*For real!*

Wow Sonal! Those sites are FOR REAL?!?!?? i simply have to tell the kid and gf this. They were gagging over the 'bowl' of guinea pigs. So do you know if they actually 'farm' them or are they like the chinese, who just go into the bush to trap rats? At this very moment, I'm feeling very, very vegetarian. i love vegetables but also like the traditional NA meats-beef, chicken, pork. Often, especially during the summer, I'll do months of just veggies. They are so great when grown and picked locally. now, i'm hungry but all it will take is another pic of a guinea pig.....bleahhhhhh.....Oh, did you know there's such a thing as 'mad squirrel disease'? Seriously. The '********' who eat squirrel have apparently displayed this, although I'm not sure if it's really from the squirrels or inbreeding...oh, nasty, my bad
CC


----------



## ciaochiao

*sputnik*

is it part of sputnik? with a toaster of course...


----------



## Sonal

ciaochiao said:


> Wow Sonal! Those sites are FOR REAL?!?!?? i simply have to tell the kid and gf this. They were gagging over the 'bowl' of guinea pigs. So do you know if they actually 'farm' them or are they like the chinese, who just go into the bush to trap rats? At this very moment, I'm feeling very, very vegetarian. i love vegetables but also like the traditional NA meats-beef, chicken, pork. Often, especially during the summer, I'll do months of just veggies. They are so great when grown and picked locally. now, i'm hungry but all it will take is another pic of a guinea pig.....bleahhhhhh.....Oh, did you know there's such a thing as 'mad squirrel disease'? Seriously. The '********' who eat squirrel have apparently displayed this, although I'm not sure if it's really from the squirrels or inbreeding...oh, nasty, my bad
> CC


They farm them, though since it is a special occasion food, it's not like they are factory-farmed. You can also buy them live at the market, but they are meant for food. Mostly, they are roasted.

Here it is... so not to distract from the game, this is just a link to the picture.
http://i41.tinypic.com/2u7u4ia.jpg


----------



## ciaochiao

*is it...*

is it sputnik, with a toasted guinea pig??

Sonal, I really need to know more---why are they special occasion since GPs are so easy to breed? What type of occasions? I'll be sure to tell my kid and the gf to hide Puffball on those occasions!
CC


----------



## Sonal

ciaochiao said:


> Sonal, I really need to know more---why are they special occasion since GPs are so easy to breed? What type of occasions? I'll be sure to tell my kid and the gf to hide Puffball on those occasions!
> CC


I think the issue is more that cuy takes a long time to prepare and cook.... it's traditionally slow-roasted.

I don't think there's a particular occasion where guinea pig is eaten, but it's not really your quick Tuesday night dinner.


----------



## MacDoc

You got it chia ( sorry snoozed for a few hours )..











Sputnik 1

this was going to be my next clue - sans text of course


----------



## ciaochiao

*Whoooooo!!!!*

md, this is the best news (almost) that I could have awakened to!! I can't believe that I actually guessed SOMETHING correctly! Thank you MD-you have made my day! 

OK, I can't post now, if someone else wants to, I'll post later.:clap: I'm thrilled!!!!!
CC


----------



## KC4

Time for a Score update/correction:
(Thanks for keeping me on track players!)
Eggman .......1
SINC ............11.5
winwintoo.....7 
Ottawaman....16
Dr. G ............39.75
The Doug ....2
Screature .....21
Trevor ..........11.5
Bryanc ..........6
KC4 ..............20.75
jawknee ........1
smoothfonzo 4
The G3 man.. 1
Chris .............5
Danalicious... 1
ciaochiao ......8.5
Xiolo..............4.5
chimo.............12.5
DR Hannon.....2
chef-ryan........1
FeXL................4.5
Sonal..............4
hdh607 .........1
hhk.................1
Macfury...........9.5
Dreambird.......1
rondini.............1
Niteshooter.....2.5
Sharonmac......7.75
MacDoc..............3

..and the rest of you......feeling like a Guinea Pig?
__________________


----------



## MacDoc




----------



## Dr.G.

Looks like the initial model for the Apple I and II.


----------



## MacDoc

Good score Dr. G.
Post up an image


Apple's 11 Most Intriguing Computer Designs - PC World


----------



## KC4

^^^hahah! I thought Dr G. was joking again! 

Good one Dr. G! :clap:


----------



## sharonmac09

:lmao::lmao::lmao: I too thought Dr. G was joking.

MD.......us smarty pants are too quick and savvy for you!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> ^^^hahah! I thought Dr G. was joking again!
> 
> Good one Dr. G! :clap:


It wasn't a joke guess, just a wild guess, because I have an Apple IIe and that's what it looked like.


----------



## Dr.G.

sharonmac09 said:


> :lmao::lmao::lmao: I too thought Dr. G was joking.
> 
> MD.......us smarty pants are too quick and savvy for you!!!!!!!!!!!


Sharon, if I was going to post a joke guess, it would have been a toaster.


----------



## Dr.G.

Guess where I am????????? And what is my name????


----------



## Sonal

Is it a toaster?


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal, how did you guess???? Now, where is the toaster located and what is his name?


----------



## ciaochiao

*is it...*

Is it LEO the toaster who sits outside the library in new york?

Incidentally, way to go you guys. I don't know why i even bother to guess, Dr. G, Sharonmac, MD all get it in 'Just One Look' I used to love that song

Look at your score Sharon!! Good for you! only playing for a while and you're already almost at the 10!!!!!!! The one to watch is Dr. G. I think Dr. G has a special connection to the creator. Dr. G knows everything!! i think he should be known as 'The Esteemed Dr. G' here, in ehMac. Anyone else think they can ever, ever match Dr. G's 40k+ QUALITY posts? Me no think so!! Even me, the typing tornado....

ok, back to the pic.


----------



## ciaochiao

*wait a minute*

wait a moment, is that Leo, who sits outside your building at Memo??


----------



## Dr.G.

CC, you got the location for 1/2 a point. Now, think of it's actual name, or even the name given to it by the Mayor of NYC, Mayor La Guardia.


----------



## Dr.G.

...


----------



## KC4

I can't tell - Is it Patience or Fortitude? 

Sometimes I get them confused?


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4, the picture gives it away. Listen to the song. That should help.

YouTube - Gene Kelly Frank Sinatra - "New York, New York"


----------



## ciaochiao

*Looks like*

Looks like patience to me....you know those lions, they all look alike!! i actually didn't know they had been named. Huh. Interesting.
CC


----------



## sharonmac09

The Memorial Day Lions?


----------



## Dr.G.

They were originally named Leo Astor and Leo Lenox, in honor of the library's founders. These names were transformed into Lady Astor and Lord Lenox (although both lions are male). In the 1930s they were nicknamed "Patience" and "Fortitude" by Mayor Fiorello La Guardia. He chose these names because he felt that the citizens of New York would need to possess these qualities to see themselves through the Great Depression. Patience is on the south side (the left as one faces the main entrance) and Fortitude on the north.

So, the lion is Fortitude.

So, I would say that CC should get .75 for the harder guess of the NYC Public Library, and KC4 a .25 for getting one or the two names.


----------



## sharonmac09

Can't make out the lyrics-Vickie and Kim are the ones with good ears.


----------



## ciaochiao

*just one look*

Hi Sharon:
i'll look up the lyrics and send them to you. I think it was a song out of the 60s and don't recall who did it. but it seems to apply to you guys- just one look, that's all it took oooo, just one look!!

OOOOOOOHHHHHH WHOOT WHOOT!!! i have another teeny, tiny three quarter point!! That's ONLY because you guys aren't really putting your hearts into it and Dr. G is the poster- he can't guess. I actually liked their original names Dr. G, Lady and Lord sound too much like Connie and Babs. Oh well, yayaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!! Thank you for the geography and history lessson. As usual, i always learn from your posts, even the ones of the toaster - incidentally, what 'kind' of bread was it in the 'emperor's new toaster'?

CC


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> They were originally named Leo Astor and Leo Lenox, in honor of the library's founders. These names were transformed into Lady Astor and Lord Lenox (although both lions are male). In the 1930s they were nicknamed "Patience" and "Fortitude" by Mayor Fiorello La Guardia. He chose these names because he felt that the citizens of New York would need to possess these qualities to see themselves through the Great Depression. Patience is on the south side (the left as one faces the main entrance) and Fortitude on the north.
> 
> So, the lion is Fortitude.
> 
> So, I would say that CC should get .75 for the harder guess of the NYC Public Library, and KC4 a .25 for getting one or the two names.


DEAL! 

The lyrics said something like..
The Bronx is up and the Batterie's (sp?) down.
People ride in a hole in the ground 
New York, New York,
It's a wonderful TOWN!


I do want to visit New York one day....I'm sure it would be awesome.


----------



## ciaochiao

*Oopsss!!*

:lmao::lmao::lmao:

i thought Sharon was asking about 'just one look'!! hahahahaaaa!!

you are too kind kc4, but i will admit, i shall not argue with anyone who cuts me a break in this smarty pants thread. i've never felt so humbled in my entire life-and THAT is a good thing. you guys post. Every time i post, my pic is so boring everyone guesses it right away-it doesn't help that i keep posting genetics/dna related pics does it? I is a dummy. But that's why you guys have the high scores. how the heck do you even keep the score kc4? I've totally lost track. Do members pm you telling you their updates?

OK guys, next pic!! Sharonmac, since i suspect you're going to be WAYYYY above, in the ranks of the Screatures, KC4s, and Dr. Gs, do you want to post? Dr. G? KC4?
CC


----------



## sharonmac09

All righty, Vickie-this should be easy for you. Who am I? You smarty pants-leave it to poor Vickie. How many posts do you think it'll take for her light bulb to light up?

View attachment 9096


----------



## ciaochiao

*So cute!!!*

Is that you Sharon?? That baby is adorable!! Look at the eyes on her! ok, is it....
Sharonmac??
CC


----------



## sharonmac09

Post #1 - WRONG- guess again! The baby is older than me.


----------



## ciaochiao

*is it...*

is the baby Dr. G?


----------



## sharonmac09

Post #2-INCORRECT-The baby is younger (I think) and you have the right sex pinned down.


----------



## ciaochiao

*is the baby*

is the baby an actor?


----------



## sharonmac09

Is this a question? Does it count as a post? YES

Post #3: BUZZZZ- yes he is an actor.


----------



## ciaochiao

*yes, yes*

Ok, yes, every thing is a post from me!! you should be prepared to be here oh, say, all night??

OK, is this actor - Al Pacino?


----------



## sharonmac09

Post #4-FAR OFF- try younger and a cute dimple


----------



## sharonmac09

You need this point to stay ahead of me otherwise the next point would send me leapfrogging over you!

Summer lovin' had me a blast
Summer lovin', happened so fast
.....................


----------



## KC4

Ooops ! Posted before I saw that this was supposed to be a Vickie only game....


----------



## sharonmac09

's ok, Kim you're forgiven.


----------



## KC4

Whew! I think I put the cotter pin back in before Vicki spotted my guess!


----------



## sharonmac09

KC4 said:


> Whew! I think I put the cotter pin back in before Vicki spotted my guess!


Yeah, I think you did and you had the right answer. Do you think the clue above is too obvious for our befuddled Vickie?


----------



## ciaochiao

*Ahhhhhhhaaaaaaa!!!!*

OK, is it........JOHN TRAVOLTA?????????


----------



## ciaochiao

*what cotter post?*

you guys, i'm stunned enough......what cotter post? YESSSSSS!!! I think that the lyrics were the greatest clue. i hope I'm right. Gawd, how awful if i'm not!!! ok, ummm, I had no idea that Travolta was that cute as a baby! I loved him in Pulp Fiction and even that dopey baby movie - look who's talking.

Please tell me I'm right....oh, KC4, are you talking about Welcome Back Kotter? oh boy, i hope it's not Gabe Kaplan, he's cute too.
CC


----------



## sharonmac09

ciaochiao said:


> OK, is it........JOHN TRAVOLTA?????????


oh oh oh oh yes it is-CONGRATS VICKIE

View attachment 9103


----------



## ciaochiao

*Omg!!!*

thank you thank you thank you you guys!!! Thanks for donating to the 'Make Vicki Feel Not So Dumb' fund!!! WHHOOOOOTTTT!!!! See, if the honorable KC4 had not pulled her post, i would have lost - AGAIN!! As usual!!

Oh my, Travolta was simply adorable as a baby wasn't he? So sad what happened to his son Jett. i felt so sorry for the family. He and the wife are such a cute and nice couple, never getting into that stupid media frenzy. Who else was so cute as a baby? did you guys see the movie, Michael? I do not like Andie McDowell but I really liked Travolta as the naughty angel. Loved him in Pulp Fiction. One of the biggest surprises i've had in a decade! I had no idea he was older than 'us'. I still think of him as a 30 something!!

OK, ok. Now the board is open again!! Everyone join in!! I'm just happy to get on the board at all....Thanks SM and KC4 plus everyone else who desisted - it must have driven everyone nuts!
CC


----------



## ciaochiao

*ok, ok*

Alrighty.....
I owe, I owe, so here's a post for 'yo - I'm trying to be poetic.....Here's my 1st post in AGES....I'm going out for a tiny bit, be back soon!! happy guessing - NO ONE LOOK GUESSES!!!


----------



## MacDoc

Bean sprouts?


----------



## KC4

Pasta?


----------



## sharonmac09

baby corn?


----------



## ciaochiao

*i is back*



MacDoc said:


> Bean sprouts?


That guess is just chop suey



KC4 said:


> Pasta?


I'm gonna haveta pasta on that guess



sharonmac09 said:


> baby corn?


Oh SM09, you are so corny!!

ok guys, that may be the most 'witty' type response you'll get out of me for the entire guess. I've got three of the fastest guessers on the block here so i'm completely expecting the answer soon - 
CC


----------



## sharonmac09

chinese baby corn?


----------



## sharonmac09

Is it food?


----------



## KC4

Is this microscopic?


----------



## ciaochiao

*ahhh, no*



sharonmac09 said:


> chinese baby corn?


No corn to a-MAIZE you....



sharonmac09 said:


> Is it food?


I hear that some countries eat it but not for me, nope if you were a dummy, I'd give you a bigger hint but you sure ain't no dummy!!



KC4 said:


> Is this microscopic?


The picture is a microscopic view of the thing itself. The thing itself is not


----------



## sharonmac09

Is it a land creature?


----------



## sharonmac09

Is it antlers?


----------



## ciaochiao

*yes and no*



sharonmac09 said:


> Is it a land creature?


part of this thing's life is spent aquatically while the other is on land



sharonmac09 said:


> Is it antlers?


Hmm, they do kind of look like antlers don't they? But no 'deer', they're not!!
CC


----------



## danalicious

Turtle?


----------



## ciaochiao

*Hi!!*



danalicious said:


> Turtle?


Hey!!! long time no see!! good to see you again. come back to the 'Family'. We have wondered where you've been!

OK, your answer:

That answer is wayyyy tooooo slowwwwwww....


----------



## MacDoc

Rice?


----------



## ciaochiao

*intelligent but*



MacDoc said:


> Rice?


Huh, that is a very intelligent guess MD, part life in water, part life on land but unfortunately, NO DICE with RICE


----------



## MacDoc

anopheles then?


----------



## ciaochiao

*How do you do that???*



MacDoc said:


> anopheles then?


BINGO!! HOW DO YOU GUYS DO THAT??????????? it is a pic of the hair on a mosquito. As you guys all know, these pests live part of their life (first three) aquatically while the adults who inflict all our woes, live almost an equal portion on land. 
Anopheles - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## MacDoc

How did you suss out sputnik??....a non- descrip image of metal and Russian nesting doll.... 

I had a whole series of images lined up for that










How did Dr. G get to first Apple computer from a piece of wood?? In one jump.









If you are interested in this kind of sub conscious rapid assessment read Blink.
gladwell dot com - blink


----------



## ciaochiao

*Easy*

Well, with you and Dr. G, i have come to anticipate one look answers. Sharonmac and KC4 as well. With the Sputnik, honestly, it was your hint of the satellite and SM's russian inference. And well, I'm OLD and Sputnik was always talked about by the kids at school when i was in JK and they were in gr. 8. 

Ok, i've got to admit, I was stunned by the wood guess=apple and SM's star mole guess. I have NO idea how you guys do that. Seriously. It's like, your brains are 'Super Duper'. Well, you've got the spot!! Confound me again...hopefully almost everyone else is asleep so I can get 10 guesses in before someone takes ONE look and gets it - uh, Dr. G is awake. I hope he's occupied with his Doxies.....

Ok MD, post your WAI!!
CC


----------



## MacDoc




----------



## ciaochiao

*is it...*

Is that the new primate fossil they just found....wait, i'll think of the name-or look it up


----------



## ciaochiao

*part 2*

the name: Darwinius masillae/Ida?


----------



## MacDoc

Nope tho it shares some notoriety. 

BTW if you want to have some fun, expand your vocabulary, feed some people and see how well your mind delves into the not conscious - see how you do on this
FreeRice


----------



## ciaochiao

*the fossil that...*

I haven't gone to your link yet but will. I'm sure it's interesting!

Ok, is it the fossil that bridged/revealed the fact that birds and reptiles are intimately connected?? Arrghhh, you're making me go back to evolutionary bio!
CC


----------



## MacDoc

Nope.....one more guess and I'm heading back to snooze....


----------



## ciaochiao

*zzzzzzz*

Ok, ok. not Archaeopteryx so is it a horseshoe crab from the Shale?


----------



## MacDoc

Nope....even Bryanc might have a trick time with this


----------



## ciaochiao

*just an aside but*

As I await your response telling me I'm wrong, I'm watching the end of Close Encounters. How do you think Lambert would spin the 'theme'?:lmao:

Ok, so I'm wrong right? It's not the Shroud of Turin so is it some sort of sea animal shell from the Shale?
CC


----------



## MacDoc

Not all regime anciens denizens are departed....the top roll of a die might be a clue.


----------



## ciaochiao

*Craps??*

I only know die from craps MD:lmao:

is it a nautilus?
CC


----------



## MacDoc

Nope. Snooze time....die in craps gives the same top dots.


----------



## ciaochiao

*is it....*

ok, you snooze. in the meantime, is it a prehistoric picture of 7/11:lmao::lmao::lmao:

Sesame Street does those top dot numbers too...but it's not a pic of kermit is it? I'm going to lay down. you're pushing my two brain cells to the max. i need to recharge but I realize that by that time, someone else will have guessed your pic. It was fun, thank you See you in the 'morning'
CC


----------



## ciaochiao

*zowee*

Hi MD:
i went to the link - Free Rice. Zowee, I could not get past Level 51 on my own. I stopped. I didn't calculate/keep score but I think that the higher one gets in the levels, the more costly the error. I missed two words at level 51 and was stunned to see my level at 47. I shall return but admittedly, some of those words are extremely obscure. there were quite a few science terms, thank goodness, and several clothing terms in French, so they were easier. i didn't know that hoary meant ancient. Huh. learn something new everyday! I haven't checked out the other subjects but i'm guessing they're similar in difficulty. I like the fact that you can have a 'do-over' after they've given you the definition, therefore forcing you to actually read and recall. Very, very cool site. I've donated over 2000 grains of rice, i hope that helps some hungry people. You should attach this link to your signature. i am positive that members of the WAI will also love your link. Whew, how exhausting. now i simply can't guess what your pic is anymore (that's just an excuse for my inability to guess). 

OK, so i'm still on the guess, is it some sea animal/organism? I think Bryanc needs to butt in and save the day....
CC


----------



## sharonmac09

Are you referring to the last of the ice age mammals?

Is it a woolly mammoth?


----------



## sharonmac09

*or is it*

a woolly rhinoceros?


----------



## MacDoc

Ur all at sea on that.


----------



## sharonmac09

octopus?


----------



## sharonmac09

Megalodon shark!


----------



## sharonmac09

*or is it*

a live prehistoric shark discovered recently?


----------



## MacDoc

it sees some progress....


----------



## sharonmac09

sharonmac09 said:


> a live prehistoric shark discovered recently?


MD are you saying this is not a correct guess?


----------



## MacDoc

Insufficent and in mostly wrong ..like saying the Mona Lisa is a_ watercolour painting from China_ as a answer


----------



## sharonmac09

Ok.......wrong creature......a live prehistoric eel discovered recently?


----------



## MacDoc

That's amusing for reasons you'll understand in a while..... but no closer....

Kitchen cleaning and coffee break.


----------



## kps

They finally found "Nessy"...


----------



## sharonmac09

*huh?*

Are you playing with me?

It sure looks like a live prehistoric shark discovered recently-it has gills-what else can it be?

oh oh oh It's not prehistoric- its a live modern shark- a frilled shark?


----------



## sharonmac09

"top roll of a die" clue is throwing me off. What does it have to do with this image?


----------



## kps

No gamblers here?

"snake eyes" it's a sea snake.


----------



## sharonmac09

kps said:


> No gamblers here?
> 
> "snake eyes" it's a sea snake.


oh, crap.


----------



## sharonmac09

but I don't think it is a sea snake.


----------



## MacDoc

Someone is very close but off an adjective.


----------



## MacDoc




----------



## kps

Come on Macdoc, sharonmac got it, give her the win without the "frills"


----------



## MacDoc

I have to leave so .75 to Sharon.

It's a frilled shark which IS a prehistoric shark not a modern shark, with SIX gills ( hence the dice ) and looks much like a eel or sea snake....it's not recently discovered but is rarely seen in shallow water......you were swimming all around it. 
You can see from it's eyes it is normally a deep sea critter





























very interesting to watch it swim

YouTube - Frilled shark


----------



## sharonmac09

MD you are playing with different perspective of what is modern. Modern as in being alive today but it looks prehistoric and has prehistoric features. But it is a modern frilled shark no matter how many gills or frills. SO THERE!


----------



## MacDoc

It's not a modern shark - just like the coelacanth is not a modern bony fish.
Not playing - being accurate....you had most of it....
argue with score keeper.....


----------



## sharonmac09

Hahaha you just want to have the final word, huh?

I still say its a matter of perspective and both of us are right.


----------



## MacDoc

This is the difference...


> Rare Prehistoric Tree Grows in D.C. Greenhouse
> 
> Posted on: Tuesday, 15 February 2005, 06:00 CST
> 
> WASHINGTON -- In the west wing of the U.S. Botanic Garden, most plants share a garden, intermingling and exposed to the greenhouse air. The Wollemi Pine is special. It lives in its own cushy, private glass case.
> 
> After 90 million years, it has earned it.
> 
> The Wollemi (pronounced WALL-um-eye) Pine is dubbed a "living fossil" and is here as part of an effort to preserve and propagate the tree.


This tree is prehistoric but still alive, it is NOT a modern tree but it is present in modern times.

Neat tree BTW

Wollemi Pine Tree : Rare plant


----------



## MacDoc




----------



## sharonmac09

Is the bird endangered?


----------



## sharonmac09

Is it a warbler?


----------



## Dr.G.

A Florida orange (joke guess).


----------



## sharonmac09

Are we suppose to identify the tree which looks like a honey locust?

Are we suppose to identify the bird and the tree? Just the bird? Just the tree?

I have learned to be extremely exact with you and I still say the frill shark although hasn't change in millions of years is prehistoric modern. What about all the reptiles including crocodiles and alligators, and other sharks. What category do they fall in?


----------



## MacDoc

ach doctor we're gettin them trained...


----------



## sharonmac09

MacDoc said:


> ach doctor we're gettin them trained...


:lmao::lmao: Which branch of our common ancestor did you follow?


----------



## sharonmac09

Is the picture of the cats another submission for the WAI?


----------



## MacDoc

> Is the picture of the cats another submission for the WAI?


All the images are part of the WAI

what branch ...a primitive one


----------



## Dr.G.

MacDoc said:


> ach doctor we're gettin them trained...


I agree. "Practice makes perfect".


----------



## sharonmac09

Ok the honey locust tree is a branch of the pea family (Fabaceae) from Mesolithic period?


----------



## MacDoc

Nope your guesses are framed all wrong


----------



## sharonmac09

The wildlife and foliage of the Mesolithic period?


----------



## MacDoc

the public were as confused as you....
remember there are clues IN my answers.


----------



## ciaochiao

*Hmmm*

i've been away for hours and am so confuzed!! Nonetheless, MD, you said your clues are IN your answers: I'm sorry, I can't keep A BREAST of you guys:lmao::lmao::lmao:

ok, carry on SM09. Have you guessed it yet or are we still switching from garden to garden? That must be Eve and I'll read backwards to see what you guys are doing!
CC


----------



## MacDoc

Not even a hint of an accurate guess so far....francly I'm disappointed


----------



## Chris

Hmm, only time for a quick visit and guess, but, I'm thinking the Garden of Eden, or perhaps more specifically the Temptation of Eve/Expulsion therefrom.

Looks like a more modern painting to me...


----------



## sharonmac09

I'm sorry MD-I do know they are paintings...I don't have the slightest clue..
I was hoping someone else would jump in

Is it The Forbidden Garden? I know its wrong but I need another clue.

primitive, branch, framed, bird, lions, nude model, confused public? Same artist?


----------



## sharonmac09

something to do with the olive branch?


----------



## sharonmac09

Ancient Greece?


----------



## sharonmac09

is "francly" a clue?


----------



## MacDoc

Well at least you have "framed" the primitive mystery.....I don't make spelling mistakes very often. Especially here.


----------



## sharonmac09

MacDoc said:


> Well at least you have "framed" the primitive mystery.


Holy mackerel MD, a snake charmer? Are all these images part of the same painting?

Are you trying to torture me for my quick answers to your other submissions?


----------



## ciaochiao

*go look....*

SM09, you're good at image searches, go see what's hanging in the Louvre. Franc either being the French currency or someone's name....
CC


----------



## sharonmac09

a primitive mystery? Well, I have read that the ancient cultures didn't know how the babies were conceived-they thought the spirits were responsible!


----------



## MacDoc

There are more clues embedded in my missives than the currency a customs inspector might confiscate now tho not then


----------



## sharonmac09

Got it you ............

group of Pompeian Red paintings


----------



## MacDoc

wrong era, wrong area...the clues are there filles - that's all you get 
one of you was sur le cours


----------



## chimo

The Dream, Henri Rousseau


----------



## MacDoc

INdeed :clap:










His nickname was "Le Douanier" - the customs inspector.

Picasso was once offered one of Rousseau's paintings for 5 franc......the vendor said - "You can paint on the back"
He was laughed and ridiculed in his lifetime when "primitive" was not recognized.
He was never trained.
His grave is unmarked in a paupers field.








this is a smaller piece valued at 1,800,000


----------



## sharonmac09

thank you very much chimo-appreciate it-now the torture is over....whew.


----------



## ciaochiao

*therapy*



chimo said:


> The Dream, Henri Rousseau


Good for you chimo:clap: - where the heck have you been!!?? Anyway, Le Reve that Rousseau had clearly indicates his need for MODERN therapy - -sorry art lovers, it simply isn't my type of art. The impressionists made a far greater dent in my opinion. 

G'nite SM09, MD, and Chimk Chimo, we'll expect your pic in the morning!!

CC


----------



## chimo

New pic. What am I from and used for?


----------



## chimo

ciaochiao said:


> Good for you chimo:clap: - where the heck have you been!!?? Anyway, Le Reve that Rousseau had clearly indicates his need for MODERN therapy - -sorry art lovers, it simply isn't my type of art. The impressionists made a far greater dent in my opinion.
> 
> G'nite SM09, MD, and Chimk Chimo, we'll expect your pic in the morning!!
> 
> CC


I've been on the road for a few weeks. I'm heading out again tomorrow for another week or two. Gotta guess fast!


----------



## chimo

That last pic may be a little small. Here's a bigger one.


----------



## MacDoc

Some sort of stone crusher?


----------



## SINC

Gear drive on a dozer?


----------



## chimo

MacDoc said:


> Some sort of stone crusher?


Not a stone crusher, but lots of big stones in the area.


----------



## chimo

SINC said:


> Gear drive on a dozer?


Nope, you're pushing up-hill on that answer.


----------



## sharonmac09

does it have something to do with road construction?


----------



## MacDoc

a quarry machine of some sort?


----------



## chimo

sharonmac09 said:


> does it have something to do with road construction?


You are way off-track with that answer.


----------



## sharonmac09

So its on tracks?


----------



## MacDoc

Dragline bucket?


----------



## chimo

MacDoc said:


> a quarry machine of some sort?


Nothing to do with rock quarries, however, one (or several) would have been handy early on for this project.


----------



## sharonmac09

train tracks construction?


----------



## chimo

It is on tracks. 
No drag-lines involved. 

Here are a couple more to get the guesses rolling:


----------



## MacDoc

Funicular railway


----------



## chimo

sharonmac09 said:


> train tracks construction?


Train tracks are involved but I am looking for a specific description.


----------



## sharonmac09

1/2 point for MD and 1/2 point for me!


----------



## chimo

MacDoc said:


> Funicular railway


Not funicular, but the mechanism is used for steep slopes. The thing in the middle between the outer tracks is the key.


----------



## chimo

sharonmac09 said:


> 1/2 point for MD and 1/2 point for me!


But you have not guessed the correct answer yet.


----------



## MacDoc

Narrow Gauge Cog Railway - Maybe Mount Washington?


----------



## MacDoc

or Pikes Peak


----------



## ciaochiao

*Tony*

Well Chimo, I don't think you 'left your heart....in SF', and that's one of the only other trolley systems i know other than the one in Vancouver and here. of course there's a ton in europe but like Schultz, I know nohsing!! Unless of course, it was one of the cable cars dragging the 'gold' from them thar hills in gold Mountain-aka as BC.
CC


----------



## chimo

MacDoc said:


> Narrow Gauge Cog Railway - Maybe Mount Washington?


Bingo on the cog railway! Here's a pic to narrow (give away) the location.


----------



## MacDoc

Beatcha to it  - good one.


----------



## ciaochiao

*Well...*

pike's peak is in Co. I've been up there. it really is hard to breathe there!
CC


----------



## sharonmac09

pikes peak railway


----------



## MacDoc

up next


----------



## chimo

Congratulations MacDoc! You have the complete answer!

Here's a fresh pic from last week.


----------



## sharonmac09

It looks like a toilet in an outhouse!


----------



## MacDoc

nope tho the era is correct. a bit clearer view


----------



## chimo

MacDoc said:


> nope tho the era is correct. a bit clearer view


Pennicillin?


----------



## Dr.G.

the polio virus?


----------



## MacDoc

Chimo
Specifically ?

One outcome of the WAI showed up signed on Antiques Roadshow recently


Not polio related...a secret advantage for one side tho.....


----------



## SINC

Germ warfare material?


----------



## sharonmac09

Penicillin fungi?


----------



## KC4

A dish from my kitchen sink ? 
Something from the back of my fridge?


Looks like something in a petrie dish to me.


----------



## MacDoc

Sharon - specifically? 
This is a photo of.....
serendipty played a role...


----------



## sharonmac09

MacDoc said:


> Sharon - specifically?
> This is a photo of.....
> serendipty played a role...


You made a brilliant discovery of mold/fungus in your basement drain?

BTW-serendipty is actually spelled serendipity unless it happens to be a clue similar to "francly"

Penicillium chrysogenum-both a mold and fungus- thus penicillin is an antibiotic


----------



## MacDoc

Not a clue - and I was lazy and did not look up the spelling even tho it looked wrong

but the photo is something specific not generic.


----------



## sharonmac09

View attachment 9131


----------



## Dr.G.

Measles?


----------



## Dr.G.

In 1954, the virus causing the disease was isolated from an 11-year old boy from the United States, David Edmonston, and adapted and propagated on chick embryo tissue culture. That was too late for me. I had the measles in 1953.


----------



## MacDoc

You nailed it close enough Sharon. Full point.

The photo is of the actual petri dish that was sitting on the wndowsill where the fungi landed and it shows clearly the clear area around the the fungus.
It's in some museum.

Subsequently Fleming confirmed the discovery in other petri dishes and preserved some which he signed and gave to colleagues.
The guy on Antiques was amazed -- the person bringing it in had it in the family - his dad had some association.

Fortune favours the prepared mind.

It sure did with Fleming and millions were saved and perhaps a war won thanks to his alertness to the unexpected.

This the whole photo with his writing and stamp celebrating it


----------



## MacDoc

Now I'm off to the Forks of the Credit so Sharon you are up for a puzzle piece....good luck all.


----------



## MacDoc

Everyone played out on the guessing game???


----------



## KC4

The first thing to pop into my bwain when I saw the image is Bank Vault....


----------



## ciaochiao

*is it....*

It looks like an armor shield to me, something Genghis or other warrior would carry...but that's interesting KC4, bank vault huh?
CC


----------



## Dr.G.

A racing bike wheel ....................... or a toaster.


----------



## ciaochiao

*Oh Yeah!!!*

Dr. G!! I don't know how I could have been so obtuse! Of course! it's the original Bank Vault Toaster!:lmao:


----------



## SINC

Wheel of a solar powered car?


----------



## MacDoc

None of the above tho some faint family resemblance to one guess and another of my WAI


----------



## SINC

Part of a space vehicle?


----------



## MacDoc

No but it might be fun on the moon. Asymmetry is a odd beast.


----------



## sharonmac09

looks like there are at least two of these objects?


----------



## MacDoc

All one geometrical marvel.


----------



## Dr.G.

Snow blower or the chute/scoop for a plow of sorts for earth/gravel.


----------



## MacDoc

You would have tough sledding to push snow around with this


----------



## Dr.G.

Looks like some form of all-terrain vehicle to travel over rough terrain ........... or a new tank (as in weapon) ..................... or a toaster.


----------



## Dr.G.

A solar powered bike, with the energy generated by the motion and the sun going into the making of toast.


----------



## ciaochiao

*too technical for me!!*



Dr.G. said:


> A solar powered bike, with the energy generated by the motion and the sun going into the making of toast.


:lmao::lmao::lmao:

Dr. G, you're too technical for me. Absolutely, how could i not have seen the toaster/bike connection?
CC


----------



## KC4

A tortuous exercise machine? (Is there any other kind?)


----------



## MacDoc

Well it is exercise tho that's not the primary purpose.....lost of circling but therein lies the rub.
Innovative manhole covers is a clue.


----------



## ciaochiao

*pre---*



KC4 said:


> A tortuous exercise machine? (Is there any other kind?)


:lmao::lmao::lmao:!!!!!!!! 
OF COURSE!!! it's an ancient elliptical trainer!! Driven by solar powered bikes which are alternately run by toasters.


----------



## MacDoc

Well at least you are getting into the geometry


----------



## sharonmac09

KC4 said:


> A tortuous exercise machine? (Is there any other kind?)





ciaochiao said:


> :lmao::lmao::lmao:!!!!!!!!
> OF COURSE!!! it's an ancient elliptical trainer!! Driven by solar powered bikes which are alternately run by toasters.


:lmao::lmao: snOrt 

How about a thingamajig that cleans out Sinc's motorhome's sewage tanks?


----------



## ciaochiao

*An elliptical one at that!*



sharonmac09 said:


> :lmao::lmao: snOrt
> 
> How about a thingamajig that cleans out Sinc's motorhome's sewage tanks?


Oh, possibly SM09!! But are SINC's sewage tanks elliptical? perhaps you're on the right track though, as in cleaning thingies for ancient chariots?? if they're actually the chariot's wheels, no wonder that civilization died out:lmao: Ok, ok. I can't take the laughter anymore!! I've got to go take a nap so happy guessing guys!
CC


----------



## sharonmac09

MD you are going have to provide more than one line quips to direct us onto the right path. If this is an obscure invention, how about providing a clue as to what function it performs or provides.


----------



## MacDoc

Not obscure just an interesting variation


----------



## sharonmac09

An obscure bicycle!

Ananova - Bumpy road to success


----------



## MacDoc

You got it - see you had all the clues - wimp


----------



## Dr.G.

Good one, Sharon. Ananova also makes the Toastmaster toaster in Bandao City, China.


----------



## sharonmac09

MacDoc said:


> You got it - see you had all the clues - wimp


:lmao: I already had it-I just wanted to see if you took the bait.



> MD you are going have to provide more than one line quips to direct us onto *the right path*. If this is an obscure invention, how about providing a clue as to what function it performs or provides.


----------



## MacDoc

Last time you get away with that brat......you are going to work for the next one


----------



## KC4

Time for a Score update/correction:
(Thanks for keeping me on track players!)
Eggman .......1
SINC ............11.5
winwintoo.....7 
Ottawaman....16
Dr. G ............40.75
The Doug ....2
Screature .....21
Trevor ..........11.5
Bryanc ..........6
KC4 ..............21
jawknee ........1
smoothfonzo 4
The G3 man.. 1
Chris .............5
Danalicious... 1
ciaochiao ......10.25
Xiolo..............4.5
chimo.............13.5
DR Hannon.....2
chef-ryan........1
FeXL................4.5
Sonal..............4
hdh607 .........1
hhk.................1
Macfury...........9.5
Dreambird.......1
rondini.............1
Niteshooter.....2.5
Sharonmac......10.5
MacDoc..............5

..and the rest of you......a bit of a bumpy ride here, eh???
__________________


----------



## DempsyMac

KC4 said:


> ..and the rest of you......a bit of a bumpy ride here, eh???
> __________________


KC4 I have to say, wow I don't know how you keep coming up with these quips that sound great every time.

Thanks for keeping a smile on my face


----------



## Dr.G.

Trevor Robertson said:


> KC4 I have to say, wow I don't know how you keep coming up with these quips that sound great every time.
> 
> Thanks for keeping a smile on my face


I agree, TR. KC4 is a class act all the way ............ and funny.


----------



## KC4

Thanks Guys! 

Anybody got a photo puzzle to post?


----------



## ciaochiao

*Good for you guys!!*

Good for you guys. Way to go SM09 and yes, she's such a little brat isn't she MD? But she's a bright and funny brat who uses a mac so we won't reprimand her too badly

Are you guys serious? That was really used for cycling? how the heck does anyone get anywhere on wheels that don't go 'round and round'? 

And yes KC4, I have long maintained that you are a brilliant one. I love all the one liners you have and on the cuff so many times!! You post now KC4. Unless you want a chance to guess, I'll come home to seeing all of you up another 4 points and me....well, 'Dust in the Wind. All I am is dust in the wind...':-lmao:
CC


----------



## KC4

Whatami?


----------



## DempsyMac

Ampersand

Ampersand - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## DempsyMac

really I think it is the A&W Logo


----------



## sharonmac09

is it a stylized backwards "3"?


----------



## KC4

Trevor Robertson said:


> really I think it is the A&W Logo


Amazing! You Got it! That's the power of effective branding! :clap:


----------



## DempsyMac

Thanks I am a real sucker for logo's I can spot a corner of one from a mile away something in my brain.

I will stay on that topic (read hint)

image coming up.


----------



## KC4

Trevor Robertson said:


> Thanks I am a real sucker for logo's I can spot a corner of one from a mile away something in my brain.
> 
> I will stay on that topic (read hint)
> 
> image coming up.


Probably means you have a photographic memory and can store, retrieve and identify images effectively. :clap:Awesome.


----------



## DempsyMac

Okay here we go...


----------



## Dr.G.

Part of the Vancouver Olympics logo?


----------



## Dr.G.

I think that it is the logo for the 2010 Vancouver Olympics .............. for the toast making competition. Instead of a gold medal one gets a toaster.


----------



## DempsyMac

I thought that they just got Toast, it is golden brown after all.

Nope not the Olympics.


----------



## KC4

Is it a product involving rice?


----------



## DempsyMac

This company does make a lot of things but best to my knowledge they have never produced rice, or anything that you could or want to eat for that matter.


----------



## KC4

AAAArrrgghhh...I know I've seen it ...a bell is clanging in my head, but it is not telling me what it is. 
Is it a clothing company?


----------



## MannyP Design

Sony logo?


----------



## DempsyMac

Not clothing, but I would bet that most of the people on this board have at least one of this companies products in there homes I know I have 2 or 3.


----------



## KC4

MannyP Design said:


> Sony logo?


That's IT! Manny Got it, didn't he!


----------



## DempsyMac

MannyP Design said:


> Sony logo?


CONGRATS!


----------



## MannyP Design

Here's my entry:


----------



## sharonmac09

Rolls Royce hood ornament?


----------



## KC4

I think SMo9 is right, but if not, then the egyptian sun god RA?


----------



## MacDoc

I've seen that - not sure it's a hood ornament as the wings are pointed the wrong way.
Maybe Gotham City - Batman


----------



## Dr.G.

That is the handle of the Toastmaster Golden Toaster, circa 1927.


----------



## sharonmac09

Is it game related- Tomb Raider golden bird statue?


----------



## MannyP Design

MacDoc and Sharon have good ideas...


----------



## Dr.G.

Looks like the back of a golden chair .............. once owned by the Earl of Sandwich, who invented toast in the days long before toasters.


----------



## MacDoc

From a movie?


----------



## Dr.G.

MacDoc said:


> From a movie?


Cleopatra ................ or Toastmaster, The Story of the making of Seabiscuit.


----------



## ciaochiao

*Dr. G!!*



Dr.G. said:


> Cleopatra ................ or Toastmaster, The Story of the making of Seabiscuit.


Dr. G!! You are making me :lmao::lmao::lmao: wait, let me ROF:lmao:!! It is Ra, making Toast Dr. G - until it is GOLDEN brown. To be coupled with fresh bbq turkey

i'm off to watch something I KNOW I CAN'T do; DANCE!!
CC


----------



## MannyP Design

MacDoc said:


> From a movie?


Yup.


----------



## sharonmac09

Is it an adventure movie?


----------



## KC4

A Batman Movie?


----------



## MacDoc

Seems to me it's on the top of one of the buildings in Gotham..or perhaps the elevated railway??


----------



## Dr.G.

Grand Central Station in NYC ....................... the entry point for all of the golden Toastmaster toasters.


----------



## MannyP Design

Adventure movie? Yes.

Batman? No.

It is not part of any building or structure.


----------



## Dr.G.

Then it must be one of the Indiana Jones movies ............. Crystal Skull, Temple of Doom, etc ................ or the new one, Indiana Jones in the Toastmaster Terror.


----------



## Dr.G.

Or, it could be a scene from "Breakfast at Tiffany's", the scene in which Audrey Hepburn makes George Peppard some toast with her golden Toastmaster toaster.


----------



## kps

Dr. G, you missed the one with the *Arc*, which also did some toasting in the original movie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Kps, I included the entire Indiana Jones series, since The Ark of the Covenant is also a part of my life, being Jewish. I also like toast, so it was a win-win decision.


----------



## MannyP Design

Correct!

It is the Ark of the Covenant from _Raiders of the Lost Ark_, which seems to be played back-to-back with _Temple of Doom_ and _Last Crusade_ a lot on the Movie Network, lately.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cool pic, MannyP. I shall post another pic when I have a free moment. Merci, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Bon chance, mes amis.


----------



## ciaochiao

*Are those*

Are those the doors to enter The Russian Tearoom?


----------



## Dr.G.

No, sorry CC.


----------



## Dr.G.

CC, incorrect nationality and beverage.


----------



## DempsyMac

is it the door to the Canadian Beer room


----------



## Dr.G.

TR, wrong continent, and I don't think that beer was served there .............. much like the Cafe Chez Marc, where everyone comes when they visit The Shang thread .............. but where beer is not served.


----------



## Dr.G.

Of course, we do served mixed drinks at The Hair of the Doxie Den, right next door to The Cafe Chez Marc, and there you may come to relax and have a drink and listen to our piano player.


----------



## Dr.G.

Here is a bit more ...............


----------



## sharonmac09

Is it in Germany?


----------



## KC4

Is it a winery?


----------



## Dr.G.

sharonmac09 said:


> Is it in Germany?


Not in Germany, but Germans are involved.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Is it a winery?


Not a winery. Sorry.


----------



## Dr.G.

This should give it away.


----------



## SINC

Rick's Cafe from Casablanca?


----------



## sharonmac09

SINC said:


> Rick's Cafe from Casablanca?


Unless it's the first Rick's in Jamaica.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Rick's Cafe from Casablanca?


Right you are, Sinc. Kudos.

YouTube - Casablanca - (Official Trailer 1942) - [HQ]

here is my favorite scene -- YouTube - Scene from "Casablanca" movie


----------



## KC4

ooooooohhhh Nooooo....Sinc's at the helm again in WAI....we're TOAST!


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> ooooooohhhh Nooooo....Sinc's at the helm again in WAI....we're TOAST!


KC3, no problem. I sent Sinc a picture to post. No one will guess it, especially due to his cryptic clues. Here is the pic.


----------



## sharonmac09

Sinc's heat therapy for his butt! :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Now, now, Sharon. The mystery picture is for toast and nothing else.


----------



## sharonmac09

Dr.G. said:


> Now, now, Sharon. The mystery picture is for toast and nothing else.


That is very true.


----------



## Dr.G.

A kiss is just a kiss ............. and a toaster is just a toaster.

YouTube - Casablanca - As Time Goes By


----------



## sharonmac09

ok, let's have fun-what am I?

View attachment 9195


----------



## KC4

A giant piece of sponge toffee (just about my FAVORITE candy!)


----------



## KC4

A sand wave?


----------



## sharonmac09

KC4 said:


> A giant piece of sponge toffee (just about my FAVORITE candy!)


This piece is WAAYYY too small and you would be gagging.



KC4 said:


> A sand wave?


No dunes here dude and it's the wrong phenomenon.


----------



## MacDoc

Wall inside a cave? Looks like stalagmites with a small waterfall flowing off it.


----------



## Dr.G.

This might be considered cheating since I followed your Travelogue, but might this be at Mammoth Hot Springs? Is the location of this thing important (“Hole 'N The Rock” or that FDR Memorial carving)?


----------



## MacDoc

Wow I was maybe 9 when I was last at Mammoth Springs....

Also looks like an old photo of ice on Niagara Falls.


----------



## sharonmac09

MacDoc said:


> Wall inside a cave? Looks like stalagmites with a small waterfall flowing off it.


No walls inside caves but water is involved



Dr.G. said:


> This might be considered cheating since I followed your Travelogue, but might this be at Mammoth Hot Springs? Is the location of this thing important (“Hole 'N The Rock” or that FDR Memorial carving)?


No hot springs involved but I have been there (it's in the Dakotas right?)
Yes location is important.



MacDoc said:


> Wow I was maybe 9 when I was last at Mammoth Springs....
> 
> Also looks like an old photo of ice on Niagara Falls.


MD you are sooo close! Can you be a tad more specific?


----------



## sharonmac09

I'm just kidding MD. You are close enough. Kudos.

View attachment 9196


----------



## Dr.G.

Sorry, Sharon, I thought that Sinc posted the pic.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good guess, MacDoc. Kudos.


----------



## SINC

My item is ready to go, but I have to go out for a couple of hours, but here it is. Will check back later when your current "fun" is over. Hehehe!


----------



## MacDoc

I grew up close to the falls and recall seeing the ice bridges in photos.. Some got killed - they had carnivals out on the ice with food vendors etc.

Here you go


----------



## KC4

Let's do SINC's first since he posted first....MacDoc's next..

Sinc- Is it an egg poacher?


----------



## MacDoc

Sinc is out for a couple of hours.. Let me know which way as I'm happy to go nap.


----------



## KC4

MacDoc said:


> Sinc is out for a couple of hours.. Let me know which way as I'm happy to go nap.


OK - Let's do yours first (if you are still conscious) and then we'll guess SINC's later...

I'd say yours is a butterfly!


----------



## KC4

Nope on closer inspection - two lizards!


----------



## MacDoc

Good eye










probably should have used this one first


----------



## KC4

Woot! Happy Napping MacDoc!


----------



## sharonmac09

sinc's pic-baby bottle?


----------



## MacDoc

Too much scrolling Sinc pic redux










Curling stone?


----------



## Dr.G.

MacDoc said:


> I grew up close to the falls and recall seeing the ice bridges in photos.. Some got killed - they had carnivals out on the ice with food vendors etc.
> 
> Here you go


MacDoc, looks like two lizards kissing.

Sorry, I did not see the above posting. Mea culpa.


----------



## SINC

sharonmac09 said:


> sinc's pic-baby bottle?


Nope, not even close.


----------



## SINC

MacDoc said:


> Too much scrolling Sinc pic redux
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Curling stone?


Cold as ice on that one, sorry.


----------



## darkscot

Earbuds, SINC?


----------



## sharonmac09

is it electronic?


----------



## MacDoc

Timer?


----------



## SINC

darkscot said:


> Earbuds, SINC?


Not hearing that guess.


----------



## SINC

sharonmac09 said:


> is it electronic?


No electrons involved here.


----------



## SINC

MacDoc said:


> Timer?


No time for that answer either.


----------



## sharonmac09

is it a toy?


----------



## SINC

sharonmac09 said:


> is it a toy?


I can't be bothered toying around with that guess.


----------



## SINC

Here's a bit more:


----------



## sharonmac09

is it a pitcher?


----------



## MacDoc

Water filter?


----------



## SINC

sharonmac09 said:


> is it a pitcher?


Pitch that idea.


----------



## SINC

MacDoc said:


> Water filter?


While we may be filtering the eventual truth, that is a sieve at this point.


----------



## KC4

Drink holder?


----------



## sharonmac09

is it food related?


----------



## sharonmac09

flour or sugar container?


----------



## SINC

KC4 said:


> Drink holder?


All wet with that guess.


----------



## SINC

sharonmac09 said:


> is it food related?


Nope, not directly.


----------



## SINC

sharonmac09 said:


> flour or sugar container?


Although it does hold something, it is not a storage container in the usual sense of the word.


----------



## Dr.G.

Might it be a cheese grater or a chopper of sorts for something like onions?


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Might it be a cheese grater or a chopper of sorts for something like onions?


Sorry, but as stated earlier, nothing to do with food, although food "can" be involved.

(And no, it's not a can opener either. )


----------



## Dr.G.

Is salt or pepper involved (e.g., salt shaker or pepper mill)?


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Is salt or pepper involved (e.g., salt shaker or pepper mill)?


No shakin' or millin' goin' on with this item. Wrong type of movement entirely.


----------



## Dr.G.

A lettuce cleaner -- as in you put in the lettuce, it spins around and the washed lettuce leaves become free of water due to centrifugal force?


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> A lettuce cleaner -- as in you put in the lettuce, it spins around and the washed lettuce leaves become free of water due to centrifugal force?


An interesting guess and you're partially in the zone, but no, not a lettuce cleaner.


----------



## MacDoc

A top?


----------



## MacDoc

A golf ball washer.


----------



## darkscot

electric toothbrush


----------



## Dr.G.

Cleans false teeth?


----------



## SINC

MacDoc said:


> A top?


Not the top guess this time around.


----------



## SINC

MacDoc said:


> A golf ball washer.


A sporting guess, but incorrect.


----------



## SINC

darkscot said:


> electric toothbrush


No smile on my face with that guess.


----------



## SINC

Here's a bit more of the item:


----------



## Dr.G.

soap dispenser?


----------



## Dr.G.

does it involve glue or honey?


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> soap dispenser?


It does indeed dispense soap, but what is it exactly?


----------



## sharonmac09

Is it a cleaner of some sort?


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> does it involve glue or honey?


A sticky guess, but incorrect.


----------



## Dr.G.

Dish soap?


----------



## SINC

sharonmac09 said:


> Is it a cleaner of some sort?


It is a cleaner of some sort, yes:


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> It does indeed dispense soap, but what is it exactly?


Dish or hand soap?


----------



## Dr.G.

Toilet bowl soap?


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Dish soap?


Congrats, Dr. G.! Exactly, along with a scrub brush attached:


----------



## Dr.G.

Might it be used to clean off a car windshield?


----------



## sharonmac09

car wash soap dispenser?


----------



## SINC

Dr. G. got it, see above!


----------



## Dr.G.

Cool. I would like one of those ............... to save my delicate hands. Good one, Sinc.

Pic coming up when I am able to find a good non-toaster pic.


----------



## Dr.G.

Hope this is big enough. We shall see.


----------



## screature

Is it something frozen?


----------



## Dr.G.

screature said:


> Is it something frozen?


Sorry, Screature, ice cold on that speculation.


----------



## DR Hannon

the superman fortress of solitude


----------



## sharonmac09

looks like a dilapidated lean-to


----------



## Dr.G.

DR Hannon said:


> the superman fortress of solitude


Sorry, Dr.H. Not correct.


----------



## Dr.G.

sharonmac09 said:


> looks like a dilapidated lean-to


Far more than "dilapidated", Sharon.


----------



## Dr.G.

a bit more ........


----------



## sharonmac09

a landfill?


----------



## Dr.G.

sharonmac09 said:


> a landfill?


Not really, Sharon, but you are getting a bit warmer.


----------



## sharonmac09

is it art?


----------



## DR Hannon

Aesbestos


----------



## Dr.G.

DR Hannon said:


> Aesbestos


Sorry, now you are going in the incorrect direction, Dr.H.


----------



## sharonmac09

Is it a picture from Bonanza or Ponderosa?


----------



## Dr.G.

sharonmac09 said:


> Is it a picture from Bonanza or Ponderosa?


Way, way off, Sharon. Bonanza was fictional, this was reality.


----------



## sharonmac09

A trapper's shed?


----------



## Dr.G.

sharonmac09 said:


> is it art?


When you see the whole picture you might consider it a work of art. More a picture that is fitting to today in the USA.


----------



## Dr.G.

sharonmac09 said:


> A trapper's shed?


Way off once again, Sharon. Sorry.


----------



## Dr.G.

I am going to have to go soon, so this should give it away to one of you.


----------



## darkscot

demolished building?


----------



## sharonmac09

the remains of the Twin Towers?


----------



## Dr.G.

sharonmac09 said:


> the remains of the Twin Towers?


Yes, Sharon. I thought it was an interesting picture for today, the real Memorial Day in the US. While those killed in this attack were not in the military, they should not be forgotten, nor should this event be forgotten.

This picture always reminded me of the famous picture taken on day 5 in the Battle of Iwo Jima.


----------



## sharonmac09

It is indeed a very poignant picture, Dr. G.


----------



## Dr.G.

sharonmac09 said:


> It is indeed a very poignant picture, Dr. G.


True, especially at that moment in time.


----------



## Dr.G.

You're up to bat, Sharon. Unless it is a toaster .......... or a doxie, I shall bow out of guessing to let others have a chance.


----------



## sharonmac09

Dr.G. said:


> True, especially at that moment in time.


I shall never forget it as it is still fresh in my memory. I still remember the horror of it and how helpless and vulnerable it made us all feel.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sharon, just before I came to Canada back in 1977, I went on a swing around some of my favorite sites back home, which was NYC. One of those site was the World Trade Center. I am still looking for the slides I took of those twin towers. Lest we forget.


----------



## sharonmac09

The type of boat is not important. what am i?

View attachment 9225


----------



## KC4

Cool photo - but I'm not sure what you are asking us to ID?

Whatever the abandoned fishing boat signifies, I'm guessing?


----------



## screature

Drying of the Caspian sea?


----------



## screature

Sorry I mean drying of the Aral sea?


----------



## sharonmac09

KC4 said:


> Cool photo - but I'm not sure what you are asking us to ID?
> 
> Whatever the abandoned fishing boat signifies, I'm guessing?


Sorry, I didn't want to leave any clues whatsoever 'cause you guys are so quick.

Yes it does signify something as in what movie am I?



screature said:


> Drying of the Caspian sea?


Caribbean Sea somewhere-no drying



screature said:


> Sorry I mean drying of the Aral sea?


Huh? still no drying


----------



## Dr.G.

Is that boat in Chester, Nova Scotia? Or, the movie using that boat was filmed in Chester, Nova Scotia? If so, that is the famous Doxie Lady, that was once used for rum running during the US Prohibition era, and then used to transport illegal Toastmaster toaster into Canada and the US.


----------



## sharonmac09

Dr.G. said:


> Is that boat in Chester, Nova Scotia? Or, the movie using that boat was filmed in Chester, Nova Scotia? If so, that is the famous Doxie Lady, that was once used for rum running during the US Prohibition era, and then used to transport illegal Toastmaster toaster into Canada and the US.


:lmao::lmao: You have quite an imagination, Dr. G.

No it wasn't filmed in NS or in Canada.


----------



## sharonmac09

here is another pic of the same movie. It is in the top ten of my favourite movies. 

View attachment 9228


----------



## Dr.G.

Shawshank Redemption


----------



## Dr.G.

That is the boat Tim Robbins was fixing up in Mexico


----------



## Dr.G.

Morgan Freeman violated his parole and came to help him fix up the boat.


----------



## Dr.G.

That scene in the second clip is after he waded through the sewers to escape from Shawshank Prison.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sadly, in Shawshank Redemption II, the boat sank ............. but he and Morgan Freeman established a Jai Lai and Doxie Racing Arena outside of Mexico City.


----------



## KC4

Shawshank is also one of my all time favorite movies...


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Shawshank is also one of my all time favorite movies...


Mine too. Picture coming right up while I have a bit of free time.


----------



## Dr.G.

good luck ...............


----------



## sharonmac09

gas or propane top burner element?


----------



## MacDoc

Shower head


----------



## darkscot

campfire toaster


----------



## sharonmac09

I own a DVD copy of Shawshank Redemption. KC4 or Dr. G, what are some of your favourites?


----------



## Dr.G.

sharonmac09 said:


> gas or propane top burner element?


Sorry, no.


----------



## Dr.G.

MacDoc said:


> Shower head


Way off, MacDoc.


----------



## Dr.G.

darkscot said:


> campfire toaster


We have a winner ................ and a boy scout???
Antique Wire Folding Stove-Top Toaster


----------



## Dr.G.

sharonmac09 said:


> I own a DVD copy of Shawshank Redemption. KC4 or Dr. G, what are some of your favourites?


The Way we Were, Casablanca, Dr. Zhivago and The Natural.


----------



## darkscot

Dr.G. said:


> We have a winner ................ and a boy scout???


just an avid camper


----------



## darkscot

And on that note









might be too easy


----------



## KC4

A bear-proof trash bin?


----------



## darkscot

KC4 said:


> A bear-proof trash bin?


A grizzly notion, no luck


----------



## Dr.G.

darkscot said:


> And on that note
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> might be too easy


Way too easy ................. someone is going to guess a toaster. We should stay away from toasters. Still, you had a great speculation, darkscot, and earned your camping point with honor. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## MacDoc

Car jack?


----------



## darkscot

MacDoc said:


> Car jack?


That guess fell flat. Not a car jack, either 

here's a bit more, should be a dead giveaway


----------



## MacDoc

Out board motor - I should have recognised that 

Have been nose to nose with the old Merc hand lifter too many times....glad that's gone.


----------



## darkscot

MacDoc said:


> Out board motor - I should have recognised that
> 
> Have been nose to nose with the old Merc hand lifter too many times....glad that's gone.


you got it  this one's an Evinrude. love these on a small aluminum boat zipping thru the mist


----------



## MacDoc

You seen these??
The Humber Jewel Baby!


----------



## MacDoc




----------



## darkscot

MacDoc said:


> You seen these??
> The Humber Jewel Baby!


not much oomph to them but I'd look twice with rising gas prices


----------



## MacDoc

I'm thinking small misty lake and the ultimate trolling motor.


----------



## sharonmac09

hi ya MD

is it snake skin?


----------



## KC4

A Manatee?


----------



## MacDoc

No but a fast hone in on the general category. What's with you and strange critters?


----------



## darkscot

MacDoc said:


> I'm thinking small misty lake and the ultimate trolling motor.


agreed  quiet, barely a ripple on the water, no straining to hear the hula-popper gurgling a ways behind

is that a claw in that photo?


----------



## MacDoc

That's a good guess too but too warm.....right environment tho.


----------



## KC4

Snail or slug?


----------



## KC4

Seal or otter?


----------



## MacDoc

Too warm on the latter too small on the former


----------



## sharonmac09

shark skin?


----------



## MacDoc

Nooooooo look at first clue answer.


----------



## KC4

Frog?


----------



## KC4

Dugong!


----------



## MacDoc

One closer one too warm


----------



## KC4

Toad?


----------



## MacDoc

Nope  tho in the zones.


----------



## sharonmac09

pig nose turtle?


----------



## KC4

leather back turtle?


----------



## MacDoc

Well we all got in the right category....

Close enough










Florida soft shelled

a face only a mother could love


----------



## KC4

Certainly LOOKs like a pig nose turtle - probably closely related. I say Sharon gets the point!


----------



## Dr.G.

A very unique picture, MacDoc.


----------



## MacDoc

Yeah this is a neat site - there is always stuff of interest on it. Sort of a modern Ripley's online - I use to love the Ripley's section of the comics.










Dark Roasted Blend


----------



## Dr.G.

"I use to love the Ripley's section of the comics." As did I, MacDoc. Great minds think and act alike. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## MacDoc

I take that as a profound compliment Dr. G ... with of course a little toss of tongue in cheek


----------



## sharonmac09

Hey MD, that is a very cool site. Did you see the pictures about the "in, under, or around the mountain-the city must be built"?

Dark Roasted Blend: Underground Cities and Bunkers: Living Down Below


----------



## Dr.G.

MacDoc said:


> I take that as a profound compliment Dr. G ... with of course a little toss of tongue in cheek


MacDoc, take it any way you want, but it was meant as a sincere compliment. You are a true Renaissance man in the finest sense of the work. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

What's Behind The Wall?

Even in New York City ............... or rather, below NYC.


----------



## Dr.G.

Not sure if I owe one pic or not, but here goes. Bon chance, mes amis.


----------



## MacDoc

an automated track laying machine??


----------



## Dr.G.

Sorry, MacDoc, that is not correct.


----------



## Dr.G.

Maybe a bit more will entice people back to the thread. We shall see.


----------



## MacDoc

Some sort of mobile bridge?


----------



## darkscot

is it a bridge layer?


----------



## Dr.G.

MacDoc said:


> Some sort of mobile bridge?


No, not a bridge.


----------



## Dr.G.

darkscot said:


> is it a bridge layer?


No, this was used to level bridges, among other things.


----------



## MacDoc

a weapon?


----------



## Dr.G.

Yes. A very special weapon.


----------



## Dr.G.

This weapon even had a name.


----------



## sharonmac09

Iraqi missile scud launcher?


----------



## Dr.G.

sharonmac09 said:


> Iraqi scud launcher?


No, but if Iraq had one of these, and Jordan's permission, Israel would have suffered greatly.


----------



## Dr.G.

Railroad tracks were involved, but were in place before this weapon came on the scene.


----------



## sharonmac09

Syria missile scud launchers-Scud Bs


----------



## Dr.G.

I need to go to bed soon, so I shall show you the entire picture. Still, I would need the exact weapon for a full point "hit".


----------



## Dr.G.

sharonmac09 said:


> Syria missile scud launchers-Scud Bs


Wrong conflict, Sharon.


----------



## MacDoc

Dora!!!!!

wow









Dora, the world's largest railway [email protected]


----------



## Dr.G.

For those with young children, especially girls, think of an explorer to help you get the full name of this weapon.


----------



## Dr.G.

MacDoc said:


> Dora!!!!!


Got it, MacDoc. YouTube - WW2: German Dora gun, the biggest gun ever, firing 

Dark Roasted Blend: The Biggest Guns in Human History Go about a third of the way down for the info on Dora.


----------



## Dr.G.

"The monster was so huge it took a team of 2,500 "volunteers" to lay track for it, and the train carrying and supporting it was 25 cars long, about a mile. 

Unlike the Paris version, it only had a range of about 30 miles, but this one could really satisfy -- the Germans, that is -- by throwing a shell that didn't weigh just 1,000, 2,000, or even 3,000 pounds. When the Germans showed off their prize piece, people really took notice. Hell, who wouldn't when the damned thing could fire a 7,000-pound shell?"


----------



## Dr.G.

I am going to guess that MacDoc's next pic will be that of a ....................... wait ........... let me think about it for a moment ................................. got it ................ a toaster. Good night, mes amis.


----------



## MacDoc




----------



## Dr.G.

A toaster with stereo inputs ............. made by Zenith and Toastmaster.


----------



## sharonmac09

Very good history lesson Dr. G-I never knew it existed. I was thinking of more modern times rather than 65 years ago.

Good guess MD unless you are a WWII enthusiast.


----------



## MacDoc

Enough clues and fast scan of relevant info.  I did not know it existed either.


----------



## sharonmac09

too easy MD it is Apple 1


----------



## MacDoc

Off by miles and decades except for the wood case...


----------



## sharonmac09

MacDoc said:


> Enough clues and fast scan of relevant info.  I did not know it existed either.


That's true since you fed off my answers of scud launchers as the Dora's technology was used for today's scud launchers.


----------



## sharonmac09

a telephone switchboard?


----------



## MacDoc

Not from that direction...bridge leveler most relevant and it's clearly tracked so had to be a big rail gun.


----------



## MacDoc

Sharon....adopted parts, no relevance tho the "operator" had to be skilled.


----------



## sharonmac09

MacDoc said:


> Not from that direction...bridge leveler most relevant and it's clearly tracked so had to be a big rail gun.


Good thinking


----------



## sharonmac09

does it have German connections?


----------



## SINC

Code encryption device?


----------



## MacDoc

Both hot on the hunt.....which one?


----------



## Dr.G.

If my guess is correct, I should only get 1/4 point, but might this be German military Wehrmacht Enigma machine, or what the British used to break their code in WWII?


----------



## KC4

Time for a Score update/correction:
(Thanks for keeping me on track players!)
Eggman .......1
SINC ............12.5
winwintoo.....7 
Ottawaman....16
Dr. G ............43.75
The Doug ....2
Screature .....21
Trevor ..........12.5
Bryanc ..........6
KC4 ..............22
jawknee ........1
smoothfonzo 4
The G3 man.. 1
Chris .............5
Danalicious... 1
ciaochiao ......10.25
Xiolo..............4.5
chimo.............13.5
DR Hannon.....2
chef-ryan........1
FeXL................4.5
Sonal..............4
hdh607 .........1
hhk.................1
Macfury...........9.5
Dreambird.......1
rondini.............1
Niteshooter.....2.5
Sharonmac......12.5
MacDoc..............8

...and NEW to the scoreboard.....:clap::clap:

darkscot.............1
MannyP...............1

..and the rest of you......better call Dora for help!!


----------



## sharonmac09

what am i-Canadian history lesson-I need to know specifically where and what am I.

For those of you that reside in this province, you need not reply. You could however reply with some misdirections and quips. 

View attachment 9250


----------



## MacAndy

An invalid attachment?

Ah, wait I see it now...

It's an indian funeral pyre...

but which province and/or which specific indian, that's what we need to find out.


----------



## sharonmac09

delete


----------



## sharonmac09

MacAndy said:


> An invalid attachment?
> 
> Ah, wait I see it now...
> 
> It's an indian funeral pyre...
> 
> but which province and/or which specific indian, that's what we need to find out.


Correct except for one detail-it's not a pyre. Look closer.


----------



## sharonmac09

bringing it forward

View attachment 9251


----------



## KC4

Mac Doc - Please confirm whether Dr. G was right on his guess for your mystery object!


----------



## sharonmac09

KC4 said:


> Mac Doc - Please confirm whether Dr. G was right on his guess for your mystery object!


I do have a photo to confirm. Hopefully MD doesn't mind it.

View attachment 9252


----------



## KC4

Woot! So Dr. G was right again! THanks!

As far as your picture - A Mi 'Kmaq sweat pit/hut?


----------



## sharonmac09

KC4 said:


> Woot! So Dr. G was right again! THanks!
> 
> As far as your picture - A Mi 'Kmaq sweat pit/hut?


No sweat pit/huts involved but the tribe is correct.


----------



## KC4

A Mi'Kmaq funeral procession where they are bring gifts for the deceased?


----------



## Dr.G.

MacAndy said:


> An invalid attachment?
> 
> Ah, wait I see it now...
> 
> It's an indian funeral pyre...
> 
> but which province and/or which specific indian, that's what we need to find out.


Innu of Labrador, or the Beothuk of NL.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sorry, did not read the posts before me. Mea culpa.


----------



## sharonmac09

KC4 said:


> A Mi'Kmaq funeral procession where they are bring gifts for the deceased?


Yes it is a funeral and several tools common to the culture preceding the horticulture nature of the natives were found.


----------



## sharonmac09

Dr.G. said:


> Innu of Labrador, or the Beothuk of NL.


You are on the right track



Dr.G. said:


> Sorry, did not read the posts before me. Mea culpa.


Yes you did not read. 

Does that mean you know the history?


----------



## sharonmac09

bringing forward an expanded image

View attachment 9254


----------



## Dr.G.

The Mi 'Kmaq were in western NL and Nova Scotia.


----------



## KC4

Did I get it? Or is there something else or more specific left to guess about the image?


----------



## sharonmac09

KC4 said:


> Did I get it? Or is there something else or more specific left to guess about the image?


No, it is part of the Canadian history but it goes further than that. It was discovered several decades ago and the significance of it is important. Burial site is dated to be preceding the horticultural time period. 

Dr. G probably knows what it is.


----------



## sharonmac09

another image but this time it is current.

View attachment 9255


----------



## SINC

Isn't it Dr. G.'s turn to post an image?


----------



## sharonmac09

SINC said:


> Isn't it Dr. G.'s turn to post an image?


That's true but he just posted the Dora pic.


----------



## MacAndy

If it's not a funeral pyre then it's a ceremony to rid the body of evil spirits using heated rocks - ouch!!


----------



## SINC

sharonmac09 said:


> That's true but he just posted the Dora pic.


Hmmm, not on my computer he didn't. What's a Dora pic?? What am I missing??


----------



## sharonmac09

MacAndy said:


> If it's not a funeral pyre then it's a ceremony to rid the body of evil spirits using heated rocks - ouch!!


:lmao: no heated rocks involved AFAIK but rocks are significant.


----------



## sharonmac09

Bringing the image forward

Another clue, the only tools found were of the hunting nature.

View attachment 9256


----------



## KC4

Rocks used for cooking?


----------



## KC4

Hmm...oooops - perhaps not - that would be HEATED Rocks....


----------



## sharonmac09

KC4 said:


> Rocks used for cooking?


nope



KC4 said:


> Hmm...oooops - perhaps not - that would be HEATED Rocks....


that's right.

KC4 another clue-the ice age precedes the period in question.

It is a funeral.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Dr. G probably knows what it is." Yes, so I shall say no more. Let someone else have a fair shot at this pic.


----------



## sharonmac09

Dr.G. said:


> "Dr. G probably knows what it is." Yes, so I shall say no more. Let someone else have a fair shot at this pic.


Dr. G-should I give them more clues?


----------



## Dr.G.

sharonmac09 said:


> Dr. G-should I give them more clues?


Yes, clues always help.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Isn't it Dr. G.'s turn to post an image?


Here you go, Sinc. Right up your alley.


----------



## sharonmac09

this clue should help "southern Labrador"


----------



## KC4

Something to do with Glus'Kap?


----------



## sharonmac09

KC4 said:


> Something to do with Glus'Kap?


It is not folklore or legend.

Ok, another clue-it is an archeological site


----------



## sharonmac09

another clue-the funeral site is covered by large boulders but there is a stone cavity in which the body was found. It is a huge find regarding the ancient history of the Canadian natives.


----------



## MacDoc

Sorry guys - clients with emergencies - can hardly breathe. Yes Engima machine can I go crawl under a rock now


----------



## Dr.G.

MacDoc said:


> Sorry guys - clients with emergencies - can hardly breathe. Yes Engima machine can I go crawl under a rock now


Crawl out, MacDoc, into the sunshine. Paix, mon ami.

YouTube - Simon and Garfunkel-I Am a Rock


----------



## Dr.G.

Dr.G. said:


> Here you go, Sinc. Right up your alley.




I was sure that Sinc would have gotten this one.


----------



## Dr.G.

Oops. That is MaxPower's avatar and not Sinc's. Mea culpa.


----------



## DR Hannon

A clock


----------



## Dr.G.

Here is a bit more as you search for the history of southern Labrador and those who were there to greet the Vikings.


----------



## sharonmac09

all righty, another clue-it was made a national historic site in 1978.


----------



## SINC

A lamp?


----------



## FeXL

L’Anse aux Meadows?

edit: Never mind, that's in Newfoundland & only dates back about a thousand years. Sorry.


----------



## sharonmac09

FeXL said:


> L’Anse aux Meadows?


You are very warm but however it is not a Viking site. However you are in the neighbourhood. Also wrong time period as the Viking site is dated to be 1000 AD-try BC

View attachment 9261
View attachment 9262


----------



## Dr.G.

DR Hannon said:


> A clock


Not a clock, but time is a factor in its function.


----------



## Dr.G.

sharonmac09 said:


> all righty, another clue-it was made a national historic site in 1978.


That HAS to give it away, Sharon.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> A lamp?


Sorry, no light involved.


----------



## Dr.G.

"You are very warm but however it is not a Viking site. However you are in the neighbourhood. Also wrong time period as the Viking site is dated to be 1000 AD-try BC". Good clue, Sharon.


----------



## FeXL

L'Anse Amour Burial site?


----------



## Dr.G.

FeXL said:


> L'Anse Amour Burial site?


Bingo!!!! Still, I shall let Sharon give you the good news, FeXL.


----------



## sharonmac09

FeXL said:


> L'Anse Amour Burial site?


You got it! Whoo :clap::clap:

Dated to be 7,500 BC

L'Anse Amour Site


----------



## Dr.G.

FeXL, why not try my non-lamp/non-clock picture?


----------



## sharonmac09

is it a heater or warmer?


----------



## FeXL

Thx, Dr.G.

I had some knowledge of L’Anse aux Meadows previously, but I abused Google for L'Anse Amour. I've bookmarked it & will read up some at a later point.

I must excuse myself to attend a recital. Anyone, please feel free post the next image.


----------



## Dr.G.

sharonmac09 said:


> is it a heater or warmer?


Heat is involved, Sharon. Stay on that track.


----------



## Dr.G.

FeXL said:


> Thx, Dr.G.
> 
> I had some knowledge of L’Anse aux Meadows previously, but I abused Google for L'Anse Amour. I've bookmarked it & will read up some at a later point.
> 
> I must excuse myself to attend a recital. Anyone, please feel free post the next image.


No problem. It is in NL, which is why I excused myself once I realized what it was. I have a pic in play so you have the next one when you return. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

I thought you just about had it, Sharon.


----------



## sharonmac09

Sorry, I had to step out-is it an electric portable dryer?


----------



## Dr.G.

Sharon, it's electric and it is portable but not really a dryer as such. Don't think clothes, think food.


----------



## sharonmac09

oh no, don't tell me it's a toaster?


----------



## Dr.G.

sharonmac09 said:


> oh no, don't tell me it's a toaster?


Bingo. It is the latest toaster out of Japan. I would love to be the North American distributor because he or she will make a fortune. Kudos, Sharon.


----------



## sharonmac09

you snuck one in, you wily sneaker. :lmao::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

sharonmac09 said:


> you snuck one in, you wily sneaker. :lmao::lmao:


Hey, at least the Dora pic was no where near being a toaster.


----------



## MacDoc

Of course it was....if you were anywhere near where the shell landed.....you indeed were toast....


----------



## Dr.G.

MacDoc said:


> Of course it was....if you were anywhere near where the shell landed.....you indeed were toast....


All too true, MacDoc. All too true ................. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

No one seems to want to post a pic, so here is an easy one. Bon chance, mes amis.


----------



## Ena

Looks like an escutcheon. (Yes, as a matter of fact, I am a fan of Antiques Roadshow)


----------



## Dr.G.

Ena said:


> Looks like an escutcheon. (Yes, as a matter of fact, I am a fan of Antiques Roadshow)


A good speculation, Ena, since this item is circa 1900, but it is not an escutcheon. Sorry.


----------



## sharonmac09

a mirror with a nice frame?


----------



## Dr.G.

sharonmac09 said:


> a mirror with a nice frame?


Sorry, not a correct speculation.


----------



## SINC

A wall frame to hold a collector plate?


----------



## sharonmac09

does it hang on a wall?


----------



## Dr.G.

sharonmac09 said:


> does it hang on a wall?


No, it is not intended to be hung up, but rather, carried.


----------



## SINC

A watch fob?


----------



## Dr.G.

Here is a bit more that might give it away.


----------



## sharonmac09

a brooch?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> A watch fob?


Not a fob, Sinc, but you are nearly there.


----------



## SINC

A pocket watch?


----------



## Dr.G.

sharonmac09 said:


> a brooch?


Not a "brooch".


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> A pocket watch?


Bingo. Strange shape and movement, but a pocket watch nonetheless.
Bogoff Antique Pocket Watch (sold) #5513


----------



## sharonmac09

that is a very nice watch


----------



## Dr.G.

sharonmac09 said:


> that is a very nice watch


True, but a bit out of my snack bracket. A $20 Timex from Zellers works well for me.


----------



## SINC

New round, here we go:


----------



## Dr.G.

Might electricity be involved in the function of this item?


----------



## Dr.G.

Might I be able to hold this thing in my hand? Is it meant to be held?


----------



## sharonmac09

is it battery operated?


----------



## Dr.G.

Good luck, Sharon. I am pulling th proverbial pin. I will die if it is a neo-modern toaster. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Might electricity be involved in the function of this item?


Is is, although not perhaps in the traditional sense.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Might I be able to hold this thing in my hand? Is it meant to be held?


You certainly can hold the item in your hand if you chose to do so, although it would not function properly there.


----------



## SINC

sharonmac09 said:


> is it battery operated?


That's a powerful guess. Is is indeed.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Good luck, Sharon. I am pulling th proverbial pin. I will die if it is a neo-modern toaster. We shall see.


Toast could be involved yes, but only in an obscure way, if ever.


----------



## Dr.G.

Might it be some form of thermometer?


----------



## Dr.G.

Might this be a car radar detector that is mounted on the dashboard of a car?


----------



## Dr.G.

Might this be ............. how shall I phrase this .............. an item that is used by a woman for some form of sexual pleasure?


----------



## sharonmac09

ahem.... could this be a male stimulating thingamajig? If such a thing exists-I have no idea.


----------



## sharonmac09

You can hold it in your hand but would not function properly there..............

Its meant to be not held to be functional?


----------



## sharonmac09

Does it have a clip?


----------



## sharonmac09

Does it emit LED light or some other form of light?


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Might it be some form of thermometer?


No temperature involved.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Might this be a car radar detector that is mounted on the dashboard of a car?


Nothing to do with radar of ay kind.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Might this be ............. how shall I phrase this .............. an item that is used by a woman for some form of sexual pleasure?


Naughty boy! No, not even close.


----------



## SINC

sharonmac09 said:


> ahem.... could this be a male stimulating thingamajig? If such a thing exists-I have no idea.


No thingamajig either, male or female. If one does exist.


----------



## SINC

sharonmac09 said:


> You can hold it in your hand but would not function properly there..............
> 
> Its meant to be not held to be functional?


Right you are, again.


----------



## SINC

sharonmac09 said:


> Does it have a clip?


I clipped that answer from the list.


----------



## SINC

sharonmac09 said:


> Does it emit LED light or some other form of light?


Yep it does emit light as a part of its function.


----------



## SINC

Here's a bit more of the item:


----------



## sharonmac09

is it used in the washroom?


----------



## SINC

sharonmac09 said:


> is it used in the washroom?


Some people might. It certainly can be used there. No reason it couldn't. I mean people read there, don't they?


----------



## sharonmac09

It's a light that attaches to a surface to illuminate that particular area?


----------



## SINC

sharonmac09 said:


> It's a light that attaches to a surface to illuminate that particular area?


An illuminating guess to be sure, but sadly, not a light.


----------



## sharonmac09

People read on the john.... so it has something to do with the john?


----------



## SINC

sharonmac09 said:


> People read on the john.... so it has something to do with the john?


Nope nothing to do with the john, but people do read there.


----------



## KC4

A print magnifier?


----------



## sharonmac09

sunglasses?


----------



## SINC

KC4 said:


> A print magnifier?


Magnificent guess, but not a magnifier.


----------



## SINC

sharonmac09 said:


> sunglasses?


Nor is it sunglasses.


----------



## KC4

Does it make a sound?


----------



## sharonmac09

is it a reading gadget?


----------



## sharonmac09

is it something you sit on? Like a butt massager?


----------



## SINC

KC4 said:


> Does it make a sound?


It certainly can.


----------



## SINC

sharonmac09 said:


> is it a reading gadget?


I guess you could use this to read, although it is not designed for reading.


----------



## SINC

sharonmac09 said:


> is it something you sit on? Like a butt massager?


Not a bad guess, butt no.


----------



## SINC

Time for a bit more of the item:


----------



## sharonmac09

I see reflections of the interior of a car. Is it used primarily in the car?


----------



## SINC

sharonmac09 said:


> I see reflections of the interior of a car. Is it used primarily in the car?


This item can be used anywhere. It's scope is pretty much unlimited. Even the bathroom.


----------



## sharonmac09

Is it an intake air exchanger that convert ah.... little methane bombs into flowery scents?


----------



## SINC

That's a pretty fart reaching guess, but no, nothing of the sort.


----------



## eMacMan

Some kind of a speaker device for an iPod


----------



## SINC

eMacMan said:


> Some kind of a speaker device for an iPod


Sorry, but I can't speak to that guess.


----------



## sharonmac09

I don't know.... grasping here.... is it goggles?


----------



## SINC

You could Google goggles and still not come up with this item. 

You are however, warmer.


----------



## FeXL

Case for sunglasses?


----------



## KC4

I bet FeXL's got it! 

Or it's an eyeglass cleaner.


----------



## Dr.G.

The fact that it makes a sound has me stumped.


----------



## sharonmac09

and it operates with battery power and emits LED light.


----------



## SINC

FeXL said:


> Case for sunglasses?


That's a case for a wrong guess, but nice try!


----------



## SINC

KC4 said:


> I bet FeXL's got it!
> 
> Or it's an eyeglass cleaner.


Nope, FeXL's guess is toast. 

And it is not an eyeglass cleaner either.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> The fact that it makes a sound has me stumped.


As it should, sir!


----------



## KC4

A wifi hot spot detector?


----------



## sharonmac09

all I can think of is a radio so is it a radio?


----------



## KC4

A baby monitor?


----------



## SINC

sharonmac09 said:


> and it operates with battery power and emits LED light.


That too is true. Well except not sure myself about the LED part.

Let's just call it light, shall we?


----------



## sharonmac09

a radar detector? but it doesn't make sense if you can use it in the washroom.


----------



## SINC

sharonmac09 said:


> a radar detector? but it doesn't make sense if you can use it in the washroom.


No speeding on the john!


----------



## KC4

Motion Detector?


----------



## SINC

Here's a bit more of the item and likely the give-a-way:


----------



## Dr.G.

Is it a motion detector or smoke detector?


----------



## SINC

KC4 said:


> Motion Detector?


Motion is sometimes involved, but not detected.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sorry, KC4 got the motion detector just before me at 9:17PM


----------



## KC4

SINC said:


> No speeding on the john!


:lmao::lmao::lmao:Officer: Driver's license and registration please, sir....and please stay seated, sir.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Here's a bit more of the item and likely the give-a-way:


An invisible motion detector.:lmao:


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Is it a motion detector or smoke detector?


No smoking please. If we see you smoking, we will take the appropriate action to put you out.


----------



## sharonmac09

is it voice or sound activated?


----------



## KC4

Is it a pair of those optical display lenses where you can watch movies or whatever you otherwise could on a screen?


----------



## Dr.G.

Is is one of those robotic cleaners that vacuum up by themself?


----------



## SINC

sharonmac09 said:


> is it voice or sound activated?


You can holler at this item and it won't respond.


----------



## KC4

X-ray goggles! I've always wanted a pair of those!


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Is is one of those robotic cleaners that vacuum up by themself?


That guess simply sucks.


----------



## sharonmac09

a wearable radio-glasses?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> That guess simply sucks.


Good comeback, Sinc.:lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

DVD/Blue Ray projector?


----------



## SINC

KC4 said:


> Is it a pair of those optical display lenses where you can watch movies or whatever you otherwise could on a screen?


It are so!
Well done KC4!


----------



## Dr.G.

Cool. Great guess, KC4. Kudos.


----------



## sharonmac09

oh geez Sinc you had my imagination running rampant trying to think of things that can be used in the washroom.


----------



## SINC

sharonmac09 said:


> oh geez Sinc you had my imagination running rampant trying to think of things that can be used in the washroom.


But, I did not mislead you sharonmac.

It could certainly be used there.


----------



## sharonmac09

SINC said:


> But, I did not mislead you sharonmac.
> 
> It could certainly be used there.


No you did not mislead me. It was a great and humorous submission, Sinc.


----------



## KC4

Woot! 
NOW Whatami? I really wanna know myself


----------



## MacDoc

Original Apple Laserwriter?


----------



## Dr.G.

MacDoc said:


> Original Apple Laserwriter?


I still have my old Apple Imagewriter ............. and my Apple IIe ............ and an original Mac with 512k in the canvas bag.


----------



## KC4

MacDoc said:


> Original Apple Laserwriter?


Nothing to do with Apple, and I'm not even sure if the mystery object is an original.


----------



## sharonmac09

Hi KC4

Is this a picture you snapped in your home town?


----------



## KC4

sharonmac09 said:


> Hi KC4
> 
> Is this a picture you snapped in your home town?


Yes - just last weekend, in fact.


----------



## SINC

Is it the back of a portable home phone?


----------



## DempsyMac

an air conditioner


----------



## MacAndy

I'm thinking the fender vents on an early 1960s Pontiac Starfire or something along those lines... ;-)

is it vehicular in nature? I know it looks plastic... maybe it's a model of an early 1960s Pontiac Starfire... heheheheh


----------



## KC4

Trevor Robertson said:


> an air conditioner


Cool It Trev! You're not on the right road. 


MacAndy said:


> I'm thinking the fender vents on an early 1960s Pontiac Starfire or something along those lines... ;-)
> 
> is it vehicular in nature? I know it looks plastic... maybe it's a model of an early 1960s Pontiac Starfire... heheheheh


Now you're driving in the right direction - but not a Pontiac!


----------



## SINC

Vents on a vintage Mustang?


----------



## MacAndy

nope... I immediately thought, knowing my Mustangs as I do... but it's not the same as a '68 like the Bullitt replica shown here...

so, another car perhaps, or are we talking early 90s plastic computer component?


----------



## KC4

SINC said:


> Vents on a vintage Mustang?


Nope, quit horsin' around SINC...I remember that you are a classic car buff - If anyone is going to ID this one - it will be you or another vintage car fan...


MacAndy said:


> nope... I immediately thought, knowing my Mustangs as I do... but it's not the same as a '68 like the Bullitt replica shown here...
> 
> so, another car perhaps, or are we talking early 90s plastic computer component?


Not computer - Stick(shift) back to the vintage car gear....


----------



## KC4

SINC said:


> Is it the back of a portable home phone?


Oops - missed this guess - but it got disconnected already....


----------



## sharonmac09

Hey, I'm not a car buff

How about a car toy or a replica vehicle scale model?


----------



## sharonmac09

MacAndy said:


> nope... I immediately thought, knowing my Mustangs as I do... but it's not the same as a '68 like the Bullitt replica shown here...
> 
> so, another car perhaps, or are we talking early 90s plastic computer component?


Is that your car?


----------



## MacAndy

Nope... but this one is! ;-)

are we on the right track - toy car or vehicle?


----------



## KC4

sharonmac09 said:


> Hey, I'm not a car buff
> 
> How about a car toy or a replica vehicle scale model?


Hah! SUCKS to be you guessing in this round!
It's a full size vehicle - and I'm SURE it's somebody's favorite toy.


MacAndy said:


> Nope... but this one is! ;-)
> 
> are we on the right track - toy car or vehicle?


Cool!  MacAndy - is that a convertible? 
The MYSTERY wheels are licensed and rolling on Calgary streets.


----------



## SINC

KC4 said:


> The MYSTERY wheels are licensed and rolling on Calgary streets.


That's a tough one KC4. Perhaps a bit more of the pic to help ID it?


----------



## MacAndy

It's a hardtop. When I bought it, it had a white painted roof so I was going to paint it all blue knowing that wasn't original, but then saw a Ford ad in an old National Geographic mag with a white vinyl roof, so had it redone like that. The give-away is that the roof is much smoother than a convertible which is bumpy with the frame.

So... back to the quiz... it's a vehicle on Calgary streets - Calgary specificially?

Aerodynamic street sweeper?!;-)


----------



## KC4

SINC said:


> That's a tough one KC4. Perhaps a bit more of the pic to help ID it?


Okee Dokey!


MacAndy said:


> It's a hardtop. When I bought it, it had a white painted roof so I was going to paint it all blue knowing that wasn't original, but then saw a Ford ad in an old National Geographic mag with a white vinyl roof, so had it redone like that. The give-away is that the roof is much smoother than a convertible which is bumpy with the frame.
> 
> So... back to the quiz... it's a vehicle on Calgary streets - Calgary specificially?
> 
> Aerodynamic street sweeper?!;-)


Nah - it's not specific to Calgary - Calgary is just where I saw it. 
Your guess just churns up a lot of dust without getting any nearer to the solution.


----------



## KC4

Hey guys - I have to go out for the afternoon - Guess away at your leisure - Sorry for the game delay -I'll catch up when I return this evening!


----------



## sharonmac09

KC4 said:


> Hah! SUCKS to be you guessing in this round!
> It's a full size vehicle - and I'm SURE it's somebody's favorite toy.


It sure sucks KC4 that you actually submit something that a guy would probably answer!

BUT it seems the guys are not playing

So here goes...... is it a truck?


----------



## sharonmac09

*or is it*

a RV? such as a Winnebago?


----------



## sharonmac09

*or is it*

a car?


----------



## sharonmac09

do you know the decade the vehicle was manufactured? If you do you must be a car buff!

Over and out. That is the extent of my vehicle knowledge!


----------



## SINC

If it actually is a classic vehicle, it's got me stumped. Never seen anything like it. Looks more like a utility or transit vehicle to me. I might guess it is a diesel by the cooling vents, but that tail light?


----------



## KC4

sharonmac09 said:


> It sure sucks KC4 that you actually submit something that a guy would probably answer!
> 
> BUT it seems the guys are not playing
> 
> So here goes...... is it a truck?


:lmao:Not exactly, but it looks like it can be used like a truck.



sharonmac09 said:


> a RV? such as a Winnebago?


Nope that guess is not a Winnerbago.


sharonmac09 said:


> a car?


Not exactly, but it can be used as one.


sharonmac09 said:


> do you know the decade the vehicle was manufactured? If you do you must be a car buff!
> 
> Over and out. That is the extent of my vehicle knowledge!


I'd say 1950's - 1960's.


SINC said:


> If it actually is a classic vehicle, it's got me stumped. Never seen anything like it. Looks more like a utility or transit vehicle to me. I might guess it is a diesel by the cooling vents, but that tail light?


Yeah, that tail light IS distinctive, isn't it? I can't tell whether it's diesel or not - I'd guess NOT.


----------



## sharonmac09

Ok, I'm back... is it one of those that looks like a station wagon but has a box similar to a pick up truck? Gosh, what are they called?


----------



## KC4

sharonmac09 said:


> Ok, I'm back... is it one of those that looks like a station wagon but has a box similar to a pick up truck? Gosh, what are they called?


You got the right idea! And that's good for at least half a point. For the remainder - can you tell me what the make/model is?


----------



## sharonmac09

oh oh oh It looks like one of those British lorry trucks?


----------



## KC4

sharonmac09 said:


> oh oh oh It looks like one of those British lorry trucks?


Nope, it's definitely North American made ( at least the tags on it say it is)...but it IS strange isn't it? I do wonder if it's a Franken-vehicle...I have never seen one of these before.


----------



## sharonmac09

That is an interesting looking truck-did you have a chance to peek inside?


----------



## SINC

Guessing something like that is impossible, as I would say that is a one-of-a-kind custom vehicle. From the cooling vents on the side, and the hinges on the engine compartment door just above the bumper, it would appear to be built on the frame and running gear of an air cooled rear engine VW van/truck from the 60's like this one:


----------



## MacAndy

Nailed it...

truly one of the oddest things on the road... 1964 Corvair Greenbrier van that has been chopped into a pickup, hence the half-height door on the side and padding on top of it.

Here's what it is supposed to look like...


----------



## SINC

God, I had forgotten them. Great detective work there MacAndy, well done! :clap:


----------



## KC4

It says it's a Chevrolet Corvair.....maybe the restoration guy's whimsy or maybe what it really is. ANyways, I have never seen one like that before.


----------



## KC4

Thanks MacAndy...didn't see your post until after i'd posted mine. 

So it IS a Franken-vehicle of sorts...They didn't come off the production line like this. 

So I'd say - Sharonmac for IDing that it was a truck /something or other hybrid...half point

SINC - another half point for IDing that it was a Franken-van. 

MacAndy - another half point for nailing exactly what it was. 

Good teamwork gang! :clap:

Any of you may post the next puzzle pic if you want to.....


----------



## MacAndy

There *are* true Ford and Chevrolet versions of the *cab-over* [cabin sits over the engine] pickups but not this particular model as far as I know, it has been customized. I doubt Chev would have produced one with the side door like that.

Enjoyed this, thanks!


----------



## MacAndy

I sit corrected...

that is one ugly piece of truck!!


----------



## KC4

Time for a Score update/correction:
(Thanks for keeping me on track players!)
Eggman .......1
SINC ............14
winwintoo.....7 
Ottawaman....16
Dr. G ............44.75
The Doug ....2
Screature .....21
Trevor ..........12.5
Bryanc ..........6
KC4 ..............23
jawknee ........1
smoothfonzo 4
The G3 man.. 1
Chris .............5
Danalicious... 1
ciaochiao ......10.25
Xiolo..............4.5
chimo.............13.5
DR Hannon.....2
chef-ryan........1
FeXL................5.5
Sonal..............4
hdh607 .........1
hhk.................1
Macfury...........9.5
Dreambird.......1
rondini.............1
Niteshooter.....2.5
Sharonmac......14
MacDoc.............8
darkscot............1
MannyP.............1

...and NEW to the scoreboard.....
MacAndy..........0.5!!

..and the rest of you......nyah NYAAAH! 
__________________


----------



## KC4

MacAndy said:


> I sit corrected...
> 
> that is one ugly piece of truck!!


Is it a truck or a van or a ????
So it DID come off the production line like that MacAndy??


----------



## MacAndy

It would appear they did in fact make this on the assembly line, it is called a Corvair Rampside Pickup.

I have seen people customize the more common vans this way, that's what led me to believe this was the case here.

Especially with the body panels looking a little uneven, a tell-tale sign of reworking and bondo...

So, while not a true Franken-truck, certainly a very uncommon vehicle.

Total Production: 127,221 (7% of all Corvairs)

Quantity Produced by Year and Model:

Total Production: 127,221 (7% of all Corvairs)

Quantity Produced by Year and Model:

Year	Rampside	Loadside	Corvan	Greenbrier	Year
Model	R1254	R1244	R1205	R1206	Total
1961	10,787	2,475	15,806	18,489	47,557
1962	4,102	369	13,491	18,007	35,969
1963	2,046	---	11,161	13,761	26,969
1964	851	---	8,147	6,201	15,199
1965	---	---	---	1,528	1,528


When you compare that the Mustang of which Ford produced 1 million in just over 1 year... there was a miniscule number of these things built.


----------



## MacAndy

so much for formatting charts... need to get back to work!!


----------



## KC4

THANKS MacAndy! THat's interesting!

(Sorry SINC, must remove your half point - it wasn't a Franken-van after all)


----------



## SINC

S'allright. Good work on MacAndy's part. I recall seeing them way back when now.

Here's a new item to start the day:


----------



## Radio Flyer

*Chevy Corvair Rampside*

Check out Jay Leno's Garage to see a video on the restoration and history of the Chevy Corvair Rampside

Jay Leno's Garage


----------



## KC4

Cool and funny Video about the Corvair on Jay Leno's Garage website, Thanks Radio Flyer!

I had to laugh at some of his quips, especially the one talking about no padding in the dashboard, "Ya hit one of these and they just hose it off and sell it to the next guy." :lmao:


----------



## MacAndy

My '65 Mustang has a padded dash... still would not want to put my face through it!

It also has the ignition key right at knee height on the lower dash. Moved to the steering column in '67 because even in low-impact collisions, people were impaling themselves on the key, the cigarette lighter, headlight switch...

My guess on this new item...

football trophy!


----------



## KC4

(ouch! ) Thinking about a key through the knee...arrgh - don't get me started! 

SINC's mystery item - Is it a colander/sieve/strainer?


----------



## SINC

KC4 said:


> (ouch! ) Thinking about a key through the knee...arrgh - don't get me started!
> 
> SINC's mystery item - Is it a colander/sieve/strainer?


While there's holes in the item, there's holes in those guesses too. None of those apply.


----------



## KC4

How about a speaker? 
(Don't overlook MacAndy's guess above)


----------



## SINC

MacAndy said:


> My guess on this new item...
> 
> football trophy!


Sorry but we have to drop kick that guess.


----------



## SINC

KC4 said:


> How about a speaker?
> (Don't overlook MacAndy's guess above)


Hmm, doesn't speak to the item at all. 

Got MacAndy's guess too, thanks for the heads up. would have missed it.


----------



## SINC

I will be out for a couple hours, back after lunch to check the guesses.


----------



## KC4

A cool spaceship lamp?


----------



## SINC

KC4 said:


> A cool spaceship lamp?


Ah, now you are zeroing in on one area of the item, (the shape) but no, not a lamp.

Here's a better view:


----------



## KC4

A Spaceship radio? or receiver?


----------



## MacAndy

mini BBQ?


----------



## sharonmac09

a fondue?


----------



## SINC

KC4 said:


> A Spaceship radio? or receiver?


Yep, that spaceship part is still right.


----------



## SINC

MacAndy said:


> mini BBQ?


Interesting guess indeed, but the grill is cold.


----------



## SINC

sharonmac09 said:


> a fondue?


Now there's a cheesy guess if I ever saw one.


----------



## chimo

An odd-shaped tea set?


----------



## SINC

chimo said:


> An odd-shaped tea set?


Yep, it IS odd shaped in that it looks like a rocket ship, but it is not a tea set. Closer than other guesses though.


----------



## chimo

Salt and pepper shakers?


----------



## chimo

Incense burner?


----------



## sharonmac09

Is it an exclusively indoor item?


----------



## sharonmac09

is there heat involved?


----------



## KC4

Kettle!


----------



## SINC

chimo said:


> Salt and pepper shakers?


A shakey guess at best.


----------



## SINC

chimo said:


> Incense burner?


Sorry, but that guess stinks.


----------



## SINC

sharonmac09 said:


> Is it an exclusively indoor item?


Uh, nope. You can use this anywhere. I suppose even in the bathroom if you must.


----------



## SINC

sharonmac09 said:


> is there heat involved?


Usually, yes. Although it can be cold too.


----------



## SINC

KC4 said:


> Kettle!


A fine kettle of fish that guess is, but no.


----------



## MacDoc

this or something similar for tale top preserving drying etc?


----------



## SINC

MacDoc said:


> this or something similar for tale top preserving drying etc?


That's a dried up guess as well. Or all wet. Whatever.


----------



## SINC

Here is enough of a peek to likely give the item away:


----------



## MacDoc

INcense burner?


----------



## SINC

MacDoc said:


> INcense burner?


That was guessed earlier by Chimo, and I told him it stunk too.


----------



## MacDoc

Loose tea holder for steeping?


----------



## SINC

MacDoc said:


> Loose tea holder for steeping?


Bingo! Well done! 'Tis indeed a tea ball.


----------



## MacDoc

Was off on the scale..that was clever :clap:


----------



## sharonmac09

Good guess MD- it IS now your turn to post a pic!


----------



## MacDoc




----------



## SINC

Well, since it is an interior shot of a likely well known building, is this building in Canada?


----------



## MacDoc

Only the clime remains similar ( I'm out for a bit )


----------



## Dr.G.

The Hermitage Museum in Saint Petersburg, Russia?


----------



## sharonmac09

I think you have it Dr. G!

But if I go by MD's penchant of being exact, perhaps it is one of the Hermitage Museum buildings such as the State Russian Museum.


----------



## MacDoc

Indeed a close guess Dr. G - there is or was a MacDoc Mac at the Hermitage but this is something unusual even for the madly rushing citizens of Russia


----------



## SINC

The Metro Underground in St. Petersburg?


----------



## MacDoc

Pretty vague category first guess  

No but certainly a very close idea on the recap.....









twas a "neighbourly" gesture..


----------



## sharonmac09

MD-there is my reply immediately after Dr. G's that you didn't answer.


----------



## MacDoc

Dr. G was not correct - I see no other guess 
Oh just showed up on refresh - also no.

But it may well be part of the tour


----------



## SINC

Is it the Paveletsky Rail Terminal?


----------



## MacDoc

Circling the wagons but no....that shot was wide....


----------



## Dr.G.

MacDoc said:


> Indeed a close guess Dr. G - there is or was a MacDoc Mac at the Hermitage but this is something unusual even for the madly rushing citizens of Russia


MacDoc, did I put us in the correct city, or just the correct country?


----------



## sharonmac09

Dr.G. said:


> MacDoc, did I put us in the correct city, or just the correct country?


I am also wondering that.


----------



## SINC

The St.Petersburg Vitebsky Railway Station?


----------



## sharonmac09

perhaps the building is in one of the independent nations that broke off from the former Soviet Union?


----------



## MacDoc

Capital to capital an act of friendship.... Sinc is close on the trail...


----------



## sharonmac09

We asked you a direct question-is it in St Petersburg? Are we in the right country?


----------



## MacDoc

I think that's been pretty clear.....  
Read the clues..don;t be blue.


----------



## sharonmac09

Sinc is right it's the former Vitebsky Station now is Tsarskoselskaya Railway Station formerly of St Petersburg


----------



## MacDoc

Nope.....read the clues....capital to capital.........don't be blue..


----------



## Dr.G.

The Helsinki, Finland to St. Petersburg, Russian line.


----------



## MacDoc

Nope - enjoy the views while you noodle the Orange and Blue


----------



## Dr.G.

Kiev, Ukraine?


----------



## MacDoc

ahh....some light dawns on the friendship capital to capital of the Hermitage journey..


----------



## Dr.G.

Moscow and Kiev were to extend the Treaty of Friendship, Cooperation and Partnership between Russia and Ukraine, but that seems on the rocks these days.


----------



## MacDoc

Ah but this, this was then....


----------



## Dr.G.

A unique wide-angle shot, MacDoc.


----------



## MacDoc

No just a stupid a photo program.....Blue and Orange - one capital celebrates the other


----------



## sharonmac09

I think he might be talking about Kazakhstan?


----------



## Dr.G.

I'm lost. The blue represents Russians, and the Orange people of Ukrainian heritage. What are you looking for in your answer?


----------



## Dr.G.

Leningrad?


----------



## Dr.G.

I hope you are correct, Sharon, because I am lost.


----------



## Dr.G.

Russia, Ukraine, Belarus, and Kazakhstan.


----------



## Dr.G.

Russia, Ukraine, Belarus, and Kazakhstan. An Bizzaro-world "E Pluribus Unum"


----------



## sharonmac09

Dr.G. said:


> I hope you are correct, Sharon, because I am lost.


I'm lost also


----------



## MacDoc

Yes - but there is more to the azure than meets the eye... the name of your prize resides in the capital of the other...


----------



## Dr.G.

Lost in translation, so to speak.


----------



## Dr.G.

Moscow to Astana?


----------



## Dr.G.

Moscow to Minsk?


----------



## MacDoc

You are going way confused - all the clues are there - one capital is in the name.

Summarize what you know already.....

Orange and Blue - Orange is obvious why do you stray....

The Hermitage is where ....why do you stray....

Capital to capital an act of friendship......

and of course by now you know WHAT it is - just not the specific ...

the goal is WHAT AM I....

It would rank perhaps in the top 10 in all the world....or higher..


----------



## Dr.G.

Certainly not Times Square in New York City.


----------



## Dr.G.

The azure flag is for the Ukraine and her capital is Kiev.


----------



## Dr.G.

Of course, Kiev should correctly be spelled Kyiv.


----------



## sharonmac09

There is only one capital in Russia which is Moscow. St Petersburg is unofficially referred as the northern capital. Are you pointing to these cities?


----------



## Dr.G.

Sharon, I think you and I have boarded the wrong train going in the wrong direction.


----------



## Dr.G.

All aboard the MacDoc Express. Next stop .......................


----------



## Dr.G.

These are what might be called "MacDoc Mindgames", n'est pas?


----------



## sharonmac09

Yeah Marc, MD just quoted "Hermitage is where....why do you stray". So it must be in St. Petersburg?


----------



## sharonmac09

Dr.G. said:


> These are what might be called "MacDoc Mindgames", n'est pas?


Very aptly expressed, Marc!


----------



## Dr.G.

My wife was going to travel by rail from Helsinki, Finland to St.Petersburg, Russia, but could not get a visa. However, the blue, orange and azure colors point us in another direction.


----------



## MacDoc

you are way derailed


Summarize what you know already.....

Orange and Blue - Orange is obvious why do you stray....

The Hermitage is where? ....why do you stray....

Capital to capital an act of friendship......the name of one is in the city of the other...

and of course by now you know WHAT it is - just not the specific ...

the goal is WHAT AM I....

It would rank perhaps in the top 10 in all the world....or higher.


----------



## Dr.G.

The Crimean Express?


----------



## Dr.G.

I have been on the Orient Express. Could this be it?


----------



## Dr.G.

Does not look like the Bronx IRT or the Queens IND lines.


----------



## Dr.G.

I give up. Have to take my dogs outside. Good luck, Sharon.


----------



## MacDoc

What is the Orange capital.......

Where is the Hermitage.....

I leave you to circle the Blue Line in your quest - I'm going to read.


----------



## sharonmac09

orange capital? are you talking about Holland?


----------



## MacDoc

HOLLAND!!!???.....architect Ivan would be MOST displeased....


----------



## Niteshooter

Subways in Holland? That would be kind of damp wouldn't it.

Probably the subway station under the Kremlin, where else would they have such ornate fixtures....


----------



## Niteshooter

Ok I'll try Kievskaya
Moscow, Russia


----------



## sharonmac09

Amstelhof Hermitage?


----------



## Dr.G.

Volgograd, Russia to Brussels, Belgium.


----------



## Dr.G.

Or, St. Pete to Brussels?


----------



## Dr.G.

Stalingrad?


----------



## sharonmac09

His "orange" clue plus "capital to capital" have led me to this.

View attachment 9406


----------



## Dr.G.

Good speculation, Sharon.


----------



## Niteshooter

sharonmac09 said:


> His "orange" clue plus "capital to capital" have led me to this.
> 
> View attachment 9406


Could they be a 'red' herring?


----------



## Dr.G.

Niteshooter, anything is possible with MacDoc.


----------



## sharonmac09

Niteshooter said:


> Could they be a 'red' herring?


could very well be but those clues could mean anything. Niteshooter, your turn to start shooting bullseyes out of these clues.


----------



## Dr.G.

Dr.G. said:


> Volgograd, Russia to Brussels, Belgium.


Volgagrad, Russia to Kiev/Kyiv, Ukraine.


----------



## sharonmac09

BINGO- finally a clue found in the Weather thread :clap:

View attachment 9407


----------



## Dr.G.

I still say it's the The Crimean Express, unless MacDoc has renamed it the MacDoc Dasher.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good for you, Sharon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Volgagrad, Russia to Brussels, Belgium aboard the MacDoc Express is now leaving the station, with stops in Russia, Belarus, Moldova and Ukraine. All aboard!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Watch, MacDoc booked us on the Trans-Siberian Express as we go from Moscow to Beijing.


----------



## MacDoc

Sorry Sharon but that't not it. Better check the Weather Thread again....

Ah I see where the derail came....my fault .....ignore the Hermitage Museum but the Hermitage Garden will lead you home...


----------



## Dr.G.

Just went to MacDoc's website and found this ..........

" Undisputedly the world’s greatest railway journey, The Trans-Siberian MacDoc Express Golden Eagle train runs from Moscow over the Urals, across the magnificent Russian steppes and alongside the shores of the world’s largest freshwater lake. By the time the train arrives in Vladivostok it will have passed through eight time zones, and traveled over 6,000 miles – one third of the way around the world!"


----------



## Dr.G.

The plot thickens ...............

"There will be some temporary hiccups this week in email and website as we migrate to a new host, in St. Petersburg, Russia. Use macdoc.ca for web and [email protected] for cc email."

MacDoc.com


----------



## sharonmac09

MacDoc said:


> Sorry Sharon but that't not it. Better check the Weather Thread again....
> 
> Ah I see where the derail came....my fault .....ignore the Hermitage Museum but the Hermitage Garden will lead you home...


Forget it MD, I'm out.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Ñàä Ýðìèòàæ". Âñ¸ äëÿ ïðîâåäåíèÿ äîñóãà â Ìîñêâå

Lost in translation.


----------



## Dr.G.

If this garden is the "New Hermitage", in Moscow, the "old Hermitage" would be in St.Petersburg. Where did Sharon go wrong?


----------



## Dr.G.

St.Petersburg/Volgagrad, Russia to Moscow, Russia to Kiev/Kyiv, Ukraine. Now what??????


----------



## Dr.G.

Well, I have booked a Pullman Sleeping Car on the MacDoc Express and shall be calling it a night. Wake me whenever we get to the correct WAI answer. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## MacDoc

Kievskaya Metro Station Moscow on the Blue LIne built as a tribute to the close ties with Ukraine



















detail of the mosaics










There is a panorama view here

Moscow - The Metro Paveletskaya-Kievskaya-Mayakovskaya - QTVR pictures from panoramas.dk


----------



## KC4

MacDoc - Did anyone get it or did you just give it -- I will await your advice re point awards.


----------



## Niteshooter

Post #6520, Ok I'll try Kievskaya
Moscow, Russia


----------



## sharonmac09

Niteshooter said:


> Post #6520, Ok I'll try Kievskaya
> Moscow, Russia


Yes you did... that's why we were so lost.. we ran out of places


----------



## KC4

Niteshooter said:


> Post #6520, Ok I'll try Kievskaya
> Moscow, Russia


OHHH Noooo - Maybe MacDoc missed that post! 

MACDOC?!....better 'splain yerseff!


----------



## MacDoc

I missed it - that's when I posted up the exterior view just when I was leaving and by the time I came back it was a few pages on and I was too lazy to look back...mea culpa. NiteShooter nailed it.


----------



## Niteshooter

sharonmac09 said:


> Yes you did... that's why we were so lost.. we ran out of places


Ah that would do it.


----------



## Niteshooter

Ok here's one.


----------



## MacDoc

Something of fabric?


----------



## Niteshooter

MacDoc said:


> Something of fabric?


Yes!


----------



## MacDoc

Something living then?


----------



## Niteshooter

MacDoc said:


> Something living then?


No!


----------



## MacDoc

Oh sorry I thought you said no to fabirc....watching too much tennis history.

A kimomo?


----------



## Niteshooter

MacDoc said:


> Oh sorry I thought you said no to fabirc....watching too much tennis history.
> 
> A kimomo?


No not a kimono and not the nationality specific.


----------



## MacDoc

Silk tho?


----------



## Niteshooter

MacDoc said:


> Silk tho?


Does look like it but no this particular item is not.


----------



## MacDoc

Fabric imitating somethiing alive ie artificial flower?


----------



## Niteshooter

MacDoc said:


> Fabric imitating somethiing alive ie artificial flower?


Nope nothing artistic about this device...


----------



## MacDoc

Straight jacket


----------



## KC4

Looks like Satin to me!

(From SNL) Satin, MAYBE!?


----------



## Niteshooter

MacDoc said:


> Straight jacket


Nothing straight about this item...


----------



## Niteshooter

KC4 said:


> Looks like Satin to me!
> 
> (From SNL) Satin, MAYBE!?


It could be made of satin however the material it is made of isn't mutually exclusive to it's 'form and function'.


----------



## KC4

A Wedding Dress?


----------



## Niteshooter

Here's a bit more....


----------



## Niteshooter

KC4 said:


> A Wedding Dress?


Though it may have a practical use in this situation it is not.


----------



## MacDoc

A hat?


----------



## Niteshooter

MacDoc said:


> A hat?


I would not want this on my head.


----------



## MacDoc

Is it supposed to be worn?


----------



## Niteshooter

MacDoc said:


> Is it supposed to be worn?


Yes!


----------



## KC4

Pillowcase/sheets?  :lmaoabout the direction that it is supposed to be worn)


----------



## MacDoc

Outdoor gear of some sort? a poncho?


----------



## Niteshooter

KC4 said:


> Pillowcase/sheets?  :lmaoabout the direction that it is supposed to be worn)


Nope, not pillowcases or sheets... this item is used by both sexes however....


----------



## Niteshooter

MacDoc said:


> Outdoor gear of some sort? a poncho?


No, your heading in the wrong direction....


----------



## KC4

A Sarong?


----------



## MacDoc

any elastic involved


----------



## Niteshooter

KC4 said:


> A Sarong?


Sorry that's sa wrong guess.


----------



## KC4

Underwear? lmao:Re; the "I wouldn't want it on my head" comment)


----------



## Niteshooter

MacDoc said:


> any elastic involved


Yes, elastic is an important component of this item and aids in it's purpose.


----------



## sharonmac09

KC4 said:


> Underwear? lmao:Re; the "I wouldn't want it on my head" comment)


Last time I looked the men's undies still have the openings so therefore the undies are not unisex.... :lmao::lmao:


----------



## Niteshooter

and a bit more....


----------



## Niteshooter

KC4 said:


> Underwear? lmao:Re; the "I wouldn't want it on my head" comment)


Ah you are so close, yes they are a form of underwear but what exactly....


----------



## sharonmac09

elastic huh?

how about a man's size corset?


----------



## Niteshooter

sharonmac09 said:


> Last time I looked the men's undies still have the openings so therefore the undies are not unisex.... :lmao::lmao:


In this particular application openings would be a design flaw....


----------



## sharonmac09

a jock strap?


----------



## Niteshooter

sharonmac09 said:


> elastic huh?
> 
> how about a man's size corset?


You are aiming to high with this guess....


----------



## Niteshooter

sharonmac09 said:


> a jock strap?


Also used by women and sold as such so no Jock or Jill.


----------



## KC4

My gut instinct says its one of those ice pack containers. You wouldn't want it on your head because it would mean you had a reason to need it on your head....


----------



## Niteshooter

KC4 said:


> My gut instinct says its one of those ice pack containers. You wouldn't want it on your head because it would mean you had a reason to need it on your head....


Underniably wrong.  But looking at the photo (which may be orientated incorrectly) I can see why you would guess that.....


----------



## sharonmac09

KC4 said:


> My gut instinct says its one of those ice pack containers. You wouldn't want it on your head because it would mean you had a reason to need it on your head....


But the ice pack containers would freeze the family jewels because Niteshooter said I'm aiming too high with the corset guess.


----------



## KC4

Slippers?


----------



## MacDoc

One of those heat retainers to lose water weight - 

or wrestling /boxing shorts?


----------



## KC4

A Diaper?


----------



## MacDoc

Thinking something for protection in sports. Hockey underwear or some such.


----------



## Niteshooter

KC4 said:


> Slippers?


That was low....too low. You were underniably on the right track earlier.


----------



## Niteshooter

KC4 said:


> A Diaper?


No but you are in the right 'area'.


----------



## Niteshooter

sharonmac09 said:


> But the ice pack containers would freeze the family jewels because Niteshooter said I'm aiming too high with the corset guess.


You correctly surmise that ice is not a factor.


----------



## MacDoc

A pad holder for incontinence?


----------



## Niteshooter

MacDoc said:


> Thinking something for protection in sports. Hockey underwear or some such.


Protection is certainly a factor but not nessessarily for the person wearing this item.


----------



## MacDoc

Secret weapon compartment for super heroes...


----------



## Niteshooter

You are so close, here is a full view.










But what is my purpose....


----------



## Niteshooter

MacDoc said:


> Secret weapon compartment for super heroes...


Ewwwww


----------



## MacDoc

Slim line colostomy bag 
New version of PortaPotty......


----------



## Niteshooter

MacDoc said:


> Slim line colostomy bag
> New version of PortaPotty......


Ew that stunk, wrong too.


----------



## MacDoc

Customs resistant safe?

Odour eater at source??


----------



## Niteshooter

MacDoc said:


> Customs resistant safe?
> 
> Odour eater at source??


Ding ding ding! I think we can give it to you. 

They are...... flatulence trapping underware!


----------



## Niteshooter

Judges, split points?

KC got the garment and MacDoc got the purpose...

K


----------



## sharonmac09

Niteshooter said:


> Ding ding ding! I think we can give it to you.
> 
> They are...... flatulence trapping underware!


are you serious... that is really a smelly bomb trapping undies?


----------



## MacDoc




----------



## SINC

The toe of a furry slipper?

The ear of a stuffed animal?


----------



## sharonmac09

Rocky Mountain Goat?


----------



## MacDoc

Nope -  to both


----------



## SINC

Is it a plant of some sort?


----------



## sharonmac09

Sinc, I don't know if he answered yours only or for both of us.


----------



## MacDoc

No plant - not a goat.....


----------



## MacDoc

Nap time ....one more clue


----------



## SINC

A cat?


----------



## MacDoc

Nope


----------



## sharonmac09

Japanese macaque also known as snow monkeys?


----------



## MacDoc

Not a bad guess and in the zone.


----------



## SINC

Rhesus monkey?


----------



## sharonmac09

Today's primates and monkeys do not have white sclera.


----------



## MacDoc

An interesting guess but not unique enough.


----------



## sharonmac09

an abominable snowman? fictional of course.


----------



## MacDoc

cept this famous one is not at all fictional.


----------



## kps

albino mountain gorilla...


----------



## MacDoc

THE albino mountain gorilla Snowflake



















gorgeous and quite a life
Snowflake: The White Gorilla ~ Snowflake’s Legacy | Nature












> Four of Snowflake’s children are still alive, Mate says. Three females, Kena, Machinda, and Virunga, live at the Barcelona Zoo. One male, Bindung, resides at the Fukuoka Zoological Garden in Japan. Nine grandchildren also survive, five of whom are still at the Barcelona Zoo. “Snowflake’s last grandchildren were born in August 2004,” says Mate. “Two are twins, male and female. This is a remarkable event, since the birth of twins is quite unusual in gorillas.”


but it DID look like a fuzzy slipper toe ..


----------



## MacAndy

OK, can I try one?

Here goes... so much for asking permission! ;-)

If you were in one of these you could not seeing where you were going...


----------



## KC4

No permission required MacAndy - If the winner of the last round doesn't post a picture puzzle then it's open to anyone to submit one for the guessing....


Is it a mask?


----------



## SINC

A brewery vat?


----------



## MacAndy

nope and nope, will give another clue after a few more guesses...


----------



## sharonmac09

Is it large enough to admit a man?


----------



## sharonmac09

an artificial cave?


----------



## MacAndy

large enough for man, yes, artificial no...

another clue - kill or be killed


----------



## sharonmac09

an armour suit?


----------



## MacAndy

And another picture...


----------



## MacAndy

armour... sort of

suit... nope


----------



## SINC

A warrior's shield?


----------



## MacAndy

not a shield but it *is* protection...

next image after next guess...


----------



## sharonmac09

a bunker of some sort?


----------



## Dr.G.

A old style diving bell?


----------



## Dr.G.

Or a diving helmet?


----------



## MacAndy

absolutely no water contact at all, otherwise you certainly would not want to be inside this puppy...

perhaps with this image you will start to see where you're going, er, came from...


----------



## SINC

A time machine?


----------



## Dr.G.

something to do with a hot-air balloon?


----------



## SINC

Is this device from a fictional movie?


----------



## sharonmac09

is it a bunker of some sort?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Is this device from a fictional movie?


Good speculation, Sinc. It looks like something out of an old Flash Gordon movie.


----------



## MacAndy

OK...

not a time machine though it *is* from back in time ;-)

nothing to do with a hot air balloon but something to do with aviation

not fictional, very real, and very, very large

not a bunker

new pic added...


----------



## sharonmac09

Jules Verne-like contraption?


----------



## Dr.G.

Tested pilots for high altitude pressures?


----------



## Dr.G.

Or one of those devices that swung around to let pilots experience g-forces greater than one.


----------



## sharonmac09

is it involved in war?


----------



## SINC

Gunner's cockpit/turret in an airplane?


----------



## sharonmac09

a centrifugal device?


----------



## Dr.G.

I think you have it, Sinc. Could be like a B-25 with the two holes for mounted machine guns.


----------



## sharonmac09

could this be mounted on a ship used for gunning down planes?


----------



## MacAndy

The gunner guesses are closest but the model of plane is not close enough... look again...


----------



## SINC

A WWII bi-plane?


----------



## MacAndy

single wing, very large


----------



## SINC

A b-17?


----------



## Dr.G.

B-52?


----------



## Dr.G.

There were B-17 Flying Fortress planes as Sinc mentioned, B-24 Liberators, and B-25 Mitchells, but I was wrong about the B-25s.


----------



## MacAndy

B-17 Flying Fortress - tail gunner to be precise.


----------



## Dr.G.

The B-29 Superfortress flew in the Korean war.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good one, Sinc. I would hate to have been trapped in one of those tail-bays watching an enemy plane coming right at me.


----------



## MacAndy

Saw the Lancaster from the Hamilton Air Show fly past last weekend. You hear something in the sky that just does not sound like a Cessna, and sure enough, it ain't! Lancs were very ugly and very beautiful at the same time. My grandad served as ground crew on them.

OK, who's next? SINC?


----------



## SINC

OK, here we go:


----------



## sharonmac09

looks like miniature solar panels attached to artificial tree branches?


----------



## MacAndy

it's the new Apple™ USB RamTree® adapter?! ;-)


----------



## SINC

sharonmac09 said:


> looks like miniature solar panels attached to artificial tree branches?


That's part of it, yes.


----------



## SINC

MacAndy said:


> it's the new Apple™ USB RamTree® adapter?! ;-)


Sorry, but that's not it.


----------



## MacAndy

Solar-heated turtle tank, or other reptilian?


----------



## SINC

Just kiddin', like the guy did where I found this image. short game indeed.


----------



## MacAndy

so I was kinda right along with SharonMac09... just not an Apple product ;-)


----------



## sharonmac09

MacAndy said:


> so I was kinda right along with SharonMac09... just not an Apple product ;-)


And also its very seldom that anybody solves Sinc's submissions so quickly.


----------



## SINC

Just trying to have a lighter moment is all.


----------



## SINC

Now, here's the real item:


----------



## sharonmac09

a diver down buoy?


----------



## SINC

sharonmac09 said:


> a diver down buoy?


Buoy is that guess ever far off the mark, unlike this item which scores direct hits.


----------



## MacAndy

electric curling stone iron [ok, I'm real confussed]


----------



## sharonmac09

I'm thinking that it is a lightning rod in the unconventional sense that it draws peoples' attention. 

Is it a distress signal of some sort?


----------



## SINC

MacAndy said:


> electric curling stone iron [ok, I'm real confussed]


Me too, by all of those answers.


----------



## SINC

sharonmac09 said:


> I'm thinking that it is a lightning rod in the unconventional sense that it draws peoples' attention.
> 
> Is it a distress signal of some sort?


Partially right in that it does get your attention, but not a lightening rod, no.


----------



## sharonmac09

So its not a distress signal? You don't need rescuing?


----------



## SINC

Gotta step out to pick up a part at the RV dealer. Back in an hour or so.


----------



## sharonmac09

I don't know........ is it a reservoir for energy gathered?

mmmmm..... how about a rechargeable portable outlet for radios and the like?


----------



## SINC

sharonmac09 said:


> I don't know........ is it a reservoir for energy gathered?
> 
> mmmmm..... how about a rechargeable portable outlet for radios and the like?


Your first guess might be a lot closer than you think, but it does not recharge anything, no.


----------



## SINC

sharonmac09 said:


> So its not a distress signal? You don't need rescuing?


I always need rescuing, but this won't help one little bit.


----------



## MacAndy

sheesh, skimp on the sample pics and clues why don't ya?! ;-)


----------



## SINC

MacAndy said:


> sheesh, skimp on the sample pics and clues why don't ya?! ;-)


Sure, can do, here's more . . .


----------



## MacAndy

hahahahah... the xtreme lightning shock game - sado-masocists convention delight! ;-)


----------



## sharonmac09

MacAndy said:


> hahahahah... the xtreme lightning shock game - sado-masocists convention delight! ;-)


:lmao::lmao: good one MacAndy
Ya got it.


Lightning Reaction EXTREME - Fantastic Brand New Electric Shock Game


----------



## SINC

MacAndy said:


> hahahahah... the xtreme lightning shock game - sado-masocists convention delight! ;-)


YEP! See, you can't accuse me of giving some easy ones, now can you?


----------



## MacAndy

OK, here she goes with another one...


----------



## sharonmac09

a hair brush?


----------



## MacAndy

nope, not even close... ;-)


----------



## SINC

A fabric of some kind?


----------



## MacAndy

not fabric, but can be worn...

another pic after the next round of guesses...


----------



## MacAndy

not fabric but can be worn...

will post another pic after the next round of guesses


----------



## MacAndy

is ehmac experiencing problems? my post isn't showing up!

third time...

not fabric, but can be worn

hope this sticks!


----------



## MacAndy

is ehmac experiencing problems? my post isn't showing up!

fifth time...

not fabric, but can be worn

hope this sticks!


----------



## KC4

Glass art?


----------



## KC4

Yes - Inetersting _ I think EhMac.ca IS having some sort of technical difficulty...If I look below (this Submit reply window) prior to clicking Submit, I can see poor MacAndy's multiple attempts to answer....but they don't show up once I get back to the thread...


----------



## KC4

Yes - Interesting _ I think EhMac.ca IS having some sort of technical difficulty...If I look below (this Submit reply window) prior to clicking Submit, I can see poor MacAndy's multiple attempts to answer....but they don't show up once I get back to the thread...


----------



## MacAndy

not sure what's going on but any time I try to reply I just get the spinning beachball of death, only on ehmac, nothing else!

not fabric, but can be worn...

I hope this gets through!!


----------



## MacAndy

KC4 - not glass art, but conceptual in nature.


----------



## KC4

Is it a cleaning device?


----------



## SINC

Is it some type of symbol of office?


----------



## sharonmac09

Is it a primping device to be used in front of a mirror?


----------



## chimo

Some kind of hair curler/wrap?


----------



## SINC

Is it embroidery of some kind?


----------



## MacAndy

thought I'd check in before bed to check in on progress...

hmmm... nope, nope, nope, nope and..... wait for it....

nope

nowhere close

here's another clue [since the images are at work]

this will give you the power you need to stay in touch

next image in the morning

g'nite all


----------



## KC4

Is it some sort of solar panels or material?


----------



## MacDoc

Tired of scrolling....

It looks electronic....outer edge Bluetooth headset maybe.


----------



## The G3 Man

A tooth brush?


----------



## KC4

Two caterpillars on a ruler?


----------



## MacAndy

MacDoc is sniffing the right direction, it isn't live, but brings things to life!

next pic...


----------



## Dr.G.

Looks like something a Massage Therapist might use. I could use one for my foot if that is what it is.


----------



## MacDoc

Air battery?


----------



## KC4

Bristle Jets for a printer?


----------



## KC4

Sensory Bristles? (i.e. a pipeline cleaner?)


----------



## MacAndy

Keep in mind, this is a concept drawing, think electronics...


----------



## KC4

Static Electricity capturing device?


----------



## KC4

Some kind of batteries?


----------



## SINC

Static Electricity removal device?


----------



## KC4

SINC said:


> Static Electricity removal device?


:lmao: You just had to take the opposite tack didn't you!


----------



## KC4

Bristle Bots


----------



## Dr.G.

Still looks like a great foot massage device.


----------



## MacAndy

Bristle bots is closest!! KC4 wins!!

It is a device for capturing the body's movements and turning it into power to generate your hand-held devices...

Gestures And Blood Flow Enough To Charge IPod, IPhone - Gizmo Watch


----------



## KC4

Cool!
WQoot!

Score update and new pic coming right up!


----------



## KC4

Time for a Score update/correction:
(Thanks for keeping me on track players!)
Eggman .......1
SINC ............14.5
winwintoo.....7 
Ottawaman....16
Dr. G ............44.75
The Doug ....2
Screature .....21
Trevor ..........12.5
Bryanc ..........6
KC4 ..............24
jawknee ........1
smoothfonzo 4
The G3 man.. 1
Chris .............5
Danalicious... 1
ciaochiao ......10.25
Xiolo..............4.5
chimo.............13.5
DR Hannon.....2
chef-ryan........1
FeXL................5.5
Sonal..............4
hdh607 .........1
hhk.................1
Macfury...........9.5
Dreambird.......1
rondini.............1
Niteshooter.....3.5
Sharonmac......15
MacDoc.............10
darkscot............1
MannyP.............1
MacAndy...........2

...and NEW to the scoreboard.....
kps....................1!

..and the rest of you......don't get all BRISTLY about it! 
__________________


----------



## KC4

Whatami?


----------



## MacAndy

close-up of insect wing?


----------



## sharonmac09

one of those wrinkly hairless cats?


----------



## sharonmac09

*or is it*

one of those wrinkly hairless dogs?


----------



## KC4

MacAndy said:


> close-up of insect wing?


No, your guess just BUGS me! 


sharonmac09 said:


> one of those wrinkly hairless cats?


No, your guess is not FELINE well either.


sharonmac09 said:


> one of those wrinkly hairless dogs?


You are barking up the wrong tree again!


----------



## FeXL

Looks like feathers. Bird of some kind?


----------



## KC4

FeXL said:


> Looks like feathers. Bird of some kind?


Yup! Now you are flying in the right direction!


----------



## MacAndy

naked barn owl [just had to get the naked in there!]


----------



## FeXL

'Kay, speaking of flying, does it actually fly or is it earthbound?


----------



## sharonmac09

an ugly turkey or buzzard?


----------



## sharonmac09

a helpless baby bird?


----------



## KC4

MacAndy said:


> naked barn owl [just had to get the naked in there!]


:lmao:Well, this specimen IS partially naked, part by nature and part by an OCD. But not an OWL.


FeXL said:


> 'Kay, speaking of flying, does it actually fly or is it earthbound?


Flies very well, in nature. This one's feathers are clipped.


----------



## KC4

sharonmac09 said:


> an ugly turkey or buzzard?


Not ugly - no buzzards looming and not a turkey - cooked or otherwise.


sharonmac09 said:


> a helpless baby bird?


Not a baby - and definitely not helpless.


----------



## FeXL

Parrot?


----------



## KC4

FeXL said:


> Parrot?


Yes, that's good for half a point - 
The remainder goes to whomever can guess the specific type.


----------



## FeXL

African grey?


----------



## KC4

FeXL said:


> African grey?


Nope - This bird is not quite as smart as an African Grey...but much more colorful...


----------



## FeXL

Macaw?


----------



## FeXL

Where is it native to?


----------



## KC4

FeXL said:


> Macaw?


BINGO! Right on the BEAK!:clap:
This is SweetPea - The Blue and Gold Macaw that serves as the mascot for the Sunnyside Greenhouse here in Calgary. He doesn't look too sweet at this moment because some moron seconds before the photo tried to reach out and touch him (despite about half a dozen signs around asking people NOT TO) The moron is lucky that he still has all of his fingers intact. These big Macaw's beaks can easily crack a Brazil nut and wouldn't have much difficulty severing human digits.


----------



## FeXL

We photographed a Blue & Gold macaw for an ad last year. He had quite the personality but didn't like the flash going off in his face. We ended up going all natural light with a reflector and he wasn't too pleased with the reflector, either.

Loved cheddar cheese, as I recall.

OK, here's one. Sorry about the size, the crop is part of a much larger image.


----------



## SINC

Bhuda's belly button?


----------



## FeXL

Ya know, I looked at it after I posted and thought, a belly button is going to be the first guess. 

No, not even close.


----------



## MacAndy

gourd?


----------



## FeXL

Not a gourd, but very quickly moving in the right direction.


----------



## MacAndy

melon of some sort?


----------



## SINC

Stem end of a cantaloupe or pumpkin?


----------



## FeXL

MacAndy said:


> melon of some sort?


Nope, but 'tis a fruitful answer.



SINC said:


> Stem end of a cantaloupe or pumpkin?


Wrong end, wrong fruit. Think smaller.


----------



## MacAndy

top of a lemon to ya!


----------



## KC4

I bet it is the butt of an apple pear (or Chinese apple)


----------



## FeXL

MacAndy said:


> top of a lemon to ya!


When the world hands you a lemon, make lemon-aid. Sorry, no.


----------



## FeXL

KC4 said:


> I bet it is the butt of an apple pear (or Chinese apple)


What would you be willing to bet? beejacon


----------



## KC4

Duplicate post removed


----------



## KC4

FeXL said:


> What would you be willing to bet? beejacon


I'll bet you a point!


----------



## KC4

Hmmm..ehMac's behaving badly again!:yikes:


----------



## FeXL

KC4 said:


> I'll bet you a point!


Then you would lose your "butt"...

Time to get out of the kitchen.


----------



## FeXL

Forward & more:


----------



## KC4

BUTT BUTT BUTT! 
:lmao:
Is it a FRUIT?


----------



## KC4

Arrghhh - EhMac won't post to the thread anymore (again) ..and I can't see the expanded view in the reply screen...just that you have provided one...


----------



## FeXL

Forward & more: (see if this works a second time...)


----------



## FeXL

KC4 said:


> Hmmm..ehMac's behaving badly again!:yikes:


Yes, it is. Tried posting twice since my last one, doesn't show up. Wonder if this one will...


----------



## KC4

I just reported the misbehavior to the Mayor and noted that it was doing this yesterday - and about the same time of day too.


----------



## MacDoc

Lichee?


----------



## chimo

Since lichee was just taken, how about ground cherry.


----------



## FeXL

Fruit, yes.

Lichee or ground cherry, no.


----------



## MacDoc

Passion fruit?


----------



## FeXL

Much smaller.


----------



## KC4

Rainier Cherry?


----------



## MacDoc

Currant?


----------



## Dr.G.

White cranberry.


----------



## MacDoc

Gooseberry?


----------



## FeXL

KC4 said:


> Rainier Cherry?





MacDoc said:


> Currant?





Dr.G. said:


> White cranberry.





MacDoc said:


> Gooseberry?


Ah, we're down to the correct size. No, no, no & nope.

Now, head for the hills...


----------



## KC4

Snowberry?


----------



## FeXL

It's a bingo!


----------



## KC4

Dogwood berries?


----------



## KC4

FeXL said:


> It's a bingo!


Woot! Edible, but barely.


----------



## FeXL

KC4 said:


> Woot! Edible, but barely.


Yeah, we were always told as a survival food only and then in small quantities. Toxins present that can make you sick if you eat enough of them, I understand.


----------



## KC4

Whatami?


----------



## sharonmac09

is it a flowering plant?


----------



## sharonmac09

underwater plant?


----------



## MacDoc

Looks like a coral of some sort.


----------



## FeXL

Sea anemone?


----------



## KC4

sharonmac09 said:


> is it a flowering plant?


Yes - but what kind?


sharonmac09 said:


> underwater plant?


Not unless you leave the sprinkler on all night.


MacDoc said:


> Looks like a coral of some sort.


It's not!


FeXL said:


> Sea anemone?


Oh say can YOU SEAAAAAAA....(that your guess is wrong)
(But I don't want to make any anemones, so I'll be nice about it)


----------



## MacDoc

Dandelion


----------



## KC4

MacDoc said:


> Dandelion


Nope, while the seeds of this plant are interesting - they cannot fly.


----------



## Dr.G.

Looks like something we have in our garden. My wife calls it a "corn flower", with big yellow pom-poms on top. Not sure of the real name. I shall look to see if I have a picture of the whole plant from our garden. It blooms here in August.


----------



## Dr.G.

My wife says that the flower I just mentioned is called a Yellow Centaurea. However, I now don't think that this is the flower in the WAI picture.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4, my wife asked if that is a small pic of a Kerria shrub?


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Looks like something we have in our garden. My wife calls it a "corn flower", with big yellow pom-poms on top. Not sure of the real name. I shall look to see if I have a picture of the whole plant from our garden. It blooms here in August.


Nope - no cheerleading with these Pom Poms. 


Dr.G. said:


> My wife says that the flower I just mentioned is called a Yellow Centaurea. However, I now don't think that this is the flower in the WAI picture.


Sounds Cool _ i'll have to look that one up - but this is not it.


Dr.G. said:


> KC4, my wife asked if that is a small pic of a Kerria shrub?


Nope - You're just beating around the bushes with that idea.


----------



## SINC

Is it a Chrysanthemum?


----------



## KC4

SINC said:


> Is it a Chrysanthemum?


Nope, but mum's the word on it's true identity.
(BTW - It's NOT some exotic thing - most of us probably have it in our gardens, or neighbor's garden)


----------



## Dr.G.

Is it some form of thistle? They are called cowthistles or sowthistles here in NL, and latch on to animals as they walk past.


----------



## MacAndy

if it's in my garden it's a weed! ;-)

oh Holly will surely kill me for that one!


----------



## Dr.G.

Andy, my wife considers grass a weed when it is in her annual flower bed.


----------



## sharonmac09

is it a perennial flower?


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Is it some form of thistle? They are called cowthistles or sowthistles here in NL, and latch on to animals as they walk past.


No - a very prickly answer 


MacAndy said:


> if it's in my garden it's a weed! ;-)
> 
> oh Holly will surely kill me for that one!


It's not a weed - and maybe she won't KILL you but severely wound you...


Dr.G. said:


> Andy, my wife considers grass a weed when it is in her annual flower bed.


My husband considers ANYTHING a weed when it's not growing in the right location. 


sharonmac09 said:


> is it a perennial flower?


Yes!


----------



## Dr.G.

Might it be part of the sunflower family -- with seed spread by birds and animals?


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Might it be part of the sunflower family -- with seed spread by birds and animals?


While this plant LOVES:love2:full sun, it is not part of the Sunflower family.


----------



## Sonal

Poppy.


----------



## KC4

Sonal said:


> Poppy.


Sonal - You are too smart! I was hoping to deek SOMEBODY out into thinking it was a cactus....but you recognized it! Kudos!


----------



## Dr.G.

Kudos, Sonal. You know your flowers.


----------



## MacDoc

Devious - flower within a flower....:clap:


----------



## KC4

Thank you!beejacon


----------



## Sonal

I know a stamen when I see one.... I was just trying to think, "What flower has a weird middle?"

Give me a sec on a pic. I had a good one a while back. Let me see if I can find it.


----------



## MacDoc




----------



## MacAndy

twiddling thumbs!!! what do I win?

oh, I see... you're waiting anxiously...


----------



## Sonal

Sorry for the delay.


----------



## Dr.G.

Japanese toaster?


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal, if this is what it is I should not take the point since I posted this pic a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## Dr.G.

Here is the pic I posted.


----------



## sharonmac09

That's right Sonal. Dr. G duped me on that one.


----------



## Sonal

Whoops, I missed that one. But it's a good one, Marc.

Okay, let someone else have a try.


----------



## MacAndy

The first image has been presented for your guessing pleasure...


----------



## Dr.G.

MacAndy, it's another toaster. Of course, today is International Toaster Day, in honor of Josiah Toastmaster, the inventor of the modern toaster.


----------



## MacAndy

Not a chance Dr. G!!! No burning involved here, the worst you could do with this is give yourself a rash! ;-)


----------



## Dr.G.

Good pic then, MacAndy.


----------



## sharonmac09

looks like a military tank?


----------



## MacAndy

wrong track... heheheheh

smaller than a breadbox

no, not a model tank neither!


----------



## sharonmac09

Being purposely deceiving here Andy? 

How about your clunky dinky little toy car?


----------



## MacAndy

no track, no wheels, just a common ordinary every-day item, only the Japanese made it funky and clunky...


----------



## Dr.G.

It's one of those Japanese "funky and clunky" toaster ovens .............


----------



## MacAndy

Your fixation with toast leads me to believe you're about to have a seizure Dr. G.

A seizure when you don't win this one! ;-)

Sorry, can't post any more pics until I have at least three guesses at it...


----------



## sharonmac09

Ok so you need another guess?

Is it made of steel?


----------



## sharonmac09

Is there a screen on it?


----------



## sharonmac09

Is it robotic?


----------



## Dr.G.

Is electricity involved?


----------



## Dr.G.

Is water involved?


----------



## Dr.G.

Is motion an integral aspect of this item?


----------



## MacAndy

thar we go... a little effort and thee shall be rewarded...

screen - yes
robotic - no
electricity - it *is* electrical though not plugged in

more later tonight after drive home, dinner, car dealership, daughter's soccer, a nap or two in between... probably 9ish


----------



## MacAndy

further to Dr. G furtherances...

no water, no motion [unless you're jumping about madly]

tara for now!


----------



## chimo

A Watch.


----------



## chimo

Perhaps a watch with other features such as a GPS, TV, MP3 player, Computer or Remote Control.


----------



## MacDoc

Movado Museum - think I have one lurking in my closet.

This one


----------



## KC4

TV-wrist watch?


----------



## sharonmac09

oh yeah I think I see a watch.

a computer watch?

scratch that chimo already covered computer.

a heart rate/exercise monitor watch?


----------



## MacDoc

Maybe wrist TV


----------



## sharonmac09

A husband monitoring watch?


----------



## sharonmac09

an electronic monitoring bracelet?


----------



## MacAndy

Sorry could not get back on last night due to work, life in general and the deep desire to get some sleep last night.

The answer is...

butt ugly Japanese watch - but just a plain watch, no TV, no 'husband monitoring' as funny as that may sound ;-)

so many people get points! woot woot and hurrah!


----------



## KC4

chimo said:


> A Watch.


Chimo got it FIRST - he wins the round! (and dibbs on the next picture to post if he wants)


----------



## chimo

Here's a new pic! What/where am I?


----------



## SINC

I know! It's a door!


----------



## chimo

SINC said:


> I know! It's a door!


You missed the wall part, so 1/25th of a point for that. 

Now where's the door/wall and what's the building?


----------



## Dr.G.

It is in Venice or Florence?


----------



## chimo

Dr.G. said:


> It is in Venice or Florence?


You have gone much too far with that answer.


----------



## Dr.G.

Is London closer?


----------



## Dr.G.

Might it be in Ottawa?


----------



## Dr.G.

Somewhere in the Parliament complex?


----------



## sharonmac09

Rue Saint Paul in Old Montreal?


----------



## Ena

Door of the Schlosskirche (castle church) in Wittenberg to which Martin Luther is said to have nailed his 95 Theses on the 31st of October, 1517, sparking the Reformation?


----------



## chimo

Dr.G. said:


> Is London closer?


Try going south instead of east.


----------



## chimo

Sorry, I had to step out for a bit. 

Here's another pic. Hint: I was there last week - temp was around 33C during the day.


----------



## SINC

It's the door of the Alamo in San Antonio, Texas.


----------



## chimo

SINC said:


> It's the door of the Alamo in San Antonio, Texas.


Bingo - well done! You now get the other 24/25 of the point!


----------



## Dr.G.

Good one, Sinc. Remember the Alamo!!!!


----------



## SINC

OK folks, here is a new item up for dibs. Please be patient as I am travelling today and will be away from the computer for a couple hours at a time, but I will check in every chance I get.

Happy guessing:


----------



## Dr.G.

At first glance, it looks like a toilet bowl ...................


----------



## Dr.G.

At second glance, a mobile washing machine .................


----------



## Dr.G.

At third glance it looks like an ice or ice cream maker ..................

I am out of glances.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> At first glance, it looks like a toilet bowl ...................


It certainly does and I predicted that would be the very first guess. Well done, but alas that guess has to be flushed.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> At second glance, a mobile washing machine .................


You'll find no dirty clothes in this item.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> At third glance it looks like an ice or ice cream maker ..................
> 
> I am out of glances.


That guess is very cold indeed. Here is the item brought forward:


----------



## sharonmac09

Is food involved?


----------



## chimo

Perhaps a sausage maker?


----------



## SINC

sharonmac09 said:


> Is food involved?


Short answer is yes, but not in the way you might think.


----------



## SINC

chimo said:


> Perhaps a sausage maker?


I could make a long, filling post, but no, not a sausage maker.


----------



## KC4

Food processor?


----------



## KC4

SINC said:


> I could make a long, filling post, but no, not a sausage maker.


I never sausage a thing!


----------



## chewy

coffee maker?


----------



## sharonmac09

KC4 said:


> I never sausage a thing!


You are very imaginative when it comes to word play. :lmao:

Ok, is candy involved?


----------



## sharonmac09

how about a licorice maker?


----------



## KC4

Margarita/Benini/ Cold drink mixer or dispenser?


----------



## SINC

KC4 said:


> Food processor?


Not in the traditional sense, no.

Item carried forward:


----------



## SINC

KC4 said:


> I never sausage a thing!


:clap: Best line today so far!


----------



## SINC

chewy said:


> coffee maker?


*cough* nope.


----------



## SINC

sharonmac09 said:


> You are very imaginative when it comes to word play. :lmao:
> 
> Ok, is candy involved?


Candy's dandy, but not in this case.


----------



## SINC

sharonmac09 said:


> how about a licorice maker?


Does one exist? News to me.


----------



## SINC

KC4 said:


> Margarita/Benini/ Cold drink mixer or dispenser?


You're over the limit with those guesses.

Carry forward with a bit more revealed:


----------



## Dr.G.

A cheese grater?


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> A cheese grater?


That guess is really grating on me. No cheesy guesses please.

Off the the grocery store, back in an hour.


----------



## KC4

Ghhhaaarrlic Press?


----------



## KC4

Spice Mill/Nut grinder?


----------



## SINC

KC4 said:


> Ghhhaaarrlic Press?


Oh sooo, very close.


----------



## SINC

KC4 said:


> Spice Mill/Nut grinder?


Not much spice in that answer. Matter of fact I'm not nuts about it either.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Oh sooo, very close.


Actually, it does look like a garlic press. Good guess, Kim.


----------



## SINC

KC4 said:


> Ghhhaaarrlic Press?


Give the lady a half point for the "Ghhhaaarrlic". But a garlic what? Hint: Its NOT a press.

Here's a bigger view:


----------



## Dr.G.

I have never heard of a garlic grater, but could it be one that separates the skin from the garlic juice/pulp? A garlic juicer?


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> I have never heard of a garlic grater, but could it be one that separates the skin from the garlic juice/pulp? A garlic juicer?


A juicy guess indeed, but alas a bit sticky. Sharpen up your answer and you will be closer.


----------



## sharonmac09

that leaves an garlic oiler of some sort?


----------



## sharonmac09

oh "sharpen it"

garlic slicer?


----------



## Dr.G.

sharonmac09 said:


> oh "sharpen it"
> 
> garlic slicer?


That makes sense, Sharon.


----------



## SINC

sharonmac09 said:


> oh "sharpen it"
> 
> garlic slicer?


Close enough, it's a garlic shaver! You get the other half point. Now, I'm off to the lake. Later . . .


----------



## KC4

ooooo oooooo...I NEED one of those (Now that I know it exists!)


----------



## sharonmac09

looks like KC4 is not posting a pic......

Here goes..... what am i?

View attachment 9525


----------



## chimo

A muffin light?


----------



## sharonmac09

chimo said:


> A muffin light?


muffin yes but there's is no light shining on this query.


----------



## Dr.G.

A muffin microphone ............ or a muffin sponge for children.


----------



## KC4

Muffin treat Jar?


----------



## KC4

Muffin top Coffee CUP! WOOT!


----------



## sharonmac09

Dr.G. said:


> A muffin microphone ............ or a muffin sponge for children.


no comprehendo no speakingo! No sponge altho kids might have a good time with it but it is not a toy.



KC4 said:


> Muffin treat Jar?


Kim, do you always think about food? If you eat this, you would absolutely gag!



KC4 said:


> Muffin top Coffee CUP! WOOT!


No Timmy's here altho it does look like Timmy.


----------



## sharonmac09

rolling the image forward

The muffin top is squishable on and off.

View attachment 9526


----------



## KC4

sharonmac09 said:


> Kim, do you always think about food?


Baahahaah! Yes!


----------



## sharonmac09

And now the full image

View attachment 9527


----------



## Dr.G.

Some form of horn ........... or dog toy?


----------



## Dr.G.

Or, it could be used to clean dishes or windows.


----------



## sharonmac09

Dr.G. said:


> Some form of horn ........... or dog toy?


No not a dog toy nor a horn. 



Dr.G. said:


> Or, it could be used to clean dishes or windows.


Good idea Dr.G but it cannot be submerged in water.

BUT 1/2 point goes to you for the clean part!


----------



## Dr.G.

Fridge baking powder holder?


----------



## Dr.G.

We just use an Arm and Hammer box for this purpose.


----------



## Dr.G.

Room air freshener?


----------



## Dr.G.

I can just smell the scent of freshly baked muffins ..................... ahh ..................


----------



## SINC

Soap container with scrubber to clean dishes.


----------



## Dr.G.

A unique garlic holder to keep the garlic cloves clean and dry.


----------



## Dr.G.

A Muffin Toaster!!!!!!!!!!!! What a great idea.


----------



## sharonmac09

Dr.G. said:


> Fridge baking powder holder?


It's a novel idea but nope



Dr.G. said:


> We just use an Arm and Hammer box for this purpose.


It's the right product to snuff out the garlic odors



Dr.G. said:


> Room air freshener?


No sniffers here.



Dr.G. said:


> I can just smell the scent of freshly baked muffins ..................... ahh ..................


Are you offering them in the Shang?



SINC said:


> Soap container with scrubber to clean dishes.


No suds involved.


----------



## sharonmac09

Dr.G. said:


> A unique garlic holder to keep the garlic cloves clean and dry.


No holders whatsoever



Dr.G. said:


> A Muffin Toaster!!!!!!!!!!!! What a great idea.


About time you come up with a toaster but it's toast.


----------



## sharonmac09

sharonmac09 said:


> rolling the image forward
> 
> The muffin top is squishable on and off.
> 
> View attachment 9526


Don't forget about this clue.


----------



## Dr.G.

Is it something that goes over a light bulb and helps in the use of scented oils?


----------



## Dr.G.

Is it used with foods, like a grater or a spreader?


----------



## sharonmac09

Dr.G. said:


> Is it something that goes over a light bulb and helps in the use of scented oils?


Nope, no sniffing or maskers involved here.


----------



## Dr.G.

I am still stuck on the 1/2 point I got for "clean". This is a really good picture, Sharon.


----------



## sharonmac09

Dr.G. said:


> Is it used with foods, like a grater or a spreader?


No it is not a food per se but it is involved.


----------



## Dr.G.

"It's the right product to snuff out the garlic odors." This is what is throwing me off base.


----------



## Dr.G.

Is it electrical, as in an air intake fan?


----------



## sharonmac09

Dr.G. said:


> I am still stuck on the 1/2 point I got for "clean". This is a really good picture, Sharon.


Yes you are still stuck on the 1/2 point 

You have missed an essential clue earlier-I brought it forward with the first image.


----------



## Dr.G.

Is it involved in the cooking of foods, as in steaming?


----------



## Dr.G.

Must go take out my dogs. Later.


----------



## sharonmac09

Dr.G. said:


> I am still stuck on the 1/2 point I got for "clean". This is a really good picture, Sharon.





Dr.G. said:


> "It's the right product to snuff out the garlic odors." This is what is throwing me off base.


Sorry it's just an answer for the arm and hammer's ability to mask the odor. No relation to the image.


----------



## sharonmac09

Dr.G. said:


> Is it electrical, as in an air intake fan?


Yes but it runs on batteries and it is not an air intake fan. You are however getting drawn in to your answer.





Dr.G. said:


> Is it involved in the cooking of foods, as in steaming?


no cooking no steaming


----------



## sharonmac09

bringing the image forward

View attachment 9528


----------



## Niteshooter

It's an iMuffin?


----------



## sharonmac09

Niteshooter said:


> It's an iMuffin?


:lmao: Apple in the muffin? Nope.


----------



## Dr.G.

A pencil sharpener?


----------



## Dr.G.

Do you push the top to turn something on and off?


----------



## Dr.G.

Is is a smoke filter, to bring in the smell and secondary smoke? Or might it be placed near a range to bring in the odors from cooking?


----------



## SINC

Could it be a small vacuum cleaner?


----------



## Dr.G.

You could be right, Sinc. Sort of like a Dust Buster. We shall see.


----------



## sharonmac09

SINC said:


> Could it be a small vacuum cleaner?


Bingo, you got it Sinc.

I think he was "drawn" in to the clue left earlier.

KC4- 1/2 pt for Dr G and an easy 1/2 pt for Sinc?

Muffin Mini Vacuum


----------



## Dr.G.

Good one, Sinc. Good pic and clues, Sharon. It would not do well in my home due to all of the dog hair, however. 

I am calling it a night, so I shall suggest that Sinc provide a pic and guide you through to the end result via his cryptic yet helpful clues.


----------



## SINC

OK, here we go again . . .


----------



## sharonmac09

is it an outdoor solar light?


----------



## KC4

Shoulder Pads?


----------



## SINC

sharonmac09 said:


> is it an outdoor solar light?


An enlightening guess, but although the item is semi-transparent, that is all we'll say about it, although not lightly.


----------



## SINC

KC4 said:


> Shoulder Pads?


I can only give you a shoulder to cry on for that guess.


----------



## sharonmac09

Light is an essential part of its function?


----------



## SINC

sharonmac09 said:


> Light is an essential part of its function?


Nope, I said NOT lightly.


----------



## KC4

bra parts?


----------



## SINC

KC4 said:


> bra parts?


Sorry, don't know a thing about 'em, so that guess ends on a sour note. Never could get one undone! 

Image forward:


----------



## sharonmac09

I feel sorry for your wifey! You gotta do better than that, fumbling fingers! 

Now back to your image... I haven't a faintest clue!

Ok how about...... a collection of artificial plants and flowers set in a floral arrangement?


----------



## Dr.G.

Lids for plastic food containers?


----------



## Niteshooter

Is the item used for decoration?


----------



## MacAndy

hints please, updated pics too!


----------



## MacAndy

hints please, updated pics too!


----------



## MacAndy

why does ehmac freeze when posting, then post multiple times - is it not Safari 4.0 compatible? ;-)


----------



## SINC

sharonmac09 said:


> Ok how about...... a collection of artificial plants and flowers set in a floral arrangement?


A bloomin' good idea, but sour as it goes.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Lids for plastic food containers?


Not a lid, but it does involve food in a way.


----------



## SINC

Niteshooter said:


> Is the item used for decoration?


Nothing fancy here, it has a basic single use.


----------



## SINC

MacAndy said:


> hints please, updated pics too!


Why shore! Been putting hints in all along, :heybaby: but here's a better look:


----------



## SINC

double post due to ehMac misbehaving.


----------



## SINC

Something is wrong with ehMac.


----------



## sharonmac09

Lemons or grapefruits in the background?


----------



## sharonmac09

Or mangos?


----------



## sharonmac09

Hey Kim Kim Kim Kim where are you? This is your dep't!


----------



## SINC

sharonmac09 said:


> Lemons or grapefruits in the background?


Yep, but only one of them.


----------



## SINC

sharonmac09 said:


> Or mangos?


No man goes near that guess.


----------



## SINC

sharonmac09 said:


> Hey Kim Kim Kim Kim where are you? This is your dep't!


Yikes, that's pretty close to "Here Kitty, kitty, kitty.

Meow!


----------



## Niteshooter

Cutting device of some sort? Or blades for some sort of cutter of food processor?


----------



## Niteshooter

Juicer?


----------



## KC4

SINC said:


> Yikes, that's pretty close to "Here Kitty, kitty, kitty.
> 
> Meow!


:lmao:

How about a lemon zester?


----------



## SINC

Niteshooter said:


> Cutting device of some sort? Or blades for some sort of cutter of food processor?


Sorry, but I have to cut that answer short.


----------



## SINC

Niteshooter said:


> Juicer?


Ah, close, but no cigar.


----------



## SINC

KC4 said:


> :lmao:
> 
> How about a lemon zester?


Well, there's an answer that's half correct.


----------



## sharonmac09

Lemon scented foam cleaner?


----------



## sharonmac09

natural lemon cleaner?


----------



## SINC

sharonmac09 said:


> Lemon scented foam cleaner?


Well, the lemon is right.


----------



## SINC

sharonmac09 said:


> natural lemon cleaner?


Well, the lemon is right.


----------



## SINC

Here is the whole pic. See if you can get it now.


----------



## KC4

Wedger?


----------



## KC4

Squeezer?


----------



## KC4

wedge squeezer?


----------



## SINC

KC4 said:


> wedge squeezer?


Yep, close enough:


----------



## KC4

WOOT! JUst had to hit the right combo!


----------



## KC4

*Got a Lemon? Make Lemonade....*

Time for a Score update/correction:
(Thanks for keeping me on track players!)
Eggman .......1
SINC ............16
winwintoo.....7 
Ottawaman....16
Dr. G ............45.25
The Doug ....2
Screature .....21
Trevor ..........12.5
Bryanc ..........6
KC4 ..............26
jawknee ........1
smoothfonzo 4
The G3 man.. 1
Chris .............5
Danalicious... 1
ciaochiao ......10.25
Xiolo..............4.5
chimo.............14.5
DR Hannon.....2
chef-ryan........1
FeXL................7.5
Sonal..............5
hdh607 .........1
hhk.................1
Macfury...........9.5
Dreambird.......1
rondini.............1
Niteshooter.....3.5
Sharonmac......15.5
MacDoc.............10
darkscot............1
MannyP.............1
MacAndy...........2
kps....................1

..and the rest of you sourpusses.....:lmao::lmao::lmao:
__________________


----------



## SINC

Since it is raining out and I'm stuck inside, I might as well toss up an easy pic to get the ball rolling today:


----------



## KC4

Horse's mane!


----------



## sharonmac09

horse's spine?


----------



## SINC

KC4 said:


> Horse's mane!


See, I told you it was easy, but to be fair, it was a pony.


----------



## SINC

OK smarty pants, try this one on for size!


----------



## sharonmac09

its a turntable! Are you losing your touch?


----------



## SINC

sharonmac09 said:


> its a turntable! Are you losing your touch?


My touch is just fine thanks and it is not "a" turntable either. Think different. Bigger too.


----------



## MacAndy

Barbie Dream Penthouse/Fire Station? ;-)


----------



## SINC

MacAndy said:


> Barbie Dream Penthouse/Fire Station? ;-)


Sorry, but only in your dreams.  (Think bigger.)

Sorry, but I have to hose down the second guess as well.


----------



## FeXL

Look like canisters or containers on that one level. Counter or desk of some sort?


----------



## SINC

FeXL said:


> Look like canisters or containers on that one level. Counter or desk of some sort?


That's part of it, but only part.

The next pic is on my laptop and it's out in the motor home right now. I will post an updated shot when I go back outside.


----------



## sharonmac09

Ok I am using my overactive imagination here.

How about a futuristic fridge that has a pocket door?


----------



## MacAndy

hose reel


----------



## MacAndy

something to do with a fire department/truck/utility


----------



## sharonmac09

Is it used outdoors?


----------



## sharonmac09

Is water a major function?


----------



## SINC

sharonmac09 said:


> Ok I am using my overactive imagination here.
> 
> How about a futuristic fridge that has a pocket door?


Yikes, that idea is really cold!


----------



## SINC

MacAndy said:


> hose reel


Nope, that's a hoser of an answer.


----------



## SINC

MacAndy said:


> something to do with a fire department/truck/utility


Nopr, nothing to do with a fire, but I guess they could use this come to think about it.


----------



## SINC

sharonmac09 said:


> Is it used outdoors?


AH, gee, not really.


----------



## sharonmac09

Its a barbecue?


----------



## SINC

sharonmac09 said:


> Is water a major function?


Well, not major, but it is involved.


----------



## FeXL

Outdoor BBQ set?


----------



## SINC

sharonmac09 said:


> Its a barbecue?


A burning guess, but nope. Gotta get off the Mini. Will go get the MBP now and update the pic. Gimme five or so.


----------



## SINC

FeXL said:


> Outdoor BBQ set?


Nope. Again!


----------



## sharonmac09

is it an appliance?


----------



## FeXL

Yeah, asked, answered & asked all in the same minute. Sorry, didn't hit preview first to see who else had posted...


----------



## sharonmac09

does it operate with electricity?


----------



## SINC

sharonmac09 said:


> is it an appliance?


No, that guess does not apply.


----------



## SINC

FeXL said:


> Yeah, asked, answered & asked all in the same minute. Sorry, didn't hit preview first to see who else had posted...


Yer excused, stuff happens ya know!


----------



## SINC

sharonmac09 said:


> does it operate with electricity?


Parts of it might, yes.


----------



## SINC

OK, here's that extra peek at the item:


----------



## FeXL

Kitchen counter set?


----------



## SINC

FeXL said:


> Kitchen counter set?


Parts of it are, yep.


----------



## FeXL

Bar?


----------



## SINC

FeXL said:


> Bar?


Nope, bar that guess from your mind.

Picture forward:


----------



## FeXL

Are we looking at a lazy susan?


----------



## Sonal

Pill dispenser?


----------



## SINC

FeXL said:


> Are we looking at a lazy susan?


Susan won't like the insinuation, but that could be part of it too. Think bigger.


----------



## SINC

Sonal said:


> Pill dispenser?


Whoa! Not even close, but an interesting guess Sonal. Much bigger.


----------



## sharonmac09

all amenities shower stall?


----------



## SINC

sharonmac09 said:


> all amenities shower stall?


That guess is all wet. Think broader, bigger.


----------



## MacAndy

spice rack


----------



## FeXL

Gawd...

A complete kitchen suite? Ensemble? Whatever the heck they call it?


----------



## sharonmac09

ok dryer.......

how about an all amenities cleaner and preener for your body?


----------



## MacAndy

Kitchen-in-a-Can?


----------



## Sonal

Ice cream maker.


----------



## SINC

MacAndy said:


> spice rack


No spice in that guess.


----------



## SINC

sharonmac09 said:


> ok dryer.......
> 
> how about an all amenities cleaner and preener for your body?


No bodies involved in this item.


----------



## SINC

MacAndy said:


> Kitchen-in-a-Can?


Bigger than that even.


----------



## SINC

Sonal said:


> Ice cream maker.


Cold on that one too.


----------



## SINC

FeXL said:


> Gawd...
> 
> A complete kitchen suite? Ensemble? Whatever the heck they call it?


Why of course, it's a revolving kitchen:


----------



## MacAndy

I guessed Kitchen-in-a-Can - that was pretty darned close! ;-)


----------



## MacAndy

So, what's the scoring on this? Who's turn to post? Hello, is this thing on... tap, tap, tap... whoooo whoooo.

[back to work then]


----------



## SINC

I guess since it was FeXL who had the correct guess, it is technically his turn, but I think the rules allow for anyone to jump right in after this much time since the win, is OK with us all.


----------



## KC4

(booming voice) Hello Hello - this is the Scorekeeper here...

Whomever guesses the mystery object correctly gets first dibs on posting a new pic. 
If they do not post a pic right away - then ANYONE can post a new pic for all to guess....

Score is updated irregularly - i.e. whenever I get a Round Tuit!


----------



## SINC

So, now what? :lmao:


----------



## FeXL

OK, sorry it took so long... 

Here ya go:


----------



## Dr.G.

The hair from a Sumatran Orangatan?


----------



## FeXL

Sorry, Dr.G., that guess will leave you hanging.


----------



## sharonmac09

The setting sun drenching it's red rays on the cliffs?


----------



## Dr.G.

I can see the setting sun, Sharon, but it looks as if you are looking at it through tall grass which is overlooking a pond/lake/ocean.


----------



## FeXL

sharonmac09 said:


> The setting sun drenching it's red rays on the cliffs?


Well, don't you paint a purdy picture... 

Setting sun yes. Now, on what?


----------



## fjnmusic

SINC said:


> So, now what? :lmao:


A round Tuit! I've always wanted to get a round Tuit! I've been meaning to get a round Tuit for some time now, but I always seem to run out of time to get a round Tuit. Someday, if I put my ming to it, if I work real hard and apply myself, I'll get a round Tuit.

I'm glad you've got a round Tuit, though. Wouldn't be retired now, would you? I've noticed it's often easier for retired people to get a round Tuit.


----------



## FeXL

Dr.G. said:


> I can see the setting sun, Sharon, but it looks as if you are looking at it through tall grass which is overlooking a pond/lake/ocean.


Not grass and no water.


----------



## sharonmac09

is it in nova scotia?


----------



## sharonmac09

Red sandy cliffs?


----------



## FeXL

sharonmac09 said:


> is it in nova scotia?


Nope, southern Alberta, 'bout 1/2 mile from our house.

No rocks, dirt or similar compounds present.


----------



## sharonmac09

is it a permanent part of the landscape?


----------



## FeXL

Ooooo, good question.

No, it is seasonal.


----------



## Dr.G.

Are we looking through prairie grass?


----------



## Dr.G.

The sun setting on a rock formation, like a hoodo?


----------



## Dr.G.

The sunset on the side of a red pickup truck?


----------



## FeXL

Dr.G. said:


> Are we looking through prairie grass?


Not grass, no. Technically, we're not looking through anything as much as looking into.

And, as noted above, no rocks, cliffs, etc.


----------



## Dr.G.

Might this be a ride or stand at a regional carnival or festival?


----------



## Dr.G.

Anything to do with the Calgary Stampede?


----------



## sharonmac09

Anything to do with ice forming on the shoreline?


----------



## FeXL

Dr.G. said:


> Might this be a ride or stand at a regional carnival or festival?


No, very cold. Nor is the image of anything metallic.

Your grass question was warm.


----------



## FeXL

sharonmac09 said:


> Anything to do with ice forming on the shoreline?


Wrong season and no water visible in the photo.


----------



## Dr.G.

Prairie grass burning?


----------



## FeXL

Dr.G. said:


> Prairie grass burning?


The only fire is the sun-behind the subject.


----------



## sharonmac09

Is it a natural occurring phenomenon-everything is natural in the image?


----------



## FeXL

sharonmac09 said:


> Is it a natural occurring phenomenon-everything is natural in the image?


Yes, natural occurring. The only post-processing of the image was a sharpening, a slight levels adjustment and a bump in saturation of about 10 points. Oh, I also cloned out a few mosquitoes but that is not visible in this part of the image.


----------



## EvanPitts

Looks like a picture of eye lashes, taken late at sundown when the sky is orange...


----------



## FeXL

EvanPitts said:


> Looks like a picture of eye lashes, taken late at sundown when the sky is orange...


Time frame is correct.

A bit more:


----------



## SINC

Looks to me like the petals of a flower with the shadows of Dandelion seeds caused by the setting sun projected on the petal. Poppy maybe?


----------



## MacAndy

Prairie grasses outside your tent as the sun goes down.


----------



## FeXL

SINC said:


> Looks to me like the petals of a flower with the shadows of Dandelion seeds caused by the setting sun projected on the petal. Poppy maybe?


Not a poppy or flower proper. Dandelion seeds is very close. Go bigger.

MacAndy, not prairie grasses.


----------



## Sonal

Peacock feathers with the sun behind.


----------



## FeXL

Sonal said:


> Peacock feathers with the sun behind.


Peacock feathers is cold. Sun behind is correct.


----------



## Sonal

Milkweed?


----------



## FeXL

That's a bingo!

Was just looking for it online, thought maybe it was only a western Canadian thing. Found a ton of milkweeds listed but not this one.

Photographed near sunset just off the highway, sun was directly behind the seed head. Mosquitoes were thick, had to hang onto the grass to avoid being carried away.


----------



## Dr.G.

Great shot, FeXL.


----------



## KC4

Awesome shot FeXL! :clap:


----------



## KC4

SINC said:


> So, now what? :lmao:


Thanks SINC......but now, I have no excuses!


----------



## FeXL

KC4 said:


> Awesome shot FeXL! :clap:





Dr.G. said:


> Great shot, FeXL.


Thx, guys. Have a 16x20 in the studio, looks fantastic. Have a 20x24 of the next one as well. Same idea, different location & session. Backlit wild oats. I actually like it a bit more, touch more drama.


----------



## Dr.G.

FeXL, what did you utilize in terms of filters and f-stops to get this effect?


----------



## Sonal

I guess that means it's my turn.

What am I?


----------



## FeXL

Dr.G. said:


> FeXL, what did you utilize in terms of filters and f-stops to get this effect?


In a nutshell, lots of telephoto close to the subject (makes the distant background, in this case the sun, appear larger than it is) and a dirty atmosphere (gives the sun the colour). There was a lot of dust from harvest (image taken Aug 8) & smoke from forest fires in BC that summer. The orange haze at the top of the sun was the bottom of a small cloud it had just passed behind. No filters were used (just an UV filter to protect the front element). The closer the sun got to the horizon, the redder it got. Happens every so often, I try to keep an eye out for it. Your wife has probably seen it before in her home town.

This was shot with our 70-200 f2.8 with a 2x (doubler) added. Image was taken at full zoom (400mm) and f7.1. ISO was 100 & shutter speed was 1/200. I took a couple of images at f5.6, but wanted just a bit more depth of field, hence the 7.1.

I'm going to guess that I was probably about 20 feet away from the wild oats. It was growing on the edge of a gravel road and I was in the field adjacent to the ditch. Lots of skeeters here, too. I underexposed the image a bit to preserve the colours in the sun, I'd guess 1 to 1-1/2 stops.

In post-processing I sharpened the image, adjusted the levels a bit to lighten the grey and bumped the saturation a bit more than what I usually would, to 16. Normally the colour is fine at 10 or 12. I just wanted to make the colours pop a bit more. That's it.


----------



## FeXL

Leaves & twigs frozen in ice?


----------



## Sonal

FeXL said:


> Leaves & twigs frozen in ice?


Very cold.


----------



## FeXL

Sonal said:


> Very cold.


Yes, yes they would be. 

Lampshade?


----------



## Sonal

FeXL said:


> Yes, yes they would be.
> 
> Lampshade?


A dim guess at best.


----------



## FeXL

'Kay...

Is the milky medium ice?


----------



## Sonal

FeXL said:


> 'Kay...
> 
> Is the milky medium ice?


No.... that's a very cold direction.


----------



## MacDoc

Art glass?


----------



## FeXL

Is the milky medium resin?


----------



## Sonal

FeXL said:


> Is the milky medium resin?





MacDoc said:


> Art glass?


FeXL, MacDoc has shattered your guess. It is made of glass. It is arguably art. But it has a function.


----------



## FeXL

Ashtray?


----------



## SINC

Image forward.

Candle holder?


----------



## FeXL

Is its function to contain something, ie. liquid? Like a bowl, flask, etc?


----------



## Sonal

FeXL said:


> Ashtray?


No. Burn on you.



SINC said:


> Image forward.
> 
> Candle holder?


Nope... that guess goes up in flames. (Or is it that the guess is a candle in the wind?)



FeXL said:


> Is its function to contain something, ie. liquid? Like a bowl, flask, etc?


Er.... I suppose in performing its function it does sometimes contain a little bit of liquid, but that's its purpose.... It's not a flask or a bowl.


----------



## MacDoc

Flower vase?


----------



## KC4

Bird Bath?


----------



## sharonmac09

Is it a plexiglass sculpture?


----------



## Sonal

MacDoc said:


> Flower vase?


Bloom's off the rose... nope.



KC4 said:


> Bird Bath?


This answer is for the birds. No.



sharonmac09 said:


> Is it a plexiglass sculpture?


Nope--see previous answers. It's glass, and it has a function.


----------



## sharonmac09

sorry Sonal, I was just double checking to make sure its not plexiglass.

Is it a centerpiece for a table?


----------



## Sonal

sharonmac09 said:


> sorry Sonal, I was just double checking to make sure its not plexiglass.
> 
> Is it a centerpiece for a table?


No worries... but no, you are off centre with that guess.


----------



## MacDoc

Oil lamp??


----------



## Sonal

MacDoc said:


> Oil lamp??


Totally in the dark, nope.


----------



## MacDoc

Something with scents??


----------



## Sonal

MacDoc said:


> Something with scents??


That guess just plain stinks.


----------



## FeXL

Is it something that could be used in the whole house or would it be more appropriate for a certain room?


----------



## Sonal

FeXL said:


> Is it something that could be used in the whole house or would it be more appropriate for a certain room?


It's really only useful in a certain room.


----------



## SINC

Is it for use in the bathroom?


----------



## Sonal

SINC said:


> Is it for use in the bathroom?


I'm going to have to flush that guess down the drain.


----------



## FeXL

Kitchen?


----------



## Sonal

FeXL said:


> Kitchen?


Now you're cooking. Yes.


----------



## sharonmac09

Is it one of those frozen mugs or glasses?


----------



## Sonal

sharonmac09 said:


> Is it one of those frozen mugs or glasses?


Nope... still cold.


----------



## FeXL

Salad bowl?


----------



## Sonal

FeXL said:


> Salad bowl?


I'll have to toss that guess out. Nope.


----------



## FeXL

Is its use food related?


----------



## MacDoc

Glass cutting board?

Like these??
Tempered Glass Cutting Board-NEW LARGE SIZE!   Color Bakery


----------



## Sonal

FeXL said:


> Is its use food related?


Not so much food-related as it is cooking-related.



MacDoc said:


> Glass cutting board?
> 
> Like these??
> Tempered Glass Cutting Board-NEW LARGE SIZE! * Color Bakery


I'm afraid I have to cut that answer down. No.


----------



## Sonal

A little more of the image:


----------



## MLeh

Spoon rest.


----------



## Sonal

MLeh said:


> Spoon rest.


Exactly.


----------



## KC4

Bababahahahah! Something so simple turned out to be quite the puzzler....:clap:
Good one Sonal - Good Guess MLeh!
Score update comin' right up!


----------



## MLeh

Oh, botheration ... now I have to find a picture ...


----------



## KC4

Time for a Score update/correction:
(Thanks for keeping me on track players!)
Eggman .......1
SINC ............16
winwintoo.....7 
Ottawaman....16
Dr. G ............45.25
The Doug ....2
Screature .....21
Trevor ..........12.5
Bryanc ..........6
KC4 ..............27
jawknee ........1
smoothfonzo 4
The G3 man.. 1
Chris .............5
Danalicious... 1
ciaochiao ......10.25
Xiolo..............4.5
chimo.............14.5
DR Hannon.....2
chef-ryan........1
FeXL................8.5
Sonal..............6
hdh607 .........1
hhk.................1
Macfury...........9.5
Dreambird.......1
rondini.............1
Niteshooter.....3.5
Sharonmac......15.5
MacDoc.............10
darkscot............1
MannyP.............1
MacAndy...........2
kps....................1

and NEW to the scoreboard......(Ta DAHHHH!!)...

MLeh.................1

..and the rest of you ......maybe YOU NEED a Rest!...


----------



## KC4

Looks like hundreds of Skydivers....


----------



## SINC

Mosquito larva?


----------



## MLeh

I'm sorry I'm not clever with the responses, but I'll give 'er a shot:



KC4 said:


> Looks like hundreds of Skydivers....


Not in the sky.



SINC said:


> Mosquito larva?


Not in the water.


----------



## Dr.G.

Bugs on a windshield of a car?


----------



## MLeh

Very close, Dr. G, but it's not a windshield.


----------



## SINC

So, we've got bugs on something or other?

Frosted window in a camper door?

Image forward:


----------



## Dr.G.

Please tell me it is not a motorcycle visor or glasses?


----------



## MLeh

SINC said:


> So, we've got bugs on something or other?


Yes.



> Frosted window in a camper door?


Nothing that opens.




Dr.G. said:


> Please tell me it is not a motorcycle visor or glasses?


Thinking of happy motorcyclist joke?

I'm happy to tell you it's not a motorcycle visor or glasses.


----------



## sharonmac09

Looks like a locust swarm that splattered on your picture window. Eewww


----------



## Dr.G.

The hood of the car?


----------



## Dr.G.

The headlights of a car? Or the roof?


----------



## Dr.G.

Could even be the mirror of a car .......... but unlikely.


----------



## Dr.G.

Chrome bumper of a car ............ but this too is unlikely.


----------



## SINC

On the cover of an outdoor light?

On a skylight?

On a ceiling fan?

Image forward:


----------



## MLeh

sharonmac09 said:


> Looks like a locust swarm that splattered on your picture window. Eewww





Dr.G. said:


> The hood of the car?





Dr.G. said:


> The headlights of a car? Or the roof?





Dr.G. said:


> Could even be the mirror of a car .......... but unlikely.





Dr.G. said:


> Chrome bumper of a car ............ but this too is unlikely.





SINC said:


> On the cover of an outdoor light?
> 
> On a skylight?
> 
> On a ceiling fan?


Dr. G. is warmest - he's actually hit the exact spot, but is a little too specific in his description.

No chrome on my vehicle. But I think we need to give him the win.

(This was a swarm of Mayflies I drove through on a drive from Ft. McMurray to Saskatoon last May. Somewhere between Vermilion and Lloyd, as I recall. Used up an entire jug of bugspray keeping the windshield clean. It's hard to tell from the picture, but they're plastered on about 1/2" deep. The bugs hitting the car sounded like a heavy rainstorm.)

I'll give you back your game now - I'm not really around enough to keep on top of a game like this. Enjoy, all.


----------



## Dr.G.

MLeh, that is a huge number of bugs. Is that all from one trip?


----------



## Dr.G.

While I have a bit of time, I shall post a new pic. No bugs or cars in this pic ............ and NOT a toaster of any kind.


----------



## Niteshooter

Swan?


----------



## Niteshooter

OMG, there are Swan toasters... Swan Toasters : Read reviews and compare prices at Ciao.co.uk


----------



## Dr.G.

Niteshooter said:


> Swan?


The correct class of animal, Niteshooter, but they are not swans .............. and certainly not mean for a toaster. :lmao:


----------



## KC4

Duck!:d


----------



## Dr.G.

Maybe this will help ............. if you look closely and are not color blind. We shall see.


----------



## Niteshooter

Is this critter found in Newfoundland?

Puffin?


----------



## Dr.G.

Not swans and not ducks ............. keep guessing.


----------



## Dr.G.

Niteshooter said:


> Is this critter found in Newfoundland?
> 
> Puffin?


Niteshooter knows his puffins. As they say here in NL, "Yes, b'ye."


----------



## Dr.G.

I thought that the grass would throw all of you somewhat. Puffins are marine birds.


----------



## Niteshooter

That was sneaky....


----------



## Niteshooter

Ok here's one.


----------



## KC4

A Make-up case?


----------



## Niteshooter

_A Make-up case?_

I can't come up with a good case for that guess.


----------



## KC4

A Fancy iPod!


----------



## Niteshooter

KC4 said:


> A Fancy iPod!


Though it is not an iPod your intentions are good.


----------



## Niteshooter

Here's a bit more...


----------



## FeXL

Cell phone?


----------



## Niteshooter

FeXL said:


> Cell phone?


No not a cell phone though electricity is involved.


----------



## SINC

Light meter?


----------



## Niteshooter

SINC said:


> Light meter?


You're in the dark with that guess....


----------



## chimo

Toaster? .......................someone had to ask.


----------



## Niteshooter

chimo said:


> Toaster? .......................someone had to ask.


That would be a very logical conclusion but alas it is not correct this time.


----------



## Niteshooter

Perhaps a bit more might help or not.....


----------



## Dr.G.

Looks like a souped up PowerMac from 10 years ago .................. or the new and improved Apple Toaster Oven.


----------



## SINC

Stereo in a car or bike?


----------



## Niteshooter

Dr.G. said:


> Looks like a souped up PowerMac from 10 years ago .................. or the new and improved Apple Toaster Oven.


Dr G, your answer is toast! But no PowerMacs were harmed in any way.....


----------



## Niteshooter

SINC said:


> Stereo in a car or bike?


That answer almost sounds plausible but that is not correct.


----------



## MacAndy

radio controlled car with metallic candy apple red paint and flames


----------



## Niteshooter

MacAndy said:


> radio controlled car with metallic candy apple red paint and flames


Sadly no.


----------



## SINC

Camera case?


----------



## Niteshooter

Here's some more...


----------



## Niteshooter

SINC said:


> Camera case?


Completely out of the picture!


----------



## SINC

MP3 player?


----------



## Niteshooter

SINC said:


> MP3 player?


Sound certainly factors into this answer but you are still toast.


----------



## SINC

A tape deck?


----------



## Niteshooter

Here's the big picture...










and a recap.

No toast involved though sound is an important component of this device.

Not an iPod, stereo, tape deck or radio.....


----------



## MacAndy

CD burner, comes with Toast!


----------



## Niteshooter

MacAndy said:


> CD burner, comes with Toast!


No burning involved, not even toast!


----------



## MacAndy

disc player of some sort


----------



## MacAndy

video cassette rewinder?


----------



## SINC

Speaker disguised as a toaster?


----------



## MacAndy

oh, wait... sound is involved...

microphone of some sort?


----------



## Niteshooter

MacAndy said:


> disc player of some sort


Not a player of any disks.



MacAndy said:


> video cassette rewinder?


Nor rewinder of tape.



SINC said:


> Speaker disguised as a toaster?


Sound is involved but not in the sense of a speaker.



MacAndy said:


> oh, wait... sound is involved...
> 
> microphone of some sort?


Not a microphone though your observation of 1/4 phone plugs is important.


----------



## SINC

Telephone answering device? Or phone hands free device?


----------



## Niteshooter

SINC said:


> Telephone answering device? Or phone hands free device?


Nope doesn't ring any Bells..... nothing to do with telephones or phone calls....


----------



## SINC

Room monitor?


----------



## Niteshooter

SINC said:


> Room monitor?


You aren't even Hott with that one.


----------



## sharonmac09

is it a charger?


----------



## Guest

A guitar/instrument effect?


----------



## Niteshooter

sharonmac09 said:


> is it a charger?


It is an electrical device but not used to 'charge' anything.


----------



## Guest

A guitar amp! (built into a toaster)


----------



## Niteshooter

mguertin said:


> A guitar/instrument effect?


You are red Hott, but not an instrument effect.


----------



## sharonmac09

an amplifier?


----------



## Niteshooter

mguertin said:


> A guitar amp! (built into a toaster)


Ding, ding, ding!

It is a Hottie guitar amplifier!


----------



## KC4

:lmao::lmao::lmao:BAAAAAhahahhah! Even when they are NOT toasters - They LOOK like toasters....this thread has toasters on the brain!

....any more toaster im-posters out there?


----------



## Dr.G.

Just got my new Mac today ............... :lmao:


----------



## Sonal

Dr G, your new Mac looks a lot like my new car...


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal, those are the new Mr. Toasty-mobiles. They sell coffee and toasted bagels and English muffins all over the US. A friend of mine has a franchise ............. or did have a franchise until he retired at the age of 50 with over $4 million dollars in profits stashed away in T-bills.


----------



## MacAndy

If it's OK, since no one has posted the next pic... 

gonna give this one to you in little itty-bitty circles cause too much at once and you'd all get it too fast...


----------



## SINC

Jewelry, necklace, bracelet?


----------



## MacAndy

while you wouldn't want to wear this around your neck, it could fit... you'd just look real stupid ;-)


----------



## Niteshooter

Is it found in the Ocean?


----------



## sharonmac09

Is it part of a dog's collar?


----------



## KC4

Is it art?


----------



## sharonmac09

Is it something normally worn on your person?


----------



## MacAndy

not in the ocean, no, only on land
nothing to do with pets
it's a form of art, but not artwork or sculpture
not worn at all...

hopefully these will steer you... well, maybe not in the right direction, but away from what you may be thinking!

new pic coming up...


----------



## MacAndy

here's another pic... if I get a few more guesses tonight I'll post another...

added a pic with two more dots, otherwise this may take FOREVER ;-)


----------



## SINC

Forever is right!

Could they be buttons or parts of a belt?


----------



## chimo

little red fire engine


----------



## sharonmac09

OMG forever is right!

Chinese water torture in the extreme! 

Ok, is it sports related?


----------



## MacAndy

little red fire engine is on the right track - it *is* red, but doesn't have an engine...

chinese water torture - ok - I'll speed it up a bit by posting another pic now...


----------



## Niteshooter

Red toaster..... XX)


----------



## Niteshooter

Is it a toy?

Radio Flyer wagon or of that brand?


----------



## MacAndy

yes, it's a toy, not a red flyer, don't know the brand...

hint - it does roll, with human-induced power...


----------



## sharonmac09

Is it one of those ride on pedal car toys?


----------



## Dr.G.

Not enough yellow in it to be a Tonka dump truck.


----------



## MacAndy

you got it Pontiac!!

[actually, Ford, it's a Ford Mustang pedal car]

I have one of these, albeit not in this good condition


----------



## sharonmac09

very nice car Andy but of course you wouldn't be able to fit into it anymore. 

If anybody wants to post a pic you go right ahead as I'm not going to be around much until tonight.


----------



## Niteshooter

Hmm

bad timing...

Those old tin toys are fairly collectible these days.


----------



## KC4

Time for a Score update/correction:
(Thanks for keeping me on track players!)
Eggman .......1
SINC ............16
winwintoo.....7 
Ottawaman....16
Dr. G ............46.25
The Doug ....2
Screature .....21
Trevor ..........12.5
Bryanc ..........6
KC4 ..............27
jawknee ........1
smoothfonzo 4
The G3 man.. 1
Chris .............5
Danalicious... 1
ciaochiao ......10.25
Xiolo..............4.5
chimo.............14.5
DR Hannon.....2
chef-ryan........1
FeXL................8.5
Sonal..............6
hdh607 .........1
hhk.................1
Macfury...........9.5
Dreambird.......1
rondini.............1
Niteshooter.....4.5
Sharonmac......16.5
MacDoc.............10
darkscot............1
MannyP.............1
MacAndy...........2
kps....................1
MLeh.................1
and NEW to the scoreboard......(Drum Roll pleeease)...

mguertin............1


..and the rest of you ......better put the pedal to the metal!
__________________


----------



## KC4

Whatami?


----------



## SINC

Tractor/combine/swather motor?

Generator?


----------



## KC4

SINC said:


> Tractor/combine/swather motor?
> 
> Generator?


You'll get no traction with that guess!


----------



## Guest

Water Pump?


----------



## MacDoc

Oil rig mud pump??


----------



## sharonmac09

Does it have an industrial use?

Looks like it has recently been plastered with mud?


----------



## sharonmac09

Is it used for dredging?


----------



## KC4

mguertin said:


> Water Pump?


Nope - that guess ain't gonna PUMP you UP!


----------



## KC4

MacDoc said:


> Oil rig mud pump??


Nope - Nobody gonna get PUMPED up with pump guesses!


----------



## KC4

sharonmac09 said:


> Does it have an industrial use?
> 
> Looks like it has recently been plastered with mud?


Yes - some like it do have an (indirect) industrial use....This one is being used recreationally.

Muddy, YEP!


----------



## KC4

sharonmac09 said:


> Is it used for dredging?


:lmao::lmao::lmao: Not intentionally!


----------



## sharonmac09

Is it used to spray mud on willing participants?


----------



## KC4

sharonmac09 said:


> Is it used to spray mud on willing participants?


It DOES spray mud, but not always on willing participants! :lmaoont get STUCK!


----------



## SINC

A manure spreader?


----------



## KC4

SINC said:


> A manure spreader?


That guess is just crap!


----------



## SINC

Oil rig mud delivery equipment?


----------



## KC4

SINC said:


> Oil rig mud delivery equipment?


While these things are used in aspects of the O&G industry - they are not part of a rig or rig operating equipment. These have more universal appeal.


----------



## KC4

Backing up for a slightly expanded view...


----------



## sharonmac09

Is it part of the Peterborough Lift Locks?


----------



## KC4

sharonmac09 said:


> Is it part of the Peterborough Lift Locks?


Do you have that SINKING feeling that your guess is wrong? I do!


----------



## sharonmac09

KC4 I am running out of ideas involving recreational mud uses!

It's not a communal mud bath is it?


----------



## KC4

sharonmac09 said:


> KC4 I am running out of ideas involving recreational mud uses!
> 
> It's not a communal mud bath is it?


:lmao::lmao::lmao:SOMETIMES! Especially if you are with friends! WOOT! (But that's not the ultimate objective)


----------



## sharonmac09

all righty then.......

zoo equipment?


----------



## KC4

sharonmac09 said:


> all righty then.......
> 
> zoo equipment?


Well - you could probably use one of these at the zoo - but it's not specifically zoo equipment ...and some may feel the users of these are animals!


----------



## MacDoc

Front end of a muddy 4x4

with the winch under the mud...


----------



## sharonmac09

Ok, then......mmmmmm

it's a business that supplies mud for spas that caters to clients specifically for facial and body rejuvenation application? Please ignore the bad sentence structure!


----------



## bryanc

MacDoc said:


> Front end of a muddy 4x4
> 
> with the winch under the mud...


MacDoc has nailed it... 

I just popped in for a peek at what's going on in this thread, and saw the front of a yellow jeep in the mud, but I see that MacDoc has already got it.

Keep it rolling... I'll drop back in when my life is less hectic!

Cheers.


----------



## KC4

MacDoc said:


> Front end of a muddy 4x4
> 
> with the winch under the mud...


ooooohhh...really close........good for half a point ...more specific will get the other half.


sharonmac09 said:


> Ok, then......mmmmmm
> 
> it's a business that supplies mud for spas that caters to clients specifically for facial and body rejuvenation application? Please ignore the bad sentence structure!


While it can be used for MENTAL rejuvenation - using these are probably not great for the old bod.


bryanc said:


> MacDoc has nailed it...
> 
> I just popped in for a peek at what's going on in this thread, and saw the front of a yellow jeep in the mud, but I see that MacDoc has already got it.
> 
> Keep it rolling... I'll drop back in when my life is less hectic!
> 
> Cheers.


Mac Doc ALMOST nailed it....but it's not a Jeep or other full sized SUV.


----------



## MacDoc

Then a Quad something or other off road.


----------



## KC4

MacDoc said:


> Then a Quad something or other off road.


BINGO! This is what happens when the resident teen drives - and she wants to get her learners license in a couple of weeks!


----------



## MacDoc

..


----------



## KC4

Some sort of sound system?


----------



## MacDoc

Sorry fell asleep it was so quiet around here  

Narry a sound tho a spectacle could arise

This may test your mettle tho metal is just a part


----------



## SINC

An astronomy telescope of some kind?


----------



## MacDoc

Virtually not quite.....


----------



## SINC

Professional movie camera?


----------



## MacDoc

Well it does entertain but not at the movies..


----------



## chimo

A projector of sorts?


----------



## KC4

Is it an automated lighting machine - say for a concert or theatre production?


----------



## MacDoc

Chimo hot on the trail.....KC a bit in the dark but some pin points of light showing...

It is indeed professional but not a camera...

perhaps what it is set against here might shape your thoughts


----------



## DR Hannon

Has to be a telescope


----------



## MacDoc

Nope you entirely in the wrong direction


----------



## DR Hannon

planetarium projector


----------



## DR Hannon

omni max projector


----------



## MacDoc

Yes the Zeiss projector in Montreal










Picture of the electro-mechanical Zeiss planetarium projector located in the Montreal Planetarium. Picture taken February 24 2006.

Montreal Planetarium - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## DR Hannon

That was a good one Macdoc. I hope this one keeps people guessing.


----------



## SINC

Optometrist office?


----------



## DR Hannon

SINC said:


> Optometrist office?


No, sorry, no vision care


----------



## MacDoc

Something to do with the Arrow??


----------



## DR Hannon

MacDoc said:


> Something to do with the Arrow??


No, air power here, sorry but that answer does not hold water


----------



## chimo

Oil rig or a ship?


----------



## DR Hannon

chimo said:


> Oil rig or a ship?


It is a floater, but more specific would be good. Some more of the pic.


----------



## MacDoc

One of the military tour ships?

The Haida?


----------



## SINC

It's a destroyer class, like the Iroquois for example.


----------



## chimo

Could be the HMCS Algonquin.


----------



## DR Hannon

SINC said:


> It's a destroyer class, like the Iroquois for example.


You got it! Sorry, it took so long. It was to nice to keep my 4 year old inside. 

It is the Athabaskan. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/HMCS_Athabaskan_(DDH_282). Took the pic last time we were in Halifax. Just a side not, before the refit they were known as the Tribal Class.


----------



## MacDoc

ahem - earlier post re Haida 



> One of the military tour ships?
> 
> The Haida?


Hamilton Port Authority - H.M.C.S. HAIDA
H.M.C.S. *HAIDA is a Tribal Class destroyer,* the last Tribal Class destroyer in the world. She is Canada's most famous warship, and is internationally ..


----------



## DR Hannon

MacDoc said:


> ahem - earlier post re Haida
> 
> 
> 
> Hamilton Port Authority - H.M.C.S. HAIDA
> H.M.C.S. *HAIDA is a Tribal Class destroyer,* the last Tribal Class destroyer in the world. She is Canada's most famous warship, and is internationally ..


Sorry MacDoc, your answer is close, but the Haida, is a retired destroyer and had no helicopter bays as in the pic.


----------



## MacDoc

Pretty dodgy  but I shall bower to a finer distinction...I'm off riding anyway so no time to post


----------



## SINC

I too am in and out for a bit, but here is a pic to get things started again:


----------



## Dr.G.

Waffle iron?


----------



## Dr.G.

No, it can't be a waffle iron since it has holes in the grid ............... can't be a toaster ............. could be the bottom of a shoe that has spikes inserted in the holes.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> No, it can't be a waffle iron since it has holes in the grid ............... can't be a toaster ............. could be the bottom of a shoe that has spikes inserted in the holes.


Toaster? TOASTER? NEVER!

Nor is it any of the above.


----------



## chimo

Pool blanket?


----------



## SINC

chimo said:


> Pool blanket?


Sorry, but that guess is all wet.


----------



## ged

A little late replying to the previous "What Am I" but HMCS Algonquin (283) was the last ship I sailed in in 1980/82. I was an Avionics Tech and spent most of my time in the hangar working on Sea Kings. It was a good ship and quite comfortable, being air conditioned not like the old ones where you either froze or fried.


----------



## Niteshooter

SINC said:


> Toaster? TOASTER? NEVER!


Hey, heeeeeeyyyyyyyy......


----------



## Niteshooter

Some sort of ceramic decoration?


----------



## chimo

berry/produce basket?


----------



## ciaochiao

*is it...*

Is it how they get the caramilk in the caramilk bars???:lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## chimo

Sub-floor insulation?


----------



## SINC

Niteshooter said:


> Some sort of ceramic decoration?


Oh no! Not ceramics.


----------



## SINC

chimo said:


> berry/produce basket?


Uh, that guess is a basket case.


----------



## SINC

ciaochiao said:


> Is it how they get the caramilk in the caramilk bars???:lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao:


Choc that one up as NIL.


----------



## SINC

chimo said:


> Sub-floor insulation?


Not even above floor.


----------



## ciaochiao

*is it...*

is it one of those rosetta thingy's that you dip into batter and make really beautiful deep fried thingy's out of them? I'm sorry, I'm not much on the cooking side of life....

ARE YOU SURE it's not the way they get the caramilk into the caramilk bars??
CC


----------



## SINC

ciaochiao said:


> is it one of those rosetta thingy's that you dip into batter and make really beautiful deep fried thingy's out of them? I'm sorry, I'm not much on the cooking side of life....
> 
> ARE YOU SURE it's not the way they get the caramilk into the caramilk bars??
> CC


This "thingy" has nothing remotely to do with cooking.

And I'm choc-ing on that caramilk guess. Again.


----------



## MacDoc

Looks like an outdoor light fixture


----------



## SINC

An enlightening guess to be sure, but completely and utterly in the dark.


----------



## chimo

Padding for a helmet or sports equipment?


----------



## SINC

chimo said:


> Padding for a helmet or sports equipment?


No helmet, but I'll be a sport about it and say you're warming up.


----------



## chimo

Shin pads?


----------



## chimo

BMX/motocross padding?


----------



## chimo

Life jacket?


----------



## chimo

football equipment padding?


----------



## MacDoc

Camera bag padding?


----------



## SINC

chimo said:


> Shin pads?


No kneed to guess that one.


----------



## SINC

chimo said:


> BMX/motocross padding?


Padding your guesses won't help, still cold.


----------



## SINC

chimo said:


> Life jacket?


No lives saved with this rig.


----------



## SINC

chimo said:


> football equipment padding?


Nope, no amount of padding will solve this item.


----------



## SINC

MacDoc said:


> Camera bag padding?


No, but here's a closer look:


----------



## DR Hannon

Portable dock


----------



## SINC

DR Hannon said:


> Portable dock


Doesn't float my boat, sorry.


----------



## DR Hannon

A vest, for fencing?


----------



## DR Hannon

Or maybe something a little more kinky


----------



## SINC

DR Hannon said:


> A vest, for fencing?


Indeed a vest, but not for fencing. Very specific use.


----------



## SINC

DR Hannon said:


> Or maybe something a little more kinky


Nothing kinky about it. Brand name product is totally respectable.

A bit more:


----------



## DR Hannon

bomb squad


----------



## SINC

DR Hannon said:


> bomb squad


That guess went boom.


----------



## DR Hannon

a water sport


----------



## SINC

DR Hannon said:


> a water sport


Not specifically for a water sport, no, although water is involved.


----------



## jicon

Possibly for climbing? Lots of area to tie ropes down for carry items.


----------



## chimo

Goalie vest


----------



## chimo

Hockey vest


----------



## SINC

jicon said:


> Possibly for climbing? Lots of area to tie ropes down for carry items.


Not for climbing, no.



chimo said:


> Goalie vest





chimo said:


> Hockey vest


And not for playing hockey either. All guesses are cold, as they should be.


----------



## SINC

Let's see if the entire picture gives this Nike product away:


----------



## jicon

Interesting... well, that's one way to beat the heat... all sorts of fun stuff at Nike labs.


----------



## SINC

jicon said:


> Interesting... well, that's one way to beat the heat... all sorts of fun stuff at Nike labs.


BUT, only for Olympic athletes:


----------



## chimo

I recall seeing that during the olympics. 

Core cooling vest - cool.


----------



## DR Hannon

i want to see someone use it in the winter olympics.


----------



## MacDoc

Actually it would be fine for the likes of cross country skiers.










Cooling glove invigorates overheated athletes - and also delivers training performance gains

There is a ton emerging about cooling as a factor in endurance...the military is all over it....


----------



## MacDoc

Who is up to bat??


----------



## KC4

I dunno - SINC - Who gets the point for that last one?


----------



## KC4

Whatami?


----------



## MacDoc

Beachball?


----------



## KC4

MacDoc said:


> Beachball?


Nope, toss that one, MacDoc.


----------



## chimo

Mother of Pearl?


----------



## KC4

chimo said:


> Mother of Pearl?


Holy Mother of PEARL, NO.


----------



## MacDoc

Dish?


----------



## SINC

KC4 said:


> I dunno - SINC - Who gets the point for that last one?


jicon, after I ran the entire picture.


----------



## KC4

MacDoc said:


> Dish?


Nope, can't dish this.... but you are close phonetically.


----------



## Niteshooter

hmm, dish, fish, wish, swish, kabish, yish......


----------



## MacDoc

Angelfish?


----------



## KC4

Niteshooter said:


> hmm, dish, fish, wish, swish, kabish, yish......


Yeah yeah,yeaaaah.....but NO...None of the above....


MacDoc said:


> Angelfish?


Nope - Nothing FISHY goin' on here....


----------



## Niteshooter

Kind of looks like light passing through a prism.

Perhaps some sort of lamp?


----------



## KC4

Niteshooter said:


> Kind of looks like light passing through a prism.
> 
> Perhaps some sort of lamp?


Light is involved with this image and it IS a prismatic effect....so what IS it? 
These are very familiar objects for many of us....


----------



## SINC

Refracted light from one of those crystal things that hang on a window with a suction cup?

Image forward:


----------



## KC4

SINC said:


> Refracted light from one of those crystal things that hang on a window with a suction cup?
> 
> Image forward:


Crystal doomahiggy - no - but I have heard of people hanging these things in gardens etc to discourage deer and birds from pillaging it .
Refracted light - yes - but on what very familiar thing??


----------



## SINC

On a soap bubble?


----------



## KC4

SINC said:


> On a soap bubble?


Nope - POP! Goes that guess.


----------



## SINC

A TV set?


----------



## KC4

SINC said:


> A TV set?


No - but TV sets are frequently nearby.


----------



## SINC

More of the image please.


----------



## KC4

OK OK - can you read this image?


----------



## SINC

A light bulb?


----------



## ciaochiao

*is it...*

Is it a salt crystal?


----------



## KC4

SINC said:


> A light bulb?


Not a light bulb.......I bet you have at least one of these within your reach right now......


----------



## KC4

ciaochiao said:


> Is it a salt crystal?


Nope Nope - not really edible, but I seen machines TRY!


----------



## ciaochiao

*uh....*

Machines try? Ok, how about....is it a button?


----------



## KC4

ciaochiao said:


> Machines try? Ok, how about....is it a button?


Button, Button...who's got the button? Nobody - cause it's not a button! :lmao:


----------



## Niteshooter

Hmm a wafer of silicon?


----------



## Niteshooter

Hmm or a quartz crystal used in a logic board or circuit of an electronic device.


----------



## KC4

Niteshooter said:


> Hmm a wafer of silicon?


Nope - But you're shooting in the right direction! You just need a wider angle lens.


----------



## Niteshooter

Lens on a webcam?


----------



## KC4

Niteshooter said:


> Hmm or a quartz crystal used in a logic board or circuit of an electronic device.


Oooooh...somewhat close again....buttcha missed. Nothing to do with crystals.


----------



## KC4

Niteshooter said:


> Lens on a webcam?


Not a lens - but it can capture photos.


----------



## Niteshooter

Top bezel of an iMac or iBook?


----------



## SINC

Screen of MacBook Pro?


----------



## KC4

Niteshooter said:


> Top bezel of an iMac or iBook?


Nope, but both of those would use these. YOU use these - I KNOW YOU DO!


----------



## SINC

Cell phone?


----------



## KC4

SINC said:


> Screen of MacBook Pro?


Nope, But a MBP would use these too....as would YOU!


----------



## KC4

SINC said:


> Cell phone?


Nope - and cell phones are too small to use these. 

Look closely at the photo edges.....will suggest the shape.


----------



## SINC

Speakers?


----------



## Niteshooter

Glasses?


----------



## Niteshooter

Liquid crystal?


----------



## SINC

Fluorescent light fixture?


----------



## chimo

Picture frame or the glass pane in front of the picture?


----------



## KC4

SINC said:


> Speakers?


SPEAK! Nope...


Niteshooter said:


> Glasses?


I wear my Sunglasses at night.....Not.


Niteshooter said:


> Liquid crystal?


Nutiin Liquid, Nuttin Crystal


SINC said:


> Fluorescent light fixture?


Nope - does not emit light - only reflects/ refracts it. 


chimo said:


> Picture frame or the glass pane in front of the picture?


FRAMED! I've been FRAMED! Not...

You guys are getting colder....
and are going to LAUGH or GROAN (or both) when you learn the identity of this very common object.


----------



## KC4

a wee byte more.....


----------



## sharonmac09

It looks like a dinner plate?


----------



## KC4

sharonmac09 said:


> It looks like a dinner plate?


COLD COLD! Your dinner and guess is cold......


----------



## SINC

An iPod?


----------



## sharonmac09

ok ok now i have gone back to read some of the responses

Is the object directly related to the photography field and nothing else?


----------



## KC4

SINC said:


> An iPod?


Nope - no Revenge of the Pods here


sharonmac09 said:


> ok ok now i have gone back to read some of the responses
> 
> Is the object directly related to the photography field and nothing else?


Photographers use them alot, but many who aren't in the photography field also use them alot. YOU DO TOO!


----------



## sharonmac09

Is it a light stand?


----------



## Niagaramark

CD or DVD disc


----------



## KC4

sharonmac09 said:


> Is it a light stand?


Nope - and in this (full) photo I am actually holding it in my hands.


----------



## sharonmac09

Is it a lamp that i'm looking at?


----------



## sharonmac09

a frisbee?


----------



## KC4

Niagaramark said:


> CD or DVD disc


Hallelujah! NiagaraMark GOT IT! (High FIVE!) WOOT! 

And SharonMac - I HAVE used them as Frisbees, especially when I botch them up....:lmao:

OK NiagaraMark - welcome to the game - Since you guessed correctly - you have first dibs if you want to post an image for the rest to guess...or you may pass and someone else can do it.


----------



## sharonmac09

Only you can be the master of posting common items and have us scratching our heads in frustration!!!!!

They do make good frisbees don't they? :lmao::lmao: Good one KC4


----------



## Niagaramark

Beginner's Luck I Guess
I'm gonna pass on submitting something this round...I've procrastinated from work too much this week already.
Thanks!


----------



## KC4

Time for a Score update/correction:
(Thanks for keeping me on track players!)
Eggman .......1
SINC ............17
winwintoo.....7 
Ottawaman....16
Dr. G ............46.25
The Doug ....2
Screature .....21
Trevor ..........12.5
Bryanc ..........6
KC4 ..............27
jawknee ........1
smoothfonzo 4
The G3 man.. 1
Chris .............5
Danalicious... 1
ciaochiao ......10.25
Xiolo..............4.5
chimo.............14.5
DR Hannon.....3
chef-ryan........1
FeXL................8.5
Sonal..............6
hdh607 .........1
hhk.................1
Macfury...........9.5
Dreambird.......1
rondini.............1
Niteshooter.....4.5
Sharonmac......16.5
MacDoc.............11
darkscot............1
MannyP.............1
MacAndy...........2
kps....................1
MLeh.................1
mguertin............1

And newly flowing onto the scoreboard....
jicon...................1
Niagaramark........1


..and the rest of you ......are you Read only or RW?


----------



## KC4

Niagaramark said:


> Beginner's Luck I Guess
> I'm gonna pass on submitting something this round...I've procrastinated from work too much this week already.
> Thanks!


That's fine Niagaramark...see you in the game in the future....

Anybody else wish to post a puzzle pic? Floor's officially open..
I'm off to peel 10 pounds of potatoes now.


----------



## KC4

Whatami?


----------



## screature

KC4 said:


> Whatami?


Google logo.


----------



## KC4

screature said:


> Google logo.


Ntsk! aaaah!..Got it right off!


----------



## ciaochiao

*is it....*

I feel like Sesame Street here: Is it the letter 'g' - g, g, the letter g?? I know it's part of a sign or logo but let me start off with the letter....1,2,3,4,5,6.7.8. 9........10.......remember SS guys? I'm the count, nlam, nlam, nlam.....my nickname from my mother was actually 'Oscar'. And it's NOT because I stink, it's because i'm always such a 'grouch' - esp in the mornings....Now I've assigned that name to my middle kid.....ok, back to the 'letter G'


----------



## ciaochiao

*Ah drat, ratzr, fratzr....*



screature said:


> Google logo.


Ah drat!! Ratzr, fratzr, arrrgh, nlam, nlam, nlam.....beaten to the G by who else - of COURSE Screature!! Hi Screature!! Where've ya been?? I'm so happy to see you! Seriously - even though you once again, foiled any chance of me scoring one measly, teeny, weeny, scrawny, wanny, little point. 

Good one, both of you - Honorableness and Screature....ok Screature, picture please and thank you!
CC


----------



## KC4

Screature got it! 
He's up next if he wants to post a puzzle pic!


----------



## screature

Hi guys!! Been away for a long time... too much to do not enough time... you know the story.

Nice to see you too CC and thanks KC4. Your CD/DVD was a toughie I see. Try this one on for size. What am I?


----------



## darkscot

Museum of Civilization?


----------



## screature

darkscot said:


> Museum of Civilization?


Excellent darkscot!! You're up.


----------



## darkscot

Here we go...


----------



## sharonmac09

Is it something found only on the east coast?


----------



## SINC

A Lobster claw or Crab shell?


----------



## darkscot

oh that East Coast reference. sorry, I'm just newly relocated to Ottawa and haven't changed my sig. So you're both at least 10,000 leagues under the sea on those guesses


----------



## KC4

A bill/beak?


----------



## SINC

A ceramic piece?


----------



## darkscot

Nope, here's a bit more to go on


----------



## SINC

A stone in a piece of jewelry?


----------



## sharonmac09

Is it a natural phenomena?


----------



## darkscot

stone: no
natural: yes
phenomena: no


----------



## KC4

a Mushroom?


----------



## darkscot

it has no roots, KC4


----------



## KC4

A Poison Frog!


----------



## darkscot

This should help


----------



## KC4

A Red beetle - maybe even a Ladybug???


----------



## darkscot

Ta-da! It is a ladybug


----------



## KC4

WOOT! Awesome Pic darkscot - Is it yours?


----------



## KC4

Whatami?


----------



## SINC

A Badminton bird?


----------



## darkscot

no, it is great but not mine


----------



## KC4

SINC said:


> A Badminton bird?


oooooh so close - but so far.........Nope!


----------



## sharonmac09

a duster?


----------



## MacDoc

Shaving brush?


----------



## KC4

sharonmac09 said:


> a duster?


ACCHOOOOO! HOOO! (sniff) Nobe, not correcd...



MacDoc said:


> Shaving brush?


Not a very close shave with that attempt.


----------



## SINC

The edge of a rolled up area rug?


----------



## screature

Is it the eye of a bird?


----------



## KC4

SINC said:


> The edge of a rolled up area rug?


I pull the rug out from under that guess!


----------



## KC4

screature said:


> Is it the eye of a bird?


YES! That's good for a half a point.
The type of bird will get the other half!


----------



## screature

Pigeon?


----------



## screature

Duck?


----------



## KC4

screature said:


> Pigeon?


Nope, not carrying the answer.


screature said:


> Duck?


Nope, you quack me up!:lmao:


----------



## screature

Dove?


----------



## KC4

screature said:


> Dove?


That's not it. 
Peace Man!


----------



## KC4

Whoo am I?


----------



## SINC

Parrot? Cockatoo?


----------



## screature

Woodpecker?


----------



## sharonmac09

is it an emu or ostrich?


----------



## MacDoc

Lemur?


----------



## MacDoc

An owl

Maybe the eagle owl.


----------



## Niteshooter

Kinda looks like me this morning...

Great horned owl?


----------



## screature

A hawk?


----------



## screature

Is it a bird of prey?


----------



## screature

Is it a song bird?


----------



## screature

Is it domesticated?


----------



## screature

Is it a water bird?


----------



## screature

MacDoc said:


> An owl
> 
> Maybe the eagle owl.


Dooh!! I missed the clue. Hmmm, I wonder if KC4 will want to know which kind of owl?


----------



## SINC

Great horned owl?


----------



## KC4

SINC said:


> Parrot? Cockatoo?


Polly sez no.


screature said:


> Woodpecker?


Woody sez no.



sharonmac09 said:


> is it an emu or ostrich?


No long necks, unless they're beers!


MacDoc said:


> Lemur?


nope nope.


MacDoc said:


> An owl
> 
> Maybe the eagle owl.


YESSS! But I'm actually not sure what kind. I think it's a juvenile barn owl - photo taken in Houston - this little guy hung around my daughter's school for a couple of weeks. Was only about 8 inches high. 


Niteshooter said:


> Kinda looks like me this morning...
> 
> Great horned owl?


You awake now??? LOL!



screature said:


> A hawk?


No hawk


screature said:


> Is it a bird of prey?


Yes -but you too late....


----------



## KC4

screature said:


> Dooh!! I missed the clue. Hmmm, I wonder if KC4 will want to know which kind of owl?


Not for the point - but I do want to know if anybody does know - because I don't know myself.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4, looks like a screech owl, especially with that size.

Eastern Screech-Owl Photo


----------



## KC4

THANKS DR G! I think you've called it correctly. Well, at least it looks that way to me.


----------



## Dr.G.

Lots of eastern screech owls in OK, which neighbors TX .......... and they are not much larger than a toaster. :lmao:


----------



## Niteshooter

Hi if nobody minds I have one...


----------



## SINC

Side edge of a Bondi blue iMac?


----------



## Niteshooter

SINC said:


> Side edge of a Bondi blue iMac?


It's blue but nothing Mac about it.


----------



## Niteshooter

Oh dear...


----------



## darkscot

video game controller


----------



## KC4

a water pistol? beejacon


----------



## Niteshooter

darkscot said:


> video game controller


Good guess but not even close.....


----------



## Niteshooter

KC4 said:


> a water pistol? beejacon


You're all wet with that one....


----------



## Niteshooter

Guess we need a bit more....


----------



## MacDoc

Game controller


----------



## Niteshooter

MacDoc said:


> Game controller


Nope, playing in the wrong direction.


----------



## SINC

USB drive?


----------



## Niteshooter

SINC said:


> USB drive?


U Sure B wrong....


----------



## SINC

Is it a child's toy?


----------



## Niteshooter

SINC said:


> Is it a child's toy?


It could be used by a child though the target market is most likely adults....


----------



## Niteshooter

Hmm...


----------



## MacDoc

Squirt gun


----------



## Niteshooter

MacDoc said:


> Squirt gun


 nope your all wet with that guess....


----------



## KC4

Exercise gadget?


----------



## Niteshooter

KC4 said:


> Exercise gadget?


It does have moving parts but you wouldn't get much of a workout from it....


----------



## Niagaramark

VHS cassette rewinder?


----------



## Sonal

Nutcracker?


----------



## Niteshooter

Niagaramark said:


> VHS cassette rewinder?


Nope too small for that.


----------



## Niteshooter

Sonal said:


> Nutcracker?


Nope but you are cracking me up....


----------



## Niteshooter

Hmm do I get a point for stumping everyone? 

Ok maybe this will help...


----------



## SINC

Label maker?


----------



## Niteshooter

SINC said:


> Label maker?


A logical guess.... but not worth printing.....


----------



## Niagaramark

electronic fortune cookie?


----------



## Niteshooter

Niagaramark said:


> electronic fortune cookie?


We have a winner, do you know what the brand name is?


----------



## KC4TheSequel

Can someone pull the image forwards please. i cannot view the picture and i would like to guess. thanks


----------



## KC4TheSequel

If nobody minds may i post the next image?


----------



## Dr.G.

It's a toaster.


----------



## KC4TheSequel

What Am I?


----------



## KC4

Oranges?


----------



## KC4TheSequel

KC4 said:


> Oranges?


No Oranges here!


----------



## sharonmac09

kumquats?


----------



## SINC

Fish roe?


----------



## KC4TheSequel

sharonmac09 said:


> kumquats?


Yes, Kumquats. It was pretty easy. you get the next one now!


----------



## Dr.G.

Here is an interesting pic I saw today.


----------



## sharonmac09

Hi Marc! It has been a while since i convo with you! So how are you? How's the pups and Bridget?

Is this pic a WAI?

Is it in a playground?


----------



## Dr.G.

sharonmac09 said:


> Hi Marc! It has been a while since i convo with you! So how are you? How's the pups and Bridget?
> 
> Is this pic a WAI?
> 
> Is it in a playground?


Sharon, you were the one who was to post but it has been a couple of weeks so I thought I would jump in and post a pic. Yes, this is a WAI pic and it is not a playground.

Bridget and the pups are doing well ................. and this is not a doxie ................... or a toaster. :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

No, Sharon, it is not in a playground.


----------



## sharonmac09

is it a ride of some sort?


----------



## Dr.G.

Not a ride, Sharon.


----------



## SINC

A pet rabbit cage?


----------



## Dr.G.

No, much, much, much larger than a rabbit cage.


----------



## Dr.G.

here is some more of the pic.


----------



## KC4

Dr. G - Do you still have the pic? I do not see it here anymore?


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Dr. G - Do you still have the pic? I do not see it here anymore?


No, I took it off when I realized that I forgot exactly what it was. So, I stumped myself as well as others. :clap::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

I guess I could try to slip in a toaster to fool people, but I don't think that would work these days.


----------



## KC4

WAAAAAy over Time for a Score update/correction:
(Thanks for keeping me on track players!)
Eggman .......1
SINC ............17
winwintoo.....7 
Ottawaman....16
Dr. G ............46.25
The Doug ....2
Screature .....22
Trevor ..........12.5
Bryanc ..........6
KC4 ..............28
jawknee ........1
smoothfonzo 4
The G3 man.. 1
Chris .............5
Danalicious... 1
ciaochiao ......10.25
Xiolo..............4.5
chimo.............14.5
DR Hannon.....3
chef-ryan........1
FeXL................8.5
Sonal..............6
hdh607 .........1
hhk.................1
Macfury...........9.5
Dreambird.......1
rondini.............1
Niteshooter.....4.5
Sharonmac......17.5
MacDoc.............12
darkscot............2
MannyP.............1
MacAndy...........2
kps....................1
MLeh.................1
mguertin............1
jicon...................1
Niagaramark.......2


..and the rest of you ......Where U Been?


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> No, I took it off when I realized that I forgot exactly what it was. So, I stumped myself as well as others. :clap::lmao:


:lmao::lmao::lmao:

Ok, let's try a whole new one.....

Whatami?


----------



## Dr.G.

Looks like a bald spot on one of my dogs.


----------



## sharonmac09

Hey, What am-I is back!

Ok, Kim, looks like the object is frozen! There's frost or snow on it? Or a bad case of dandruff that somebody tried to eradicate with Selsun Blue?


----------



## sharonmac09

Dr.G. said:


> No, I took it off when I realized that I forgot exactly what it was. So, I stumped myself as well as others. :clap::lmao:


:lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

sharonmac09 said:


> :lmao::lmao::lmao:


 I recall it was a building in China, but that is all I can remember about the picture, which I can't find in my array of pics. So, I am glad KC4 had one handy.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Looks like a bald spot on one of my dogs.


Nope , you're barking up the wrong tree! 


sharonmac09 said:


> Hey, What am-I is back!
> 
> Ok, Kim, looks like the object is frozen! There's frost or snow on it? Or a bad case of dandruff that somebody tried to eradicate with Selsun Blue?


:lmao: Nah, not frozen, frost or snow.....


Keep'em coming.....


----------



## sharonmac09

Is it man made?


----------



## sharonmac09

Is it an animal?


----------



## KC4

sharonmac09 said:


> Is it man made?


Nope!


sharonmac09 said:


> Is it an animal?


YEAH! But WHAT ANIMAL????


----------



## sharonmac09

Is it a duster or mop?


----------



## sharonmac09

Your hedgehog?


----------



## sharonmac09

Pocuppine?


----------



## KC4

sharonmac09 said:


> Is it a duster or mop?


Nope - but I'm sure it can kick up a lot of dust if it wants to.


----------



## KC4

sharonmac09 said:


> Your hedgehog?


I would would hedge my bet on that.


sharonmac09 said:


> Pocuppine?


Nope. What's the point?


----------



## sharonmac09

Um... the blueish spot... am I looking at the rear end of the animal?


----------



## SINC

An Emu?

Pic forward:


----------



## KC4

sharonmac09 said:


> Um... the blueish spot... am I looking at the rear end of the animal?


:lmao:Heads or tails? You called it wrong! 
(But if you said A$$ you'd be half right!) 


SINC said:


> An Emu?
> Pic forward:


Nope, But thanks for dragging the pic forward ...they can be stubborn sometimes.


----------



## DR Hannon

It is a Jack ass


----------



## KC4

DR Hannon said:


> It is a Jack ass


Well I'm not sure whether it's a Jack (male) because I didn't check the tail end, but it is an ass, A,K.A. Donkey...:clap:


----------



## DR Hannon

Cool pic.

Well, hope this stumps someone.


----------



## Niagaramark

Snowbirds plane


----------



## DR Hannon

Niagaramark said:


> Snowbirds plane


Wow that was fast.


----------



## KC4

DR Hannon said:


> Wow that was fast.


:lmao::lmao:Well, it WAS a jet plane! 
OK Speedy, A.K.A. Niagaramark - you have dibs if you want to post a picture for us to guess...


----------



## Niagaramark

I'm just a good guesser who's been procrastinating on doing the real work I should be focusing on today. 
Anyone else welcome to post their pic feel free.
Thnx


----------



## KC4

Whatami?


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Whatami?


We are still waiting for an answer.


----------



## Macfury

I am guessing...


----------



## Macfury

But only KC4 knows for sure.


----------



## Dr.G.

Macfury said:


> I am guessing...


Good speculation. Paix, mon ami.:clap:


----------



## KC4

Macfury said:


> But only KC4 knows for sure.


Hah! Not any more - the brain cell, and the computer file that contained that answer must have bit the big one sometime within the last 10 years, sorry. I think Macfury is probably correct.


----------



## Macfury

All of that knowledge, locked forever inside a single damaged brain cell... incredible!


----------



## KC4

Macfury said:


> All of that knowledge, locked forever inside a single damaged brain cell... incredible!


Indeed, and somewhat alarming because it took its fellow brain cells containing my ehMac password, bank card pin, location of my car, and favourite pair of socks along with it too.


----------



## eMacMan

KC4 said:


> Indeed, and somewhat alarming because it took its fellow brain cells containing my ehMac password, bank card pin, location of my car, and favourite pair of socks along with it too.


:lmao::lmao:
Welcome back you have been missed. 

FWIW The ehMac Password may have been mangled when Vertiscope was hacked, or when they tried to undo the damage.


----------



## KC4

eMacMan said:


> :lmao::lmao:
> Welcome back you have been missed.
> 
> FWIW The ehMac Password may have been mangled when Vertiscope was hacked, or when they tried to undo the damage.


Thanks eMacMan! Yeah, that must be it, the hacking and the recovery attempt "manglement".....GASP! My socks were probably hacked too!


----------



## Macfury

KC4 said:


> Thanks eMacMan! Yeah, that must be it, the hacking and the recovery attempt "manglement".....GASP! My socks were probably hacked too!


That's not the original photo you placed there 10 years ago... it was hacked and replaced by another photo.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Hah! Not any more - the brain cell, and the computer file that contained that answer must have bit the big one sometime within the last 10 years, sorry. I think Macfury is probably correct.


:clap:


----------

